# Italy - One picture every day



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Yep, it's quite a different world, somewhat closer to Mitteleuropa in some respects (this is the case especially for Trieste). 
Plus there isn't any big city, so that the lifestyle is much more rural.


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

4. *Castel del Monte*, the most enduring symbol of Apulia. It is an octagonal fortress girt by eight octagonal watchtowers built by the Holy Roman Emperor Frederick II some time between 1240 and 1250. In spite of what you may think, it was never intended as a military structure, although its actual purpose is still an enigma. Probably it was built for spiritual gratification or as a mathematical wonder, given its perfect symmetry and the deep symbolism of the structure. 



---


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Nov 20, 2007)

Federicoft said:


> It is a common misconception among foreigners that, since it is an island, it is culturally very distinct from the Mainland.
> 
> Well, it isn't. The great cultural divide in Italy is between the North and the South (Central Italy being kind of a borderline). In fact Sicily doesn't differ too much from the rest of the South.
> 
> This is less true for Sardinia though, which has a distinct identity in many respects.


But, Sicilans have a very strong African cultur am I right?


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

FIDEL CASTRO said:


> But, Sicilans have a very strong African cultur am I right?


Are you asking seriously?


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Nov 20, 2007)

Federicoft said:


> Are you asking seriously?


Well, yeah.
I don't mean black Africa but the Arabian Africa, since sicilians have an Arabic look.


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

FIDEL CASTRO said:


> Well, yeah.
> I don't mean black Africa but the Arabian Africa, since sicilians have an Arabic look.


Well then, no - they don't have a 'strong' African culture.
They have a fully European culture influenced by centuries of trades with those places, exactly as Southern Spain or Greece or other places around the Mediterranean.

And besides, although darker than the average Italian, most Sicilians don't look "Arabic" (not that it would be something to be ashamed of, but they just look different). Take a look to the list of Sicilian senators.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

^ Damit, you've burst my bubble of imagination! I've always thought Sicilians would look like this...











Whatever. I love Italy as probably all Germans do. Somehow it's a bit like 2nd home for us, at least in vacation. During the years I've been to some places, especially the Tuscany is a true gem. Will be a pleasure to follow this thread, so let's look forward for more excursions into the Jackboot-country  Pretty good work 'til now.


Shame on you Fed, never break with stereotypes!


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Nov 20, 2007)

Federicoft said:


> Well then, no - they don't have a 'strong' African culture.
> They have a fully European culture influenced by centuries of trades with those places, exactly as Southern Spain or Greece or other places around the Mediterranean.
> 
> And besides, although darker than the average Italian, most Sicilians don't look that Arabic (not that it would be something to be ashamed of, but they just look different). Take a look to the list of Sicilian senators.


I'm sorry I didn't want to heat things up, is just that all the Sicilians I've seen in my life were/are very dark short people with big black eyeballs. That's nothing to be ashamed of, but just because of that I thought they had a North African way of life. 
Once again sorry for my ignorance.


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

erbsenzaehler said:


> Shame on you Fed, never break with stereotypes!


I know... do you think I just lost one reader? :dunno:
Anyway it's a new day, so time for a new pic!


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

FIDEL CASTRO said:


> I'm sorry I didn't want to heat things up, is just that all the Sicilians I've seen in my life were/are very dark short people with big black eyeballs. That's nothing to be ashamed of, but just because of that I thought they had a North African way of life.
> Once again sorry for my ignorance.


Oh I didn't intend to be aggressive! I'm sorry if I looked so.


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

5. View of *Mondello*, a seaside town located just ten kilometers North-West of Palermo, at the foot of Monte Pellegrino.



---


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

that's a bit more than one picture a day


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Well, it's just to make an initial critical mass, I expect to post 365 pictures in one year.
Plus next week I'll be abroad and I won't connect to SSC, so...


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Nov 20, 2007)

Beautiful. Looks like the South Pacific.:banana:


----------



## SouthernEuropean (Apr 2, 2007)

very beautiful pictures...lovely nature \m/

-as for Sicilians i met two guys,one was a bit dark,the other was blond with blue eyes ,go figure


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

SouthernEuropean said:


> -as for Sicilians i met two guys,one was a bit dark,the other was blond with blue eyes ,go figure


Check model Eva Riccobono from Palermo.


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Nov 20, 2007)

She is not a ginger.


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Nov 20, 2007)

SouthernEuropean said:


> very beautiful pictures...lovely nature \m/
> 
> -as for Sicilians i met two guys,one was a bit dark,the other was blond with blue eyes ,go figure


Yeah, now that I've been reading, I found out that the mediterranean was a place where a lot of cultures and ethnicities clashed together ( mostly arabs, jews, black africans, and vikings). That's why you see many different ranges of colors in the mediterranean area.


----------



## GENERATION.ME (Aug 16, 2007)

Why almost all photos are from Sicilia?

Put something of Lazio. xD! Provincia Frosinone would be great! xxDDD!

Forza Frosinone! xDD!


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Nov 20, 2007)

sickoo said:


> Why almost all photos are from Sicilia?
> 
> Put something of Lazio. xD! Provincia Frosinone would be great! xxDDD!
> 
> Forza Frosinone! xDD!


Maybe he is going region by region. Plus not so many people get to see a photo of Sicily.


----------



## ggaleazz (Aug 12, 2005)

Caustic Window said:


> ^^
> 
> Hey, Emilia Romagna is taking over the thread!
> 
> We should at least give Molise a chance.


Hey watch it my family is from there. Bring on the Termoli beach photos!


----------



## Caustic (Jul 8, 2003)

_message deleted by user_


----------



## Thelème (Jul 5, 2004)

edit


----------



## Caustic (Jul 8, 2003)

^^

Ti avrò mica anticipato di un soffio?


----------



## Thelème (Jul 5, 2004)

Caustic Window said:


> ^^
> 
> Ti avrò mica anticipato di un soffio?


ebbene si... mi rifaccio a mezzanotte e 1 minuto


----------



## Thelème (Jul 5, 2004)

new day, new picture!

14.*Ravello *is a town and commune situated above the Amalfi Coast in the province of Salerno, Campania, Italy and has approximately 2,500 inhabitants. It is a popular tourist destination.


----------



## GregPz (Oct 30, 2004)

Wow Italy is so beautiful. Ravello is one of my favourite places there.


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

GENIUS LOCI said:


> Siena (post #60 http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=17525037&postcount=60) is in Toscana


jejjeej ups sorry i didn't see this photo jejeje... anyway i want to see moreee of landscapes please! :banana:


----------



## Nicux (Jul 30, 2005)

aby_since82 said:


> jejjeej ups sorry i didn't see this photo jejeje... anyway i want to see moreee of landscapes please! :banana:


Hmm I promise I will have one posted by Thelème soon!
He always rejects my ideas! :bash:


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

aby_since82 said:


> jejjeej ups sorry i didn't see this photo jejeje... anyway i want to see moreee of landscapes please! :banana:


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=465187

^^


----------



## Caustic (Jul 8, 2003)

_message deleted by user_


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

Nicux said:


> Hmm I promise I will have one posted by Thelème soon!
> He always rejects my ideas! :bash:


:lol:jejeje



Pincio said:


> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=465187
> 
> ^^


:hug: You've done me the guy most happy of the world (scussi il mio inglese difettoso comunque l'uomo più felice del mondo :lol GRAZIE MILLE :cheer:


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Actually this thread wasn't meant for everyone to post his preferred pics (would you mind removing them, please?). :dunno:
Thanks for the effort anyway, now I'm back so let's carry on.


----------



## Thelème (Jul 5, 2004)

Federicoft said:


> Actually this thread wasn't meant for everyone to post his preferred pics (would you mind removing them, please?). :dunno:
> Thanks for the effort anyway, now I'm back so let's carry on.


so it's a personal thread... and we have the honour to watch....


----------



## Obidos (Dec 23, 2005)

It is a really wonderful thread!!
Che bella Italia!! :lol: :lol: (by the way, La bella Italia is also spanish)


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Thelème said:


> so it's a personal thread... and we have the honour to watch....


Of course not, I can't prevent anybody from spamming threads opened by others, or to post a thousand pictures here in one day. You are not obliged to remove anything if you prefer so.

It is just up to people's judgement and common sense, but maybe I overestimated them.


----------



## Nicux (Jul 30, 2005)

i no discutais que me estreso mucho !

We want to see today's picture!


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

Nicux said:


> i no discutais que me estreso mucho !
> 
> We want to see today's picture!


:lol::lol:

Anyway, Italy is one of the most beautiful countries in the world. I'm planing a trip to there,any recomendations, please?


----------



## Caustic (Jul 8, 2003)

Federicoft said:


> Actually this thread wasn't meant for everyone to post his preferred pics (would you mind removing them, please?). :dunno:
> Thanks for the effort anyway, now I'm back so let's carry on.





Federicoft said:


> I can't prevent anybody from spamming threads opened by others, or to post a thousand pictures here in one day. You are not obliged to remove anything if you prefer so.
> 
> It is just up to people's judgement and common sense, but *maybe I overestimated them.*


There is no need to act like a condescending so and so, dear Fred. Your first request was more than enough, as far as I'm concerned.

Your precious is now safely back in your hands.


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Caustic Window said:


> There is no need to act like a condescending so and so, dear Fred. Your first request was more than enough, as far as I'm concerned.


This thread was intended to host a personal selection of pics about the country I live in. There are plenty of threads like this in the Photo Forums.

Of course people are free to respect each other or not. When a topic starter asks me to remove a message which he thinks it doesn't comply with the thread's spirit I do that without objecting, even if nobody oblige me to do that.

But there was no need to turn things into such a scene, since it seems your standards are similar to mine. I was just surprised on how some people above reacted to a kind request.
Thanks anyway and sorry for the misunderstanding.


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

frozen said:


> Anyway, Italy is one of the most beautiful countries in the world. I'm planing a trip to there,any recomendations, please?


Gosh! Where to begin?
Well, it's not a huge country but there's a great diversity and a lot of things to do and see depending on what are you interested in (beaches? skiing? landscapes? historic cities? cuisine?), so it's kind of difficult.


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

9. The ruins of *San Galgano abbey*, in Tuscany, not far from Siena.



---


----------



## zazo (Dec 5, 2005)

Fantastic view!


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

10. *Bassano del Grappa*, and its wooden bridge on the Brenta river. The bridge is actually a copy of the original one designed by Andrea Palladio in 1567 and lost during WW2. It is named Ponte degli Alpini (literally _Bridge of the Alpines_) in honour of Italy's mountain corps, who guarded for centuries the nearby border and still have a strong affective bond to the people of the North East of the country.



---


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

I love the North East...:drool:

I love to enojoy Spritz, too.


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

2 pictures in the same day?


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Pincio said:


> 2 pictures in the same day?


Yep, I have a backlog of pics since I haven't posted any this week.


----------



## Warlog (Dec 13, 2005)

thanks for all this photos. Awesome!


----------



## Gioven (Dec 30, 2006)

Federicoft said:


> 10. *Bassano del Grappa*, and its wooden bridge on the Brenta river. The bridge is actually a copy of the original one designed by Andrea Palladio in 1567 and lost during WW2. It is named Ponte degli Alpini (literally _Bridge of the Alpines_) in honour of Italy's mountain corps, who guarded for centuries the nearby border and *still have a strong affective bond to the people of the North East of the country*.


It's true!
Bassano is one of my favourite places in the Veneto region. I strongly recommend to visit this gorgeous town if you ever come in this part of Italy.


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

11. A rural landscape in Emilia-Romagna region, with the *Rock of Bismantova* in the background.



---


----------



## Ringil (Jul 28, 2004)

Great idea for a thread! I just made the Swedish version


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

12. Two villas by the sea in the *Cinque Terre* area, on the eastern half of the Riviera. Hopefully buildings in this kind of locations aren't allowed any more.



---


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Terrific pictures.

Liguria is like Provence but better (they make good pastas and the buildings are more colorfull) :banana:


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

eklips said:


> Liguria is like Provence but better


Naa not true. I agree just on cuisine. 
Besides, Provence has countryside (and a beautiful one), which is something Liguria totally lacks.


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

I partially agree with Eklips, because I just think that Provence too is absolutely amazing!

Agreed with Federico about the cuisine. 

BTW, honestly kinda colorful villas just next to the sea are lovely!


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Well what I said was quite random, I have never really been in Liguria (just went through a bit of it by car). But the colorfull buildings really look good!


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Anyway... it's day #15 and we still are at pic #12. Then...


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

13. Martorana and San Cataldo churches in *Palermo*. They were built by the Normans in 12nd century, but the Arab influence on their architecture is quite obvious.



---


----------



## Calabrese (Apr 30, 2007)

^^

Amazing architecture; I can´t wait to visit Sicily.

As for the pic of Bassano del Grappa, all I can say is :drool:

Marvelous thread.


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

14. The main square in *Trento*, capital of Trentino (the southern half of Trentino-South Tyrol region).
Quite a sharp contrast compared to the preceding picture, don't you think?



---


----------



## Falcon83 (Jan 10, 2005)

That's where I study!! The square is so dirty cause i think it was market day. Great pic though!!


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

15. A close-up of the typical medieval houses in *Montepulciano*.



---


----------



## Falcon83 (Jan 10, 2005)

wasn't it one picture every day?


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Falcon83 said:


> wasn't it one picture every day?


It's like the fourth time someone asks me that. 

It's day #16 and we are at pic #15.


----------



## Caustic (Jul 8, 2003)

I'm starting to think this thread would be an excellent replacement to that dreadful and disgustingly expensive website that is italia.it

Simple but worthy!


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

16. *Carezza Lake* (1.609 m) is a splendid small lake encircled by a red and white fir wood and situated at the foot of the Latemar wall (Dolomits Mountains), surrounded by a forest of centuries-old. The lake is also famous for the incredible colors of the water.










---


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

^^
Very nice pic. 
But, as I asked before, could I post all the pictures? 

I see you respected the explanation/subject/format/resolution thing but many don't care. 
Sorry if this seems a conceited behaviour, it's not a way to monopolize this thread, really, but an attempt to avoid turning it into just another hodgepodge where everybody put its collection of random photos when he feel like it. 

Needless to say, I'll be very much pleased to post everybody's preferred pics would they PM them.


----------



## Caustic (Jul 8, 2003)

> 16. Carezza Lake (1.609 m) is a splendid small lake encircled by a red and white fir wood and situated at the foot of the Latemar wall (Dolomits Mountains), surrounded by a forest of centuries-old. The lake is also famous for the incredible colors of the water.


I fear you might have just crossed the line.


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Caustic Window said:


> I'm starting to think this thread would be an excellent replacement to that dreadful and disgustingly expensive website that is italia.it
> 
> Simple but worthy!


Do you think should I offer my services to Mr Prodi?


----------



## Caustic (Jul 8, 2003)

^^

If you're lucky enough to have the right connections, why not!


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

17. *Castelmezzano*, a small community in Basilicata region, with some 1000 inhabitants. It was ranked one of Italy's 100 finest towns.



---


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Finally a 1 photo:1 day ratio. :yes:

P.S. - I kindly ask other people not to directly post their preferred pics in this thread. Should they PM them to me, I will be very much pleased to post them. Just to keep a bit of order here, I hope on your understanding.


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

dictator


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

You are just jealous since your lack of leadership has turned French thread into pure anarchy.


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Don't worry I'm taking it back, :gunz:


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

today is 18.. only 17 pics


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

eklips said:


> Don't worry I'm taking it back, :gunz:


EklipsII, the revenge


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

18. *Villa Arconati* in Castellazzo di Bollate, built by Arconati family in 18th century, it's one of the finest examples of Lombard baroque. Its French gardens are also noteworthy since they are amongst the very few of that kind in Italy.



--


----------



## Ennis (Apr 26, 2007)

OMG... Italy is so beautiful..


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2008)

Federicoft said:


> Gosh! Where to begin?
> Well, it's not a huge country but there's a great diversity and a lot of things to do and see depending on what are you interested in (beaches? skiing? landscapes? historic cities? cuisine?), so it's kind of difficult.


I think I will start for Rome  I have Ryanair flights from Santander to Rome.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2008)

Federicoft said:


> 10. *Bassano del Grappa*, and its wooden bridge on the Brenta river. The bridge is actually a copy of the original one designed by Andrea Palladio in 1567 and lost during WW2. It is named Ponte degli Alpini (literally _Bridge of the Alpines_) in honour of Italy's mountain corps, who guarded for centuries the nearby border and still have a strong affective bond to the people of the North East of the country.
> 
> 
> 
> ---


It looks like a fairy tale town


----------



## FIDEL CASTRO (Nov 20, 2007)

frozen said:


> It looks like a fairy tale town


How so?


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

19. The roofs of *Castello del Matese*, in Campania region.



---


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

too cool! thank you!

I need more infos about this Castle...


----------



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

lovely little towns... no wonder why italian food is so good... (if there's any cross-correlation )


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

20. The cliffs of *Ispuligidenie*, in the _Supramonte_ area of Eastern Sardinia.



---


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

TohrAlkimista said:


> I need more infos about this Castle...


Actually it's a town.


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

21. Seaside again, this time a beach at *Cape Vaticano*, in the municipality of Ricadi, Calabria region.



---


----------



## skaccomatto (Sep 3, 2004)

Excellent idea and top-notch pictures of some less known treasures hidden throughout our country :cheers:

Well done kay:

Lovely shot of Villa Arconati, less than 15km from Milano, though quite unknown even to the _Milanesi_. The French gardens, on the back and the right side of the "villa", are magnificient. Sadly it has been so poorly maintained for years that it was about to collapse. A recovering plan is on the way to fix things up. Have a look at their website.


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

22. *Valtournenche*, a small town in Aosta Valley, near the Swiss border. The Matterhorn (it. _Cervino_, 4,478 meters) stands out in the distance.



---


----------



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)

post something from catanzaro; my grandfather was from there.


----------



## neorion (May 26, 2006)

Wonderful thread. Bella Italia!

Keep it coming :cheers:


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

jmancuso said:


> post something from catanzaro; my grandfather was from there.


Sure, just give me some time to end the tour of all the 20 regions.


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

AH lol, I did not get you are posting 1 pic by day, by region. 

BTW, the last pic is simply amazing!


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

23. Lentil fields in bloom on the *Pian Grande* (_the Great Plain_) near Castelluccio, Umbria. The name couldn't be perceived as ironical just in a region famous for its hills and wavy landscapes.



---


----------



## blaise. (Mar 9, 2007)

viva photoshop, belle foto!


----------



## Tama (Jan 15, 2008)

woah, I would give anything to live in a town like Valtournenche with a view like that!


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

24. The medieval church of *Santa Maria Forisportam* in central Lucca.



---


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

25. *Rocca Calascio*. Standing at 1500 meters above sea level, it is the highest fortress of Italy and allegedly the highest in Europe, with a grand view of most of Abruzzo region. It was the location for the final scene of Richard Donner's film Ladyhawke.



---


----------



## (fabrizio) (Jun 22, 2007)

federicoft, may i suggest you a couple of pictures? something from Val d'Aosta, in details Val d'Ayas (if you want i can PM you with some ideas),IMHO better than Valtournanche...and also something from Piemonte, maybe Torino or the Ricetto in Candelo, that's one of the 100 best villages in Italy. 

thanks for the job, if i were you i'd do a website about it, call it "italia.it"!


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

33. View from Ripatransone over the *Gran Sasso d'Italia* (or Great Stone of Italy) massif. With its highest peak (the _Corno Grande_, or Great Horn) standing at 2,912 meters, it is the highest mountain in the Apennines. Just beneath the Corno Grande there is the Calderone glacier, the southernmost in Europe. 
The mountain is actually in Abruzzo region while the pic was taken from the Marches.



---


----------



## MonsieurAquilone (May 12, 2007)

Grazie 1000 Federicoft!! Mi hai fatto voler scoprire ogni regione del 'bel paese'!


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

You are welcome and thank you for watching.


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ Nice picture Federicoft. I remember driving through that same region on the Autostrade A24 a couple of years ago headed towards Roma(Rome). I couldn't see the Corno Grande peak that well because of the clouds. I did manage to stop in the town of L'Aquila for a few photos since it was on the way. Btw, I lived in Napoli(Naples) for 4 years when I was in the military. I sure do miss traveling through the beautiful Italian countryside!!!


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

^^
Thanks Flawda. The Corno Grande is famous for being almost always shrouded in thick fog. Did you serve in the US Navy?


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

34. *Arpino*, a town near Frosinone, Southern Latium. Founded by the Volsci in the 7th century BC, it was the birthplace of Cicero and Gaius Marius.



---


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Federicoft said:


> ^^
> Thanks Flawda. The Corno Grande is famous for being almost always shrouded in thick fog. Did you serve in the US Navy?


Si signor.


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

35. A canal in *Burano*, Venice's little sister. It is a small town on an archipelago in the Venetian Lagoon, 7 km North of Venice, famous for its brightly-painted houses very popular with artists.



---


----------



## VicFontaine (Jan 10, 2006)

damn!


----------



## olsib (Mar 21, 2007)

Photo n.33 is very picturesque and sublime!


----------



## ØlandDK (May 29, 2005)

^^
Agree!...great sceneray:yes:


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks mates.


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

36. The inner court of the *Castello del Valentino*, one of the many royal residences in Turin. It was built in 17th century by Carlo di Castellamonte in Piedmontese baroque style, heavily influenced by French architecture. Now it houses the School of Architecture of the Turin Polytechnic University.



---


----------



## SkyLerm (Nov 26, 2005)

^^ :drool:

BTW, what's the translation for _Sasso_?


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Stone/rock/pebble etc.


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

37. Medieval tower in *Vigoleno*, Emilia-Romagna, 30 km from Piacenza. This tiny fortified hilltop village lies on the route of the Via Francigena, an ancient road once used by pilgrims to reach Rome from north-western Europe. Structurally sound and rich in historical evidence, Vigoleno is a perfect example of the building logic of the Middle Ages.



---


----------



## Apteryx (Apr 3, 2007)

^^ This is a great thread! Wonderful pictures and clear explanations. Well done! Keep it tidy and just in your hands.


----------



## (fabrizio) (Jun 22, 2007)

Fede, ancora 1000 grazie. Devo però dirti che, forse, al Valentino il Poli fa fagotto, dovrebbero soltanto rimanere le sale lauree... Già quando è venuto Ban Ki Moon avevano tenuto i lavori dell'ONU al Valentino, sloggiando la Facoltà. Io spererei di no, ma...


----------



## Caustic (Jul 8, 2003)

Apteryx said:


> ^^ This is a great thread! Wonderful pictures and clear explanations. Well done! Keep it tidy and just in your hands.


Diciamo pure che c'é anche una piccola schiera di uccellini lavoratori che assistono con entusiasmo il nostro Master Fred. 

Great thread indeed. I'm loving it!


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Indeed, thank you to all who helped me in searching nice pics to represent our country. :yes:


----------



## Avientu (Jul 12, 2007)

Bello Bello Bello! 

Emilia-Romagna and Toscana look quite green and "atlantic", do they stay like that in summer as well?


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

They have a more "golden" appearance in the summer when wheat fields are mature. Especially Tuscany. But Northern and Central Italy stay very green all year round. The South looks more arid in that season, but when the Autumn begins it is almost a different world.
Diversity is good.


----------



## skaccomatto (Sep 3, 2004)

Great thread indeed, keep them coming! :cheers:


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

38. One of the most everlasting pictures of Italy. The city of *Naples* and its gulf as seen from San Martino chartreuse. The city has three millions inhabitants in its urban area, making it the main city of Southern Italy, and thanks to its long, rich, glorious, volcanic and troubled history it is one of the most iconic in this country.



---


----------



## MonsieurAquilone (May 12, 2007)

Good ol' Napoli!! Thanks for the photo.


----------



## t.gonzales (Feb 7, 2008)

This is such a great thread! Good job on it.
Italy is truly a gorgeous country. I hope I can spend a vacation there.


----------



## ggaleazz (Aug 12, 2005)

:dance:

In Napoli where love is king. Where boy meets girl ...

:dance:


----------



## Quintana (Dec 27, 2005)

and garbage meets the Camorra


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

39. Duomo Square in *Milan*, capital of the North, Italy's second city and first metropolitan area, headquarters of its industry and finance.



---


----------



## BlackLukes (Sep 2, 2007)

When it's sunny Milan is a gorgeous city, but sometimes it rains :bash:


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Wow, that is one ominous looking sky over Milan!!

The Duomo is very impressive kay:


----------



## blaise. (Mar 9, 2007)

Quintana said:


> and garbage meets the Camorra


:lol:

federicoft your photos are wonderful, but you could post some different views of napoli or milano, something strange and particular in our cities! always the same things: golfo-duomo. (è solo un consiglio eh!) great job, great thread!


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Yep, I'm having a predilection for unusual places as you can see, but sometimes it's fair to show some classic views. :yes:
If you have a good pic you would like to see posted here, please PM me.
Thank you all for watching.


----------



## (fabrizio) (Jun 22, 2007)

or at least you could take a photo including Naples' Centro Direzionale, that's missing!


----------



## Boeing! (Aug 16, 2006)

But the traditional Gulf of Naples pictures are these ones: *1* & *2*

Anyway, amazing shots !


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

:crazy:

"Ruling the Italians is not difficult; it's pointless."

Benito Mussolini


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

40. *Mount Corvo and Lake Campotosto*, in Abruzzo region.



---


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

41. The lighthouse at Isola della Bocca, the iconic salute of Sardinia to the visitors coming from the Mainland by sea. It is located off the port of *Olbia*, in the Costa Smeralda area.



---


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

42. *Rinella*, a village on the south coast of tiny Salina island, one of the seven Aeolian Islands, famous for capers and Malvasia wine. 2,300 residents live on Salina year round, and much more during summer.



---


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

Rinella look like a very laid-back tranquil place, lovely.

Any chance of a photo of Pantelleria, i've been buying capers from there for years but i've no idea what it looks like!


----------



## Apteryx (Apr 3, 2007)

We have 365 days and 365 photos... Federicoft will post Pantelleria for sure, stay tuned!


I'M WRONG this year we have 366 days so 366 photos


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

You can bet on it! kay:
Pantelleria is a lovely small island with a strong Arab heritage.


----------



## GvilleSC (Aug 10, 2006)

I hope you don't mind me adding one.

This is from *Genova*.


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

^^
Nice. If you have other pics it would be nice if you could send them to me by PM so that we could keep this thread clean and tidy instead of turning it into a hodgepodge where everybody put its collection of random photos when he feel like it. Thank you for your understanding.


----------



## BLACK LEGEND (Oct 12, 2007)

Beatiful pics :cheers:


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

43. Piazza delle Erbe, the main square of *Udine* - a city of 100,000 inhabitants, not far from Austria and Slovenia, once the historical capital of Friuli region.



---


----------



## (fabrizio) (Jun 22, 2007)

Sicily is, IMHO, Italy's best region. My dad wants to retire in one of those tiny small islands, how could i be in disagree with him?
thanks federicoft.may I suggest posting pictures of Fenis castle? i wanted to PM you, but i failed searching 1024x1024 format photos!


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

44. The landscape in *Val di Chiascio*, near Gubbio, in the green Umbria.



---


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

(fabrizio) said:


> Sicily is, IMHO, Italy's best region. My dad wants to retire in one of those tiny small islands, how could i be in disagree with him?
> thanks federicoft.may I suggest posting pictures of Fenis castle? i wanted to PM you, but i failed searching 1024x1024 format photos!


Same here. Seems like there aren't good pics of it around.


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

Landscapes from Central Italy are simply amazing.


----------



## Giri (Jan 28, 2005)

Cypresses are magic : their disappearance in cemeteries and in the countryside is a shame.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Federicoft said:


> 25. *Rocca Calascio*. Standing at 1500 meters above sea level, it is the highest fortress of Italy and allegedly the highest in Europe


What's funny is that each European country always claim to have the tallest this, largest that, highest this. When you live in different countries you realize a lot of these claims are bogus. For the records the 17th century Mont-Louis fortress in the Pyrenees is at an altitude of 1,613 meters above sea-level. Several 20th century fortresses in the French Alps are at around 2,000 meters above sea-level. In Switzerland maybe they have higher fortresses still.


Giri said:


> Cypresses are magic : their disappearance in cemeteries and in the countryside is a shame.


Well, there are still lots of cypresses to be seen don't you think?


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

brisavoine said:


> What's funny is that each European country always claim to have the tallest this, largest that, highest this. When you live in different countries you realize a lot of these claims are bogus. For the records the 17th century Mont-Louis fortress in the Pyrenees is at an altitude of 1,613 meters above sea-level. Several 20th century fortresses in the French Alps are at around 2,000 meters above sea-level. In Switzerland maybe they have higher fortresses still.


Yep, I was suspicious too, that's why I said allegedly. 
In fact I just found it isn't even the highest in Italy - for example Weisser Knott fort in South Tyrol is at 2,200 meters.
In France, on the top of mount Chaberton, there's an Italian WWI fortress at 3,100 meters.


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

45. Now some rural Sicily as well. The countryside near *Enna*, in the Southern part of the island.



_Picture taken by Apteryx from the Italian forum_

---


----------



## MonsieurAquilone (May 12, 2007)




----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

Breathtaking! Federicoft, congratulations on a great thread!


----------



## MonsieurAquilone (May 12, 2007)

You know the last picture, excluding the cacti, looks so very similar to the wonderful affreschi of the Rinascimento. So beautiful and detailed! My, Italians have a way with pefection !


----------



## Thelème (Jul 5, 2004)

Federicoft said:


> 45. Now some rural Sicily as well. The countryside near *Enna*, in the Southern part of the island.


in the CENTER part fede...  in the south as you know there are very important cities such as ragusa :bash: 

ancient romans used to say "roma caput mundi, ragusa secundis" :cheers: :nuts:


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

My bad. :bash:

@everybody: thank you for watching!


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

This thread is as interesting as it was in the begining, nice effort. It would be cool indeed if you showed some pictures of the industrial north.


----------



## Apteryx (Apr 3, 2007)

I'm proud to be in your gallery, thanks!


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

My pleasure. Now let's please eklips with some pics from the North.


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

46. A square in *Bicocca* area of Milan. Along with the contiguous suburb of Sesto, it used to house the strenght of the Italian heavy industry, with the huge Marelli, Breda, Pirelli and Falck production plants, which in their climax employed up to 300,000 people. Following the industrial decline and the disuse of all these industrial areas from the 80s, one of the greatest reconversion project in Europe was started. Now the area is occupied by a state university, a theatre, a technology centre, a park and many residential developments. And other works are going on.



---


----------



## (fabrizio) (Jun 22, 2007)

Federicoft, about industrial archeology, i think that a picture of OGR, Officine Grandi Riparazioni in Torino would be just wonderful!unfortunately i haven't been in there, but some forumers (Cityto surely) did, and also the webmaster of this website www.tolove.it - i strongly recommend a visit!


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

47. Tures castle in *Sand in Taufers/Campo Tures*, South Tyrol.



---


----------



## sapmi1 (Jun 10, 2007)

Federicoft said:


> 47. Tures castle in *Sand in Taufers/Campo Tures*, South Tyrol.


Nice. Do they speak Italian or German there?


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Mostly German.


----------



## Stifler (Apr 11, 2006)

Wow. The surroundings of the castle are breathtaking.


----------



## (fabrizio) (Jun 22, 2007)

Campo Tures is Hans Kammerlander's birthplace, one of the greatest alpinists Italy and world have!


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

48. *Camogli*, a seaside resort town 20 km east of Genoa, famous for its many-coloured palaces.



---


----------



## sapmi1 (Jun 10, 2007)

Wow! ^^

Looks like a painting!


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

Cool! I've got some parents near Camogli! :happy:


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

How many alleged fathers do you have Tohr?


----------



## Giri (Jan 28, 2005)

Very nice to see a seafront not plagued with horrendous blocks like most of the French Riviera.


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Liguria has its good share of that though. Thank God some rare gem survived the devastation.


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

49. *Vasto*, 40,000 inhabitants, and the Adriatic sea, January 2008.



---


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

Snow on the Adriatic?!?!?!?!? :nuts:


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Yes, the Adriatic is quite exposed to Siberian cold fronts. Usually they have at least one snowfall per season, and much more inland.


----------



## Mishevy (Sep 4, 2007)

Federicoft said:


> Yes, the Adriatic is quite exposed to Siberian cold fronts. Usually they have at least one snowfall per season, and much more inland.


I've just seen 0,5 m of snow in Athens on TV, so I guess anything is possible.


----------



## Munichpictures1970 (Aug 2, 2007)

Snow on the adriatic? Great picture!
thx for sharing


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

Federicoft said:


> Liguria has its good share of that though. Thank God some rare gem survived the devastation.


Well at least Italy has kilometres and kilometres of mediteranean coast all over....


----------



## MonsieurAquilone (May 12, 2007)

eklips said:


> Well at least Italy has kilometres and kilometres of mediteranean coast all over....


True, but I also find that places like Lido di Jesolo have been afflicted as well. I am very happy that there are a good number of places that have retained their old-world charm.


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

50. *Villa Pisani* at Stra, approximately 25 km south-west of Venice, one of the many baroque country houses in Veneto.



---


----------



## LeB.Fr (Jun 11, 2007)

Great photos Federicoft! Keep them coming......I always wanted to go to Italy..


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

51. The *Appian Way*, _Regina Viarum_ (or Queen of the roads), as it appears in the immediate outskirts of Rome. Built between 312 BC and 190 BC, it was the most important road of the Roman empire, connecting Rome to the port of Brindisi and thus with Greece and the East.



---


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

I take it the road isn't open to motor traffic?

Can you walk or cycle the entire length to Brindisi?


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Just some stretches have survived, others have been lost or integreted into the existing network through the centuries.

In Rome, the initial part is open to motor traffic. Then somewhere between the 3rd or 4th mile (where the pic was taken) the traffic is diverted and the whole road is at your disposal for walking or cycling (watch out the potholes ). 

Here you can take a look at it.t


----------



## Avientu (Jul 12, 2007)

Looks like it's going to be bumpy journey though :lol:


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

52. We'll spend a couple of days more in Rome. *Piazza Navona*, the Baroque piazza par excellence. The shot was taken around Christmastime, when it hosts a lively open-air market.



---


----------



## Booze (Jun 19, 2003)

Federicoft said:


> 30. The community of St Magdalena in Funes Valley, and *Geislerspitze* (or _Odle di Funes_ as it is know in Italian) chain in background.


:drool:


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

53. Last day in Rome for now. The main nave of the baroque *San Luigi dei Francesi* church. It is the national church of France in Rome, and the burial place for the most eminent members of the local French community.
The church's most famous items are the three paintings in the Contarelli Chapel about the life of St Matthew, painted by Caravaggio.



---


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

:eek2:


----------



## Avientu (Jul 12, 2007)

Nothing to envy to San Pietro in Vaticano really, breathtaking!


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Federicoft said:


> 46. A square in *Bicocca* area of Milan. Along with the contiguous suburb of Sesto, it used to house the strenght of the Italian heavy industry, with the huge Marelli, Breda, Pirelli and Falck production plants, which in their climax employed up to 300,000 people. Following the industrial decline and the disuse of all these industrial areas from the 80s, one of the greatest reconversion project in Europe was started. Now the area is occupied by a state university, a theatre, a technology centre, a park and many residential developments. And other works are going on.
> 
> 
> 
> ---


Bicocca sucks... Gregotti (the architect) and his '60s commie urbanisitic ideals suck


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Dont be so cryptic Genius.  :master:


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

54. The port of San Domino, looking on to San Nicola, the two major islands of the *Tremiti* archipelago. 



---


----------



## Sampei (Dec 6, 2005)

Federicoft said:


> *Piazza Navona*, the Baroque piazza par excellence.


Beautiful square, but not so baroque!


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## Nicux (Jul 30, 2005)

Sampei said:


> Beautiful square, but not so baroque!


It's the most baroque square in Rome! "La Fontana dei Quattro Fiumi" is a masterpiece of the Baroque, by Bernini.

Obviously, the Roman baroque is totally different from the baroque we can admire in Sicily, Lecce, Naples or Turin.


----------



## Nicux (Jul 30, 2005)

GENIUS LOCI said:


> Bicocca sucks... Gregotti (the architect) and his '60s commie urbanisitic ideals suck


How dare you! I'm reporting this comment to the mod in a minute...:runaway:


----------



## Apteryx (Apr 3, 2007)

Bahnsteig4 said:


> But isn't "Annunziata" a female singular?


As told by Pinico it could also be Santissima (very saint)...
Italy is a strange place, a saint could be more than a saint ? there's something else more than a saint? God?)


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Pincio said:


> SantiSsimi


Actually this is uncorrect: strangely many people in Italy incurred in this mistake

But SS stays for Santi

You just have to ask if there are Saints 'more Saint' than other ones, as Santissimi should stand for 'very Saints'... maybe Saint Antony is less Saint than Saint Paul or so?

Another thing: everytime you'll find SS as abbreviation you also could see two names following (frequentely _SS Pietro e Paolo_ - Saint Peter and and Saint Paul) and never - never!- just one name


----------



## Apteryx (Apr 3, 2007)

^^ http://digilander.libero.it/ssannunziata/


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Yeah, in fact SS. (all capital letters) could mean also Santissimo/a (very saint).
Ss. means Santi (saints).

There are very few SS. (SS. Annunziata, SS. Sacramento). It's hard not to mix them up even for us.


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Mickey said:


> The first maybe...


The final.

_Proff._ plural for _prof._
_Sigg._ plural for _sig._

Etc.


----------



## Apteryx (Apr 3, 2007)

But now we want more pictures... no more saints but art!


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

69. *Lake Maggiore* and *Borromee Islands*.


_Picture taken by Stebbo._

---


----------



## (fabrizio) (Jun 22, 2007)

oh, the Borromeo girls' private properties...priceless.


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

> Yeah, in fact SS. (all capital letters) could mean also Santissimo/a (very saint).
> Ss. means Santi (saints).


Hey, grazie mille!
I've spent sleepless nights over linguistic issues like this. :nuts:


----------



## Alter-Ego (Jul 27, 2004)

70.* Borghetto *- Valeggio sul Mincio, Verona


----------



## Alter-Ego (Jul 27, 2004)

71. *Siracusa*


----------



## Thorgeirr (Oct 3, 2007)

Federicoft said:


> 68. The Italian Civilization building in the *Eur* district of Rome. The inscription on the top reads: "A people of poets, artists, heroes, saints, thinkers, scientists, navigators, flyers".
> 
> Although orginally intended to be serious, soon everybody has become to smile at such a pompous inscription, and the Italians today love to call themselves "a people of poets, artists and heroes" with sarcastic and self-deprecative purposes.
> 
> ...


Not to mention the land of small penises, judging from the sculpture. :banana: :lol:


----------



## Mickey (Apr 2, 2006)

Federicoft said:


> The final.
> 
> _Proff._ plural for _prof._
> _Sigg._ plural for _sig._
> ...


You're right. I was thinking about doubling just the first letter, such as in _pp._ for _pagine_.


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Casteddu sound Sicilian, is that right?


----------



## Apteryx (Apr 3, 2007)

^^ it could be also Sardinian (Castieddu sounds more sicilian to me)


----------



## Ampsicora (Jan 13, 2005)

Bahnsteig4 said:


> Casteddu sound Sicilian, is that right?


Casteddu is sardinian for Cagliari,capital city of sardinia.


----------



## Alter-Ego (Jul 27, 2004)

72. *Malcesine* - Lake Garda


----------



## MonsieurAquilone (May 12, 2007)




----------



## Apteryx (Apr 3, 2007)

Great photo of Garda Lake! Thanks Alter-Ego!


----------



## Mickey (Apr 2, 2006)

Bahnsteig4 said:


> Casteddu sound Sicilian, is that right?


No, it's the Sardinian name of this city.


----------



## northern italian (Sep 12, 2002)

Excellent thread, guys !

Federico, it's a problem if I make a similar thread just for Gardalake ?


----------



## Apteryx (Apr 3, 2007)

^^ with 366 posts you can cover every meter of the coastline... isn't too much?


----------



## northern italian (Sep 12, 2002)

Apteryx said:


> ^^ with 366 posts you can cover every meter of the coastline... isn't too much?


No, I could fill it with even 2 or 3 pics per day 

You underrate Gardalake and its surroundings


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

> Casteddu sound Sicilian, is that right?


A grammar typo and some dumb mix-up...:bash:
I wanted to say Sardinian, actually...

Alcohol and SSC are not the best of friends.


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

Alter Ego, I hope you said to F.coft about the 2 (beautiful) pics posted. He may get angry...:runaway:


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

He didn't but I grew bored to repeat that, so...


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

that pic of the Garda Lake...:uh:


----------



## MarquisDeAlsace (Mar 15, 2008)

lovely pics of italy. hope i can visit there someday.


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

73. A refuge on *Sibillini Mounts*, part of the central Apennines.



---


----------



## Alter-Ego (Jul 27, 2004)

edit

azz...


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

@Alter-Ego: would you please send me the pics you wish to post here, so that I will post them for you? Sorry if it could sound harsh but we all have agreed it is the only way to keep this thread tidy, and avoiding everyone to put its random pics when he feel like it.


----------



## pinoslios (Dec 24, 2006)

i love Italy.


that is all.


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

74. *Modica*, Southern Sicily.


_Picture taken by Apteryx._

---


----------



## Thelème (Jul 5, 2004)

beh co modica potevi fare di meglio


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

75. *Lake Iseo*, Eastern Lombardy. Just realized we are 2 pics behind the schedule.



---


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

Damn, that's wonderful! :eek2:


----------



## BlackLukes (Sep 2, 2007)

Really amazing!


----------



## RETROMANIA (Dec 9, 2006)

La vita é bella all'Italia. Belle foto, grazie


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

Thelème said:


> beh co modica potevi fare di meglio


quoto!


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

76. The main town at *Procida Island*, off the coast of Naples.



---


----------



## Apteryx (Apr 3, 2007)

Pincio said:


> quoto!


La foto era sbagliata, quella che c'e' ora va meglio?


----------



## Thelème (Jul 5, 2004)

Apteryx said:


> La foto era sbagliata, quella che c'e' ora va meglio?


va meglio... ma è al di sotto della media di questo thread

questa si trova nella prima pagina dei risultati di flickr mettendo modica come tag

http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1029/1345862287_d630a165c0_o.jpg

insomma nn ci voleva molto, e si potrebbe trovare di meglio ancora


----------



## Caustic (Jul 8, 2003)

Anche Procida non convince del tutto a mio avviso. Bella la composizione ma troppo bassa la qualità dell'immagine digitale. Non so se mi spiego.


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

77. *Pitigliano*, Tuscany.



---


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

may l suggest to post Civita di Bagnoregio and Bomarzo?

:cheers:


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

78. *Verona*, the city of Romeo and Juliet and the second biggest in Veneto.



---


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

79. *Bagno Vignoni*, a _frazione_ of San Quirico d'Orcia municipality, and a famous spa. No pic yesterday so two for today.



---


----------



## Falcon83 (Jan 10, 2005)

Federicoft said:


> 78. *Verona*, the city of Romeo and Juliet and the second biggest in Veneto.
> 
> 
> 
> ---


Never heard about it!


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

Falcon83 said:


> Never heard about it!


What!?


----------



## (fabrizio) (Jun 22, 2007)

it must be the north eastern humour, Tohr... you know, veneti are a strange people...


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

80. A beach in the *Gargano* peninsula, the so-called "spur of Italy".



---


----------



## AJW (Aug 21, 2005)

Italy is dead gorgeous! Keep 'm coming guys.


----------



## Sampei (Dec 6, 2005)

Apteryx said:


> Cast*i*eddu sounds more sicilian to me


It depends on the part of Sicily. In eastern Sicily we aren't used to put that "i", thas sounds _ragusana_ to me.


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

81. Medieval (right) and Medieval revival (left) houses in *Torre di Palme*, the Marche.



---


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

The resurrection of Federico! 










:master:


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

I just needed three days. :shifty:


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

Federicoft said:


> I just needed three days. :shifty:


Shameful. :no:


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

82. The Aragonese castle at *Le Castella*, near Isola di Capo Rizzuto, province of Crotone.



---


----------



## (fabrizio) (Jun 22, 2007)

the last one is just a X!


----------



## neorion (May 26, 2006)

I can see it and that beach also looks superb. 

Maybe Federico can give us a pic of Biella's renowned old wool mills along the Rio Cervo?


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

98. View over Calabria and the *Strait of Messina*, separating Sicily from the Mainland. No Fata Morgana apparently.



---


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ Nice shot Federicoft. I remember taking the ferry across that same area a couple of years ago on my way to Catania. What's the latest on the proposed bridge project for the Strait of Messina??


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

FLAWDA-FELLA said:


> What's the latest on the proposed bridge project for the Strait of Messina??


New Govt. says they're going to build it


----------



## Patachou (Dec 1, 2007)

Nice picture


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

GENIUS LOCI said:


> New Govt. says they're going to build it


Bravo!!! :applause:


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Thx guys. 
99. *Lecce*, the baroque city. Piazza del Duomo with the cathedral and archiepiscopal palace.



---


----------



## neorion (May 26, 2006)

^^ Stunning. I really want to visit Lecce one day for many reasons, not just its amazing architecture, but for its unique culture. :cheers:


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

Wow, Lecce is really wonderful!


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

Federicoft said:


> 98. View over Calabria and the *Strait of Messina*, separating Sicily from the Mainland. No Fata Morgana apparently.
> 
> http://img176.imageshack.us/img176/4766/acvig3nv0.jpg
> ---




Very beautiful. I saw Catania last year and next time I go back to Italy I would love to see Reggio di Calabria.


----------



## Avientu (Jul 12, 2007)

Awesome, my relatives used to live in Taviano, but for some awkward reason they never took me to Lecce when I was visiting there hno:


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

> New Govt. says they're going to build it


And the next one will say they won't?


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

100. *Molinetto della Croda* in Refrontolo, Treviso.



---


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

101. San Cataldo cementary in *Modena*, surreal ambient created by Aldo Rossi, one of the most remarkable Italian architects of 20th century.



---


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

Federicoft said:


>


:eek2:

What a beautiful view!!!

I love it!!!

Mamma mia!!


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

102. A solitary tree in the sunset. Behind it the *Maiella* mountain, in Abruzzo.



---


----------



## skaccomatto (Sep 3, 2004)

Federicoft said:


> 101. San Cataldo cementary in *Modena*, surreal ambient created by Aldo Rossi, one of the most remarkable Italian architects of 20th century.


^^
_An old Italian proverb says_ 

"If you see a big red cube with small darker cubes within, and it is designed by Aldo Rossi, it's a masterpiece. If you see a big red cube with small darker cubes within, and it is designed by Vittorio Gregotti, it's crap" :crazy2:

BTW: great work Federico. The last page is truly impressive!


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

^^
So true. :laugh:

P.S., much of the credit goes to the many people who is helping me in finding nice pics, especially coa190.


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

103. *Santa Severina*, a town with ancient roots, situated on 200m high cliff on the slopes of Calabrian Apennines. It has an impressive medieval heritage including Byzantine baptistry from 10th century (the only well preserved monument of that kind in the world), cathedral from 13th century, and Norman castle from 11th century, also in very good shape. Its idyllic natural setting inspired M.C. Escher and his famous prints.



---


----------



## Apteryx (Apr 3, 2007)

So wonderful! Thanks Federicoft to share this secret with us


----------



## Alter-Ego (Jul 27, 2004)

........:skull:...........


----------



## Thelème (Jul 5, 2004)

il mio contributo l'ho già dato, ma visto che federico ha sempre voluto curare personalmente questo thread non ho ritenuto opportuno postare di mia iniziativa. dopo di che non voglia essere più realista del re, se a federicoft piace buon per voi


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Secondo me foto così non sono adatte, oltretutto avevo avuto cura di postare tutto in formato landscape, ma visto che mi sono reso conto che è fisicamente impossibile seguire e postare tutti i santi giorni e i gusti estetici personali non sono criticabili, l'unica soluzione è l'anarchia.
Si accomodino.


----------



## Alter-Ego (Jul 27, 2004)

112.*Basilica of San Francesco d'Assisi*, Assisi


----------



## Thelème (Jul 5, 2004)

avevo già visto questa foto e mi sono sempre chiesto se quel piccione è alto 2 metri o che


----------



## Alter-Ego (Jul 27, 2004)

è vero :lol:


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

:uh: cosa mangiano i piccioni in assisi???


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

Thelème said:


> avevo già visto questa foto e mi sono sempre chiesto se quel piccione è alto 2 metri o che


In english please


----------



## bloggs (Mar 13, 2008)

Pincio said:


> In english please


I've already seen this photo and I've always asked myself whether that pigeon is 2 metres tall or what


----------



## arquielder (Mar 30, 2008)

HOLA ITALIA...
Bueno, no sé si alguien entendera lo que escribo, pero queria decirles que soy admirador de su Italia... es un lugar que un dia no muy lejano espero conocer.

los felicito por su pais...
saludos desde Guatemala Centro America.


----------



## Alter-Ego (Jul 27, 2004)

113. *Chiusaforte*, Udine


----------



## Caustic (Jul 8, 2003)

114. ILVA S.P.A. steel mill in *Taranto*, Puglia. According to the European Pollutant Emission Register, this industrial plant produces up to 10% of the total emissions of carbon monoxide in Europe (2004). 









flickr


----------



## Thelème (Jul 5, 2004)

edit. never mind


----------



## Caustic (Jul 8, 2003)

Tomorrow, my friend. 

(ed é già la seconda volta che ti frego)


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

Pincio said:


> In english please


you start


----------



## Alter-Ego (Jul 27, 2004)

115. *Cervo*, Imperia


----------



## Alter-Ego (Jul 27, 2004)

116. Salt pans of *Trapani*


----------



## Caustic (Jul 8, 2003)

117. *Castrocaro Terme* e Terra del Sole is a comune (municipality) in the Province of Forlì-Cesena in the Italian region Emilia-Romagna, located about 60 km southeast of Bologna and about 10 km southwest of Forlì.

The history of the town encompasses two distinct periods: the direct and almost uninterrupted rule of the Church until 1403 and then that of Florence until the Unity of Italy, after a short Napoleonic period.

Under the Florentines, Castrocaro was for a long time the most important town of Tuscan-Romagna provinces. After the construction of the nearby Medici town of Terra del Sole and the transfer of the administrative and judicial offices to the new town, Castrocaro lost in importance until 1830 when Professor Antonio Targioni Tozzetti brought to light the curative properties of the bromoiodide waters of Castrocaro which began to be used for treatment purposes. From that time on, the name of Castrocaro is linked to the effectiveness of its thermal treatments.









panoramio


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

118. The gothic *Basilica of Santa Croce* in Florence. It is the largest Franciscan church in the world and the de facto National Pantheon of Italy, being the final resting spot for some of the most illustrious Italians such as Michelangelo, Donatello, Galileo, Machiavelli, Alfieri, Foscolo, Rossini, Marconi and Fermi. It is thus know also as the _Tempio dell'Itale Glorie_ (the Temple of the Italian Glories).



---


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

Civita di Bagnoregio oke:


----------



## Alter-Ego (Jul 27, 2004)

119. *Lake d'Arpy*, Aosta


----------



## archimonde (May 23, 2008)

Splendido


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2008)

^^:bow::bow::drool::drool::drool:


----------



## Alter-Ego (Jul 27, 2004)

120. *Capri's Faraglioni *, Napoli


----------



## Alter-Ego (Jul 27, 2004)

121. *Craco Vecchia*, Matera


----------



## Caustic (Jul 8, 2003)

122. *Ostuni* (Greek: _Neonasty_) is a small city in the province of Brindisi (Puglia, Italy), with a population of about 32,000 situated about 8 km from the coast. Its main economic activities include tourism, known for its nearby pristine beaches, as well as a vibrant olive and grape agribusiness. 









panoramio


----------



## WrathChild (Aug 4, 2007)

I love Italy, I absolutely love it.
As soon as I gather all the money together, I'll go all the way from Milano to Laurenzana and Calvello (my grandparents' towns), down south in Potenza...
Can't wait


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Yeah...I love it, too! I forgot how many times I have been in Italy. It must be more than 10 times. My favorite regions are the Lake Garda and the Tuscany. kay:


----------



## Caustic (Jul 8, 2003)

123. The provincial capital *Mantua* (Lombardy), former residence of the Gonzaga family, lies south of Lake Garda in the Po plain on the lower course of the Mincio river, which here forms a marshy lake divided into three parts: Lago Superiore, Lago di Mezzo and Lago Inferiore. The town is still surrounded by a ring of walls and bastions. Today it is a relatively prosperous industrial town, especially in the sphere of plastics.

Originally founded by the Etruscans, the town was noted in antiquity as the home of the poet Virgil (70-19 B.C.). It rose to some importance in the 12th and 13th centuries under the Hohenstaufen Emperors. From 1328 the town was ruled by the Guelf house of Gonzaga, who acquired the title of marquis in 1433 and of duke in 1530 and made Mantua one of the most refined and cultivated of princely capitals, a great center of art and learning.









flickr


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

l' ve been in the old Craco! it was amazing!


----------



## Alter-Ego (Jul 27, 2004)

124. *Piazza Unità d'Italia*, Trieste


----------



## Thelème (Jul 5, 2004)

^^ ready for landing?


----------



## XIX (Nov 1, 2006)

Arno view from "Ponte Vecchio", Florence, Tuscany


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

Thelème said:


> ^^ ready for landing?


:laugh:

it would be the most beautiful terminal around the world :nuts:


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Centoventisei.










*Corniglia*, Liguria:


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Thank you for posting, please remember the # and a mini-map.

127. View over the *Gran Sasso* (or _Great Stone_, the highest peak in peninsular Italy). 



---


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Edited


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Did you want to post something Bahnsteig? Tomorrow it is up to you. :colgate:


----------



## Caustic (Jul 8, 2003)

I think he meant having edited post #534.


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

^^ That's right, but I will not turn down that offer.


----------



## Alter-Ego (Jul 27, 2004)

128. *Porto Marghera*, Venezia


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

129. The *Temple of Ceres* in Paestum, not far from Salerno (Campania region), built around 500 BC. It is one of the best preserved Greek temples in the world.



---


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

Go Federico kay:


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

I lived near Napoli for 4 years and never visited that temple in Paestum hno:, but the town of Eboli(east of Salerno) was the closest I got to that area.


----------



## mkm5 (Oct 16, 2007)

FLAWDA-FELLA said:


> I lived near Napoli for 4 years and never visited that temple in Paestum hno:, but the town of Eboli(east of Salerno) was the closest I got to that area.


You have to go there anyway, it's a magical place! 
There are 3 temples and much more...
take a look at these links:

http://www.paestumsites.it/
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Paestum

:shocked:


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ I would if I could, except I am back in the U.S. now. However, I did have a chance to visit a few similiar looking temples in Sicily near Siracusa and Taormina(respectively).


----------



## iemanja (Jun 10, 2008)

Gorgeous pictures!!!


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

130. The *Lago Blu* (Blue Lake), near Ayas, Aosta Valley.



---


----------



## Kevlargeist (Jun 11, 2008)

Beautiful pictures. Northern Italy fascinates me the most, I think. Southern Italy, Sicily and Sardinia are of course stunning too and they have their jewels, but generally they ain't so captivating.


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

131. *Lampedusa* (Sicily): Spiaggia dei Conigli (Rabbit Beach)










---


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

132. Lecce is mostly known for its important Baroque monuments erected by local architects using the beautiful and easily worked yellow limestone of the area. This is *Basilica di Santa Croce*, probably the finest and most spectacular church of the city.
See also post #99 (Piazza del Duomo, Lecce)










--


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

133. *Chioggia* is a coastal town and comune of the province of Venice in the Veneto region of northern Italy, located on a small island at the southern entrance to the Lagoon of Venice. It's called the "Little Venice".










---


----------



## Ph.D (Nov 6, 2007)

*Behind/Besides Sheraton Hotel Rome/Roma*

Dear Federicoft and all,

Do anyone here know the name, history and hopefully pictures of a (I believe) a monastery like building just besides Sheraton hotel in Rome?

I chanced upon the back gate of it (situated just beside a busy road) at the back of Sheraton hotel, whilst looking for a restaurant named Monk Restaurant.

Please advise as I had no chance to explore any further due to early departure the next day. Had not been back since.

Thank you

Best regards


----------



## Aliya (Apr 4, 2006)

Italy is beautiful !! I live close but i've never visited


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

Ph.D said:


> Dear Federicoft and all,
> 
> Do anyone here know the name, history and hopefully pictures of a (I believe) a monastery like building just besides Sheraton hotel in Rome?
> 
> ...


Maybe you're referring to Abbazia delle Tre Fontane...?

http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abbazia_delle_Tre_Fontane


----------



## takethemoney&run (Sep 29, 2006)

Federicoft said:


> 22. *Valtournenche*, a small town in Aosta Valley, near the Swiss border. The Matterhorn (it. _Cervino_, 4,478 meters) stands out in the distance.
> 
> 
> 
> ---


Hi Federico, just discovered your awesome 3d! really like it!!!!! :cheers:
just one thing: this is Torgnon, not Valtournenche, which is located closer to Matterhorn and from where you can't see this panorama. Trust me, I got a vacation house there!
Thanks for every pix u upload!


----------



## E -zone ³ (Mar 7, 2005)

gorgeos, i hope to be there next year!!!


----------



## pensieroincerto (Jun 25, 2007)

Ph.D said:


> Dear Federicoft and all,
> 
> Do anyone here know the name, history and hopefully pictures of a (I believe) a monastery like building just besides Sheraton hotel in Rome?
> 
> ...


I think you're talking about "Frati Trappisti" located at "Tre Fontane" (about hundred meters from Hotel Sheraton)
To see where is located click here:

http://www.abbaziatrefontane.com/strade.html

then click "Mezzi Privati", after click "dentro GRA"


----------



## Ph.D (Nov 6, 2007)

pensieroincerto said:


> I think you're talking about "Frati Trappisti" located at "Tre Fontane" (about hundred meters from Hotel Sheraton)
> To see where is located click here:
> 
> http://www.abbaziatrefontane.com/strade.html
> ...


Hi Pincio and pensieroincerto,

Thank you for the assistance, I believe both of you directed me correctly. It looks very different in the day pictures as compared as to when I first noticed the area at night (remembered was a cold windy night when i lost my way in searching for the Monk restaurant...i actually walked past without noticing) .

From what I can estimate, the land area of the monastery (pardon if I got it wrong) seems to be very big and houses a number of building/structures within.

Once again, thank you for the advice 

Best regards


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

134. *Fermo* is a town of the Marche, previously in the province of Ascoli Piceno, and since 2004 in its own province. Fermo is located on a hill with a fine view, on a branch from Porto San Giorgio on the Adriatic coast railway. This is the main square called Piazza del Popolo.










---


----------



## neorion (May 26, 2006)

^^ Lovely. Italy is blessed with may beautiful places.

Keep posting :cheers:


----------



## tony! (Jun 11, 2008)

OMG Italy is such a beautiful country!!!!!!!


----------



## iemanja (Jun 10, 2008)

I think the whole world is crazy about Italy. I am crazy about Italy too. AMAZING pictures!!!! :nocrook:


----------



## Caustic (Jul 8, 2003)

135. The monumental architectural complex of *Sacro Monte di Varese* (Lombardy) with the fascinating medieval village, the Sanctuary of Santa Maria del Monte and the 14 Chapels, dedicated to the mysteries of the Rosary. Pilgrims follow a pathway that is over 2 km long that rises over 400 metres. The chapels are divided into three sections, each separated from the next by arches that represent the three Mysteries of the Rosary. 

The nine Sacri Monti (Sacred Mountains) of northern Italy are groups of chapels and other architectural features created in the late 16th and 17th centuries and dedicated to different aspects of the Christian faith. In addition to their symbolic spiritual meaning, they are of great beauty by virtue of the skill with which they have been integrated into the surrounding natural landscape of hills, forests and lakes. They also house much important artistic material in the form of wall paintings and statuary.









flickr


----------



## Alter-Ego (Jul 27, 2004)

136. *S. Eufemia a Maiella*, Pescara


----------



## Wasca (Jul 20, 2007)

137. The *Cathedral of St. Nicholas the Pilgrim* in Trani, near Bari, built in 1143. It is an example of apulian romanesque.


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

^^
Nice!

Come on, new day, new picture!


----------



## Wasca (Jul 20, 2007)

138. *Polignano a Mare*, near Bari.


----------



## Caustic (Jul 8, 2003)

^^

Drown, you bastards! 

I wish I was anywhere near such a place...


----------



## Wasca (Jul 20, 2007)

Fortunately I live close to these two places...:colgate:


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

139. The skyline of *Rome*, as seen from the French Academy at Villa Medici, just above the Spanish Steps.



---


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

^^

Wow, perfect picture


----------



## Ampsicora (Jan 13, 2005)

...e dopo sta foto direi che tutte le altre città del mondo possono agganciarsi al tram.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

WASCA said:


> 138. *Polignano a Mare*, near Bari


Amazing pic :drool: :cheers: Nice place for holidays... :lol:


----------



## Kevlargeist (Jun 11, 2008)

Federicoft said:


> 139. The skyline of *Rome*, as seen from the French Academy at Villa Medici, just above the Spanish Steps.
> 
> http://img515.imageshack.us/img515/6743/257941503983b2e0df3fbfb0.jpg


The Vittorio Emanuele monument sticks out so clearly amongst all those rooftops.


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Indeed, it deserves to be demolished.


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

140. *Cefalù* (Sicily) is a nice town located on the northern coast of Sicily, famous for its Norman Dome (rich of Byzantine mosaics).










---


----------



## Gao (Jul 17, 2005)

Before looking at those pictures i couldn't ever imagine how beautiful this country is. I think amazing is a small word to describe such an endless beauty.


----------



## Caustic (Jul 8, 2003)

141. *Perugia* is the capital city of the region of Umbria in central Italy, near the Tiber river, and the capital of the province of Perugia. The city symbol is the griffin, which can be seen in the form of plaques and statues on buildings around the city.

Perugia is a notable artistic center of Italy. The famous painter Pietro Vannucci, nicknamed Perugino, was a native of Perugia. He decorated the local Sala del Cambio with a beautiful series of frescoes; eight of his pictures can also be admired in the National Gallery of Umbria. Perugino was the teacher of Raphael, the great Renaissance artist who produced five paintings in Perugia (today no longer in the city) and one fresco. Another famous painter, Pinturicchio, lived in Perugia. Galeazzo Alessi is the most famous architect from Perugia.










--










photo courtesy of panoramio


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Excellent pic. kay:
Perugia is also the seat of the Italian University for Foreigners.


----------



## Caustic (Jul 8, 2003)

I'm glad it has your approval. It is not as easy as it might seem.


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

142. The Tuscan countryside near *Ponte a Rigo*, Province of Siena.



---


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

^^
Val D'Orcia


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Quite right. 
Val di Rigo.


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

143. _Prato della Valle_ and the Basilica of Santa Giustina in *Padua*. Prato della Valle is the largest square in Italy, and one of the largest in Europe.



---


----------



## Apteryx (Apr 3, 2007)

Alwais stunning pictures, bravo! (better bravi!)


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

Nice square


----------



## koolduct (Mar 28, 2006)

This square is really enormous. Makes impression especially when you walk down all those narrow old streets and suddenly find yourself in front of such a place (quite like getting to Piazza di San Marco in Venezia)


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

144. *Castelrotto* (Kastelruth) is a typical little village in South Tyrol (Trentino Alto Adige) surrounded by the Dolomites mountains.










---


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

144. The medieval village of *Glorenza* (Glurns), in South Tyrol (Trentino Alto Adige)










---


----------



## Caustic (Jul 8, 2003)

145. *Pavia*, the ancient Ticinum, is a town and comune of south-western Lombardy, northern Italy, 35 km south of Milan on the lower Ticino river near its confluence with the Po. It has a population of c. 71,000.

Pavia is the capital of a fertile province known for agricultural products including wine, rice, cereals, and dairy products. Some industries located in the suburbs do not disturb the peaceful atmosphere which comes from the preservation of the city's past and the climate of study and meditation associated with its ancient University. It is the see city of the Roman Catholic diocese of Pavia.










Picture taken from Panoramio

--


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

146. *Civita di Bagnoregio *is a town in the Province of Viterbo in Central Italy, about 145 km (90 mi) north of Rome.

It was founded by Etruscans over twenty-five hundred years ago, has seen its population dwindle to just fifteen residents over the course of the 20th century. The town is noted for its striking position atop a plateau of friable volcanic tuff overlooking the Tiber river valley, in constant danger of destruction as its edges fall off, leaving the buildings built on the plateau to crumble. As of 2004, there are plans to reinforce the plateau with steel rods to prevent further geological damage.


*flick*r


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

^^

Wow, nice pictures


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

147. *Noto*, in the province of Siracuse, is the architectural capital of the Baroque cities of the Val di Noto, now UNESCO's world heritage site. The city is mostly famous for its grandiose Sicilian Baroque monuments and particular town planning, but also for its interesting local festivities and fine produce and food. The beautiful natural surroundings, which include both seaside and mountain locations, are another great attraction for visitors of the area.










---


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

148. *Stintino* is a coastal municipality in the Province of Sassari in the Italian region Sardinia. The main turistic attraction is "La Pelosa" beach, located in the Asinara gulf and in front of the Asinara island (formerly a penal colony and only from 1998 nature reserve).


*flickr*


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

meravigliosa italia non ce altro da dire...


----------



## Caustic (Jul 8, 2003)

149. The Lago Nero ("black lake") is a tiny glacial lake embedded between the highest peaks of the Ligurian Appenines (Monte Maggiorasca - 1799 m, Monte Nero - 1754 m), in the province of Piacenza only a few hundred metres away from the bordering provinces of Parma (going east) and Genoa (going south). Great place for "soft" mountaineering. You have my word! kay:










Picture taken from Panoramio 

--


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

150. The *Aeolian Islands*, a volcanic archipelago in the Tyrrhenian Sea north of Sicily: standing on Vulcano, Lipari in the middle, Salina at the left, Panarea at the right.


Picture taken from Flickr.

---


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

CausticWindow, your pic is the no. 14*9*, and Federicoft, your one is the no. 150 kay:


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

Nice pictures ^^


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

151. *Bracciano* is a small town in the Italian region of Lazio, 30 km northwest of Rome. The town is famous for its volcanic lake (Lago di Bracciano or "Sabatino", the eighth largest lake in Italy) and for a particularly well-preserved medieval castle.

The lake is widely used for sailing and is popular with tourists; the castle has hosted a number of events, especially weddings of actors and singers.


*flick*r


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

Shezan said:


> 151. *Bracciano* is a small town in the Italian region of Lazio, 30 km northwest of Rome. The town is famous for its volcanic lake (Lago di Bracciano or "Sabatino", the eighth largest lake in Italy) and for a particularly well-preserved medieval castle.
> 
> The lake is widely used for sailing and is popular with tourists; the castle has hosted a number of events, especially weddings of actors and singers.
> 
> ...


Great picture! :shocked:

ps. 1 photo 1 day


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ I believe the actor Tom Cruise had his wedding at that same castle back in 2006.


----------



## Caustic (Jul 8, 2003)

^^

Correct!

152. *Sorano* is a town and comune in the province of Grosseto, southern Tuscany (Italy).

It as an ancient medieval hill town hanging from a tuff stone over the Lente River.










Picture taken from Flickr

--


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

WoW there is also a pic from my hometown, Pavia!


----------



## Caustic (Jul 8, 2003)

That was my favourite square of your city. I thoroughly enjoyed walking through the Broletto, also!


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

I feel bad thinking about the ridiculous situation of the Duomo. hno:


----------



## Caustic (Jul 8, 2003)

Do you mean what is left of the bell tower? If so, I must agree. hno:


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

Pincio said:


> Great picture! :shocked:
> 
> ps. *1 photo 1 day *


..some days are shorter than many others 

PS thanks kay:


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

153. The *Cattolica di Stilo* is a Byzantine church built in the 9th century, when Calabria was part of the Byzantine Empire.









By *ser_lorenz* (flickr)

---


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

^^

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cattolica_of_Stilo

The Cattolica di Stilo follow a plan with "inscribed cross", typical of the middle Byzantine age. The interior is divided by four columns into five similar spaces. The square central space and the angle ones are covered by domes. The angle ones have with tambours with the same diameter, while the central dome is slightly taller and larger.

The western sides lies on a free rocks, while the southern area, ending with three apses, stands on three stone bases. The construction is in bricks.

The interior was once entirely covered with frescoes. The left apse has a bell built in 1577, when the church was converted to the Latin rite. The interior has also several inscriptions in Arabic, which have led the scholars suspect it could have been also used as a Muslim oratory.


----------



## plottigat (Jan 5, 2007)

WASCA said:


> 138. *Polignano a Mare*, near Bari.


That's the place where I learnt swimming!!!!!


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

^^
Nice place to swim 

I love Apulia.





ps. ma non è un po' troppo profonda l'acqua? Sei affogato?


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

154. The medieval castle of *Favignana* on the top of Santa Caterina Mountain. Favignana is one of the Aegadian Islands situated in the Mediterranean Sea, west of Sicily. The island is famous for its caves of volcanic rock and the ancient fishing technique of tonnara, originally of Arab origin, with the trapping and "mattanza" (massacre) of bluefin tuna. Favignana is one of the few places in Italy where this is still done.










---


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

155. The *"sleeping giant"* is a peninsula of the _Alghero_'s bay, extreme noth-west Sardinia. that rock, in the distance, looks like a lied down human figure and is the most rapresentative point of Caccia cape, around the lovely Sardinia's bay town.


flickr


----------



## patosgbr (May 21, 2008)

Excellent photos.... I love Italy but is so far for muy country...


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice pics guys, but remember just one per day...


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

156. No Tuscany here. The countryside in the Marches, near *Macerata*


Picture taken from Flickr.

---


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

edit


----------



## mkm5 (Oct 16, 2007)

Shezan said:


> 157. *Saint Michael’s Abbey*, in the Piedmont region, is a religious complex situated on the Cozie Alps.
> 
> According to some historians, in Roman times a military stronghold existed on the current location of the abbey, commanding the main road leading to Gaul from Italy. Later, after the fall of the Western Roman Empire, the Lombards built a fortress here against the Frankish invasions.
> Later the abbey developed under the Benedictine rule, with the construction of a separate building with guest-rooms for pilgrims following the popular Via Francigena and of a church-monastery (1015-1035), probably on the remains of the ancient Roman _castrum_.


Ahia, questo è un doppione 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=17492409&postcount=56


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Shezan... it's ONE picture per day.
Would you please respect the rules? kay:


----------



## Caustic (Jul 8, 2003)

Va bene tutto ma questo thread *non deve andare in malora*.


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

OK, I reserve tomorrow's picture for myself.


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

Federicoft said:


> Shezan... it's ONE picture per day.
> Would you please respect the rules? kay:


sorry, didn' t notice the last post time, l edited my pic kay:



Caustic Window said:


> Va bene tutto ma questo thread *non deve andare in malora*.


giusto! ci vogliono immagini all' altezza


----------



## plottigat (Jan 5, 2007)

Pincio said:


> ps. ma non è un po' troppo profonda l'acqua? Sei affogato?


Quasi, da quel giorno ho capito che non ci si può fidare al 100% neanche dei genitori...


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

157. *Montepulciano*, Tuscany




















...if that's more to your liking. :|


----------



## Ampsicora (Jan 13, 2005)

Very funny.


----------



## Thelème (Jul 5, 2004)

ma ke minkia di foto è


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

:dunno:


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Did I upset you in some way?


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

sorry :rofl:


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

edit


----------



## Thelème (Jul 5, 2004)

Bahnsteig4 said:


> Did I upset you in some way?


i dunno... do you think the picture you posted has anything in common with the previous 150 photos?


----------



## Caustic (Jul 8, 2003)

158. *Saluzzo* is a town and former principality in the province of Cuneo, Piedmont region, Italy.
The city of Saluzzo is built on a hill overlooking a vast, well-cultivated plain. Iron, lead, silver, marble, slate etc. are found in the surrounding mountains.
It has a population of approximately 16,000.
Saluzzo was the birthplace of Silvio Pellico, typographer Giambattista Bodoni and Carlo Denina.










Picture taken from Flickr

--


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

Guys, you need to calm down a bit...


----------



## Caustic (Jul 8, 2003)

I thought there was nothing wrong with your pic. Once in a while a little change can be harmless.


----------



## Apteryx (Apr 3, 2007)

^^ Saluzzo is also the birthplace of Giulio Boetto, a well known piedmontese painter.









(la casa del prete - the house of the priest)


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

159. The medieval walls of *Florence*, on San Miniato hill.


Picture taken from Flickr.

---


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

l think CausticWindow' s pics are not rapresenting this 3D standard, IMHO..

:cheers:


----------



## Caustic (Jul 8, 2003)

^^

It is your problem. Not the only one, by the way. 

--


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

Caustic Window said:


> ^^
> 
> It is your problem. Not the only one, by the way.
> 
> --


it' YOUR problem, the smallest one. your ugly pics don' t really rapresents the beauty f this country, try and choose better :wave:


----------



## Ampsicora (Jan 13, 2005)

Please use PM for this.


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

160. The medieval *Castle of Brunico* (Bruneck) was built in 1250 by Bishop Bruno von Kirchberg. It is situated on an easily accessible hill above the town and looks down on all of the houses of the "Old Town" – as though it was still on guard over the lives and security of the townspeople.










---


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

Caustic Window said:


> ^^
> 
> It is your problem. Not the only one, by the way.
> 
> --


:lol:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Federicoft said:


> 156. No Tuscany here. The countryside in the Marches, near *Macerata*
> 
> 
> Picture taken from Flickr.


How do you maintain all that grass? Or is it naturally even?


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Yep, it is all natural. We should thank just our rain for that (Italy is a quite rainy place, although this seems to be one of our country's best kept secrets).


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

160. The *Cathedral of Massa Marittima* (Duomo), entitled to _San Cerbone_ (St. Cerbonius), is one of the most beautiful church in Tuscany.
It was built in the 13th century.









by *g.sighele*

---


----------



## Caustic (Jul 8, 2003)

^^

Cosa sei? Speedy Gonzales? 

If I may, I reserve a space for tomorrow. I have another awful picture to publish.


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

> Massa Marittima


One of my favorite places in Tuscany. :applause:


----------



## Wasca (Jul 20, 2007)

I didn't know this church. Really wonderful, Tuscany is unic!


----------



## Avientu (Jul 12, 2007)

Awesome :drool:


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

Caustic Window said:


> ^^
> 
> Cosa sei? Speedy Gonzales?
> 
> If I may, I reserve a space for tomorrow. *I have another awful picture *to publish.


oh Gosh!


----------



## Caustic (Jul 8, 2003)

161. Located in the province of Naples in the region of Campania, the city of *Pozzuoli* was founded by Greek settlers in 529 B.C. Although its original name, Dicearchia or _‘fair government’_, is known, scant information survives regarding this particular period of its history. In 194 B.C. the Romans colonized the city and renamed it Puteoli, or _‘small wells’_, after the many thermal springs which dot the surrounding territory. 

The city’s acropolis, which presently is occupied by a district known as *Rione Terra*, stood on a massive tufa block, which rises sharply out of the sea. The district was abandoned by the population during the late 70's, following intense bradyseismic activity, but is now under complete renovation both at street level and benath, where ruins of the Roman city are still extensively present and visitable. 










Entrance to the "Rione Terra" district in Pozzuoli. Picture taken from Flickr.

--


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

Magari non fermiamoci alla prima foto che troviamo.
Del Rione Terra ce ne sono di migliori IMHO.


----------



## Caustic (Jul 8, 2003)

^^

Quelle di Flickr le ho fatte passare tutte e questa mi sembrava la più appropriata . E' l'ingresso del rione, l'unica zona di superficie recuperata del tutto e quella che più mi ispirava come primo impatto. Avrei optato per una foto del borgo antico preso dal mare, se non fosse stato per la sovrabbondanza di ruderi e gru che ancora ne caratterizzano il profilo architettonico. 
Per chi fosse interessato ad approfondire la conoscenza del luogo per via fotografica, ho pensato di inserire anche un link.


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

You're all a little vain, aren't you? Even average pictures of countless places in IT will be gorgeous enough to appeal to the masses.


----------



## mkm5 (Oct 16, 2007)

...edit...


----------



## Caustic (Jul 8, 2003)

Forza Panino!


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

Come on, today is a new day


----------



## Ampsicora (Jan 13, 2005)

What about a summer pic?


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

Ampsicora said:


> What about a summer pic?


:cheers:


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

164. Don't forget Basilicata! This is a little sanctuary near *Trecchina* (a town of about 2.400 inhabitants).










---


----------



## Caustic (Jul 8, 2003)

--











Paura, eh?

:horse:


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

​


----------



## jayOOfoshO (May 28, 2007)

I think this thread used to be a lot better when Federicoft was the only one to post pictures, no Italian was spoken, and no one was fighting about who's going to post the next picture.

If you guys take a look at the first pages, you'll see this thread was a lot more peaceful and enjoyable


----------



## Caustic (Jul 8, 2003)

Amazingly enough, the first period of self-management worked really well. It shouldn't be too hard to restablish some sort of order. As long as everyone follows the rules! 

Having said so, the thread is still under Federicoft's control. Probably he should intervene more often to hold at bay any possible troublemakers.


----------



## Ampsicora (Jan 13, 2005)

mkm5 said:


> I think you've confused Piscinas with Porto Pino.
> The photo you've uploaded is right, this is Piscinas, but the high white sand dunes located 40km south-west of Cagliari are the dunes of Porto Pino. The dunes of Piscinas (the biggest desert in Europe) are located 70km north-west of Cagliari.
> 
> Dune di Porto Pino
> ...


You're right,I directly copy it from wiki


----------



## plottigat (Jan 5, 2007)

Federicoft said:


> Italians are anarchists.


True, but women love it   



Odisseo said:


> no Italian was spoken


You didn't miss anything...


----------



## Caustic (Jul 8, 2003)

Odisseo writes regularly on the Italian forum. 

You needn't worry. This thread is still widely appreciated among non-Italians. As usual, we are too hard on ourselves. hno:


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

Oh God, Piscina is awesome. 

Never heard anything about that place. 

^^
I guess, I should visit Cagliari.


----------



## jayOOfoshO (May 28, 2007)

what's today's pic??


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

Caustic wants to keep us in suspense!


----------



## Energy2003 (Jun 13, 2007)

*Lago di Lugano*

edit


----------



## Thelème (Jul 5, 2004)

^^ ahaha poor caustic


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

Oh God, that's the end. The Chaos Theory is running... :shifty: :runaway:


----------



## Caustic (Jul 8, 2003)

Actually, today's picture had already been posted.

Twice now.


----------



## jayOOfoshO (May 28, 2007)

Caustic Window said:


> Actually, today's picture had already been posted.
> 
> Twice now.


:gaah: what have you done! You've ruined this thread! Shame on you!!!



:lol:


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Caustic Window said:


> Having said so, the thread is still under Federicoft's control. Probably he should intervene more often to hold at bay any possible troublemakers.


I can't tell people what to do, I'm not a mod. :|

Either people learn to self-manage this thread or one put pics and others watch, as it was before.
Whatever...


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

edit (double pic)


----------



## Caustic (Jul 8, 2003)

It's past midnight: A new picture for a new day. It's time to go back to Molise, Italy's least known region.

--

165. The landscape around *Rocchetta al Volturno* (Molise region, province of Isernia) from the Meta to the Mainarde mountains to the springs of the Volturno river, is a natural scenery of astonishing beauty, partly reminiscent of the valleys of Switzerland, though adding to the natural beauty a rich, important past. 
The old borough of Rocchetta Alta was almost completely abandoned after WW2. In more recent years a landslide furtherly endangered the structural stability of the old buildings, so most of the population now lives in Rocchetta Nuova, down in the plain. 
Tourists come in great numbers to walk the alleys of this 20th century Pompei, a ghost town speaking silently of a not too distant past.










Picture taken from Flickr

--


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

:rofl:


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

Finally a pics from Molise


----------



## Caustic (Jul 8, 2003)

Molise will rock your socks off!


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

edit


----------



## Black_Jack (Jan 12, 2008)

*Riposto*(Catania) *Sicily*


----------



## Caustic (Jul 8, 2003)

:lol:

Good stuff Black Jack!


----------



## Caustic (Jul 8, 2003)

edit


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

:deadthrea


----------



## Black_Jack (Jan 12, 2008)

Caustic Window said:


> :lol:
> 
> Good stuff Black Jack!


Do you belive me when i say that in this moment i can see the flow from my hotel window...?!?! 

...and it's amazing!


----------



## Caustic (Jul 8, 2003)

I envy you, honestly! All I can see from my bedroom window is a dead little town sleeping away...


----------



## Caustic (Jul 8, 2003)

Federicoft said:


> :deadthrea


(mi sembrava strano che l'unica cosa a funzionare bene in Italia fosse questo thread! Si vede che era destino!)


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

awesome place, BlackJack..but it is better you edit the pics, please, because CW already posted stuff for today 

thanks kay:


----------



## Ampsicora (Jan 13, 2005)

Black_Jack said:


> *Turist-harbour* of *Riposto*(Catania)



Very nice!
BTW,this thread's title is "*ONE PICTURE* every day".


----------



## XIX (Nov 1, 2006)

View from _Mercogliano-Montevergine Funicular_, Avellino, Campania Region


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Italy - *One* picture *every day*

not

Italy - Post your *random* pics *when you feel like it*.


What's the least clear part of the title, and how could I improve it?


----------



## Apteryx (Apr 3, 2007)

there's a format, you can see it, use it.
less anarchy for this wonderful thread please. :bash:


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

Cazzo gente, non è difficile capire le regole di questo 3d.


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

:lol: @ this thread

Pity, though. Some amazing pics so far.


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

Bahnsteig4 said:


> :lol: @ this thread


Double lol.


----------



## Caustic (Jul 8, 2003)




----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Now stop chatting please.
Stop speaking Italian.
One, I mean ONE pic per day. First come, first served.
1024x(whatever) format.
Put a map.
Try to represent the geographical and cultural diversity of this country rather than posting pics from your hometown.

If someone doesn't comply with these rules, please contact one of the mods of the section.

Let's bring this thread back to its glory.


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

207.*Vigevano (Lombardy)* Piazza Ducale.














Picture taken from Source

--


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

:tongue4:


----------



## Avientu (Jul 12, 2007)

^^ wow, really nice architecture!


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

208. *Serio Waterfall (Lombardy)*, at 315 metres, the tallest waterfall in Italy, in three main drops (166, 74 and 75 metres tall). 
The Serio River above is dammed for hydroelectric power generation and water is only released five days out of the year. 



cascate del serio di lucalux63, su Flickr

--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

209. *Rome (Latium)*, Vittorio Emanuele II Bridge. The dome of St. Peter's Basilica can be seen in the background.











Picture taken from Source

--


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

St.Peter is not Cathedral.


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

^^ sorry, thanks, copy and paste mistake


----------



## Wasca (Jul 20, 2007)

210. *Naples*, Centro Direzionale di Napoli

Italy is also this...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful Naples ^^


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ That is a nice shot indeed, but it doesn't reveal all the heaps of trash that may lie behind those towers. :lol:


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

211. An ancient farm along the street that takes to *Frontone* (on the top of the hill).










---


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

212. *San Baltolu di Luras (Sardinia)*, S'ouzzastru, the _Olivastro_ , named national monument, is a 3000 years old olive tree.














Picture taken from Flickr.com

--










some photo links:

 a closer view


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

mi3max said:


> 212. *San Baltolu di Luras (Sardinia)*, S'ouzzastru, the _Olivastro_ , named national monument, is a 3000 years old olive tree.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Huge tree


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)




----------



## Apteryx (Apr 3, 2007)

^^ hno:


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

kay:


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

213. The *Ferrara Cathedral*, dedicated to the patron saints of the city, George and Maurelius, is a harmonic unity of Romanesque solidity and exquisite Gothic elegance. The main facade is one of the main attractions of the city.










---


----------



## harns (Nov 10, 2007)

Bella Roma!!, e ritornado de la citat a vacacione, a etado molta calda me no importa .la gente fantastica!!


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

214. *Fossanova Abbey* is a Cistercian monastery in Italy, in the province of Rome, near the railway-station of Priverno, c. 100 kilometers south-east of Rome. It is one of the finest example of a Cistercian abbey, and of the Burgundian Early Gothic style, in Italy, and dates from the end of the 12th to the end of the 13th century.










---


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

214. The wonderful *Tagliamento Valley*, Friuli-Venezia Giulia

Reminds me of New Zealand. 



















Also known as "King of the Alps".


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

221. *Scarpia, Otro valley, Alagna Valsesia (Piedmont)*, a Walser village, the Walser are German-speaking people (more specifically, they speak Walser German dialects) 
who live in the Alps of Switzerland, Italy, Liechtenstein and Austria.














Picture taken from Flickr







---










some photo links:
Dorf, Otro valley, in summer


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

soft picture...so cute!


----------



## Wasca (Jul 20, 2007)

Those houses seems like are flying over the clouds.:shocked:


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

222. Picture no. 7 of this Thread showed the old part of *Genoa* in whole its splendour, 
this is the modern area of this beautiful city: 
the harbour, the "_Lanterna_" (Lighthouse, symbol of Genoa) 
and part of the CBD with some highrises


*flickr*


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

223. *Molfetta (Apulia)*.










picture taken from Flickr

--


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

^^
wow


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

The pic of Genoa is really cool!


----------



## Wasca (Jul 20, 2007)

224. *San Sabino Cathedral, Bari*

It is an important example of Apulian Romanesque architecture


----------



## MonsieurAquilone (May 12, 2007)

Bella foto. Wonderful contributions you guys!


----------



## paolo60 (Nov 13, 2007)

winter's day near Milan 




























pictures taken from myself


----------



## paolo60 (Nov 13, 2007)

vt


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

225. *Ravello* was an important town of the Maritime Republic of Amalfi, 
between 839 and around 1200. The town has served historically as a 
destination for artists, musicians, and writers, including 
Richard Wagner, M. C. Escher, Giovanni Boccaccio, 
Virginia Woolf, Gore Vidal, and Sara Teasdale.
Every year in the summer months, the "Ravello Festival" takes place. 
It began in 1953 in honour of Richard Wagner.


*flickr*


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

@paolo60, this is not a 'post your random pics when you feel like' thread. Please respect the rules and resolution. Thanks.


----------



## MonsieurAquilone (May 12, 2007)

That Ravello photo is stunning. :drool: So beautiful.


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

226. *Cremona (Lombardy)*, the Cathedral of Cremona and the annexed Baptistery constitutes one of the most notable sites for Romanesque-Gothic art in northern Italy. Cremona is also famous for its world class lutherie.










Picture taken from Flickr

--


----------



## Wasca (Jul 20, 2007)

Ci vorrebbe un post riassuntivo con le foto raggruppate per ciascuna regione.


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

Il buon Federico lo faceva...ma ora è desaparecido...:shifty:

BTW, AMAZING SHOT of CREMONA! :master: :happy:


----------



## Caustic (Jul 8, 2003)

After Cremona it has to be Piacenza (in Emilia Romagna, founded by the Romans the same year as Cremona, 30 km afar). 

227. *Piacenza*'s first settlers hardly left a trace; later Etruscans left behind a vital organ. The Fegato Etrusco - a sheep's liver in bronze - just about sums up what's known about early life in Piacenza. Discovered near the city in 1877, the sculpture is carved up into bits belonging to various gods. As entrails go, the livers of sacrificed sheep were the top choice of future-seekers - this bronze one may have helped inexperienced diviners.

In 218 BC Romans laid the city grid when they founded Placentia, a military colony. Established during Hannibal's daring campaign into Italy - giving rise to local legend that peasants adopted a wounded elephant - the colony resisted invasion and flourished as a commercial port on Italy's longest river, the Po. Also on the arterial Via Aemilia, Placentia was able to make the most of trade in its ample produce - grain and wool.

Location helped the city grow fat and happy in peacetime; on the other hand, Piacenza's assets made it a plump target for invasion. After the fall of Rome, the city was conquered by Goths, Byzantines and Lombards.

[...]









taken from Flickr

--


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2008)

mi3max said:


> 226. *Cremona (Lombardy)*, the Cathedral of Cremona and the annexed Baptistery constitutes one of the most notable sites for Romanesque-Gothic art in northern Italy. Cremona is also famous for its world class lutherie.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know Cremona because it is Mina's birthplace, one of the best singers in the world (60-70'). Fantastic pics!


----------



## whitechoco (Apr 3, 2006)

Congrats to all of you guys, with special mentions for Federicoft and Pincio. This thread is really fuoriclasse!!  
I save almost all the pics on my computer, got a pretty big file now! My grand parents were italian, and this thread makes me really proud of my origins.
If you're curious you can check the France - One picture a day thread, we're a few people who are posting pics here. Maybe someday I will try to post a pic about Italy.


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

228. *Porto Giunco* and the "beach of two seas", south Sardinia island


*flickr*


----------



## MonsieurAquilone (May 12, 2007)

Now that is impressive. Sardegna has some of the world's nicest beaches. Incomparable beauty.


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

229. *Lake Misurina (Veneto)*, at 1754 mt. above sea level it is the greater natural lake in Cadore area.










picture taken from  Flickr

--











some photo links:
in winter


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

230. *Cannero Castles*, in Piedmont region, are three rocky islets 
of Lake Maggiore in northern Italy. They are located off the shoreline 
of Cannero Riviera. They are known as "castles", in recognition 
of the ruined ancient fortifications which are found on two of them.


*Flickr*


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

231. *Santa Margherita Ligure (Liguria)*, bye bye summer.










Flickr

--


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

^^
I was there 2 years ago


----------



## Caustic (Jul 8, 2003)

232. Castle of *Torrechiara (Province of Parma, Emilia Romagna)*, hello autumn!









picture taken from Flickr

--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

^^ WOW


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

233. *Venezia (Veneto)*, the fourth bridge over the Grand Canal, has been designed by Santiago Calatrava.










picture taken from: Flickr

--


----------



## oduguy1999 (Jul 27, 2004)

such a beautiful country wish i travelled further out than just Rome and Venice


----------



## Wasca (Jul 20, 2007)

Quando è stato inaugurato il ponte?


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

If nothing goes wrong, the first week of october I'll see the Calatrava's bridge! :banana:


----------



## Bahnsteig4 (Sep 9, 2005)

I hope to return to Venice this fall, too. The brigde looks great. (Even though it doesn't make much sense, location-wise, with the station bridge so close. There's a much bigger gap between Accademia and Rialto.)



> Quando è stato inaugurato il ponte?


12 Sett.


----------



## Caustic (Jul 8, 2003)

TohrAlkimista said:


> If nothing goes wrong, the first week of october I'll see the Calatrava's bridge! :banana:


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

234. * Bologna (Emilia-Romagna)*, looking down from _degli Asinelli_ tower, one out of twenty can still be seen today (80/100 in Middle Ages).










picture taken from  Flickr

--


----------



## whitechoco (Apr 3, 2006)

Great angle for an original pic!!
I assume you posted it to make a parallel with today's banner.


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

Great shot indeed. :eek2:


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

whitechoco said:


> Great angle for an original pic!!
> I assume you posted it to make a parallel with today's banner.


:yes:


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

235. *Valeggio sul Mincio *is a municipality in the Province of Verona 
(region Veneto). The "Borghetto" (_pic below_) is a a picturesque village 
with the Visconti Bridge as a main sight: a fortified dam built in 1393 
by Gian Galeazzo Visconti, Duke of Milan.


*Flickr*


----------



## Ampsicora (Jan 13, 2005)

Valeggio sul Mincio è già stato pubblicato.


----------



## moi_inz (Oct 2, 2008)

Super Amazing! The place I wanna visit is Italy. I hope early next year, I'll see those images in person!:banana:


----------



## Barcelona60 (Dec 21, 2007)

*Squisito!*



moi_inz said:


> Super Amazing! The place I wanna visit is Italy. I hope early next year, I'll see those images in person!:banana:


So do I! The last one is so heavenly. These fotos sure "spark interest" for those like us here in the US that prefer to visit and discover the _off the beaten path_ places or rather the ones we seldom hear about. Now to do a Google to see what these little places are all about.

Assoluto paradiso!^^

Piu fotos per favore!


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

Barcelona60 said:


> So do I! The last one is so heavenly. These fotos sure "spark interest" for those like us here in the US that prefer to visit and discover the _off the beaten path_ places or rather the ones we seldom hear about. Now to do a Google to see what these little places are all about.
> 
> Assoluto paradiso!^^
> 
> *Piu fotos per favore*!


don' t worry, more surprises are coming up


----------



## Caustic (Jul 8, 2003)

Shezan said:


> nein. intendevo che Castelluccio di Norcia non è stato propriamente postato, e che cioè il centro abitato in questione non compare: ho controllato tutti i posts dell' Umbria e c' è solo il Pian Grande, che di fatto si trova _vicino_ alla città di Castelluccio





Shezan said:


> 241. The village of *Castelluccio di Norcia*, in the Pian Grande
> (_Great Plain_) natural area close to Perugia. Umbria region.


Nein. Propriamente parlando Castelluccio non é nel Pian Grande visto che il centro abitato in questione é sopraelevato rispetto al resto della piana. Ho controllato da vicino la tua ultima foto e sembra proprio che il Pian Grande compaia in primo piano rispetto al centro abitato in questione. Di fatto, ora abbiamo una terza foto del Pian Grande, cioé come propriamente postato, "nei pressi di", insomma, di fatto! 

Nein? 

 :nuts:  :jk:

Great shot, nevertheless!


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

242. *Tocco Caudio*, where many houses and shops are now vacant 
due an earthquake that damaged much of the old center of the town.
Rather than rebuild the historic town, the citizens decided to completely abandon it, 
and resettle around the ridge. Today there are essentially two Tocco Caudios: 
an abandoned old town, and a new town below it.
Today it is a ghost town.


*flickr*


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

who' s posting next?


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

edit


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

243. *Pienza*, the so-called "touchstone of Renaissance urbanism", a town and commune in the province of Siena (Tuscany). Pic #208 show Pienza's main square.



---


----------



## Caustic (Jul 8, 2003)

Fede, un suggerimento: Per ché non incolli il riepilogo nel tuo primo post?


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Done.
Thanks to mi3max BTW.


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

244. The ruins of the *Claudian Aqueduct* in the Roman _campagna_, in the immediate outskirts of the city. It was built between 38 and 52 AD along the sides of the Appian Way.



---


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

245. *Vernazza* is the fourth town heading north into the Cinque Terre 
located in the province of La Spezia, Liguria. 
It has no car traffic (a road leads into a parking lot on the edge of the town) 
and remains one of the truest "fishing villages" on the Italian Riviera.


*flickr*


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

246. The small town of Rocca di Papa in winter. It is one of the Castelli Romani about 25 km south east of Rome on the Alban Hills.









(wikipedia)


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

Wow, you beat me to it, Shezan. :eek2: I was waiting...


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Two are better than one. 
No pics for tomorrow then...


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

SaiGoNeseKiD said:


> Wow, you beat me to it, Shezan. :eek2: I was waiting...


did' nt you notice my pic...for 38 mins?

ok ok..

BTW resolution allowed is 1024Xwhatever 

:cheers1:


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

Yes i was looking for sources i just let the page stood still. my fault actually


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

edit


----------



## Barcelona60 (Dec 21, 2007)

All of you deserve awards in fotographia!:applause:

Stand up and take a bow!

Barc60


----------



## ALKUN (Dec 16, 2006)

Incredible Thread, love the pictures , brings me back a lot of memories of my country.
Thank you for the beautiful thread.
keep it up !!!


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

247. *Reggio Emilia*: one of three Bridges on the A1 Motorway 
and TAV Railway (_italian High Speed Train_) built in 2007 and
projected by Santiago Calatrava.


*flickr*


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

248. *Milan*, the monumental cemetery.
(_other Milan pics are no. 10bis, 39, 46, 177_)


*flickr*


----------



## ohioaninsc (Sep 11, 2008)

I'm so glad that next summer (barring anything majorly bad that happens), I finally get to go to Italy for 3 weeks. The pictures in this thread have been awesome. Thank you so much for giving us a great view of your beautiful country.:cheers:


----------



## Barcelona60 (Dec 21, 2007)

*Foglia cadentes*

Beautiful falling leaves foto.

Bella foglia cadentes


----------



## ALKUN (Dec 16, 2006)

that's really a nice photo.
Thanks.


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

249.*Ascoli Piceno - the Marche*, Piazza del Popolo.










Source







--


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

250. Autumnal view over the *Monviso* from Val Lemina. The Monviso (3,841m) is the highest peak in the Cottian Alps and the location of the headwaters of Po River, the longest in Italy. 



---


----------



## whitechoco (Apr 3, 2006)

^^ Beautiful contrast between white mountains and this amber forest.
A canadian flavor without caribous!


----------



## Turko (Feb 20, 2005)

Val Lenina picture is absolutely beautiful


----------



## Caustic (Jul 8, 2003)

251. *Fabriano* is a town and comune of Ancona province in the Italian region of the Marche. Fabriano was one of the earliest places in Europe to make high-quality paper on an industrial scale, starting in the 13th century, and to this day the town still has a reputation for fine watermarked paper. 









taken from Flickr

--


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

that's^^a nice gloomy shot, Caustico kay:


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

edit


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

truly nice


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

252. *Palascia* and the lighthouse at one of the 
southern Italy's edges: Apulia


*Flickr*


----------



## riasbaixas (Jul 13, 2007)

This thread is fantastic!!!


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

253. *Florence* under deep snow.


Pic taken from here

---


----------



## lucabgo (Jan 4, 2005)

all the pictures are beautiful..
Italy is Fantastic


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

Me cojoni Florence...


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

edit


----------



## Alter-Ego (Jul 27, 2004)

^^già postata... n° 100 

sostituisco con


254. *Piave River*, Belluno


----------



## Avientu (Jul 12, 2007)

Bella la chiesa e il lungofiumo


----------



## Caustic (Jul 8, 2003)

That's one hell of a picture mi3max!


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

264. *Madonna della Corona of Spiazzi* is perched like an eagle's nest 
at a height of about 800 m overlooking the Adige Valley 
and 400 meters above the river. According to tradition, an image of 
the Virgin Mary appeared among these mountains in 1522. 
Nowadays the Sanctuary is one of the most widely visited 
religious destinations in the entire Verona area. 


*Flickr*


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

edit


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

^^ mg: wow! santa madonna!!! jejeje


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

265. Frá Gerardo Sasso street, *Amalfi (Campania)*








Picture taken from:Flickr

--


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

266. *San Giulio Island* (_Isola di San Giulio_) is an island 
within Lake Orta in Piedmont, northwestern Italy. 
The island is 275 meters long (north/south), and is 140 meters wide (east/west). 
The largest structure on the island is the Basilica of Saint Giulio. 
The large island, just west of the lakeshore village of Orta San Giulio, 
has some very picturesque buildings, and takes its name 
from a local saint (Julius of Novara), who lived in the fourth century.

(other S. Giulio Island Pic: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=17988007&postcount=174)


*Flickr*


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Nice photo, although it would be better to avoid places that have already been shown.


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

many places are double-posted in this thread. some of them deserve one more pic


----------



## Caustic (Jul 8, 2003)

^^

Actually only three of them, two of which have been posted by you.  Nice shot anyway.

I agree with Federico although I would make an exception for city pictures. I think one pic is not enough to describe most of Italian cities.


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

both of you, guys^^: there are so many places posted more then one shot:

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=18241281&postcount=224

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=25978198&postcount=948

so, stop talking about Nothing and enjoy our country


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Hello?! Those are city shots, which show _different_ landmarks or cityscapes of the same city. Can you tell the difference?

Please avoid posting pics of the same landmark, what's more from the same angle.


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

267. *Gravedona* is a municipality in the Province of Como in the 
Italian region Lombardy, located about 80 kilometres north of Milan 
and about 40 kilometres (25 mi) northeast of Como. 


*Flickr*


----------



## Caustic (Jul 8, 2003)

267. San Francesco Church (XVII century) in *Matera*, Basilicata. Another picture of the city, previously published in this thread, can be found here.









taken from Flickr

--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

268. Earth Pyramids _(Piramidi di terra)_, * Renon (Trentino-South Tyrol)*.










picture taken from  Flickr


--


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

mmm...lovely place to be lone for a while..


----------



## Alter-Ego (Jul 27, 2004)

269. *Sappada* - Belluno (Eastern Dolomites)


----------



## TheBaseTower (May 22, 2003)

Shezan said:


> 267. *Gravedona* is a municipality in the Province of Como in the
> Italian region Lombardy, located about 80 kilometres north of Milan
> and about 40 kilometres (25 mi) northeast of Como.
> 
> ...


omg i'd give anything to live here... amazing country you have!


----------



## Barcelona60 (Dec 21, 2007)

Me too!

I am ready to start packing my bags.

Viva Italia!


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

270. *Brindisi* is an ancient city of 90.000 in the Italian region of Apulia. 
It was founded by the legendary hero Diomedes.
Brindisi was probably an Illyrian settlement predating the Roman expansion. 
The Latin name Brundisium, through the Greek Brentesion, 
is a corruption of the Messapian Brention meaning "deer's head" and probably 
refers to the shape of the natural harbor.

_in the picture below: the Aragonese Castle, best known as Sea Fort._


*Flickr*


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

271. Ancient ruins of Pompeii. Roman city near modern day Napoli in the Campania Region that was buried in 79 AD after the eruption of Mt. Vesuvius.











Image taken by me. This is also my first image posting on here, so I'm not sure how well it will turn out.


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

^^
no picture
271.*Vieste, Apulia*













picture taken from Flickr


--










some photo links:
the beach


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

272. *Canevino, Oltrepò Pavese hills (Lombardy)*, typical autumn landscape.










picture taken from:  Flickr

--


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

​


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

edit


----------



## sergioib (Mar 5, 2005)

Italy is beautiful!


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

273. This is a different angle of the previous image 271 from Pompeii with Mt. Vesuvius in the background.


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

FLAWDA-FELLA, the main 3D rule is: ONE picture a day 

thanks for your cooperation


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

274. *Vajolet Towers* (2.790m) in the Catinaccio mountain group,
Bolzano Province:


*Flickr*


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

*North*
Aosta Valley: 22 | 60 | 119 | 130 |
Piedmont: 8 | 27* | 36 | 55 | 69 | 83 | 92 | 158 | 184 | 204 | 221 | 230 | 239 | 250 | 266* |
Lombardy: 10_bis_ | 18 | 32 | 39 | 46 | 56 | 75 | 86 | 89 | 97 | 123 | 135 | 145 | 177 | 188 | 196 | 207 | 208 | 226 | 248 | 267 | 272 |
Trentino-South Tyrol: 2 | 14 | 16 | 30 | 47 | 144 | 160 | 178 | 195 | 219 | 220 | 268 | 274 |
Veneto: 10 | 35 | 50 | 70* | 72 | 78 | 93 | 100 | 105 | 108 | 111 | 128 | 133 | 143 | 179 | 190 | 194 | 198 | 216 | 229 | 233 | 235* | 254 | 259 | 264 | 269 |
Friuli-Venezia Giulia: 3 | 43 | 66 | 113 | 124 | 261 |
Liguria: 7 | 12 | 48 | 104 | 115 | 126 | 175 | 181 | 222 | 231 | 238 | 245 |
Emilia-Romagna: 11 | 37 | 67 | 91 | 95 | 101 | 110 | 117 | 149 | 213 | 227 | 232 | 234 | 247 |



*Centre*
Tuscany: 9 | 9_bis_ | 15 | 24 | 28 | 61 | 63 | 64 | 65 | 77 | 79 | 118 | 125 | 142 | 152 | 157 | 159 | 160_bis_ | 169 | 186 | 189 | 206 | 217 | 243 | 253 | 257 | 263 |
the Marche: 6 | 33 | 73 | 81 | 109 | 134 | 156 | 201 | 211 | 249 | 251 |
Umbria: 23* | 44 | 85 | 90 | 106 | 112 | 141 | 172 | 192 | 202 | 237* | 241
Latium: 26 | 34 | 51 | 52 | 53 | 68 | 88 | 139 | 146 | 151 | 166* | 174 | 191* | 205 | 209 | 214 | 215 | 244 | 246 | 255 | 258 |
Abruzzo: 25 | 40 | 49 | 96 | 102 | 127 | 136 | 170 | 173 | 183 | 185 | 



*South*
Molise: 29 | 87 | 165 |
Campania: 19 | 38 | 58 | 76 | 120 | 129 | 161 | 210 | 225 | 240 | 242 | 265 | 273 |
Apulia: 4 | 31 | 54 | 80 | 84 | 99 | 114 | 122 | 132 | 137 | 138 | 162 | 168 | 171 | 199 | 203 | 223 | 224 | 236 | 252 | 256 | 270 | 271 |
Basilicata: 17 | 59 | 121 | 164 | 187 | 260 | 267bis |
Calabria: 21 | 62 | 82 | 98 | 103 | 153 | 180 | 182 | 193 | 200 |
Sardinia: 20 | 41 | 57 | 107 | 148 | 155 | 163 | 176 | 197 | 212 | 218 | 228 | 
Sicily: 1 | 5 | 13 | 42 | 45 | 71 | 74 | 94 | 116 | 131 | 140 | 147 | 150 | 154 | 167 | 262 |

*LEGENDA: *double pic for same subject.*

*POSTATE:* 
NORD - _Valtournenche, Gressoney-Saint-Jean, Lago d'Arpy, Lago Blu-Ayas // Sacra di San Michele, Isola di San Giulio, Castello del Valentino, Langhe, Lago Maggiore e isole Borromee, Alpi da Mondovì, Castello di Grinzane Cavour, Saluzzo, Castello di Serralunga d'Alba, Monte Viso & Po, Scarpia - Alagna Valsesia, castello di Cannero, Reggia di Venaria reale - Torino, Monviso dalla val Lemina // Milano - galleria Vittorio Emanuele II, Villa Arconati - Castellazzo di Bollate, Brescia, Piazza Duomo Milano, Bicocca - Milano, Città alta di Bergamo, Lago d'Iseo, Bormio, fiume Adda, isola Garda, Mantova, Sacro Monte di Varese, Pavia, Milano - Mondadori HQ, lago di Como, Villa Borromeo Visconti Litta - Lainate, Vigevano, cascate del Serio, Cremona, Cimitero Monumentale - Milano, Gravedona, Canevino - Oltrepò Pavese // Sassolungo, Trento, Geislerspitze - val Funes, castello di Tures, Castelrotto | Kastelruth, castello di Brunico, castello di Toblino, Lago di Tenno, eremitaggio di San Colombano, Cattedrale di San Vigilio - Trento, Piramidi di terra - Renon, Torri del Vajolet // Bassano del Grappa, Burano, Villa Pisani - Stra, Borghetto - Valeggio sul Mincio, Malcesine, Verona, Jesolo, Molinetto della Croda - Refrontolo, Canal Grande - Venezia, Valpolicella, Padova NET Tower, Porto Marghera, Chioggia, Prato della Valle - Padova, San Giorgio Maggiore - Venezia, Santa Maria e San Donato - Murano, Cason Zappa - laguna di Venezia, ghiacciaio della Marmolada, Marostica, Lago Misurina, quarto ponte - Calatrava - Venezia, Fiume Piave - Belluno, Murano, Santuario Madonna della Corona a Spiazzi (Caprino Veronese), Sappada // Trieste, Udine, Palmanova, Chiusaforte, Piazza Unità d'Italia, Trieste, Venzone//Piazza De Ferrari - Genova, Paraggi, Camogli, Castello della Pietra - Vobbia, Cervo, Corniglia, Portovenere, Colletta di Castelbianco, Genova, Santa Margherita Ligure, Tellaro, Vernazza // Rocca di Bismantova, Vigoleno, Compiano, Bologna, Valli di Comacchio, San Cataldo in Modena, Fontanellato, Castrocaro Terme, Lago Nero, cattedrale di Ferrara, Piacenza, castello di Torrechiara, Bologna, Ponti di Calatrava - Reggio Emilia_


CENTRO -_Abbazia di San Galgano, Siena, Montepulciano, Santa Maria Forisportam - Lucca, Ponteginori, Monticchiello, Firenze, Piazza della Santissima Annunziata - Firenze, cimitero Falciani - Firenze, Pitigliano, Bagno Vignoni, Basilica di Santa Croce - Firenze, fiume Arno - Firenze, Ponte a Rigo, Sorano, Montepulciano, San Miniato, San Cerbone - Massa Marittima, Piazza Anfiteatro - Lucca, Isola d'Elba, Villa Torrigiani - Camigliano, Piazza Pio II - Pienza, Volterra, Pienza, Firenze, Isola Santa, Santa Maria della Spina - Pisa // Loreto, Ripatransone, Monti Sibillini, Torre di Palme, Fortezza di San Leo, Fermo, colline di Macerata, Grotte di Frasassi , Frontone // Pian Grande - Castelluccio di Norcia, Val di Chiascio, Assisi, Cascata delle Marmore, Spoleto, Basilica di San Francesco d'Assisi, Perugia, Arrone, Foligno, Orvieto, Castelluccio di Norcia, Ascoli Piceno, Fabriano // Basilica di San Marco Evangelista al Campidoglio - Roma, Arpino, Via Appia - Roma, Piazza Navona - Roma, San Luigi dei Francesi - Roma, Eur - Roma, Santa Maria Maddalena - Roma, Roma - panorama, Civita di Bagnoregio, Bracciano, Bomarzo, Tuscania, Piazza del Popolo - Roma, Ponte Vittorio Emanuele II - Roma, Abbazia di Fossanova, Via Condotti - Roma, Acquedotto di Claudio - Roma, Rocca di Papa, Monticchio, Ara Pacis - Roma // Rocca Calascio, Monte Corvo e lago Campotosto, Vasto, Castello di Celano, Maiella, Gran Sasso, S. Eufemia a Maiella, Colonnella, Abruzzo - altopiano, Cocullo, Goriano Sicoli_


SUD -_Termoli, Altilia, Rocchetta al Volturno // Castello del Matese, Golfo di Napoli, Positano, Isola di Procida, Faraglioni di Capri, Tempio di Cerere - Paestum, Rione Terra - Pozzuoli, Centro Direzionale - Napoli, Ravello, Napoli, Tocco Claudio, Amalfi, Pompei // Castel del Monte, Alberobello, Isole Tremiti, Gargano, Lecce, Taranto, Ostuni, Basilica di Santa Croce - Lecce, Cattedrale di San Nicola Pellegrino - Trani, Polignano a Mare, Torre Guaceto, Baia delle Zagare, Santa Cesarea Terme, Porto Selvaggio, Duomo di San Corrado - Molfetta, Molfetta - panorama, Cattedrale di San Sabino - Bari, Lago Rosso - Otranto, Palascia, Lungomare di Bari, Brindisi, Vieste // Castelmezzano, Matera, Craco Vecchia, Trecchina, Capodigiano, Pietrapertosa, Chiesa di San Francesco - Matera // Capo Vaticano, Lago Cecita, Le Castella, Stretto di Messina, Santa Severina, Cattolica di Stilo, Scilla, Altomonte, Capo Colonna, Lago Ampollino // Ispuligidenie, Isola della Bocca - Olbia, Las Plassas, Rocce Rosse - Arbatax, Stintino, Baia di Alghero, Piscinas, Nebida, Calarossa, Ulivo millenario di San Baltolu di Luras, Bugerru, Porto Giunco // Segesta, Mondello, Chiese di Martorana e San Cataldo - Palermo, Rinella, campagne di Enna, Siracusa, Modica, Ragusa, Saline di Trapani, Isola dei Conigli - Lampedusa, Cefalù, Noto, Isole Eolie, Favignana, Tempio di Era - Selinunte, Pantelleria_


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

275. Villa della Tesoriera, *Turin (Piedmont)*


Torino Villa La Tesoriera di robertomastrosimone, su Flickr

--


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Sorry I forgot to post the correct number, but could someone repost this picture for tomorrow for me. Thanks.

This a shot of Mt. Etna(3329 meters) that I took on a flight from Napoli to Catania airport a couple of years ago. This is still an active volcano on the N.E. coast of Sicily.


----------



## Caduceo (May 29, 2008)

wwwooooooouuuuu nice pictures


----------



## Wasca (Jul 20, 2007)

277. Basilica of Saint Nicholas, *Bari*. The basilica was the first church of this design, called Apulian Romanesque, setting a precedent which was later imitated in numerous other constructions in the region.









From:http://www.flickr.com/photos/hiroxs/sets/72157606839030957/


----------



## Caustic (Jul 8, 2003)

^^

Nice picture, wrong format.


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

278. *Resia Lake* (German: _Reschensee_) is an artificial lake located in the 
western portion of the Italian province of Bolzano-Bozen. 
The top of the 14th-century church tower, now an apparent campanile, 
is still visible. In winter, when the lake freezes, the campanile is reachable by foot. 
A legend says that during the winter one can still hear church bells ring..


*Flickr*


----------



## yuri (Jan 24, 2007)

Owersome thread! Congratulation guys! We must be proud of Italy


----------



## vcoco (Jan 27, 2008)

Catania and Etna (Sicily)


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

280. This is a different angle of Mt. Etna taken by me near the U.S. Naval Base "Sigonella".


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

Beautiful pics! when i saw the Resia lake, i remembered this other in Catalunya ... Sant Romà de Sau 

congratulations, i follow your thread all the days and sorry for the off topic.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

vcoco said:


> Catania and Etna (Sicily)


 :applause:


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

Edit


----------



## Barcelona60 (Dec 21, 2007)

*Adorare Italia*



yuri said:


> Owersome thread! Congratulation guys! We must be proud of Italy


and of course we all ador & worship Italia from around the world! 

un abrazo amicos!:cheers:


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

vcoco said:


> Catania and Etna (Sicily)
> http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1410/799007864_9150b78d14_b.jpg


I mean... it's not so difficult guys. 

1024*whatever format.
Just one picture every day.
Respect the progressive numbering.

If you wanna post random pics whenever you feel like it, open your own thread. Sorry if this seems rude but... seriously... it costs us so little to keep the thread tidy.


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

please, Vcoco and FAWDA-FELLA, edit your pics posted today and repost it again another day following the easy 3D rules 

thanks for your cooperation kay:


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Now I am confused as hell, because earlier in this thread, I have noticed that there are 2 picture postings done by the same person in one day!!!! :wtf:


----------



## koolduct (Mar 28, 2006)

FLAWDA-FELLA said:


> Now I am confused as hell, because earlier in this thread, I have noticed that there are 2 picture postings done by the same person in one day!!!! :wtf:


It depends which time-zone you live in. I live in Greenwich Mean Time and sometimes got 2 pictures in the same day (e.g. 0:30AM and 23:45PM) but it is different day for Italian time.

Guys who take care of conforming to these rules have my full support because of that this thread is by far the best of all 'One picture a day from...' threads. 

Well, maybe because Italy is simply the most charming...


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

279. *Porto Flavia Mine* was built in 1924 by Eng. Cesare Vecelli, 
who dedicated this site to his loved daugther Flavia. 
At 20 meters of high from the sea surface, Porto Flavia allowed to 
ship the extracted minerals (lead and zinc) directly on the holds 
of the ships bound for Carloforte (St. Peter island). 


*Flickr*


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

koolduct said:


> It depends which time-zone you live in. I live in Greenwich Mean Time and sometimes got 2 pictures in the same day (e.g. 0:30AM and 23:45PM) but it is different day for Italian time.
> 
> Guys who take care of conforming to these rules have my full support because of that this thread is by far the best of all 'One picture a day from...' threads.
> 
> Well, maybe because Italy is simply the most charming...


I presently live in the Eastern Time Zone of the U.S. now, which is 6 hours behind Italy. I lived in Italy for 4 years and have taken many photos around the country to share in this thread. In order for me to post here, I would have to do so very early, in order to comply with the thread rules. However, if the opportunity doesn't exist for me, then I will seek another thread to post in, to avoid further discontent.


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

Edit


----------



## vcoco (Jan 27, 2008)

I've been the one to post the pic first yesterday, what's the problem now??is it not 1 pic a day??the pic of Catania and the Etna was the one...


----------



## Caustic (Jul 8, 2003)

280. Piazzetta della Pomposa in *Modena*, Emilia Romagna (pop. 180.000). 









picture taken from Panoramio

--


----------



## Caustic (Jul 8, 2003)

WTF? Pic number 280 followed by 279? 

How am I supposed to number the above one?


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

mine pic was no. 279, your one is no. 280 (if we follow the "one-pic-a-day" schedule )


----------



## Turnovec (Apr 21, 2007)

http://photo-cult.com/pics/380/pic_9997623_0380321.jpg

edit: Ok , sorry people ... My bad. Keep your thread tidy the way you want. I'm sorry for interrupting in here and posting a nice photo i came across.


----------



## Apteryx (Apr 3, 2007)

PLEASE!
remember some simples rules:
ONE picture per day
only in the 1024xwathever format
insert some information about the place you're rappresenting
add numeration.

please please please this thread is so well done!


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Recomendations apparently don't work well.
*From this time on please report all posts that don't comply with thread rules' to the mods of the General Photography section*, asking for their deletion.



I already wrote to them in the past and they are willing to help us in keeping this thread tidy. I just hoped it wasn't necessary.


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

Edit


----------



## Caustic (Jul 8, 2003)

And now for something completely different...

281. Via Vittor Pisani, *Milano* (Lombardy).









picture taken from Flickr

--


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

^^^^



Federicoft said:


> Recomendations apparently don't work well.
> *From this time on please report all posts that don't comply with thread rules' to the mods of the General Photography section*, asking for their deletion.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ampsicora (Jan 13, 2005)

what?


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

282. *Basilicata coast* on the Jonic, wild sea side
and close to the city of Metaponto.


*Flickr*


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

283. _Cascata grande_, *Isola del Liri, Frosinone (Latium)*, a Liri river waterfall, unique natural jump situated just in the middle of this small town.











Picture taken from: Source


--











some photo links:

panoramic view
Video - during floods


----------



## Caustic (Jul 8, 2003)

^^

Paradisiaco.


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

very nice place, Max kay:


----------



## skaccomatto (Sep 3, 2004)

Wow, the last pictures are stunning 

Good work, you are keeping the thread's quality at the highest level.


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

284. Photo taken by me of a popular ski resort near the town of Roccaraso, about 200km east of Rome in the Abruzzo region of central Italy.


----------



## Wasca (Jul 20, 2007)

mi3max said:


> 283. _Cascata grande_, *Isola del Liri, Frosinone (Latium)*, a Liri river waterfall, unique natural jump situated just in the middle of this small town.


:shocked:


----------



## Caustic (Jul 8, 2003)

285. Fort in *Bard*, Aosta Valley. Bard presented a major obstacle to Bonaparte's campaign in Italy in 1800. It fell to the division of General Chabran, June 1, 1800.









picture taken from Flickr

--


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

286. *St. Nicholaus Church* is close to the Valdurna lake 
in the middle of Dolomites mountains, Bolzano Province - South Tirol


*Flickr*


----------



## Luiz Bazuca (Jun 19, 2007)

This page is the best of the trhread,

Congratulations.


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

287. *Isle of Lipari* is the largest of the Aeolian Islands in the Tyrrhenian Sea.
It has a permanent population of about 11,000, although during the May-September 
tourist season its population may reach up to 20,000.


*Flickr*


----------



## Caustic (Jul 8, 2003)

^^

:applause:

In detail, on the map:


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

288. The Secret Garden & Casino del Bel Respiro, * Villa Doria Pamphilj, Rome (Latium)*, the Casino, was begun in 1644—the year that Giovanni Battista Pamphili became pope as Innocent X—by his nephew, Camillo Cardinal Pamphilj, whom Innocent appointed cardinal; work progressed on it in stages until 1652. The design, after a more extravagantly modern design by Francesco Borromini had been rejected, was placed in the hands of the Bolognese, Alessandro Algardi, who is better known as a sculptor. [Wikipedia]



Rome - Villa Doria Pamphilj - Casino del Bel Respiro di bautisterias, su Flickr

--


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

what? Innocent X used to play at the _Casino_?^^

J/K :nuts:

Awesome shot, Max kay:


----------



## Caustic (Jul 8, 2003)

289. Spectacular sea view from a tiny square in *Fiumefreddo*, in the province of Cosenza, Calabria.









picture taken from Flickr

--


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

290. *Maremma* countryside in the Orbetello lagoon, southwestern Tuscany. with a lone mill.


*Flickr*


----------



## Caustic (Jul 8, 2003)

^^

Maremma is a large area. Where is this exactly?

PS Sarebbe buona cosa tu mettessi i link alle foto originali cosicchè si possa spulciare tra le altre foto dei vari set, oltre ovviamente che per correttezza nei confronti degli autori.


----------



## Kriativus (Jul 23, 2007)

You guys should be proud of your country. E troppo bello!


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

edit


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

*North*
Aosta Valley: 22 | 60 | 119 | 130 | 285 | 292 |
Piedmont: 8 | 27* | 36 | 55 | 69 | 83 | 92 | 158 | 184 | 204 | 221 | 230 | 239 | 250 | 266* | 275 |
Lombardy: 10_bis_ | 18 | 32 | 39 | 46 | 56 | 75 | 86 | 89 | 97 | 123 | 135 | 145 | 177 | 188 | 196 | 207 | 208 | 226 | 248 | 267 | 272 | 281 | 296 |
Trentino-South Tyrol: 2 | 14 | 16 | 30 | 47 | 144 | 160 | 178 | 195 | 219 | 220 | 268 | 274 | 278 | 286 |
Veneto: 10 | 35 | 50 | 70* | 72 | 78 | 93 | 100 | 105 | 108 | 111 | 128 | 133 | 143 | 179 | 190 | 194 | 198 | 216 | 229 | 233 | 235* | 254 | 259 | 264 | 269 | 295 |
Friuli-Venezia Giulia: 3 | 43 | 66 | 113 | 124 | 261 | 293 |
Liguria: 7 | 12 | 48 | 104 | 115 | 126 | 175 | 181 | 222 | 231 | 238 | 245 |
Emilia-Romagna: 11 | 37 | 67 | 91 | 95 | 101 | 110 | 117 | 149 | 213 | 227 | 232 | 234 | 247 | 280 | 294 |



*Centre*
Tuscany: 9 | 9_bis_ | 15 | 24 | 28 | 61 | 63 | 64 | 65 | 77 | 79 | 118 | 125 | 142 | 152 | 157 | 159 | 160_bis_ | 169 | 186 | 189 | 206 | 217 | 243 | 253 | 257 | 263 | 290 |
the Marche: 6 | 33 | 73 | 81 | 109 | 134 | 156 | 201 | 211 | 249 | 251 |
Umbria: 23* | 44 | 85 | 90 | 106 | 112 | 141 | 172 | 192 | 202 | 237* | 241
Latium: 26 | 34 | 51 | 52 | 53 | 68 | 88 | 139 | 146 | 151 | 166* | 174 | 191* | 205 | 209 | 214 | 215 | 244 | 246 | 255 | 258 | 283 | 288 |
Abruzzo: 25 | 40 | 49 | 96 | 102 | 127 | 136 | 170 | 173 | 183 | 185 | 284 |



*South*
Molise: 29 | 87 | 165 |
Campania: 19 | 38 | 58 | 76 | 120 | 129 | 161 | 210 | 225 | 240 | 242 | 265 | 273 |
Apulia: 4 | 31 | 54 | 80 | 84 | 99 | 114 | 122 | 132 | 137 | 138 | 162 | 168 | 171 | 199 | 203 | 223 | 224 | 236 | 252 | 256 | 270 | 277 |
Basilicata: 17 | 59 | 121 | 164 | 187 | 260 | 267bis | 282 | 297 |
Calabria: 21 | 62 | 82 | 98 | 103 | 153 | 180 | 182 | 193 | 200 | 289 |
Sardinia: 20 | 41 | 57 | 107 | 148 | 155 | 163 | 176 | 197 | 212 | 218 | 228 | 279 |
Sicily: 1 | 5 | 13 | 42 | 45 | 71 | 74 | 94 | 116 | 131 | 140 | 147 | 150 | 154 | 167 | 262 | 276 | 287 |

*LEGENDA: *double pic for same subject.* / red no pic.

*POSTATE:* 
NORD - _Valtournenche, Gressoney-Saint-Jean, Lago d'Arpy, Lago Blu-Ayas, Forte di Bard, ghiacciao della Brenva // Sacra di San Michele, Isola di San Giulio, Castello del Valentino, Langhe, Lago Maggiore e isole Borromee, Alpi da Mondovì, Castello di Grinzane Cavour, Saluzzo, Castello di Serralunga d'Alba, Monte Viso & Po, Scarpia - Alagna Valsesia, castello di Cannero, Reggia di Venaria reale - Torino, Monviso dalla val Lemina, Villa della Tesoriera - Torino // Milano - galleria Vittorio Emanuele II, Villa Arconati - Castellazzo di Bollate, Brescia, Piazza Duomo Milano, Bicocca - Milano, Città alta di Bergamo, Lago d'Iseo, Bormio, fiume Adda, isola Garda, Mantova, Sacro Monte di Varese, Pavia, Milano - Mondadori HQ, lago di Como, Villa Borromeo Visconti Litta - Lainate, Vigevano, cascate del Serio, Cremona, Cimitero Monumentale - Milano, Gravedona, Canevino - Oltrepò Pavese, Milano - via Vittor Pisani, Milano panorama // Sassolungo, Trento, Geislerspitze - val Funes, castello di Tures, Castelrotto | Kastelruth, castello di Brunico, castello di Toblino, Lago di Tenno, eremitaggio di San Colombano, Cattedrale di San Vigilio - Trento, Piramidi di terra - Renon, Torri del Vajolet, Lago di Resia, chiesetta Sud-Tirolo // Bassano del Grappa, Burano, Villa Pisani - Stra, Borghetto - Valeggio sul Mincio, Malcesine, Verona, Jesolo, Molinetto della Croda - Refrontolo, Canal Grande - Venezia, Valpolicella, Padova NET Tower, Porto Marghera, Chioggia, Prato della Valle - Padova, San Giorgio Maggiore - Venezia, Santa Maria e San Donato - Murano, Cason Zappa - laguna di Venezia, ghiacciaio della Marmolada, Marostica, Lago Misurina, quarto ponte - Calatrava - Venezia, Fiume Piave - Belluno, Murano, Santuario Madonna della Corona a Spiazzi (Caprino Veronese), Sappada, valle dei Mulini - Lusiana // Trieste, Udine, Palmanova, Chiusaforte, Piazza Unità d'Italia - Trieste, Venzone, Cividale del Friuli//Piazza De Ferrari - Genova, Paraggi, Camogli, Castello della Pietra - Vobbia, Cervo, Corniglia, Portovenere, Colletta di Castelbianco, Genova, Santa Margherita Ligure, Tellaro, Vernazza // Rocca di Bismantova, Vigoleno, Compiano, Bologna, Valli di Comacchio, San Cataldo in Modena, Fontanellato, Castrocaro Terme, Lago Nero, cattedrale di Ferrara, Piacenza, castello di Torrechiara, Bologna, Ponti di Calatrava - Reggio Emilia, Modena, F16 in volo sul Cesenate_


CENTRO -_Abbazia di San Galgano, Siena, Montepulciano, Santa Maria Forisportam - Lucca, Ponteginori, Monticchiello, Firenze, Piazza della Santissima Annunziata - Firenze, cimitero Falciani - Firenze, Pitigliano, Bagno Vignoni, Basilica di Santa Croce - Firenze, fiume Arno - Firenze, Ponte a Rigo, Sorano, Montepulciano, San Miniato, San Cerbone - Massa Marittima, Piazza Anfiteatro - Lucca, Isola d'Elba, Villa Torrigiani - Camigliano, Piazza Pio II - Pienza, Volterra, Pienza, Firenze, Isola Santa, Santa Maria della Spina - Pisa, laguna di Orbetello // Loreto, Ripatransone, Monti Sibillini, Torre di Palme, Fortezza di San Leo, Fermo, colline di Macerata, Grotte di Frasassi , Frontone // Pian Grande - Castelluccio di Norcia, Val di Chiascio, Assisi, Cascata delle Marmore, Spoleto, Basilica di San Francesco d'Assisi, Perugia, Arrone, Foligno, Orvieto, Castelluccio di Norcia, Ascoli Piceno, Fabriano // Basilica di San Marco Evangelista al Campidoglio - Roma, Arpino, Via Appia - Roma, Piazza Navona - Roma, San Luigi dei Francesi - Roma, Eur - Roma, Santa Maria Maddalena - Roma, Roma - panorama, Civita di Bagnoregio, Bracciano, Bomarzo, Tuscania, Piazza del Popolo - Roma, Ponte Vittorio Emanuele II - Roma, Abbazia di Fossanova, Via Condotti - Roma, Acquedotto di Claudio - Roma, Rocca di Papa, Monticchio, Ara Pacis - Roma, Isola del Liri, Villa Doria Pamphili - Roma // Rocca Calascio, Monte Corvo e lago Campotosto, Vasto, Castello di Celano, Maiella, Gran Sasso, S. Eufemia a Maiella, Colonnella, Abruzzo - altopiano, Cocullo, Goriano Sicoli, Roccaraso_


SUD -_Termoli, Altilia, Rocchetta al Volturno // Castello del Matese, Golfo di Napoli, Positano, Isola di Procida, Faraglioni di Capri, Tempio di Cerere - Paestum, Rione Terra - Pozzuoli, Centro Direzionale - Napoli, Ravello, Napoli, Tocco Claudio, Amalfi, Pompei // Castel del Monte, Alberobello, Isole Tremiti, Gargano, Lecce, Taranto, Ostuni, Basilica di Santa Croce - Lecce, Cattedrale di San Nicola Pellegrino - Trani, Polignano a Mare, Torre Guaceto, Baia delle Zagare, Santa Cesarea Terme, Porto Selvaggio, Duomo di San Corrado - Molfetta, Molfetta - panorama, Cattedrale di San Sabino - Bari, Lago Rosso - Otranto, Palascia, Lungomare di Bari, Brindisi, basilica di San Nicola - Bari // Castelmezzano, Matera, Craco Vecchia, Trecchina, Capodigiano, Pietrapertosa, Chiesa di San Francesco - Matera, Costa di Metaponto, Abbazia di S. Michele - Monticchio // Capo Vaticano, Lago Cecita, Le Castella, Stretto di Messina, Santa Severina, Cattolica di Stilo, Scilla, Altomonte, Capo Colonna, Lago Ampollino, Fiumefreddo // Ispuligidenie, Isola della Bocca - Olbia, Las Plassas, Rocce Rosse - Arbatax, Stintino, Baia di Alghero, Piscinas, Nebida, Calarossa, Ulivo millenario di San Baltolu di Luras, Bugerru, Porto Giunco, Miniera di Porto Flavia // Segesta, Mondello, Chiese di Martorana e San Cataldo - Palermo, Rinella, campagne di Enna, Siracusa, Modica, Ragusa, Saline di Trapani, Isola dei Conigli - Lampedusa, Cefalù, Noto, Isole Eolie, Favignana, Tempio di Era - Selinunte, Pantelleria, Etna, Lipari_


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

298. *Boccadasse (Liguria)*, is an old mariner's neighbourhood of the Italian city of Genoa.










Picture taken from Flickr

--


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

299. The *Basilica of Saints John and Paul*, on the Caelian Hill, one of the many magnificent yet rather unknow churches in central Rome. It is the traditional titular church of the Archbishop of New York City.



--


----------



## whitechoco (Apr 3, 2006)

Wawwww more than 100 000 visits for this thread!!
Impressive, but truly deserved!!!! :banana:
One of these days I will try to post a pic here.


----------



## Apteryx (Apr 3, 2007)

^^ there are some rules to follow whitechoco. But every help is welcome


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

300. The landscape in the Marche, near *Tolentino*


--


----------



## Caustic (Jul 8, 2003)

^^

I simply love Marche, one of the most underrated italian regions, imho.


----------



## whitechoco (Apr 3, 2006)

I got an italian friend from Rome... the other day I was asking her father some questions about the less known regions.
Concerning this one, he answered me: "Marche? More churches than inhabitants", so could you tell me more?


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Probably he hailed from Umbria or Abruzzo (as many other Romans) and had issues with that region? Lol.
The Marche are know for being quite anticlerical actually. :dunno:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

mi3max said:


> 298. *Boccadasse (Liguria)*, is an old mariner's neighbourhood of the Italian city of Genoa.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice town


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

301. *Portu Pedrosu (Sardinia)*, a small fjord in the Province of Ogliastra, the least populated in Italy.










picture taken from: Flickr

--


----------



## Caustic (Jul 8, 2003)

^^

Gesù, Giuseppe e Mario, che spettacolo!!!


----------



## Caustic (Jul 8, 2003)

302. When rock morphs into buildings: *Sant'Agata dei Goti*, in the province of Benevento, Campania.










taken from Flickr

--


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

nice pics, Caustico and Max, Damn! :applause:


----------



## Kriativus (Jul 23, 2007)

I love these towns carved from rock. That's why I also love Pitigliano.


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Benevento is a nice area to visit as well as nearby Avellino. Btw, I used to live about 45 min. from that same area about a couple of years ago.


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

303. *Scala dei Turchi* (_Turkish Stair_) is a rock white wall 
that crumbles on the sea near Realmonte, Agrigento Province (Sicily)


*Flickr*


----------



## weird (Feb 24, 2006)

Nice pics. Thanks


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

mi3max said:


> 301. *Portu Pedrosu (Sardinia)*, a small fjord in the Province of Ogliastra, the least populated in Italy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Breathtaking! :nuts:


----------



## Wasca (Jul 20, 2007)

mi3max said:


> 301. *Portu Pedrosu (Sardinia)*, a small fjord in the Province of Ogliastra, the least populated in Italy.


EH LA MADONNA!:nuts:


----------



## gjergjkastrioti (Oct 10, 2007)

Parlate in Italiano!
Suona meraviglioso in confronto all Inglese.


----------



## Densetsu (Feb 1, 2008)

> http://img241.imageshack.us/img241/333/23377749357959c99f68bqp2.jpg


^^Amazing place to have comfortable holiday.


----------



## Mauz® (Dec 16, 2007)

mi3max said:


> 316. The bridge of boats over the Ticino River, near *Bereguardo (Lombardy)*, one of the last still in use in Italy.
> 
> http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3101/3092610893_a8f5ddd5b1_b.jpg
> http://img253.imageshack.us/img253/4453/italyregionslombardymapyd3.pngQUOTE]
> ...


----------



## gunay1 (Dec 14, 2008)

very nice fotos...thank you


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

Mauz® said:


> ...and sadly one of the most useful to cross the Ticino river if you don't want to use the autostrada! hno:
> BTW I often pass on it... it's funny! Especially when (in the past) I made it with vans... The whole cargo used to arrive to destination totally shaken! Imagine the shaken-effect on high pallets!


There is also a nice disco-bar, during the summer, just at the end of the bridge. :cheers:


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

322. Monte Santo di Lussari [Holly mount of Lussari], *Tarvisio (Friuli-Venezia Giulia)*, is a jewel of incomparable beauty, here you can see the wonderful natural scene of majestic and high tops. 
This place is not only an important naturalistic site, but also a Sanctuary, the Sanctuary that joins the Slavic, Italian and German ethnic stocks. In the 16th. Century the mount was already destination of pilgrimages of the three people; today it can undoubtedly come considered as an european Sanctuary.










Picture taken from Source

--


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

very nice, Max kay:


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## Caustic (Jul 8, 2003)

323. *Atena Lucana* is a town and comune in the province of Salerno in the Campania region of south-western Italy. Atena Lucana is one among the most ancient settlements of the Diano End, as the rests of the megalithic boundaries of the IV century B.C. testify, even prehistoric, as the presence of the caves in the Arenaccia Valley suggests. It was founded by the Pelasgis with the name of Larissa, from the toponym of the capital of Tessaglia (that means fortress).










taken from Flickr

--


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

wow! bravo Caustico


----------



## merced12 (Apr 1, 2006)

ı love u ıtaly!


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

For this it`s called IL BEL PAESE


----------



## Caustic (Jul 8, 2003)

324. Rocky landscape near *Pescopennataro*, a comune (municipality) in the Province of Isernia in the Italian region Molise.










taken from Flickr

--


----------



## BAITONS (Apr 8, 2008)

che post spettacolare!!!!! me lo sono gustato tutto (ci ho messo un po'!!!) .... bisognerebbe farne un libro con la raccolta delle immagini dell'Italia di SKYSCRAPER!!!!!!!!!!!! che ne dite?!?!


----------



## Apteryx (Apr 3, 2007)

I think that the first of january 2009, this thread must be purged of everything else than the images, and placed as "sticky" in the italian forum (or maybe in the international forum)


----------



## Caustic (Jul 8, 2003)

BTW, we're behind schedule. We have fifteen days to go and still 42 pictures to publish. Something must be done! :|


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

^^:yes:


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

Such a cool country, leaded by such cockheads...:no:


----------



## Caustic (Jul 8, 2003)

^^

Seeee, va bene tutto ma al punto di ricoprire il paese di piombo, ancora non ci sono riusciti!


----------



## Caustic (Jul 8, 2003)

325. *Cosenza* is a city in Italy, located at the confluence of the rivers Busento and Crathis. The municipal population is of around 70,000. The urban area, however, has over 250,000 inhabitants. It is the capital of the homonymous province.

Because of its cultural past, Cosenza was known in antiquity as the Athens of Calabria. The Cosentian Academy, for example, was one of the very first academies to be founded in Europe (1511). To this day, the city remains an important cultural centre with museums, theatres, numerous libraries, and the University of Calabria.










taken from Flickr

A further pic

--


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

326. The star shaped fort city of *Palmanova*, Udine. This tiny town was a fortress in the shape of a nine-pointed star, designed by Vincenzo Scamozzi. In between the points of the star, ramparts protruded so that the points could defend each other. A moat surrounded the town, and three big, guarded gates allowed entry.

In 1960 Palmanova was declared a national monument.










Main square:


----------



## Saigoneseguy (Mar 6, 2005)

Oops sorry i think Fredericoft posted this before...


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

Edit


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

326_bis_. The Iron Bridge, *Treviso*.
Treviso is located in the *Veneto *region, northern Italy, just a few kilometres from Venice, it is the capital of the homonymous province and the municipality has 80,000 inhabitants (170,000 in the whole urban area).
Treviso as a city of water stands at the confluence of river Botteniga with the river Sile, it is characterized by a system of rivers and canals which cross it and surround it.










Picture taken from  Flickr

--


----------



## jayOOfoshO (May 28, 2007)

bellissima Tarvisio


----------



## Alter-Ego (Jul 27, 2004)

Odisseo said:


> bellissima Tarvisio


Tarvisio? :shifty:


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

:laugh:


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

forse si riferiva alla 322. Monte Lussari, Tarvisio.


----------



## Brewer (Dec 19, 2008)

*Pic of the day _ ITALY*










:banana::banana::banana:


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

327. Trevi Fountain, *Rome (Latium)*, one of the most well known spots in Rome and most ambitious of the Baroque fountains in town. It is located in the rione of Trevi.
The fountain marks the terminal point of the "modern" Acqua Vergine, the revivified Aqua Virgo, one of the ancient aqueducts that supplied water to ancient Rome, constructed in 19 BC, it brings water all the way from the Salone Springs (approx 20km from Rome) and supplies the fountains in the historic center of Rome with water.
The actual fountain was commissioned at the beginning of 1730 by Pope Clemente XII, when he decided to substitute the beautiful fountian designed by Leon Battista Alberti in 1453 with one of imposing majesty.
In 1732, Nicola Salvi started to build the fountain after a design by Bernini was halted a century earlier after the death of Pope Urban VIII. Salvi based his theatrical masterpiece on this design, works were completed in 1762.











Picture taken from Flickr

--











PS i like the suggestion and now the rules are respected, ciao ora vado a sciare.


----------



## Caustic (Jul 8, 2003)

328. *Bobbio* is a small town and commune in the province of Piacenza in Emilia-Romagna, northern Italy. It is located in the Trebbia River valley southwest of the town Piacenza. The history of Bobbio is tied to the existence of the Abbey founded in 614 by the Irish monk Saint Columbanus (It. Colombano), who received this district from the Longobard King Agilulf.










taken from Flickr

--


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

329. San Fruttuoso Abbey & Doria's Tower, * Camogli (Liguria)*, between Camogli and Portofino, a deep inlet along the indented coastline of the Promontory of Portofino is home to the famous abbey of San Fruttuoso di Capodimonte in the intact fishing village of the same name. After its initial monastic use, the complex at San Fruttuoso di Capodimonte was a humble home for fishermen, often a den of pirates and later the property for centuries of the Doria Princes: an absolutely unique place where the work of men integrates perfectly with nature.
On the right, along the road that links the abbey and the fishing village, dating to the XVI century, there is a steep staircase leading to the tower of Andrea Doria, built in 1562 by the heirs of the admiral, Giovanni Andrea and Pagano, to defend the hamlet and its providential source of fresh-water from Barbar pirate raids. The two facades of the tower overlooking the sea have the shield of the Doria Family, the imperial eagle, while other decorations can be seen on the cornices and the trusses. 
_info:_ FAI










picture taken from  *flickr*

--


----------



## Alter-Ego (Jul 27, 2004)

330. *Pierosara Tower*, in the province of Ancona, Marche










picture taken from Panoramio


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

331. *Linguaglossa (Sicily)* is a town and comune in the Province of Catania, located on the northern side of Mount Etna, in the picture the Ragabo pine forest, partially destroyed by recent volcanic eruptions (October 2002/January 2003).










picture taken from  *flickr* 

--


----------



## Ampsicora (Jan 13, 2005)

332. Christmas in *Rome*, St Peter Square:




















from Flickr


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Today is Christmas, so everybody is allowed to post a pic! Oh, and _Buon Natale_ of course!

333. *Piazza Castello*, the main square in Turin, 4th biggest city in Italy with 1.5 mil pop in the metro area, first historical capital of the country and capital of its automotive industry today. On the right you can see the Royal Palace.




---


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Federicoft said:


> Today is Christmas, so everybody is allowed to post a pic!


Hm, I wonder how you thought about that great idea...


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Go figure. 

Too bad nobody has taken advantage of that opportunity, everybody in this country is probably playing canasta and eating panettone right now (enough of both for me).

Anyway, since we are running behind schedule, free posting is extended until end of the year! *Feel free to post as much pics as you want, until we reach 365*.


----------



## Ampsicora (Jan 13, 2005)

^^Yeah, I was thinking about it too....we have to reach 365 pictures in 7 days, and also have to post a lot of significatives italian monuments and places not illustrated yet.


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

BUON ANNO A TUTTI!


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

*North*
Aosta Valley: 22 | 60 | 119 | 130 | 285 | 292 | 351 | 366
Piedmont: 8 | 27* | 36 | 55 | 69 | 83 | 92 | 158 | 184 | 204 | 221 | 230 | 239 | 250 | 266* | 275 | 310 | 317 | 333 | 339 |
Lombardy: 10_bis_ | 18 | 32 | 39 | 46 | 56 | 75 | 86 | 89 | 97 | 123 | 135 | 145 | 177 | 188 | 196 | 207 | 208 | 226 | 248 | 267 | 272 | 281 | 296 | 312 | 316 | 319 | 340 | 341 | 342 | 347 | 348 | 349 | 357 |
Trentino-South Tyrol: 2 | 14 | 16 | 30 | 47 | 144 | 160 | 178 | 195 | 219 | 220 | 268 | 274 | 278 | 286 | 305 | 318 |
Veneto: 10 | 35 | 50 | 70* | 72 | 78 | 93 | 100 | 105 | 108 | 111 | 128 | 133 | 143 | 179 | 190 | 194 | 198 | 216 | 229 | 233 | 235* | 254 | 259 | 264 | 269 | 295 | 326 |
Friuli-Venezia Giulia: 3 | 43 | 66 | 113 | 124 | 261 | 293 | 309 | 322 | 
Liguria: 7 | 12 | 48 | 104 | 115 | 126 | 175 | 181 | 222 | 231 | 238 | 245 | 298 | 308 | 329 | 334 | 356 |
Emilia-Romagna: 11 | 37 | 67 | 91 | 95 | 101 | 110 | 117 | 149 | 213 | 227 | 232 | 234 | 247 | 280 | 294 | 328 | 355 | 361 |



*Centre*
Tuscany: 9 | 9_bis_ | 15 | 24 | 28 | 61 | 63 | 64 | 65 | 77 | 79 | 118 | 125 | 142 | 152 | 157 | 159 | 160_bis_ | 169 | 186 | 189 | 206 | 217 | 243 | 253 | 257 | 263 | 290 | 335 | 336 | 
the Marche: 6 | 33 | 73 | 81 | 109 | 134 | 156 | 201 | 211 | 249 | 251 | 300 | 330 | 344 |
Umbria: 23* | 44 | 85 | 90 | 106 | 112 | 141 | 172 | 192 | 202 | 237* | 241 | 311 | 314 | 345 |
Latium: 26 | 34 | 51 | 52 | 53 | 68 | 88 | 139 | 146 | 151 | 166* | 174 | 191* | 205 | 209 | 214 | 215 | 244 | 246 | 255 | 258 | 283 | 288 |299 | 304 | 321 | 327 | 337 | 350 | 362 |
Abruzzo: 25 | 40 | 49 | 96 | 102 | 127 | 136 | 170 | 173 | 183 | 185 | 284 | 307 |



*South*
Molise: 29 | 87 | 165 | 306 | 324 |
Campania: 19 | 38 | 58 | 76 | 120 | 129 | 161 | 210 | 225 | 240 | 242 | 265 | 273 | 302 | 315 | 323 | 343 | 358 | 360 | 364 |
Apulia: 4 | 31 | 54 | 80 | 84 | 99 | 114 | 122 | 132 | 137 | 138 | 162 | 168 | 171 | 199 | 203 | 223 | 224 | 236 | 252 | 256 | 270 | 277 | 346 | 363 |
Basilicata: 17 | 59 | 121 | 164 | 187 | 260 | 267bis | 282 | 297 | 
Calabria: 21* | 62 | 82 | 98 | 103 | 153 | 180 | 182 | 193 | 200 | 289 | 325 | 365*
Sardinia: 20 | 41 | 57 | 107 | 148 | 155 | 163 | 176 | 197 | 212 | 218 | 228 | 279 | 301 | 320 | 352 | 353 | 354 | 359 |
Sicily: 1 | 5 | 13 | 42 | 45 | 71 | 74 | 94 | 116 | 131 | 140 | 147 | 150 | 154 | 167 | 262 | 276 | 287 | 303 | 313 | 331 |

*LEGENDA: *double pic for same subject.* / red no pic.

*List of posted places and landmarks::* 
NORD - _Valtournenche, Gressoney-Saint-Jean, Lago d'Arpy, Lago Blu-Ayas, Forte di Bard, ghiacciao della Brenva, Monti Polluce e Castore - Massicio del Monte Rosa, Aiguille Noire de Peuterey // Sacra di San Michele, Isola di San Giulio, Castello del Valentino, Langhe, Lago Maggiore e isole Borromee, Alpi da Mondovì, Castello di Grinzane Cavour, Saluzzo, Castello di Serralunga d'Alba, Monte Viso & Po, Scarpia - Alagna Valsesia, castello di Cannero, Reggia di Venaria reale - Torino, Monviso dalla val Lemina, Villa della Tesoriera - Torino, Isola dei Pescatori - Lago Maggiore, Palazzina di Caccia - Stupinigi, Piazza Castello - Torino, Castello di Casalbagliano // Milano - galleria Vittorio Emanuele II, Villa Arconati - Castellazzo di Bollate, Brescia, Piazza Duomo Milano, Bicocca - Milano, Città alta di Bergamo, Lago d'Iseo, Bormio, fiume Adda, isola Garda, Mantova, Sacro Monte di Varese, Pavia, Milano - Mondadori HQ, lago di Como, Villa Borromeo Visconti Litta - Lainate, Vigevano, cascate del Serio, Cremona, Cimitero Monumentale - Milano, Gravedona, Canevino - Oltrepò Pavese, Milano - via Vittor Pisani, Milano panorama, Isola di Loreto - Lago d'Iseo, Ponte di barche di Bereguardo, Ossuccio, Monza (3 foto) - Autodromo, Villa Reale e Duomo, Milano (3 foto) Castello Sforzesco, Vicolo dei Lavandai e Via Madonnina, Basilica di S. Lorenzo - Milano // Sassolungo, Trento, Geislerspitze - val Funes, castello di Tures, Castelrotto | Kastelruth, castello di Brunico, castello di Toblino, Lago di Tenno, eremitaggio di San Colombano, Cattedrale di San Vigilio - Trento, Piramidi di terra - Renon, Torri del Vajolet, Lago di Resia, chiesetta Sud-Tirolo, Vipiteno, Lago Pisciadù, // Bassano del Grappa, Burano, Villa Pisani - Stra, Borghetto - Valeggio sul Mincio, Malcesine, Verona, Jesolo, Molinetto della Croda - Refrontolo, Canal Grande - Venezia, Valpolicella, Padova NET Tower, Porto Marghera, Chioggia, Prato della Valle - Padova, San Giorgio Maggiore - Venezia, Santa Maria e San Donato - Murano, Cason Zappa - laguna di Venezia, ghiacciaio della Marmolada, Marostica, Lago Misurina, quarto ponte - Calatrava - Venezia, Fiume Piave - Belluno, Murano, Santuario Madonna della Corona a Spiazzi (Caprino Veronese), Sappada, valle dei Mulini - Lusiana, Treviso // Trieste, Udine, Palmanova, Chiusaforte, Piazza Unità d'Italia - Trieste, Venzone, Cividale del Friuli, Marano - la Laguna, Monte Santo di Lussari - Tarvisio // Piazza De Ferrari - Genova, Paraggi, Camogli, Castello della Pietra - Vobbia, Cervo, Corniglia, Portovenere, Colletta di Castelbianco, Genova, Santa Margherita Ligure, Tellaro, Vernazza, Boccadasse, Genova - via Brigata Liguria, Abbazia di San Fruttuoso, Apricale, Dolceacqua // Rocca di Bismantova, Vigoleno, Compiano, Bologna, Valli di Comacchio, San Cataldo in Modena, Fontanellato, Castrocaro Terme, Lago Nero, cattedrale di Ferrara, Piacenza, castello di Torrechiara, Bologna, Ponti di Calatrava - Reggio Emilia, Modena, F16 in volo sul Cesenate, Bobbio, ETR500 in transito a Grizzana, Sant'Agata Bolognese_


CENTRO -_Abbazia di San Galgano, Siena, Montepulciano, Santa Maria Forisportam - Lucca, Ponteginori, Monticchiello, Firenze, Piazza della Santissima Annunziata - Firenze, cimitero Falciani - Firenze, Pitigliano, Bagno Vignoni, Basilica di Santa Croce - Firenze, fiume Arno - Firenze, Ponte a Rigo, Sorano, Montepulciano, San Miniato, San Cerbone - Massa Marittima, Piazza Anfiteatro - Lucca, Isola d'Elba, Villa Torrigiani - Camigliano, Piazza Pio II - Pienza, Volterra, Pienza, Firenze, Isola Santa, Santa Maria della Spina - Pisa, laguna di Orbetello, Val d'Orcia, Val d'Orcia_2 // Loreto, Ripatransone, Monti Sibillini, Torre di Palme, Fortezza di San Leo, Fermo, colline di Macerata, Grotte di Frasassi , Frontone, Ascoli Piceno, Fabriano, Paesaggio Tolentinese, Pietrosara, Gradara // Pian Grande - Castelluccio di Norcia, Val di Chiascio, Assisi, Cascata delle Marmore, Spoleto, Basilica di San Francesco d'Assisi, Perugia, Arrone, Foligno, Orvieto, Castelluccio di Norcia, Chiavano, Preci, Bettona // Basilica di San Marco Evangelista al Campidoglio - Roma, Arpino, Via Appia - Roma, Piazza Navona - Roma, San Luigi dei Francesi - Roma, Eur - Roma, Santa Maria Maddalena - Roma, Roma - panorama, Civita di Bagnoregio, Bracciano, Parco dei Mostri - Bomarzo, Tuscania, Piazza del Popolo - Roma, Ponte Vittorio Emanuele II - Roma, Abbazia di Fossanova, Via Condotti - Roma, Acquedotto di Claudio - Roma, Rocca di Papa, Monticchio, Ara Pacis - Roma, Isola del Liri, Villa Doria Pamphili - Roma, Basilica dei SS Giovanni e Paolo - Roma, Bomarzo, Ponza, Fontana di Trevi - Roma, Torre Alfina, Tempio di Adriano - Roma, Abbazia di Fossanova // Rocca Calascio, Monte Corvo e lago Campotosto, Vasto, Castello di Celano, Maiella, Gran Sasso, S. Eufemia a Maiella, Colonnella, Abruzzo - altopiano, Cocullo, Goriano Sicoli, Roccaraso, Santa Maria della Pietà - Gran Sasso, _


SUD -_Termoli, Altilia, Rocchetta al Volturno, Venafro, Pescopennataro // Castello del Matese, Golfo di Napoli, Positano, Isola di Procida, Faraglioni di Capri, Tempio di Cerere - Paestum, Rione Terra - Pozzuoli, Centro Direzionale - Napoli, Ravello, Napoli, Tocco Claudio, Amalfi, Pompei, Sant'Agata dei Goti, Reggia di Caserta, Atena Lucana, silhouette del Vesuvio, Ercolano, Sorrento, Sapri // Castel del Monte, Alberobello, Isole Tremiti, Gargano, Lecce, Taranto, Ostuni, Basilica di Santa Croce - Lecce, Cattedrale di San Nicola Pellegrino - Trani, Polignano a Mare, Torre Guaceto, Baia delle Zagare, Santa Cesarea Terme, Porto Selvaggio, Duomo di San Corrado - Molfetta, Molfetta - panorama, Cattedrale di San Sabino - Bari, Lago Rosso - Otranto, Palascia, Lungomare di Bari, Brindisi, basilica di San Nicola - Bari, Punta Prosciutto - Avetrana, Gallipoli // Castelmezzano, Matera, Craco Vecchia, Trecchina, Capodigiano, Pietrapertosa, Chiesa di San Francesco - Matera, Costa di Metaponto, Abbazia di S. Michele - Rionero in Vulture // Capo Vaticano, Lago Cecita, Le Castella, Stretto di Messina, Santa Severina, Cattolica di Stilo, Scilla, Altomonte, Capo Colonna, Lago Ampollino, Fiumefreddo, Cosenza, Capo Vaticano // Ispuligidenie, Isola della Bocca - Olbia, Las Plassas, Rocce Rosse - Arbatax, Stintino, Baia di Alghero, Piscinas, Nebida, Calarossa, Ulivo millenario di San Baltolu di Luras, Bugerru, Porto Giunco, Miniera di Porto Flavia, Fiordo di Portu Pedrosu, Dune di Porto Pino, Monte Pulchiana, Cala Goloritzè, Domus de Janas - Sedini, Castelsardo // Segesta, Mondello, Chiese di Martorana e San Cataldo - Palermo, Rinella, campagne di Enna, Siracusa, Modica, Ragusa, Saline di Trapani, Isola dei Conigli - Lampedusa, Cefalù, Noto, Isole Eolie, Favignana, Tempio di Era - Selinunte, Pantelleria, Etna, Lipari, Scala dei Turchi - Realmonte, S.Vito lo Capo, Pineta di Ragabo - Linguaglossa_


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Federicoft said:


> The *Aiguille Noire de Peuterey* (3,772 m)


This name sounds so... Italian. Lol.


----------



## Wasca (Jul 20, 2007)

*Auguroni!*


----------



## Apteryx (Apr 3, 2007)

Auguriii! 365 di questi giorni


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

brisavoine said:


> This name sounds so... Italian. Lol.


Porto-Vecchio or Bastia don't sound so French either.
It's a win-win situation, it makes both countries a bit more exotic.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Federicoft said:


> Porto-Vecchio or Bastia don't sound so French either.


Neither do they sound Italian. They are Corsican. :tongue:


Federicoft said:


> It's a win-win situation, it makes both countries a bit more exotic.


If my pseudonym was Kampfvoine, I would say: Rendez-nous le Val d'Aoste! Subito! Lol.

But since this is New Year's Eve, all territorial claims shall be withheld...


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

367. *Chiesa di San Giovanni Battista* (Campi Bisenzio, near Florence) also called Chiesa dell'Autostrada del Sole for its location between the Autostrada del Sole (Freeway of the Sun) and the A11 Firenze-Mare Highway. It was designed by Giovanni Michelucci in 1964.










---


----------



## Apteryx (Apr 3, 2007)

^^ really a great architecture, i love it.
367. ? the 2008 is a very loooong year!


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

brisavoine said:


> Neither do they sound Italian. They are Corsican. :tongue:
> 
> If my pseudonym was Kampfvoine, I would say: Rendez-nous le Val d'Aoste! Subito! Lol.
> 
> But since this is New Year's Eve, all territorial claims shall be withheld...


:hm:
Kidding apart, Porto Vecchio, Ajaccio, Bonifacio, Corte, Monte Cinto and so on are italian names, whereas the corsican ones are respectively Portu Vecchju, Ajacciu, Bunifazju (sounds the same also as a genoese toponym), Curti, Munte Cintu...

However neither corsican speak italian anymore, nor valdostani virtually do about french.
So what's the problem, if any, dude?


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Actually, since some time ago I wanted to ask the Italian forumers a question regarding Corsican. Here below is a link to the news bulletin from Radio France Frequenza Mora (I wanted to post a link to the France 3 TV news programs in Corsican, but the France 3 website has a problem, when you click on the news programs in Corsican you get the national news programs in French instead :bash: so the link below is from Radio France Frequenza Mora instead, and there are only two guys speaking in that recording, instead of many speakers in the TV news programs). 

What do you think of the Corsican spoken in that recording? How does it sound to your ear? To me, when I listened to the TV news programs, their Corsican seemed to have a strong French accent. I had imagined it would have more of an Italian accent, so I was surprised. But to you guys, how does it sound?

Here is the link: rtsp://son.radio-france.fr/locales/corse/info/lejournalc020109.rm


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

368. *Castel di Tora* is a municipality in the Province of Rieti (Lazio) located about 50 km northeast of Rome and about 20 km southeast of Rieti.










---


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

I thoroughly understood, albeit it sounds pretty central-italian patois (I'm from insubric Lombardy). I think corsican accent is quite untouched, mostly similar to umbrian, to my ear, than to tuscan or northern-sardinian - which are deemed to be the next. 
With regard to words, if the strong majority is linguistically the same as current italian some are local (pallone, tòcca, cartulare) yet in touch with some italian dialect, and some sound like kind of 'corsicized' french (relegaziune, prufessiunale, grippa, disimpiegati).
Since there is no major difference between french and italian syntax, this is no issue.

Hadn't I known it's corsican I would think it's Rieti's dialect (Lazio, though Umbria until 1927). French words are perfectly uttered of course, so I would detect the truth in a while all the same.


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

brisavoine said:


> What do you think of the Corsican spoken in that recording? How does it sound to your ear? To me, when I listened to the TV news programs, their Corsican seemed to have a strong French accent. I had imagined it would have more of an Italian accent, so I was surprised. But to you guys, how does it sound?
> 
> Here is the link: rtsp://son.radio-france.fr/locales/corse/info/lejournalc020109.rm


The first part is spoken with a noticeable French accent. The journalist at 2:45 is much better though. 

Although I can easily understand everything, this has to be one of the funniest language I've ever heard, mainly because (as most other vernacular languages of the peninsula) it lacks the civilized () expressions of Standard Italian, and has to rely on informal expressions to express concepts. Those expressions are used and understood in spoken Italian as well, but in a formal context such as the radio news they definitely sound strange.


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

vittorio tauber said:


> Hadn't I known it's corsican I would think it's Rieti's dialect (Lazio, though Umbria until 1927). French words are perfectly uttered of course, so I would detect the truth in a while all the same.


I'm from Central Italy and it sounds much closer to Southern Italian dialects than anything in Central Italy to me. I'd say a sort of drunk Calabrese. Although of course I'm just talking about how it sounds.


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

:clown::clown:


Federicoft said:


> I'm from Central Italy and it sounds much closer to Southern Italian dialects than anything in Central Italy to me. I'd say a sort of drunk Calabrese. Although of course I'm just talking about how it sounds.



Funny. Umbrian, calabrese, then it's just... corsican. 
Yet calabrese is too far-southern-italian, like salentine and sicilian.
Wouldn't the streaming sound a bit like whatever unidentified sort of 'inner' central italian? Romanesco sounds quite different for sure, since romanesco has a strong 15th-century florentine stress.
Then again my ear is possibly a biased gallo-italic one...:nuts:


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Actually if you hear carefully it shows many distinctly Southern features.

S read as ʃ (_nosc-tru_, _visc-tu_, _sc-statisc-tiche_), words ending with -u, ʤ read as ɡi (_ghiorno_ instead of _giorno_), g instead of c (_siguro_), d instead of t (_prioridà_), plus some grammatical features (_ne simu a mille_).

_...ghiste vittime nun temenu ghiù...
...sconfitta a casa soja...
...inte o freddu...
...dumeniga u ritruverete into u nostru..._
could be sentences from any southern dialect for what I know.

But probably a speaker of Southern Italian would have a different opinion too. Lol.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Interesting. Well, as soon as the TV news programs on the France 3 website work again, I'll post a link here. What's interesting with the TV news programs is they interview lots of people on the ground. Some are able to speak Corsican, some are not. Some roll the r, some don't. But you'll tell me what you think when I post the link.


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

369. Villa Melzi, a nineteenth century mansion near *Bellagio (Lombardy)*, Bellagio is a small town and municipality in the Province of Como, famous for its setting at the intersection of the three branches of the Y-shaped lake, which is also known as Lario. Bellagio is situated at the tip of the peninsula separating the lake's two southern arms as evidently displayed this previous pic: n° 188.










photo taken by me

--


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

370. A typical sight in the _*Campagna*_, the Roman countryside, very much beloved by Goethe, Stendhal, Chateaubriand, Mommsen, Nathaniel Hawthorne, Lord Byron, Rilke, Respighi, Pasolini and Federicoft. 
The picture was taken in the Caffarella Park (_Parco della Caffarella_) an urban park within Rome. In the same park there is a Medieval farmhouse, still inhabited by shepherd families, which every morning drive their flock to pasture. They sell a delicious homemade ricotta too. And all this happens, believe it or not, just 2 km away from the Lateran or the Colosseum.



---



---

Other photos of the park taken by myself.


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

Federicoft said:


> 370. A typical sight in the _*Campagna*_, the Roman countryside, very much beloved by Goethe, Stendhal, Chateaubriand, Mommsen, Nathaniel Hawthorne, Lord Byron, Rilke, Respighi, Pasolini and Federicoft.
> The picture was taken in the Caffarella Park (_Parco della Caffarella_) an urban park within Rome. In the same park there is a Medieval farmhouse, still inhabited by shepherd families, which every morning drive their flock to pasture. They sell a delicious homemade ricotta too. And all this happens, believe it or not, just 2 km away from the Lateran or the Colosseum.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

Federicoft said:


> In the same park there is a Medieval farmhouse, still inhabited by shepherd families, which every morning drive their flock to pasture. They sell a delicious homemade ricotta too. And all this happens, believe it or not, just 2 km away from the Lateran or the Colosseum.


^^
Today is jenuary 5th and we have only 4 photos of this new year. So I think I can post the picture.

371. The *medieval farmhouse* in *Parco della Caffarella.* 










---












Federicoft said:


> Other photos of the park taken by myself.


Thank you kay:


----------



## Wasca (Jul 20, 2007)

372. Palazzo Mincuzzi, *Bari*, Apulia region. Built in 1895 it is the symbol of the commercial soul of the city.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/paolomargari/sets/72157605681809211/


----------



## Wasca (Jul 20, 2007)

373. Duomo Tonti, *Cerignola*, Apulia region.


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

I think I've seen few churches uglier than this one. Wrong format BTW.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Federicoft said:


> I think I've seen few churches uglier than this one. Wrong format BTW.


Ah, we've got tons of problems like that in the French thread. In particular, I never understand why the French forumers often post blurry pictures when the Italian forumers usually always post clear and clean-cut pictures. :dunno:

Perhaps you guys could organize a training session for the French forumers to explain to them how to look for good quality and clean-cut pictures. Lol.


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

You should always keep an eye on these insubordinates. 
Ordnung und Recht!!


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Hm, I think it's "Recht und Ordnung". 

Or, in its Italian version: "Chi va piano va sano".


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

Federicoft said:


> I think I've seen few churches uglier than this one. Wrong format BTW.



Indeed. Apulia is full of stunning Cathedrals. If Cerignola's so-called Duomo was my bishop's seat, I would consider embracing islam. Religion is too serious not to be a matter of aesthetics.
As a personal note about posted pictures, the german thread is definitely displaying the far best pictures, which rarely miss the wow-factor (be it a matter either of subject or take or editing - rather a blend of the three): as a result, the Reichsdraht is -deservedly- the most visited.
Obwohl Deutschland atemberaubend ist, I hold for sure Italy is better off (the venues not the people, I mean). So while Palazzo Mincuzzi is cute, _Ceriggnaule_'s duomo sucks (maybe a dolly-placed HDR would have made it up - maybe). Villa Melzi is too tiny, and the parkscape desperately wants depth and contrast. That's what Flickr and Panoramio are for: repositories of breathtaking photos to be freely looted. I had been unaskedly stolen lots of pics much before joining Skyscrapercity -and you know what? I was glad my work would be appreciated- thus the usual bulk of disclaims "gotta ask the author in advance" is weak.

Pointed that out, when is it up posting to me? There must be a schedule, I guess.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

vittorio tauber said:


> Pointed that out, when is it up posting to me?


After midnight Vatican time.


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

brisavoine said:


> After midnight Vatican time.


Uh?


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

^^
After 24:00 (GMT+1) 

You are right though. Nobody has to feel obliged to post a pic every day. If you can't find a worthy pic for that day, it's perfectly ok to skip it instead of scrambling to post iPhone shots. Try to post pics that are _really_ special and have an artistic quality. Danke.

The German thread is awesome but there are too many pics for my taste... too much distracting. That's the purpose of allowing no more than one photo per day. 

VT, is your pic worthy or is it an iPhone shot? Cause I have one too... 
I'll gladly give priority to yours if you think so.


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

Holy shit! Too early. Let's make it tomorrow. I've got tons of pics, not necessarily of mine. I can't choose in a nick of time. 
Thanks for the priority, I resign though. It's your turn as due.
Do it your best. ;-)


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

Federicoft said:


> ^^
> After 24:00 (GMT+1)


I couldn't properly grasp the wanna-be-nice sarcasm of _Spezzavena_. My fault no doubt.


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

374. I think Turin is unduly underrepresented in this thread - and not just this thread. Just one pic for a city of its size (1 million inhabitants; 1,5 million in the urban area, more than 2,5 million in the metro) and importance (the first capital of Italy, the capital of its heavy industry, home to Fiat, Lancia, Juventus FC, Nutella, Lavazza, Pininfarina, Cirio, Martini among many other things) is absolutely woeful. This is its eccentric skyline, dominated by the 167m *Mole Antonelliana*, handsomely backlit by snowcapped Alps.



---


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

vittorio tauber said:


> I couldn't properly grasp the wanna-be-nice sarcasm of _Spezzavena_.


Sarcasm? What sarcasm? Santa Madonna! There can't be sarcasm when mentioning our Holy Mother the Church. 

By the way, nice translation. :lol:


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

:hilarious


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

Neat pic Federioft!

Some years ago I went to Martini & Rossi seat in Pessione (hamlet off Chieri). Unrest and discontent were running among Oltrepò Winemakers, major providers of M&R, so a talk was to be held. No, it wasn't me the middleman of course, I was just his assistant. Besides the nice palazzetto hosting the headquarters and the facility you can find in there an interesting Museum of History of Wine, among the best on the subject I've entered, and a Terrazza Martini Restaurant - the dinner was piedmontesely flawless. 



brisavoine said:


> Sarcasm? What sarcasm? Santa Madonna! There can't be sarcasm when mentioning our Holy Mother the Church.
> 
> By the way, nice translation. :lol:


XX settembre forever, I'd re-establish the festivity.


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

vittorio tauber said:


> XX settembre forever, I'd re-establish the festivity.


Just for the record.

Napoléon, cédant Sedan, céda ses dents.
And Italy gained Rome.


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

^^The Italian thread is undergoing Bismarckization. :gaah:

Kampflamm, leave the body of Vittorio Tauber at once!


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

377. S. Biagio's church, *Montepulciano (Tuscany)*. 









picture taken from *flickr* Giuseppe Toscano's photostream 

--


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

very gloomy sunset, like it :yes:


----------



## Pirro (May 3, 2008)

378. Prato della Valle, Padova ( Veneto)
Prato Della Valle is one of the biggest square of the europe(88620 mq), is second only to the read square,moscow.
(foto presa dal sitto di massimo Giorgetti)


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)




----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

^^
Amazing picture!


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

379. Comacchio is a town of Emilia Romagna, Italy, in the province of Ferrara, 48 km by road from the town of Ferrara, in the centre of the lagoon of Valli di Comacchio, just north of the present mouth of the Reno. It is built on more than thirteen different islets, joined by bridges. In the picture, *Ponte dei Trepponti.*










---


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

nice! (but is the pic number 378 )


----------



## Pirro (May 3, 2008)

Pincio said:


> ^^
> Amazing picture!


Grazie! :cheers:
comunque non l'ho fata io l'ho presa in rette...





Pincio said:


> 378. Comacchio is a town of Emilia Romagna, Italy, in the province of Ferrara, 48 km by road from the town of Ferrara, in the centre of the lagoon of Valli di Comacchio, just north of the present mouth of the Reno. It is built on more than thirteen different islets, joined by bridges. In the picture, *Ponte dei Trepponti.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wonderful..!
Stupenda questa foto..!!
Io sono stato a ferrara.. e mi e piaciuta molto... il castello sull aqua..il duomo il palazzo dei diamanti... il centro storico in generale era molto carino... Comacchio sembra bellissima..., é da visitare...


----------



## Pirro (May 3, 2008)

Vicino a Prato della valle, a Padova.. Si trova La basilica di Sant Antonio! Uno dei santi piu amati in Iatalia, Portogallo e Albania.. Shen Ndoi in albanese


----------



## Ampsicora (Jan 13, 2005)

Thak you for posting, but this is a "one picture per day" thread.


----------



## Pirro (May 3, 2008)

Ampsicora said:


> Thak you for posting, but this is a "one picture per day" thread.


Prego! 
Nn capisco??? io ho postato solo una foto...


----------



## Apteryx (Apr 3, 2007)

Si ma una foto al giorno significa che in tutto oggi verrà postata una foto, ti ha preceduto Pincio 
Bisogna essere molto tempisti in questo thread a volte mezzanotte e 01 è già molto tardi :lol:
Cerca poi di iniziare sempre il post con il numero della foto, ed una breve descrizione, inoltre tutte le foto devono essere larghe 1024.

so che è complicato ma così il thread è molto più ordinato e leggibile. grazie!


----------



## Pirro (May 3, 2008)

Ok avevo capito male...! credevo una foto per ogni partecipante....:doh:
@*Pincio* scusami ma dovresti cambiare il numero della tua ultima foto ( se ti va).. perche l'ho meso alla mia foto che avevo postato il giorno prima... Grazie!!!
:cheers:


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

Pirro said:


> Ok avevo capito male...! credevo una foto per ogni partecipante....:doh:
> @*Pincio* scusami ma dovresti cambiare il numero della tua ultima foto ( se ti va).. perche l'ho meso alla mia foto che avevo postato il giorno prima... Grazie!!!
> :cheers:


Ok kay:
Sotto la foto di Prato della Valle metti questa immagine (la cartina del Veneto)
http://img106.imageshack.us/img106/6969/italyregionsvenetomapyu5.png
^^


----------



## Pirro (May 3, 2008)

Fatto...! 
Grazire..!!! 
:cheers:


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

edit


----------



## Kakaloo (Jan 7, 2009)

Bello!!!


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Highrising Pavia*

380. A skyline of Pavia

















A sample of various styles you can find in a historical italian city like Pavia.
Left to right: the gothic belltower of Carmine, the romanesque belltower of San Giovanni Domnarum, the rationalist Tower of the Prefecture and the renaissance Tower Bottigella.
Many highrises in a glimpse.


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Sweet. Now you just need a number:

.380

and a map:


to make it perfect!


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

Federicoft said:


> Sweet. Now you just need a number:
> 
> .380
> 
> ...


I was about to do that myself. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

erbsenzaehler said:


> ^ *© Austria/Germany!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma chi sei il fratello di Stranfiér?


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

erbsenzaehler said:


> ^ *© Austria/Germany!*


:nono:
© Diaz.

:angel:

This thread is turning into a surrealist mess btw. Back to the pics.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice pix Pincio :cheers:


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

edit


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

392. *L' Aquila's fortress* (_Forte Spagnolo_) lies on the highest part of the town. 
It was erected by the Spanish viceroy Don Pedro de Toledo in 1534 and
is currently home to the National Museum of Abruzzo.


*Flickr*


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

edit


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

ti ringrazio, Max :bowtie:


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

mi3max said:


> @ Ciuffomas/Pincio quel edificio è orrendo, vietato fotografare, poi in questo thread ci sono troppe chiese, meglio limitarsi ai capolavori d'architettura; la qualità delle foto e dei posti che abbiamo scelto negli ultimi tempi è pessima, ci vuole lo scatto d'orgoglio:lol:.


Del Molise ne abbiamo poche, e poi non sono d'accordo su quanto dici, a me interessa molto andare a scovare posti meno conosciuti, non solo posti che puoi trovare in un depliant turistico o in libro di storia dell'arte. Certo ci vorrebbe un po' più di equilibrio e varietà nella scelta dei soggetti, paesaggi, mare, montagna, città, antico, moderno, ecc.


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

There are plenty of lesser-know places worth a pic, but these 19th century neo-gothic and neo-crappy churches are just abhorrent, and have no artistic or historical value whatsoever. It's not the first time someone post one of them... I mean, come on.

As regards under-represented regions, only post a picture of these places if you have a great one, do not post it just for the sake of posting it.


----------



## joga (Oct 26, 2007)

What's wrong with that church?

It's in Italia, isn't it?

So it's "Italy, a picture every day"

Everybody likes what they want.

For italian users:

Ma c'è un codice di comportamento fotografico in questa sezione? In base a cosa alcune cose si possono postare e altre no? Il gusto di chi lo utilizza di più?


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

L'estetica universale.


----------



## joga (Oct 26, 2007)

:lol:

Ah bé, cosa semplicissima da determinare.


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

erbsenzaehler said:


> ^ *© Austria/Germany!*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Er hat offenbar den sarkastischen Kontrast zwischen Nationalismus und Pizza-verbreitung an der Grenze bewiesen.

Witzig!


----------



## can_91 (Oct 17, 2007)

:eek2:


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

_Summary of posted pics until January 26, 2009_
__________________________________________



*North*
Aosta Valley: 

Piedmont: 
*374*_ Mole Antonelliana - Torino_ | *386*_ Sacro Monte di Oropa - Biella _ 

Lombardy:
*369*_ Villa Melzi - Bellagio_ | *380*_ Pavia_ 

Trentino-South Tyrol:
*383*_ Lago di Piazze_ | *391*_ Castello di Trostburg – Ponte Gardena _ 

Veneto:
*378*_ Prato della Valle - Padova_ 

Friuli-Venezia-Giulia:
Liguria:

Emilia-Romagna
*379*_ Ponte dei Trepponti - Comacchio_ 




*Centre*
Tuscany:
*367*_ Chiesa di san Giovanni Battista – Campi Bisenzio_ | *377*_ Chiesa di San Biagio - Montepulciano_ | *388*_ Cattedrale di San Martino - Lucca_ 

the Marche:
*385*_ Tempio di Valadier - Genga_ 

Umbria: 

Latium:
*368*_ Castel di Tora_ | *370*_ Campagna di Roma _ | *371*_ Parco della Caffarella_ | *387*_ Roma_ 

Abruzzo:
*375*_ Rocca Calascio - Abruzzo_ | *376*_ Pacentro_ | *382*_ Campo Imperatore – Gran Sasso_ | *392*_ Fortezza dell’Aquila_ 






*South*
Molise:
*390*_ Santuario dell’Addolorata - Castelpetroso_ 

Campania:
*384*_ Villa Pignatelli - Napoli_ 

Apulia:
*372*_ Palazzo Mincuzzi - Bari_ | *373*_ Duomo di Cerignola_ 

Basilicata:

Calabria:

Sardinia:
*389*_ Lago di Barrocus_ 

Sicily:
*381*_ Isola Bella - Taormina_ 

*LEGENDA:*
● *double pic for same subject.
● red no pic.


----------



## Wasca (Jul 20, 2007)

joga said:


> Ma c'è un codice di comportamento fotografico in questa sezione? In base a cosa alcune cose si possono postare e altre no? Il gusto di chi lo utilizza di più?


Sì, i gusti di federicoft.

@ shezan: That castle is very similar to Barletta's one!  Very interesting!


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Qvd3adSrsA&eurl=http://www.lefigaro.fr/international/2009/01/26/01003-20090126ARTFIG00320-battisti-carla-sarkozy-assure-n-y-etre-pour-rien-.ph








even more sexy in when she speaks italian


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

Best of best when she just shuts herself up. Nobody's perfect (nearly there).


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

393. * Anguillara Sabazia (Latium)*, small town and comune located in the countryside of Rome, it lay on a small cape on the coast of the Bracciano Lake.










picture taken from *flickr* Nick Peters1's photostream 

--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

edit


----------



## Barcelona60 (Dec 21, 2007)

*Pizza!*

Yo si quiero pizza!


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

394. Just an ordinary street in *Tarvisio* (Friulian and German: _Tarvis_, Slovenian: _Trbiž_), the northeasternmost municipality in Italy, located in Friuli region, at the only tripoint of Romance, Germanic and Slavic world.



---


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

edit


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Sure about what?


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

It's definitely not the north-WESTERNmost municipality in Italy!  Not the north-westernmost, but the north-easternmost
The only thing we can say, is that Tarvisio does not belong to the italian geographic region


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

:nuts:
You are right, it is not the North-Westernmost but it is definitely the North-Easternmost.


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

Sardinia Beaches, Part 1/2

395. *Coticcio bay*, in Caprera Island at the top Northeast edge of Sardinia:


*Flickr*


----------



## Caustic (Jul 8, 2003)

Ce ne sono già una valanga di foto simili della Sardegna. Possibile che non ci sia altro di interessante da vedere sull'isola? Vedendo questo thread sembrerebbe quasi di no...

Bella foto, comunque.


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

vai su Flickr, cerca, seleziona, posta


----------



## lucknowii sky (Oct 29, 2006)

Italy and France both are very beautiful.
But mine favorite is Germany!!


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

edit


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

Amazing picture!!!


----------



## MonsieurAquilone (May 12, 2007)

I have a friend from Tarvisio.  And that Sardegna photo is stunning! My compliments!


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

396. The view over the town of *Sabaudia*, its long beach full of sumptuous villas and Lake Paola from the peak of Cape Circeo, just 80km south of Rome. Sabaudia was founded by Mussolini in the 30s. Today it's a well know seaside resort, very popular with Romans, who flock there in the dog days of July and August.



---


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)




----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

edit: pic at the next page, thanks!


----------



## Caustic (Jul 8, 2003)

So, who is posting a picture today? :|


----------



## makkillottu (Dec 30, 2008)

SARDINIA, ITALY.

*Gorroppu*, Europe's biggest canyon (400m high!)

Deleted (for the pleasure of Federicoft)

Do you like it, Caustic Window? :lol:


----------



## makkillottu (Dec 30, 2008)

Three li'l Saharas! :cheers::cheers:


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

What part of "one picture every day" don't you understand?


----------



## makkillottu (Dec 30, 2008)

There are for all the days I've lost, but I'll edit all of them in just one, if that's what you want.


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

It's one picture every day, not one picture per person every day. 
If someone has already posted you should leave it until after midnight, if you want to post here. Of course you are free to open a new thread and post as much pics as you want to.


----------



## makkillottu (Dec 30, 2008)

Thx guy...


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

edit


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

Sardinia Beaches, Part 2/2

397. *Orosei Gulf* and a little beach, east Sardinia Island.


*Flickr*


----------



## Kriativus (Jul 23, 2007)

Jesus Christ, this is fucking beautiful! Take it easy, Shezan! This way, I'm gonna go depressed!


----------



## Kriativus (Jul 23, 2007)

Tell me you italians, where are the best italian beaches? I mean, to go swimming and enjoying time. 

I know you guys love Sardegna and its beaches (are they less cold than those from the italian peninsula?) and always go there in holidays, but which are the best ones?


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

Kriativus said:


> Tell me you italians, where are the best italian beaches? I mean, to go swimming and enjoying time.
> 
> I know you guys love Sardegna and its beaches (are they less cold than those from the italian peninsula?) and always go there in holidays, but which are the best ones?


Some of my favourite beaches:

Spiaggia dei Conigli (Lampedusa, Sicily)
All the beaches in Sardinia
All the beaches in Apulia
Porto Infreschi, Marina di Camerota (Campania)
Riserva dello Zingaro (Sicily)
Cala Rossa (Favignana Island, Sicily)
San Vito lo Capo (Sicily)
Tropea (Calabria)
Capo Vaticano (Calabria)
Chiaia Luna (Ponza Island, Lazio)
Palinuro (Campania)
Paestum (Campania)
Mondello (Sicily)
Varigotti (Liguria)
Conca dei Marini, Amalfi Coast (Campania)
Castiglione della Pescaia (Tuscany)
Cavoli (Elba, Tuscany)
Argentario (Tuscany)
Isola del Giglio (Tuscany)
Sperlonga (Lazio)
Marina di Ascea (Campania)
Sirolo, Conero (Abruzzo)
Maratea (Basilicata)
Noto (Sicily)
Monterosso, Cinque Terre (Liguria)
San Rossore (Tuscany)


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

Pincio said:


> Some of my favourite beaches:
> 
> All the beaches in Sardinia
> All the beaches in Apulia


Quote.


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Kriativus said:


> I know you guys love Sardegna and its beaches (are they less cold than those from the italian peninsula?)


No, they are much colder! 
Pincio's list is very good.

Errr... *makkillottu, could you please remove your pics?* Thanks in advance.


----------



## makkillottu (Dec 30, 2008)

Federicoft said:


> No, they are much colder!
> Pincio's list is very good.
> 
> Errr... *makkillottu, could you please remove your pics?* Thanks in advance.


I've removed the exceeding pics. I've left just a jpg file. Is that okay? :lol:

PS: Also Shezan has to remove its image...


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

edit


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

Villa Capra (Rotonda del Palladio) - Vicenza - Veneto 

and i post it the right day!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Caustic (Jul 8, 2003)

Fede, perché hai rimosso i nomi di località dalla prima pagina? E ora come li si fanno i controlli per vedere cosa é già stato pubblicato?


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Caustic Window said:


> Fede, perché hai rimosso i nomi di località dalla prima pagina? E ora come li si fanno i controlli per vedere cosa é già stato pubblicato?


Stavo trascrivendo le località una per una associando ogni località alla sua foto, visto che così non serve a molto, solo che poi mi sono scocciato.  
Comunque la lista è nel post 1262 (grazie mi3max).


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

makkillottu said:


> I've removed the exceeding pics. I've left just a jpg file. Is that okay? :lol:
> 
> PS: Also Shezan has to remove its image...


Allora, devo essermi spiegato male: nelle ventiquattro ore solari è permesso pubblicare una ed una sola foto. Il primo che la pubblica vince.
Shezan per quel giorno è stato il primo, quindi non deve togliere nulla. Tu sei arrivato dopo, e quindi non avresti potuto pubblicarle. Vorresti ora per favore rimuoverle? :|


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

_Summary of posted pics until January 31, 2009_
__________________________________________



*North*
Aosta Valley: 

Piedmont: 
*374*_ Mole Antonelliana - Torino_ | *386*_ Sacro Monte di Oropa - Biella _ 

Lombardy:
*369*_ Villa Melzi - Bellagio_ | *380*_ Pavia_ 

Trentino-South Tyrol:
*383*_ Lago di Piazze_ | *391*_ Castello di Trostburg – Ponte Gardena _ 

Veneto:
*378*_ Prato della Valle - Padova_ | *398*_ Villa Capra - Vicenza_ 

Friuli-Venezia-Giulia:
*394*_ Tarvisio_ 

Liguria:

Emilia-Romagna
*379*_ Ponte dei Trepponti - Comacchio_ 




*Centre*
Tuscany:
*367*_ Chiesa di san Giovanni Battista – Campi Bisenzio_ | *377*_ Chiesa di San Biagio - Montepulciano_ | *388*_ Cattedrale di San Martino - Lucca_ 

the Marche:
*385*_ Tempio di Valadier - Genga_ 

Umbria: 

Latium:
*368*_ Castel di Tora_ | *370*_ Campagna di Roma _ | *371*_ Parco della Caffarella_ | *387*_ Roma_ | *393*_ Anguillara Sabazia_ | *396*_ Sabaudia_ 

Abruzzo:
*375*_ Rocca Calascio - Abruzzo_ | *376*_ Pacentro_ | *382*_ Campo Imperatore – Gran Sasso_ | *392*_ Fortezza dell’Aquila_ 






*South*
Molise:
*390*_ Santuario dell’Addolorata - Castelpetroso_ 

Campania:
*384*_ Villa Pignatelli - Napoli_ 

Apulia:
*372*_ Palazzo Mincuzzi - Bari_ | *373*_ Duomo di Cerignola_ 

Basilicata:

Calabria:

Sardinia:
*389*_ Lago di Barrocus_ | *395*_ Cala Coticcio_ | *397*_ Golfo di Orosei_ 

Sicily:
*381*_ Isola Bella - Taormina_ 

________________________________________________________________________
*LEGENDA:*
● *double pic for same subject.
● red no pic.


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

*2008 SUMMARY*
________________________________________



*North*
Aosta Valley: 
*22*_ Valtournanche_ | *60*_ Gressoney-Saint-Jean_ | *119*_ Lago d'Arpy_ | *130*_ Lago Blu_ | *285*_ Forte di Bard_ | *292*_ Ghiacciaio del Brenva_ | *351*_ Massiccio del Monte Rosa dalla Val d'Ayas_ | *366*_ Aiguille Noire de Peuterey_

Piedmont: 
*8*_ Sacra di San Michele_ | *27**_ Isola di San Giulio (1^)_ | *36*_ Castello del Valentino_ | *55*_ Langhe_ | *69*_ Lago Maggiore e isole Borromee_ | *83*_ Alpi da Mondovì_ | *92*_ Castello di Grinzane Cavour_  | *158*_ Saluzzo_ | *184*_ Castello di Serralunga d'Alba_ | *204*_ Monte Viso & Po_ | *221*_ Scarpia - Alagna Valsesia_ | *230*_ Castello di Cannero_ | *239*_ Reggia di Venaria Reale - Torino_ | *250*_ Monviso dalla val Lemina_ | *266**_ Isola di San Giulio (2^ foto)_ | *275*_ Villa della Tesoriera - Torino_ | *310*_ Isola dei Pescatori - Lago Maggiore_ | *317*_ Palazzina di Caccia - Stupinigi_ | *333*_ Piazza Castello - Torino_ | *339*_ Castello di Casalbagliano_ 

Lombardy: 
*10*_bis_ _ Milano - Galleria Vittorio Emanuele II_ | *18*_ Villa Arconati_ | *32*_ Brescia_ | *39*_ Piazza Duomo - Milano_ | *46 * _ Bicocca - Milano_ | *56 * _ Bergamo _ | *75 * _ Lago d’Iseo_ | *86* _ Bormio_ | *89 * _ Fiume Adda_ | *97 * _ Isola di Garda_ | *123 * _ Mantova_ | *135* _ Sacro Monte di Varese_ | *145* _ Pavia_ | *177 * _Palazzo Mondadori - Segrate_ | *188* _ Lago di Como_ | *196 * _ Villa Borromeo Visconti Litta - Lainate_ | *207* _ Piazza Ducale - Vigevano_ | *208 * _ Cascate del Serio_ | *226 * _ Cattedrale di Cremona_ | *248* _ Cimitero Monumentale - Milano_ | *267 * _ Gravedona_ | *272* _ Canevino_ | *281* _ Milano via Vittor Pisani_ | *296* _ Milano_ | *312 * _ Isola di Loreto – Lago d’Iseo_ | *316* _ Ponte di barche - Bereguardo_ | *319 * _ Ossuccio_ | *340* _ Autodromo di Monza_ | *341* _ Villa Reale - Monza_ | *342* _ Duomo - Monza_ | *347* _ Castello Sforzesco - Milano_  | *348* _ Milano vicolo Lavandai_ | *349 * _ Milano via Madonnina_ | *357* _ Basilica di San Lorenzo - Milano_ 

Trentino-South Tyrol: 
*2 * _ Sasslong_ | *14 *_ Trento_  | *16 *_ Lago di Carezza_  | *30 *_ Geislerspitze ( Odle di Funes) _  | *47 *_ Castello di Campo Tures_  | *144 *_ Castelrotto_  | *160 *_ Castello di Brunico_  | *178 *_ Castello di Toblino_  | *195 *_ Lago di Tenno_  | *219 *_ Eremitaggio di San Colombano_  | *220 *_ Trento_  | *268 *_ Piramidi di terra - Renon_  | *274 *_ Torri del Vajolet_  | *278 *_ Lago di Resia_  | *286 *_ Chiesa di San Nicola – lago di Valdurna_  | *305 *_ Vipiteno_  | *318 *_ Lago Pisciadù – Val Cavazza_  

Veneto: 
*10*_ Bassano del Grappa_  | *35*_ Burano_  | *50*_ Villa Pisani - Stra_  | *70**_ Borghetto - Valeggio sul Mincio (1^)_  | *72*_ Malcesine - Lago di Garda_  | *78*_ Verona_ | *93*_ Jesolo_ | *100*_ Molinetto della Croda - Refrontolo_ | *105*_ Canal Grande - Venezia_ | *108*_ Valpolicella_ | *111*_ Net Tower - Padova _ | *128*_ Porto Marghera_ | *133*_ Chioggia_ | *143*_ Basilica di Santa Giustina - Padova_ | *179*_ San Giorgio Maggiore - Venezia_ | *190*_ Santa Maria e San Donato - Murano_ | *194*_ Cason Zappa – Laguna di Venezia_ | *198*_ Ghiacciaio della Marmolada_ | *216*_ Marostica_ | *229*_ Lago di Misurina_ | *233*_ Ponte di Calatrava - Venezia_ | *235**_ Borghetto – Valeggio sul Mincio (2^ foto)_ | *254*_ Fiume Piave_ | *259*_ Murano_ | *264*_ Madonna della Corona di Spiazzi – Caprino Veronese_ | *269*_ Sappada_ | *295*_ Valle dei Mulini - Lusiana_ | *326*_ Treviso_ 

Friuli-Venezia Giulia: 
*3*_ Lungomare di Trieste_ | *43*_ Piazza delle Erbe - Udine_ | *66*_ Palmanova_ | *113*_ Chiusaforte_ | *124*_ Piazza Unità d’Italia - Trieste_ | *261*_ Venzone_ | *293*_ Cividale del Friuli_ | *309*_ Casoni di Marano_ | *322*_ Monte Santo di Lussari - Tarvisio_ 

Liguria: 
*7*_ Piazza De Ferrari - Genova_ | *12*_ Ville di Paraggi - Portofino_ | *48*_ Camogli_ | *104*_ Castello della Pietra - Vobbia_ | *115*_ Cervo_ | *126*_ Corniglia_ | *175*_ Portovenere_ | *181*_ Colletta di Castelbianco_ | *222*_ Genova, il porto_ | *231*_ Santa Margherita Ligure_ | *238*_ Tellaro_ | *245*_ Vernazza_ | *298*_ Boccadasse - Genova_ | *308*_ Genova via Brigata Liguria_ | *329*_ Abbazia di San Fruttuoso - Camogli_ | *334*_ Apricale_ | *356*_ Dolceacqua_ 

Emilia-Romagna: 
*11*_ La Pietra di Bismantova_ | *37*_ Vigoleno_ | *67*_ Compiano_ | *91*_ Bologna_ | *95*_ Valli di Comacchio_ | *101*_ Cimitero di San Cataldo - Modena_ | *110*_ Fontanellato_ | *117*_ Castrocaro Terme_ | *149*_Lago Nero _ | *213*_ Cattedrale di Ferrara_ | *227*_ Piacenza_ | *232*_ Castello di Torrechiara_ | *234*_ Bologna_ | *247*_ Ponti di Calatrava – Reggio Emilia_ | *280*_ Piazzetta della Pomposa - Modena_ | *294*_ F16 in volo sul Cesenate_ | *328*_ Bobbio_ | *355*_ETR500 nei pressi di Grizzana_ | *361*_ Sant’Agata Bolognese_ |



*Centre*
Tuscany: 
*9*_ Abbazia di San Galgano_ | *9*_bis__ Siena_ | *15*_ Montepulciano_ | *24*_ Chiesa di S. Maria Forisportam - Lucca_ | *28*_ Ponteginori_ | *61*_ Monticchiello_ | *63*_ Piazza San Lorenzo - Firenze_ | *64*_ Piazza della S.Annunziata - Firenze_ | *65*_ Cimitero Falciani - Firenze_ | *77*_ Pitigliano_ | *79*_ Bagno Vignoni_ | *118*_ Basilica di Santa Croce - Firenze_ | *125*_ Fiume Arno - Firenze_ | *142*_ Ponte a Rigo_ | *152*_ Sorano _ | *157*_ Montepulciano _ | *159*_ S.Miniato _ | *160*_bis__ San Cerbone - Massa Marittima _ | *169*_ Piazza Anfiteatro - Lucca _ | *186*_ Isola d'Elba_ | *189*_ Villa Torrigiani - Camigliano_ | *206*_ Piazza Pio II - Pienza_ | *217*_ Volterra_ | *243*_ Pienza_ | *253*_ Firenze_ | *257*_ Isola Santa_ | *263*_ Santa Maria della Spina - Pisa_ | *290*_ Laguna di Orbetello_ | *335*_ Val d'Orcia - Chianciano e sullo sfondo Montepulciano_ | *336*_ Panorama della Val d'Orcia_ 

the Marche: 
*6*_ Loreto_ | *33*_ Ripatransone_ | *73*_ Monti Sibillini_ | *81*_ Torre di Palme_ | *109*_ Fortezza di San Leo_ | *134*_ Fermo_ | *156*_ Colline di Macerata_ | *201*_ Grotte di Frasassi_ | *211*_ Frontone_ | *249*_ Ascoli Piceno_ | *251*_ Fabriano_ | *300*_ Paesaggio Tolentinese_ | *330*_ Pietrosara_ | *344*_ Gradara_ 

Umbria: 
*23**_ Pian Grande - Castelluccio di Norcia 1^_ | *44*_ Val di Chiascio_ | *85*_ Assisi_ | *90*_ Cascata delle Marmore_ | *106*_ Spoleto_ | *112*_ Basilica di San Francesco - Assisi_ | *141*_ Perugia_ | *172*_ Arrone_ | *192*_ Foligno_ | *202*_ Orvieto_ | *237**_ Pian Grande - Castelluccio di Norcia (2^ foto)_ | *241*_ Castelluccio di Norcia_ | *311*_ Chiavano_ | *314*_ Preci_ | *345*_ Bettona_ 

Latium: 
*26*_ Basilica di San Marco Evangelista al Campidoglio - Roma_ | *34*_ Arpino_ | *51*_ Via Appia - Roma_ | *52*_ Piazza Navona - Roma_ | *53*_ San Luigi dei Francesi - Roma_ | *68*_ Eur - Roma_ | *88*_ Santa Maria Maddalena - Roma_ | *139*_ Roma_ | *146*_ Civita di Bagnoregio_ | *151*_ Bracciano_ | *166**_ Parco dei Mostri - Bomarzo 1^_ | *174*_ Tuscania_ | *191**_ Parco dei Mostri - Bomarzo (2^ foto)_ | *205*_ Piazza del Popolo - Roma_ | *209*_ Ponte Vittorio Emanuele II - Roma_ | *214*_ Abbazia di Fossanova_ | *215*_ Roma via Condotti_ | *244*_ Acquedotto di Claudio - Roma_ | *246*_ Rocca di Papa_ | *255*_ Monticchio_ | *258*_ Ara Pacis - Roma_ | *283*_ Isola del Liri_ | *288*_ Villa Doria Pamphili - Roma_ |*299*_ Basilica dei SS Giovanni e Paolo - Roma_ | *304*_ Bomarzo_ | *321*_ Ponza_ | *327*_ Fontana di Trevi - Roma_ | *337*_ Torre Alfina_ | *350*_ Tempio di Adriano - Roma_ | *362*_ Abbazia di Fossanova_ 

Abruzzo: 
*25*_ Rocca Calascio_ | *40*_ Monte Corvo e lago Campotosto_ | *49*_ Vasto_ | *96*_ Castello di Celano_ | *102*_ Maiella_ | *127*_ Gran Sasso_ | *136*_ S.Eufemia a Maiella_ | *170*_ Colonnella_ | *173*_ Altopiano Abruzzese_ | *183*_ Cocullo_ | *185*_ Goriano Sicoli_ | *284*_ Roccaraso_ | *307*_ S.Maria della Pietà - Gran Sasso_ 



*South*
Molise: 
*29*_ Termoli_ | *87*_ Altilia_ | *165*_ Rocchetta al Volturno_ | *306*_ Venafro_ | *324*_ Pescopennataro_ 

Campania: 
*19*_ Castello del Matese_ | *38*_ Golfo di Napoli_ | *58*_ Positano_ | *76*_ Isola di Procida_ | *120*_ Faraglioni di Capri_ | *129*_ Tempio di Cerere - Paestum_ | *161*_ Rione Terra - Pozzuoli_ | *210*_ Centro Direzionale - Napoli_ | *225*_ Ravello_ | *240*_ Napoli_ | *242*_ Tocco Claudio_ | *265*_ Amalfi_ | *273*_ Pompei_ | *302*_ Sant'Agata dei Goti_ | *315*_ Reggia di Caserta_ | *323*_ Atena Lucana_ | *343*_ Vesuvio_ | *358*_ Ercolano_ | *360*_ Sorrento_ | *364*_ Sapri_ 

Apulia: 
*4*_ Castel del Monte_ | *31*_ Alberobello_ | *54*_ Isole Tremiti_ | *80*_ Gargano_ | *84*_ Trabucchi - Gargano_ | *99*_ Lecce_ | *114*_ ILVA - Taranto_ | *122*_ Ostuni_ | *132*_ Basilica di Santa Croce - Lecce_ | *137*_ Cattedrale di San Nicola - Trani_ | *138*_ Polignano a Mare_ | *162*_ Torre Guaceto_ | *168*_ Baia delle Zagare_ | *171*_ Santa Cesarea Terme_ | *199*_ Porto Selvaggio_ | *203*_ Duomo di San Corrado - Molfetta_ | *223*_ Molfetta_ | *224*_ Cattedrale di San Sabino - Bari_ | *236*_ Lago Rosso - Otranto_ | *252*_ Palascia_ | *256*_ Lungomare di Bari_ | *270*_ Brindisi_ | *277*_ Basilica di San Nicola - Bari_ | *346*_ Punta Prosciutto_ | *363*_ Gallipoli_ 

Basilicata: 
*17*_ Castelmezzano_ | *59*_ Matera_ | *121*_ Craco Vecchia_ | *164*_ Trecchina_ | *187*_ Capodigiano_ | *260*_ Pietrapertosa_ | *267* bis_ San Francesco - Matera_ | *282*_ Costa di Metaponto_ | *297*_ Abbazia di S.Michele - Rionero in Vulture_ 

Calabria: 
*21**_ Capo Vaticano_ | *62*_ Lago Cecita_ | *82*_ Le Castella_ | *98*_ Costa Calabra dallo Stretto di Messina_ | *103*_ Santa Severina_ | *153*_ Cattolica di Stilo_ | *180*_ Scilla_ | *182*_ Altomonte_ | *193*_ Capo Colonna_ | *200*_ Lago Ampollino_ | *289*_ Fiumefreddo_ | *325*_ Cosenza_ | *365**_ Capo vaticano_

Sardinia: 
*20*_ Ispuligidenie_ | *41*_ Isola della Bocca - Olbia_ | *57*_ Las Plassas_ | *107*_ Rocce Rosse - Arbatax_ | *148*_ Stintino_ | *155*_ Baia di Alghero_ | *163*_ Piscinas_ | *176*_ Nebida_ | *197*_ Calarossa_ | *212*_ Ulivo millenario - San Baltolu di Luras_ | *218*_ Bugerru_ | *228*_ Porto Giunco_ | *279*_ Miniera di Porto Flavia_ | *301*_ Fiordo di Portu Pedrosu_ | *320*_ Dune di Porto Pino_ | *352*_ Monte Pulchiana_ | *353*_ Cala Goloritzè_ | *354*_ Domus de Janas - Sedini_ | *359*_ Castelsardo_ 

Sicily: 
*1*_ Segesta_ | *5*_ Mondello_ | *13*_ Chiese di Martorana e San Cataldo - Palermo_ | *42*_ Rinella_ | *45*_ Campagna di Enna_ | *71*_ Siracusa_ | *74*_ Modica_ | *94*_ Ragusa_ | *116*_ Saline di Trapani_ | *131*_ Isola dei Conigli - Lampedusa_ | *140*_ Cefalù_ | *147*_ Noto_ | *150*_ Isole Eolie_ | *154*_ Favignana_ | *167*_ Tempio di Era - Selinunte_ | *262*_ Pantelleria_ | *276*_ Etna_ | *287*_ Lipari_ | *303*_ Scala dei Turchi - Realmonte_ | *313*_ S.Vito lo Capo_ | *331*_ Pineta di Ragabo - Linguaglossa_ 

________________________________________________________________________________
*LEGENDA:*
● *double pic for same subject.
● red no pic.


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

:master:
Excellent job.


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

^^
Thank you


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

399. This is not the Far West, but the breathtaking *panorama* that surrounds *Civita di Bagnoregio*, in Province of Viterbo (Lazio, Latium).
This is what you can see from the top of the old town.









flickr

---


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

edit


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

400.*Ragusa Ibla* is a neighbourhood and historical heart of *Ragusa (Sicily)*, considered one of the best example of Baroque architecture was declared Unesco World Heritage site since 2002. Ibla is a spectacular mix of narrow streets, steep winding steps, old churches, and fantastic views. 
Previous pic n° 94 represent Duomo's square.










picture taken from *flickr* Alex Bueno's photostream 


--


----------



## marcetw (Dec 14, 2008)

I really love Italy! what a wonderful country! great thread!!


----------



## friedemann (Jun 29, 2006)

wonderful! I love all those little towns sticking on the hills! These badlands are also great :banana: I didn't expect something like that in Italy.
*edit:* behind the banana


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Lake Mergozzo (VB)*

401. The town of *Mergozzo* stretched along Mergozzo Lake, province of Verbania (VB), Piedmont. 
Mergozzo is one of the innumerable well-kept secrets of Italy off the beaten paths. It's a middle-age village (1200 inhabitants) with a bunch of romanesque and barock churches quietly resting by its own small tidy lake - engine-boats are forbidden - where swans and duck float among people bathing. The famous Marmo Rosa (Pink Marble) of Candoglia, cladding the Duomo of Milano, is still drawn here; the Stone of Montorfano is worldwide exported. Major lakes like Maggiore and Orta are within reach, as well as Val Grande National Park, the ski resorts of Val d'Ossola and monte Rosa Massif (4634 m.), second tallest top in Europe.


----------



## Kriativus (Jul 23, 2007)

Pincio said:


> Some of my favourite beaches:
> 
> Spiaggia dei Conigli (Lampedusa, Sicily)
> All the beaches in Sardinia
> ...



Thank you very much, Pincio. I promise I'll take your opinions into consideration when I come back to Italy.


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

Vittorio, the quality of "your" pic is sooo bad :sly:

l think that place deserves better stuff..


----------



## Kriativus (Jul 23, 2007)

Federicoft said:


> No, they are much colder!


Really? I thought It was right the opposite. And where are the warmer ones?


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

Shezan said:


> Vittorio, the quality of "your" pic is sooo bad :sly:
> 
> l think that place deserves better stuff..


Per me è ok


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

edit


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

The whole point of this thread is posting outstanding pics, not pics that are "not too bad". 
Anyway I agree posting two pics of Sardinia beaches in a row is way worse. You are forgiven.


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

Shezan said:


> Vittorio, the quality of "your" pic is sooo bad :sly:
> 
> l think that place deserves better stuff..


Ain't that great pic, not bad though.
Apparently there's no better same-size sunset over Mergozzo on the web. 
As I told it's a place apart.

Sardinia's shores are amazing, but tons of the same stuff are quite a bore on a photoset.


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

The whole point of this thread is posting outstanding pics, not pics that are "not too bad". 
Anyway I agree posting two pics of Sardinia beaches in a row is way worse. You are forgiven.


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Kriativus said:


> Really? I thought It was right the opposite. And where are the warmer ones?


Sicily apparently.


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Federicoft said:


> The whole point of this thread is posting outstanding pics, not pics that are "not too bad".
> Anyway I agree posting two pics of Sardinia beaches in a row is way worse. You are forgiven.





Federicoft said:


> The whole point of this thread is posting outstanding pics, not pics that are "not too bad".
> Anyway I agree posting two pics of Sardinia beaches in a row is way worse. You are forgiven.


You too for your double post


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

Federicoft said:


> The whole point of this thread is posting outstanding pics, not pics that are "not too bad".
> Anyway I agree posting two pics of Sardinia beaches in a row is way worse. You are forgiven.


I'll edit later on, but forget a "_Sunset_ over Mergozzo". Sigh. Just Mergozzo.


----------



## makkillottu (Dec 30, 2008)

Here you have Sardinia's Deserts!


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

402. *Liconi Lake*, 2.555m on the sea level and close to the 
Monte Bianco (_white mountain_), Italy's tallest mountain, 
in Valle D' Aosta region.


*Flickr*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2406640859/


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

_Summary of posted pics until february 05, 2009_
__________________________________________



*North*
Aosta Valley: 
*402*_ Lago di Liconi_ 

Piedmont: 
*374*_ Mole Antonelliana - Torino_ | *[386*_ Sacro Monte di Oropa - Biella _ | *401*_ Mergozzo_ 

Lombardy:
*369*_ Villa Melzi - Bellagio_ | *380*_ Pavia_ 

Trentino-South Tyrol:
*383*_ Lago di Piazze_ | *391*_ Castello di Trostburg – Ponte Gardena _ 

Veneto:
*378*_ Prato della Valle - Padova_ | *398*_ Villa Capra - Vicenza_ 

Friuli-Venezia-Giulia:
*394*_ Tarvisio_ 

Liguria:

Emilia-Romagna
*379*_ Ponte dei Trepponti - Comacchio_ 




*Centre*
Tuscany:
*367*_ Chiesa di san Giovanni Battista – Campi Bisenzio_ | *377*_ Chiesa di San Biagio - Montepulciano_ | *388*_ Cattedrale di San Martino - Lucca_ 

the Marche:
*385*_ Tempio di Valadier - Genga_ 

Umbria: 

Latium:
*368*_ Castel di Tora_ | *370*_ Campagna di Roma _ | *371*_ Parco della Caffarella_ | *387*_ Roma_ | *393*_ Anguillara Sabazia_ | *396*_ Sabaudia_ | *399*_ Panoramica sui Calanchi - Civita di Bagnoregio_ 

Abruzzo:
*375*_ Rocca Calascio - Abruzzo_ | *376*_ Pacentro_ | *382*_ Campo Imperatore – Gran Sasso_ | *392*_ Fortezza dell’Aquila_ 






*South*
Molise:
*390*_ Santuario dell’Addolorata - Castelpetroso_ 

Campania:
*384*_ Villa Pignatelli - Napoli_ 

Apulia:
*372*_ Palazzo Mincuzzi - Bari_ | *373*_ Duomo di Cerignola_ 

Basilicata:

Calabria:

Sardinia:
*389*_ Lago di Barrocus_ | *395*_ Cala Coticcio_ | *397*_ Golfo di Orosei_ 

Sicily:
*381*_ Isola Bella - Taormina_ | *400*_ Ragusa Ibla_ 

________________________________________________________________________
*LEGENDA:*
● *double pic for same subject.
● red no pic.

_______________________

*HERE* - *2008 summary of posted pics.*

_______________________


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

^^ thanks! Contavo su quello  grazie mille.


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

415. *Cefalù Cathedral*, dating from 1131, was commenced in the Norman style, the island of Sicily having been conquered by the Normans in 1091. The façade, characterized by the presence of two large Norman towers, with mullioned windows, each surmounted by small spire added in the 15th century. Inside the cathedral is decorated with Byzantine mosaic, completed before 1170. The lower part and the side walls of the presbyterium were completed only in the 17th century, covering preceding paintings of which scarce traces remain today. See also Cefalù beach (picture #140).










---


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

cool


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

nice Cathedral


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

Really beautiful Cathedral! this Palm seem fals but only left side.


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

Pincio, Cefalù's cathedral must be numbered 415, Lake Garda being picture 413...


----------



## Caustic (Jul 8, 2003)

416. The *Certosa di Padula* is a large famous Carthusian monastery located in the town of Padula, in the Cilento National Park (near Salerno) in Southern Italy (Campania). It is a World Heritage site.
The monastery is the second largest Chartreuse in Italy after the one in Parma. Its building history covers 450 years. Main parts of the building are in Baroque style. It is rather large: 51,500 m² (12.7 acres) in all with 320 rooms and halls










taken from Flickr

--


----------



## Apteryx (Apr 3, 2007)

Padula is a magic place, not really well known and difficult to reach (you must take the A3 Salerno Reggio Calabria motorway ), but it really deserves a visit.


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*417. Monferrato* (*Piemonte*). The natural balcony of the surroundings of *Camino* (Alessandria) toward the Po Valley and the Alps. You can sip your glass of rubino di Cantavenna while listening to your favourite Paolo Conte's record and enjoy this restful april evening. Rice paddles spot the plain in the province of Vercelli, far away yet seeming so close, the cooling towers of the power station of Leri rise like an installation of contemporary art on the right and the entrance of that valley just behind, well, it must be the Aosta Valley. Have a nice stay. 








From Flickr


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Excellent choice. Our dear old Piedmont...


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

418. *Scanno* takes its name from the place in which it is situated.
The Romans gave the name scamnum, scanno, 
stool to the rocky crag on which rest the first buttresses of the hills 
in the Upper Sagittarius valley, L' Aquila Province (Abruzzo).


*Flickr*


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

^^
WowWw!!! kay:


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

*Italia bella*

Than beautiful photographs of Italy!.


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

419. *Santa Severa* is a small sea resort on the Via Aurelia, 50 km north to Rome. It takes its name from the Christian martyr of the 2nd century. The village includes a small medieval burgh with a 9th century *Castle* facing the sea, where once the ancient Etruscan port of Pyrgi was located.










---


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

nice


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

vittorio tauber said:


> *417. Monferrato* (*Piemonte*). The natural balcony of the surroundings of *Camino* (Alessandria) toward the Po Valley and the Alps. You can sip your glass of rubino di Cantavenna while listening to your favourite Paolo Conte's record and enjoy this restful april evening. Rice paddles spot the plain in the province of Vercelli, far away yet seeming so close, the cooling towers of the power station of Leri rise like an installation of contemporary art on the right and the entrance of that valley just behind, well, it must be the Aosta Valley. Have a nice stay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^^
nice view kay:


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Varallo, Piedmont*

*419. Varallo (VC) Piedmont*. Piazza Vittorio Emanuele, heart of this lovely lovely town at the entrance of Sesia Valley. People rest in front of the Parrish Church of San Gaudenzio, built upon a rock in the XVI century and later reshaped. Inside you can find a bunch of works by Gaudenzio Ferrari, piedmontese master of the XVI century.
Although quite unknown outside Piedmont, actually Varallo is a major european capital of renaissance art: the Sacro Monte of Varallo is a UNESCO World Heritage Site. It lies over the town, being the reconstruction of Jerusalem for pilgrims who couldn't afford to undertake a pilgrimage to the Holy Land, and hosts 44 chapels showing the life of Jesus and a Basilica. In no other tiny area in the western world you can admire so many (800+) life-size statues (a b c) of the XVI and XVII century, not to mention the huge frescoes, and the urban layout and the green lanes that lead pilgrims and visitors throughout the Sacro Monte. You can reach there even by cableway, and enjoy amazing views over the town underneath 1.
But the whole of the town is worth a trip, holding elegant renaissance and baroque palazzi, churches, umbertine villas, a not-to-miss museum of fine arts, a vivid theatre and a breathtaking overlook from the bridge onto the Mastallone Valley 2.









http://farm1.static.flickr.com/221/489056027_32b75714e0_b.jpg


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

420. The * Ducal Palace* of *Urbino (the Marche)*, the renaissance _Palazzo Ducale_ is probably the main attraction of this small university town, 
its construction began in the second half of the 15th century by Federico II da Montefeltro.










picture taken from Imgur

--


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

^^ i Torricini...quanti bei ricordi


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

421. *Chignolo Po Castle* is one of the most sumptuous residences in Lombardy. Its structure dated back to 1200, but it was partially restyled and extended in the baroque period. The little town is in the Province of Pavia in the Italian region Lombardy, located about 45 km southeast of Milan and about 25 km east of Pavia.










---


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

vittorio tauber said:


> Great choice, Pinchaw!
> Have you recently been to Prato (you've just posted Frederick's Castle in the Castles' thread)?


True, I posted a picture of Prato Castle in the castle thread. But last time I've been in Prato was more than 10 years ago


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

Er, I was in Florence dozens of times but frankly I never detoured to Prato. My fault.


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

435. *Riale* is a small village in the Ossola Valley, 
at the extreme north-edge of Piedmont. 
Also in the picture, the St. Gaudenzio a Baceno Church, 
built in the XII Cen. Province of Verbano-Cusio-Ossola.


*Flickr*


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

What's that dandruff all over there, I can't see a [email protected]#*!

(very nice picture, joking aside).


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Very good photo. Regards from Colombia.*


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

Shezan said:


> 435. *Riale* is a small village in the Ossola Valley,
> at the extreme north-edge of Piedmont.
> Also in the picture, the St. Gaudenzio a Baceno Church,
> built in the XII Cen. Province of Verbano-Cusio-Ossola.


How many inhabitants? :lol:


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

edit


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*436. Sabbioneta (Mantova) Lombardia*

Founded by Vespasiano I Gonzaga in the late 16th century as a petty capital of his own state: court, theatre, archeological collection, churches, burial chapel, jewish ghetto, synagogue, castle, squares, gardens, gates, ramparts. 
A splendid remnant of the Gonzagas survived to date.
A Unesco World Heritage Site.


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

italy has lots of story to tell


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

Thank you qwert guy!


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

welcome kay:


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

Pincio said:


> How many inhabitants? :lol:


about a million I think.


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

437. *San Miniato al Monte* is a Basilica in Florence, standing atop one of the one of the highest points in the city. It and has been described as the finest Romanesque structure in Tuscany and one of the most beautiful churches in Italy. The geometrically patterned marble façade was probably begun in about 1090. The _Cappella del Cardinale del Portogallo_ to the left of the nave, "one of the most magnificent funerary monuments of the Italian Renaissance", was built in 1473 as a memorial to Cardinal James of Lusitania, who died in Florence, to which he was Portuguese ambassador, in 1459.









_The picture is taken from *flickr.com*, by *clare_and_ben*_

--


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

Stunning, just think it's listed as 'romanesque', technically speaking...
Couldn't be farther away.


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

438. *Peloro Cape* and the 200m tall Pylon (_in the pic below_), built in the 50s 
to give electric energy to the island and nowadays open to visitors, 
at the extreme North-east edge of Sicily island. Messina Province.


*Flickr*


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

:?


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

^^



Federicoft said:


> :?


[...]


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

Federicoft said:


> :?


It's ok, it's ok. We shouldn't have just old monuments in these threads.


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

edit


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Wao!! Very good. Regards from Colombia.*


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

edit


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

444. *Murgia* is a sub-region of Apulia (Puglia) in southern Italy, corresponding to a karst topographic plateau of rectangular shape, occupying the central area of the region. The name stems from the Latin _murex_, meaning "sharp stone". The Murge cover a surface of 7,000 km², being bordered by the Ofanto river and the Tavoliere delle Puglie on the north, the Adriatic Sea on the northeast, and by the so-called Messapic depression, which separates it from the Salento, on the south. The highest elevation of the plateau is the Monte Caccia, at 679 m. The rocks are mostly composed of Cretacic limestone, but karst topography landscapes, such as sinkholes (doline in local terminology), are frequent. The greatest doline are those in Altamura and Molfetta, while also notable are the Castellana's grottoes.









Picture taken from flickr.com, by *bizzo_65*

---


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

[Shezan mode: on] I see no churches here, just masserie (farms) [shezan mode: off]


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

[vittorio tauber: on] I see no Vatican City here, just Italy. [vittorio tauber: off]


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

:rofl:


----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

Pincio ma obiettivamente non fa ridere proprio per niente, è un aborto di ironia, azz...


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

vittorio tauber said:


> Pincio ma obiettivamente non fa ridere proprio per niente, è un aborto di ironia, non fare il parac...


not different from yours and shezan ones.

This is the list of pictures i posted, it doesn't seems to me i've posted only churces.

lago misurina, isola dei conigli (lampedusa), basilica di santa croce (lecce), chioggia, fermo (piazza del popolo), cefalù skyline, castelrotto, glorenza, noto (corso vittorio emanuele), cattolica di stilo, favignana castle, castello di brunico, cattedrale di massa marittima, trecchina, tempio di hera (selinunte), lucca (piazza anfiteatro), santa cesarea terme (terme), portovenere (san pietro e castello dei doria), isola di san giorgio maggiore (venezia), villa torrigiani, santa maria e san donato (murano), parco dei mostri (bomarzo), duomo di foligno, capo colonna, cason zappa (laguna di venezia), frontone, cattedrale di ferrara, abbazia di fossanova (outside), via condotti (roma), trento (vista dall'alto), torre alfina, piazza di pietra (roma), abbazia di fossanova (inside), chiesa dell'autostrada del sole, castel di tora, fattorie della caffarella (roma), ponte dei trepponti (comacchio), santuario della madonna addolorata, i calanchi di civita di bagnoregio, cattedrale di cefalù, castello di santa severa, castello di chignolo po, castello del roccolo, villa medici (roma), repubblica di san marino, cattedrale di prato, san miniato al monte (firenze), volta della cappella sistina, villa mellacqua, cupola di san lorenzo (torino), panorama delle murge.


----------



## Caustic (Jul 8, 2003)




----------



## Martounet (Nov 16, 2008)

Cocteau had said "the French are bad-tempered Italians" ... you're becoming French right here! :banana: :lol: :nuts:


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

Ok era una freddura. 
Ritiro quanto detto.

Ma la prossima volta magari rispondimi direttamente invece di applaudire la scoreggia di un poveraccio.


----------



## D.D. (Nov 26, 2007)

Italia tan bella ...


----------



## brisavoine (Mar 19, 2006)

vittorio tauber said:


> la scoreggia di un poveraccio.


hno:


----------



## Caustic (Jul 8, 2003)

445. Adrian's Arch in *Santa Maria Capua Vetere* in the province of Caserta, Campania. This massive arch was erected in the 2nd century in honour of emperor Hadrian. It is located on the via Appia, the most important ancient Roman road that connected Rome to Brindisi in Apulia. Via Appia passes through the city centre. 










taken from Flickr

--


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

The subtitle should be _incuria e degrado urbano_


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

About 20 years ago some professional bikers of Giro d'Italia crashed against that monument that was just before the final rush.:lol:


----------



## Caustic (Jul 8, 2003)

vittorio tauber said:


> About 20 years ago some professional bikers of Giro d'Italia crashed against that monument that was just before the final rush.:lol:


Is that why it is so damaged?


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

wow impressive...



Caustic said:


> 445. Adrian's Arch in *Santa Maria Capua Vetere* in the province of Caserta, Campania. This massive arch was erected in the 2nd century in honour of emperor Hadrian. It is located on the via Appia, the most important ancient Roman road that connected Rome to Brindisi in Apulia. Via Appia passes through the city centre.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Wasca (Jul 20, 2007)

Pincio said:


> 444. *Murgia* is a sub-region of Apulia (Puglia) in southern Italy, corresponding to a karst topographic plateau of rectangular shape, occupying the central area of the region. The name stems from the Latin _murex_, meaning "sharp stone". The Murge cover a surface of 7,000 km², being bordered by the Ofanto river and the Tavoliere delle Puglie on the north, the Adriatic Sea on the northeast, and by the so-called Messapic depression, which separates it from the Salento, on the south. The highest elevation of the plateau is the Monte Caccia, at 679 m. The rocks are mostly composed of Cretacic limestone, but karst topography landscapes, such as sinkholes (doline in local terminology), are frequent. The greatest doline are those in Altamura and Molfetta, while also notable are the Castellana's grottoes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nowadays a great part of Murgia is included in the National Park of Alta Murgia.


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

Caustic said:


> Is that why it is so damaged?


You got it.
And if you look at the obituaries on the left, you'll find the names of the crushed bikers.:lol:

(I'm getting literally sarcastic, even too much)


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Caustic said:


> 445. Adrian's Arch in *Santa Maria Capua Vetere* in the province of Caserta, Campania. This massive arch was erected in the 2nd century in honour of emperor Hadrian. It is located on the via Appia, the most important ancient Roman road that connected Rome to Brindisi in Apulia. Via Appia passes through the city centre.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I remember driving through that arch when I got lost looking for the Caserta Royal Palace a few years ago when I lived near Napoli. I didn't have an opportunity to take a picture of it, so I am glad to see again in this thread.


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

446. *Elva (Piedmont)*, is a tiny village and comune (municipality) in the Province of Cuneo, located about 40 km northwest of Cuneo, Elva is situated at an altitude of 1637 m., it has a population of 103 and an area of 26.5 km².
The chapel you can see on the left host interestings frescoes by flemish painter Hans Clemer and the sundial house just at the right is occupied by a strange museum dedicated to the disappeared profession of hair collectors.













Picture taken by me

--


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Caustic (Jul 8, 2003)

447. As the first rays of spring sun begin to peak through the winter chill, a great destination for history buffs, artists, and wine enthusiasts beckons in Emilia Romagna: *Dozza*. Located 25km south east of Bologna, just off the historic Via Emilia near Imola, the town offers a wealth of pleasant surprises. From the regal Rocca Sforzesca castle, to the striking modern murals, from the soothing hillscapes to delicious wines in the Regional Enoteca, the village is a feast for the senses.










taken from Flickr

--


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

^^
Nice kay:


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*448. Val Curone (Alessandria) Piemonte*, view from Guardamonte.










http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/9717778.jpg







*Provincia di Alessandria*


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

^^
What's the name of that village on the corner?


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

449. *Villa Medicea di Poggio a Caiano* (Tuscany). The edifice commissioned by Lorenzo di Magnifico and built in 1480 to the designs of Giuliano da Sangallo, is considered to be one of the most beautiful of the Medicean Villas and perhaps the one which houses the most artistic masterpieces, including the frescos realised by Andrea Del Sarto, Pontormo, Filippino Lippi, Alessandro Allori, and the splendid chapel painted by Giorgio Vasari.










---


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

edit


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

Technically none posted today, april 1st, 2009. 
April fool? :|


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

451. *Sori*, a small town with a population of 4,400, located about 17 km southeast of Genoa, Liguria. The St George's Cross proudly flies over the town centre.



---


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

^^ it' s an April fool! Sori doesn' t exist!


----------



## Thelème (Jul 5, 2004)

^^ google maps doesn't agree


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

^^ I was jouking, scioccone


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

451. *Balbianello Villa* lies on the west shore of Lake Como. 
The house was built in 1787 for Cardinal Angelo Maria Durini 
on the site of a Franciscan monastery. The towers survive from 
the convent church. Famed for its beautiful gardens, 
the villa is now a museum owned by the National Trust of Italy. 
It has featured in several movies, including _Ocean's Twelve_ (2004), 
_Casino Royale_ (2006), and _Star Wars II: Attack of the Clones_ (2002). 



http://www.flickr.com/photos/sacred_destinations/3285923919/



Another stunning pic of this place, if you like:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/skywalkerbeth/2771916802/in/set-72157606784813653/


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

You could find loads of better images of Villa Balbianello. The belvedere is virtually covered by the trees, as well as the main residence - and the alley of trees is bare, being the pic shot in wintertime.
The outlook from south is questionable, an eastward or northeastward would suite better.

Apart from that it's ok.

PS Why don't you just suitably crop and post the other pic you linked? Ok I see it's too tiny a format. That's amazing anyway.


----------



## Caustic (Jul 8, 2003)

Couldn't we avoid criticizing pictures unless they are unquestionably a piece of crap? Honestly, what's wrong with this one?


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

uhmm...l just search about a hundred pics, and then choose the one I posted..

and I posted "two"

BTW I respect the Vittorio's point :cheers:


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

edit


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

I didn't mean to be hypercritical to the pointlessness.
Once Shezan remarked my pic of Mergozzo was blurred, so I switched. (I'm not saying he ought to do the same today).
And linking more pic is a cunning way not to break the rule "ONE picture every day". That's brilliant.


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*453. Cagliari, Sardinia*

Stampace district from Castello ramparts
Info about Cagliari










http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3190/2390840008_f7b71ef1d9_o.jpg








_City of Cagliari coat of arms_


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*454. Bellagio (Como)*, Lombardy.

Some towns in Italy just have the knack of being named after Las Vegas' hotels, as well as resembling to them, if a bit beautier - then easy task for a copy to enhance the original.
The trouble is with landscape. Vegas is a blank and even slate in the desert, so you can design at your pleasure. Italy has lagoons and mountains and lakes, therefore in this very case you must adapt the Vegas' type to the uneven hilly waterfront in Lake Como.
Hope you enjoy this replica of the Bellagio Hotel, Las Vegas.

PS The description above may include some sort of irony.










http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1196/1269858702_78e211e1dd_o.jpg








*Municipality of Bellagio*


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

454. *Holiday-Inn Hotel, Naples CBD*


*Flickr*


----------



## oduguy1999 (Jul 27, 2004)

vittorio tauber said:


> *453. Cagliari, Sardinia*
> 
> Stampace district from Castello ramparts
> Info about Cagliari
> ...


STUNNING!


----------



## coa190 (Jul 11, 2007)

455. *San Gimignano, Tuscany*

It's strange that nobody so far has posted any picture of this "Manhattan of the Middle Ages" so called for its slim medieval towers, which is also listed on the UNESCO's World Heritage List. This Tuscan village, located 30 km northwest of Siena, served as an important relay point for pilgrims travelling to or from Rome on the Via Francigena. The patrician families who controlled the town built around 72 tower-houses (some as high as 50 m) as symbols of their wealth and power. Although only 14 have survived, San Gimignano has retained its feudal atmosphere and appearance.



---


----------



## Ramazzotti (Apr 23, 2006)

^^ i've been there last octobre, it's really a nice medevial city but not as beautiful as Siena!!


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

Italia uno dei più belli in Europa, e che sono orgoglioso come andalusa, per dare così tanto di ciò che siamo oggi. Roma, Italia I love you.


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

Ramazzotti said:


> ^^ i've been there last octobre, it's really a nice medevial city but not as beautiful as Siena!!


I think it may sound somewhat nonsensical to make a comparison. Siena was one of the great powers of that age. 

San Gimignano was a rather small free municipality. Shrunk among Siena and Florence- yet free. Subsequently the town was self-assured and proud enough to embellish its public and private estates, and to keep them untouched along the centuries so far.


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

Ramazzotti said:


> ^^ i've been there last octobre, it's really a nice medevial city but not as beautiful as Siena!!


Siena is a city, San Gimignano a little village


----------



## coa190 (Jul 11, 2007)

Today is a very sad day for Italy and lovers of Italy.
I express my deep compassion for people of L'Aquila and all others who suffered in this horrible earthquake!


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

Thanks coa190 and thanks to all those who expressed their regret and solidarity because of the Earthquake in Abruzzo today.

We love you so much.


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

My condolences go out to the families of the earthquake victims. hno:
I remember driving through that area a couple of years ago from Venezia to Roma on the A-24. I didn't have time to stop in L'Aquila but that is a beautiful and scenic area of Central Italy.


----------



## Iptucci (Feb 20, 2009)

Mí más siencero pésame a todas las personas que hayan perdido a un ser querido en éste lamentable suceso.


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*456.L'Aquila, Abruzzo*

Speech is pointless today.








http://www.freevax.it/ITINERARI/Aquila/DSC02399.JPG

A stirring repository of pictures about L'Aquila 















*Abruzzo*


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

two pics for Italy and Abruzzo today, if Federico doesn' t mind.

457. *Castelnuovo* (L' Aquila), a small village destroyed yesterday by the earthquake



http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3419755524/


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

458. *Santo Stefano di Sessanio* is an hill town in the 
Province of L'Aquila in the Abruzzo region of Italy. 
Located in an Italian national park in the highest region of the Apennines, 
this medieval hill town sits adjacent to the high plain of Campo Imperatore. 
It is located in the natural park known as the "Gran Sasso e 
Monti della Laga National Park".

Following the 2009 L'Aquila earthquake, the medieval tower pictured below, is now collapsed.


*Flickr*


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

S. Stefano has already been posted. Great picture anyway.


----------



## Dallas star (Jul 6, 2006)

great pictures terrible what happened in italy on sunday.


----------



## Wasca (Jul 20, 2007)

459. *Giovinazzo*, Apulia Region.










http://www.flickr.com/photos/annacastellano/2930393993/sizes/l/


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

460. *St. Bartholomew Haeremus*, Abruzzo, of course.



http://www.flickr.com/photos/boblyp/3176877071/


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

485. *Villa Farnesina* (Rome) is an artistically and architecturally influential Renaissance villa in Via della Lungara, in the central district of Trastevere in Rome. The villa was built for Agostino Chigi, a rich Sienese banker and the treasurer of Pope Julius II. Between 1506–1510, the Sienese artist and pupil of Bramante, Baldassarre Peruzzi, aided by Giuliano da Sangallo, designed and erected the villa. In the picture: the famous *Loggia di Amore e Psiche*, the vault frescoed by Raphael and Giulio Romano.










---


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

this is awesome.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Shezan said:


> 480. *Sestri Levante-Bay of Silence* is a town in Liguria, Italy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Federicoft said:


> 482. A village in the municipality of *Savignano sul Panaro*, Province of Modena, about 25 km west of Bologna and 20 km southeast of Modena.
> 
> 
> 
> ---


Those towns are totally awesome; the second one especially with the mist is gorgeous :drool:


----------



## regjeex (Apr 19, 2007)

:cheers::cheers:


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

bel meltin' in questa pagina!

montagna, mare, paesini, architettura contemporanea, arte...wow kay:


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

^^
yeah, it's beautiful


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)




----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

486. *Savona* is a city in the northern Italian region of Liguria.
Savona used to be one of the chief seats of the Italian iron industry, 
having iron-works and foundries, shipbuilding, railway workshops, 
engineering shops, brass foundry.
One of the most celebrated former inhabitants of Savona was 
the navigator Christopher Columbus, who farmed land in the area 
while chronicling his journeys. 'Columbus's house', a cottage situated 
in the Savona hills, lay between vegetable crops and fruit trees.


© Bertolotto Mirko *Flickr*


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

487. *Termini Imerese*, a seaport in the province of Palermo on the northern coast of Sicily.










---


----------



## Gustavo__Almeida__ (Sep 26, 2008)

^Amazing pic!


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

488. *Florence*, a night walk in the Downtown of:


*Flickr*


----------



## Maxximus (Apr 27, 2009)

Piazza Duomo. Wonderful... but... graffiti everywhere, even in the center. Dirty. Adjust the "Sanpietrino" with the asphalt. The university area in the center is worthy of the worst areas of New York. The entrance to the chapel of the cathedral was completely written by tourists, even the wall for the entry to the Uffizi has suffered the same ruin. hno:

Nothing irremediable, but serves a municipal that should really do something for this city.


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

leftiest majors are so bad in Italy...


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)




----------



## Maxximus (Apr 27, 2009)

489. *SIENA* - Crete senesi are literally ‘Siennese clays’ and the distinctive grey colouration of the soil gives the landscape an appearance often described as lunar. This characteristic clay, known as mattaione, represents the sediments of the Pliocene sea which covered the area between 2.5 and 4.5 million years ago. In the nearby is also the semi-arid area known as Accona Desert.










---


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

Pincio said:


>


please?

don' t agree with my "opinion"? so, am I a troll?

Great.


----------



## Caustic (Jul 8, 2003)

Maxximus said:


> 489. *SIENA* - Monte dei Paschi di Siena palace, is the oldest bank in the world still in operation.


Bella foto ma del formato sbagliato (deve essere in formato landscape, 1024 px di larghezza) e comunque già postata pressochè identica solo due settimane fa. Se ti va di cambiarla bene, se no Amen.

Guys, who is taking care of our beloved resumè? :|


----------



## Maxximus (Apr 27, 2009)

Caustic said:


> Bella foto ma del formato sbagliato (deve essere in formato landscape, 1024 px di larghezza) e comunque già postata pressochè identica solo due settimane fa. Se ti va di cambiarla bene, se no Amen.
> 
> Guys, who is taking care of our beloved resumè? :|


Voilà


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

Shezan said:


> please?
> 
> don' t agree with my "opinion"? so, am I a troll?
> 
> Great.


Please stop creating political controversies in a photography forum.
If you want to continue with this controversies (as usual for you) there's the skybar.

BTW tuscany is one of the most livable italian region.
Graffiti are everywhere.


----------



## tonight (Sep 18, 2008)

Federicoft said:


> 487. *Termini Imerese*, a seaport in the province of Palermo on the northern coast of Sicily.


this is amazing


----------



## Kriativus (Jul 23, 2007)

506. *Capo Vaticano*, is a wide bathing place in the Municipality of Ricadi in *Calabria*, Italy. The 'Cape' is formed by a particular white-gray granite, which is examined worldwide for its geologic characteristics.

Once a famous venetian writer called Giuseppe Bertoa, wrote, "is called Vatican as a Roman hill: once priests and fortune tellers searched for the future basing their predictions on birds' flights. 200 meters over the Cape there is a rock called Mantineo and in ancient Greek it means: to communicate with God. The Cape was a holy place and now it is the same".










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2641171118/sizes/l/


----------



## Caustic (Jul 8, 2003)

Maybe there are a couple too many.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=17843072&postcount=148

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=17843072&postcount=148


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Nah, it's ok. The Cape is quite large, plus we needed pics from Calabria.
Muito boa foto. Obrigado por compartilhar.


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

Inner Calabria is just amazing and quite unknown. Santa Severina, Gerace, Aspromonte National Park, Sila massif to name a few need to be shown.


----------



## Kriativus (Jul 23, 2007)

507. *Triora*, is a comune in the province of Imperia in Liguria, located about 100 km southwest of the capital Genoa.

Triora acquired a kind of gruesome renown having seen the last witch trials ever held in Italy during the Renaissance. As such it has been selected as the location of a series of folklore- and horror-themed events and festivals in the last years.











http://www.flickr.com/photos/iharsten/2478198387/sizes/o/


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

very nice one :happy:


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

>>> Next Page


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

508. *Calabria Coastline* from an house in Reggio Calabria


http://www.flickr.com/photos/commerciantedimaiali/2369259180/


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

Kriativus said:


> 506. *Capo Vaticano*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

aby_since82 said:


> dove posso trovare una spiaggia come questa vicino alla Toscana?


All'Isola d'Elba o all'Isola del Giglio.


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

O se non vuoi perdere troppo tempo da qualche parte sulla costa sotto Livorno: Castiglioncello, Populonia, Punta Ala, Castiglion della Pescaia, Talamone, l'Argentario, Capalbio.

Tutta bellissima.


----------



## Thelème (Jul 5, 2004)

oppure basta portarsi con sè photoshop


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

Quest'estate saremo a Firenze e poi faremo un percorso per Siena, Lucca ecc... e alla fine saremo a 5 terre quindi cerco una spiaggia così bella per passarci un giorno splendido, così come ha detto Fede non vorremo perdere tempo. Grazie!


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

Federicoft said:


> O se non vuoi perdere troppo tempo da qualche parte sulla costa sotto Livorno: Castiglioncello, Populonia, Punta Ala, Castiglion della Pescaia, Talamone, l'Argentario, Capalbio.
> 
> Tutta bellissima.


Belle sono belle, ma per nulla paragonabili a Capo Vaticano.


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*509. Isola Polvese on Lake Trasimeno, Umbria*










http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/12309742.jpg








*Province of Perugia*


----------



## Caustic (Jul 8, 2003)

510. *Parma *is a city in the Italian region of Emilia-Romagna famous for its architecture and the fine countryside around it. It is the home of the University of Parma, one of the oldest universities in the world. Parma is divided into two parts by the little stream with the same name. Parma takes its name from the roman round shield called Parma.










taken from Flickr

--


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

511. The skyline of *Brescia*, the second largest city in Lombardy after Milan (1.2 million people in the metro area) and the main industrial and economic hub of Eastern Lombardy. The pic was taken from the city's castle. The cupola in the foreground is supposed to be the 3rd largest in the Italian peninsula, after the ones of St. Peter's Basilica in Rome and Florence Cathedral.



---


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

What happened to numbering?
VT, your pic in post #1848 actually is no.509
CW, your pic in post #1849 is no.510.


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

512. The *Basilica della Santissima Trinità di Saccargia* is a church in the comune of Codrongianos, northern Sardinia, Italy. It is the most important Romanesque site in the island and one of the most beautiful Romanesque church in Italy. The construction is entirely in local stone (black basalt and white limestone), with a typical appearance of Tuscan Romanesque style.










---


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

513. The *Capitolium*, built by the emperor Vespasian in AD 73, was a religious site and the monumental centre of ancient Brixia. The building was situated on the decumanus maximus (on the line of Via Musei) and was discovered in 1823. It is a temple with three chambers, where the Capitoline trinity of deities was worshipped, and is based on the plan of the underlying Republican temple (probably constructed in 80-70 BC, soon after Roman citizenship was granted in 89 BC), which has also been brought to light by the archaeological excavations. It seems that the Capitolium originally had four chambers, a peculiarity due to the form of the preceding Republican temple, the easternmost of which was demolished to make way for an extension of the theatre.










---


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

531. *The Novacella Abbey*, founded in 1141and rebuilt many times since until the XVIIIth century, 
is a majestic complex of religious and civil buildings. 
The Abbey is few kilometers far from Bressanone and is today 
administrated by the Augustininan Friars.
The Abbey is not only a cultural centre but also a big wine growing 
and producting reality in Alto Adige.


*Flickr*


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really great photos; thanks for those photos guys :cheers:


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Pincio said:


> M. AGRIPPA L.F. COS. TERTIUM FECIT
> 
> That means
> 
> Marco Agrippa (Lucius' son) Consul, built it for the third time.





The Westerner said:


> Sorry Pincio but "COS. TERTIUM FECIT" means that he built it during his third consul mandate


Thank You! An iconic building, and great pictures!


----------



## qwert_guy (Oct 3, 2007)

i just know that planes could create rainbows....


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

>>> next page


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

>> next page


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

> next page


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

532. *Varenna* is a municipality on Lake Como, in the Province of Lecco 
(Italian region Lombardy). It is located about 60 km north of Milan.


*Flickr*


----------



## mubarak (Aug 2, 2006)

wawwwwwwwww nic thank u


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

533. *Cala Rossa* (Favignana Island) welcomes you to the italian summer


*Flickr*


----------



## bOrN2BwILd (Oct 4, 2008)

^^:drool:


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

:d


----------



## YYC (Aug 19, 2008)

amazing


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

Awesome! :master:


----------



## mubarak (Aug 2, 2006)

u kill me ))))))))))))))))))


----------



## delirious&zen (Mar 28, 2007)

Federicoft said:


> Indeed, it deserves to be demolished.


why?


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

Some deem the Vittoriano too huge and bleached to fit in the Roman overlook. I'm not one of them. Again, a whole hill was levelled to build it up, and monuments were torn down. Moreover - it's not federicoft's case though- Vittorio Emanuele is some time disregarded as he put an end to the political power of the popes. Theocracy is unfortunately not only credited by elder clerics in Teheran.


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*534. Vittoriano*, Roma

The Memorial to King Vittorio Emanuele II is what we were discussing of in the previous post. Here you can get to know some more tips about it.










http://www.flickr.com/photos/fabriziovita/2582248310/


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

^^ this one does' nt rapresent the Vittoriano at the best.

look here:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2737687165/sizes/o/

and here for the wiew you can have from tha stairs of our Nation's Monument:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/371725205/

http://www.flickr.com/photos/paolotode/2857452368/

:cheers:


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Shezan said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2737687165/sizes/o/


That pic is very blurry and has an awful composition. Are you seriously saying it's better than the one posted by VT?


----------



## melirosenthal (Jun 23, 2009)

Italy one of my favorite countries


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice photos from Italy... really awesome places, towns etc


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

very nice


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

Federicoft said:


> That pic is very blurry and has an awful composition. Are you seriously saying it's better than the one posted by VT?


yes, I think that.

that VT's pic has a bad quality, IMHO

:cheers:


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

535. *Limone sul Garda* is a town in the province of Brescia, in Lombardy, on the shore of Lake Garda.
Despite the presence of famous cultivations of lemons (the meaning of the city's name in Italy), 
the town's name is probably derived from the ancient lemos (elm) or limes.


*Flickr*


----------



## melirosenthal (Jun 23, 2009)

nice


----------



## bOrN2BwILd (Oct 4, 2008)

:applause::applause: fabulous!


----------



## TampaMike (Sep 11, 2005)

Pincio said:


> 516. *Capo d'Orso (Cape Bear)* is a rock forming the shape of a bear. It's located on the top of a hill near Palau (Costa Smeralda, Sardinia), offering a beautiful view of the sea surrounding the Island, as well as an interesting place for climbers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like a Turkey Vulture. But a Bear sounds more pleasing...

Nice pics btw!


----------



## pasajero2 (May 25, 2009)

Shezan said:


> 535. *Limone sul Garda* is a town in the province of Brescia, in Lombardy, on the shore of Lake Garda.
> Despite the presence of famous cultivations of lemons (the meaning of the city's name in Italy),
> the town's name is probably derived from the ancient lemos (elm) or limes.
> 
> ...


This is amazing sceenary kay:


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

lovely and relaxing place


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

bella!


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

si bella


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

536. The *Pale di San Martino*, a mountain range in the *Dolomites*, just declared Italy's 44th World Heritage Site.



---


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

537. Photo taken by me a few years ago near the town of Assisi in the Umbria Region. I was there to attend the annual *EuroChocolate*(Chocolate Festiva) held in nearby Perugia during the month of October.


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

538. *Stromboli* alleys and the colours of the Sicily's Eolian archipelago:


*Flickr*


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

^^ Italia is colourful and photogenic! :cheers:


----------



## bakasaurus (Jan 16, 2009)

What can I say , Italy is a splendid place and it shows in the photos. Kudos on this wonderful thread!

I would love to visit someday and in fact I have always dreamt of drifting along the mediterranean going from one place to the next and working menial jobs like working in a planting season of grape for wine, earning just enough to move to the next place after a season, and then I'll go write up something about my experiences. Hahaha. Now I'm 25 and I still haven't fulfilled that dream. Here goes hoping it's never too late. 

By the way regarding that, to those Italians here, how can I possibly make this come true? Where should I start? Which region in Italy? Maybe somewhere in Tuscany is good?:lol::cheers:


----------



## mubarak (Aug 2, 2006)

thank u very nice pic


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

thank _You_ for the comment, Mubarak :cheers1:


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

539. *Pentedattilo*, a little ghost town in the Reggio Calabria Province, southern Calabria Region


*Flickr*


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

South Tirol


----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)




----------



## KAZAN RESIDENT (May 6, 2009)

Tuscany


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

:sly:


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

590. *New Bocconi University* of Milan (via Röntgen) was completed in 2008 by Shelley McNamara e Yvonne Farell of irish Studio Grafton Architects:


*Flickr*


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

591. The *Statue of the Christ of Maratea* was built, with pure Carrara’s marble, in 1965 by Bruno Innocenti, a sculptor from Florence. It is located on the top of mount San Biagio, right in front of the basilica. This is the biggest Jesus statue in Europe, and the third in the world after South America's Cristo de la Concordia and Christ the Redeemer. It is 21.23 m high, the head is 3 m long and the arms span is 19 m.










---


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

glad to see your pics again Pincio! :cheers:


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

franpunk said:


> glad to see your pics again Pincio! :cheers:


Thank you fran


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

592. The *Carnival of Venice* is one of the most famous festivals celebrated in Italy. It starts on February 2nd and ends on Fat Tuesday, the day before Ash Wednesday. It is a vibrant, playful festival where colourful masks play a key role, in a world where anonymity is what makes the event fantastic. Every year, thousands of participants take part in a marvellous masquerade. They delight in playing practical jokes and watching the gorgeous costumes on show in St. Mark's Square, where musicians and comedians attract the crowds. The Carnival is said to have originated from an important victory of the "Repubblica della Serenissima" (how it was called Venice in those times), in the war against Ulrico, Patriarch of Aquileia, in the year 1162.










---


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice new photos Pincio


----------



## Caustic (Jul 8, 2003)

593. *Cisternino* is a comune in the province of Brindisi in Puglia, on the south-east Italy coast approximately 50 kilometers north-west of the city of Brindisi. Its main economic activities are tourism and the growing of olives and grapes.
This small town sits in a historic zone of Itria Valley (in Italian: Valle d'Itria), known for its prehistoric conical, dry stone buildings, trulli (that are preserved under UNESCO legislation due to cultural significance), and its fertile soil making it home to the Salento wine region.
The architecture is typical of the region with an old Centro Storico (Historical Centre) containing white washed, stone buildings with cool, shaded, cave-like interiors, narrow streets and churches. The town also features several community squares, each of which are built on the edge of the hill allowing for some spectacular landscapes.










picture taken by me

--


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

594. *Pordenone* is a city of northeast Italy in the Friuli-Venezia Giulia region. Pordenone was created in the High Middle Ages as a river port on the Noncello, with the name _Portus Naonis_. In 1514 it was acquired by the Republic of Venice, under which a new port was built and the manufacturers improved. In the area, however, there were already villas and agricultural settlements in the Roman age. In the picture: *The Gothic Communal Palace* (1291-1395). The loggia, the pinnacles and the watch-tower, designed by painter Pomponio Amalteo, were added in the 16th century.










---


----------



## petrodouglas (Aug 24, 2009)

italy ir very nice...............good picture.................


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

Carnival of venice...already posted by me


----------



## Mr.Underground (Jan 15, 2007)

Shezan said:


> Carnival of venice...already posted by me


Yes, but pic was so nice, like every pic made in Venice.


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

very nice


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

595. Another picture of *Val D'Orcia*, Tuscany landscapes at its best. UNESCO World Heritage Site.










---


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

596. The *Grotta Azzurra* (Blue Grotto) is a noted sea cave on the coast of the island of *Capri*, Italy. Sunlight, passing through an underwater cavity and shining through the seawater, creates a blue reflection that illuminates the cavern. The beauty of the Blue Grotto was described in 1826 by the German writer August Kopisch. Since then the Blue Grotto has become the emblem of the island of Capri. The grotto was known by the Romans, as proved by the antique statues which were found in the Grotto. This discovery, the remains of an ancient landing place and the work on an underground tunnel, create an image of a natural cavern adorned by statues. The grotto was known to the locals under the name of Gradola, after the nearby landing place of Gradola, but it was avoided because it was said to be inhabited by witches and monsters. The Blue Grotto was used by the emperor Tiberius as his private swimming pool. The grotto is highlighted in the 1953 Newberry Honor book, Red Sails To Capri, by Ann Weil.










---


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

597. *Monte Soratte* is a mountain ridge in the province of Rome, Italy. It is a narrow, isolated limestone ridge with a length of 5.5 km and six peaks. Located some 10 km south east of Civita Castellana and c. 45 km north to Rome, it is the sole notable ridge in the Tiber Valley. The nearest settlement is the village of Sant'Oreste. Saint Orestes or Edistus, after whom the settlement is named, is said to have been martyred near Monte Soratte. The highest summit is 691 m above sea-level. The ridge is part of a Natural Reserve housing a variety of vegetation and fauna. It is also characterized by the so-called Meri, pits which can be up to 115 m-deep.










---


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

Nice pics like always Pincio


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

598. The *Tuscany's coastline* and the *Promontory of Argentario*. The two main villages on Monte Argentario are Porto Santo Stefano, facing north, and Porto Ercole facing south. The panoramic road starts in Porto Santo Stefano allowing splendid views of the coast and the Tuscan Archipelago.










---


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ Fantastico!!!


----------



## Wasca (Jul 20, 2007)

TohrAlkimista said:


> 577. This little lake just outside* Otranto, Salento - Apulia * is set in a former Bauxite cave. No more words needed to describe these vivid and intense coulours.
> 
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/gojca/2871431350/in/set-72157604815346470


Already posted here from another point of view .


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

nice pics


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

Belissimo thread, mi ha piaciuto moltissimo :cheers:


----------



## The Westerner (Feb 25, 2007)

Pincio said:


>


ma da dove è stata scattata sta foto???
cos'è quel piccolo promontorio in primo piano? pincio lo sai?


----------



## The Westerner (Feb 25, 2007)

The Westerner said:


> ma da dove è stata scattata sta foto???
> cos'è quel piccolo promontorio in primo piano? pincio lo sai?


No need anymore, I found it out! It's Cala Grande!!!!!


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)




----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

599. The *beaches of Castelporziano*, *Tor Paterno* and *Capocotta*: 10km of free beaches, just 30km from Rome, completely surrounded by forests and sand hills. See this amazing google maps aerial picture.










---


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

600. Night over *Imagna Valley* (Lombardy).









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3683215796/

---


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

Italy is one of the most beautiful countries. 
And the politics are just fabulous! 

Forza Italia!


----------



## sadiM (Mar 14, 2007)

The last picture is just stunning! Thanks


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

amazing


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

601. *Sartirana Lake * (Lecco province - Lombardy), is located in a wonderful natural setting: a Natural Reserve between the _Adda Nord_ Regional Park and the _Montevecchia e Valle del Curone_ Regional Park .



http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2455766176/in/set-72157604815880476/


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

602. Lombardy again, Her Majesty the Nature again. This is *Monte Disgrazia* (Disgrace Mount - literally ), a 3678 m mountain high, here also reflected on the surface of a lake set in the beautiful _Piana di Fora (Valmalenco)_.










http://www.flickr.com/photos/vitto_75/3735543034/in/pool-lombardia


----------



## friedemann (Jun 29, 2006)

It's a pleasure to scroll through this thread. I think Italy will always be a fascinating country - in all its beauty and ugliness.


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

603. *Loggia dei Lanzi*, also called *Loggia della Signoria*, an open air museum of antique and Renaissance art in the heart of Florence, behind the Uffizi Gallery. The building consists of wide arches open to the street, three bays wide and one bay deep. Inside the Loggia there are masterpieces of Benvenuto Cellini (The Perseus), Jean de Boulogne, best known as Giambologna, (the Rape of the Sabine Women) and some ancient roman statues.










---


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Pincio said:


> 600. Night over *Imagna Valley* (Lombardy).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome photo from Imagna valley :cheers:


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

604. The *Flavian Amphitheater of Pozzuoli* (interior). It's the third largest Roman amphitheater in Italy. Only the Roman Colosseum and the Capuan Amphitheater are larger. It was likely built by the same architects who previously constructed the Roman Colosseum. The name Flavian Amphitheater is primarily associated with the Roman Colosseum. It was begun under the reign of the emperor Vespasian and probably finished under the reign of his son Titus. The arena can hold up to 20,000 spectators. The interior is mostly intact and one can still see parts of gears which were used to lift cages up to the arena floor.










---


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

605. *Alta Val Maira, Piedmont*, picture taken by me on August 15, 2009, in a secondary valley above the sources of the Maira creek, close to the France border.










---


----------



## Wajron (Sep 19, 2008)

615. *Rimini* (Emilia-Romagna)










---









Photo taken on Flickr, by Claudio61


----------



## mkm5 (Oct 16, 2007)

616. *Tempio di Serapide*, Pozzuoli (Campania)










Photo taken on flickr, by coppola_margherita

Other photo here


----------



## mkm5 (Oct 16, 2007)

617. *Antro della Sibilla*, Parco Archeologico di Cuma (Campania)










Cumaean Sibyl on Wikipedia











Photo taken on flickr, by fastreply


----------



## mkm5 (Oct 16, 2007)

618. The ghost town of *Balestrino* (Liguria)










Other photos
Here
and
Here


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

"almost" ghost 

nice!


----------



## Maxximus (Apr 27, 2009)

Sardinia :bow:


----------



## mkm5 (Oct 16, 2007)

619. *Borghetto d'Arroscia* (Liguria)



















Photo taken by me


----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)

Nice umbrellas


----------



## mkm5 (Oct 16, 2007)

620. *Abbazia di Chiaravalle*, Milano (Lombardia)



















Chiaravalle Abbey on Wikipedia

Photo taken on Wikipedia, by Yoruno


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

621. *Morning fog over the Parco Sud Milano* (Lombardy)

You can also see the spire of Chiaravalle Abbey in the long distance (see post 620 right above).
Parco Agricolo Sud (Agricultural South Park) is a huge biodiversity and agricultural reservoir just south of Milan Metropolitan Area.










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/3724589

Getting to know more: http://www.provincia.mi.it/parcosud/index.jsp








*Provincia di Milano*


----------



## mkm5 (Oct 16, 2007)

622. *Gaggiano* (Lombardia), a small town on the Naviglio Grande (first artificial canal in Europe), 13 km southwest of Milan.










Photo taken on flickr, by Paolo Motta

Other Photos
Here
and
Here

By Night
Here
and
Here


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

Yes, first m e d i e v a l canal in Europe


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

623. *Sorrento* (Campania), photo taken by me looking eastward toward the city of Sorrento located on the Sorrentine Peninsula.


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

624. *Firenze* - Toscana (Florence - Tuscany), awesome view of the town from the Duomo.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/youngrobv/2929375014/


----------



## mauricio_t86 (Jul 1, 2008)

I love this beautiful and very organized thread.


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Abbey of Lucedio* (province of Vercelli) *Piemonte*

No, you're not seeing a pair of vessels sailing the sea. Actually you are watching two churches of a medieval abbey in the Po Valley, not far from the town of Vercelli, surrounded by boundless rice paddles.

First founded as a fortified cistercian abbey by Ranieri, marquess of Montferrat, in 1123, nowadays it is a relevant farm retaining the pristine architecture. The churches were built (left one) and rebuilt (right one) in the 18th century.










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3670243628/

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lucedio_Abbey








*Province of Vercelli*


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Auditorium Parco della Musica, Roma*

Despite the recent opening (achieved in 2002, architect _Renzo Piano_) this compound containing 3 music halls (2756, 1133, 673 seats respectively) and one open-air theatre (3000 seats) is also home to the *Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia*, possibly the oldest musical institution in the world, founded in 1585.










http://www.flickr.com/photos/gdominici/161249136/

http://www.auditorium.com/

http://www.santacecilia.it/scw/index.jsp?l=GB








*City of Rome*


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Gardens in Villa Melzi, Bellagio, Lake Como*










http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/10959405.jpg

*Municipality of Bellagio*


----------



## duvajga (Sep 28, 2009)

628. *Salerno* - Ponti del diavolo



http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/2174386.jpg


*Commune of Salerno*


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

^^Cool!


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Cusano Mutri (Province of Benevento)*










http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/4686301.jpg








*Cusano Mutri*


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

630. *Cerchiara di Calabria (Cosenza)*

















*Cerchiara di Calabria*


----------



## mkm5 (Oct 16, 2007)

631. Il Castello di *Lazise*, on Lake Garda (Veneto)










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/13271033

Other Photo here:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/photolupi/3500442789/sizes/l/


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

Is today sleepy day in Italy ?:lol:


----------



## THINK€R (Sep 20, 2004)

*Velasca Tower. Milan. Italy*










I don't have the map. Photo by me.


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

632. *Grammichele* is a town in the province of Catania in Sicily, southern Italy.


*Flickr*


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

Grammichele, build after 1692. earthquake as new heksagonal town ^^

Sicilia bellisima 
:cheers:


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

Bella l'ultima shezan!


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

Siamo un po' indietro con le foto:

633. *The Allegory of Divine Providence and Barberini Power* is a fresco by Italian painter Pietro da Cortona, filling the large ceiling of the Grand Salon of the Palazzo Barberini in Rome (Galleria Nazionale d'Arte Antica). Begun in 1633, it was nearly finished in three years. It's one of the masterpieces of roman baroque art. *More info*.










---


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

P.C.Dolabella said:


> Grammichele, build after 1692. earthquake as new heksagonal town ^^
> 
> Sicilia bellisima
> :cheers:


Just like the hexagonal croatian town of Karlovac I recently passed by ;-)


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

Pincio said:


> Bella l'ultima shezan!


it' one of my favourite italian squares :cheers:


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

vittorio tauber said:


> Just like the hexagonal croatian town of Karlovac I recently passed by ;-)


kay: Karlovac is one century older (1579.) :cheers:

@shezan
For me in top ten too ^^


----------



## kardeee (Jul 25, 2009)

Beautiful Italy! Great pictures!


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

634. *Villa Belgiojoso Bonaparte*, Milan:


*Flickr*


----------



## mkm5 (Oct 16, 2007)

vittorio tauber said:


> Just like the hexagonal croatian town of Karlovac I recently passed by ;-)


Similar to the octagonal town of Palmanova 










Already posted here:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=18875467&postcount=341


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

635. *Genova*, Liguria.

_The Blue Hour_.

Ok technically I'm infringing the size rule (1024 pixel length). Still I can't help posting this picture. I hope you may forgive me. Scroll it: enjoy. 

















*City of Genova*


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

:eek2:


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

636. *Venice*: a classical shot of Italy,
from the St. Mark Campanile...to St. Mark square


*Flickr*


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

Genova sembra veramente piú bella in questa foto Vittorio. 

Meravigliosa! :cheers:


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

Grazie Frapunk.


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

669. *Bridge of Mary Magdalene*, one of numerous medieval bridges 
known as the "Bridge of the Devil", crosses the Serchio river near the town of Borgo a Mozzano 
in the Italian province of Lucca. The bridge is a remarkable example of medieval engineering, 
probably commissioned by the Countess Matilda of Tuscany circa 1080-1100. 
It was renovated circa 1300 under the direction of Castruccio Castracani.


*Flickr*


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

670. *The Castle of Valentino* is an historic building in the north-west Italian city of Turin. 
It is located in Valentino Park and is the seat of the Architecture Faculty 
of the Politecnico di Torino. The current structure is due to 
Princess Christine Marie of France (1606-1663), wife of Victor Amadeus I, 
who dwelt here from 1630.


*Flickr*


----------



## LAZO (Nov 7, 2007)

I am in love with this country  So wonderfull..


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

671. *MAXXI *(Museum of Art of the XXI century), Roma

Preview of the new space for contemporary art in Rome designed by Zaha Hadid. Extraordinary opening November 14 - 15th 2009. Operating from February 2010.










SOURCE








*Città di Roma*


----------



## mkm5 (Oct 16, 2007)

672. Terrazza Mascagni, *Livorno* (Toscana)









Photo taken on panoramio, by lucalivorno

Other pictures
http://www.flickr.com/photos/gigilivorno/2410002609/sizes/l/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/paolobr/2390022233/sizes/l/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/sacherfire/3647454794/sizes/l/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3279852964/sizes/l/

Terrazza Mascagni on Wikipedia


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

3 pics in one day?! :bash:


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Beautiful Italy!


----------



## Dr.Mabuse (Jun 6, 2009)

Shezan said:


> 3 pics in one day?! :bash:


yes:banana::cheers:


----------



## mkm5 (Oct 16, 2007)

Shezan said:


> 3 pics in one day?! :bash:


Mancano 46 giorni a fine anno...dovendo arrivare a 730 foto (visto che si parla di una foto al giorno), direi che è il caso di recuperare visto che siamo solo a 672


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

673. *Cala Luna beach*, close to the Orosei Gulf (Eastern Sardinia island)


*Flickr*


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

^^ very nice


----------



## Dorocka (Aug 24, 2007)

Shezan said:


> 662. *Isola Bella gardens* (Borromee islands), Maggiore Lake.
> 
> 
> *Flickr*


mi sa che è piemontese


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

^^
Infact the isle 'owns' to Piedmont side of Lago Maggiore


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

:doh:


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

674. *Scilla* (_Greek: Skylla_) is a town in Calabria, Italy, administratively part of the Province of Reggio Calabria. 
It is the traditional site of the sea monster Scylla of Greek mythology.
Twenty-two kilometers from the city of Reggio Calabria, 
Scilla lies in front of the strait of Messina.


*Flickr*


----------



## Kriativus (Jul 23, 2007)

Shezan, your photos are the best ones. Congratulations! They're all amazing.


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

thank you, Kriativus :cheers2:

---

675. *Castel di Tora* is a municipality in the Province of Rieti in the Italian region Latium, located about 50 km 
northeast of Rome and about 20 km southeast of Rieti. 
As of 31 December 2004, it had a population of 303 and an area of 15.6 km².


*Flickr*


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

676. *Piazza 5 Giornate (Milan)* evening life


*Flickr*


----------



## Wasca (Jul 20, 2007)

I love that building!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Shezan said:


> 674. *Scilla* (_Greek: Skylla_) is a town in Calabria, Italy, administratively part of the Province of Reggio Calabria.
> It is the traditional site of the sea monster Scylla of Greek mythology.
> Twenty-two kilometers from the city of Reggio Calabria,
> Scilla lies in front of the strait of Messina.
> ...


Awesome town  those buildings are great


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

What a great country!


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

677. The *Basilica Palladiana*, Vicenza

Andrea Palladio's masterpiece.










http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/3111688.jpg








*Città di Vicenza*


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

678. *Basilica di Santa Maria della Salute, Venezia*

Speechless.


















http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/6001838.jpg








*Città di Venezia*


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

679. *Castle Buonconsiglio, Trento*

Nightscape of one of the most noteworthy castles in Italy.

















*Città di Trento *


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

680. *The Royal Palace of Capodimonte, Naples*

















*Città di Napoli*


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

681. *Milan Trade Fair* in *Rho* (Greater Milan Area)

The widest Trade fair Area in Europe (surface 753.000 m², central gangway 1,5 km length). The current facility was built in 2002-2005 by architect Massimiliano Fuksas.

















*Provincia di Milano*


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

682. *Casa del Fascio, Como*

Design by rationalist (international style) architect Giuseppe Terragni, 1932 - 1936. 
Then built as the seat of the local Fascist Party, the Casa currently houses the local headquarters of the Guardia di Finanza (fiscal police) force.

















*Città di Como*


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

vittorio tauber said:


> 680. *The Royal Palace of Capodimonte, Naples*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lived in Napoli for 4 years and never got the chance to visit this palace. hno:


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

Whta a pity! Still there is so much to see in Naples that it would take almost an entire life to visit everything, so you can't blame it.


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

683. *Abbazia di Vezzolano*, Piedmont

Legend has it Charlemagne founded the abbey in 773. The current romanic style building dates back to the 12th century.
Don't miss more pics here: 1 2 3 4 5 6 7

















*Provincia di Asti*


----------



## Wasca (Jul 20, 2007)

edit


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

vittorio tauber said:


> 682. *Casa del Fascio, Como*
> 
> Design by rationalist (international style) architect Giuseppe Terragni, 1932 - 1936.
> Then built as the seat of the local Fascist Party, the Casa currently houses the local headquarters of the Guardia di Finanza (fiscal police) force.
> ...


I like this building a lot.
It's so...rational.


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

TohrAlkimista said:


> I like this building a lot.
> It's so...rational.


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

684. *Palaisozaki (Sport Hall), Tower of the Olympic Stadium and works by Tony Cragg, Turin*

















*City of Turin*


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

685. *Basilica of St. Catherine of Alexandria, Galatina*, Apulia

The outstanding flamobyant gothic frescoes (about 1420-40) displayed all over the inner walls.

















*Comune di Galatina*


----------



## Girona Airport (Aug 10, 2009)

TohrAlkimista said:


> I like this building a lot.
> It's so...rational.


i think its height of imagination in Building the buildings. Great idea


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

686. *Fall in the Duke's Park, Parma*



More pics of the park and the Duke's Palace:1 2 3 4 5









http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/6156170.jpg








*Città di Parma*


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

687. *Serra San Quirico*, Marche

















*Comune di Serra San Quirico*


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

688. *Lake Pertusillo*, Basilicata

















*Provincia di Potenza*


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Great photos!


----------



## mkm5 (Oct 16, 2007)

*Cala Goloritzè* already posted by me, here:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=29996546&postcount=1241


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

JC. SAMPERZ said:


> Che bel posto, le foto molto buona. kay:


Thank you JC Samperz


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

698. *Palazzo dei Congressi, Rome*

Work by Adalberto Libera at EUR district.

"The “Palazzo dei Ricevimenti e dei Congressi” is one of the most interesting projects of the quarter designed to host the Universal Exhibition of Rome of 1942. 
However, the start of the Second World War prevented the Exhibition from taking place, and delayed the completion of many of the structures planned. We need only recall that the project of the Palazzo, dating back to 1938, was completed only in 1954. 
With regard to the style, the building’s architect Adalberto Libera aimed first of all at endowing the structure with a noble and elegant appearance, combining modern lines with a general classical taste. The sharp architectural outlines, the clean shapes and the attention for detail make the Palazzo dei Congressi a significant example rationalist architecture, admired throughout the world"
http://www.palazzocongressi.it/

















*Roma*


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

699. *Piazza della Memoria, Palermo*

The Memorial Square: a place devoted to the remembrance of the victims of Mafia murders.

















*City of Palermo*


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

700. *Hazy University District, Treviso*

Reshaped by postmodern architect Paolo Portoghesi










http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/667194.jpg








*Città di Treviso*


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

(non capisco tutta questa bulimia di foto, però...scusa se te lo dico)


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

Siamo a 700. Dobbiamo arrivare a fine anno a 731. Adesso siamo a pari, anzi manca la foto di oggi.


----------



## mkm5 (Oct 16, 2007)

701. *Caltabellotta*, Agrigento - (Sicilia)










Taken on Panoramio, by Nick Knack

Some more pic here:
Caltabellotta by night
Snow on Caltabellotta
Panoramic View 1
Panoramic View 2
Panoramic View 3

Caltabellotta on Wikipedia


----------



## mkm5 (Oct 16, 2007)

702. The beach of *Tindari* with his little lakes, the roman ruins and the Sanctuary, famous for the Black Madonna’s statue - Messina (Sicilia)










Photo taken on Panoramio, by Carlotas, here in orginal version (3072x2304):
http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/20286659.jpg

Some more panoramic view: 1 2 3 4

The Sanctuary

The greek theater

Tindari on Wikipedia


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

Wondrous picture.

_Tindari, mite ti so... / Tindari, I know you so mild..._


----------



## Heroico (Sep 14, 2009)

i like the beach of tindary


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those recent photos of Italy are indeed great, wonderful :cheers:


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

great scenery!


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

vittorio tauber said:


> Siamo a 700. Dobbiamo arrivare a fine anno a 731. Adesso siamo a pari, anzi manca la foto di oggi.


ok, ma la regola del Thread non è "una foto PER FORZA ogni giorno".

a mio umile parere, così facendo, si sta prediligendo la quantità alla qualità, di luoghi che magari meriterebbero un pò meno fretta per essere cercati tra le foto della rete..

_(sorry for using italian)_


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

703. *Nicastro-San Teodoro*, central Calabria Region


*Flickr*


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Beautiful landscapes :drool:


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

704. *Milano*, (Lombardia) Photo taken by me of a monument located in the Parco di Sempione(Sempione Park) of Central Milan.


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

Neat!


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Bellisimos lugares.


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

705. *Piazza Palazzo di Città (City Hall Square), Turin*

Lightwork by Daniel Buren, "Tappeto Volante" ("Flying Carpet")










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/18169714








*Città di Torino*


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

706. *Braies Lake*, in the Braies Valley (Trentino Alto Adige)


*Flickr*


----------



## Astronaut from Mars (May 28, 2008)

Belissimo! What a stark contrast with the Italia of the South!


----------



## Andre_Filipe (Sep 2, 2006)

Braies lake, bellissima!


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

707. *Rimella, Upper Sesia Valley, Piedmont*

A municipality of 134 inhabitants, counting 13 hamlets, (here is the main one) in the province of Vercelli, Rimella was first settled in the XIII century by Walser people from Switzerland. Elder people still speak _tittschu_, an archaic form of german dialect.

















*Comune di Rimella*


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Great photos of the most beautiful country of the world (IMHO).


----------



## LAZO (Nov 7, 2007)

buho said:


> Great photos of the most beautiful country of the world (IMHO).



And i agree with you! For me too..


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

thanks, guys


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

great pictures of a nice country.


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

708. *Mercatale di Sassocorvaro, Marche*

Mercatale is basically a paeninsula leaning on the artificial basin retaining the water of River Foglia. You can also fetch the major hamlet of Sassocorvaro high on the left in the picture.

















*Municipality of Sassocorvaro*


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

709. *Sassocorvaro, Marche*

Same lake as in the picture above, Sassocorvaro is perched high on the opposite slope of the dale.

















*Municipality of Sassocorvaro*


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

710. *Capua*, Region Campania

Capua (18,000 inhabs.) is situated 25 km north of Naples, on the northeastern edge of the Campanian plain. The modern town of Capua was founded by a lombard prince after the ancient one (today named Santa Maria Capua Vetere) had been destroyed by the Saracens in 841 AD.
In 1156 the principality was definitively united to the kingdom of Sicily. The Battle of Volturnus,1860, at the conclusion of Garibaldi's Expedition of the Thousand, partially took place in and around Capua. 

















*City of Capua*


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

The Italy one most beautifull country in the world!
I loved the pics!


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

Sassocorvaro is imply stunning


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

711. _See *Naples* and die_

There is a saying in Italy that goes 'vedi Napoli e poi muori'. Translated, this means 'see Naples and die'. The actual meaning of this refers to being overwhelmed by the beauty of the city.

The snowy peak of mount Vesuvius (1281 mts a.s.l.), an active volcano which last erupted in 1944, stuck in the middle of the neapolitan metropolitan area.
Left, the paeninsula of Sorrento and the isle of Capri, right the city of Naples (the whitemost spot along the coastline) with the promontories of Pizzofalcone and Bagnoli and part of the bay of Baia. A huge fertile but densely inhabited plain lies behind.
Greater Naples has some 3,8 milion inhabitants, being the second metropolitan area in Italy after Greater Milan (7,4 milion).

















*Città di Napoli*


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

:uh:


----------



## Thelème (Jul 5, 2004)

vittorio tauber said:


> 711. _See *Naples* and die_
> 
> There is a saying in Italy that goes 'vedi Napoli e poi muori'. Translated, this means 'see Naples and die'. The actual meaning of this refers to being overwhelmed by the beauty of the city.


i would translate, for non italian people, "see naples and then you can die" or "you can die only after have seen naples".


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Nice pic of the Bay of Naples, btw I lived near Naples for 4 years and managed to survive without a scratch other than a small fender bender on the Tangenziale. :gaah:


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

Veramente bellissimi immagini in questa pagina!


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

si


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

Torino (Piedmont) photo...:drool: Wonderful!!


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

734. * Sovana* (Pop.: 399), is a well maintained mediæval village in the municipality of *Sorano*, Province of *Grosseto (Tuscany)*.

History:
from [Wikipedia]... Of Etruscan origins, Sovana became a Roman municipium, and, from the 5th century, an episcopal see. Conquered by the Lombards in 592-605, it was chosen as their administrative centre in the area. Later, when Roselle was abandoned due to Saracen ravages, it became the centre of the county under the Aldobrandeschi family. In the Middle Ages it was known as Soana.

Its importance declined when the county was acquired by the Orsini, who moved the capital to Pitigliano. In the mid-16th century Sovana was annexed by the Grand Duchy of Tuscany by Cosimo I de' Medici.















picture taken from *flickr* Alessandro Ornelli' photostream 

--


----------



## koalal (Jan 3, 2010)

nice photo


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

735. *Teatro Marcello and Foro Piscario, Rome (Latium)*. 
from [Wikipedia]: ...The Forum Piscarium was the fish market _(forum venalium)_ of ancient Rome, north of the Roman Forum, between the Sacra Via and the Argiletum. It was burned in 210 BC and rebuilt the next year. In 179 it was incorporated in the general Macellum, built by Marcus Fulvius Nobilior in the same region.

This forum is called piscatorium in Livy, and piscarium in Varro and Plautus (Curc. 474).



Untitled di Diaaavelo, su Flickr

--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

736. The * San Vittore alle Chiuse* abbey near *Genga (the Marche)*, the edifice is known from the year 1011, and constitutes a notable example of Byzantine-influenced architecture in Italy.











picture taken from *flickr* Ale2171's photostream 



--


----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)

Amazing Castle m))


----------



## Caravaggio (Oct 17, 2009)

Its not a castle, its an abbey!


----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)

Ok, let it be so m))


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

737. The waterfront and skyline of *Napoli* (Campania). 






Photo taken by me.


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

awesome pics, Max kay:


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

Thanks_!_


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

738. Via Po, *Torino (Piedmont)*.










picture taken from *flickr*  bluestardrop's photostream 


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

739. St. Johann in Ranui church, *Val di Funes* [_Villnößtal_] *(Trentino-South Tyrol)*, the church belongs to the Ranuihof farmstead and can be found in the Ranui meadows alongside the farm. It stands out in the imposing mountain landscape, the Odle group massif[_Geislergruppe_].










picture taken from *flickr*  jtsoft's photostream 


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

740. Lake of *Varese (Lombardy)* & Mount Rosa massif.









picture taken from *flickr*  Vento nei Capelli's photostream 


--


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

The Dolomites are stunning :drool:


----------



## JC. SAMPERZ (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice pictures.kay:


----------



## Skymino (Oct 30, 2006)

every single piece of Italy is great! :cheers:


----------



## New York Morning (Mar 22, 2009)

- Italy looks like a shoe.

- It is you who looks like a shoe, Italy looks like a paradise!


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

741. *Ogliastra Coastline*, Sardinia island..

 
​


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

742. *Roccascalegna Castle* with Maiella mountains. Province of Chieti.


​


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

758. *Naples Skyline*, new...and old cityscapes


​


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

759. *Venice Stucky Mill* was built in 1895. It is located accross 
the Giudecca Island, close to the Fortuny Complex. 
Nowadays is an Hilton Hotel.


​


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

One of the most beautiful hotel I've ever been.
It's truly amazing.

There is an awesome pool on the rooftoop facing the entire canal between the Giudecca Island and Dorsoduro.


----------



## miro111 (Jan 31, 2010)

Spalato
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=520509&page=99


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

That´s a beautiful hotel :cheers:


----------



## mkm5 (Oct 16, 2007)

760. *Porta Praetoria (25 b.C.), Aosta* - (Valle d'Aosta)









Taken on Panoramio, by Giuseppe Grande

Here a beautiful shot, from inside, by Giuseppe Grande

And here another photo from the interior by Tiberius Gallus (Panoramio)

Some info about Porta Praetoria and many Aosta's roman ruins...LINK

Some info about Aosta (Augusta Pretoria) in Roman Empire...WIKIPEDIA


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice, good photos from Italy


----------



## mkm5 (Oct 16, 2007)

761. *Villa d'Este*, Tivoli - (Lazio)
UNESCO WORLD HERITAGE SITE
_...this is the Neptune Fountain_









- Panoramic View of the Villa, famous for its fountains

- The "Rometta" Fountain

- Rainbow in the Neptune Fountain

- The One Hundred Fountains Avenue

- Panoramic View from above

- The Central Nimpheum

...all photos taken by me 

Villa d'Este in Wikipedia

Page about Tivoli's great attractions (Villa d'Este, Hadrian's Villa, Villa Gregoriana, etc.,etc.)


----------



## nickg (Sep 20, 2009)

this is simply awesome!lucky to live here i guess


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

762. *Varzi* (pop. 3,500, province of Pavia), a medieval village, most renown for its PDO (Protected Designation of Origin) salami.

















*Comune di Varzi*


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

TohrAlkimista said:


> There is an *awesome pool* on the rooftoop facing the entire canal between the Giudecca Island and Dorsoduro.


really stunnig, relaxing place ì, overlooking the Venice Lagoon

recommended kay:


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

763. *Milan Milanofiori Complex*, southern edge of the metropolis



http://www.archiportale.com/news/20...rutture-di-vendita-firmate-5+1aa_17718_3.html


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

764. *Portovenere*, Liguria region


​


----------



## The Westerner (Feb 25, 2007)

^^
wonderful place.
the picture doesn't even give credit to it.

the view from the old mills, standing in front of the hilltop castle, is breathtaking!
the view ranges from snowcapped apuan alps to the cliffs heading to the five lands. it deserves absolutely a visit.


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

The Westerner said:


> ^^
> wonderful place.
> the picture doesn't even give credit to it.
> 
> ...


Maybe this pic gives Portovenere some more credit. Anyway Shezan's photo is good.

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=33169642&postcount=173


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

765. *Church of San Nazario (C12th), outskirts of Montechiaro d'Asti*

Amazing graze: Monferrato rules.

(Second pic today after Shezan's, since we've reached post 765 instead of 767).










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/7838768








*Montechiaro d'Asti*


----------



## tanosmile (Dec 11, 2008)

766. *Santa Severina*, main square 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/fabriziosinopoli/3864640787/sizes/l/


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

767. Somewhere in * Val d'Elsa (Tuscany)*.




Toscana - Val d'Elsa di vanto5, su Flickr

--


----------



## Wasca (Jul 20, 2007)

767. *Gravina* is a canyon in Alta Murgia National Park










http://www.flickr.com/photos/bedandbreakfastmania/4244245431/


----------



## tanosmile (Dec 11, 2008)

*Altomonte*


















http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2635574664/sizes/l/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/cosimo-amica/2976914067/sizes/l/


----------



## mkm5 (Oct 16, 2007)

Tanosmile, only one picture per post please.

Santa Severina was already posted with an almost identical picture.
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=37720136&postcount=1860

And Altomonte was already posted with a picture similar to the second you've linked (maybe it's better if you keep the first one)
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=23419026&postcount=769

Take a look to the "search" function before posting, if you can  it's speedy


----------



## skaccomatto (Sep 3, 2004)

^^

Adding at least the province wouldn't be that bad too, not everybody knows where those tiny wonderful towns and villages are 

Great pictures, everyone, as always!


----------



## Eddard Stark (Mar 31, 2008)

tanosmile said:


> 766. *Santa Severina*, main square
> 
> 
> 
> ...


CARS, CARS, CARS

Where is the beauty? I see only a parking lot


----------



## tanosmile (Dec 11, 2008)

mkm5 said:


> Tanosmile, only one picture per post please.
> 
> Santa Severina was already posted with an almost identical picture.
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=37720136&postcount=1860
> ...


ops..sorry


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

769. The Royal Castle of Racconigi, *Racconigi (Cuneo)*. 
_info:_ It was the official residence of the Carignano line of the House of Savoy, and is one of the Residences 
of the Royal House of Savoy included by UNESCO in the World Heritage Sites list.
The first records of the castle are from around the year 1000, when Bernardino of Susa rebuilt an ancient manor, leaving it to Cistercian monks.
It was a possession of the margraves of Saluzzo and others starting in the 13th century, and in the 16th century was acquired by the House of Savoy. 
In 1630, Duke Charles Emmanuel I granted it to his nephew Thomas, founder of the Savoy-Carignano line.

_[Wikipedia]_

I guardiani del castello by Diego Santi, su Flickr

picture taken from *flickr*  anteriorechiuso's photostream 


--


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

awesome capture :uh:


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

SCROLL PAGE >>>


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

770. *Brienno* is a little village on the Como Lake shore, Lombardy region



http://www.flickr.com/photos/netnicholls/3131138463/


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

771. *Rome's Colonna Square*


​


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

772. *Rome under the snow!* It's the first time since 1985 (25 years ago). Here's San Lorenzo, *Porta Tiburtina*, one of the gates of the *Aurelian Walls*, the ancient Roman Walls that surrounds all the historic centre.










---


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

773. Third *Rome* pic in a row. The city as seen from Janiculum Hill on the morning of 12 February 2010.


(picture taken by our fellow forumer Civis Fede)

---


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Pincio said:


> It's the first time since 1985 (25 years ago).


1986 actually.


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

Pincio said:


> 772. *Rome under the snow!* It's the first time since 1985 (25 years ago). Here's San Lorenzo, *Porta Tiburtina*, one of the gates of the *Aurelian Walls*, the ancient Roman Walls that surrounds all the historic centre.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Gorgeous. :cheers:

Is that a picture of yours, Pincio?


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

774. Ruins outside the perimeter wall surrounding the ancient city of *Pompeii* (Campania). 






Photo taken by me.


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

775. *Castel di Tora* _(left)_ *Colle di Tora * _(right)_ and *Paganico Sabino* (_background)_: three perched villages around *Lake Turano* (Lazio, province of Rieti)










http://www.flickr.com/photos/lonelywolphoto/1801693926/

*Castel di Tora*







*Colle di Tora*







*Paganico Sabino*








*Provincia di Rieti*


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

:eek2:


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

776. *The Battle of the Oranges*, *Carnival of Ivrea*

_The Battle of the Oranges is a carnival and festival in the Northern Italian city of Ivrea, which includes *a tradition of throwing of oranges between organized groups*. It is the largest food fight in Italy._

*It commemorates the city's defiance against the city's tyrant*, a conflation of the 12th-century Ranieri di Biandrate and the 13th-century Marquis William VII of Montferrat. This tyrant attempted to rape a miller's daughter on the eve of her wedding, supposedly exercising the droit de seigneur. His plan backfired when the young woman instead decapitated the tyrant, after which the populace stormed and burned the palace. Each year, a young girl is chosen to play the part of Violetta, the defiant young woman. 

Every year the citizens remember their liberation with the Battle of the Oranges where teams of *Aranceri* (orange handlers) *on foot *throw oranges (representing ancient arrows and stones) against *Aranceri riding in carts*, representing Arduino's allies.
Initially, beans were thrown but in the 19th century, girls started to throw oranges, mainly coming from the leftovers of the winter crop in southern Italy.
The carnival may have *started in the 12th century* and also includes a large *bonfire*.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4360844470/in/set-72157623318043001/

Check out the whole set








*Città di Ivrea*


----------



## mkm5 (Oct 16, 2007)

777. Cattedrale di S.Antonio Abate, *Castelsardo* - (Sardegna)










The Cathedral and the sea...

Gardens between the Cathedral and the sea

Panoramic view of the beautiful town of Castelsardo

All photos taken by me


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

^^

E' bellissima questa foto! Ci sono andato di recente ed è davvero una bella location...e il borgo antico di Castelsardo è un gioellino...


----------



## nickg (Sep 20, 2009)

what a beautiful pictures at all!


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

778. *Valle d'Itria Landscape near Locorotondo*

Garden scenery of southern Murgia Plateau, central Apulia. Et in Arcadia ego.










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/13479218








*Provincia di Bari*


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

w3deco said:


> ^^
> 
> E' bellissima questa foto! Ci sono andato di recente ed è davvero una bella location...e il borgo antico di Castelsardo è un gioellino...


Please, do not speak Italian in this thread, it's an international sub-forum. 

btw, I love the atmosphere of the towns around the *Turano Lake*.
Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

Castelsardo shot is awesome


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

779. Piazza San Pellegrino, * Viterbo (Latium)*, heart of the medieval quarter of San Pellegrino.















picture taken from *flickr* sirVictor59's photostream 

--


----------



## mkm5 (Oct 16, 2007)

Shezan said:


> Castelsardo shot is awesome


Thank you very much


----------



## skaccomatto (Sep 3, 2004)

Very nice picture of Viterbo, a city I'm very curious to visit.


----------



## skaccomatto (Sep 3, 2004)

*780.* A small parish church in the medieval fortification of *Vigoleno* - on the beautiful hills behind Piacenza, Emilia Romagna region. Vigoleno is part of the municipality of Vernasca, in the province of Piacenza.



picture taken by me.

---


----------



## Markie (Dec 11, 2005)

781. Vatican City, Rome
Vatican City State was founded following the signing of the Lateran Pacts between the Holy See and Italy on February 11th 1929. These were ratified on June 7th 1929. Its nature as a sovereign State distinct from the Holy See is universally recognized under international law.

http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2550/4207173958_f65708c098_o.jpg

http://img300.imageshack.us/img300/8127/italyregionslatiummapyc.png

**edit* Number 781 is for the next photo...*


----------



## mkm5 (Oct 16, 2007)

Thread rules:
1) Pics must be 1024*whatever format.
...etc.,etc.,etc....


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

...and Italy pics


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

781. *San Fruttuoso Abbey*, near Capodimonte, si located on the Camogli bay.
It was built during X Century for Adelaide of Borgogna and it's the only one Abbey in Italy situated on...a beach!


​


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

782. *Italia*...but Ferrari new 458


​


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

_Summary of posted pics until february 23, 2010_
__________________________________________



*North*
Aosta Valley: 
| *760*_ Porta Praetoria - Aosta_

Piedmont: 
*732*_ Park Valentino - Turin_ | *738*_ Via Po - Turin _ | *754*_ Sanctuary of Vicoforte Mondovì_ | *765*_ Church of San Nazario - Montechiaro d'Asti_ | *769*_ Royal castle of Racconigi at night_ | *776*_ carnevale Ivrea_

Lombardy:
*740*_ Lake of Varese_ | *755*_ Milan CBD at dusk_ | *762*_ Varzi (Pavia)_ | *763*_ Milanofiori complex - Milan [Assago]_ | *770*_ Brienno - Como lake_

Trentino-South Tyrol:
*739*_ St. Johann in Ranui Val di Funes_ 

Veneto:
*744*_ Venice_ | *759*_ Stucky mill - Venice_

Friuli-Venezia-Giulia:


Liguria:
*747*_ Ceriana - Imperia_ | *748*_ Palazzo Spinola - Genoa_ | *750*_ Dolcedo - Imperia_ | *751*_ Triora - Imperia_ | *752*_ 
St. George Palace - Genoa_ | | *764*_ Portovenere_ | *781*_ San Fruttuoso abbey *_

Emilia-Romagna:
| *757*_ Ponte Gobbo - Bobbio_ | *780*_ Vigoleno_






*Centre*
Tuscany:
*734*_ Sovana - Sorano_ | *756*_ Maremma mill_ | *767*_ Val d'Elsa_ 

the Marche:
*736*_ San Vittore alle Chiuse (abbey) - Genga_ 

Umbria: 

Latium:
*735*_ Foro Piscario - Rome_ | *761*_ Villa d'Este - Tivoli_ | *771*_ Colonna square - Rome_ | *772*_ Porta Tiburtina under the snow - Rome_ | *773*_Rome under the snow_ | *775*_ Lake Turano_ | *779*_ Piazza San Pellegrino - Viterbo_

Abruzzo:
*742*_ Roccascalegna castle - Maiella_ 







*South*
Molise:


Campania:
*733*_ Capri_ | *737*_ Waterfont of Naples_ | *758*_Naples skyline_ | *774*_ Pompei_

Apulia:
*745*_ Ponte Ciolo - Gagliano del Capo_ | *746*_ Castel del Monte_ | *768*_ Gravina in Alta Murgia_

Basilicata:


Calabria:
| *766*_ Santa Severina_ | *777*_ S.Antonio Abate church - Castelsardo_

Sardinia:
*741*_ Ogliastra coastline_ 

Sicily:
*743*_ Mussomeli castle _ | *749*_ Caccamo_ | *753*_ Trapani's waterfront_ 


________________________________________________________________________
*LEGENDA:*
● *double pic for same subject.
● red no pic.
● _grey_ sovereign state

_______________________

*HERE* - *2008 summary of posted pics.*
*HERE* - *2009 summary of posted pics.*
_______________________


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ My next car!!! :lol:


----------



## Vagamundo. (Apr 11, 2009)

bella come sempre la italia!!


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

783. Nightfall approaching on the Grand Canal in *Venice*, Veneto.






Photo taken by my spouse.


----------



## nickg (Sep 20, 2009)

venice is just always amazing,especially by night!


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

Venezia, Venecia, Venice...

Different names, same superb beauty.


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

784. *II World War Memorial in Florence*, Tuscany.


​


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

785. The Basilica di San Francesco church is one of the World Heritage sites located in the town of *Assisi*, Umbria. 







Photo taken by me.


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

796. *Snow in Martina Franca, Apulia*

This whitewashed all-barock town (pop. 49,000) in sunny Apulia match the ground in case of snow - here 2009, February.










http://it.tinypic.com/r/234704/5








*Città di Martina Franca*


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

Nice town, but buttugly _Longines_ banner ruining the setting. hno:

BTW, Venice's shot is awesome as much as the great development in Giudecca island.
Are that buildings part of the Cino Zucchi's project?


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

TohrAlkimista said:


> Nice town, but buttugly _Longines_ banner ruining the setting. hno:
> 
> BTW, Venice's shot is awesome as much as the great development in Giudecca island.
> Are that buildings part of the Cino Zucchi's project?


About Venezia: Cino Zucchi designed other buildings in the same compound (Junghans Area), I can't say who designed the buildings portrayed though.

About Martina Franca: the _Scacciapensieri Pizzeria Piano Bar _banner sucks much more than the Longines one IMHO.
Apart from that Martina Franca's historical district seemed quite well preserved to me when I happened there a handful of years ago.


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Good design of Fiera, very institutional. Regards.*


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

797. One of the several lifts at the *Roccaraso Ski Resort* in Central Italy (Abruzzo).







Photo taken by me.


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

797. *Close-up of the village of Pisciotta - and Cape Palinuro from afar*










http://static.panoramio.com/photos/original/14035832.jpg








*Comune di Pisciotta*


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

798. *Between Talamone and Mount Argentario, Toscana* 










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/16585923








*Provincia di Grosseto *


----------



## luxury25 (Mar 18, 2010)

Genoa is a city of Freedom.


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

799. Walking through *Rome's alleys*










---


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

800. *Santa Costanza (Rome)* is a church built under Emperor Constantine I and place of burial (mausoleum) of his daughters Constantina and Helena. The church (originally, a mausoleum) was built under Constantine, probably by Constantinia, next to the cemetery of Sant'Agnese fuori le mura, where Saint Agnes, who allegedly had healed Constantina, was buried. Santa Costanza's exterior survives today in its original state except for the loss of its outer ambulatory. What remains of the interior of the building is ornately decorated with marble and tesserae mosaics which hint at a rich patronage of both pagan and early Christian provenance.










---


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

801. *Forza d'Agrò, Sicily*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/onefivenine/1403878028/








*Comune di Forza d'Agrò*


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Impressive the Santa Costanza Church and very interesting your history. Regards.*


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

very nice pics indeed


----------



## freyd (Mar 20, 2010)

More Milan and Rome pictures?

Welcome to the true world - did I ever reject its might or not?


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

802. Photo taken by me from a friend's balcony near *Agnano* *(Naples)* looking towards the volcanic craters of the *Phlegraean Fields* (Campania).


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

802. *Paganico Sabino* is a comune (municipality) in the Province of *Rieti* in the Italian region Latium, located about 50 km northeast of Rome and about 25 km southeast of Rieti. It had a population of 189.










picture taken from *flickr* Alberto Gagliardi's photostream 

--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

803. HDR multicolor shot of *Giardini della Guastalla*, *MILAN*, Lombardy.










picture taken from *flickr* High Dynamic Ranger's photostream 


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

804. *'Milano Mac 567 Project'* Business Park, *Milan*, Lombardy.










picture taken from *flickr* G.hostbuster's photostream 


--


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Very good the Milano Mac 567 Project and I like the post #2490. Regards.*


----------



## tanosmile (Dec 11, 2008)

805. *Santuario della Madonna delle Armi, Cerchiara di Calabria (CS)* is an old monastery, partly dug into the rock, includes inside the cave which houses the miraculous image of the Black Madonna, preserved in a silver casket. Its construction began in 1440, and inside houses some remarkable works of art and silver baroque.










Picture taken from Flickr by Cesare Micheli

--


----------



## tanosmile (Dec 11, 2008)

806. *Sinni river* near Senise (PZ),*Basilicata* 










Picture taken from Flickr

--


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

vittorio tauber said:


> 801. *Forza d'Agrò, Sicily*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Forza Sicilia :colgate:
:cheers:


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Good view of Sinni River and his bridge. Regards.*


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

807. Marina di Arbus beach, southern Sardinia island


​


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

808. *NH Hoteles Leaning Towers by the Fiera (Fair District), Rho-Milan*.










http://www.flickr.com/photos/the-itch/3375043074/








*Provincia di Milano*


----------



## nickg (Sep 20, 2009)

last shots from milan are really interesting


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

809. *Semenza Hydropower Station, Calusco D'Adda* (province of Bergamo)










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2781806988/








*Comune di Calusco d'Adda*


----------



## mkm5 (Oct 16, 2007)

810. *Chiesetta di Passo Gardena* - Trentino Alto Adige










Taken on Panoramio, by Marco Vanzo (click here for bigger format)

Other beautiful shots of the little church: 1 2 3


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

811. *The stillness of Lake Viverone*, heart of Canavese district, Piedmont










http://www.flickr.com/photos/orlando72/4252005130/sizes/o/








*Municipality of Viverone*


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

812. Image taken from a postcard that I purchased a few years ago during my visit to the *Zoosafari* near *Fasano*, (Apulia). This is one of the best safari expeditions that you can experience outside of Africa, in my opinion. kay:


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

mkm5 said:


> 810. *Chiesetta di Passo Gardena* - Trentino Alto Adige
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow! kay:


----------



## Unconsciousfocus (Nov 19, 2007)

very beautiful country..


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

813. *Ravello Auditorium* by Oscar Niemeyer


http://www.flickr.com/photos/nerdontheinside/4408622816/
​


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

^^ That's what a 100-year-old master architect can achieve - Ok the location helps for sure, whatever... 
Gorgeous


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

814. *The Sforza Castle of Vigevano*, 35km sothwest of Milan. 
Piazza Ducale lies just aside of the imposing manor. A philological restoration of the compound has been under way for over 20 years.










http://www.flickr.com/photos/the_night_flier/3803185613/in/pool-aerial_castles_fortresses








*Città di Vigevano*


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

815. *Sabaudia*, new town built in the 30s by the banks of a lake amid a seaside pinewood, 80 km south of Rome










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/10886652








*Comune di Sabaudia*


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

816. *Numana* a central Adriatic coastal town in the Marche region, within Mount Conero Regional Park.

















*Comune di Numana*


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

817. *Castelfranco Veneto* (pop. 32,000), hometown of the painter Giorgione.

















*Città di Castelfranco Veneto*


----------



## tanosmile (Dec 11, 2008)

818. *SS Addolorata* church, cathedral of *Serra San Bruno (VV)*, Calabria region.










http://www.flickr.com/photos/miky7even/3576311906/

---


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

819. *Saluzzo* (pop. 16.591) *and Monte Viso* (3.841 mt height).










http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Saluzzo_a.jpg








*Città di Saluzzo*


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

Yes, they were born as defense towers but quickly turned into status symbols of a family or a clan, just like skyscrapers are today.
Many medieval cores of italian cities are still spotted with such clusters.


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

830. No, it's not Venice. It's *Bologna*, and this is a backstreet corner facing to *Canale delle Moline.*










---


----------



## Lans (Apr 7, 2009)

Muy bello Italia!!


----------



## AlanG (Nov 12, 2008)

---


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

831. The *Cathedral of Orvieto* is one of the most beautiful churches in Umbria, indeed in all of Italy. It was begun in 1285 and is Gothic in style, with three naves. Its tripartite façade was conceived by Lorenzo Maitani and is decorated in its lower portion with scenes from the Old and New Testaments, and with mosaics and statues of the Blessed Virgin, the Prophets and the Apostles in its upper part. 










---


----------



## tanosmile (Dec 11, 2008)

832. *Castello di FedericoII* in *Roseto Capo Spulico (CS)*, Calabria region.









view from the beach









http://www.flickr.com

---


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

^^
wow!!!


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

833. *Buriano (Maremma, South Tuscany).* A tiny village surrounded by an endless landscape.










---


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

834. *Trento, Case Cazuffi-Rella* (1530) - details of frescoes.










---


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

now, Buriano is something.


----------



## nickg (Sep 20, 2009)

san gimignano is simply outstanding, pics are not worthy the real vision you get when u are here!


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*835 - Venice during sunset*










*--------|||--------*


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

San Gimignano :drool:


----------



## squall87 (Apr 8, 2010)

836 TORINO, Basilica di Superga


----------



## tanosmile (Dec 11, 2008)

837. The lucanian valleys with the *Castle of Melfi (Pz)* built in the XI century









www.flickr.com


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*Florence Sunset*

*838. Sunset over Florence*











*Original Size (Much nicer!)*
http://img100.imageshack.us/img100/1369/florenzo.jpg



*Map of Florence, in Italy:*


----------



## skaccomatto (Sep 3, 2004)

Nice selction, but ONE picture per DAY, not per post!


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

*839. Riomaggiore, a village in province of La Spezia; Northwest of Italy:*











*Map of Riomaggiore:*










Hope I'm not posting this pic again if someone already did in the previous pages. :$


----------



## Thelème (Jul 5, 2004)

northwest...


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

Oh yes sorry my mistake


----------



## A_Hamshari (Apr 7, 2010)

Don't forget sexy


----------



## Coccoloba (Jul 1, 2009)

Yes sexy, is true!


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

864. *Mount Etna (Sicily)* is one of the most active volcanoes in the world and is in an almost constant state of activity. The fertile volcanic soils support extensive agriculture, with vineyards and orchards spread across the lower slopes of the mountain and the broad Plain of Catania to the south. Due to its history of recent activity and nearby population, Mount Etna has been designated a Decade Volcano by the United Nations.










---


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Ah, classic! These pics reflect the tranquility one can find both in towns and in the countyside of Italy.


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

865. *Rifugio Locatelli (Dolomites)*. The Dolomites are a section of the Alps, located for the most part in the province of Belluno, the rest in the provinces of Bolzano-Bozen and Trento (all in north-eastern Italy). Conventionally they extend from the Adige river in the west to the Piave valley (Pieve di Cadore) in the east. The northern and southern borders are defined by the Puster Valley and the Sugana Valley (Val Sugana). But the Dolomites spread also over the Piave river (Dolomiti d'Oltrepiave) to the east; and far away over the Adige river to the west is the Brenta Group (Western Dolomites); there is also another smaller group called Piccole Dolomiti (Small Dolomites) located between the Provinces of Trento, Verona and Vicenza (see the map). One national park and many other regional parks are located in the Dolomites. In August 2009, the Dolomites were declared a natural heritage site by UNESCO.










---


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

867. A tribute to the Giro d'Italia mountains.

*Plan de Corones-Kronplatz* is a famous plane surrounded by a crown of mountains situated in Süd-Tirol (Italy).
The route: starting from St. Vigil in Enneberg, the Kronplatz - Plan de Corones ascent is 12.9 km long. Over this distance, you climb 1073 heightmeters. The average percentage is thus 8.3 %. The steepest part has a 24% slope with unhardened road surface.

Panorama from the top.





































---


----------



## A-Homes (May 15, 2010)

Very beautiful.


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

868. *Rieti from Velino River*

Officially recognised 
as the geographical bodybelly of Italy, the quiet city of Rieti (pop. 47,810) retains a medieval core of umbrian taste. Until 1927 this city used to be part of Umbria in fact - Rieti nowadays belongs to Lazio.

















*Città di Rieti*


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

869. Tribute to Giro d'Italia. *Monte Zoncolan* is a mountain in the Carnic Alps, located in the region of Friuli-Venezia Giulia, Italy. It is one of the most demanding climbs in professional road bicycle racing, having been used in the Giro d'Italia twice (2003, 2007) and the Giro Donne once (1997).


























































---


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

870. *Monte Grappa* is a 1,775 metres (5,823 ft) tall mountain in the Veneto region of Italy. Part of the Alpine foothills, the mountain is divided between the provinces of Vicenza, Treviso and Belluno. It was the site of a three famous World War I battles. During World War II the mountain became a refuge for many Italian partisans from Bassano del Grappa who hid in Monte Grappa massif during the war. It is a wonderland for cyclists, offering nine paved routes to the summit. The Giro has visited Monte Grappa three times. Starting from Semonzo, the Monte Grappa ascent is 19 km long. Over this distance, you climb 1530 heightmeters. The average percentage is thus 8.1%. Look for other sides to climb the Monte Grappa.




























---


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

871. The *Mortirolo Pass* (el. 1852 m.) is a high mountain pass in the Alps in Italy. The road from Mazzo di Valtellina is considered to be the toughest mountain one can climb in Italy and many professional cyclers consider it as the most difficult mountain to be climbed in any of the three major tours. Lucho Herrera (1991) referred to Mortirolo as being the "Queen climb of Europe" and Lance Armstrong referred to it as the hardest climb he'd ever ridden. The road has not impossibile gradient (average 10,5%, maximus 18%), but its constant gradient, without pauses, make this climb relentless and very technical.



















---


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

871. *Monte Crostis* is one of the most beautiful mountains in North Italy even if not famous as Dolomites. In the picture: the arrive of the panoramic street called "Panoramica delle Vette" (Tour of Peaks) .










---


----------



## sammychanchan (May 24, 2010)

I love italy~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

bravo Pincio


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

872. Costa Rey, a paradise place along the southern Sardinia coastline..









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3119685217/







Thanks to *Yeritemarra* @ *Flickr*


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Nothing like those peaceful villas, very impressive landscapes btw.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

873. Cala Goloritzè (golfo di Orosei, Sardegna).Cala Goloritzè (Orosei gulf, Sardinia)*


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

874 sardegna 


http://www.flickr.com/photos/valesub/2804976597/sizes/l/


----------



## Coccoloba (Jul 1, 2009)

Bravo il Giro!


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

^^ You may say: "Bello"


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

italiano_pellicano said:


> 873. Cala Goloritzè (golfo di Orosei, Sardegna).Cala Goloritzè (Orosei gulf, Sardinia)*


^^
Nice!!!


----------



## James-Bond (Nov 28, 2009)

^^


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

...I already posted the same pic, but it's ok


----------



## krispykreme22 (May 14, 2010)

nice view!


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

edit


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

874. *Gavia Pass* (el. 2621 m.) is a high mountain pass in the Italian Alps. The pass lies in the Lombardy region and divides the province of Sondrio to the north and the province of Brescia to the south. The road over the pass (SS 300) connects Bormio to the northwest with Ponte di Legno to the south and is single track most on its southern section. The Gavia Pass is often on the route of the Giro d'Italia road bicycle race and is sometimes designated the Cima Coppi, the highest point of the race. On 5 June 1988, the race passed over the Gavia in a snowstorm, making for an epic stage won by Erik Breukink. American Andrew Hampsten, the second place finisher, became the overall race leader and went on to win the Giro.





































---


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

Pincio said:


> 874. *Gavia Pass* (el. 2621 m.)
> (...)
> 
> On *5 June 1988*, the race passed over the Gavia in a snowstorm, making for an epic stage won by Erik Breukink. American Andrew Hampsten, the second place finisher, became the overall race leader and went on to win the Giro.


Unforgettable epic stage.


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

875. *Lago Di Barcis(Barcis Lake)* located in the Dolomites of the * Friuli-Venezia-Giulia* region of Northeast Italy. I visited this beautiful lake a few years ago when I stayed at the nearby Aviano Air Base during the Summer.





Image taken from Flicker.


----------



## votepoll (May 31, 2010)

Impressive.


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

876. France Avenue (Corso Francia), *Turin (Piedmont)*. 
One of the longest avenues in Turin (13 km) , going from Rivoli castle (metro area) to the city centre.













source


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

877. *Naples*, Campania.










picture taken from *flickr* Paolo Margari's photostream 


--


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ Nice skyline view of Napoli at night.


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

...with the Jolly Hotel highrise as skyline's masterpiece (after Vesuvio volcano, of course  )


----------



## tanosmile (Dec 11, 2008)

878. *Baia di Copanello(CZ)*, Calabria region.










http://www.flickr.com

---


----------



## nickg (Sep 20, 2009)

nice updates all you guys!


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

879. *The Roman Forum (Rome).*










---


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Wow, those bikers must feel cold. Anyways, excellent pic of Rome, one of the best i've seen so far.


----------



## tanosmile (Dec 11, 2008)

879. view of the old town of *Pisticci*, in the province of Matera, Basilicata. 










Picture taken from flickr

--


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Nice photo of the town of Pisticci. I have not seen many photos of the Basilicata region in this thread. I remember driving through this region a few years ago on a return trip from the Zoosafari in Fasano back to Napoli.


----------



## tanosmile (Dec 11, 2008)

880. *Cosenza*, town of 80000 habitants in* Calabria*, in this photo we can see the *Busento riverside*, before the confluence with Crati river


----------



## Dantiscum (Jan 10, 2006)

881. Roma - Castel Sant'Angelo, Tevere, Ponte Sant'Angelo
(view from the bridge Ponte Vittorio Emanuele II)


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

_*ITALY - North-West regions*_

_Summary of posted pics._
__________________________________________




Aosta Valley: 
*22*_ Valtournanche_ | *60*_ Gressoney-Saint-Jean_ | *130*_ Lago Blu_ | *292*_ Ghiacciaio del Brenva_ | *351*_ Massiccio del Monte Rosa dalla Val d'Ayas_ | *402*_ Lago di Liconi_ | *[471*_ Castello di Fénis_ |*760*_ Porta Praetoria - Aosta_ |


Piedmont: 
*8*_ Sacra di San Michele_ | *27*_ Isola di San Giulio_ | *36*_ Castello del Valentino_ | *55*_ Langhe_ | *69*_ Lago Maggiore e isole Borromee_ | *83*_ Alpi da Mondovì_ | *92*_ Castello di Grinzane Cavour_  | *158*_ Saluzzo_ | *184*_ Castello di Serralunga d'Alba_ | *204*_ Monte Viso & Po_ | *221*_ Scarpia - Alagna Valsesia_ | *230*_ Castello di Cannero_ | *239*_ Reggia di Venaria Reale - Torino_ | *250*_ Monviso dalla val Lemina_ | *266*_ Isola di San Giulio_ | *275*_ Villa della Tesoriera - Torino_ | *310*_ Isola dei Pescatori - Lago Maggiore_ | *317*_ Palazzina di Caccia - Stupinigi_ | *333*_ Piazza Castello - Torino_ | *339*_ Castello di Casalbagliano_ | *374*_ Mole Antonelliana - Torino_ | *[386*_ Sacro Monte di Oropa - Biella _ | *401*_ Mergozzo_ | *417*_ Monferrato_ | *419*_ Varallo Sesia_ | *422*_ Castello del Roccolo - Busca_ | *435*_ Riale_ | *440*_ Diga di Morasco_ | *443*_ Chiesa di S. Lorenzo - Torino_ | *446*_ Elva_ | *448*_ Val Curone_ | *477*_ Sestriere_ | *523*_ Fortress of Fenestrelle_ | *524*_ Domodossola_ | *553*_ Torino_ | *556*_ Pollenzo (Cuneo)_ | *559*_ Ivrea, Olivetti plant_ | *569*_ San Martino Alfieri (Asti)_ | *605*_ Valle Maira (Cuneo)_ | *625*_ Abbazia di Lucedo (Vercelli)_ | *637*_ Piazza Cavour - Vercelli_ | *646*_ Casale Monferrato_ | *651*_ Alagna (Vercelli)_ | *662*_ Isola Bella gardens_ | *667*_Piazza Santorre di Santarosa - Savigliano_ | *670*_Valentino Castle - Turin_  | *683*_ Abbazia di Vezzolano_ | *684*_ Palaisozaki - Turin_ | *697*_ Monesiglio (Cuneo)_ | *705*_ City Hall Square - Turin_ | *707*_ Rimella di Valsesia_ | *713*_ Cella Monte di Monferrato_ | *718*_ Iced fountain, Alpe Devero - Baceno_ | *732*_ Park Valentino - Turin_ | *738*_ Via Po - Turin _ | *754*_ Sanctuary of Vicoforte Mondovì_ | *765*_ Church of San Nazario - Montechiaro d'Asti_ | *769*_ Royal castle of Racconigi at night_ | *776*_ Carnevale d'Ivrea_ | *811*_ Lake Viverone_ | *819*_ Saluzzo and Monte Viso_ | *829*_ Castle of Montalto Dora over Lake Pistono_ | *836*_ Basilica di Superga - Torino_ | *846*_ Battaglia delle Arance - Ivrea_ | *876*_ Corso Francia - Torino_


Liguria:
*7*_ Piazza De Ferrari - Genova_ | *12*_ Ville di Paraggi - Portofino_ | *48*_ Camogli_ | *104*_ Castello della Pietra - Vobbia_ | *115*_ Cervo_ | *126*_ Corniglia_ | *175*_ Portovenere_ | *181*_ Colletta di Castelbianco_ | *222*_ Genova, il porto_ | *231*_ Santa Margherita Ligure_ | *238*_ Tellaro_ | *245*_ Vernazza_ | *298*_ Boccadasse - Genova_ | *308*_ Genova via Brigata Liguria_ | *329*_ Abbazia di San Fruttuoso - Camogli_ | *334*_ Apricale_ | *356*_ Dolceacqua_ | *407*_ Santa Margherita Ligure_ | *425*_ Camogli_ | *429*_ Mare Ligure - Tellaro_ | *450*_ Sori_ | *473*_ Manarola e Corniglia_ | *480*_ Sestri Levante_ | *486*_ Savona_ | *496*_ Porto Maurizio di Imperia_ | *507*_ Triora (Imperia)_ | *518*_ Albenga (Towering cityscape)_ | *529*_ The Harbour of Genoa_ | * 550*_ Bogliasco_ | *563*_ San Rocco_ | *579*_Genova_ | *610*_ Castelvecchio di Rocca Barbena_ | *618*_Balestrino_ | *619*_ Borghetto d'Arroscia_ | *635*_ Genova_ | *692*_ Cascate d'Arroscia - Mendatica_ | *717*_ Riomaggiore_ | *720*_ Varigotti (Savona)_ | *721*_ Manarola_ | *747*_ Ceriana - Imperia_ | *748*_ Palazzo Spinola - Genoa_ | *750*_ Dolcedo - Imperia_ | *751*_ Triora - Imperia_ | *752*_ St. George Palace - Genoa_ | | *764*_ Portovenere_ | *781*_ San Fruttuoso abbey_ | *839*_ Riomaggiore_


Lombardy:
*18*_ Villa Arconati_ | *32*_ Brescia_ | *39*_ Piazza Duomo - Milano_ | *46 * _ Bicocca - Milano_ | *56 * _ Bergamo _ | *75 * _ Lago d’Iseo_ | *86* _ Bormio_ | *89 * _ Fiume Adda_ | *97 * _ Isola di Garda_ | *123 * _ Mantova_ | *135* _ Sacro Monte di Varese_ | *145* _ Pavia_ | *177 * _Palazzo Mondadori - Segrate_ | *188* _ Lago di Como_ | *196 * _ Villa Borromeo Visconti Litta - Lainate_ | *207* _ Piazza Ducale - Vigevano_ | *208 * _ Cascate del Serio_ | *226 * _ Cattedrale di Cremona_ | *248* _ Cimitero Monumentale - Milano_ | *267 * _ Gravedona_ | *272* _ Canevino_ | *281* _ Milano via Vittor Pisani_ | *296* _ Milano_ | *312 * _ Isola di Loreto – Lago d’Iseo_ | *316* _ Ponte di barche - Bereguardo_ | *319 * _ Ossuccio_ | *340* _ Autodromo di Monza_ | *341* _ Villa Reale - Monza_ | *342* _ Duomo - Monza_ | *347* _ Castello Sforzesco - Milano_  | *348* _ Milano vicolo Lavandai_ | *349 * _ Milano via Madonnina_ | *357* _ Basilica di San Lorenzo - Milano_ | *369*_ Villa Melzi - Bellagio_ | *406*_ Lomello (Pavia)_ | *409*_ Parco del Ticino - Lonate Pozzolo_ | *412*_ Zavattarello (Pavia)_ | *451*_ Villa di Balbianello - Lago di Como_ | *453*_ Bellagio - Lago di Como_ | *479*_ Bellagio - Lago di Como (II)_ | *484*_ Milanofiori Nord - Milano_ | *493*_Bank Headquarters - Lodi_ | *499*_ Naviglio Grande - Milano_ | *502*_ Villa Visconti - Cassinetta di Lugagnano_ | *504 *_Villa Panza - Varese_ | *511*_ Skyline di Brescia_ | *513*_ Brescia, Capitolium_ | *521*_ Central Station - Milan_ | *530*_ Villa Borromeo - Arcore_ | *532*_Varenna_ | *535*_ Limone sul Garda_ | *551*_ Villa d'Este - Cernobbio_ | *568*_ Piazza Cordusio - Milano_ | *571*_ Oltrepò Pavese_ | *580*_ Cappella Colleoni - Bergamo_ | *590*_ Università Bocconi - Milano_ | *600*_ Valle Imagna_ | *601*_ Lago di Sartirana_ | *602*_ Monte Disgrazia (Sondrio)_ | *620*_Abbazia di Chiaravalle - Milano_ | *621*_ Parco Sud - Milano_ | *622*_ Gaggiano (Milano)_ | *627*_ Gardens of Villa Melzi - Bellagio (Como)_ | *634*_ Villa Belgiojoso - Milano_ | *645*_ Varenna (Lecco)_ | *661*_Galleria Vittorio Emanuele - Milan_ | *676*_Piazza V Giornate - Milan_ | *681*_ Milan Trade Fair - Rho_ | *682*_ Casa del Fascio - Como_ | _ Bocconi University - Milan_ | *704*_ Sempione Park - Milan_ | *712*_ Belgioioso square - Milan_ | *714*_ San Pietro al Monte - Civate_ | *719*_ Scala square - Milan_ | *724*_ Bonacolsi House and St. Andrew's Dome - Mantova_ | *740*_ Lake of Varese_ | *755*_ Milan CBD at dusk_ | *762*_ Varzi (Pavia)_ | *763*_ Milanofiori complex - Milan [Assago]_ | *770*_ Brienno - Como lake_ | *787*_ Como Lake_ | *803*_ Giardini della Guastalla - Milano_ | *804*_ Milano Mac 567 Project - Milan_ | *808*_ NH Hoteles - Milan Fair District - RHO_ | *809*_ Semenza Hydropower Station - Calusco d'Adda_ | *814*_ The Sforza Castle of Vigevano_ | *842*_ Foppolo_ | *850*_ Milan, Duomo square pano_ | *871*_ Mortirolo pass_ | *874*_ Gavia pass_



*LEGENDA:*

● _grey_ sovereign state

_______________________


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

882. *Colletta di Castelbianco (Liguria)* is a medieval hill-top village, perched on the eastern slope of Pennavaire valley. 
After several damages occured during the earthquake dated 1887, Colletta was gradually abandoned by its inhabitants, 
it had fallen into ruins by the mid 1900's. 
Today, the stone houses and narrow streets have been totally restored and the windows look out once more over the olive and cherry terraces of the valley.










Picture taken by J.Hellberg

Bonus: taken by me - 06.02.2010 -


----------



## Dantiscum (Jan 10, 2006)

mi3max said:


> ^^
> i presume this photo was taken by you, very nice perspective


thanks. We've been to Rome in february and I have to say it's a perfect time to visit the city


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Pisticci looks beautiful! Seems like it's located in a hilly area.


----------



## gruber (Jun 11, 2004)

*Duomo di Siena*



Taken with a Nikon D40, on November 2, 2007 

_The Cathedral of Siena (Duomo di Siena), dedicated from its earliest days as a Roman Catholic Marian church and now to Santa Maria Assunta (Most Holy Mary of Assumption), is a medieval church in Siena.
The cathedral itself was originally designed and completed between 1215 and 1263 on the site of an earlier structure. It has the form of a Latin cross with a slightly projecting transept, a dome and a bell tower. The dome rises from an octagonal base with supporting columns. 
The hexagonal dome is topped with Bernini's gilded lantern, like a golden sun. The trompe l'oeil coffers were painted in blue with golden stars in the late 15th century. The colonnade in the drum is adorned with images and statues of 42 patriarchs and prophets, painted in 1481 by Guidoccio Cozzarelli and Benvenuto di Giovanni. The eight stucco statues in the spandrels beneath the dome were sculpted in 1490 by Ventura di Giuliano and Bastiano di Francesco. Originally they were polychromed, but later, in 1704, gilded._


----------



## gruber (Jun 11, 2004)

*VILLA REALE di MILANO*



Taken with a Nikon D40, on April 27, 2008 


_It is a wonderful neoclassic building, built in the 18th century by the architect Pollack (Vienna, 1751-Milan, 1806), a pupil of Piermarini who soon became one the favourite architects of the Milan noble families. Ordered by Count Ludovico Barbiano di Belgioioso, the villa, after the count's death, was transferred to Napoleon who lived there with his wife Giuseppina; after that, the villa was given to Austria (1815) which transformed it into the summer house of the viceroy. Today it belongs to the Municipality and hosts the Modern Art Gallery, which is important mainly for the presence of Lombard paintings from the 19th century.
The villa has an unusual layout for Milan: similar to that of extra-urban buildings, but also of Paris hotels or buildings, with the courtyard facing the street, separated from this by a wall. The most important and richest façade is that facing the internal garden in the English style: it is formed by two protruding lateral parts and by a middle part; all three are divided by Ionic columns. Between the windows on the upper floors, high reliefs with mythological figures can be seen. In some halls in the interior of Villa Reale, traces can be found of the Romantic and "eclectic" style of the first decades of the 9th century and this is where the Modern Art Gallery is located. Through a separate entrance, still on via Palestro, one can enter into the Garden of Villa Reale which is of particular importance since it is the first example of a private neoclassical garden in the English style that was ever designed in this city. The small lake and the numerous small temples add to the beauty of the garden and are reminiscent of the past: statues of Apollo, Hercules and Tetide; the temples of Fate and Love, the Tower of Conte Ugolino, etc._


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Beautiful building, and thanks for the info kay:.


----------



## gruber (Jun 11, 2004)

*ABBAZIA di MORIMONDO (Milano)*
_Morimondo is a Cistercian abbey some 30 km south-west of Milan, in a pleasant ambience not far from the Ticino river._



Taken with a Nikon D40, on October 7, 2007 


_The Abbey of Morimondo (to be pronounced moh-ree mon-doh) was founded in the 12th century (1136) by the Cistercians coming from the French Monastery of Morimond. After having moved to Lombardy, they maintained the name of their mother-Abbey (from the word "mora" in latin = swamp). The basilica, built after the construction of the Monastery (from 1182), is today the most interesting monument for visitors travelling to Morimondo. It reflects the design of Cisternian churches wanted by S. Bernardus: grandiose and solemn, in contrast with the austerity and poverty of the life of monks, whose merit was to drain and improve the agricultural territories.
The exterior made with bricks is in French Gothic style with Romanesque and Lombard elements. The façade presents a hut-shape (taglio a capanna); before the portal, a pronaos can be seen (colonnade placed before the church) that was added in 1736. A central rose window, double lancet windows, closed openings and others that have no ceiling define the upper part, crowned by a series of small arches that continue on the sides. The interior has a basilica shape, with three naves on cross vault pillars, with rectangular transept and apsis. Works. Upon entering, to the right, a magnificent holy water stoup from the 4th century can be seen, with rosettes and fantastic heads. Worthy to be seen is the choir, ordered by the monks from Settimo Fiorentino that settled in Morimondo in 1490, to the engraver from Abbiate, Francesco Giramo, that finished the work in 1522. It is formed by 70 stalls divided in two orders; on the stalls, symbolic figures are depicted. On the right side of the church, the cloister is located, overlooked by the various parts of the Monastery, that were often changed and restored over time. The most ancient part is on the eastern side, with the capitular hall, the overlooking dormitory, the "parloir" and the "working hall" of the monks. The "calefactorium" (the only heated room) is located in the southern part of the building, as well as the dining hall. The wing of lay brothers, in the western side, is the one that underwent most changes._


----------



## kimerajamm (Jun 17, 2010)

very old buildings and beautiful


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*The Duomo di Siena is very beautiful, this is a pure art for me. The Village Reale is really great. Regards.*


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

Proud to have italian ancestries =D


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Great Photos


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

The amazing *trompe l'œil nave ceiling of Sant'Ignazio di Lojola (Rome)*.

_Andrea Pozzo is known for his masterful applications of his perspective art. On the massive ceiling of the church (17 x 36 m!) he painted a fresco, in perspective, of the missionary spirit of S. Ignazio and his Jesuit Society. He thereby expressed Jesuit identification with the baroque spirit of Rome and Counterreformation.

The ceiling celebrates two centuries of adventuresome Jesuit explorers and missionaries. His theme is the missionary spirit of the Society. Light comes from God the Father to the Son who transmits it to St. Ignatius as it breaks into four rays leading to the four continents. _










---


----------



## gruber (Jun 11, 2004)

*Lago d'Orta and San Giulio Island*



_Taken with a Nikon D40, on October 17, 2008_



_Lake Orta is a lake in northern Italy west of Lake Maggiore.
It has been so named since the 16th century, but was previously called the Lago di San Giulio, after Saint Julius (4th century), the patron saint of the region; Cusio is a merely poetical name. 
Its scenery is characteristically Italian, while the San Giulio island has some very picturesque buildings, and takes its name from the local saint, Julius of Novara, who lived in the 4th century.
Located around the lake are Orta San Giulio, built on a peninsula projecting from the east shore of the lake, Omegna at its northern extremity, Pettenasco to the east, and Pella to the west. It is supposed that the lake is the remnant of a much larger sheet of water by which originally the waters of the Toce flowed south towards Novara. 
As the glaciers retreated the waters flowing from them sank, and were gradually diverted into Lake Maggiore._


----------



## brazilteen (Mar 20, 2010)

I love italian cellings HAH


----------



## skaccomatto (Sep 3, 2004)

888. *Modena Cathedral*, Emilia-Romagna region.



Taken by me.

One of the lions that adorn the portal of Modena Cathedral. In background one of the low-reliefs of the façade; this one depicts Cain and Abel.


----------



## tanosmile (Dec 11, 2008)

889. view of the old town of *Ferrandina*, in the province of Matera, Basilicata. 










Picture taken from [URL="http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3591/3294936280_4a06c493fa_o.jpg[/URL]

--


----------



## Tillor87 (Feb 5, 2008)

Pincio said:


> The amazing *trompe l'œil nave ceiling of Sant'Ignazio di Lojola (Rome)*.
> 
> _Andrea Pozzo is known for his masterful applications of his perspective art. On the massive ceiling of the church (17 x 36 m!) he painted a fresco, in perspective, of the missionary spirit of S. Ignazio and his Jesuit Society. He thereby expressed Jesuit identification with the baroque spirit of Rome and Counterreformation.
> 
> ...




Jesus Christ.... this is awesome!!


----------



## gruber (Jun 11, 2004)

*TELLARO*



Taken on September 19, 2005 with Nikon D70.


The name Tellaro could derive from the word “cloth” for the commerce of cloths and materials, or from the Latin telus to point out the dart, the arrow used for the defence, or even from the Etruscan or paleo-Ligurian tular that means “border of the village.”

Of probable Greek origin, instead, the Latin name of Lerici, portus Illycis, perhaps from Iliakos, Trojan, to mean its fabulous foundation from a group of exiles of the war of Troy; others read the origin in the dialect erse that means holm-oak (leccio).

History
■VII sec. b.C., the Gulf was occupied from the Etruscan that found the city of Luni, to which for many centuries Lerici- port of arrival of Greek and Phoenician traffics-connects its history. Lerici will be then of the Ligurians and finally of the Romans, that made it an important military and commercial base.
■X sec. AD, Berengario confirmed to the bishop Adalberto all the already granted possessions to the Church of Luni, among which that of Barbazzano (ancient Roman installation) that will be to the origin of Tellaro.
■1152, Lerici with its port started to belong to the Republic of Genoa, but it stayed contended by the inhabitants of Pisa.
■XIII sec., Barbazzano became commune and enjoyed the protection of Pisa, while Lerici sustained the fates of Genoa; in 1241 the port of Lerici is occupied by the pisans that built the castle and the new walled up suburb; in 1256 Lerici definitely returns to the Genoese, that widen the castle ; in 1280 Barbazzano was surrendered to Genoa, three years later it returned to the bishop of Luni but it became again possession of the Genoese in 1284, after the defeat of the pisans to the Meloria.
■1398,the castle of “Telaro”( called St. George and then became church) entered again in the possessions of Genoa; in 1400 the suburb, no more protected from the pisans neither from the Genoese, the night of Christmas wass razed to the ground by the Saracens; the survivors were sheltered all to Tellaro that from that moment leaned out to the history. Tellaro will have however its first rector only in 1564.
■1528, in a building of Lerici the admiral and political Genoese Andrew Doria broke the alliance with France delivering, of fact, to Spain the dominion on the Mediterranean.
■17th - 18th century, Lerici lived its period of greater city planning development, thanks to the presence of a shipping nobility that built buildings and villas still visible today. 

A Wonder between sea and olive groves

“Me, as the swallow of Anacreonte, I have left my Nile and I migrated here for the summer, in an isolated house in front of the sea and surrounded by the sweet and sublime scenery of the Gulf of Spezia.” This is the way Percy Bysshe Shelley wrote in 1822, and from here we have to depart for learning to love these places. The tour can start from St. Terenzo, just before Lerici, where we can find the castle , the House of Magni that was residence of Mary and Percy B. Shelley and Villa Marigola with its great park, visited by the painters macchiaioli(Florentine impressionist painter), Gabriele D’Annunzio and Sem Benelli, that in the turret in the middle of the park wrote “The dines of the jokes”(La cena delle beffe). Today the villa is a center of studies that organizes conferences and cultural demonstrations.

At Lerici, “warm and blue” (Virginia Woolf), the beautiful slope to the Castle of St. George that is risen on the rocky promontory in front of the bay. Built in 1152 and modified by the pisans and by the genoese, it assumes the actual conformation around 1555. To see, in the inside, the Chapel of Saint Anastasia in pisano-genoese style of the 13th century , with its decorated hallway in bicromia. 
Between the castle and the port (the actual Garibaldi Square) Building Doria is found, so called for having sheltred the admiral Genoese Andrew Doria when, in 1528, he betrayed France for Spain, putting to their service his ships for the control of the Mediterranean. Its central body goes up again to the Middle Ages, when it was the headquarter of the hospital of Saints Peter and Paul that gave refuge to the pilgrims going to the holy places. When the restoration was completed, Building Doria will become museum and place of shows and cultural meetings.

“It is in the tenacious cliff, really where the gangrenes appear on the surface (…) that our houses have roots”, writes Luigi M. Faccini of Lerici. A visit is deserved to: the Ghetto, founded in 1676 by the cardinal Spinola, where numerous families of Jewish merchants of leghorn origin was assembled; the street of Rivellino, with the wall of defence of the castle; the slope Arpara, the Vico de’Pisani, the little squares (piazzette) of the Knoll(Poggio) and St. George, this last in front of the castle and the Baroque oratory of St. Rocco in Marconi Square.

The House Rosa of Fiascherino in which the writer David H. Lawrence lived in 1913-14 (“Here it’s very beautiful. I sit on the rock-cliffs in front of the sea for the whole day and I write. I tell you that it is a dream”), it is destination of English cultured tourists. 
And here we are finally to Tellaro, “a nirvana between sea and sky, between the rocks and the green mountain”, as Mario Soldati has written. Coming from the sea the little church of St. George and the fortified village introduce themselves as a ship ready for the launching. Tellaro is a corner of world that seems done to protect from the noises of the world. It is here that Attilio Bertolucci, one of the greatest contemporary Italian poets, came to look for quiet in the half seasons. D. H. Lawrence was spellbound from the women that worked in the olive groves, from their voices ringing on the hills: “When I go to Tellaro to take the mail, I always expect me to meet Jesus talking with the disciples as if he went along the sea under the grey bright trees.” The village situated perpendicularly on the rocks of the sea is still enchanting.

It was the place of the soul of Soldati: “ Walk through these narrow streets that emerge in the sea and then take a seat in a corner among the stones of the shore”-he recommended. This has to be done: let him take from the atmosphere. Climb to the ancient (1660) Oratorical of Saint Maria in Selàa and look at the Mediterranean. Recite the verses of P. Bertolani and M. Tuckett: “… tangle of races passed from here / still testify the streets / the colour of the walls moved by the saline / still in the olive struck by the mistral / in the houses of the fishermen / sleep unnoticed Saracen moons…”

The ruins of Barbazzano, among the green of the olives, are an ancient tower in ruins near the ancient gate and the little church devoted to St. George.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Florence , Italy*


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Pisa's Tower, Italy*


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

tanosmile said:


> 879. view of the old town of *Pisticci*, in the province of Matera, Basilicata.


very nice


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

Amazing kay:.


----------



## tanosmile (Dec 11, 2008)

893. View of *Parco Archeologico di Sybarys*,presso *Sibari (CS)* Calabria region. This was an old important city during Magna Grecia, famous for his richness. On the backgroud is possible to see Pollino mount










http://www.flickr.com

---


----------



## P.C.Dolabella (Sep 3, 2007)

Calabria ^^


----------



## Herbie Fully Loaded (Aug 28, 2009)

And it's still has a Greek feeling to it.


----------



## ApoJapo (Sep 21, 2009)

sorry


----------



## Torment (Apr 5, 2007)

italiano_pellicano said:


> *Florence , Italy*


Magnificent++++++++


----------



## psmeraldi (Jul 18, 2009)

*Sestri levante - Liguria - Italy*

I took this photo by chance while I was making a time lapse video.

Full gallery here 

http://photos.paolosmeraldi.com/Other/Sestri-Levante-Time-Lapse/11126096_RwYHS#814580860_wfRzj


----------



## mkm5 (Oct 16, 2007)

psmeraldi said:


> I took this photo by chance while I was making a time lapse video.
> 
> Full gallery here



Please take a look to the rules of the thread...


----------



## ApoJapo (Sep 21, 2009)

(click for larger size)

Border Italy/Swiss


----------



## mkm5 (Oct 16, 2007)

ApoJapo said:


> (click for larger size)
> 
> Border Italy/Swiss


Please take a look to the rules of the thread...

RULES OF THE THREAD

I'll repeat it to everyone until death...


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Tavolara Island (Sardinia, Italy)*


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Relax in Sardinia*


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

Sardinia is more than awesome. :drool:
So many places to see, so many beaches to enjoy...


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

894. *Piazza san Lorenzo - Genova (Liguria)*, it was the only square in Genova for the whole Middle Ages, was rebuilt in a Mannerist style, Chatedral of San Lorenzo stand on the opposite side.










Picture taken by - Carsten - busy!!!!

Bonus: 
St Lawrence Cathedral
click to enlarge


Picture taken by Ricardo Carreon


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

895.*Fedaia lake - Canazei (Trentino-Alto Adige)*, 
near Fedaia Pass in the mountains of Dolomites is situated the storage reservoir Fedaia Lake, the glacier meltwater of the 3342 m high mountain of Marmolada, the highest mountain of the Dolomites, is collected in the lake and stopped by the dam, which is used to generate Hydroelectric Power. Over the dam there is a road.










picture taken by: dorena-wm

--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

896.* Nesso - Lake of Como (Lombardy)*, is a municipality on the Como leg of the lake, it is situated in the point where the Tuf and Nosè streams join and form a waterfall that plunges spectacularly into a gorge.














picture taken by: 

netNicholls


--


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

897. *Cervatto*, val Mastallone, m. 1004 above sea level (Piemonte)










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/26571537








*Comune di Cervatto*


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Costa del Cilento*, Campania. Have a walk in the sand!

Cilento is an Italian geographical region of Campania in the central and southern part of the Province of Salerno and an important tourist area of southern Italy. The coast is located between Paestum and the Gulf of Policastro, near the town of Sapri. More of touristic towns by the coast are "frazioni"; as for example Santa Maria di Castellabate, Acciaroli, Velia, Palinuro, Marina di Camerota, Scario and Policastro Bussentino. Most of this area is included in "Cilento and Vallo di Diano National Park"










---


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Is Arutas* (Sardinia, Penisola di Sinis), also called the White Beach, is a wild and unknown beach famous for its white sand of little stones of quartz crystals, and its sea with incredible blinding reflections of lights.



















---


----------



## SPICY-CURRY (Jul 11, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## jayOOfoshO (May 28, 2007)

People make sure you follow the rules of this once beautiful thread when you post pictures. 

Actually, I vote for Federicoft and the few other Italians who initiated the thread to take over again and bring it back to life.

Sit back and relax people, let them show you some good pictures, and if you have photos of Italy and are dying to share them either do that here and follow the rules, or just do it somewhere else.


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

edit


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

The *Carnival of Venice* is one of the oldest and most charming traditional venetian festivity, rooted in the history and the culture of the city. Today it's a blend of traditions and new events taking place throughout the whole city. Carnival take place in Venice during the twelve days before the Ash Wednesday with many events all over the city: from improvised street shows to performances put on by the organisers. Several events take place throughout the city, from Carnival feasts and masked balls in private palaces to people in masks who happily invade streets and squares in search of fun.










It's possible to see every kind of costume, from 18th century noblewomen to the most inventive and creative modern costumes. The heart of Carnival is Saint Mark's Square, with its huge stage for concerts and shows, but also the city's other main squares act as perfect stages for masks who wish to become, at least for a few hours a year, the protagonists of another life. The culminating moments of Venice Carnival include the flight of angel, which marks the beginning of Carnival celebrations, the water procession, with decorated boats and masked rowers, and the final grand ball on Shrove Tuesday in Saint Mark’s square, with the traditional fireworks show in front of the Duke's palace.










---


----------



## mazhulka (Jul 2, 2010)

this yeas i had a chance to visit Venice and i stupid lose it, hate myself!!!!! i dream about walking in Venice....


----------



## Marti F (May 5, 2010)

Conheço a Itália, as cidades são lindas, más Roma é SHUW.

Venham conhecer também o BRASIL.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Could any of you guys post some photos of Craco and Bussana Vecchia?


----------



## stevensp (May 7, 2010)

oh cool those carnival of venice pictures
venetia is very pretty...


----------



## jayOOfoshO (May 28, 2007)

Nice pics


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

The *Frasassi Caves* are a remarkable karst cave system in the municipality of Genga, in the province of Ancona (Marche). They are among the most famous show caves in Italy considered by experts to be one of the most important in Europe. The Caves complex spans some 13 kilometers of known caves. It is estimated that they entire cave system may be upwards of 35 kilometers long.










---


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

We need more pictures


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

Rome's largest public landscaped park, the *Villa Doria Pamphili*, takes up an area of around 2 square kilometers. It was originally owned by the family that gave the park it's name, then bought by the City of Rome at the end of the twentieth century. Villa Pamphili is one of the best places in all of Rome for bird watching, and it's also a wonderful choice for a jog or a pleasant stroll. It is located in the quarter of Monteverde, on the Gianicolo (or the Roman Janiculum), just outside the San Pancrazio Gate in the ancient walls of Rome where the ancient road of the Via Aurelia commences. The baroque _Casino_, sometimes known as the *Casino del Bel Respiro*, was designed as a complement to the Pamphili collection of sculptures both ancient and modern, and other Roman antiquities such as vases, sarcophagi and inscriptions










---


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

The Mausoleum of Hadrian, usually known as the *Castel Sant'Angelo*, is a towering cylindrical building in Rome, initially commissioned by the Roman Emperor Hadrian as a mausoleum for himself and his family. The building was later used as a Papal fortress, as a residence and a prison, and is now a museum. Here's the *Courtyard*, with the Archangel statue.










---


----------



## jayOOfoshO (May 28, 2007)

Bravo Pincio :applause:


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

jayOOfoshO said:


> Bravo Pincio :applause:


Thank you!


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

The *Tre Cime di Lavaredo* (Italian for "Three Peaks"), also called the Drei Zinnen (German), are three distinctive battlement-like peaks, in the Auronzo Dolomites of northeastern Italy. They are probably one of the best-known mountain groups in the Alps. The three peaks, from east to west, are known as the Cima Piccola/Kleine Zinne ("Little Peak"), Cima Grande/Große Zinne ("Big Peak") and Cima Ovest/Westliche Zinne ("Western Peak").










---


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

Set in a wild corner of the south-western coast, among white calcareous cliffs, the inlet of *Cala Domestica* delights the eyes of the spectator with a beach covered in fine sand mixed with gravel, with rocks dotted all around, as well as being hemmed in by dunes punctuated by rich scented vegetation in stark chromatic contrast with the unbelievable blue of the sea. The beach is found in a mining zone, and therefore on view, are the ruins of the buildings associated with the nearby mines; the stores or the depositories of the minerals to be embarked, but also tunnels that lead to the so-called _Caletta_, a reserved and very intimate beach, in which the mouth of a stream is found.










---


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*La Cinta* is a famous beach located in *San Teodoro (Sardinia)*. It is certainly the largest and most frequented beach on the whole coast. The beach is a very long sandy cordon of about 4 km which reaches with sandy dunes the nighbouring centre of an important ovifauna where you can often find also flamingos. The beauty and whiteness of this solar and panoramic shore, the transparence of the very green water are qualities to be added to what, nowadays, may be considered one of the most prized prerogatives for a seaside resort: the remarkable extension of La Cinta allows space and peacefulness, even in the high season. 










---


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

907. *NET Tower Businness Centre, Padova*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4618223157/in/[email protected]








*Città di Padova*


----------



## ApoJapo (Sep 21, 2009)

*(click for larger size)*

Lago cignana, Valtournenche


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Via Margutta* is a small street in the center of Rome, near to Piazza del Popolo, accessible as a small alley from Via del Babbuino, in the old quarter of Campo Marzio, also known as "the foreigner's quarter", located near to the slopes of Mount Pincio. It is a place with many art galleries and fashionable restaurants, where before the Renaissance there were only modest craftsmen workshops and stables. In the 1950s, after the film Roman Holiday it became an exclusive road, and a residence of many famous people, like film director Federico Fellini.










---


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*Turin* from the sky










---


----------



## tanosmile (Dec 11, 2008)

909. churc of *Capo Colonna*,*Crotone * Calabria region. Behind Ionio sea










http://www.flickr.com

---


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

909. Rome, *Spanish Steps* crowded.










---


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

amazing photos


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

910. The garden of the *Sanvitale Castle of Sala Baganza*, summer residence of the Dukes of Parma, underwent a botanic reshaping in year 2008.

















*Comune di Sala Baganza*


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

mi3max said:


> 896.* Nesso - Lake of Como (Lombardy)*, is a municipality on the Como leg of the lake, it is situated in the point where the Tuf and Nosè streams join and form a waterfall that plunges spectacularly into a gorge.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My God, this country is ridiculously beautiful. 

This thread is the BEST on SSC!


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

911. The *Doge's Palace* (Palazzo Ducale) is a gothic palace in Venice. The palace was the residence of the Doge of Venice. The building is preserved as a museum. Inside, the visitor can see paintings by Tintoretto and Paolo Veronese, which glorify the Venetian state.
In the picture: the *Sala del Maggior Consiglio*.










---


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

^^Gorgeous. Pincio don't forget to stick a progressive number to each picture you post.


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

I shall recall the rules of this thread for the benefit of anyone willing to post:



> *Thread rules*:
> 1) Pics must be 1024*whatever format.
> 2) Post just one picture every day. First come, first served.
> 3) Respect the progressive numbering.
> ...


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

vittorio tauber said:


> ^^Gorgeous. Pincio don't forget to stick a progressive number to each picture you post.


Mmmm I don't like that rule,... and IMHO the 1024*whatever format sometimes is limiting. However, it's ok


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

912. *Monte Cofano* (Sicily) panorama.










---


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

913. *San Vito lo Capo* beach (Sicily)










---


----------



## ApoJapo (Sep 21, 2009)

vittorio tauber said:


> 2) Post just one picture every day. First come, first served.


And I'm happy Pincio doesn't like that rule either. :cheers:


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

ApoJapo said:


> And I'm happy Pincio doesn't like that rule either. :cheers:


That rule is Ok; we are on delay though.

Today it would be time for picture n. 931 since Jan. 1st, 2008: still we've just reached n. 913. 

So there is room enough for more pictures to be added.


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

914. *San Pietro di Rovereto*, a hamlet in the municipality of *Zoagli*, overlooking the *Tigullio Gulf and the Promontory of Portofino*, Liguria










Now click'n'scroll the breathtaking original pano >>>>: http://commondatastorage.googleapis.com/static.panoramio.com/photos/original/9224408.jpg








*Comune di Zoagli*


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

915. *Salento , Puglie*


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

916. *Sardegna Sardinia , Cala Goloritzè (golfo di Orosei, Sardegna)*


----------



## mkm5 (Oct 16, 2007)

vittorio tauber said:


> That rule is Ok; we are on delay though.
> 
> Today it would be time for picture n. 931 since Jan. 1st, 2008: still we've just reached n. 913.
> 
> So there is room enough for more pictures to be added.


...


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

931. *Venezia - Veneto - Italia*


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

932. *Vicenza - Veneto - Italia*


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

edit


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

Perfect! Now we are in time 
1 day 1 picture


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

933. The *Monte Rosa Massif* is a mountain massif located in the eastern part of the Pennine Alps. It is located between Italy (Piedmont and Aosta Valley) and Switzerland (Valais). Monte Rosa (4,634 m - 15,203 ft) is the second highest mountain in the western Europe. Its name is said to derive not from the Italian "rosa" ("pink") colour, as many think, but from a Patois term meaning "glacier", variously spelled as rouese, rouja or roisa.










---


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

934. *Milan , Lombardy , Italy*

*Castello Sforzesco*


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

_*ITALY - Central regions*_

_Summary of posted pics._
__________________________________________




Tuscany:
*9*_ Abbazia di San Galgano_ | *9*_bis__ Siena_ | *15*_ Montepulciano_ | *24*_ Chiesa di S. Maria Forisportam - Lucca_ | *28*_ Ponteginori_ | *61*_ Monticchiello_ | *63*_ Piazza San Lorenzo - Firenze_ | *64*_ Piazza della S.Annunziata - Firenze_ | *65*_ Cimitero Falciani - Firenze_ | *77*_ Pitigliano_ | *79*_ Bagno Vignoni_ | *118*_ Basilica di Santa Croce - Firenze_ | *125*_ Fiume Arno - Firenze_ | *142*_ Ponte a Rigo_ | *152*_ Sorano _ | *157*_ Montepulciano _ | *159*_ S.Miniato _ | *160*_bis__ San Cerbone - Massa Marittima _ | *169*_ Piazza Anfiteatro - Lucca _ | *186*_ Isola d'Elba_ | *189*_ Villa Torrigiani - Camigliano_ | *206*_ Piazza Pio II - Pienza_ | *217*_ Volterra_ | *243*_ Pienza_ | *253*_ Firenze_ | *257*_ Isola Santa_ | *263*_ Santa Maria della Spina - Pisa_ | *290*_ Laguna di Orbetello_ | *335*_ Val d'Orcia - Chianciano e sullo sfondo Montepulciano_ | *336*_ Panorama della Val d'Orcia_ | *367 *_ Chiesa di san Giovanni Battista – Campi Bisenzio_ | *377*_ Chiesa di San Biagio - Montepulciano_ | *388*_ Cattedrale di San Martino - Lucca_ | *413*_ Castel Sonnino - Livorno_ | *428*_ Villa Saletta_ | *429*_ Alpi Apuane_ | *434*_ Cattedrale di S. Stefano - Prato_ | *437*_ San Miniato al Monte - Firenze_ | *449*_ Villa Medicea - Poggio a Caiano_ | *455*_ San Gimignano_ | *474*_ Piazza Salimbeni - Siena_ | *481*_ Monteriggioni_ | *488*_ Piazza Duomo - Firenze_ | *489*_ Crete Senesi_ | *497*_ Collodi - Pistoia_ | *500*_ Thermal pools - Saturnia_ | *552*_ Sorano_ | *586*_ Isola di Montecristo_ | *595*_ Val d'Orcia_ | *598*_ Argentario (Grosseto)_ | *603*_ Loggia della Signoria - Firenze_ | *624*_ Firenze_ | *644*_ Pietrasanta (Lucca)_ | *664*_ Bocca d'Arno_ | *669*_ Bridge of Mary Magdalene - Borgo a Mozzano_ | *672*_Terrazza Mascagni - Livorno_ | *722*_ Florence in winter_ | *734*_ Sovana - Sorano_ | *756*_ Maremma mill_ | *767*_ Val d'Elsa_ | *784*_ II WW memorial - Florence_ | *790*_ Gargonza_ | *798*_ Talamone_ | *827*_ San Gimignano_ | *828*_ Lajatico monument - Pisa_ | *833*_ Buriano_ | *838*_ Sunset over Florence_ 

the Marche:
*6*_ Loreto_ | *33*_ Ripatransone_ | *73*_ Monti Sibillini_ | *81*_ Torre di Palme_ | *109*_ Fortezza di San Leo_ | *134*_ Fermo_ | *156*_ Colline di Macerata_ | *201*_ Grotte di Frasassi_ | *211*_ Frontone_ | *249*_ Ascoli Piceno_ | *251*_ Fabriano_ | *300*_ Paesaggio Tolentinese_ | *330*_ Pietrosara_ | *344*_ Gradara_ | *385*_ Tempio di Valadier - Genga_ | *420*_ Palazzo Ducale di Urbino_ | *469*_ Ostra Vetere_ | *478*_ Sferisterio - Macerata_ | *558*_ Offida (Ascoli Piceno)_ | *614*_ Urbino_ | *687*_ Serra San Quirico_ | *709*_ Sassocorvaro_ | *736*_ San Vittore alle Chiuse (abbey) - Genga_ | *816*_ Numana_

Umbria: 
*23**_ Pian Grande - Castelluccio di Norcia 1^_ | *44*_ Val di Chiascio_ | *85*_ Assisi_ | *90*_ Cascata delle Marmore_ | *106*_ Spoleto_ | *112*_ Basilica di San Francesco - Assisi_ | *141*_ Perugia_ | *172*_ Arrone_ | *192*_ Foligno_ | *202*_ Orvieto_ | *237**_ Pian Grande - Castelluccio di Norcia (2^ foto)_ | *241*_ Castelluccio di Norcia_ | *311*_ Chiavano_ | *314*_ Preci_ | *345*_ Bettona_ | *492*_Spello_ | *498*_ Todi_ | *509*_ Isola Polvese_ | *519*_Orvieto skyline_ | *656*_ Pian Grande in winter - Sibillini mountains_ | *666*_ Assisi_ | *785*_ Basilica San Francesco - Assisi_ | *831*_ Cathedral of Orvieto_

Latium:
*26*_ Basilica di San Marco Evangelista al Campidoglio - Roma_ | *34*_ Arpino_ | *51*_ Via Appia - Roma_ | *52*_ Piazza Navona - Roma_ | *53*_ San Luigi dei Francesi - Roma_ | *68*_ Eur - Roma_ | *88*_ Santa Maria Maddalena - Roma_ | *139*_ Roma_ | *146*_ Civita di Bagnoregio_ | *151*_ Bracciano_ | *166**_ Parco dei Mostri - Bomarzo 1^_ | *174*_ Tuscania_ | *191**_ Parco dei Mostri - Bomarzo (2^ foto)_ | *205*_ Piazza del Popolo - Roma_ | *209*_ Ponte Vittorio Emanuele II - Roma_ | *214*_ Abbazia di Fossanova_ | *215*_ Roma via Condotti_ | *244*_ Acquedotto di Claudio - Roma_ | *246*_ Rocca di Papa_ | *255*_ Monticchio_ | *258*_ Ara Pacis - Roma_ | *283*_ Isola del Liri_ | *288*_ Villa Doria Pamphili - Roma_ |*299*_ Basilica dei SS Giovanni e Paolo - Roma_ | *304*_ Bomarzo_ | *321*_ Ponza_ | *327*_ Fontana di Trevi - Roma_ | *337*_ Torre Alfina_ | *350*_ Tempio di Adriano - Roma_ | *362*_ Abbazia di Fossanova_ | *368*_ Castel di Tora_ | *370*_ Campagna di Roma _ | *371*_ Parco della Caffarella_ | *387*_ Roma_ | *393*_ Anguillara Sabazia_ | *396*_ Sabaudia_ | *399*_ Panoramica sui Calanchi - Civita di Bagnoregio_ | *403*_ Parco della Musica - Roma_ | *405*_ Torre Flavia - Ladispoli_ | *419*_ Castello di Santa Severa_ | *425*_ Villa Medici - Roma_ | *427*_ Roma_ | *467*_ Sant'Antonio dei Portoghesi - Roma_ | *475*_ Fori Imperiali - Roma_ | *476*_ Castello di Vulci_ | *485*_ Villa Farnesina - Roma_ | *491*_ Mitreo (underground of the Coliseum) - Roma_ | *514*_ Villa Pamphili - Roma_ | *515*_ Quirinale Gardens - Roma_ | *528*_ Pantheon - Roma_ | *534*_ Vittoriano - Rome_ | *589*_ Trastevere - Roma_ | *597*_ Monte Soratte (Roma)_ | *599*_ Beaches of Castelporziano_ | *609*_ Piazza del Campidoglio - Roma_ | *633*_ Grand Salon of the Palazzo Barberini - Rome_ | *641*_ San Bartolomeo all'Isola - Isola Tiberina - Roma_ | *642*_ Monti Simbruini_ | *649*_ Lago Martignano - Roma_ | *654*_ Villa Adriana di Tivoli (Roma)_ | *658*_ river Tevere's valley_ | *660*_ Marmertine prison - Rome_ | *665*_ Cervara di Roma_ | *668*_ Cathedral of Saint John Lateran - Rome_ | *671*_MAXXI Museum - Rome_ | *675*_Castel di Tora_ | *698*_ Palazzo dei Congressi - Rome_ | *735*_ Foro Piscario - Rome_ | *761*_ Villa d'Este - Tivoli_ | *771*_ Colonna square - Rome_ | *772*_ Porta Tiburtina under the snow - Rome_ | *773*_Rome under the snow_ | *775*_ Lake Turano_ | *779*_ Piazza San Pellegrino - Viterbo_ | *791*_ Sermoneta_ | *799*_ Rome's alleys_ | *800*_ Santa Costanza - Rome_ | *802*_ Paganico Sabino_ | *815*_ Sabaudia_ | | *879*_ The Roman Forum, Rome_ | | *909*_ Spanish Steps, Rome_ | | *919*_ Palazzo Mattei di Giove, Rome_ | | *920*_ Trajan's Market, Rome_ | | *921*_ Basilica of Saint Paul outside the Walls, Rome_

Abruzzo:
*25*_ Rocca Calascio_ | *40*_ Monte Corvo e lago Campotosto_ | *49*_ Vasto_ | *96*_ Castello di Celano_ | *102*_ Maiella_ | *127*_ Gran Sasso_ | *136*_ S.Eufemia a Maiella_ | *170*_ Colonnella_ | *173*_ Altopiano Abruzzese_ | *183*_ Cocullo_ | *185*_ Goriano Sicoli_ | *284*_ Roccaraso_ | *307*_ S.Maria della Pietà - Gran Sasso_ | *375*_ Rocca Calascio - Abruzzo_ | *376*_ Pacentro_ | *382*_ Campo Imperatore – Gran Sasso_ | *392*_ Fortezza dell’Aquila_ | *418*_ Scanno_ | *434*_ Santo Stefano di Sessannio_ | *456*_ Piazza Duomo - L'Aquila_ | *457*_ Terremoto a Castelnuovo_ | *458*_ Santo Stefano di Sessannio (II)_ | *460*_ Eremo di S. Bartolomeo_ | *461*_ L'Aquila_ | *463*_ Fossa_ | *468*_ Gamberale_ | *525*_ Roccaraso_ | *663*_ Campo Imperatore_ | *742*_ Roccascalegna castle - Maiella_ 

_Vatican City_
*439*_ Cappella Sistina - Città del Vaticano_ | *441*_ Stanze di Raffaello - Città del Vaticano_


*LEGENDA:*

● _grey_ sovereign state

North-West regions
North-East regions


----------



## ApoJapo (Sep 21, 2009)

Those Alpine pictures are top class just like all your other pictures. Are you the photographer?


----------



## tonyboy (Mar 2, 2006)

BlackLukes said:


> When it's sunny Milan is a gorgeous city, but sometimes it rains :bash:


i agree....^^but my wife does not really mind..cuz she can always find an excuse to go shopping...hno:









at the mall next to the duomo of milan..:lol:












.


----------



## jayOOfoshO (May 28, 2007)

ItalianoPellicano make sure you respect the thread's rules dude. No more than one pic a day


----------



## ApoJapo (Sep 21, 2009)

ok


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

ApoJapo said:


> Those Alpine pictures are top class just like all your other pictures. Are you the photographer?


No, they come from flickr.com


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

935. *Corso Vittorio Emanuele (Trapani, Sicily)*. One of the most beautiful street in Italy.










---


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Pincio said:


> 935. *Corso Vittorio Emanuele (Trapani, Sicily)*. One of the most beautiful street in Italy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow amazing street


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Sicily, Italy*

*Taormina - Isola Bella*


----------



## tanosmile (Dec 11, 2008)

936. *Soriano Calabro*,*(VV) * Calabria region. Monastery of San Domenico










http://www.flickr.com

---


----------



## ricpast (Nov 8, 2008)

Pincio said:


> 912. *Monte Cofano* (Sicily) panorama.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Beautiful!
This photo is for sure taken from the street which goes down from erice.
Isn't it?

I was there last summer, sicily is probably the most beautiful region in Italy for landscape.
Sicily and Veneto.


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

937 *Caccamo* (Sicily). Panorama










---


----------



## Arpels (Aug 9, 2004)

beautiful street endeed :sly:


----------



## jayOOfoshO (May 28, 2007)

nice job Pincio


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

938. *Lago di Carezza* (Dolomites) under the snow. Here's the same lake in spring.










---


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

amazing pics


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*Rome , Italy*

*Aurorus Reflectus Colosseo*


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

941. *Palermo Cathedral*










---


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

942. *Brienno, Lake Como*, Brand new park with stone and wood catwalks along the coastline, under the parrish church.

















*Comune di Brienno*


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

943. *Noto Cathedral (Sicily)*. Noto is a city of Sicily. It's located 32 km southwest of the city of Syracuse at the foot of the Iblean Mountains and gives its name to the surrounding valley, Val di Noto. In 2002 Noto and its church were declared a UNESCO World Heritage Site.

_The eight towns in south-eastern Sicily: Caltagirone, Militello Val di Catania, Catania, Modica, Noto, Palazzolo, Ragusa and Scicli, were all rebuilt after 1693 on or beside towns existing at the time of the earthquake which took place in that year. They represent a considerable collective undertaking, successfully carried out at a high level of architectural and artistic achievement. Keeping within the late Baroque style of the day, they also depict distinctive innovations in town planning and urban building. Criterion 1) This group of towns in south-eastern Sicily provides outstanding testimony to the exuberant genius of late Baroque art and architecture. Criterion 2) The towns of the Val di Noto represent the culmination and final flowering of Baroque art in Europe. Criterion 4) The exceptional quality of the late Baroque art and architecture in the Val di Noto lies in its geographical and chronological homogeneity, as well as its quantity, the result of the 1693 earthquake in this region. Criterion 5) The eight towns of south-eastern Sicily that make up this nomination, which are characteristic of the settlement pattern and urban form of this region, are permanently at risk from earthquakes and eruptions of Mount Etna._










---


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

944. *Poltu Quatu*, Sardinia.
Poltu Quatu is a tourist resort with marina situated in the Costa Smeralda area.










by flickr user:Andrea "Flickr"

--


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

945. *Promontorio del Gargano (Apulia)*

Gargano is a historical and geographical Italian sub-region situated in Apulia, consisting in a wide isolated mountain massif made of highland and several peaks and forming the backbone of the Gargano Promontory projecting into the Adriatic Sea. The high point is Monte Calvo at 1,065 m (3,494 ft). Most of the upland area, about 1,200 km2 (460 sq mi), is now part of a national park, the _Parco nazionale del Gargano_, founded in 1991. The Gargano peninsula is partly covered by the remains of an ancient forest, _Foresta Umbra_, the only remaining part in Italy of the ancient oak and beech forest that once covered much of Central Europe as well as the Apennine deciduous montane forests biome. Horace spoke of the oaks of Garganus in Ode II, IX. The coast of Gargano is rich in beaches and tourist facilities. Vieste, Peschici and Mattinata are world wide famous seaside resort locations.










---


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

946. *Vieste (Apulia)*

Vieste is a town and comune in the province of Foggia, in the Apulia region of southeast Italy. A renowned marine resort in Gargano, Vieste has often received Blue Flags for the purity of its waters from the Foundation for Environmental Education. The town is bordered by Mattinata, Monte Sant'Angelo, Peschici and Vico del Gargano. Till a few decades ago, its main resources were fishing and agriculture. Now, however, the great development of tourism, with modern hotels, resorts and campings has transformed both the appearance of the place and its economy and style of life. The coast is very interesting from a geological point of view. Even if next to the town there are two long straight and large beaches, rest of the coast presents several gulfs and many small, hidden, sandy beaches. The erosion by water and winds has shaped the calcareous rock into grottoes and arches. Since the coast is steep, some of the finest sights can be reached only by sea.










---


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

947. *Chiesa* and *Convento degli Agostiniani (Melpignano, Apulia)*










---


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

Amazing pics, but i think the rule is one picture a day, isn't it?


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

Enna cemetery is crazy


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

948. *Castello della Magliana (Rome)*










---


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

edit


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

949. *Molfetta* is a town in the southern Italian region of Puglia, on the Adriatic coast. The *San Corrado Cathedral* was built in the 12th-13th centuries in Apulian-Romanesque style, using local stone on a basilica plan, a nave with two aisles divided by four central cross-shaped pilasters. The floor has two domes. From the apse area rise two 20 m towers, one of which acted as watchtower, the other as the usual campanile. The interior has some notable religious furnitures from the 16th century.










---


----------



## Venice90 (Aug 7, 2010)

950. *Venice* is a city in the North East Italy known both for tourism and for industry, and is the capital of the region Veneto, with a population of 271,367. Together with Padua, the city is included in the Padua-Venice Metropolitan Area (population 1,600,000). The city historically was the capital of an independent city-state. Venice has been known as the "La Dominante", "Serenissima", "Queen of the Adriatic", "City of Water", "City of Masks", "City of Bridges", "The Floating City", and "City of Canals". Luigi Barzini, writing in The New York Times, described it as "undoubtedly the most beautiful city built by man"


----------



## tonyboy (Mar 2, 2006)

*thanx for sharing v90.....*

........................................................................^^



^^...omg..lovely photo...:nuts:.....i so miss venice..hno:..been there twice..... on business trips...stayed at danieli hotel 2 nights ....










....and at lido







one night... can't wait to go back...:cheers:....unfortunately.....my company laid me off...:storm:














.


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*951. Spiaggia della Cinta, San Teodoro (Sardinia)*










---


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

952. *Lago di Barcis(Lake Barcis)* located in the Dolomites of the Fruili-Venezia-Giulia region. I have a similiar photo that I took a few years ago when I vacationed at the Aviano Air Base about 25 km away near the town of Pordenone. 






Photo taken from Wikipedia.


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*953. Castel Pergine* is a majestic 13th century castle surrounded by robust walls, situated on a hill dominating the Alta Valsugana Valley. For a long time it was the property of the dukes of Austria and then belonged to Emperor Massimiliano I. Today the property of the Oss family, the Castle functions as hotel, restaurant and museum. The bedrooms are in the Cles area and are soberly luxurious, characterised by the atmosphere of the ancient castle.



















---


----------



## Lordi- (Aug 10, 2010)

Italy is one of the most fascinating countries on Earth :drool:

Traditional Italian music like Tarantella is awesome:







Abbracci di Portogallo verso l'Italia kay:


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

edit


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

954. *Rome skyline* from the *panoramic terrace of Pincio (Pincian Hill)*










---


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*955. Villa Rufolo, detail of cloister (Ravello)*










---


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*956. Cala Rossa, Favignana Island (Sicily)*










---


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

Cala Rossa and the whole Favignana island are amazing. I've been there this morning, simply amazing.


----------



## Marie-Joseph-Paul (Aug 6, 2010)

*mahhh*



> This thread is the Italian thread, not the Vatican City thread.
> 
> Please respect internationally recognized borders, otherwise I'm afraid we will have to post pictures of the Val d'Aoste in the French thread.


se dovesimo basarci su discorsi assurdi come questi allora aosta non dovrebbe essere postata nella sezione francese, ma in una sezione apposita stesso discorso vale nel 3d francese... nizza e la savoia in una sezione apposita, la corsica idem ..., l'alsazia e la lorena in una sezione apposita ... la bretagna , il nord passo di calais,le regioni basche anche queste in sezioni apposite, allora è meglio lasciare le cose come stanno... no?:cheers:


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

_*ITALY - South regions & major Islands*_

_Summary of posted pics._
__________________________________________



Molise:
*29*_ Termoli_ | *87*_ Altilia_ | *165*_ Rocchetta al Volturno_ | *306*_ Venafro_ | *324*_ Pescopennataro_ | *390*_ Santuario dell’Addolorata - Castelpetroso_ | *466*_ Pesche_ | *494*_ Countryside near Guglionesi_ | *557*_ Venafro (Isernia)_

Campania:
*19*_ Castello del Matese_ | *38*_ Golfo di Napoli_ | *58*_ Positano_ | *76*_ Isola di Procida_ | *120*_ Faraglioni di Capri_ | *129*_ Tempio di Cerere - Paestum_ | *161*_ Rione Terra - Pozzuoli_ | *210*_ Centro Direzionale - Napoli_ | *225*_ Ravello_ | *240*_ Napoli_ | *242*_ Tocco Claudio_ | *265*_ Amalfi_ | *273*_ Pompei_ | *302*_ Sant'Agata dei Goti_ | *315*_ Reggia di Caserta_ | *323*_ Atena Lucana_ | *343*_ Vesuvio_ | *358*_ Ercolano_ | *360*_ Sorrento_ | *364*_ Sapri_ | *384*_ Villa Pignatelli - Napoli_ | *411*_ Caserta Vecchia_ | *416*_ Certosa di Padula_ | *426*_ Villa Malaparte - Capre_ | *431*_ Monte Vesuvio_ | *445*_ Arco di Adriano - Santa Maria Capua Vetere_ | *454*_ Centro Direzionale di Napoli_ | *462*_ Procida_ | *505*_ Atrani_ | *562*_ Anacapri (Napoli)_ | *584*_ Napoli_ | *588*_ Red House - Anacapri_ | *596*_ Grotta Azzurra - Capri_ | *604*_ Anfiteatro Flavio - Pozzuoli_ | *608*_ Penisola Sorrentina_ | *616*_ Tempio di Serapide - Pozzuoli_ | *617*_ Antro della Sibilla - Cuma_ | *623*_ Sorrento - Campania_ | *628*_ Medieval aqueduct - Salerno_ | *629*_ Cusano Mutri - Benevento_ | *640*_ Roman amphitheatre - Santa Maria Capua Vetere_ | *680*_ Royal Palace of Capodimonte - Naples_ | *696*_ Piazza Dante - Naples_ | *710*_ Capua_ | *711*_ Naples_ | *723*_ Piedimonte Matese (Caserta)_ | *725*_ Clock tower, Tasso Square - Sorrento_ | *733*_ Capri_ | *737*_ Waterfont of Naples_ | *758*_Naples skyline_ | *774*_ Pompei_ | *797*_ Pisciotta & Cape Palinuro_ | *813*_ Auditorium di Ravello_ | *843*_ Capri's Krupp Street_ | *877*_ Naples_| *917*_ Gesù Nuovo church_ | *955*_ Villa Rufolo (detail of cloister), Ravello_

Apulia:
*4*_ Castel del Monte_ | *31*_ Alberobello_ | *54*_ Isole Tremiti_ | *80*_ Gargano_ | *84*_ Trabucchi - Gargano_ | *99*_ Lecce_ | *114*_ ILVA - Taranto_ | *122*_ Ostuni_ | *132*_ Basilica di Santa Croce - Lecce_ | *137*_ Cattedrale di San Nicola - Trani_ | *138*_ Polignano a Mare_ | *162*_ Torre Guaceto_ | *168*_ Baia delle Zagare_ | *171*_ Santa Cesarea Terme_ | *199*_ Porto Selvaggio_ | *203*_ Duomo di San Corrado - Molfetta_ | *223*_ Molfetta_ | *224*_ Cattedrale di San Sabino - Bari_ | *236*_ Lago Rosso - Otranto_ | *252*_ Palascia_ | *256*_ Lungomare di Bari_ | *270*_ Brindisi_ | *277*_ Basilica di San Nicola - Bari_ | *346*_ Punta Prosciutto_ | *363*_ Gallipoli_ | *372*_ Palazzo Mincuzzi - Bari_ | *373*_ Duomo di Cerignola_ | *432*_ Vieste_ | *442*_ Villa Mellacqua_ | *444*_ Murgia_ | *459*_ Giovinazzo_ | *554*_ Porto Cesareo beach_ | *555*_ Otranto coastline_ | *561*_ Grotte di Castellana_ | *593*_Cisternino_ | *638*_ Lago di Lesina (Foggia)_ | *639*_ Peschici (Foggia)_ | *685*_ Basilica of St. Catherine of Alexandria - Galatina_ | *695*_ The Blue Hour, Taranto_ | *745*_ Ponte Ciolo - Gagliano del Capo_ | *746*_ Castel del Monte_ | *768*_ Gravina in Alta Murgia_ | *796*_ Martina Franca_ | *915*_ Salento_ | *945*_ Promontorio del Gargano_ | *946*_ Vieste_ | *947*_ Convento degli Agostiniani, Melpignano _ | *949*_ Molfetta_

Basilicata:
*17*_ Castelmezzano_ | *59*_ Matera_ | *121*_ Craco Vecchia_ | *164*_ Trecchina_ | *187*_ Capodigiano_ | *260*_ Pietrapertosa_ | *267* bis_ San Francesco - Matera_ | *282*_ Costa di Metaponto_ | *297*_ Abbazia di S.Michele - Rionero in Vulture_ | *464*_ Acerenza_ | *465*_ Il Vulture_ | *566*_ Maratea_ | *583*_ Venosa (Potenza)_ | *587*_ Lago di Monticchio_ | *591*_ Statue of the Christ of Maratea_ | *652*_ Valli di Basilicata (Potenza)_ | *688*_Lake Pertusillo_ | *806*_ Sinni river_ | *820*_ Tavole Palatine - Metaponto_ | *837*_ Castle of Melfi_ | *879*_ Pisticci_ | *889*_ Ferrandina_

Calabria:
*21**_ Capo Vaticano_ | *62*_ Lago Cecita_ | *82*_ Le Castella_ | *98*_ Costa Calabra dallo Stretto di Messina_ | *103*_ Santa Severina_ | *153*_ Cattolica di Stilo_ | *180*_ Scilla_ | *182*_ Altomonte_ | *193*_ Capo Colonna_ | *200*_ Lago Ampollino_ | *289*_ Fiumefreddo_ | *325*_ Cosenza_ | *365**_ Capo vaticano_ | *423*_ Massiccio del Pollino_ | *433*_ Aspromonte_ | *508*_ Calabria Coastline_ | *517*_ Santa Severina_ | *520*_ Morano Calabro_ | *539*_Pentadattilo_ | *630*_ Cerchiara di Calabria - Cosenza_ | *674*_Scilla_ | *703*_ San Teodoro di Nicastro - Lamezia Terme_ | *766*_ Santa Severina_ | *777*_ S.Antonio Abate church - Castelsardo_ | *789*_ Mobastery of Santa Maria dell'Isola - Tropea_ | *805*_ Santuario Madonna delle Armi - Cerchiara di Calabria_ | *818*_ SS Addolorata - cathedral of Serra San Bruno_ | *832*_ Castello Federico II - Roseto Capo Spulico_ | *847*_ Raganello river_ | *878*_ Baia di Copanello_ | *880*_ Cosenza_ | *893*_ Parco Archeologico di Sybarys_ | *936*_ Soriano Calabro_

Sardinia:
*20*_ Ispuligidenie_ | *41*_ Isola della Bocca - Olbia_ | *57*_ Las Plassas_ | *107*_ Rocce Rosse - Arbatax_ | *148*_ Stintino_ | *155*_ Baia di Alghero_ | *163*_ Piscinas_ | *176*_ Nebida_ | *197*_ Calarossa_ | *212*_ Ulivo millenario - San Baltolu di Luras_ | *218*_ Bugerru_ | *228*_ Porto Giunco_ | *279*_ Miniera di Porto Flavia_ | *301*_ Fiordo di Portu Pedrosu_ | *320*_ Dune di Porto Pino_ | *352*_ Monte Pulchiana_ | *353*_ Cala Goloritzè_ | *354*_ Domus de Janas - Sedini_ | *359*_ Castelsardo_ | *389*_ Lago di Barrocus_ | *395*_ Cala Coticcio_ | *397*_ Golfo di Orosei_ | *435*_ Bosa_ | *452*_ Cagliari_ | *483*_ Capo Coda Cavallo_ | *512*_ Basilica della Santissima Trinità di Saccargia_ | *516*_ Capo d'Orso (Cape Bear)_ | *560*_ Palazzo Sciuti - Sassari_ | *567*_ Botanical garden - Sassari_ | *576*_ LiCossi beach_ | *578*_ Chia lagoon_ | *611*_ Dolmen Sa Coveccada - Mores_ | *612*_ Cala Domestica - Buggerru_ | *613*_ Tomba dei Giganti Coddu Vecchiu - Arzachena_ | *657*_ Punta Salinas_ | *673*_Cala Luna - Orosei_ | *727*_ Caprera island_ | *741*_ Ogliastra coastline_ | *807*_ Marina di Arbus_ | *857*_ Ogliastra countryside_ | *872*_ Costa Rey_ | *916*_ Cala Goloritzè, golfo di Orosei_ | *919*_ Villasimius_ | *944*_ Poltu Quatu_ | *951*_ Spiaggia della Cinta, San Teodoro_ 

Sicily:
*1*_ Segesta_ | *5*_ Mondello_ | *13*_ Chiese di Martorana e San Cataldo - Palermo_ | *42*_ Rinella_ | *45*_ Campagna di Enna_ | *71*_ Siracusa_ | *74*_ Modica_ | *94*_ Ragusa_ | *116*_ Saline di Trapani_ | *131*_ Isola dei Conigli - Lampedusa_ | *140*_ Cefalù_ | *147*_ Noto_ | *150*_ Isole Eolie_ | *154*_ Favignana_ | *167*_ Tempio di Era - Selinunte_ | *262*_ Pantelleria_ | *276*_ Etna_ | *287*_ Lipari_ | *303*_ Scala dei Turchi - Realmonte_ | *313*_ S.Vito lo Capo_ | *331*_ Pineta di Ragabo - Linguaglossa_ | *381*_ Isola Bella - Taormina_ | *400*_ Ragusa Ibla_ | *415*_ Cattedrale di Cefalù_ | *428*_ Monte Etna_ | *438*_ Capo Peloro_ | *487*_ Termini Imerese_ | *490*_ Parco Simposio di Minoa - Marsala_ | *527*_ San Giovanni dei Lebbrosi - Palermo_ | *533*_Favignana_ | *538*_ Stromboli alley_ | *574*_ Caltagirone (Catania)_ | *606*_ Stretto di Messina_ | *632*_ Grammichele - Catania_ | *643*_ Isole Egadi_ | *653*_ Modica (Ragusa)_ | *699*_ Piazza della Memoria - Palermo_ | *701*_ Caltabellotta (Agrigento)_ | *702*_ Tindari (Messina)_ | *728*_ Calascibetta (Enna)_ | *743*_ Mussomeli castle _ | *749*_ Caccamo_ | *753*_ Trapani's waterfront_ | *801*_ Forza d'Agrò_ | *821*_ Castle of Montechiaro_ | *822*_ Eraclea Minoa_ | *825*_ Lipari City_ | *856*_ Cala Dogana, Levanzo_ | *864*_ Mount Etna_ | *912*_ Monte Cofano_ | *935*_ Corso Vittorio Emanuele, Trapani_ | *937*_ Caccamo_ | *941*_ Palermo Cathedral_ | *943*_ Noto cathedral_ | *956*_ Cala Rossa, Favignana Island_



*LEGENDA:*

● _grey_ sovereign state

North-West regions
North-East regions
Centre


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

very nice pics pincio


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*957. Orosei (Sardinia)*










---


----------



## Venice90 (Aug 7, 2010)

tutto sud qua, bah


----------



## Venice90 (Aug 7, 2010)

*958. Castelfranco Veneto (Veneto)* is a town and comune of Veneto, northern Italy, in the province of Treviso, 25 km by rail from the town of Treviso. It is approximately 40 km inland from Venice.


----------



## nickg (Sep 20, 2009)

Venice90 said:


> *958. Castelfranco Veneto (Veneto)* is a town and comune of Veneto, northern Italy, in the province of Treviso, 25 km by rail from the town of Treviso. It is approximately 40 km inland from Venice.


casteo!!io vivo là attaccato, però la foto scelta non è delle migliori!


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

Le foto devono essere postate in risoluzione massima 1024 (x la larghezza)


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

*959. Capo Comino (Sardinia)*










---


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

Great Pics


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

960. The *Museo Poldi Pezzoli* is an art museum in *Milan*, Italy. The museum was originated in the 19th century as private collection of Gian Giacomo Poldi Pezzoli and his mother, Rosa Trivulzio, of the family of the condottiero Gian Giacomo Trivulzio, and has a particularly broad collection of Northern Italian and (for Italy) Netherlandish/Flemish artists.










---


----------



## 1772 (Aug 18, 2009)

This is one of my favourite threads of the entire forum. 

Btw, Italy should build a bridge to Corsica and encourage cross-strait contacts. Corsica IS an italian land, not french. 

Forza Italia!


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

yes corsica is italy


----------



## Filax30_ds (Oct 17, 2010)

Italy is one of my favorite places in the world.


----------



## Jan Del Castillo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Martina Franca is beautiful and different. Regards.*


----------



## hdcm7 (Sep 8, 2010)

Beautiful series of photos!!


----------



## Coccoloba (Jul 1, 2009)

Filax30_ds said:


> Italy is one of my favorite places in the world.


+1 ^^


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

987. Bridge over the Tiber River in Roma with *Castel Sant' Angelo* in the background, (Lazio) region.





Photo taken by me.


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

988. Vipiteno/Sterzing ia small town in South Tirol / Südtirol / Alto Adige











picture taken by: 

sportsemotions


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

989. Asolo is a small town in the province of Treviso.












picture taken by: 

ronald menti


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

990. *Genoa [Liguria]* and its harbour.










picture taken by: 

nedualismineregole


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

991. Somewhere in the *Valle d'Aosta* region.










picture taken by: 

Phil.S [FR]


--


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

*Villa del Balbianello*. Lake of Como

http://www.flickr.com/photos/anto291/


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

993. San Carlo square,*Turin, Piedmont* region.










picture taken by: 

Maxfear


--


----------



## Coccoloba (Jul 1, 2009)

:drool:


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

994. *Atrani*, small municipality along the coastline stretch known as *Amalfi Coast*, or Costiera Amalfitana in Italian, situated on the 
southern side of the Sorrentine Peninsula *(Province of Salerno), Campania* region.









picture taken by: 

Uljana Egli


--


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

mi3max said:


> 991. Somewhere in the *Valle d'Aosta* region.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




great view....amazing shot.....


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

995. Adriatic sea from *Monte Conero*.

The name Conero comes from the Greek name Komaròs, that indicates the Strawberry Tree commonly present on the slopes of the mountain. The Conero is 572 meters high and it is the only coastal high point on the Adriatic sea from Venice to the Gargano massif in the region of Puglia.

[Wikipedia]









picture taken by: 

Leonardo f.A.l. 


--


----------



## MK20 (Aug 9, 2008)

Amazing Pics..:drool::drool:


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

996. The Lake of Three Municipalities (*Lago dei Tre Comuni*), better know by its old name as "*Cavazzo lake*", is the biggest natural lake in the region of *Friuli Venezia Giulia*. In the pic the A23 highway Udine-Tarvisio that run to the Italian-Austrian border (Coccau).








picture taken by: 

Miky199 


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

997. Tremiti islands (*Apulia*).









picture taken by: 

sirVictor59 


--


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

998.*Tre Cime di Lavaredo*,








http://www.flickr.com/photos/elena_norbiato/

on the border between Veneto and Trentino - Alto Adige


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

999. The 'Masini Fountain' built in Istrian stone and attributed to Francesco Masini lies ahead the Malatesta fortress *(Rocca Malatestiana)*, *Cesena (Emilia-Romagna)*.









picture taken by: 

Giù*Lia 


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

. A spectacular night time picture of *Italy* from the Cupola observation deck of the International Space Station (ISS), built by italian firm Thales Alenia Space.










found on: Tinypic

--


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Mamma Mia, incredibile foto!!! :applause:


----------



## Civis Fede (Jan 30, 2009)

complimentoni a tutti coloro che aggiungono sempre foto meravigliose!!


----------



## Jimmy10 (Dec 8, 2009)

mi3max said:


> . A spectacular night time picture of *Italy* from the Cupola observation deck of the International Space Station (ISS), built by italian firm Thales Alenia Space.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful! To be precise night time picture of south and a bit centre Italy, with the lights of Rome and Naples shining clear


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

The lights of Palermo and Catania(respectively) on Sicily are clearly seen is this shot as well.


----------



## Coccoloba (Jul 1, 2009)

:drool: Beautiful shot :drool:


----------



## silviubad (Jan 17, 2009)

Wonderful photo!
One from Valle Dell'Orco, Piedmont:


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1002.Capo di Massa, *(Massa Lubrense)*, province of *Naples (Campania)*.









picture taken by: 

Photog63 


--


----------



## Rubinski (Dec 13, 2010)

I love thos photos! Thanks for posting. By the wy, what do you think about this photo from a Hotel Project in the Italian Alpes?


----------



## GibJoe1973 (Dec 14, 2010)

[/url] Rome by GibJoe1973, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1004. Ski tracks in the pine forest of the *Asiago plateau *, province of *Vicenza (Veneto)*. 
The Asiago plateau is a winter holiday destination, its territory is divided into eight small towns, of which Asiago itself is the most important.
The countryside around Asiago has wide open spaces and spectacular valleys.
A paradise on earth for cross-country skiing, this area is the Europe's largest for that sport activity.
The region annually hosts the famous Marcia Bianca ski marathon, as well as other world-class competitions. 
There are seven cross-country skiing areas within the region boasting over 500km of tracks in total, most of which are set at two levels - around 1000m and 1500m.









picture taken by: 

TinyPic

--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1005. Retone di Perelli in winter, the famousest _'retone'_ (old fisherman palafitte) in *Piombino *, province of *Livorno (Tuscany)*. 








picture taken by: 

Fedesart

--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1006.Dome of Basilica di Santa Maria della Salute, aka *La Salute, Venice*, *(Veneto)*. 











Source

--


----------



## GibJoe1973 (Dec 14, 2010)

Colosseum by GibJoe1973, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

1008. Paraggi, near Portofino. Liguria.









http://www.flickr.com/photos/massimosalvi66/


----------



## Coccoloba (Jul 1, 2009)

Italy, the most amazing european city :yes:


----------



## ewka (Dec 10, 2010)

^^Maybe most amazing, but definitely not a city :nuts: I hope you meant country


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1009. *Sassolungo / Saslonch / Langkofel * mountain group, province of *Bolzano*, Alto Adige.
The mountain massif belongs to the western Dolomites and stretches from the Sella Group to the rocky ridges of the Catinaccio. The highest summit, the Sassolungo, boasts an altitude of 3,181 metres and covers almost half of the entire mountain group.













picture taken by: 

annalaura


--


----------



## Coccoloba (Jul 1, 2009)

ewka said:


> ^^Maybe most amazing, but definitely not a city :nuts: I hope you meant country


^^:lol::lol::lol: It´s true


----------



## Eletrix (May 10, 2004)

1010. *Castelmezzano* and the "South Dolomiti", Basilicata.


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

mi3max said:


> 1017. Sea Storm in *Celle Ligure,* province of *Savona*, Liguria.


Stunning picture! Looks like tsunami. 

Are these hills the Alps?


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

_*ITALY - Central regions*_

_Summary of posted pics._
__________________________________________




Tuscany:
*9*_ Siena_ | *24*_ Chiesa di S. Maria Forisportam - Lucca_ | *61*_ Monticchiello_ | *63*_ Piazza San Lorenzo - Firenze_ | *64*_ Piazza della S.Annunziata - Firenze_ | *65*_ Cimitero Falciani - Firenze_ | *77*_ Pitigliano_ | *79*_ Bagno Vignoni_ | *125*_ Fiume Arno - Firenze_ | *142*_ Ponte a Rigo_ | *152*_ Sorano _ | *157*_ Montepulciano _ | *159*_ S.Miniato _ | *160*_bis__ San Cerbone - Massa Marittima _ | *169*_ Piazza Anfiteatro - Lucca _ | *186*_ Isola d'Elba_ | *189*_ Villa Torrigiani - Camigliano_ | *206*_ Piazza Pio II - Pienza_ | *243*_ Pienza_ | *253*_ Firenze_ | *263*_ Santa Maria della Spina - Pisa_ | *377*_ Chiesa di San Biagio - Montepulciano_ | *413*_ Castel Sonnino - Livorno_ | *428*_ Villa Saletta_ | *429*_ Alpi Apuane_ | *434*_ Cattedrale di S. Stefano - Prato_ | *437*_ San Miniato al Monte - Firenze_ | *449*_ Villa Medicea - Poggio a Caiano_ | *474*_ Piazza Salimbeni - Siena_ | *481*_ Monteriggioni_ | *489*_ Crete Senesi_ | *500*_ Thermal pools - Saturnia_ | *552*_ Sorano_ | *586*_ Isola di Montecristo_ | *595*_ Val d'Orcia_ | *598*_ Argentario (Grosseto)_ | *603*_ Loggia della Signoria - Firenze_ | *624*_ Firenze_ | *644*_ Pietrasanta (Lucca)_ | *672*_Terrazza Mascagni - Livorno_ | *722*_ Florence in winter_ | *734*_ Sovana - Sorano_ | *767*_ Val d'Elsa_ | *784*_ II WW memorial - Florence_ | *790*_ Gargonza_ | *798*_ Talamone_ | *827*_ San Gimignano_ | *828*_ Lajatico monument - Pisa_ | *833*_ Buriano_ | *968*_ Monterotondo Marittimo_ | *1005*_ Retone di Perelli, Piombino_ | *1012*_ Pieve di San Giovanni Battista, Ponte allo Spino _ | *1014*_ Piazza della Cisterna, San Gimignano_

the Marche:
*33*_ Ripatransone_ | *73*_ Monti Sibillini_ | *81*_ Torre di Palme_ | *109*_ Fortezza di San Leo_ | *156*_ Colline di Macerata_ | *201*_ Grotte di Frasassi_ | *211*_ Frontone_ | *249*_ Ascoli Piceno_ | *300*_ Paesaggio Tolentinese_ | *344*_ Gradara_ | *420*_ Palazzo Ducale di Urbino_ | *558*_ Offida (Ascoli Piceno)_ | *614*_ Urbino_ | *709*_ Sassocorvaro_ | *736*_ San Vittore alle Chiuse (abbey) - Genga_ | *995*_ Conero_

Umbria: 
*85*_ Assisi_ | *90*_ Cascata delle Marmore_ | *106*_ Spoleto_ | *112*_ Basilica di San Francesco - Assisi_ | *141*_ Perugia_ | *192*_ Foligno_ | *202*_ Orvieto_ | *345*_ Bettona_ | *492*_Spello_ | *498*_ Todi_ | *509*_ Isola Polvese_ | *519*_Orvieto skyline_ | *656*_ Pian Grande in winter - Sibillini mountains_ | *666*_ Assisi_ | *785*_ Basilica San Francesco - Assisi_ | *831*_ Cathedral of Orvieto_ | *1015*_ Palazzo dei Priori and the Fontana Maggiore, Perugia_ | *1018*_ Umbrian contryside_

Latium:
*34*_ Arpino_ | *51*_ Via Appia - Roma_ | *52*_ Piazza Navona - Roma_ | *68*_ Eur - Roma_ | *88*_ Santa Maria Maddalena - Roma_ | *139*_ Roma_ | *191**_ Parco dei Mostri - Bomarzo_ | *205*_ Piazza del Popolo - Roma_ | *209*_ Ponte Vittorio Emanuele II - Roma_ | *214*_ Abbazia di Fossanova_ | *215*_ Roma via Condotti_ | *244*_ Acquedotto di Claudio - Roma_ | *258*_ Ara Pacis - Roma_ | *283*_ Isola del Liri_ | *288*_ Villa Doria Pamphili - Roma_ | *304*_ Bomarzo_ | *327*_ Fontana di Trevi - Roma_ | *337*_ Torre Alfina_ | *350*_ Tempio di Adriano - Roma_ | *362*_ Abbazia di Fossanova_ | *368*_ Castel di Tora_ | *387*_ Roma_ | *393*_ Anguillara Sabazia_ | *399*_ Panoramica sui Calanchi - Civita di Bagnoregio_ | *403*_ Parco della Musica - Roma_ | *405*_ Torre Flavia - Ladispoli_ | *419*_ Castello di Santa Severa_ | *425*_ Villa Medici - Roma_ | *485*_ Villa Farnesina - Roma_ | *491*_ Mitreo (underground of the Coliseum) - Roma_ | *515*_ Quirinale Gardens - Roma_ | *528*_ Pantheon - Roma_ | *534*_ Vittoriano - Rome_ | *589*_ Trastevere - Roma_ | *597*_ Monte Soratte (Roma)_ | *599*_ Beaches of Castelporziano_ | *609*_ Piazza del Campidoglio - Roma_ | *633*_ Grand Salon of the Palazzo Barberini - Rome_ | *642*_ Monti Simbruini_ | *649*_ Lago Martignano - Roma_ | *654*_ Villa Adriana di Tivoli (Roma)_ | *658*_ river Tevere's valley_ | *660*_ Marmertine prison - Rome_ | *665*_ Cervara di Roma_ | *668*_ Cathedral of Saint John Lateran - Rome_ | *671*_ MAXXI Museum - Rome_ | *698*_ Palazzo dei Congressi - Rome_ | *735*_ Foro Piscario - Rome_ | *761*_ Villa d'Este - Tivoli_ | *772*_ Porta Tiburtina under the snow - Rome_ | *775*_ Lake Turano_ | *779*_ Piazza San Pellegrino - Viterbo_ | *799*_ Rome's alleys_ | *800*_ Santa Costanza - Rome_ | *802*_ Paganico Sabino_ | *879*_ The Roman Forum, Rome_ | *909*_ Spanish Steps, Rome_ | *919*_ Palazzo Mattei di Giove, Rome_ | *920*_ Trajan's Market, Rome_ | *921*_ Basilica of Saint Paul outside the Walls, Rome_ | *948*_ Castello della Magliana_ | *954*_ Rome skyline_ | *965*_ Around St. Peter's Square_ | *970*_ San Gregorio da Sassola_ | *971*_ MAXXI, Rome_ | *974*_ Coliseum, Rome_ | *987*_ Castel Sant'Angelo, Rome_

Abruzzo:
*40*_ Monte Corvo e lago Campotosto_ | *49*_ Vasto_ | *96*_ Castello di Celano_ | *102*_ Maiella_ | *127*_ Gran Sasso_ | *136*_ S.Eufemia a Maiella_ | *170*_ Colonnella_ | *185*_ Goriano Sicoli_ | *284*_ Roccaraso_ | *392*_ Fortezza dell’Aquila_ | *434*_ Santo Stefano di Sessannio_ | *458*_ Santo Stefano di Sessannio (II)_ | *463*_ Fossa_ | *468*_ Gamberale_ | *525*_ Roccaraso_ 

_Vatican City_
*439*_ Cappella Sistina - Città del Vaticano_ | *441*_ Stanze di Raffaello - Città del Vaticano_


*LEGENDA:*

● _grey_ sovereign state



______________________________________________________________________________
This summary is not intended to be exhaustive, only pics according to the rules are included (numeration, quality, representative and dimensions*)

* +/- 10% tolerance


----------



## SutroTower (Jun 25, 2008)

Bella Italia!!


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1019. *Piazza Cordusio*, *Milan*, Lombardy.












picture taken by: 

dada2005


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1020. *Villa Lante*, *Bagnaia*, province of Viterbo, Latium.

The Villa Lante is formed by two casini (houses), nearly identical but built by different owners in a period separated by 30 years.
Notable its Mannerist garden of surprise.
[Wikipedia]












picture taken by: 

Arch/Land


--


----------



## SoroushPersepolisi (Apr 17, 2010)

mucho bello


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1021. *Pallanza*, municipality of Verbania, *lake Maggiore*, province of Verbano-Cusio-Ossola, Piedmont.












picture taken by: 

gneopompeo


--


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

nice pics


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Roma*

*Roma, Fiumicino*









By me


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1022. *Piazza Maggiore*, *Bologna*, Emilia-Romagna.












picture taken by: 

Audrey AK


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1023. Country house in San Severino, with *Sibillini mountains* in the background, province of Macerata, Marche.












picture taken by: 

gigi 62


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1024. Canals of *Venice*, Veneto.












picture taken by: 

DarkB4Dawn


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1025. *Cala Mariolu*, *Ogliastra*, Sardinia.












picture taken by: 

leporzio


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1026. *Bolzano/Bozen*, Bridges over the *Talvera river* and the Museum for Modern and Contemporary Art - *Museion*, Trentino-Alto Adige / South Tyrol / Südtirol .












picture taken by: 


debesiukupieva


--


----------



## Civis Fede II (Jan 27, 2011)

very good mi3max!


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

_*ITALY - South regions & major Islands*_

_Summary of posted pics._
__________________________________________



Molise:
*87*_ Altilia_ | *306*_ Venafro_ | *390*_ Santuario dell’Addolorata - Castelpetroso_ | *494*_ Countryside near Guglionesi_ | *557*_ Venafro (Isernia)_

Campania:
*38*_ Golfo di Napoli_ | *58*_ Positano_ | *76*_ Isola di Procida_ | *120*_ Faraglioni di Capri_ | *129*_ Tempio di Cerere - Paestum_ | *210*_ Centro Direzionale - Napoli_ | *265*_ Amalfi_ | *273*_ Pompei_ | *302*_ Sant'Agata dei Goti_ | *323*_ Atena Lucana_ | *358*_ Ercolano_ | *360*_ Sorrento_ | *364*_ Sapri_ | *384*_ Villa Pignatelli - Napoli_ | *411*_ Caserta Vecchia_ | *462*_ Procida_ | *562*_ Anacapri (Napoli)_ | *584*_ Napoli_ | *588*_ Red House - Anacapri_ | *596*_ Grotta Azzurra - Capri_ | *604*_ Anfiteatro Flavio - Pozzuoli_ | *608*_ Penisola Sorrentina_ | *616*_ Tempio di Serapide - Pozzuoli_ | *617*_ Antro della Sibilla - Cuma_ | *623*_ Sorrento - Campania_ | *629*_ Cusano Mutri - Benevento_ | *640*_ Roman amphitheatre - Santa Maria Capua Vetere_ | *680*_ Royal Palace of Capodimonte - Naples_ | *696*_ Piazza Dante - Naples_ | *710*_ Capua_ | *711*_ Naples_ | *723*_ Piedimonte Matese (Caserta)_ | *725*_ Clock tower, Tasso Square - Sorrento_ | *733*_ Capri_ | *737*_ Waterfont of Naples_ | *774*_ Pompei_ | *797*_ Pisciotta & Cape Palinuro_ | *877*_ Naples_| *917*_ Gesù Nuovo church_ | *955*_ Villa Rufolo (detail of cloister), Ravello_ | *994*_ Atrani_ | *1002*_ Capo di Massa_

Apulia:
*4*_ Castel del Monte_ | *31*_ Alberobello_ | *54*_ Isole Tremiti_ | *84*_ Trabucchi - Gargano_ | *99*_ Lecce_ | *114*_ ILVA - Taranto_ | *132*_ Basilica di Santa Croce - Lecce_ | *137*_ Cattedrale di San Nicola - Trani_ | *138*_ Polignano a Mare_ | *162*_ Torre Guaceto_ | *168*_ Baia delle Zagare_ | *171*_ Santa Cesarea Terme_ | *199*_ Porto Selvaggio_ | *203*_ Duomo di San Corrado - Molfetta_ | *223*_ Molfetta_ | *224*_ Cattedrale di San Sabino - Bari_ | *236*_ Lago Rosso - Otranto_ | *256*_ Lungomare di Bari_ | *363*_ Gallipoli_ | *372*_ Palazzo Mincuzzi - Bari_ | *442*_ Villa Mellacqua_ | *444*_ Murgia_ | *459*_ Giovinazzo_ | *554*_ Porto Cesareo beach_ | *555*_ Otranto coastline_ | *561*_ Grotte di Castellana_ | *638*_ Lago di Lesina (Foggia)_ | *639*_ Peschici (Foggia)_ | *685*_ Basilica of St. Catherine of Alexandria - Galatina_ | *695*_ The Blue Hour, Taranto_ | *745*_ Ponte Ciolo - Gagliano del Capo_ | *746*_ Castel del Monte_ | *768*_ Gravina in Alta Murgia_ | *796*_ Martina Franca_ | *915*_ Salento_ | *945*_ Promontorio del Gargano_ | *946*_ Vieste_ | *947*_ Convento degli Agostiniani, Melpignano _ | *949*_ Molfetta_ | *997*_ Tremiti islands_

Basilicata:
*17*_ Castelmezzano_ | *59*_ Matera_ | *121*_ Craco Vecchia_ | *164*_ Trecchina_ | *187*_ Capodigiano_ | *464*_ Acerenza_ | *465*_ Il Vulture_ | *566*_ Maratea_ | *583*_ Venosa (Potenza)_ | *587*_ Lago di Monticchio_ | *591*_ Statue of the Christ of Maratea_ | *652*_ Valli di Basilicata (Potenza)_ | *688*_Lake Pertusillo_ | *820*_ Tavole Palatine - Metaponto_ | *837*_ Castle of Melfi_ | *879*_ Pisticci_ | *889*_ Ferrandina_ | *973*_ Potenza_ | *1010*_ Castelmezzano_

Calabria:
*62*_ Lago Cecita_ | *82*_ Le Castella_ | *98*_ Costa Calabra dallo Stretto di Messina_ | *103*_ Santa Severina_ | *153*_ Cattolica di Stilo_ | *193*_ Capo Colonna_ | *200*_ Lago Ampollino_ | *433*_ Aspromonte_ | *520*_ Morano Calabro_ | *539*_Pentadattilo_ | *630*_ Cerchiara di Calabria - Cosenza_ | *766*_ Santa Severina_ | *789*_ Mobastery of Santa Maria dell'Isola - Tropea_ | *832*_ Castello Federico II - Roseto Capo Spulico_ | *847*_ Raganello river_ | *878*_ Baia di Copanello_ | *880*_ Cosenza_ | *893*_ Parco Archeologico di Sybarys_ | *936*_ Soriano Calabro_ | *984*_ Acquappesa_ | *986*_ Cathedral of Irsina_

Sardinia:
*41*_ Isola della Bocca - Olbia_ | *57*_ Las Plassas_ | *107*_ Rocce Rosse - Arbatax_ | *163*_ Piscinas_ | *197*_ Calarossa_ | *212*_ Ulivo millenario - San Baltolu di Luras_ | *301*_ Fiordo di Portu Pedrosu_ | *320*_ Dune di Porto Pino_ | *352*_ Monte Pulchiana_ | *353*_ Cala Goloritzè_ | *354*_ Domus de Janas - Sedini_ | *359*_ Castelsardo_ | *397*_ Golfo di Orosei_ | *435*_ Bosa_ | *452*_ Cagliari_ | *512*_ Basilica della Santissima Trinità di Saccargia_ | *516*_ Capo d'Orso (Cape Bear)_ | *560*_ Palazzo Sciuti - Sassari_ | *567*_ Botanical garden - Sassari_ | *578*_ Chia lagoon_ | *611*_ Dolmen Sa Coveccada - Mores_ | *612*_ Cala Domestica - Buggerru_ | *727*_ Caprera island_ | *777*_ S.Antonio Abate church - Castelsardo_ | *857*_ Ogliastra countryside_ | *916*_ Cala Goloritzè, golfo di Orosei_ | *919*_ Villasimius_ | *944*_ Poltu Quatu_ | *951*_ Spiaggia della Cinta, San Teodoro_ | *957*_ Orosei_ | *959*_ Capo Comino_ | *1025*_ Cala Mariolu, Ogliastra_

Sicily:
*1*_ Segesta_ | *5*_ Mondello_ | *13*_ Chiese di Martorana e San Cataldo - Palermo_ | *45*_ Campagna di Enna_ | *71*_ Siracusa_ | *74*_ Modica_ | *94*_ Ragusa_ | *116*_ Saline di Trapani_ | *131*_ Isola dei Conigli - Lampedusa_ | *140*_ Cefalù_ | *147*_ Noto_ | *150*_ Isole Eolie_ | *154*_ Favignana_ | *167*_ Tempio di Era - Selinunte_ | *313*_ S.Vito lo Capo_ | *331*_ Pineta di Ragabo - Linguaglossa_ | *400*_ Ragusa Ibla_ | *415*_ Cattedrale di Cefalù_ | *428*_ Monte Etna_ | *438*_ Capo Peloro_ | *487*_ Termini Imerese_ | *490*_ Parco Simposio di Minoa - Marsala_ | *527*_ San Giovanni dei Lebbrosi - Palermo_ | *538*_ Stromboli alley_ | *606*_ Stretto di Messina_ | *632*_ Grammichele - Catania_ | *643*_ Isole Egadi_ | *653*_ Modica (Ragusa)_ | *699*_ Piazza della Memoria - Palermo_ | *701*_ Caltabellotta (Agrigento)_ | *702*_ Tindari (Messina)_ | *728*_ Calascibetta (Enna)_ | *753*_ Trapani's waterfront_ | *801*_ Forza d'Agrò_ | *821*_ Castle of Montechiaro_ | *822*_ Eraclea Minoa_ | *856*_ Cala Dogana, Levanzo_ | *864*_ Mount Etna_ | *912*_ Monte Cofano_ | *935*_ Corso Vittorio Emanuele, Trapani_ | *937*_ Caccamo_ | *941*_ Palermo Cathedral_ | *943*_ Noto cathedral_ | *956*_ Cala Rossa, Favignana Island_ | *1000*_ Sicily & South Italy from the sky_ | *1011*_ The tyrrhenian coast near Scopello_ | *1016*_ The faraglioni of Cyclops, Aci Trezza_



*LEGENDA:*

● _grey_ sovereign state
______________________________________________________________________________
This summary is not intended to be exhaustive, only pics according to the rules are included (numeration, quality, representative and dimensions*)

* +/- 10% tolerance


----------



## Coccoloba (Jul 1, 2009)

mi3max said:


> 1025. *Cala Mariolu*, *Ogliastra*, Sardinia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:drool: Mamma mía spettacolare. l'Italia è bella


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

^^:applause:


----------



## Civis Fede II (Jan 27, 2011)

civita di bagnoregio..


----------



## Civis Fede II (Jan 27, 2011)

selinunte's temples


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1058. *Lago di Campagna*, *Cascinette d'Ivrea*, Piedmont.













picture taken by: 


bass_nroll

--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1059. *Pian Grande*, *Castelluccio di Norcia*, Umbria.













picture taken by: 


klaus53

--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1060. *Cala Goloritzè*, *Baunei*, Ogliastra area, Sardinia.












picture taken by: 

photog63

--


----------



## Rodel (May 6, 2006)

Spanish Steps, Rome









photo taken by me


----------



## valisaires (May 19, 2010)

Stupendo lavoro é bellissimo paese "mi3max", complimenti!! :cheers:


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

^^Thanks

1062. *Crete Senesi*, *Asciano*, province of Siena, Tuscany.











Source

--


----------



## bulgerhoog (Aug 3, 2003)

*Morning in the Dolomites*

*1063: Italian Dolomites, dawn at Hohe Gaisl / la Groda Rossa.*

Italy the beautiful country as seen here in the Italian Dolomites. In three weeks time I will be in Italy again: good food, nice weather, beautiful landscapes, gorgeous architecture :banana: .


Italy, Dolomites morning panorama by erik de haan rotterdam, on Flickr​
Erik (Rotterdam, The Netherlands)


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Beautiful landscapes in the bella Italia!


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1064. *Palazzo Salimbeni*, also known as Rocca Salimbeni, dates back to XIV century, nowadays it's seat of the third italian bank, *Siena*, Tuscany.




Siena - Rocca Salimbeni by Janus Kinase, on Flickr
--


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

1065. *Bomarzo* is an ancient medieval town and comune of the province of Viterbo (Lazio, central Italy), in the lower valley of the Tiber. It is located 14.5 km NorthEast of Viterbo and 68 km North of Rome. It was a historical fiefdom of the Orsini family, whose castle is at the edge of the densely-built town, until it was sold to Ippolito Lante Montefeltro della Rovere in 1645. Lante was elevated to the title of Duke of Bomarzo. Bomarzo's main attraction is a garden, usually referred to as the Bosco Sacro (Sacred grove) or, locally, Bosco dei Mostri ("Monsters' Grove", see here and here), named after the many larger-than-life sculptures, some sculpted in the bedrock, which populate this predominantly barren landscape.










---


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

1066. *Palazzo Davanzati (Florence)* was erected in the second half of the 14th century by the Davizzi family, who were wealthy members of the wool guild. In 1516 it was sold to the Bartolini and, later that century, to the Davanzati family, also rich merchants (1578), who held it until 1838. After the suicide of Carlo Davanzati, it was split into different quarters and modified. After escaping the numerous demolitions of 19th century Florence, it was bought by Elia Volpi, an antiquarian, who restored in (his impression of) the original style. In 1910, Volpi opened the building as a private museum (Museo Privato della Casa Fiorentina Antica). The contents of this museum kept changing as Volpi sold the furniture at auctions, including in a major sale of 1916 in New York. In the 1920s, Egyptian antique dealers Vitale and Leopoldo Bengujat acquired the building and its contents. In 1951 it was purchased by the Italian state and kept open as a museum.

The palace consists of a facade that unifies a grouping of earlier, medieval tower homes that the owner purchased with the intent to put them together. It is constructed in sandstone, with three large portals on the horizontal axis, and three stories of mullioned windows. The topmost floor has a loggia supported by four columns and two pilasters that was added in the 16th century. The façade displays the Davanzati coats of arms and has traces of other decorations. The interior courtyard has arches, vaults, and capitals in 14th century-style.










---


----------



## Coccoloba (Jul 1, 2009)

Pincio said:


> 1065. *Bomarzo*


mg: it´s so romantic :lovethem:


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1067. The village of *Alleghe* reflected into the homonymous lake, with the Civetta massif in the background, province of *Belluno*, Veneto.


alleghe by VladimirTS, on Flickr

--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1068. *Masua* beach, *Nebida*, municipality of Iglesias, Sulcis-Iglesiente area, Sardinia.




masua by macondo_80, on Flickr
--


----------



## mkm5 (Oct 16, 2007)

1069. *Zuccarello*, Savona - Liguria










Photo taken by me


Other seven pics from this beautiful town:
1 2 3 4 5 6 7


----------



## rain21 (Mar 22, 2011)

great, keep updating the thread !!


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Very beautiful Italy!


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1070. The *Sacro Monte* devotional complex, *Oropa*, municipality of Biella, Piedmont.





Oropa by klausbergheimer, on Flickr
--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1071. *Agropoli*, province of *Salerno*, Campania.





ovidio by ovidioguariglia, on Flickr

--


----------



## webeagle12 (Oct 1, 2007)

:drool::drool::drool:

beautiful!!!!


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1095. Piazza Minucci, *Serravalle * di *Vittorio Veneto*, province of *Treviso*, Veneto.


Piazza a Vittorio Veneto di clarita803, su Flickr

--


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

1096. Escursion on *Etna Volcano* (Sicily). Etna is an active stratovolcano on the east coast of Sicily, close to Messina and Catania. It is the tallest active volcano in Europe, currently standing 3,329 metres (10,922 ft) high, though this varies with summit eruptions; the mountain is 21 m (69 ft) lower now than it was in 1981. It is the highest mountain in Italy south of the Alps. Etna covers an area of 1,190 km² (460 sq mi) with a basal circumference of 140 km. This makes it by far the largest of the three active volcanoes in Italy, being about two and a half times the height of the next largest, Mount Vesuvius. Mount Etna is one of the most active volcanoes in the world and is in an almost constant state of activity. The fertile volcanic soils support extensive agriculture, with vineyards and orchards spread across the lower slopes of the mountain and the broad Plain of Catania to the south. Due to its history of recent activity and nearby population, Mount Etna has been designated a Decade Volcano by the United Nations.


Etna 10 by Giovy.it, on Flickr


Etna - Sicily by Giuseppe Finocchiaro, on Flickr

---


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Mt. Etna was the 1st active volcano that I have ever ascended!! :nuts:


----------



## GreatHeights (May 8, 2011)

So many lovely places to see!


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

*.....*

1097. *San Miniato* is a town and comune in the province of Pisa, *Tuscany*.


san miniato_001 di ezioman, su Flickr

--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

*....*

1098. Night view of *San Giulio Island*, *Orta lake*, *Piedmont*.


Eleonora di Anteriorechiuso Santi Diego, su Flickr

--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

*...*

1099. *Monte Sant'Angelo* is a town and comune in the province of *Foggia*, *Apulia*.


Monte Sant'Angelo (Fg) Italy di piccacecca, su Flickr

--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

*..*

1100. *Capri island*, *Campania*.


Italy 2010 HDR3 di photog63, su Flickr

--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

*today pic*

1101. Cathedral of San Nicolò, *Noto*, province of *Siracusa*, *Sicily*.


Noto, Sicily di sciascia, su Flickr

--


----------



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

mi3max said:


> 1100. *Capri island*, *Campania*.
> 
> 
> Italy 2010 HDR3 di photog63, su Flickr
> ...


Wow! Great picture!


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

1101. *Monte Crostis* (el. 2,251 metres - 7,385 ft) is a mountain in the Carnic Alps, located in the region of Friuli-Venezia Giulia, Italy. The Giro d'Italia intended to pass Monte Crostis in 2011, but after the death of Wouter Weylandt and ongoing protests of the peloton, the jury decided to remove the Crostis from the route.


Chi vuol essere milionario? by Lora De Ghioggy, on Flickr


Sentiero delle Vette al Monte Crostis - Panorama Est 22 settembre 2007 by panorama dreamers, on Flickr

---


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

1102. *Monte Zoncolan* (el. 1,750 metres - 5,740 ft) is a mountain in the Carnic Alps, located in the region of Friuli-Venezia Giulia, Italy. It is one of the most demanding climbs in professional road bicycle racing, having been used in the Giro d'Italia four times (2003, 2007, 2010, 2011) and the Giro Donne once (1997). The mountain also holds the ski resort of Ravascletto with 22 km of slopes and a skiable height between 950 and 2000 meters.


Zoncolan by [email protected], on Flickr


Zoncolan 3 by baliello, on Flickr

---


----------



## Odoaker (May 22, 2011)

Beautiful! The seaside is just outstanding, and than you have so much of it in Italy, fantastic!


----------



## seem (Jun 15, 2008)

mi3max said:


> 1100. *Capri island*, *Campania*.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

amazing pics


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1104. *Brindisi*, *Apulia*.


Brindisi, Italy di Dex Sularte, su Flickr

--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1105. Castel dell'Ovo, *Napoli*, *Campania*.


Castel dell' Ovo di ROSSANA76, su Flickr

--


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

amazing more pics please


----------



## mante77 (Mar 9, 2011)

1106. Milan and Torre Velasca from the terraces of Duomo. *Milano, Lombardia*









Milano by mante77 on Flickr










Torre Velasca dalla terrazza del Duomo by mante77 on Flickr

--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

^^
Thanks for sharing but it's important you respect the rules (credits for Flickr photos), pics improperly credited will be deleted.




Ni3lS said:


> Photos in this topic are not being credited properly.
> 
> Please take a look at this sticky on how to do so [Flickr]
> 
> ...


----------



## mante77 (Mar 9, 2011)

mi3max said:


> ^^
> Thanks for sharing but it's important you respect the rules (credits for Flickr photos), pics improperly credited will be deleted.


Now it should be fine, isn't it?


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

mante77 said:


> Now it should be fine, isn't it?


:cheers:
waiting for more photos...


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

1107. *Colle delle Finestre* (el. 2178 m.) is a mountain pass in the Alps, in the Italian reigion of Piemonte, Italy, linking Susa Valley and Cisone Valley. The road was built around 1700 to gain access to the fortresses in the zone, mainly the Forte di Fenestrelle. The road serves as tourist attraction although the last 8 kilometres of the road from Susa are not asphalted. From Susa the mountain pass is 18,6 kilometres long at an average of 9,1% (height gain: 1694 m), the maximum gradient being 12%.


Colle delle Finestre - Val di Susa - mt. 2176 by Eric Borda, on Flickr

---


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

Other 2 pictures 


1368 Pian dell Alpe - Colle delle Finestre - Meana di Susa by KlausNahr, on Flickr


la maglia rosa 2005 al colle delle finestre by streizfoto, on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1108. Sassi di *Matera*, *Basilicata*.

The Sassi di Matera (meaning "stones of Matera") are prehistoric cave dwellings in the Italian city of Matera, the "Sassi" grew in the area of Murgia Plateau, extended between Apulia and Basilicata.
The Sassi originate from a prehistoric (troglodyte) settlement, and are suspected to be some of the first human settlements in Italy, its houses dug into the tuff rock itself, which is characteristic of Basilicata and Puglia. Many of these "houses" are really only caverns, and the streets in some parts of the Sassi often are located on the rooftops of other houses. The ancient town grew in height on one slope of the ravine created by a river that is now a small stream. The ravine is known locally as "la Gravina". [Wikipedia]



Matera - Sassi di NicolaLop, su Flickr

--


----------



## Odoaker (May 22, 2011)

It seems like you really can't take non-fantastic photos of Italy! Beautiful country!


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

1109. *Piazza dell'Anfiteatro* it's one of the most beautiful and famous squares in *Lucca (Tuscany)*. The square was built on the ancient Roman amphitheater site and still retains it's oval shape. During the middle ages, buildings were built around the arena but parts of the original construction can still be seen. Today the piazza is ringed with cafes, restaurants, and shops and during July there are music performances.


L'occhio / The eye by AndreaPucci, on Flickr

---


----------



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

:applause: Great photo! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Coccoloba (Jul 1, 2009)

Thee last pages, stunning photos :yes: Thanks to all!


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

wow very nice pics


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1110. where *Portu Pedrosu* fjord reach the sea, Ogliastra area, *Sardinia*.


Porto Pedrosu, Golfo di Orosei di candido33, su Flickr



--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1111. another pic of *Geislerspitze massif* (Odle di Funes in Italian), *Trentino - Alto Adige* (South Tyrol)


Val di Funes e le Odle di gigi62 speciale Sudtirol, su Flickr

--


----------



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

^^ The last picture is amazing! :uh:


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1112. Teatro Verdi, *Salerno*, *Campania*.



#30 Salerno: Teatro Verdi di Mem 7672, su Flickr









http://jcarreras.homestead.com


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1113. Scala dei Turchi cliff, *Realmonte*, province of Agrigento, *Sicily*.



Scala Dei Turchi IV di Philipp Klinger Photography, su Flickr


--


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*1114. Muzza Canal*, near Lodi (southern Lombardy)

The Muzza Canal (_length: km 60,6_) in Lombardy, Italy is one of the oldest European irrigation canals, excavated between 1220 and 1230 on Imperial decree by Lodi townspeople. It begins in Cassano d'Adda, and delivers Adda River water to a wide agricultural area. (_from wikipedia_)










source: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/24954264








*Provincia di Lodi*


----------



## Coccoloba (Jul 1, 2009)

mg: Scala dei Turchi cliff It´s awesome beautiful


----------



## gip. (Jan 12, 2011)

edit


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1116. *Fountain of the Naiads*, Republic Square, *Rome*, *Latium*.



Fontaine des Naïades - Place de la République - Rome - Italie di Micky 75017, su Flickr


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1117. *Ostuni*, province of Brindisi, *Apulia*.










source: Source

--


----------



## Flavio Vecchi (Feb 24, 2011)

1135. *Sabaudia seaside* seen from *M.Circeo 541m**, Latium*. We are less than 100 km south of Rome, in the National Park of Circeo. This mountain is a promontory that rises up from Pontina Plain. It is visible from many km and, as you can see, from its top you have a magnificent view. Its name comes from "Circe", the sorceress who wanted to transform Ulysses into an animal.


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Pompeii*









By me


----------



## dnh310 (Apr 26, 2010)

Flavio Vecchi said:


>


Awesome views from Italy.


----------



## d_boy (Sep 9, 2010)

wow!!!


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

1137. *Ostia Antica* is a large archeological site, close to the modern town of Ostia, that was the location of the harbour city of ancient Rome, which is approximately 30 km to the northeast. "Ostia" in Latin means "mouth". At the mouth of the River Tiber, Ostia was Rome's seaport, but, due to silting and a drop in sea level, the site now lies 3 km from the sea. The site is noted for the excellent preservation of its ancient buildings, magnificent frescoes and impressive mosaics.


Ostia Antica by Jean (tarkastad), on Flickr


95/365 by becca.peterson26, on Flickr

---


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1138. The *lake Saretto*, close to the italian-french border, *Valle Maira*, province of Cuneo, *Piedmont*.











Photo taken by me.


--


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Flavio Vecchi said:


> 1135. *Sabaudia seaside* seen from *M.Circeo 541m**, Latium*. We are less than 100 km south of Rome, in the National Park of Circeo. This mountain is a promontory that rises up from Pontina Plain. It is visible from many km and, as you can see, from its top you have a magnificent view. Its name comes from "Circe", the sorceress who wanted to transform Ulysses into an animal.



Wow, great photo....


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1139. The *Piazza Grande* , *Arezzo*, *Tuscany*.










Source
--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1140. The Lama Monachile beach, *Polignano a Mare*, province of Bari, *Apulia*.



Polignano a mare di bizzo_65, su Flickr

--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1141. The *Monte Cervino* and *Dent d'Herens* peaks as seen from *Valpelline pass*, *Aosta Valley*.



Col Valpelline di vanil.noir, su Flickr




--


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

^^
another amazing shot....:cheers:


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1142. *Castellamare del Golfo*, province of *Trapani*, Sicily.




sera a Castellamare del Golfo di dorafile, su Flickr

--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1143. Three iconic buildings in Piazza del Popolo, main square in *Todi*, province of *Perugia*, Umbria.
From left to right, the contiguous Palazzo del Capitano( 1293) and Palazzo del Popolo(1213), which together form the Palazzo Comunale (Ciy Hall) and Palazzo dei Priori, facing on other side of the square the Cathedral, already posted here.
Palazzo dei Priori, initiated in 1293 and finished in 1337, with crowning in "merli" and trapezoidal tower, was the residence of the judges of the municipality and then the one of the pontifical governors.






Santa Maria Annunziata, Todi di pizzodisevo, su Flickr
--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1144. Lighthouse on the island of *Capraia*, the westernmost island of the *Tuscan Archipelago*,Tuscany.






isola di Capraia 18-4-10 di LellaViola, su Flickr

--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1145. Landscape of *Parco Nazionale d'Abruzzo*, Lazio e Molise (National Park), Abruzzo.






Parco Nazionale d'Abruzzo, Lazio e Molise di Massimiliano Partemi, su Flickr
--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1146. Piazza Cavour, *Rimini*, *Emilia-Romagna*.


Piazza Cavour di [d.o.c.], su Flickr


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1147. The *Lozze* church, *Asiago* Plateau, *Veneto*.











Source


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1148. *Ponte Fabricio*, *Rome*, *Latium*.
_the Fabricius' Bridge or Ponte dei Quattro Capi, is the oldest Roman bridge in Rome, still existing in its original state. Built in 62 BC, it spans half of the Tiber River, from the Campus Martius on the east side to Tiber Island in the middle (the Pons Cestius is west of the island). Quattro Capi ("four heads") refers to the two marble pillars of the two-faced Janus herms on the parapet, which were moved here from the nearby Church of St. Gregory (Monte Savello) in the 14th century.
According to Dio Cassius, the bridge was built in 62 BC, the year after Cicero was consul, to replace an earlier wooden bridge destroyed by fire. It was commissioned by Lucius Fabricius, the curator of the roads and a member of the gens Fabricia of Rome. Completely intact from Roman antiquity, it has been in continuous use ever since.
The Pons Fabricius has a length of 62 m, and is 5.5 m wide. It is constructed from two wide arches, supported by a central pillar in the middle of the stream. Its core is constructed of tuff. Its outer facing today is made of bricks and travertine._ 
_[Wikipedia]_



Italy di -yury-, su Flickr



--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1149. *Camogli* seaside at sunset, Province of Genova, *Liguria*.


Italy - Camogli di dibaer, su Flickr


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1150. Countryside of *Santa Maddalena*, *Val di Funes*, Trentino - Alto Adige/Südtirol.



Santa Maddalena II di travelpix, su Flickr


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1176. *Torre dell'Orso* cliffs & beach, province of Lecce, *Apulia*.


scogliera a Torre dell'Orso di Gianpiero Lauria, su Flickr


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1177. *Col del Nivolet*, Gran Paradiso National Park, *Piedmont*.


riflessi Col Nivolet di AndyV., su Flickr


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1178. A canal in *Burano*, Venetian Lagoon, *Veneto*.


Burano di trekkinglemon, su Flickr


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1179. The Bell Tower of the Cathedral of SS Peter and Paul, *Pitigliano*, province of Grosseto, *Tuscany*.


Pitigliano by night di giorgio monteverdi, su Flickr


--


----------



## Bradd (Sep 1, 2009)

Wonderful thread! I love Italy and I will share with you my favorite places in the "Belpaese".

1180 - Ivrea, not so far from Turin, Piedmont, place where happens the traditional "Battle of the Oranges".








By bass_nroll, on Flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/bass_nroll/5465449742/


----------



## Bradd (Sep 1, 2009)

No post yesterday, so:

1181 - Morano Calabro, a little village in Calabria region, South Italy. It's recognized one the most beautiful "borgo" in Italy.









By RENATO PAGLIARO / Pierre Lisarb, on Flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4196474135/


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

_*ITALY - North-West regions*_

_Summary of posted pics._
__________________________________________




Aosta Valley: 
*22*_ Valtournanche_ | *60*_ Gressoney-Saint-Jean_ | *130*_ Lago Blu_ | *292*_ Ghiacciaio del Brenva_ | *351*_ Massiccio del Monte Rosa dalla Val d'Ayas_ | *402*_ Lago di Liconi_ | *[471*_ Castello di Fénis_ |*760*_ Porta Praetoria - Aosta_ | *930*_ Monte Cervino_ | *991*_ Aosta Valley panorama_ | *1027*_ Funivia del Monte Bianco_ | *1039*_ Tribulation glacier_ | *1141*_ Valpelline Pass_ | *1169*_ Lake Combal, Val Veny_




Piedmont: 
*8*_ Sacra di San Michele_ | *27*_ Isola di San Giulio_ | *36*_ Castello del Valentino_ | *55*_ Langhe_ | *69*_ Lago Maggiore e isole Borromee_ | *83*_ Alpi da Mondovì_ | *92*_ Castello di Grinzane Cavour_  | *184*_ Castello di Serralunga d'Alba_ | *204*_ Monte Viso & Po_ | *221*_ Scarpia - Alagna Valsesia_ | *230*_ Castello di Cannero_ | *239*_ Reggia di Venaria Reale - Torino_ | *250*_ Monviso dalla val Lemina_ | *275*_ Villa della Tesoriera - Torino_ | *333*_ Piazza Castello - Torino_ | *339*_ Castello di Casalbagliano_ | *374*_ Mole Antonelliana - Torino_ | *401*_ Mergozzo_ | *417*_ Monferrato_ | *419*_ Varallo Sesia_ | *422*_ Castello del Roccolo - Busca_ | *443*_ Chiesa di S. Lorenzo - Torino_ | *446*_ Elva_ | *448*_ Val Curone_ | *523*_ Fortress of Fenestrelle_ | *524*_ Domodossola_ | *556*_ Pollenzo (Cuneo)_ | *559*_ Ivrea, Olivetti plant_ | *569*_ San Martino Alfieri (Asti)_ | *605*_ Valle Maira (Cuneo)_ | *625*_ Abbazia di Lucedo (Vercelli)_ | *646*_ Casale Monferrato_ | *651*_ Alagna (Vercelli)_ | *683*_ Abbazia di Vezzolano_ | *684*_ Palaisozaki - Turin_ | *697*_ Monesiglio (Cuneo)_ | *705*_ City Hall Square - Turin_ | *707*_ Rimella di Valsesia_ | *713*_ Cella Monte di Monferrato_ | *718*_ Iced fountain, Alpe Devero - Baceno_ | *732*_ Park Valentino - Turin_ | *738*_ Via Po - Turin _ | *754*_ Sanctuary of Vicoforte Mondovì_ | *765*_ Church of San Nazario - Montechiaro d'Asti_ | *769*_ Royal castle of Racconigi at night_ | *811*_ Lake Viverone_ | *819*_ Saluzzo and Monte Viso_ | *829*_ Castle of Montalto Dora over Lake Pistono_ | *836*_ Basilica di Superga - Torino_ | *876*_ Corso Francia - Torino_ | *897*_ Cervatto_ | *929*_ Pennine Alps_ | *933*_ Monte Rosa massif_ | *964*_ Lake Maggiore_ | *993*_ San Carlo square - Turin_ | *1049*_ Palazzo Carignano, Turin_ | *1050*_ Mole Antonelliana, Turin_ | *1058*_ Lago Campagna_ | *1070*_ Sacro Monte di Oropa_ | *1072*_ Galleria Subalpina, Turin_ | *1098*_ San Giulio island @ night_ | *1107*_ Colle delle Finestre_ | *1125*_ Stroppia falls_ | *1128*_ Cannobio_ | *1138*_ Lake Saretto_ | *1167*_ The Market Square, Domodossola_ | *1177*_ Col del Nivolet_ | *1180*_ Ivrea_




Liguria:
*7*_ Piazza De Ferrari - Genova_ | *48*_ Camogli_ | *115*_ Cervo_ | *126*_ Corniglia_ | *175*_ Portovenere_ | *181*_ Colletta di Castelbianco_ | *231*_ Santa Margherita Ligure_ | *245*_ Vernazza_ | *298*_ Boccadasse - Genova_ | *308*_ Genova via Brigata Liguria_ | *329*_ Abbazia di San Fruttuoso - Camogli_ | *334*_ Apricale_ | *356*_ Dolceacqua_ | *407*_ Santa Margherita Ligure_ | *425*_ Camogli_ | *429*_ Mare Ligure - Tellaro_ | *473*_ Manarola e Corniglia_ | *496*_ Porto Maurizio di Imperia_ | *507*_ Triora (Imperia)_ | * 550*_ Bogliasco_ | *563*_ San Rocco_ | *579*_Genova_ | *618*_Balestrino_ | *619*_ Borghetto d'Arroscia_ | *635*_ Genova_ | *717*_ Riomaggiore_ | *721*_ Manarola_ | *747*_ Ceriana - Imperia_ | *748*_ Palazzo Spinola - Genoa_ | *882*_ Colletta di Castelbianco_ | *894*_ Piazza San Lorenzo, Genova_ | *914*_ San Pietro di Rovereto_ | *990*_ The harbour of Genoa_ | *1008*_ Paraggi_ | *1017*_ Celle Ligure_ | *1030*_ Colletta di Castelbianco_ | *1120*_ Ligurian sea_ | *1132*_ Tellaro_ | *1149*_ Camogli at sunset_




Lombardy:

*32*_ Brescia_ | *39*_ Piazza Duomo - Milano_ | *46 * _ Bicocca - Milano_ | *56 * _ Bergamo _ | *75 * _ Lago d’Iseo_ | *86* _ Bormio_ | *89 * _ Fiume Adda_ | *97 * _ Isola di Garda_ | *135* _ Sacro Monte di Varese_ | *177 * _Palazzo Mondadori - Segrate_ | *188* _ Lago di Como_ | *196 * _ Villa Borromeo Visconti Litta - Lainate_ | *207* _ Piazza Ducale - Vigevano_ | *208 * _ Cascate del Serio_ | *226 * _ Cattedrale di Cremona_ | *272* _ Canevino_ | *296* _ Milano_ | *316* _ Ponte di barche - Bereguardo_ | *341* _ Villa Reale - Monza_ | *342* _ Duomo - Monza_ | *347* _ Castello Sforzesco - Milano_  | *349 * _ Milano via Madonnina_ | *357* _ Basilica di San Lorenzo - Milano_ | *369*_ Villa Melzi - Bellagio_ | *406*_ Lomello (Pavia)_ | *409*_ Parco del Ticino - Lonate Pozzolo_ | *412*_ Zavattarello (Pavia)_ | *453*_ Bellagio - Lago di Como_ | *484*_ Milanofiori Nord - Milano_ | *493*_Bank Headquarters - Lodi_ | *499*_ Naviglio Grande - Milano_ | *502*_ Villa Visconti - Cassinetta di Lugagnano_ | *504 *_Villa Panza - Varese_ | *513*_ Brescia, Capitolium_ | *530*_ Villa Borromeo - Arcore_ | *535*_ Limone sul Garda_ | *568*_ Piazza Cordusio - Milano_ | *571*_ Oltrepò Pavese_ | *602*_ Monte Disgrazia (Sondrio)_ | *622*_ Gaggiano (Milano)_ | *627*_ Gardens of Villa Melzi - Bellagio (Como)_ | *645*_ Varenna (Lecco)_ | *661*_Galleria Vittorio Emanuele - Milan_ | *681*_ Milan Trade Fair - Rho_ | *682*_ Casa del Fascio - Como_ | *694*_ Bocconi University - Milan_ | *704*_ Sempione Park - Milan_ | *712*_ Belgioioso square - Milan_ | *714*_ San Pietro al Monte - Civate_ | *724*_ Bonacolsi House and St. Andrew's Dome - Mantova_ | *740*_ Lake of Varese_ | *762*_ Varzi (Pavia)_ | *803*_ Giardini della Guastalla - Milano_ | *804*_ Milano Mac 567 Project - Milan_ | *808*_ NH Hoteles - Milan Fair District - RHO_ | *809*_ Semenza Hydropower Station - Calusco d'Adda_ | *814*_ The Sforza Castle of Vigevano_ | *871*_ Mortirolo pass_ | *874*_ Gavia pass_ | *896*_ Nesso, lake of Como_ | *925*_ Como Lake, Brienno_ | *928*_ Duomo di Milano_ | *942*_ Brienno, lake of Como_ | *960*_ Museo Poldi Pezzoli, Milano_ | *1019*_ Piazza Cordusio, Milano_ | *1106*_ Milan skyline_ | *1118*_ Arengario palace, Milan_ | *1121*_ Night view of Bellagio_ | *1156*_ Rocca d'Angera_ | *1160*_ Naviglio della Martesana, Concesa di Trezzo d'Adda_


_*ITALY - North-East regions*_

_Summary of posted pics._
__________________________________________



Emilia-Romagna:
*37*_ Vigoleno_ | *67*_ Compiano_ | *91*_ Bologna_ | *95*_ Valli di Comacchio_ | *101*_ Cimitero di San Cataldo - Modena_ | *110*_ Fontanellato_ | *117*_ Castrocaro Terme_ | *213*_ Cattedrale di Ferrara_ | *227*_ Piacenza_ | *232*_ Castello di Torrechiara_ | *234*_ Bologna_ | *294*_ F16 in volo sul Cesenate_ | *361*_ Sant’Agata Bolognese_ | *379*_ Ponte dei Trepponti - Comacchio_ | *404*_ Reggio Emilia_ | *422*_ Cesenatico_ | *422*_ Val Tidone - Verdeto_ | *447*_ Dozza_ | *472*_ Palazzo Costabili - Ferrara_ | *510*_ Parma_ | *565*_ Castell'Arquato (Piacenza)_ | *581*_Battistero - Parma_ | *647*_ Montericco di Albinea (Reggio Emilia)_ | *455*_ Piazza Martiri - Carpi_ | *686*_Fall in the Duke's Park - Parma_ | *757*_ Ponte Gobbo - Bobbio_ | *780*_ Vigoleno_ | *795*_ Fair District - Bologna_ | *823*_ Abbazia di Pomposa_ | *830*_ Canale delle Moline - Bologna_ | *888*_ Modena Cathedral_ | *910*_ Sanvitale Castle of Sala Baganza_ | *922*_ Ducal Palace of Colorno_ | *923*_ Ducal Palace of Colorno, the gardens_ | *961*_ The Grand Hotel, Rimini_ | *999*_ Masini Fountain, Cesena_ | *1022*_ Piazza Maggiore, Bologna_ | *1048*_ San Leo_ | *1056*_ Bologna_ | *1115*_ San Luca, Bologna_ | *1133*_ Porta San Vitale, Ravenna_ | *1146*_ Piazza Cavour, Rimini_ | *1165*_ Piazza Cavalli, Piacenza_ | *1170*_ Castello Estense, Ferrara_





Veneto:
*35*_ Burano_  | *50*_ Villa Pisani - Stra_  | *70**_ Borghetto - Valeggio sul Mincio (1^)_  | *78*_ Verona_ | *93*_ Jesolo_ | *100*_ Molinetto della Croda - Refrontolo_ | *105*_ Canal Grande - Venezia_ | *108*_ Valpolicella_ | *133*_ Chioggia_ | *143*_ Basilica di Santa Giustina - Padova_ | *179*_ San Giorgio Maggiore - Venezia_ | *190*_ Santa Maria e San Donato - Murano_ | *198*_ Ghiacciaio della Marmolada_ | *216*_ Marostica_ | *229*_ Lago di Misurina_ | *233*_ Ponte di Calatrava - Venezia_ | *235**_ Borghetto – Valeggio sul Mincio (2^ foto)_ | *254*_ Fiume Piave_ | *259*_ Murano_ | *264*_ Madonna della Corona di Spiazzi – Caprino Veronese_ | *295*_ Valle dei Mulini - Lusiana_ | *326*_ Treviso_ | *378*_ Prato della Valle - Padova_ | *408*_ Faloria - Cortina d'Ampezzo_ | *526*_ Noale_ | *536*_ Pale di San Martino - Dolomites_ | *592*_ Carnival of Venice- Venezia_ | *607*_ Villa Barbarigo (Padova)_ | *631*_ Castello di Lazise_ | *648*_ Feltre (Belluno)_ | *678*_ Basilica Santa Maria della Salute - Venezia_ | *689*_ Basilica of Saint Anthony and Condottiero Gattamelata's Equestrian Statue - Padua_ | *700*_ Hazy University District - Treviso_ | *716*_ San Zanipolo - Venezia_ | *744*_ Venice_ | *783*_ Nightfall Venice_ | *794*_ Social housing - Venice_ | *835*_ Venice Sunset_ | *845*_ The Nardini Bubbles, Bassano_ | *858*_ Via ferrata Ivano Dibona, Passo Falzarego_ | *861*_ Church of Santa Fosca, Torcello_ | *907*_ NET Tower Businness Centre, Padova_ | *911*_ The Doge's Palace, Venice_ | *931*_ Venezia_ | *950*_ Canal Grande, Venice_ | *969*_ Treviso_ | *989*_ Asolo_ | *998*_ Tre Cime di Lavaredo_ | *1004*_ Asiago Plateau_ | *1006*_ La Salute, Venice_ | *1024*_ Venice_ | *1036*_ Coi, Val Zoldana_ | *1041*_ Castelvecchio bridge, Verona_ | *1067*_ Alleghe_ | *1085*_ Burano_ | *1095*_ Piazza Minucci, Serravalle di Vittorio Veneto_ | *1134*_ Mount Pelmo_ | *1147*_ Lozze church_ | *1152*_ Church of St. Mary of Mount Berico, Vicenza_ | *1154*_ Torre della Specola, Padova_ | *1155*_ Vineyards near Valdobbiadene_ | *1178*_ Burano_



Friuli-Venezia-Giulia:

*66*_ Palmanova_ | *113*_ Chiusaforte_ | *124*_ Piazza Unità d’Italia - Trieste_ | *309*_ Casoni di Marano_ | *322*_ Monte Santo di Lussari - Tarvisio_ | *410*_ Piazza della Libertà - Udine_ | *503*_Golfo di Trieste_ | *564*_ Lake Verzegnis (Udine)_ | *594*_ Pordenone_ | *650*_ Villa Manin di Passirano (Udine)_ | *824*_ Aviano countryside_ | *996*_ Cavazzo lake_ | *1090*_ Carnic Alps_ | *1101*_ Monte Crostis_ | *1102*_ Monte Zoncolan_



Trentino-South Tyrol:
*2 * _ Sasslong_ | *47 *_ Castello di Campo Tures_  | *144 *_ Castelrotto_  | *160 *_ Castello di Brunico_  | *178 *_ Castello di Toblino_  | *195 *_ Lago di Tenno_  | *219 *_ Eremitaggio di San Colombano_  | *220 *_ Trento_  | *268 *_ Piramidi di terra - Renon_  | *278 *_ Lago di Resia_  | *305 *_ Vipiteno_  | *585*_ Ortisei (Bolzano)_ | *679*_ Buonconsiglio Castle - Trento_ | *726*_ Cathedral square - Trento_ | *739*_ St. Johann in Ranui Val di Funes_ | *788*_ Bressanone_ | *792*_ Carano_ | *793*_ Merano_ | *810*_ Chiesetta di Passo Gardena_ | *834*_ Case Cazuffi-Rella - Trento_ | * 865*_ Rifugio Locatelli ,Dolomites_ | *895*_ Fedaia lake, Canazei_ | *938*_ Lago di Carezza_ | *953*_ Castel Pergine_ | *988*_ Vipiteno @ night_ | *1009*_ Sassolungo_ | *1013*_ Castel Presule_ |  | *1026*_Bridges over Talvera river, Bolzano_ | *1031*_ Mount Roen_ | *1055*_ Odle peaks_ | *1063*_ Croda Rossa_ | *1087*_ Lake Toblino_ | *1111*_ Geislerspitze massif _ | *1130*_ Pieve di Marebbe_ | *1150*_ Santa Maddalena, Val di Funes_ | *1163*_ Alpe di Siusi_




_Republic of San Marino_
*426*_ San Marino_


*LEGENDA:*

● _grey_ sovereign state

__________________________________________________________________________
This summary is not intended to be exhaustive, only pics according to the rules are included (numeration, quality, representative and dimensions*)

* +/- 10% tolerance


----------



## Bradd (Sep 1, 2009)

1182 - Capracotta, Molise, one the most famous and highest ski resorts in South Italy.









By mimas-astronomia, on Flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/mimas-astronomia/3144253701/


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ I believe this is one of the least represented regions in this thread. I remember driving through this same area a few years ago on a trip to the Roccaraso Ski Resort in Abruzzo.


----------



## duyfuuy (Aug 27, 2011)

Yes ah! To see their favorite!
http://351100.tk/16


----------



## Bradd (Sep 1, 2009)

FLAWDA-FELLA said:


> ^^ I believe this is one of the least represented regions in this thread.


I agree! And I'm so sorry for this! Molise is a fantastic and bucolic place in Italy!:sly:


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1183. The *Hermitage of Santa Caterina del Sasso*, *lake Maggiore*, province of Varese, *Lombardy*.

_Clinging to a rock face directly overhanging the lake, the Hermitage of Santa Caterina del Sasso is certainly one of the most charming sights of Lago Maggiore. The entrance to the church is through a portico consisting of four round, renaissance-style arches. The structure of the current building is truly unique, the fusion of three chapels, originally built separately in three different eras. There are numerous pictorial cycles both inside and outside the Church, mainly covering the period running between the 14th and the 19th century. Art and history merge wonderfully in this most striking of natural frames, almost a balcony leaning out towards the Borromeo Gulf, Stresa and the islands.
_
*www.santacaterinadelsasso.com*




Eremo di Santa Caterina del sasso Leggiuno Varese di Marco030783[a volte ritornano...], su Flickr


--


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

mi3max said:


> 1177. *Col del Nivolet*, Gran Paradiso National Park, *Piedmont*.
> 
> 
> riflessi Col Nivolet di AndyV., su Flickr



Wow!!!.....just beautiful, thanks.


----------



## Bradd (Sep 1, 2009)

No post yesterday, August 27, so:

1184 - Venosa, Basilicata, hometown of roman writer Horace.








By Newbrigand, on Flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/newbrigand/91964983/


----------



## Flavio Vecchi (Feb 24, 2011)

Let's go on with Molise.

1185 - *Termoli old town* with its typical trabucchi (those structures in the left), used to fish. We are in Campobasso Province.


----------



## leo_mp (Oct 3, 2010)

excellent photos..


----------



## Bradd (Sep 1, 2009)

1186 - Crespi d'Adda, Lombardy, a model village. Since 1995 it has been on UNESCO's list of World Heritage Sites.









By AleBonvini, on Flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/alebonvini/4758851644/


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

_*ITALY - Central regions*_

_Summary of posted pics._
__________________________________________




Tuscany:
*9*_ Siena_ | *24*_ Chiesa di S. Maria Forisportam - Lucca_ | *61*_ Monticchiello_ | *63*_ Piazza San Lorenzo - Firenze_ | *64*_ Piazza della S.Annunziata - Firenze_ | *65*_ Cimitero Falciani - Firenze_ | *77*_ Pitigliano_ | *79*_ Bagno Vignoni_ | *125*_ Fiume Arno - Firenze_ | *142*_ Ponte a Rigo_ | *152*_ Sorano _ | *157*_ Montepulciano _ | *159*_ S.Miniato _ | *160*_bis__ San Cerbone - Massa Marittima _ | *169*_ Piazza Anfiteatro - Lucca _ | *186*_ Isola d'Elba_ | *189*_ Villa Torrigiani - Camigliano_ | *206*_ Piazza Pio II - Pienza_ | *243*_ Pienza_ | *253*_ Firenze_ | *263*_ Santa Maria della Spina - Pisa_ | *377*_ Chiesa di San Biagio - Montepulciano_ | *413*_ Castel Sonnino - Livorno_ | *428*_ Villa Saletta_ | *429*_ Alpi Apuane_ | *434*_ Cattedrale di S. Stefano - Prato_ | *437*_ San Miniato al Monte - Firenze_ | *449*_ Villa Medicea - Poggio a Caiano_ | *474*_ Piazza Salimbeni - Siena_ | *481*_ Monteriggioni_ | *489*_ Crete Senesi_ | *500*_ Thermal pools - Saturnia_ | *552*_ Sorano_ | *586*_ Isola di Montecristo_ | *595*_ Val d'Orcia_ | *598*_ Argentario (Grosseto)_ | *603*_ Loggia della Signoria - Firenze_ | *624*_ Firenze_ | *644*_ Pietrasanta (Lucca)_ | *672*_Terrazza Mascagni - Livorno_ | *722*_ Florence in winter_ | *734*_ Sovana - Sorano_ | *767*_ Val d'Elsa_ | *784*_ II WW memorial - Florence_ | *790*_ Gargonza_ | *798*_ Talamone_ | *827*_ San Gimignano_ | *828*_ Lajatico monument - Pisa_ | *833*_ Buriano_ | *968*_ Monterotondo Marittimo_ | *1005*_ Retone di Perelli, Piombino_ | *1012*_ Pieve di San Giovanni Battista, Ponte allo Spino _ | *1014*_ Piazza della Cisterna, San Gimignano_ | *1028*_ Diaccia Botrona, Castiglione della Pescaia_ | *1032*_ Castello di Boccale, Antignano_ | *1047*_ Palio di Siena_ | *1051*_ Ponte Vecchio, Florence_ | *1062*_ Crete Senesi, Asciano_ | *1064*_ Palazzo Salimbeni, Siena_ | *1066*_ Palazzo Davanzati, Florence_ | *1081*_ Pistoia_ | *1097*_ San Miniato_ | *1109*_ Piazza dell'Anfiteatro, Lucca_ | *1119*_ The Cathedral of Siena_ | *1127*_ Island of Montecristo_ | *1129*_ Basilica Santa Maria dei Servi, Siena_ | *1139*_ Piazza Grande, Arezzo_ | *1144*_ Lighthouse, Island of Capraia_ | *1171*_ San Quirico d'Orcia_ | *1179*_ The Bell Tower of the Cathedral of SS Peter and Paul, Pitigliano_



the Marche:
*33*_ Ripatransone_ | *73*_ Monti Sibillini_ | *81*_ Torre di Palme_ | *109*_ Fortezza di San Leo_ | *156*_ Colline di Macerata_ | *201*_ Grotte di Frasassi_ | *211*_ Frontone_ | *249*_ Ascoli Piceno_ | *300*_ Paesaggio Tolentinese_ | *344*_ Gradara_ | *420*_ Palazzo Ducale di Urbino_ | *558*_ Offida (Ascoli Piceno)_ | *614*_ Urbino_ | *709*_ Sassocorvaro_ | *736*_ San Vittore alle Chiuse (abbey) - Genga_ | *995*_ Conero_ | *1023*_ Marche countryside_ | *1074*_ Ancona_ | *1088*_ Santa Maria di Portonovo, Mount Conero Riviera_ | *1089*_ Mount Conero coastline_



Umbria: 
*85*_ Assisi_ | *90*_ Cascata delle Marmore_ | *106*_ Spoleto_ | *112*_ Basilica di San Francesco - Assisi_ | *141*_ Perugia_ | *192*_ Foligno_ | *202*_ Orvieto_ | *345*_ Bettona_ | *492*_Spello_ | *498*_ Todi_ | *509*_ Isola Polvese_ | *519*_Orvieto skyline_ | *656*_ Pian Grande in winter - Sibillini mountains_ | *666*_ Assisi_ | *785*_ Basilica San Francesco - Assisi_ | *831*_ Cathedral of Orvieto_ | *1015*_ Palazzo dei Priori and the Fontana Maggiore, Perugia_ | *1018*_ Umbrian contryside_ | *1059*_ Pian Grande, Castelluccio di Norcia_ | *1143*_ Piazza del Popolo, Todi_



Latium:
*34*_ Arpino_ | *51*_ Via Appia - Roma_ | *52*_ Piazza Navona - Roma_ | *68*_ Eur - Roma_ | *88*_ Santa Maria Maddalena - Roma_ | *139*_ Roma_ | *191**_ Parco dei Mostri - Bomarzo_ | *205*_ Piazza del Popolo - Roma_ | *209*_ Ponte Vittorio Emanuele II - Roma_ | *214*_ Abbazia di Fossanova_ | *215*_ Roma via Condotti_ | *244*_ Acquedotto di Claudio - Roma_ | *258*_ Ara Pacis - Roma_ | *283*_ Isola del Liri_ | *288*_ Villa Doria Pamphili - Roma_ | *304*_ Bomarzo_ | *327*_ Fontana di Trevi - Roma_ | *337*_ Torre Alfina_ | *350*_ Tempio di Adriano - Roma_ | *362*_ Abbazia di Fossanova_ | *368*_ Castel di Tora_ | *387*_ Roma_ | *393*_ Anguillara Sabazia_ | *399*_ Panoramica sui Calanchi - Civita di Bagnoregio_ | *403*_ Parco della Musica - Roma_ | *405*_ Torre Flavia - Ladispoli_ | *419*_ Castello di Santa Severa_ | *425*_ Villa Medici - Roma_ | *485*_ Villa Farnesina - Roma_ | *491*_ Mitreo (underground of the Coliseum) - Roma_ | *515*_ Quirinale Gardens - Roma_ | *528*_ Pantheon - Roma_ | *534*_ Vittoriano - Rome_ | *589*_ Trastevere - Roma_ | *597*_ Monte Soratte (Roma)_ | *599*_ Beaches of Castelporziano_ | *609*_ Piazza del Campidoglio - Roma_ | *633*_ Grand Salon of the Palazzo Barberini - Rome_ | *642*_ Monti Simbruini_ | *649*_ Lago Martignano - Roma_ | *654*_ Villa Adriana di Tivoli (Roma)_ | *658*_ river Tevere's valley_ | *660*_ Marmertine prison - Rome_ | *665*_ Cervara di Roma_ | *668*_ Cathedral of Saint John Lateran - Rome_ | *671*_ MAXXI Museum - Rome_ | *698*_ Palazzo dei Congressi - Rome_ | *735*_ Foro Piscario - Rome_ | *761*_ Villa d'Este - Tivoli_ | *772*_ Porta Tiburtina under the snow - Rome_ | *775*_ Lake Turano_ | *779*_ Piazza San Pellegrino - Viterbo_ | *799*_ Rome's alleys_ | *800*_ Santa Costanza - Rome_ | *802*_ Paganico Sabino_ | *879*_ The Roman Forum, Rome_ | *909*_ Spanish Steps, Rome_ | *919*_ Palazzo Mattei di Giove, Rome_ | *920*_ Trajan's Market, Rome_ | *921*_ Basilica of Saint Paul outside the Walls, Rome_ | *948*_ Castello della Magliana_ | *954*_ Rome skyline_ | *965*_ Around St. Peter's Square_ | *970*_ San Gregorio da Sassola_ | *971*_ MAXXI, Rome_ | *974*_ Coliseum, Rome_ | *987*_ Castel Sant'Angelo, Rome_ | *1020*_ Villa Lante, Bagnaia_ | *1052*_ Piazza Venezia, Rome_ | *1065*_ Bomarzo_ | *1077*_ Palazzo dei Papi, Viterbo_ | *1080*_ Torre Astura_ | *1084*_ Piazza Sant'Ignazio_ | *1093*_ Rome panorama_ | *1094*_ Sermoneta_ | *1116*_ Fountain of the Naiads, Rome_ | *1123*_ Galleria Sciarra, Rome_ | *1124*_ Panorama from Pincio, Rome_ | *1135*_ Sabaudia seaside_ | *1137*_ Ostia Antica_ | *1148*_ Ponte Fabricio_ | *1158*_ Fountain of Neptune, Piazza Navona, Rome_ | *1172*_ Olevano Romano_



Abruzzo:
*40*_ Monte Corvo e lago Campotosto_ | *49*_ Vasto_ | *96*_ Castello di Celano_ | *102*_ Maiella_ | *127*_ Gran Sasso_ | *136*_ S.Eufemia a Maiella_ | *170*_ Colonnella_ | *185*_ Goriano Sicoli_ | *284*_ Roccaraso_ | *392*_ Fortezza dell’Aquila_ | *434*_ Santo Stefano di Sessannio_ | *458*_ Santo Stefano di Sessannio (II)_ | *463*_ Fossa_ | *468*_ Gamberale_ | *525*_ Roccaraso_ | *1035*_ Civitella del Tronto_ | *1131*_ Corno Grande, Gran Sasso massif_ | *1145*_ Parco Nazionale d'Abruzzo_

_Vatican City_
*439*_ Cappella Sistina - Città del Vaticano_ | *441*_ Stanze di Raffaello - Città del Vaticano_


_*ITALY - South regions & major Islands*_

_Summary of posted pics._
__________________________________________



Molise:
*87*_ Altilia_ | *306*_ Venafro_ | *390*_ Santuario dell’Addolorata - Castelpetroso_ | *494*_ Countryside near Guglionesi_ | *557*_ Venafro (Isernia)_ | *1182*_ Capracotta_ | *1185*_ Termoli_

 

Campania:
*38*_ Golfo di Napoli_ | *58*_ Positano_ | *76*_ Isola di Procida_ | *120*_ Faraglioni di Capri_ | *129*_ Tempio di Cerere - Paestum_ | *210*_ Centro Direzionale - Napoli_ | *265*_ Amalfi_ | *273*_ Pompei_ | *302*_ Sant'Agata dei Goti_ | *323*_ Atena Lucana_ | *358*_ Ercolano_ | *360*_ Sorrento_ | *364*_ Sapri_ | *384*_ Villa Pignatelli - Napoli_ | *411*_ Caserta Vecchia_ | *462*_ Procida_ | *562*_ Anacapri (Napoli)_ | *584*_ Napoli_ | *588*_ Red House - Anacapri_ | *596*_ Grotta Azzurra - Capri_ | *604*_ Anfiteatro Flavio - Pozzuoli_ | *608*_ Penisola Sorrentina_ | *616*_ Tempio di Serapide - Pozzuoli_ | *617*_ Antro della Sibilla - Cuma_ | *623*_ Sorrento - Campania_ | *629*_ Cusano Mutri - Benevento_ | *640*_ Roman amphitheatre - Santa Maria Capua Vetere_ | *680*_ Royal Palace of Capodimonte - Naples_ | *696*_ Piazza Dante - Naples_ | *710*_ Capua_ | *711*_ Naples_ | *723*_ Piedimonte Matese (Caserta)_ | *725*_ Clock tower, Tasso Square - Sorrento_ | *733*_ Capri_ | *737*_ Waterfont of Naples_ | *774*_ Pompei_ | *797*_ Pisciotta & Cape Palinuro_ | *877*_ Naples_| *917*_ Gesù Nuovo church_ | *955*_ Villa Rufolo (detail of cloister), Ravello_ | *994*_ Atrani_ | *1002*_ Capo di Massa_ | *1029*_ Galleria Umberto I, Naples_ | *1071*_ Agropoli_ | *1073*_ Napoli Università M1 Railway Station_ | *1100*_ Capri Island_ | *1105*_ Castel dell'Ovo_ | *1112*_ Teatro Verdi, Salerno_ | *1162*_ Amalfi_



Apulia:
*4*_ Castel del Monte_ | *31*_ Alberobello_ | *54*_ Isole Tremiti_ | *84*_ Trabucchi - Gargano_ | *99*_ Lecce_ | *114*_ ILVA - Taranto_ | *132*_ Basilica di Santa Croce - Lecce_ | *137*_ Cattedrale di San Nicola - Trani_ | *138*_ Polignano a Mare_ | *162*_ Torre Guaceto_ | *168*_ Baia delle Zagare_ | *171*_ Santa Cesarea Terme_ | *199*_ Porto Selvaggio_ | *203*_ Duomo di San Corrado - Molfetta_ | *223*_ Molfetta_ | *224*_ Cattedrale di San Sabino - Bari_ | *236*_ Lago Rosso - Otranto_ | *256*_ Lungomare di Bari_ | *363*_ Gallipoli_ | *372*_ Palazzo Mincuzzi - Bari_ | *442*_ Villa Mellacqua_ | *444*_ Murgia_ | *459*_ Giovinazzo_ | *554*_ Porto Cesareo beach_ | *555*_ Otranto coastline_ | *561*_ Grotte di Castellana_ | *638*_ Lago di Lesina (Foggia)_ | *639*_ Peschici (Foggia)_ | *685*_ Basilica of St. Catherine of Alexandria - Galatina_ | *695*_ The Blue Hour, Taranto_ | *745*_ Ponte Ciolo - Gagliano del Capo_ | *746*_ Castel del Monte_ | *768*_ Gravina in Alta Murgia_ | *796*_ Martina Franca_ | *915*_ Salento_ | *945*_ Promontorio del Gargano_ | *946*_ Vieste_ | *947*_ Convento degli Agostiniani, Melpignano _ | *949*_ Molfetta_ | *997*_ Tremiti islands_ | *1082*_ Daunia_ | *1099*_ Monte Sant'Angelo_ | *1104*_ Brindisi_ | *1117*_ Ostuni_ | *1126*_ Cisternino_ | *1140*_ The Lama Monachile beach, Polignano a Mare_ | *1157*_ Bari Vecchia_ | *1176*_ Torre dell'Orso beach_

 

Basilicata:
*17*_ Castelmezzano_ | *59*_ Matera_ | *121*_ Craco Vecchia_ | *164*_ Trecchina_ | *187*_ Capodigiano_ | *464*_ Acerenza_ | *465*_ Il Vulture_ | *566*_ Maratea_ | *583*_ Venosa (Potenza)_ | *587*_ Lago di Monticchio_ | *591*_ Statue of the Christ of Maratea_ | *652*_ Valli di Basilicata (Potenza)_ | *688*_Lake Pertusillo_ | *820*_ Tavole Palatine - Metaponto_ | *837*_ Castle of Melfi_ | *879*_ Pisticci_ | *889*_ Ferrandina_ | *973*_ Potenza_ | *1010*_ Castelmezzano_ | *1108*_ Matera panorama_ | *1184*_ Venosa_



Calabria:
*62*_ Lago Cecita_ | *82*_ Le Castella_ | *98*_ Costa Calabra dallo Stretto di Messina_ | *103*_ Santa Severina_ | *153*_ Cattolica di Stilo_ | *193*_ Capo Colonna_ | *200*_ Lago Ampollino_ | *433*_ Aspromonte_ | *520*_ Morano Calabro_ | *539*_Pentadattilo_ | *630*_ Cerchiara di Calabria - Cosenza_ | *766*_ Santa Severina_ | *789*_ Mobastery of Santa Maria dell'Isola - Tropea_ | *832*_ Castello Federico II - Roseto Capo Spulico_ | *847*_ Raganello river_ | *878*_ Baia di Copanello_ | *880*_ Cosenza_ | *893*_ Parco Archeologico di Sybarys_ | *936*_ Soriano Calabro_ | *984*_ Acquappesa_ | *986*_ Cathedral of Irsina_ | *1166*_ Roseto Castle, Roseto Capo Spulico_ | *1181*_ Morano Calabro_



Sardinia:
*41*_ Isola della Bocca - Olbia_ | *57*_ Las Plassas_ | *107*_ Rocce Rosse - Arbatax_ | *163*_ Piscinas_ | *197*_ Calarossa_ | *212*_ Ulivo millenario - San Baltolu di Luras_ | *301*_ Fiordo di Portu Pedrosu_ | *320*_ Dune di Porto Pino_ | *352*_ Monte Pulchiana_ | *353*_ Cala Goloritzè_ | *354*_ Domus de Janas - Sedini_ | *359*_ Castelsardo_ | *397*_ Golfo di Orosei_ | *435*_ Bosa_ | *452*_ Cagliari_ | *512*_ Basilica della Santissima Trinità di Saccargia_ | *516*_ Capo d'Orso (Cape Bear)_ | *560*_ Palazzo Sciuti - Sassari_ | *567*_ Botanical garden - Sassari_ | *578*_ Chia lagoon_ | *611*_ Dolmen Sa Coveccada - Mores_ | *612*_ Cala Domestica - Buggerru_ | *727*_ Caprera island_ | *777*_ S.Antonio Abate church - Castelsardo_ | *857*_ Ogliastra countryside_ | *916*_ Cala Goloritzè, golfo di Orosei_ | *919*_ Villasimius_ | *944*_ Poltu Quatu_ | *951*_ Spiaggia della Cinta, San Teodoro_ | *957*_ Orosei_ | *959*_ Capo Comino_ | *1025*_ Cala Mariolu, Ogliastra_ | *1053*_ Lequarci falls_ | *1060*_ Cala Goloritzè, Baunei_ | *1068*_ Masua beach, Nebida_ | *1086*_ Torre Pelosa, Stintino_ | *1092*_ Lago del Cedrino_ | *1110*_ Portu Pedrosu_ | *1122*_ Rocce Rosse cliffs, Arbatax_ | *1151*_ Cliffs in San Giovanni di Sinis_ | *1159*_ La Caletta, Carloforte_



Sicily:
*1*_ Segesta_ | *5*_ Mondello_ | *13*_ Chiese di Martorana e San Cataldo - Palermo_ | *45*_ Campagna di Enna_ | *71*_ Siracusa_ | *74*_ Modica_ | *94*_ Ragusa_ | *116*_ Saline di Trapani_ | *131*_ Isola dei Conigli - Lampedusa_ | *140*_ Cefalù_ | *147*_ Noto_ | *150*_ Isole Eolie_ | *154*_ Favignana_ | *167*_ Tempio di Era - Selinunte_ | *313*_ S.Vito lo Capo_ | *331*_ Pineta di Ragabo - Linguaglossa_ | *400*_ Ragusa Ibla_ | *415*_ Cattedrale di Cefalù_ | *428*_ Monte Etna_ | *438*_ Capo Peloro_ | *487*_ Termini Imerese_ | *490*_ Parco Simposio di Minoa - Marsala_ | *527*_ San Giovanni dei Lebbrosi - Palermo_ | *538*_ Stromboli alley_ | *606*_ Stretto di Messina_ | *632*_ Grammichele - Catania_ | *643*_ Isole Egadi_ | *653*_ Modica (Ragusa)_ | *699*_ Piazza della Memoria - Palermo_ | *701*_ Caltabellotta (Agrigento)_ | *702*_ Tindari (Messina)_ | *728*_ Calascibetta (Enna)_ | *753*_ Trapani's waterfront_ | *801*_ Forza d'Agrò_ | *821*_ Castle of Montechiaro_ | *822*_ Eraclea Minoa_ | *856*_ Cala Dogana, Levanzo_ | *864*_ Mount Etna_ | *912*_ Monte Cofano_ | *935*_ Corso Vittorio Emanuele, Trapani_ | *937*_ Caccamo_ | *941*_ Palermo Cathedral_ | *943*_ Noto cathedral_ | *956*_ Cala Rossa, Favignana Island_ | *1000*_ Sicily & South Italy from the sky_ | *1011*_ The tyrrhenian coast near Scopello_ | *1016*_ The faraglioni of Cyclops, Aci Trezza_ | *1037*_ Specchio di Venere, Pantelleria_ | *1054*_ Ortigia, Siracusa_ | *1057*_ Isola dei Conigli, Lampedusa_ | *1096*_ Etna volcano_ | *1101*_ Cathedral of San Nicolò, Noto_ | *1113*_ Scala dei Turchi cliffs_ | *1134*_ Salina_ | *1141*_ Castellamare del Golfo_ | *1153*_ Strombolicchio_ | *1164*_ The cloister of the cathedral of Monreale_ | *1168*_ Lo Zingaro beach_



*LEGENDA:*

● _grey_ sovereign state
______________________________________________________________________________
This summary is not intended to be exhaustive, only pics according to the rules are included (numeration, quality, representative and dimensions*)

* +/- 10% tolerance


----------



## Flavio Vecchi (Feb 24, 2011)

1187 - Sicily between art and nature: *Greek Theatre in Taormina*. Representation of Verdi's Nabucco while Etna erupts in the background.


----------



## Rocker9 (Mar 28, 2009)

mi3max said:


> 1177. *Col del Nivolet*, Gran Paradiso National Park, *Piedmont*.
> 
> 
> riflessi Col Nivolet di AndyV., su Flickr
> ...


beautiful place, si, simplemente hermoso


----------



## Tukkerland (Sep 3, 2011)

The last time I visit Italy was many years ago, unfortunately.. Maybe next year again.. In the past I visit it two times. The first time was at the Garda Lake in the village of Peschiera del Garda and the second time was at the Adriatic Sea coast near the village of Lignano Sabbiodoro.. Both were beautiful holidays with good weather, delicious food, and so on. Italy is beautiful, but it is a big country, so I have not seen much of it..

Grazie mille!


----------



## meteoforumitalia (Oct 3, 2009)

Tukkerland said:


> The last time I visit Italy was many years ago, unfortunately.. Maybe next year again.. In the past I visit it two times. The first time was at the Garda Lake in the village of Peschiera del Garda and the second time was at the Adriatic Sea coast near the village of Lignano Sabbiodoro.. Both were beautiful holidays with good weather, delicious food, and so on. Italy is beautiful, but it is a big country, so I have not seen much of it..
> 
> Grazie mille!


if you like mountains, you should visit the dolomites, if you like the sea, you should visit sardinia  these are the top


----------



## Bradd (Sep 1, 2009)

1187 - View of Camerino, Marche, knows for the Università degli Studi di Camerino, founded in Middle Ages (1336). It's situed in Apennines border.









By Wikipedia

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Camerino1.JPG


----------



## Metrocracy (Jul 20, 2011)

nice pic, MI3MAX! Shez


----------



## Bradd (Sep 1, 2009)

1188 - Lazio countryside, near Amatrice.








By gamat52, on Flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/gamat52/2091732642/in/photostream/


----------



## Bradd (Sep 1, 2009)

1189 - Cernobbio, a "piccolo paese" on Como Lake, Lombardy.









By JJGifford, on Flickr

http://www.flickr.com/photos/jjgifford/4098818096/


----------



## Metrocracy (Jul 20, 2011)

Camerino is so lovely :cheers:


----------



## Darkboy91 (Jan 5, 2009)

LLORT


----------



## Metrocracy (Jul 20, 2011)

you should post some Marina di Loano pic, guys

IMHO


----------



## Metrocracy (Jul 20, 2011)

1190. *Giara of Gesturi land* is a 35 square kilometer basaltic plateau. It is like a bastion, an inexpugnable fortress 
which is surrounded by plains and rolling hills. 
The Giara is isolated. It is almost an island within an Island. 
Its natural environment is unique and includes an interesting fauna and flora. 
Marshes, rocks, holm-oak and cork woods, Mediterranean plants and the *wild ponies *
that make their home on the Giara. 
Located along the plateau limits there are the ruins of 23 nuraghi 
which were built by the inhabitants of Sardinia in the 2nd millennium BC. 









http://www.sardegnainn.com/wp-content/gallery/giara-di-gesturi/sardegna_gesturi_0092_craw_0.jpg










IMHO


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

no doubt, re-welcome, re-entrant.


----------



## yuri (Jan 24, 2007)

Congratulation for this wonderful thread! :applause:


----------



## Metrocracy (Jul 20, 2011)

mi3max said:


> no doubt, re-welcome, re-entrant.


TY

say Hello to Ampsy, avvochetobidè, Vicky and our loved grizzly, they talk talk...and talk, but I'm here posting pics, news and giving a serious contribute to the Forum, they just :lurker::lurker:

IMHO


----------



## Metrocracy (Jul 20, 2011)

1191. *Marina di Loano* is one of the Italy's best marina, Liguria region (sorry for the 800x size)

















http://www.marinadiloano.it/system/tour/images/terrazze/MarinaDiLoano2011_cb3053.jpg










IMHO


----------



## Cori (Jan 29, 2010)

Metrocracy said:


> TY
> 
> say Hello to Ampsy, avvochetobidè, Vicky and our loved grizzly, they talk talk...and talk, but I'm here posting pics, news and giving a serious contribute to the Forum, they just :lurker::lurker:
> 
> IMHO


hahahahahahahahahaahaahahahahaha


----------



## Darkboy91 (Jan 5, 2009)

:cripes::cripes::cripes::cripes:


----------



## Metrocracy (Jul 20, 2011)

:fiddle:


----------



## Cori (Jan 29, 2010)

Are you sick? You gotta take a permanent vacation!

MATERA:


----------



## Metrocracy (Jul 20, 2011)

Cori said:


> Are you sick? You gotta take a permanent vacation!


I'm not sick, corinne, and your picture is veeeery ugly: you should blame yourself !

:toilet:


----------



## Cori (Jan 29, 2010)

Metrocracy said:


> I'm not sick, corinne, and your picture is veeeery ugly: you should blame yourself !
> 
> :toilet:


Well,you must love this place!










I'll leave a coin 









Take care please...


----------



## Metrocracy (Jul 20, 2011)

let's replace Corni's sad pic with another better one:

1192. *Matera* in 1799 









http://www.windoweb.it/desktop_foto/foto_basilicata_varie.htm


----------



## Metrocracy (Jul 20, 2011)

1193. *Cori* is a little town close to Latina, Lazio region









http://www.paconline.it/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/veduta_cori.jpg


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

E' stato bannato di nuovo! Ma porc..!

:madwife:


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

Porc... eddu? Mmmmh, buono.


----------



## Geborgenheit (Sep 9, 2005)

Cori looks like a beautiful small town.


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

1194. *Venezia, San Zaccaria Church* as shot by the german photographer Thomas Struth.

















*Città di Venezia*


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1195. *Laveciau glacier*, Gran Paradiso Massif, Gran Paradiso National Park, *Aosta valley*.


Crevasses of glacier Laveciau di WeatherMaker, su Flickr

--


----------



## Flavio Vecchi (Feb 24, 2011)

mi3max said:


> 1195. *Laveciau glacier*, Gran Paradiso Massif, Gran Paradiso National Park, *Piedmont*.
> 
> 
> Into the Chasm di a galaxy far, far away... , su Flickr
> ...


^^^^
Uhm...I'm quite sure that Laveciau Glacier is in Aosta Valley.
However, great shot kay:


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

1196. *The castle of Formigine (province of Modena)*

















*Città di Formigine*


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1197. The *Mothia* salt plant area, Marsala, *Sicily*.


Saline Mothia (2) di marius972, su Flickr


--


----------



## Flavio Vecchi (Feb 24, 2011)

1198. *Miramare Castle* where Austrian Royal Family used to go on holiday. We are near Trieste, *Friuli Venezia Giulia*.

 free image hosting


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

1199. *The Torrazzo of Cremona* emerging from the cityscape.

A stylish penthouse may provide a nice view.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

ISTRIA is italy not croatia put photos of pola and istria


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1200. The municipalities of *Tortora* and *Aieta* (in the background), province of Cosenza, *Calabria*.


Tortora e, sullo sfondo, Aieta (Cs) di Valerio_D, su Flickr


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1201. The *Pink Beach* in *Budelli*, Budelli is a small island (just 1.6 km²) that belongs to the * Maddalena archipelago*, *Sardinia*.


Cala di Roto/Spiaggia Rosa - Budelli) di marek84, su Flickr


--


----------



## Bradd (Sep 1, 2009)

mi3max said:


> 1200. The municipalities of *Tortora* and *Aieta* (in the background), province of Cosenza, *Calabria*.
> 
> 
> Tortora e, sullo sfondo, Aieta (Cs) di Valerio_D, su Flickr
> ...



:yes: Amazing! Really fantastic !!!


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

wow amazing


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

1201. *The Cathedral of Chieri*, a town (pop. 36,000), about 15 km east of Turin. Artworks by Silvio Vigliaturo.

















*Città di Chieri (Province of Torino)*


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

1202. Aerial view of *Cerreto Sannita* (pop. 4.200) a town wholly rebuilt after the disastrous earthquake of 1688 had flattened the medieval village. A neat example of baroque-age city planning.

















* Comune di Cerreto Sannita (Province of Benevento)*


----------



## Flavio Vecchi (Feb 24, 2011)

1203. The little town of *Pesche*, Province of Isernia, *Molise*.

 Pesche - ( Isernia - Molise) di Goldenpixel, su Flickr


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

1204. The brand new *Juventus F.C. Stadium in Turin*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/mybosswasapicture/6144440302/








*Città di Torino*







*Juventus F.C.*


----------



## skaccomatto (Sep 3, 2004)

vittorio tauber said:


> 1202. Aerial view of *Cerreto Sannita* (pop. 4.200) a town wholly rebuilt after the disastrous earthquake of 1688 had flattened the medieval village. A neat example of baroque-age city planning.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unknown and unexpected! Excellent pick


----------



## Coccoloba (Jul 1, 2009)

vittorio tauber said:


> 1204. The brand new *Juventus F.C. Stadium in Turin*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Que chulada!!! :cheers:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

stunning updates....kay:


----------



## cataniacitta (Sep 17, 2011)

Ciao ragazzi, 
da quando ho scoperto questo forum ogni sera trascorro dalle 2 alle 3 ore a guardare a bocca aperta tutte le foto. Veramente belle!

Mi chiedevo, qualora volessi usare qualche foto devo chiedere l'autorizzazione a qualcuno? sono protette da Copyright? 

Grazie e complimenti a tutti coloro che hanno dato anche se piccolo un contributo a questo forum per farlo diventare quello che è!!


----------



## cataniacitta (Sep 17, 2011)

mi3max said:


> 1195. *Laveciau glacier*, Gran Paradiso Massif, Gran Paradiso National Park, *Aosta valley*.
> 
> 
> Into the Chasm di a galaxy far, far away... , su Flickr
> ...



Semplicemente favoloso....ci voglio andare!!!


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

1205. *Historical Aquaeduct Of The City Of Genoa - Bridge Over Rio Torbido (17th C.)*, (Bisagno Valley, hamlet of Molassana)


Acquedotto Storico di Genova - Ponte sul RioTorbido (1600 circa) - Historical aqueduct of Genoa (Italy) di Tony234, su Flickr








*Città di Genova*


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

amazing pics and forza juve


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1206. *Lake Molveno*, *Trentino* Alto-Adige.


MOLVENO di RGuerini, su Flickr

--


----------



## digitos (Dec 18, 2007)

Milano


----------



## skaccomatto (Sep 3, 2004)

^^
One picture per day, follow the numbering and post map&description please.


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

We have to recovery some 150 pictures in order to keep one pic a day from January 1st, 2008.

Well, however I'm not saying anyone is allowed to post loads of pix in a row to fill the gap right now.


----------



## Flavio Vecchi (Feb 24, 2011)

Ok, let's fill the gap 

1027. *Stromboli Volcano* at sunset, *Sicily*.

 Stromboli 2011 di zio.paperino, su Flickr


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

^^
Ka-boom!


----------



## dotcomma (Apr 20, 2011)

wonderful picture and marvelous colors


----------



## yuri (Jan 24, 2007)

Probably taken from Tropea, Calabria :drool:

Fantastic. Eolie islands are fantastic!


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

1209. *Dam San Giovanni artificial lake and the town of Naro in the background*

















*Comune di Naro*


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

1210. *Montecastello di Tignale, Lake Garda (Lombardy)*


Montecastello, Italy di kmkuehler, su Flickr








*Province of Brescia*


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ :drool:


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1211. The *Po river*, crossing the city of *Turin*, with Monviso (aka King of Stone) in the background, *Piedmont*.


po e monviso di vincega, su Flickr


--


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

1212. *Lake Salto*, province of Rieti.

The biggest artificial basin in Lazio.










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/3799710








*Province of Rieti*


----------



## skaccomatto (Sep 3, 2004)

vittorio tauber said:


> We have to recovery some 150 pictures in order to keep one pic a day from January 1st, 2008.
> 
> Well, however I'm not saying anyone is allowed to post loads of pix in a row to fill the gap right now.


I was expecting to be a bit behind schedule, but 150... :bash:

*1213*. Anyway, here we go: the *natural reserve of Pesche*, in the Isernia province in Molise, one of the few in southern Italy presenting both Mediterranean and temperate climates' flora mixed together. The reserve is wholly included and part of the urban ground of Pesche, a small town a few kms away from Isernia.


Pesche (Is) di di maggio antonio, su Flickr


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

skaccomatto said:


> I was expecting to be a bit behind schedule, but 150... :bash:


It makes 1364 days -and pics- from Jan 1st, 2008 to date. The latest picture is n.1213 (not 1209, as picture n. 1208 is n.1212 infact).


----------



## skaccomatto (Sep 3, 2004)

vittorio tauber said:


> It makes 1364 days -and pics- from Jan 1st, 2008 to date. The latest picture is n.1213 (not 1209, as picture n. 1208 is n.1212 infact).


Thanks, and changed the picture's number in the last one. 

Sooner or later I'll find the time to draw up the pictures' index, as the last one has been done probably more than a year ago.


----------



## Bradd (Sep 1, 2009)

1214 - Pereto's downtown, L'Aquila province.








By candido33, on Flickr

http://www.flickr.com/photos/terzocchio/3350493830/


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

1215. *Castelmezzano* (province of Potenza)

Pop. 861, mt. 901 above sea level. 

Possibly one of _"the best places on Earth you've never heard of"_ (Budget Travel).

Certainly one of "The most beautiful villages in Italy" network, perched on the slopes of the Lucan Dolomites, Basilicata.

Scroll on >>>










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/17406539








*Comune di Castelmezzano*


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

1216. *Punta Licosa* (near Castellabate)








*Province of Salerno*


----------



## Odoaker (May 22, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

1217. *Castle and Rock of Agazzano*, near Piacenza 










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/11655364









*Comune di Agazzano*


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

1018. *Candia Lake and Canavese District*, Northwest Piedmont

Unscathed rural venue in the Po Valley, not far from Turin. In the background the white spot of the *Valperga Castle of Masino*. At its feet the village of *Vestigné*.


Lago, campagna e colline di Andrea - Lupinoweb, su Flickr








Canavese, Piemonte


----------



## Bradd (Sep 1, 2009)

1219 - View of Spello, a little borgo in Umbria region.








By Giovanni Picuti, già Buferanera, on Flickr

http://www.flickr.com/photos/buferanera/5936369632/


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

1220. *Torre delle Stelle*, 30 km east of Cagliari, *Sardinia*

















*Provincia di Cagliari*


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

1221. *Cape Miseno, near Naples* (and *Sorrento Area* in the distance)










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/38951605








Comune di Bacoli (NA)


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

1222. *Boncompagni-Viscogliosi Castle and Valcatojo Waterfall upon Liri River in Isola del Liri*, Lower Lazio

Isola del Liri Frosinone, Italie di 3 tiff, su Flickr








*ISOLA DEL LIRI*


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

1223. *Pavia*, former Capital City of the _Lombard Kingdom of Italy_. Lombardy region, of course. Also featuring: River Ticino, the Alps.

 Pavia e le Alpi di Ottiper, su Flickr








*CITTA' DI PAVIA*


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

1224. Ranging freely in the countryside around *Sefro*, a little village in the *Marche* 


La Nazione che distrugge il suo Suolo.. .. distrugge se Stessa ( F. Roosevelt ) di Luigi Alesi, su Flickr








*Provincia di Macerata *


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

1225. *Pietraferrazzana and Lake Bomba* (also called Lake Sangro), Abruzzo.










http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Veduta_panoramica_di_Pietraferrazzana.jpg









*Comune di Pietraferrazzana*


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

1226. *Villa Bertani Mosconi in Arbizzano di Negrar, Valpolicella *

Neoclassic villa achieved in 1769 by the architect Adriano Cristofali among the vineyards of Valpolicella, where amarone DOCG is produced.










http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:VillaBertaniMosconiNegrar.jpg








*Comune di Negrar*


----------



## Caustic (Jul 8, 2003)

1227. View from the Sebastiani refuge at Colletto di Pezza (2102 m above sea level), located in the *Parco Naturale Regionale Sirente Velino*, on the border between the Province of L'Aquila (Abruzzo) and the Province of Rieti (Latium). 


Vista dal rifugio Sebastiani - Parco Naturale Regionale Sirente Velino (L'Aquila) by Gredies, on Flickr










*Comune di Rocca di Mezzo*


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

1228. *Vignola*, pop. 24.800, and river Panaro, Emilia-Romagna


VIGNOLA di Domenico Marchi, su Flickr








*Città di Vignola*


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos!


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1244. *Anterselva Lake* (Antholzer See), *Alto Adige* / South Tyrol.




Antholzer See - Lago di Anterselva - South Tyrol, Italy di i.prinke, su Flickr


--


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

1245. *Sala del Mappamondo (the Globe Hall), Palazzo Farnese, Caprarola* (province of Viterbo)

Painted in 1574 by Giovanni Antonio da Varese (maps) and Giovanni de' Vecchi and Raffaellino da Reggio (portraits of explorers, Zodiac on the ceiling).








[/url] villa farnese a Caprarola di mari27454, su Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Odoaker (May 22, 2011)

grazie!


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

Prego!

1246. *Galatea's fountain (17th century) in the Nymphaeum of Villa Borromeo Visconti Litta, Lainate* (province of Milano)


fontana Villa Litta Borromeo di maxtro.a, su Flickr








*Comune di Lainate (MI)*


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

1247. *Bergamo!*










http://www.pieroweb.com/latuafoto/f...lides/01 Bergamo Alta tar le mura venete.html


----------



## mante77 (Mar 9, 2011)

1248. *Capanna Regina Margherita*, Monte Rosa, Piemonte

4559m above sea level, the highest alpine hut in europe










Capanna Margherita by Signalkuppe on Flickr


----------



## Caustic (Jul 8, 2003)

1249. *Arezzo *city walls.


Arezzo - mura by Gredies, on Flickr








*Comune di Arezzo*


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

1250. *Recanati, the Townhall*










http://www.geolocation.ws/v/P/48838476/municipio-recanati-piazza-leopardi/en








C*omune di Recanati (MC) *


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

1251. *Gardens of Villa Lante, Bagnaia* (VT)

Fontana del Quadrato by Matteo Tardini - 16th century.


Riflessi..oni alla Fontana del Quadrato di sirVictor59, su Flickr








* Provincia di Viterbo*


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

1252. *Bracciano*


Piazza IV Novembre di David Longhitano, su Flickr








*Comune di Bracciano (VT)*


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

1252. *Piscinas Beach*, South-West Sardinia


Spiaggia di Piscinas di holaholamen, su Flickr








*Comune di Piscinas*


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

1253. *Cefalù*, Sicily


Cefalu' di FedeSK8, su Flickr








*Comune di Cefalù (PA)*


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

1254. *Duomo di Cefalù*, Sicily


Duomo Cefalù di matteo77, su Flickr







*Comune di Cefalù (PA)*


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

1255. *Piazza Garibaldi, Sulmona*


Piazza Garibaldi (Sulmona) di art_morpheus, su Flickr








*Città di Sulmona (AQ)*


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

1256. *Civic Theatre in Valenza*, Piedmont


Teatro di Valenza_1 di Simone Caffè, su Flickr








*Comune di Valenza (AL)*


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

wow che bella e italia


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*1257. Bari , Italy*










http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6215/6210868779_71e07ff4e8_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*1258. Bari , Italy*










http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3032/3026335634_25b217d83c_o_d.jpg


----------



## Dantiscum (Jan 10, 2006)

vittorio tauber said:


> 1253. *Cefalù*, Sicily


:uh: :eek2:

I have to visit this place some day in my life. I just have to.


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

1259. *Arquà Petrarca on Euganean Hills* (PD)


Arqua' Petrarca (Padova) ITALY.... di GIAMPIETRO ITALY...., su Flickr








*Comune di Arquà Tetrarca (PD)*


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

1260. *Moonrise in Positano* 


Amalfi Moonrise di !STORAX, su Flickr








*Comune di Positano (SA)*


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

1261. *Bassano del Grappa*


il ponte di Bassano del Grappa.... di GIAMPIETRO ITALY...., su Flickr








*Città di Bassano del Grappa (VI)*


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

1262. *Colours of Ferrandina*


Hill top houses II, Ferrandina, Italy di EmmaJG, su Flickr








*Comune di Ferrandina (MT)*


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

1263. *Square in Lonigo*


Lonigo -010 di EMIL CENZATO, su Flickr








*Comune di Lonigo (VI)*


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

1264. *Zigzagging in Ventotene*


The long way up to town... di Gremxul, su Flickr








*Comune di Ventotene (LT)*


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

1265. *Zigzagging in Val D’orcia*


toscanaago08-30 di Alessandro Gaziano, su Flickr








*Provincia di Siena*


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

1263. *Ceiling of the Gallery of Geographic Maps, The Vatican Palace*

Technically it’s not Italy proper, still it’s undoubtedly Rome.


Vatican museum di twinturbo997, su Flickr







*Città del Vaticano (SCV)*







*ROMA*


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

1267. *Loreto Aprutino*


Loreto Aprutino di Norafly, su Flickr








*Comune di Loreto Aprutino (PE)*


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

1268. *Porto Maurizio*, one of the two historical cities on both sides of the estuary of River Impero that merged into one municipality in 1923 - to which was given the name *Imperia*.

















*Comune di Imperia*


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

1269. *Oneglia*, one of the two historical cities on both sides of the estuary of River Impero that merged into one municipality in 1923 - to which was given the name *Imperia*.


oneglia di alessandro garbin, su Flickr








*Comune di Imperia*


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

amazing pics


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*San Marino , Palazzo Del Governo*










http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6156/6217516773_16530c7f52_b_d.jpg


----------



## Alter-Ego (Jul 27, 2004)

vittorio tauber said:


> 1263. *Square in Lonigo*
> 
> 
> Lonigo -010 di EMIL CENZATO, su Flickr
> ...


:cheers:


----------



## Civis Fede II (Jan 27, 2011)

grande vittorio!


----------



## Bradd (Sep 1, 2009)

1270 - Sila landscape, Calabria









By paomas, on Flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/paomas1961/6007818971/


----------



## Bradd (Sep 1, 2009)

1271 - Rome sunset








By janiejones_75, on Flickr
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3033948631/


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

1272. *The Center of Cosenza*

















*Comune di Cosenza*


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1273. The *Barcolana* regata, *Trieste*, Friuli-Venezia Giulia.

_The Barcolana regata or Autumn Cup (Coppa d'Autunno), named after the village of Barcola, is a historical european sailing race born in 1969 thanks to the Società Velica di Barcola e Grignano of Trieste. It takes place annually in the Gulf of Trieste, every second Sunday in October and is one of the largest sailing races in the world with over 1700 participants (2011 edition).
[Wikipedia]_



BARCOLANA 2007 di Sergio chi? Ganzo!!!, su Flickr

--


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

1274. *Island of San Lazzaro degli Armeni, Venezia*

San Lazzaro degli Armeni (Armenian: Սուրբ Ղազարոս Կղզի, English: Saint Lazarus Island) is a small island in the Venetian Lagoon, northern Italy, lying immediately west of the Lido; completely occupied by a monastery that is the mother-house of the Mekhitarist Order, the island is one of the world's foremost centers of Armenian culture.

_Getting to know more_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/San_Lazzaro_degli_Armeni


















*Comune di Venezia*














*Armenia*


----------



## Bradd (Sep 1, 2009)

1275 - View of Preturo Irpino town, Avellino.








By douglas_hageman, on Flickr

http://www.flickr.com/photos/douglas_hageman/3102650532/


----------



## Bradd (Sep 1, 2009)

1276 - Catania, Sant'Agata catedral next to Chierici palace.








By Luigi FDV, on Flickr

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4017/4314940999_4a7377773e_b.jpg


----------



## Bradd (Sep 1, 2009)

1277 - Pianoro Vecchio, not so far from Bologna.








By Paolo (1), on Flickr
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2316/2341941866_9d9a28b785_b.jpg











Enjoy!


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

1278. *Monteriggioni*


Volando sopra Monteriggioni di angelicchiatrullall (yeppa!), su Flickr








*Comune di Monteriggioni (SI) *


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

1279. * San Giorgio Jonico*









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/25752583







*Provincia di Taranto*


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

1280. *Isola dei Conigli, Porto Cesareo*









http://www.panoramio.com/photo/884959








Comune di Porto Cesareo (LE)


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

1281. *The Visconti Rock of Brescia*










http://www.panoramio.com/photo/30791239








*Città di Brescia*


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

1282. *Adda River in Brivio*


Brivio di Walter__, su Flickr








*Comune di Brivio (LC) *


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

1283. *Mondadori Publishing House Headquarters*, Segrate

Among the finest works by Oscar Niemeyer. Completed 1975.









http://www.thehourlounge.com/thread/view/happy-birthday-niemeyer_42724_42724.html








*Provincia di Milano*


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

1283. *Trauttmansdorff Castle Gardens, Merano*










http://www.geolocation.ws/v/P/21818960/merano-castello-trauttmansdorff/en








*Città di Merano/Stadt Meran*


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

1284. *Monte Vettore*, on the border between Umbria and Marche *(Monti Sibillini National Park)*


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

1285. *Capo Caccia near Alghero, Sardinia*


- Capo Caccia - di *Ric&Pup*, su Flickr








*Provincia di Sassari*


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

1286. *Pescara Urban Area (including Silvi, close-up, and Montesilvano in the middle)*


Panorama Silvi, Montesilvano, Pescara di tony-mezzosub, su Flickr








*Province of Pescara*


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

1287. *De Cecco Businness Center, Pescara*

By Architect Massimiliano Fuksas, completed 2008.


bicchierone+fater 12 di _Whisky_, su Flickr








*Città di Pescara*


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

1288. *Vietri sul Mare, on the Amalfi Coast*


Vietri on the amlfi coast di Michael Earley, su Flickr








*Comune di Vietri sul Mare (SA)*


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

1289. *Enjoying retirement in Barolo, Langhe District*


Godersi la pensione * enjoy the retired di Anteriorechiuso Santi Diego, su Flickr








*Comune di Barolo (CN)*


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

:cheers:


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

EDIT


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

TURN THE PAGE >>


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

1290. *Piacenza, the Po Valley in the midst, Brescia*

About 80 km as the crow flies. 

Notice the light-blue copper dome of Brescia's Duomo in the backgorund line - extreme left. If you can't, check the next pic.


Piacenza - Brescia di frank.piaseinza, su Flickr








*< Piacenza / Brescia >*


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1320. *Boboli Gardens* shady walk, *Florence*, *Tuscany*.

_The Boboli Gardens are a park in Florence, Italy, that is home to a collection of sculptures dating from the 16th through the 18th centuries, with some Roman antiquities.
The Gardens, behind the Pitti Palace, the main seat of the Medici grand dukes of Tuscany at Florence, are some of the first and most familiar formal 16th century Italian gardens.

Wikipedia_


Nel giardino di Boboli di angelicchiatrullall (yeppa!), su Flickr


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1321. Transhumance in the *Alps*, as every autumn the flocks leave the alpine meadows to reach the shelters in the plain, in the background the imposing massif of *Monte Viso*, *Piedmont*.


DSC0295 di biomme69, su Flickr


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1322. Geothermal power plant in *Larderello*, municipality of *Pomarance*, *Tuscany*.

_The region has experienced occasional phreatic volcanic eruptions, caused by explosive outbursts of steam trapped below the surface. It possesses a dozen explosion craters 30-250 m in diameter. The largest is the Lago Vecchienna crater, now filled by a lake, which last erupted around 1282.

Larderello now produces 10% of the world's entire supply of geothermal electricity, amounting to 4,800 GWh per year and powering about a million Italian households. Its geology makes it uniquely conducive to geothermal power production, with hot granite rocks lying unusually close to the surface, producing steam as hot as 220 °C (396 °F).

Wikipedia_


larderello di Danie_le89, su Flickr


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1323. *Gravedona*, is a small town situaded in the *Alto Lario area*, province of Como, *Lombardy*.
On the left the Palazzo Gallio with its famous gardens that host plants of several species of camellia.











Tinypic

--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1324. A glimpse of the beautiful town of *Verona*, *Veneto*.










Tinypic

--


----------



## Bradd (Sep 1, 2009)

Gravedona is AMAZING! Really fantastic! :cheers:


----------



## Bradd (Sep 1, 2009)

1325 - Isola dei Pescatori, Lake Maggiore








By luigi.re, on http://www.flickr.com/photos/luigire/376564687/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Bradd (Sep 1, 2009)

1326 - Alatri view from Civette, Province of Frosinone








By pogurì, on http://www.flickr.com/photos/inerba/437419132/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Bradd (Sep 1, 2009)

1327 - Bosa colors








By antonè, on http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5414157362/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Bradd (Sep 1, 2009)

1328 - A peaceful comune of Riardo








By dragov, http://www.flickr.com/photos/dragov/5634757529/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Bradd (Sep 1, 2009)

1329 - Montoggio under snow, province of Genoa








By riccardo55, on http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/4435355981/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Bradd (Sep 1, 2009)

1330 - Castelsardo, a seaside town in north Sardinia








By antonè, on http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5421870353/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Bradd (Sep 1, 2009)

1331 - Roofs of Bevagna, Umbria








By Giancarlo Giupponi Trentino, http://www.flickr.com/photos/ggiupponitn/4584092911/sizes/o/in/photostream/


----------



## yuri (Jan 24, 2007)

mi3max said:


> 1324. A glimpse of the beautiful town of *Verona*, *Veneto*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Verona is so beautiful! It is quite similar to Rome, it is a little Rome!


----------



## yuri (Jan 24, 2007)

1332. *Gargano peninsula, Apulia.
*









link


----------



## Bradd (Sep 1, 2009)

1333 - Fusine Lake, near Tarvisio








By tauseefphy, on http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2787218514/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Bradd (Sep 1, 2009)

1334 - View around Gerace








By maurivet762, on http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6084/6055707646_fa6fd8d6bf_b.jpg


----------



## Bradd (Sep 1, 2009)

1335 - Borghetto, one of the most beautiful borgo in Italy








By gianpiero1966, on http://www.flickr.com/photos/gianpiero1966/6217283154/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Afton (Oct 31, 2011)

Nice full of amazing and beauty and i like it. 
Tremendous and i appreciate this information. 
If you have more information on this topic share with me .
Thanks a lot of share this information.


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

edit


----------



## Bradd (Sep 1, 2009)

1355 - Formia's bay








By http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3443/3927855061_146501647b_b.jpg


----------



## Bradd (Sep 1, 2009)

1356 - Caorle at night, Venice province, Veneto








By http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4105/5019111412_904d6b43cc_b.jpg


----------



## Bradd (Sep 1, 2009)

1357 - Autumn at Cormons, Friulli








By http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5291/5568448280_f9eaa59dc1_b.jpg


----------



## Bradd (Sep 1, 2009)

1358 - Abruzzo countryside (L'Aquila province)








By http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2706/4120463928_20f3f5f60c_b.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

amazing pics


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Bradd said:


> 1355 - Formia's bay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Formia and nearby Gaeta are one of my favorite areas in the Lazio Region. I have visited both cities many times since I lived only 45 min. south in Napoli.


----------



## Bradd (Sep 1, 2009)

1359 - Introd, Aosta








By http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4056/4315524399_8758d1bf52_b.jpg


----------



## Bradd (Sep 1, 2009)

1360 - Carassai - Montevarmine castle








By http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5245/5267040294_1ff599ca2e_b.jpg


----------



## Bradd (Sep 1, 2009)

1361 - Santa Sabina monastery, Silanus, Nuoro province








By http://farm2.static.flickr.com/1318/5113756672_8a0b919ffb_b.jpg


----------



## Bradd (Sep 1, 2009)

1362 - Robecco d'Oglio (Cremona) view








By http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3542/4567986633_80e4c99ff6_b.jpg


----------



## Bradd (Sep 1, 2009)

1363 - Around Irsina, Matera province








By http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2507/3728081622_21c7e53a10_b.jpg


----------



## Bradd (Sep 1, 2009)

1364 - Trasimeno lake autumn








By http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6216/6342422914_be9084bfb9_b.jpg


----------



## Bradd (Sep 1, 2009)

1365 - Taormina at summer








By http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6003/5940241852_0045c0f7b0_b.jpg


----------



## Bradd (Sep 1, 2009)

1366 - Welcome to Bobbio








By http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2603/3972547062_3e456ab548_b.jpg


----------



## Bradd (Sep 1, 2009)

1367 - Bolsena lake reflections








By http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6118/6332590722_6baa24ac84_b.jpg


----------



## Bradd (Sep 1, 2009)

1368 - Gallipoli's boats








By http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6110/6317513321_4393e6bcf0_b.jpg


----------



## Bradd (Sep 1, 2009)

1369 - View of Isola del Giglio, Tuscany








By http://farm1.static.flickr.com/231/520579446_c1ce66af3c_o.jpg


----------



## Bradd (Sep 1, 2009)

1370 - Cusano Mutri windows, Benevento province








By http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3229/2955206426_f86c433866_b.jpg


----------



## Bradd (Sep 1, 2009)

1371 - Verezzi sea, Savona








By http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5019/5436435085_6dc54f66fb_b.jpg


----------



## Bradd (Sep 1, 2009)

1372 - Zavattarello "borghi", Lombady








By http://farm6.static.flickr.com/5130/5231095439_3b097f57ce_b.jpg


----------



## Bradd (Sep 1, 2009)

1373 - A Maratea's street








By http://farm7.static.flickr.com/6028/5937666592_b688d3849f_b.jpg


----------



## Bradd (Sep 1, 2009)

1374 - Another view of Basilicata








By http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3470/3193823107_ef7d58e1fd_b.jpg


----------



## italystf (Aug 2, 2011)

1643 - Moena (TN)


----------



## Bradd (Sep 1, 2009)

1376 - Monte Meta, Molise








By http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2784/4283946415_85c6564503_b.jpg


----------



## Bradd (Sep 1, 2009)

1377 - An old house in Tuscany








By http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2187/2250711460_60fa3a1c45_b.jpg


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

Nice pics, but wrong numeration, the last pic should be:*1377*

P.S. please, respect the photo sizes rules.


----------



## Bradd (Sep 1, 2009)

mi3max said:


> Nice pics, but wrong numeration, the last pic should be:*1377*
> 
> P.S. please, respect the photo sizes rules.


*Done *


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1378. The Church of *Torricella Verzate*, province of Pavia, among the autumn colors of the vineyards, *Lombardy*.


Italy - Torricella Verzate di haldlov, su Flickr


--


----------



## Bradd (Sep 1, 2009)

1379 - Bosa view, Sardinia








By http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5069/5597285459_3b6b50d4eb_b.jpg


----------



## Bradd (Sep 1, 2009)

1380 - Pievebovigliana downtown, Marche








By http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6107/6336935782_fbc4002b1a_b.jpg


----------



## Bradd (Sep 1, 2009)

1381 - An amazing view of Valentino Castle, Turin








By http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2662/4241612626_e6699e2721_b.jpg


----------



## Bradd (Sep 1, 2009)

1382 - Medieval town of Pacentro, L'Aquila province








By http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4045/4416874548_56dff99e56_o.jpg


----------



## Bradd (Sep 1, 2009)

1383 - Castel di Tora, behind Turano Lake








By http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2020/3771587368_cf3f6f109d_b.jpg


----------



## Bradd (Sep 1, 2009)

1384 - Turistic town of San Nicola Acella, province of Cosenza








By http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4131/5064335623_055c589e4f_b.jpg


----------



## Bradd (Sep 1, 2009)

1385 - Camogli from a different angle, Genoa's province








By http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3072/2867664201_f6e480fe03_o.jpg


----------



## Bradd (Sep 1, 2009)

1386 - Summer in Ponza








By http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2025/2337774935_7959c99f68_b.jpg


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

:| *1387*. *Campo Imperatore*, Gran Sasso, *Abruzzo*.


Campo Imperatore di paolo-55, su Flickr


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1388. *NH towers* by *Dominique Perrault*, Expo 2015 area, *Milan*, Lombardy.










pic by me.


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

the variety of landscapes to be seen in the current page is amazing. i love my country!


----------



## Bradd (Sep 1, 2009)

Fab87 said:


> the variety of landscapes to be seen in the current page is amazing. i love my country!


:cheers::drunk: Totally agree!


----------



## Bradd (Sep 1, 2009)

1389 - A Campomarino's beach, Apulia








By http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2798/4488572011_520114a067_b.jpg


----------



## Bradd (Sep 1, 2009)

1390 - Winter's day in Monteleone, "frazione" of Roncofreddo town, Forlì-Cesena province








By http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4003/4242070562_cbda6378c9_b.jpg


----------



## Bradd (Sep 1, 2009)

1391 - Spending the time in a Brunico's square...








By http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4124/5000277071_2f217d2cca_b.jpg


----------



## Bradd (Sep 1, 2009)

1392 - Agropoli's house on rock, Salerno province








By http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2364/1874593340_bcb362701d_b.jpg


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1393. taking pictures of the italian beauties, _*Le Grigne*_, province of Lecco, *Lombardy*.


Nel regno di Fantàsia di Pierpaolo., su Flickr


--


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

1394. Kiss @Gianicolo (Rome)


al gianicolo by matteopinti, on Flickr


al gianicolo by matteopinti, on Flickr

---


----------



## Bradd (Sep 1, 2009)

1395 - The peaceful sea of Lerici, Liguria








By http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2736/4498383422_2113496e57_b.jpg


----------



## Bradd (Sep 1, 2009)

1396 - Sorapiss Lake at summer, Belluno province








By http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6146/5922958403_827565d980_b.jpg


----------



## Bradd (Sep 1, 2009)

1397 - Sardinia countryside, near Barumini








By http://farm2.staticflickr.com/1429/5124182358_0862eb25ed_b.jpg


----------



## Bradd (Sep 1, 2009)

1398 - Caminia's little beach, Catanzaro province








By http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2335/1581249954_a11f7df754_b.jpg


----------



## Bradd (Sep 1, 2009)

1399 - Bay of Sistiana, province of Trieste








By http://farm1.staticflickr.com/114/269189915_b62d87208e_b.jpg


----------



## Bradd (Sep 1, 2009)

1400 - Caccamo "vecchia", Palermo province








By http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2746/4046982542_4feb5f0c67_b.jpg


----------



## Bradd (Sep 1, 2009)

1401 - An old mill running in Bagno a Ripoli, Tuscany








By http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2203/2262961109_df77b38cc1_b.jpg


----------



## Bradd (Sep 1, 2009)

1402 - Fields around Oratino, province of Campobasso








By http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2446/3960107950_b3e398ed06_b.jpg


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1403. *Galimberti* square, *Cuneo*, *Piedmont*.


E la mia casa è Piazza Grande di Jody Art, su Flickr


--


----------



## Civis Fede II (Jan 27, 2011)

:applause:

a tutti.


----------



## Bradd (Sep 1, 2009)

^^Wrong numeration! Please, correct!^^

1404 - Trees among Corbara lake, Umbria








By http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2733/4415084840_e761a2927d_b.jpg


----------



## Bradd (Sep 1, 2009)

1405 - Barrea downtown, Abruzzo








By http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2081/2171387769_a6e2ff29fb_b.jpg


----------



## Bradd (Sep 1, 2009)

1406 - Good morning Laterina!








By http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2660/4245049180_582749ec09_b.jpg


----------



## Bradd (Sep 1, 2009)

1407 - Marsala's saline, Sicily








By http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4131/5036521555_1c758f5e25_b.jpg


----------



## Bradd (Sep 1, 2009)

1408 - Red autumn in Valduggia, province of Vercelli








By http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4024/4348213963_bd3bb4c84f_b.jpg


----------



## Bradd (Sep 1, 2009)

1409 - Montecorone view, Modena province








By http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4001/4591794314_92e33e5b0a_b.jpg


----------



## Bradd (Sep 1, 2009)

1410 - Sunset at Filicudi, Aeolian Islands








By http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3021/2804247052_0b9bdeac2f_b.jpg


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Stunning photos from Italy....:cheers2:


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1411. Piazza Maggiore, *Mondovì* Piazza, *Piedmont*.









Mondovì Piazza, Piazza Maggiore... di piautel43, su Flickr


--


----------



## Bradd (Sep 1, 2009)

1412 - Capo Vaticano, Calabria








By http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3663/3387671493_a3f118247f_b.jpg


----------



## Bradd (Sep 1, 2009)

1413 - Laceno Lake in Avellino province








By http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5095/5488845908_c4424ddfdd_b.jpg


----------



## Bradd (Sep 1, 2009)

1414 - Cima Nove view from Dobbiaco, Trentino








By http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6177/6223790904_d6416fc63f_b.jpg


----------



## Bradd (Sep 1, 2009)

1415 - Lys (a small river) crossing Pont-Saint-Martin, Aosta Valley








By http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4055/4670169396_ca163a971e_b.jpg


----------



## Bradd (Sep 1, 2009)

1416 - A Lecco view, Lombardy








By http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3347/3413945659_833ea45694_b.jpg


----------



## Bradd (Sep 1, 2009)

1417 - Villa Aldobrandini, Frascati, Latium








By http://farm2.staticflickr.com/1216/557825149_add8c66c03_b.jpg


----------



## Bradd (Sep 1, 2009)

1418 - Clementina Tower of Portonovo, Ancona








By http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4070/4577576981_372d9550ff_b.jpg


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1419. Monastery of *Sabiona*, *Trentino Alto Adige*.

_The rock spur enthroned by the Sabiona monastery was already inhabited in the Neolithic period and is considered to be one of the most ancient pilgrimage sites of Tyrol.
Sabiona monastery towers up a striking rock spur about 200 m above Chiusa. Since 1687 this monastery has been a Benedictine monastery and has first been inhabited by the nuns of Nonnenberg close to Salzburg. In 1699 Sabiona Monastery was elevated to a convent and still today nuns live in the monastery._

suedtirolerland.it/ ... /sabiona-monastery



Regenbogen über Kloster Säben di eijomian, su Flickr


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1420. *Costa Paradiso*, *Sardinia*.



the sunset and the fisherman di marco "il cao", su Flickr


--


----------



## robeyamy (Nov 16, 2011)

wow very beautiful pictures


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Love the pic in post #3553. :drool:


----------



## Bradd (Sep 1, 2009)

1421 - Cervinia view from Aosta Valley








By http://farm6.staticflickr.com/5192/5881436347_7ca698746d_b.jpg


----------



## Bradd (Sep 1, 2009)

1422 - A unusually view of Tropea








BY http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3415/3659422573_92b13d3003_b.jpg


----------



## Bradd (Sep 1, 2009)

1423 - Val d'Orcia hills








By http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4143/4912740162_79395b0624_b.jpg


----------



## mante77 (Mar 9, 2011)

1424. *Piano Grande* - Castelluccio, Norcia - Umbria









by C V E P on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1438. *Via d'Aquino,* *Taranto*'s main pedestrian street, *Apulia*.


Taranto: Natale 2007, via D'Aquino-C3292 di MarcelloDR, su Flickr


--


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

1439. *Civitacampomarano, Molise*


Civitacampomarano di Adi Vastano, su Flickr








Civitacampomarano (CB)


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

*yesterday pic*

1440. *Largo di Torre Argentina*, *Rome*, *Latium*.

_Largo di Torre Argentina is a square in Rome, that hosts four Republican Roman temples, and the remains of Pompey's Theatre. It is located in the ancient Campus Martius..._
*Wikipedia*


Largo di Torre Argentina, Rome di mclarenjk, su Flickr


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1441. *Santa Vittoria d'Alba*, Langhe, *Piedmont*.


Vista da Alba di sugomoli, su Flickr


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1442. *Castiglione di Garfagnana*, *Tuscany*.

from Wikipedia:
_"Castiglione di Garfagnana is a medieval walled town and comune of 1,878 inhabitants in the province of Lucca. It sits on a hillside above the river Esarulo, a tributary of the Serchio.

The origin of the town dates back to a Roman castra, called Castrum Leonis, ("Lion's Castle"), built to command the valley that leads to the San Pellegrino Pass, the easiest access for armies over the Apennines. The fortress later developed under the Lombard and Frank dominations.

In 1170 it was besieged by the Republic of Lucca. Castiglione surrendered, but the high taxes led the city to form a league with others communes of Garfagnana against Lucca.

In 1227 Castiglione was again besieged and suffered further destruction by Lucchese soldiers. Political conflicts continued in the following years, until a peace was stipulated in 1371: Lucca gained definitive control of Castiglione, and established a permanent administrator. The defensive structure was upgraded with the widening of the town walls."_ *...more*



Castiglione Garfagnana di Emanuele Lotti, su Flickr


--


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

Bradd said:


> *I guess is a good ideia to post less pics from Lombardy or Liguria. There are a lot of pics from these regions. And put more images from Molise, Aosta Valley, Calabria, Friulli, Basilicata or Umbria! This was one of my main intentions sharing pics from Italy with all of you here: to show hidden places in "Belpaese"! Thanks guys!*


Veneto is also quite underrepresented in this thread, despite being the region which attracts more tourists


----------



## ko7 (Sep 7, 2009)

great ideas to add some history about the places.


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1443. *Castel Cornedo/Schloss Karneid*, Cornedo all'Isarco, Bolzano/Bozen, *Trentino-Alto Adige/Südtirol*.
The castle was built around 1200 by the Messieurs Greifenstein.

Castel Cornedo di darmen59, su Flickr


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1444. The Town of *Gangi* dominated by Mount Etna volcano silhouette, province of Palermo, *Sicily*.










*Source*


--


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ Awesome shot of Mt. Etna!!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Wow, magnificent shot of the majestic Mt. Etna....:cheers2:


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1445. *Milan*, new buildings & cranes, *Lombardy*.


Torri a Milano di pinghel, su Flickr


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1446. *Rifugio Lagazuoi*, Falzarego mountain & pass, *Veneto*.

_Imposing, emerging above the dense clouds, the Tofane & 5 Torri peaks._


Rifugio Lagazuoi di Guido Pompanin, su Flickr


--


----------



## von lipkensztajn (Dec 4, 2011)

mi3max said:


> 1446. *Rifugio Lagazuoi*, Falzarego mountain & pass, *Veneto*.
> 
> _Imposing, emerging above the dense clouds, the Mount Averau & 5 Torri peaks._
> 
> ...



LOVE IT!!! Fantastic pic! Heaven in Earth.


----------



## yuri (Jan 24, 2007)

Lagazuoi :drool:

Dolomites are one of the best skyline in the world! :banana:


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1447. *Ascoli Piceno*, the medieval towers and roman bridge, *Le Marche*.










Source


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1448. *Positano*, the _Costiera_ shoreline at dawn, *Campania*.


Good Evening Positano di juliaclairejackson, su Flickr



--


----------



## Livelysmile (Dec 22, 2011)

beautiful photos, very compliments! what do you think about the photos that you'll find here? http://www.associazionebrio.eu/home.html I like them so much, are visual anthropology!


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1449. Grand Canal, *Venice*, under the storm, *Veneto*.










Source

--


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

Not very often you see Venice under snowfall. :nuts:


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

mi3max said:


> 1463. *Craveggia*'s roofs, Val Vigezzo, *Piedmont*.
> _"...As you walk through the streets you will be struck by the hundreds of distinctive stone houses with their tall chimneys and steep gabled roofs."
> _
> www.illagomaggiore
> ...


this is amazing. It reminds me of the stone roofs in Lessinia, in the venetian prealps.


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1466. *Jesi*, the fortified city walls surrounded by civil houses, *le Marche*.


Jesi: Mura di Gaspa, su Flickr


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1467. The historical center of Genoa, with _Porta Soprana_ (main medieval gate) in foreground and the old harbour in the background, *Liguria*.



_the “Barbarossa walls”
In 1155 the defensive wall was extended to north-west to include also the new settlements out of the walls. The walls culminated on the top of St. Andrew hill, with Porta Soprana.
The new walls greatly expanded the area contained in it, compared to the previous one, including an area of 55 hectares
..._
en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Walls_of_Genoa


La città dal cielo 5 di Genova città digitale, su Flickr


--


----------



## endywalk (Jan 7, 2012)

Italy have lots of beautiful and wonderful place.

-------------------
Rollators | Dolomite Jazz Rollator


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1468. *Enego*, province of Vicenza, *Veneto*.











Source


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1469. *Porta Uzeda*, *Catania*, *Sicily*.


Porta Uzeda di Peppis, su Flickr


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1470. *Labro*, province of Rieti, *Latium*.


Labro (RI) di trekker78, su Flickr


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1471. Ice climbing falls in *Valleve*, province of Bergamo, *Lombardy*.










Source


--


----------



## webeagle12 (Oct 1, 2007)

Vernazza Marina by webeagle12, on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1473. *Torre di Palme*, municipality of Fermo, province of Ascoli Piceno, *Le Marche*.


Torre di Palme, Fermo, 08-02-2004 di pietrosb1, su Flickr


--


----------



## ApoJapo (Sep 21, 2009)

Dolomites by ApoJapo1, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

awesome, marvelous shots from Italy...:cheers2:


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

_*ITALY - North-West regions*_

_Summary of posted pics._
__________________________________________




Aosta Valley: 
*22*_ Valtournanche_ | *60*_ Gressoney-Saint-Jean_ | *130*_ Lago Blu_ | *292*_ Ghiacciaio del Brenva_ | *351*_ Massiccio del Monte Rosa dalla Val d'Ayas_ | *402*_ Lago di Liconi_ | *[471*_ Castello di Fénis_ |*760*_ Porta Praetoria - Aosta_ | *930*_ Monte Cervino_ | *991*_ Aosta Valley panorama_ | *1027*_ Funivia del Monte Bianco_ | *1039*_ Tribulation glacier_ | *1141*_ Valpelline Pass_ | *1169*_ Lake Combal, Val Veny_ | *1195*_ Laveciau glacier_ | *1309*_ Lake of Arpy_ | *1313*_ Aymavilles_ | *1458*_ Punta Parrot_

 


Piedmont: 
*8*_ Sacra di San Michele_ | *27*_ Isola di San Giulio_ | *36*_ Castello del Valentino_ | *55*_ Langhe_ | *69*_ Lago Maggiore e isole Borromee_ | *83*_ Alpi da Mondovì_ | *92*_ Castello di Grinzane Cavour_  | *184*_ Castello di Serralunga d'Alba_ | *204*_ Monte Viso & Po_ | *221*_ Scarpia - Alagna Valsesia_ | *230*_ Castello di Cannero_ | *239*_ Reggia di Venaria Reale - Torino_ | *250*_ Monviso dalla val Lemina_ | *275*_ Villa della Tesoriera - Torino_ | *333*_ Piazza Castello - Torino_ | *339*_ Castello di Casalbagliano_ | *374*_ Mole Antonelliana - Torino_ | *401*_ Mergozzo_ | *417*_ Monferrato_ | *419*_ Varallo Sesia_ | *422*_ Castello del Roccolo - Busca_ | *443*_ Chiesa di S. Lorenzo - Torino_ | *446*_ Elva_ | *448*_ Val Curone_ | *523*_ Fortress of Fenestrelle_ | *524*_ Domodossola_ | *556*_ Pollenzo (Cuneo)_ | *559*_ Ivrea, Olivetti plant_ | *569*_ San Martino Alfieri (Asti)_ | *605*_ Valle Maira (Cuneo)_ | *625*_ Abbazia di Lucedo (Vercelli)_ | *646*_ Casale Monferrato_ | *651*_ Alagna (Vercelli)_ | *683*_ Abbazia di Vezzolano_ | *684*_ Palaisozaki - Turin_ | *697*_ Monesiglio (Cuneo)_ | *705*_ City Hall Square - Turin_ | *707*_ Rimella di Valsesia_ | *713*_ Cella Monte di Monferrato_ | *718*_ Iced fountain, Alpe Devero - Baceno_ | *732*_ Park Valentino - Turin_ | *738*_ Via Po - Turin _ | *754*_ Sanctuary of Vicoforte Mondovì_ | *765*_ Church of San Nazario - Montechiaro d'Asti_ | *769*_ Royal castle of Racconigi at night_ | *811*_ Lake Viverone_ | *819*_ Saluzzo and Monte Viso_ | *829*_ Castle of Montalto Dora over Lake Pistono_ | *836*_ Basilica di Superga - Torino_ | *876*_ Corso Francia - Torino_ | *897*_ Cervatto_ | *929*_ Pennine Alps_ | *933*_ Monte Rosa massif_ | *964*_ Lake Maggiore_ | *993*_ San Carlo square - Turin_ | *1049*_ Palazzo Carignano, Turin_ | *1050*_ Mole Antonelliana, Turin_ | *1058*_ Lago Campagna_ | *1070*_ Sacro Monte di Oropa_ | *1072*_ Galleria Subalpina, Turin_ | *1098*_ San Giulio island @ night_ | *1107*_ Colle delle Finestre_ | *1125*_ Stroppia falls_ | *1128*_ Cannobio_ | *1138*_ Lake Saretto_ | *1167*_ The Market Square, Domodossola_ | *1177*_ Col del Nivolet_ | *1180*_ Ivrea_ | *1201*_ The Cathedral of Chieri_ | *1211*_ Po river, Turin_ | *1218*_ Candia lake_ | *1256*_ Civic Theatre in Valenza_ | *1289*_ Barolo_ | *1293*_ Pis du Pes falls_ | *1300*_ Cannero Riviera_ | *1321*_ Mount Viso_ | *1343*_ Piedicavallo_ | *1403*_ Piazza Galimberti, Cuneo_ | *1411*_ Piazza Maggiore, Mondovì_ | *1441*_ Santa Vittoria d'Alba_ | *1450*_ Turin_ | *1455*_ Barbaresco vineyards_ | *1463*_ Craveggia_




Liguria:
*7*_ Piazza De Ferrari - Genova_ | *48*_ Camogli_ | *115*_ Cervo_ | *126*_ Corniglia_ | *175*_ Portovenere_ | *181*_ Colletta di Castelbianco_ | *231*_ Santa Margherita Ligure_ | *245*_ Vernazza_ | *298*_ Boccadasse - Genova_ | *308*_ Genova via Brigata Liguria_ | *329*_ Abbazia di San Fruttuoso - Camogli_ | *334*_ Apricale_ | *356*_ Dolceacqua_ | *407*_ Santa Margherita Ligure_ | *425*_ Camogli_ | *429*_ Mare Ligure - Tellaro_ | *473*_ Manarola e Corniglia_ | *496*_ Porto Maurizio di Imperia_ | *507*_ Triora (Imperia)_ | * 550*_ Bogliasco_ | *563*_ San Rocco_ | *579*_Genova_ | *618*_Balestrino_ | *619*_ Borghetto d'Arroscia_ | *635*_ Genova_ | *717*_ Riomaggiore_ | *721*_ Manarola_ | *747*_ Ceriana - Imperia_ | *748*_ Palazzo Spinola - Genoa_ | *882*_ Colletta di Castelbianco_ | *894*_ Piazza San Lorenzo, Genova_ | *914*_ San Pietro di Rovereto_ | *990*_ The harbour of Genoa_ | *1008*_ Paraggi_ | *1017*_ Celle Ligure_ | *1120*_ Ligurian sea_ | *1132*_ Tellaro_ | *1149*_ Camogli at sunset_ | *1205*_ Bridge Over Rio Torbido_ | *1269*_ Oneglia_ | *1308*_ Vernazza_ | *1329*_ Montoggio_ | *1340*_ Boccadasse, Genova_ | *1467*_ Genoa_




Lombardy:

*32*_ Brescia_ | *39*_ Piazza Duomo - Milano_ | *46 * _ Bicocca - Milano_ | *56 * _ Bergamo _ | *75 * _ Lago d’Iseo_ | *86* _ Bormio_ | *89 * _ Fiume Adda_ | *97 * _ Isola di Garda_ | *123*_ Mantua_ | *135* _ Sacro Monte di Varese_ | *177 * _Palazzo Mondadori - Segrate_ | *188* _ Lago di Como_ | *196 * _ Villa Borromeo Visconti Litta - Lainate_ | *207* _ Piazza Ducale - Vigevano_ | *208 * _ Cascate del Serio_ | *226 * _ Cattedrale di Cremona_ | *272* _ Canevino_ | *296* _ Milano_ | *316* _ Ponte di barche - Bereguardo_ | *341* _ Villa Reale - Monza_ | *342* _ Duomo - Monza_ | *347* _ Castello Sforzesco - Milano_  | *349 * _ Milano via Madonnina_ | *357* _ Basilica di San Lorenzo - Milano_ | *369*_ Villa Melzi - Bellagio_ | *406*_ Lomello (Pavia)_ | *409*_ Parco del Ticino - Lonate Pozzolo_ | *412*_ Zavattarello (Pavia)_ | *453*_ Bellagio - Lago di Como_ | *484*_ Milanofiori Nord - Milano_ | *493*_Bank Headquarters - Lodi_ | *499*_ Naviglio Grande - Milano_ | *502*_ Villa Visconti - Cassinetta di Lugagnano_ | *504 *_Villa Panza - Varese_ | *513*_ Brescia, Capitolium_ | *530*_ Villa Borromeo - Arcore_ | *535*_ Limone sul Garda_ | *568*_ Piazza Cordusio - Milano_ | *571*_ Oltrepò Pavese_ | *602*_ Monte Disgrazia (Sondrio)_ | *622*_ Gaggiano (Milano)_ | *627*_ Gardens of Villa Melzi - Bellagio (Como)_ | *645*_ Varenna (Lecco)_ | *661*_Galleria Vittorio Emanuele - Milan_ | *681*_ Milan Trade Fair - Rho_ | *682*_ Casa del Fascio - Como_ | *694*_ Bocconi University - Milan_ | *704*_ Sempione Park - Milan_ | *712*_ Belgioioso square - Milan_ | *714*_ San Pietro al Monte - Civate_ | *724*_ Bonacolsi House and St. Andrew's Dome - Mantova_ | *740*_ Lake of Varese_ | *762*_ Varzi (Pavia)_ | *803*_ Giardini della Guastalla - Milano_ | *804*_ Milano Mac 567 Project - Milan_ | *808*_ NH Hoteles - Milan Fair District - RHO_ | *809*_ Semenza Hydropower Station - Calusco d'Adda_ | *814*_ The Sforza Castle of Vigevano_ | *871*_ Mortirolo pass_ | *874*_ Gavia pass_ | *896*_ Nesso, lake of Como_ | *925*_ Como Lake, Brienno_ | *928*_ Duomo di Milano_ | *942*_ Brienno, lake of Como_ | *960*_ Museo Poldi Pezzoli, Milano_ | *1019*_ Piazza Cordusio, Milano_ | *1106*_ Milan skyline_ | *1118*_ Arengario palace, Milan_ | *1121*_ Night view of Bellagio_ | *1156*_ Rocca d'Angera_ | *1160*_ Naviglio della Martesana, Concesa di Trezzo d'Adda_ | *1183*_ The Hermitage of Santa Caterina del Sasso, lake Maggiore_ | *1186*_ Crespi d'Adda_ | *1189*_ Cernobbio_ | *1210*_ Montecastello di Tignale_ | *1223*_ Pavia_ | *1230*_ Torno, lake of Como_ | *2143*_ Castello Carassola, Marzano di Merlino_ | *1246*_ Galatea's fountain, Lainate_ | *1247*_ Bergamo_ | *1282*_ Adda river, Brivio_ | *1291*_ Duomo, Brescia_ | *1296*_ Pelli tower, Milan_ | *1297*_ Pirelli tower, Milan_ | *1323*_ Gravedona_ | *1348*_ Negruzzo, Santa Maria di Staffora_ | *1378*_ Torricella Verzate_ | *1393*_ Grigne_ | *1430*_ Castle Procaccini, Chignolo Po_ | * 1445*_ Modern Milan_ | *1471*_ Ice falls, Valleve_

_*ITALY - North-East regions*_

_Summary of posted pics._
__________________________________________



Emilia-Romagna:
*37*_ Vigoleno_ | *67*_ Compiano_ | *91*_ Bologna_ | *95*_ Valli di Comacchio_ | *101*_ Cimitero di San Cataldo - Modena_ | *110*_ Fontanellato_ | *117*_ Castrocaro Terme_ | *213*_ Cattedrale di Ferrara_ | *227*_ Piacenza_ | *232*_ Castello di Torrechiara_ | *234*_ Bologna_ | *294*_ F16 in volo sul Cesenate_ | *361*_ Sant’Agata Bolognese_ | *379*_ Ponte dei Trepponti - Comacchio_ | *404*_ Reggio Emilia_ | *422*_ Cesenatico_ | *422*_ Val Tidone - Verdeto_ | *447*_ Dozza_ | *472*_ Palazzo Costabili - Ferrara_ | *510*_ Parma_ | *565*_ Castell'Arquato (Piacenza)_ | *581*_Battistero - Parma_ | *647*_ Montericco di Albinea (Reggio Emilia)_ | *455*_ Piazza Martiri - Carpi_ | *686*_Fall in the Duke's Park - Parma_ | *757*_ Ponte Gobbo - Bobbio_ | *780*_ Vigoleno_ | *795*_ Fair District - Bologna_ | *823*_ Abbazia di Pomposa_ | *830*_ Canale delle Moline - Bologna_ | *888*_ Modena Cathedral_ | *910*_ Sanvitale Castle of Sala Baganza_ | *922*_ Ducal Palace of Colorno_ | *923*_ Ducal Palace of Colorno, the gardens_ | *961*_ The Grand Hotel, Rimini_ | *999*_ Masini Fountain, Cesena_ | *1022*_ Piazza Maggiore, Bologna_ | *1048*_ San Leo_ | *1056*_ Bologna_ | *1115*_ San Luca, Bologna_ | *1133*_ Porta San Vitale, Ravenna_ | *1146*_ Piazza Cavour, Rimini_ | *1165*_ Piazza Cavalli, Piacenza_ | *1170*_ Castello Estense, Ferrara_ | *1196*_ The castle of Formigine_ | *1217*_ Castle of Agazzano_ | *1228*_ Vignola_ | *1290*_ Piacenza_ | *1346*_ Compiano_ | *1437*_ Brisighella_ | *1462*_ The Bismantova Rock_





Veneto:
*35*_ Burano_  | *50*_ Villa Pisani - Stra_  | *70**_ Borghetto - Valeggio sul Mincio (1^)_  | *78*_ Verona_ | *93*_ Jesolo_ | *100*_ Molinetto della Croda - Refrontolo_ | *105*_ Canal Grande - Venezia_ | *108*_ Valpolicella_ | *133*_ Chioggia_ | *143*_ Basilica di Santa Giustina - Padova_ | *179*_ San Giorgio Maggiore - Venezia_ | *190*_ Santa Maria e San Donato - Murano_ | *198*_ Ghiacciaio della Marmolada_ | *216*_ Marostica_ | *229*_ Lago di Misurina_ | *233*_ Ponte di Calatrava - Venezia_ | *235**_ Borghetto – Valeggio sul Mincio (2^ foto)_ | *254*_ Fiume Piave_ | *259*_ Murano_ | *264*_ Madonna della Corona di Spiazzi – Caprino Veronese_ | *295*_ Valle dei Mulini - Lusiana_ | *326*_ Treviso_ | *378*_ Prato della Valle - Padova_ | *408*_ Faloria - Cortina d'Ampezzo_ | *526*_ Noale_ | *536*_ Pale di San Martino - Dolomites_ | *592*_ Carnival of Venice- Venezia_ | *607*_ Villa Barbarigo (Padova)_ | *631*_ Castello di Lazise_ | *648*_ Feltre (Belluno)_ | *678*_ Basilica Santa Maria della Salute - Venezia_ | *689*_ Basilica of Saint Anthony and Condottiero Gattamelata's Equestrian Statue - Padua_ | *700*_ Hazy University District - Treviso_ | *716*_ San Zanipolo - Venezia_ | *744*_ Venice_ | *783*_ Nightfall Venice_ | *794*_ Social housing - Venice_ | *835*_ Venice Sunset_ | *845*_ The Nardini Bubbles, Bassano_ | *858*_ Via ferrata Ivano Dibona, Passo Falzarego_ | *861*_ Church of Santa Fosca, Torcello_ | *907*_ NET Tower Businness Centre, Padova_ | *911*_ The Doge's Palace, Venice_ | *931*_ Venezia_ | *950*_ Canal Grande, Venice_ | *969*_ Treviso_ | *989*_ Asolo_ | *998*_ Tre Cime di Lavaredo_ | *1004*_ Asiago Plateau_ | *1006*_ La Salute, Venice_ | *1024*_ Venice_ | *1036*_ Coi, Val Zoldana_ | *1041*_ Castelvecchio bridge, Verona_ | *1067*_ Alleghe_ | *1085*_ Burano_ | *1095*_ Piazza Minucci, Serravalle di Vittorio Veneto_ | *1134*_ Mount Pelmo_ | *1147*_ Lozze church_ | *1152*_ Church of St. Mary of Mount Berico, Vicenza_ | *1154*_ Torre della Specola, Padova_ | *1155*_ Vineyards near Valdobbiadene_ | *1178*_ Burano_ | *1226*_ Villa Bertani Mosconi, Arbizzano di Negrar_ | *1237*_ Gipsoteca Canoviana di Possagno_ | *2142*_ Rocca Grimani Sorlini, Montegalda_ | *1259*_ Arquà Petrarca_ | *1261*_ Bassano del Grappa_ | *1263*_ Lonigo_ | *1295*_ Cadini di Misurina, Antorno lake_ | *1307*_ Villa Pisani, Strà_ | *1324*_ Verona_ | *1446*_ Rifugio Lagazuoi_ | *1449*_ Venice under the snow_ | *1468*_ Enego_



Friuli-Venezia-Giulia:
*3*_ The waterfront of Trieste_ |*66*_ Palmanova_ | *113*_ Chiusaforte_ | *124*_ Piazza Unità d’Italia - Trieste_ | *309*_ Casoni di Marano_ | *322*_ Monte Santo di Lussari - Tarvisio_ | *410*_ Piazza della Libertà - Udine_ | *503*_Golfo di Trieste_ | *564*_ Lake Verzegnis (Udine)_ | *594*_ Pordenone_ | *650*_ Villa Manin di Passirano (Udine)_ | *824*_ Aviano countryside_ | *996*_ Cavazzo lake_ | *1090*_ Carnic Alps_ | *1101*_ Monte Crostis_ | *1102*_ Monte Zoncolan_ | *1198*_ Miramare Castle_ | *1273*_ Barcolana, Trieste_ | *1461*_ the Duino castle_ 



Trentino-South Tyrol:
*2 * _ Sasslong_ | *47 *_ Castello di Campo Tures_  | *144 *_ Castelrotto_  | *160 *_ Castello di Brunico_  | *178 *_ Castello di Toblino_  | *195 *_ Lago di Tenno_  | *219 *_ Eremitaggio di San Colombano_  | *220 *_ Trento_  | *268 *_ Piramidi di terra - Renon_  | *278 *_ Lago di Resia_  | *305 *_ Vipiteno_  | *585*_ Ortisei (Bolzano)_ | *679*_ Buonconsiglio Castle - Trento_ | *726*_ Cathedral square - Trento_ | *739*_ St. Johann in Ranui Val di Funes_ | *788*_ Bressanone_ | *792*_ Carano_ | *793*_ Merano_ | *810*_ Chiesetta di Passo Gardena_ | *834*_ Case Cazuffi-Rella - Trento_ | * 865*_ Rifugio Locatelli ,Dolomites_ | *895*_ Fedaia lake, Canazei_ | *938*_ Lago di Carezza_ | *953*_ Castel Pergine_ | *988*_ Vipiteno @ night_ | *1009*_ Sassolungo_ | *1013*_ Castel Presule_ |  | *1026*_Bridges over Talvera river, Bolzano_ | *1031*_ Mount Roen_ | *1055*_ Odle peaks_ | *1063*_ Croda Rossa_ | *1087*_ Lake Toblino_ | *1111*_ Geislerspitze massif _ | *1130*_ Pieve di Marebbe_ | *1150*_ Santa Maddalena, Val di Funes_ | *1163*_ Alpe di Siusi_ | *1206*_ Lake Molveno_ | *1244*_ Anterselva lake_ | *1419*_ Monastero di Sabiona_ | *1443*_ Castel Cornedo, Cornedo all'Isarco_




_Republic of San Marino_
*426*_ San Marino_


*LEGENDA:*

● _grey_ sovereign state

__________________________________________________________________________
This summary is not intended to be exhaustive, only pics according to the rules are included (numeration, quality, representative and dimensions*)

* +/- 10% tolerance

Pics on IMAGESHACK now are downsized to 800x, please don't use it, pics on FLICKR not properly credited will be deleted from this thread & excluded from this summary, Thanks.


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1475. The *Nuraghe Arrubiu* (Red fortress), Orroli, *Sardinia*.

..._"This type of Nuraghe( megalithic towers typical for Sardinia, built between 1500-900 BC) is called a pentilobate because the main building had 5 towers around the central tower. This is the most complex type of Nuraghi.

The nuraghe is called 'Arrubiu' since the color of the basalt stones are red-ish, so: 'the red nuraghe' or even 'the red giant' . Archaeologists date this Nuraghe around 14th century BC. It must have been one of the largest Nuraghi: the central tower was about 27m. high. With this hight it must have been the second- largest monumental building in the mediterranean world in proto-history (before classical times), right after the pyramids!"_

tripadvisor-UserReviews-Nuraghe_Arrubiu-Orroli_Province_of_Cagliari_Sardinia 



Nuraghe Arrubiu, Orroli di sgruntiver, su Flickr


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1476. *Vicopisano*, province of Pisa, *Tuscany*.


Neve a Vicopisano di Philanderob, su Flickr


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1477. Panoramic view of *Bacoli*, the town in the background is Pozzuoli, Naples is visible on the right (behind the large building of the Airforce Academy), *Campania*.


Bacoli di Aleblusky, su Flickr


--


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ If I'm not mistaken, I believe that is the waterfront of Pozzuoli in the background not Sorrento.


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

_*ITALY - Central regions*_

_Summary of posted pics._
__________________________________________




Tuscany:
*9*_ Siena_ | *24*_ Chiesa di S. Maria Forisportam - Lucca_ | *61*_ Monticchiello_ | *63*_ Piazza San Lorenzo - Firenze_ | *64*_ Piazza della S.Annunziata - Firenze_ | *65*_ Cimitero Falciani - Firenze_ | *77*_ Pitigliano_ | *79*_ Bagno Vignoni_ | *125*_ Fiume Arno - Firenze_ | *142*_ Ponte a Rigo_ | *152*_ Sorano _ | *157*_ Montepulciano _ | *159*_ S.Miniato _ | *160*_bis__ San Cerbone - Massa Marittima _ | *169*_ Piazza Anfiteatro - Lucca _ | *186*_ Isola d'Elba_ | *189*_ Villa Torrigiani - Camigliano_ | *206*_ Piazza Pio II - Pienza_ | *243*_ Pienza_ | *253*_ Firenze_ | *263*_ Santa Maria della Spina - Pisa_ | *377*_ Chiesa di San Biagio - Montepulciano_ | *413*_ Castel Sonnino - Livorno_ | *428*_ Villa Saletta_ | *429*_ Alpi Apuane_ | *434*_ Cattedrale di S. Stefano - Prato_ | *437*_ San Miniato al Monte - Firenze_ | *449*_ Villa Medicea - Poggio a Caiano_ | *474*_ Piazza Salimbeni - Siena_ | *481*_ Monteriggioni_ | *489*_ Crete Senesi_ | *500*_ Thermal pools - Saturnia_ | *552*_ Sorano_ | *586*_ Isola di Montecristo_ | *595*_ Val d'Orcia_ | *598*_ Argentario (Grosseto)_ | *603*_ Loggia della Signoria - Firenze_ | *624*_ Firenze_ | *644*_ Pietrasanta (Lucca)_ | *672*_Terrazza Mascagni - Livorno_ | *722*_ Florence in winter_ | *734*_ Sovana - Sorano_ | *767*_ Val d'Elsa_ | *784*_ II WW memorial - Florence_ | *790*_ Gargonza_ | *798*_ Talamone_ | *827*_ San Gimignano_ | *828*_ Lajatico monument - Pisa_ | *833*_ Buriano_ | *968*_ Monterotondo Marittimo_ | *1005*_ Retone di Perelli, Piombino_ | *1012*_ Pieve di San Giovanni Battista, Ponte allo Spino _ | *1014*_ Piazza della Cisterna, San Gimignano_ | *1028*_ Diaccia Botrona, Castiglione della Pescaia_ | *1032*_ Castello di Boccale, Antignano_ | *1047*_ Palio di Siena_ | *1051*_ Ponte Vecchio, Florence_ | *1062*_ Crete Senesi, Asciano_ | *1064*_ Palazzo Salimbeni, Siena_ | *1066*_ Palazzo Davanzati, Florence_ | *1081*_ Pistoia_ | *1097*_ San Miniato_ | *1109*_ Piazza dell'Anfiteatro, Lucca_ | *1119*_ The Cathedral of Siena_ | *1127*_ Island of Montecristo_ | *1129*_ Basilica Santa Maria dei Servi, Siena_ | *1139*_ Piazza Grande, Arezzo_ | *1144*_ Lighthouse, Island of Capraia_ | *1171*_ San Quirico d'Orcia_ | *1179*_ The Bell Tower of the Cathedral of SS Peter and Paul, Pitigliano_ | *1231*_ Ferrato Beach_ | *1249*_ Arezzo city walls_ | *1278*_ Monteriggioni_ | *1305*_ Roofs of Florence_ | *1311*_ Pontremoli_ | *1312*_ Ponzanello_ | *1320*_ Boboli Gardens_ | *1322*_ Larderello, geothermal power plant_ | *1442*_ Castiglione di Garfagnana_ | *1454*_ Fornovolasco_ | *1476*_ Vicopisano_



the Marche:
*33*_ Ripatransone_ | *73*_ Monti Sibillini_ | *81*_ Torre di Palme_ | *109*_ Fortezza di San Leo_ | *156*_ Colline di Macerata_ | *201*_ Grotte di Frasassi_ | *211*_ Frontone_ | *249*_ Ascoli Piceno_ | *300*_ Paesaggio Tolentinese_ | *344*_ Gradara_ | *420*_ Palazzo Ducale di Urbino_ | *558*_ Offida (Ascoli Piceno)_ | *614*_ Urbino_ | *709*_ Sassocorvaro_ | *736*_ San Vittore alle Chiuse (abbey) - Genga_ | *995*_ Conero_ | *1023*_ Marche countryside_ | *1074*_ Ancona_ | *1088*_ Santa Maria di Portonovo, Mount Conero Riviera_ | *1089*_ Mount Conero coastline_ | *1224*_ Sefro countryside_ | *1250*_ Recanati, the Townhall_ | *1302*_ Frontone_ | *1447*_ Ascoli Piceno_ | *1466*_ Jesi_ | *1473*_ Torre di Palme_



Umbria: 
*85*_ Assisi_ | *90*_ Cascata delle Marmore_ | *106*_ Spoleto_ | *112*_ Basilica di San Francesco - Assisi_ | *141*_ Perugia_ | *192*_ Foligno_ | *202*_ Orvieto_ | *345*_ Bettona_ | *492*_Spello_ | *498*_ Todi_ | *509*_ Isola Polvese_ | *519*_Orvieto skyline_ | *656*_ Pian Grande in winter - Sibillini mountains_ | *666*_ Assisi_ | *785*_ Basilica San Francesco - Assisi_ | *831*_ Cathedral of Orvieto_ | *1015*_ Palazzo dei Priori and the Fontana Maggiore, Perugia_ | *1018*_ Umbrian contryside_ | *1059*_ Pian Grande, Castelluccio di Norcia_ | *1143*_ Piazza del Popolo, Todi_ | *1219*_ Spello_ | *1235*_ Orvieto_ | *1292*_ Scheggino_ | *1331*_ Bevagna_ | *1338*_ Piazza San Benedetto, Norcia_



Latium:
*34*_ Arpino_ | *51*_ Via Appia - Roma_ | *52*_ Piazza Navona - Roma_ | *68*_ Eur - Roma_ | *88*_ Santa Maria Maddalena - Roma_ | *139*_ Roma_ | *191**_ Parco dei Mostri - Bomarzo_ | *205*_ Piazza del Popolo - Roma_ | *209*_ Ponte Vittorio Emanuele II - Roma_ | *214*_ Abbazia di Fossanova_ | *215*_ Roma via Condotti_ | *244*_ Acquedotto di Claudio - Roma_ | *258*_ Ara Pacis - Roma_ | *283*_ Isola del Liri_ | *288*_ Villa Doria Pamphili - Roma_ | *304*_ Bomarzo_ | *327*_ Fontana di Trevi - Roma_ | *337*_ Torre Alfina_ | *350*_ Tempio di Adriano - Roma_ | *362*_ Abbazia di Fossanova_ | *368*_ Castel di Tora_ | *387*_ Roma_ | *393*_ Anguillara Sabazia_ | *399*_ Panoramica sui Calanchi - Civita di Bagnoregio_ | *403*_ Parco della Musica - Roma_ | *405*_ Torre Flavia - Ladispoli_ | *419*_ Castello di Santa Severa_ | *425*_ Villa Medici - Roma_ | *485*_ Villa Farnesina - Roma_ | *491*_ Mitreo (underground of the Coliseum) - Roma_ | *515*_ Quirinale Gardens - Roma_ | *528*_ Pantheon - Roma_ | *534*_ Vittoriano - Rome_ | *589*_ Trastevere - Roma_ | *597*_ Monte Soratte (Roma)_ | *599*_ Beaches of Castelporziano_ | *609*_ Piazza del Campidoglio - Roma_ | *633*_ Grand Salon of the Palazzo Barberini - Rome_ | *642*_ Monti Simbruini_ | *649*_ Lago Martignano - Roma_ | *654*_ Villa Adriana di Tivoli (Roma)_ | *658*_ river Tevere's valley_ | *660*_ Marmertine prison - Rome_ | *665*_ Cervara di Roma_ | *668*_ Cathedral of Saint John Lateran - Rome_ | *671*_ MAXXI Museum - Rome_ | *698*_ Palazzo dei Congressi - Rome_ | *735*_ Foro Piscario - Rome_ | *761*_ Villa d'Este - Tivoli_ | *772*_ Porta Tiburtina under the snow - Rome_ | *775*_ Lake Turano_ | *779*_ Piazza San Pellegrino - Viterbo_ | *799*_ Rome's alleys_ | *800*_ Santa Costanza - Rome_ | *802*_ Paganico Sabino_ | *879*_ The Roman Forum, Rome_ | *909*_ Spanish Steps, Rome_ | *919*_ Palazzo Mattei di Giove, Rome_ | *920*_ Trajan's Market, Rome_ | *921*_ Basilica of Saint Paul outside the Walls, Rome_ | *948*_ Castello della Magliana_ | *954*_ Rome skyline_ | *965*_ Around St. Peter's Square_ | *970*_ San Gregorio da Sassola_ | *971*_ MAXXI, Rome_ | *974*_ Coliseum, Rome_ | *987*_ Castel Sant'Angelo, Rome_ | *1020*_ Villa Lante, Bagnaia_ | *1052*_ Piazza Venezia, Rome_ | *1065*_ Bomarzo_ | *1077*_ Palazzo dei Papi, Viterbo_ | *1080*_ Torre Astura_ | *1084*_ Piazza Sant'Ignazio_ | *1093*_ Rome panorama_ | *1094*_ Sermoneta_ | *1116*_ Fountain of the Naiads, Rome_ | *1123*_ Galleria Sciarra, Rome_ | *1124*_ Panorama from Pincio, Rome_ | *1135*_ Sabaudia seaside_ | *1137*_ Ostia Antica_ | *1148*_ Ponte Fabricio_ | *1158*_ Fountain of Neptune, Piazza Navona, Rome_ | *1172*_ Olevano Romano_ | *1188*_ Amatrice countryside_ | *1245*_ Sala del Mappamondo - Palazzo Farnese, Caprarola_ | *1251*_ Gardens of Villa Lante, Bagnaia_ | * 1252*_ Bracciano_ | *1264*_ Ventotene's stairs_ | *1271*_ Rome sunset_ | *1303bis*_ The inner court of Quirinal Palace, Rome_ | *1326*_ Alatri_ | *1349*_ Island of Santo Stefano_ | *1352*_ Scalinata di Spagna, Rome_ | *1394*_ Kiss @Gianicolo_ | *1440*_ Largo di Torre Argentina_ | *1460*_ Gaeta_ | *1470*_ Labro_



Abruzzo:
*40*_ Monte Corvo e lago Campotosto_ | *49*_ Vasto_ | *96*_ Castello di Celano_ | *102*_ Maiella_ | *127*_ Gran Sasso_ | *136*_ S.Eufemia a Maiella_ | *170*_ Colonnella_ | *185*_ Goriano Sicoli_ | *284*_ Roccaraso_ | *392*_ Fortezza dell’Aquila_ | *434*_ Santo Stefano di Sessannio_ | *458*_ Santo Stefano di Sessannio (II)_ | *463*_ Fossa_ | *468*_ Gamberale_ | *525*_ Roccaraso_ | *1035*_ Civitella del Tronto_ | *1131*_ Corno Grande, Gran Sasso massif_ | *1145*_ Parco Nazionale d'Abruzzo_ | *1214*_ Pereto_ | *1225*_ Pietraferrazzana_ | *1227*_ Colletto di Pezza_ | *1255*_ Piazza Garibaldi, Sulmona_ | *1267*_ Loreto Aprutino_ | *1286*_ Pescara_ | *1287*_ De Cecco Businness Center, Pescara_ | *1387*_ Campo Imperatore_


_Vatican City_
*439*_ Cappella Sistina - Città del Vaticano_ | *441*_ Stanze di Raffaello - Città del Vaticano_ | *1263*_ Ceiling of the Gallery of Geographic Maps, The Vatican Palace_


_*ITALY - South regions & major Islands*_

_Summary of posted pics._
__________________________________________



Molise:
*87*_ Altilia_ | *306*_ Venafro_ | *390*_ Santuario dell’Addolorata - Castelpetroso_ | *494*_ Countryside near Guglionesi_ | *557*_ Venafro (Isernia)_ | *1182*_ Capracotta_ | *1185*_ Termoli_ | *1203*_ Pesche_ | *1213*_ Natural Reserve of Pesche_ | *1304*_ Cerro al Volturno_ | *1341*_ Pizzone_ | *1439*_ Civitacampomarano_ | *1464*_ Lautilia in winter_

 

Campania:
*38*_ Golfo di Napoli_ | *58*_ Positano_ | *76*_ Isola di Procida_ | *120*_ Faraglioni di Capri_ | *129*_ Tempio di Cerere - Paestum_ | *210*_ Centro Direzionale - Napoli_ | *265*_ Amalfi_ | *273*_ Pompei_ | *302*_ Sant'Agata dei Goti_ | *323*_ Atena Lucana_ | *358*_ Ercolano_ | *360*_ Sorrento_ | *364*_ Sapri_ | *384*_ Villa Pignatelli - Napoli_ | *411*_ Caserta Vecchia_ | *462*_ Procida_ | *562*_ Anacapri (Napoli)_ | *584*_ Napoli_ | *588*_ Red House - Anacapri_ | *596*_ Grotta Azzurra - Capri_ | *604*_ Anfiteatro Flavio - Pozzuoli_ | *608*_ Penisola Sorrentina_ | *616*_ Tempio di Serapide - Pozzuoli_ | *617*_ Antro della Sibilla - Cuma_ | *623*_ Sorrento - Campania_ | *629*_ Cusano Mutri - Benevento_ | *640*_ Roman amphitheatre - Santa Maria Capua Vetere_ | *680*_ Royal Palace of Capodimonte - Naples_ | *696*_ Piazza Dante - Naples_ | *710*_ Capua_ | *711*_ Naples_ | *723*_ Piedimonte Matese (Caserta)_ | *725*_ Clock tower, Tasso Square - Sorrento_ | *733*_ Capri_ | *737*_ Waterfont of Naples_ | *774*_ Pompei_ | *797*_ Pisciotta & Cape Palinuro_ | *877*_ Naples_| *917*_ Gesù Nuovo church_ | *955*_ Villa Rufolo (detail of cloister), Ravello_ | *994*_ Atrani_ | *1002*_ Capo di Massa_ | *1029*_ Galleria Umberto I, Naples_ | *1071*_ Agropoli_ | *1073*_ Napoli Università M1 Railway Station_ | *1100*_ Capri Island_ | *1105*_ Castel dell'Ovo_ | *1112*_ Teatro Verdi, Salerno_ | *1162*_ Amalfi_ | *1216*_ Punta Licosa_ | *1229*_ Lake Averno_ | *1238*_ Nisida_ | *1260*_ Moonrise in Positano_ | *1275*_ Preturo Irpino_ | *1288*_ Vietri sul Mare_ | *1294*_ Marina Corricella, island of Procida_ | *1303*_ Naples_ | *1328*_ Riardo_ | *1448*_ Positano_ | *1453*_ Vallone dei Mulini, Sorrento_ | *1477*_ Bacoli_



Apulia:
*4*_ Castel del Monte_ | *31*_ Alberobello_ | *54*_ Isole Tremiti_ | *84*_ Trabucchi - Gargano_ | *99*_ Lecce_ | *114*_ ILVA - Taranto_ | *122*_ Ostuni_ | *132*_ Basilica di Santa Croce - Lecce_ | *137*_ Cattedrale di San Nicola - Trani_ | *138*_ Polignano a Mare_ | *162*_ Torre Guaceto_ | *168*_ Baia delle Zagare_ | *171*_ Santa Cesarea Terme_ | *199*_ Porto Selvaggio_ | *203*_ Duomo di San Corrado - Molfetta_ | *223*_ Molfetta_ | *224*_ Cattedrale di San Sabino - Bari_ | *236*_ Lago Rosso - Otranto_ | *256*_ Lungomare di Bari_ | *363*_ Gallipoli_ | *372*_ Palazzo Mincuzzi - Bari_ | *442*_ Villa Mellacqua_ | *444*_ Murgia_ | *459*_ Giovinazzo_ | *554*_ Porto Cesareo beach_ | *555*_ Otranto coastline_ | *561*_ Grotte di Castellana_ | *638*_ Lago di Lesina (Foggia)_ | *639*_ Peschici (Foggia)_ | *685*_ Basilica of St. Catherine of Alexandria - Galatina_ | *695*_ The Blue Hour, Taranto_ | *745*_ Ponte Ciolo - Gagliano del Capo_ | *746*_ Castel del Monte_ | *768*_ Gravina in Alta Murgia_ | *796*_ Martina Franca_ | *915*_ Salento_ | *945*_ Promontorio del Gargano_ | *946*_ Vieste_ | *947*_ Convento degli Agostiniani, Melpignano _ | *949*_ Molfetta_ | *997*_ Tremiti islands_ | *1082*_ Daunia_ | *1099*_ Monte Sant'Angelo_ | *1104*_ Brindisi_ | *1117*_ Ostuni_ | *1126*_ Cisternino_ | *1140*_ The Lama Monachile beach, Polignano a Mare_ | *1157*_ Bari Vecchia_ | *1176*_ Torre dell'Orso beach_ | *1317*_ Minervino Murge_ | *1332*_ Gargano_ | *1336*_ Sant'Agata di Puglia_ | *1339*_ Capo d'Otranto_ | *1351*_ Porto Miggiano_ | *1438*_ Via d'Aquino, Taranto_

 

Basilicata:
*17*_ Castelmezzano_ | *59*_ Matera_ | *121*_ Craco Vecchia_ | *164*_ Trecchina_ | *187*_ Capodigiano_ | *464*_ Acerenza_ | *465*_ Il Vulture_ | *566*_ Maratea_ | *583*_ Venosa (Potenza)_ | *587*_ Lago di Monticchio_ | *591*_ Statue of the Christ of Maratea_ | *652*_ Valli di Basilicata (Potenza)_ | *688*_Lake Pertusillo_  | *820*_ Tavole Palatine - Metaponto_ | *837*_ Castle of Melfi_ | *879*_ Pisticci_ | *889*_ Ferrandina_ | *973*_ Potenza_ | *1010*_ Castelmezzano_ | *1108*_ Matera panorama_ | *1184*_ Venosa_ | *1262*_ Ferrandina_ | *1319*_ Rapolla_ | *1452*_ Pisticci_



Calabria:
*62*_ Lago Cecita_ | *82*_ Le Castella_ | *98*_ Costa Calabra dallo Stretto di Messina_ | *103*_ Santa Severina_ | *153*_ Cattolica di Stilo_ | *193*_ Capo Colonna_ | *200*_ Lago Ampollino_ | *433*_ Aspromonte_ | *520*_ Morano Calabro_ | *539*_Pentadattilo_ | *630*_ Cerchiara di Calabria - Cosenza_ | *766*_ Santa Severina_ | *789*_ Mobastery of Santa Maria dell'Isola - Tropea_ | *832*_ Castello Federico II - Roseto Capo Spulico_ | *847*_ Raganello river_ | *878*_ Baia di Copanello_ | *880*_ Cosenza_ | *893*_ Parco Archeologico di Sybarys_ | *936*_ Soriano Calabro_ | *984*_ Acquappesa_ | *986*_ Cathedral of Irsina_ | *1166*_ Roseto Castle, Roseto Capo Spulico_ | *1181*_ Morano Calabro_ | *1200*_ Tortora & Aieta_ | *1241*_ Rocca Imperiale_ | *1270*_ Sila landscape_ | *1314*_ Vibo Valentia_ | *1316*_ Parghelia_ | *1457*_ Chianalea_



Sardinia:
*41*_ Isola della Bocca - Olbia_ | *57*_ Las Plassas_ | *107*_ Rocce Rosse - Arbatax_ | *163*_ Piscinas_ | *197*_ Calarossa_ | *212*_ Ulivo millenario - San Baltolu di Luras_ | *301*_ Fiordo di Portu Pedrosu_ | *320*_ Dune di Porto Pino_ | *352*_ Monte Pulchiana_ | *353*_ Cala Goloritzè_ | *354*_ Domus de Janas - Sedini_ | *359*_ Castelsardo_ | *397*_ Golfo di Orosei_ | *435*_ Bosa_ | *452*_ Cagliari_ | *512*_ Basilica della Santissima Trinità di Saccargia_ | *516*_ Capo d'Orso (Cape Bear)_ | *560*_ Palazzo Sciuti - Sassari_ | *567*_ Botanical garden - Sassari_ | *578*_ Chia lagoon_ | *611*_ Dolmen Sa Coveccada - Mores_ | *612*_ Cala Domestica - Buggerru_ | *727*_ Caprera island_ | *777*_ S.Antonio Abate church - Castelsardo_ | *857*_ Ogliastra countryside_ | *916*_ Cala Goloritzè, golfo di Orosei_ | *919*_ Villasimius_ | *944*_ Poltu Quatu_ | *951*_ Spiaggia della Cinta, San Teodoro_ | *957*_ Orosei_ | *959*_ Capo Comino_ | *1025*_ Cala Mariolu, Ogliastra_ | *1053*_ Lequarci falls_ | *1060*_ Cala Goloritzè, Baunei_ | *1068*_ Masua beach, Nebida_ | *1086*_ Torre Pelosa, Stintino_ | *1092*_ Lago del Cedrino_ | *1110*_ Portu Pedrosu_ | *1122*_ Rocce Rosse cliffs, Arbatax_ | *1151*_ Cliffs in San Giovanni di Sinis_ | *1159*_ La Caletta, Carloforte_ | *1190*_ Giara of Gesturi_ | *1201*_ Pink Beach, Budelli_ | *1253*_ Piscinas Beach_ | *1285*_ Capo Caccia_ | *1327*_ Bosa_ | *1330*_ Castelsardo_ | *1420*_ Costa Paradiso_ | *1451*_ Nest of Sparrows, Calasetta, Sant'Antioco Island_ | *1475*_ Nuraghe Arrubiu_



Sicily:
*1*_ Segesta_ | *5*_ Mondello_ | *13*_ Chiese di Martorana e San Cataldo - Palermo_ | *45*_ Campagna di Enna_ | *71*_ Siracusa_ | *74*_ Modica_ | *94*_ Ragusa_ | *116*_ Saline di Trapani_ | *131*_ Isola dei Conigli - Lampedusa_ | *140*_ Cefalù_ | *147*_ Noto_ | *150*_ Isole Eolie_ | *154*_ Favignana_ | *167*_ Tempio di Era - Selinunte_ | *313*_ S.Vito lo Capo_ | *331*_ Pineta di Ragabo - Linguaglossa_ | *400*_ Ragusa Ibla_ | *415*_ Cattedrale di Cefalù_ | *428*_ Monte Etna_ | *438*_ Capo Peloro_ | *487*_ Termini Imerese_ | *490*_ Parco Simposio di Minoa - Marsala_ | *527*_ San Giovanni dei Lebbrosi - Palermo_ | *538*_ Stromboli alley_ | *606*_ Stretto di Messina_ | *632*_ Grammichele - Catania_ | *643*_ Isole Egadi_ | *653*_ Modica (Ragusa)_ | *699*_ Piazza della Memoria - Palermo_ | *701*_ Caltabellotta (Agrigento)_ | *702*_ Tindari (Messina)_ | *728*_ Calascibetta (Enna)_ | *753*_ Trapani's waterfront_ | *801*_ Forza d'Agrò_ | *821*_ Castle of Montechiaro_ | *822*_ Eraclea Minoa_ | *856*_ Cala Dogana, Levanzo_ | *864*_ Mount Etna_ | *912*_ Monte Cofano_ | *935*_ Corso Vittorio Emanuele, Trapani_ | *937*_ Caccamo_ | *941*_ Palermo Cathedral_ | *943*_ Noto cathedral_ | *956*_ Cala Rossa, Favignana Island_ | *1000*_ Sicily & South Italy from the sky_ | *1011*_ The tyrrhenian coast near Scopello_ | *1016*_ The faraglioni of Cyclops, Aci Trezza_ | *1037*_ Specchio di Venere, Pantelleria_ | *1054*_ Ortigia, Siracusa_ | *1057*_ Isola dei Conigli, Lampedusa_ | *1096*_ Etna volcano_ | *1101*_ Cathedral of San Nicolò, Noto_ | *1113*_ Scala dei Turchi cliffs_ | *1134*_ Salina_ | *1141*_ Castellamare del Golfo_ | *1153*_ Strombolicchio_ | *1164*_ The cloister of the cathedral of Monreale_ | *1168*_ Lo Zingaro beach_ | *1197*_ Mothia salt plant area_ | *1207*_ Stromboli Volcano_ | *1306*_ Aeolian Islands_ | *1315*_ Valle dei Templi, Agrigento_ | *1344*_ Calascibetta_ | *1444*_ Gangi & Mount Etna_ | *1465*_ Levanzo_ | *1469*_ Porta Uzeda, Catania_



*LEGENDA:*

● _grey_ sovereign state
______________________________________________________________________________
This summary is not intended to be exhaustive, only pics according to the rules are included (numeration, quality, representative and dimensions*)

* +/- 10% tolerance


Pics on IMAGESHACK now are downsized to 800x, please don't use it, pics on FLICKR not properly credited will be deleted from this thread & excluded from this summary, Thanks.


----------



## alket83 (May 13, 2009)

Venice


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

stunning but ofcourse you all know that already


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1479. *Mount Mangart*, Mangart or Mangrt is a mountain in the Julian Alps, located on the border between Italy and Slovenia with an elevation of 2,679 metres (8,789 ft), *Friuli-Venezia Giulia*.


Mangart di chripell, su Flickr


--


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

Roma, Basilica di San Pietro









photo by me


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

Roma, Basilica di San Pietro









photo by me


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1481. Inner court of *Villa La Petraia*, Florence, *Tuscany*.

The Villa La Petraia is one of the Medici villas, its origins date back to the fourteenth century, the iron and glass roof, the large amethyst crystal chandelier and the floor were made in 1872 when the courtyard was transformed into a dance room. Half a century before was built the Belvedere's garden on the upper east terrace on axis with the view of Florence.


Il cortile di Villa Petraia di PegaPPP, su Flickr

bonus pic:

Villa Medicea La Petraia di angelicchiatrullall (yeppa!), su Flickr


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1482. *Vignale Monferrato* is a comune (municipality) in the Province of Alessandria, *Piedmont*.


Vignale Monferrato #3 di storvandre, su Flickr


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1483. A glimpse of *Melpignano*, province of Lecce, *Apulia*.


Melpignano di mosyna [in-evoluzione], su Flickr


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1484. The village of *Pentema*, municipality of Torriglia, province of Genova, *Liguria*.


Pentema di klausthebest [in-evoluzione], su Flickr


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1485. *Castello del Matese* countryside, with on the left the so called Hell Valley, *Campania*.


Hell valley di pca22ev, su Flickr


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1486. *Asiago*, Province of Vicenza, *Veneto*.

Wikipedia
_Asiago (Cimbrian: Slege, German: Schlägen) is the name of both a minor township (population roughly 6,500) and the surrounding plateau region (is the most extensive area of high plateau on Alps) the Altopiano di Asiago or Altopiano dei Sette Comuni. It is near the border between the Veneto and Trentino-Alto Adige/Südtirol regions in the foothills of the Alps, and about equidistant (100 km) from the major cities of Trento to the west and Vicenza to the south._


Corso di orcktallar, su Flickr


--


----------



## ApoJapo (Sep 21, 2009)

Dolomites by ApoJapo1, on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1488. The always crowded *Walk of Love*_ (Passeggiata dell'amore)_, Cinque Terre, *Liguria*.


CINQUE TERRE -italy di claudiophoto, su Flickr


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1489. *Milan*, Città Studi district, *Lombardy*.


[La Mia Città] e la Neve di Urca, su Flickr


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1490. The volcanic rock and limestone Pisano-Romanesque church, the former *Cathedral of Santa Maria di Monserrato*, built in the 13th century and the main square of the ancient village of *Tratalias*, *Sardinia*.

The village of Tratalias was abandoned in the XX century after the completion of Monte Pranu dam and rebuilt in a new location, nowadays the buildings are recovered for turistic use.


tratalias, catedrale di cenzovacca, su Flickr

bonus pic:


Vicolo Di Tratalias di Nick the flyvet, su Flickr


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1491. *Monte Isola* (also spelled Montisola), Lake of Iseo, *Lombardy*.

Wikipedia
_With a total area of 12.8 km², Monte Isola ranks as the largest lake island not only in Italy, but also in South and Central Europe._



MONTISOLA di .Luca - Italy, su Flickr


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1492. The devotional complex of *Santo Stefano*, Bologna, *Emilia-Romagna*.


_Santo Stefano's Basilica is an ensemble of sacred buildings that forms the complex known as “the seven churches”. This group of buildings comprehends the Church of Crocifisso, Basilica of the Sepulcher , San Vitale and Sant’Agricola Church, the Cortile di Pilato, the Martyrium Church, the Chiostro Medievale (the medieval cloister) and the Santo Stefano Museum. 
All the buildings are very ancient, and even if they were built in different periods they maintain a certain stylistic unity. This complex is the more interesting and best preserved Romanesque monument in Bologna._
www.10things.it/guide/.../top.../basilica-of-santo-stefano-in-bologna


_DSC2259 di Luigi Sani, su Flickr


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1493. *Caldarola* is a comune (municipality) in the Province of Macerata , *Le Marche*.
The Sibillini Mountain range in the background.




Caldarola in inverno di fotomassimo, su Flickr


--


----------



## What_The_Face (Oct 24, 2010)

Italy is pure beauty. Great pics!


----------



## ApoJapo (Sep 21, 2009)

Dolomites by ApoJapo1, on Flickr

Sorry guys, it seems I'm posting the same photos...


----------



## ApoJapo (Sep 21, 2009)

Tre Cime di Lavaredo / Drei Zinnen


Dolomites by ApoJapo1, on Flickr


----------



## ApoJapo (Sep 21, 2009)

Dolomites by ApoJapo1, on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1495. The village of *Badia a Ruoti*, municipality of Bucine, province of Arezzo, *Tuscany*.


Meraviglie nascoste di angelicchiatrullall (yeppa!), su Flickr


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1496. *Roghudi Vecchio* is a ghost town in the province of Reggio Calabria, *Calabria*.

Wikipedia
_"It is constituted of two main centers separated by some 40 kilometers, the first (Roghudi Nuovo, meaning "new Roghudi" and housing the communal seat) is an enclave in the communal territory of Melito di Porto Salvo, near the Ionian Sea coast; the second, Roghudi Vecchio, is located in the mainland at the foot of the Aspromonte. Roghudi Nuovo was founded in 1973 after two consecutive floods had made Roghudi Vecchio uninhabitable."_




Italy - Roghudi (Aspromonte) di dario lorenzetti, su Flickr


--


----------



## Hut_17 (Nov 9, 2011)

ApoJapo said:


> Dolomites by ApoJapo1, on Flickr


Great photo!!


----------



## ApoJapo (Sep 21, 2009)

Thx 



ApoJapo said:


> Dolomites by ApoJapo1, on Flickr
> 
> Sorry guys, it seems I'm posting the same photos...


My mind is deteriorating. I replaced the above post with a new photo instead of the photo that was already been posted by myself 2 pages ago. Now we doesn't have any duplicates anymore.


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1497. Epic snowfalls in central Italy these days, this is the town of *Urbino* a few hours ago, *Marche*.


2012-02-11 12.46.39 di Ifg Urbino, su Flickr


--


----------



## ApoJapo (Sep 21, 2009)

Dolomites by ApoJapo1, on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1498. Winter geometries, *Asciano* countryside, *Tuscany*.


Electric poles in a row di arunte, su Flickr


--


----------



## ApoJapo (Sep 21, 2009)

Dolomites by ApoJapo1, on Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

mi3max said:


> 1498. Winter geometries, *Asciano* countryside, *Tuscany*.
> 
> 
> Electric poles in a row di arunte, su Flickr
> ...



fabulous shot of rolling hills, amazing landscape from Italy...:cheers:


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1500. *Piedimonte Matese *is a comune (municipality) in the Province of Caserta, *Campania*.


Shortly before of the sunset di pca22ev, su Flickr


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1501. Unknown *Venice*, *Veneto*.



Venice (Thanks x 1000 comments) di Carmelo61 - Photo Passion .... Ciao, su Flickr


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1502. *San Pietro in Valle* is a medieval abbey in the comune of Ferentillo in *Umbria*.
Nowadays the abbey hosts a luxury hotel.


Abbazia San Pietro in Valle di Massimo Tacchi, su Flickr


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1503. *Sa Carrela 'e Nanti* is the traditional carnival of Santu Lussurgiu, *Sardinia*.


Sa Carrela 'e nanti di Alex Siddi, su Flickr

--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1504. *Coumba Freida* is the traditional carnival of Allein, *Aosta Valley*.









http://static.turistipercaso.it/image/c/carnevale/carnevale_ptbb4.T0.jpg

--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1505. *Torbiere del Sebino* nature reserve, *Lombardy*.
Some of the main features of the Torbiere are the abundance of marsh reed and waterfowl.


HDR Torbiere del Sebino - Italy di Toxicodendron Radicans, su Flickr


--


----------



## Bluemooncm78 (Aug 11, 2011)

What a romantic scenery...


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1506. The *Aragonese Castle* & islet, the fortress is part of the island of Ischia, Gulf of Naples, *Campania*.
_The Aragonese Castle (Castello Aragonese, Ischia Ponte) was built on a rock near the island in 474 BC, by Hiero I of Syracuse. At the same time, two towers were built to control enemy fleets' movements. The rock was then occupied by Parthenopeans (the ancient inhabitants of Naples). In 326 BC the fortress was captured by Romans, and then again by the Parthenopeans. In 1441 Alfonso V of Aragon connected the rock to the island with a stone bridge instead of the prior wood bridge, and fortified the walls in order to defend the inhabitants against the raids of pirates._
Wikipedia...


Medieval castle di Marite2007, su Flickr


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1507. *Piazza del Popolo*, Cesena, *Emilia-Romagna*.


Cesena by night! di Reportergimmi, su Flickr


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1508. *Ivrea*, the _Battle of the Oranges_ is the traditional carnival of Ivrea, *Piedmont*.


Ivrea carnevale 2010 di Wotton06, su Flickr

--


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

wow amazing , im waiting for more pics


----------



## tommolo (Mar 25, 2008)

Flavio Vecchi said:


> 1521. Reggia di *Caserta*, *Campania*


Great picture of one of Europe's most spectacular palace (and pretty much unknown compared to its potential, if you've been there you would know what I mean). There are no official data about its surface, but official sources says it has been built in a ground area of 44 thousand square meters. Multiply that number for the 5 floors of the palace and the 2 underground floors, and you'll get a monster number of 300 thousand square meters. Waiting for an official esteem about its total surface, we have to take just these esteems. This building, with more than 1200 monumental rooms (not the total number of rooms, just the monumental one) and more than 40 completely frescoed rooms, this building just seems too big and too magnificent to be measured


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ I used to live about 25km from the Caserta Palace in the town of Gricignano di Aversa and was truly amazed by the splendor of this beautiful edifice during my 1st visit!! mg:


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

Flavio Vecchi said:


> How can I credit the photographer? I can't find it on flickr!


*1: select*










*2: copy&paste*











you get this:



Reggia di Caserta / Caserta Palace, Italy - Baroque Gardens di Mo Westein 1, su Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1522. *Piazza dei Signori*, Treviso, *Veneto*.


Piazza dei Signori di efilpera, su Flickr


--


----------



## dreaad (Nov 22, 2004)

mi3max said:


> 1508. *Ivrea*, the _Battle of the Oranges_ is the traditional carnival of Ivrea, *Piedmont*.
> 
> 
> Ivrea carnevale 2010 di Wotton06, su Flickr
> ...


epic


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1523. *Anversa degli Abruzzi* is a comune (municipality) in the Province of L'Aquila, *Abruzzo*.


Anversa degli Abruzzi di Adi Vastano, su Flickr


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1524. The lighthouse of *Capo Spartivento*, *Sardinia*.
This is an old lighthouse, still in use, recently turned into a luxury guesthouse.








tinypic.com

bonus pic:
infinity pool









tinypic.com


--


----------



## Laurus Pt (May 19, 2011)

mi3max said:


> 1524. The lighthouse of *Capo Spartivento*, *Sardinia*.
> This is an old lighthouse, still in use, recently turned into a luxury guesthouse.
> 
> 
> ...


Great idea!

I would like to do the same in some Portuguese lighthouses.


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1525.* Porta San Niccolò* (aka San Niccolò tower), Florence, *Tuscany*.


Scents of Europe di JoLoLog, su Flickr



--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1526. *Gola del Furlo*, *Marche*.

*Wikipedia*
_The Furlo Pass (Italian: Gola del Furlo or Passo del Furlo) is a gorge on the ancient Roman road Via Flaminia in the Marche region of central Italy, where it passes near the Candigliano river, an affluence of the Metauro.
The Roman emperor Vespasian had a gallery built here to facilitate passage on the Via Flaminia in the narrowest point of the gorge (hence the name, from the Latina forulum, meaning "small hole")._



Marche033.jpg di fabio pastori, su Flickr


--


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

1527. *Siena (Tuscany*


Duomo di Siena di gwickler, su Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1528. The village of *Tolpei*, municipality of La Val (German: Wengen; Italian: La Valle), *Trentino-Alto Adige/Südtirol*. 


La Valle, Wengen, La Val (Loc. Tolpei con la chiesetta di Santa Barbara) (2) di cicrico, su Flickr


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1529. *Arpino* is a comune (municipality) in the province of Frosinone, *Latium*.


La domenica...del villaggio di Giancarlo Mella (OFF), su Flickr


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1530. The new *Gervasutti Bivouac*, Freboudze glacier, *Aosta Valley*.

Designed by LEAPfactory - Turin, the new bivouac is built on a completely different concept, totally eco-sustainable without interference with the surrounding area.
The survival unit with twelve-person capacity, has an electric induction cooker, bunk beds, high thermal insulation and rescue equipments.
It generates its own energy with photovoltaic film-coated outer shell.


37_michelangelo filippi_L1005887 di LEAP FACTORY, su Flickr


bonus pic:
the habitat module shown in Courmayeur


17_gughi fassino_MG_7171 di LEAP FACTORY, su Flickr

--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1531. *Florence*, the Great Synagogue of Florence or Tempio Maggiore, *Tuscany*.



Italie - Toscane di Thierry B, su Flickr


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1532. *Finale Ligure*, province of Savona, *Liguria*.


_IGP3213 di DigitalGal [...], su Flickr


--


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

wow amazing pics of this amazing country


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1533. *Villa Pallavicino*, Stresa, Lake Maggiore, *Piedmont*.


Lake Maggiore - Stresa - Villa Pallavicino di bautisterias, su Flickr

--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1534. *Rotondella* is a town and comune in the province of Matera, *Basilicata*.


Rotondella di basilicata, su Flickr


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1535. *Malcesine*, Garda lake, *Veneto*.


Malcesine Castle (Lago di Garda) di stastie, su Flickr


--


----------



## Dakaro (Nov 20, 2011)

Very nice pictures from Italy, guys! Thanks! :applause:


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

1562. Bolzano, the capital of the South Tyrol province in northern Italy.


Bolzano Cathedral by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

1563. Another one from Bolzano

Bolzano by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## Silano (Feb 28, 2012)

1564 - *Orta San Giulio* is a town on Orta Lake in *Piedmont* region. 









Copyrights: http://www.flickr.com/photos/1240/68...n/photostream/


----------



## Turick (Mar 10, 2007)

^^
Wrong map!

Edit: Now it's ok kay:. Thanks


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Thanks for your contributions. Please remember to follow the progressive numbering. Next photo is #1565.


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

#1565 Bolzano Maretsch Castle


Bolzano Maretsch Castle by barnyz, on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

Federicoft said:


> Thanks for your contributions. Please remember to follow the progressive numbering. Next photo is #1565.


Thanks, i'm working on the n-w regions, n-e regions, centre, South & Islands summaries, only posts respecting the rules (numbering, dimensions) will be included.


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1566. *Mount Etna* (an active stratovolcano on the east coast of Sicily) eruption, *Sicily*.


Etna eruption on 16 nov 2006 di brunombo, su Flickr


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1567. *Calcata* is a village in the Province of Viterbo, *Latium*.


Calcata, Roma di ▲Siro▲, su Flickr


--


----------



## Kriativus (Jul 23, 2007)

mi3max said:


> 1557. The road to *Passo San Boldo*, province of Treviso, *Veneto*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:uh:


----------



## Kriativus (Jul 23, 2007)

1568. *Agnone* _is a city and comune in the province of Isernia, in the Molise region of southern Italy. Agnone is known for the manufacturing of bells by the Marinelli Bell Foundry. 

The Pontifical Fonderia Marinelli (the Marinelli Pontifical Foundry) is an ancient factory of bells that has been operating in Agnone for nearly a millennium. It ranks as one of the oldest companies in the world, where the Marinelli family has run the foundry for the last 1000 years._










Copyrights: http://www.flickr.com/photos/palnstorfer/4502278412/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Silano (Feb 28, 2012)

1569 - *Santa Cesarea Terme* is a comune in Lecce Province, Apulia. It's known as a famous thermal resort in Salento peninsula.









Copyrights: http://www.flickr.com/photos/arpista/3817681587/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

wow amazing


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*1570. Piazza Plebiscito dalla Reggia , La chiesa di San Francesco di Paola dal portone del palzzo reale di Napoli.*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7251/7108784905_4ab2d23365_b_d.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*1571. Sanremo , Liguria , Santuario della Madonna della Costa*










http://farm3.staticflickr.com/2326/2277127257_8419902712_b_d.jpg


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great pictures. I especially like the one with the huge herd of goats.


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

Silano said:


> 1569 - *Santa Cesarea Terme* is a comune in Lecce Province, Apulia. It's known as a famous thermal resort in Salento peninsula.


Wow! It's new for me.

Very beautiful.


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

*1572- Lake Garda seen from the top of Monte Baldo*, *(province of Verona, Veneto)*. Monte Baldo is called the "Garden of Europe" due to its great variety of climates, plants and animals, ranging from mediterranean species at the lake level (where some among italy's finest olive oils are produced), to alpine at the summit. 


Cima Costabella - Monte Baldo di Coltri Simone, su Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*1573. Catania , Sicilia , Italy*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7112/7103068559_05c184985f_b_d.jpg


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

jjkdc said:


> Buongiorno,


You got PM.


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1615. *Palazzo Archinto*, Robecco sul Naviglio, *Lombardy*.


Robecco sul Naviglio (Milano) – Palazzo Archinto e il ponte degli scalini di giovanni_novara, su Flickr


--


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

1616. The *Zisa Castle* in Palermo, the summer residence of the Norman kings. Clearly inspired by Moorish architecture, it was coinceived in the 12nd century as a part of the large hunting resort known as _Genoard_ ("Paradise on Earth") that included also the Cuba Sottana, the Cuba Soprana and the Uscibene palace.


pic by molovate on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/molovate/2926448875/. All rights reserved.


---


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

thanks for the wonderful photos from Italia...:cheers2:


----------



## Annibale (Dec 30, 2006)

Federicoft said:


> 1616. The *Zisa Castle* in Palermo, the summer residence of the Norman kings. Clearly inspired by Moorish architecture, it was coinceived in the 12nd century as a part of the large hunting resort known as _Genoard_ ("Paradise on Earth") that included also the Cuba Sottana, the Cuba Soprana and the Uscibene palace.
> 
> 
> pic by molovate on Flickr http://www.flickr.com/photos/molovate/2926448875/. All rights reserved.
> ...


Amazing...
However this post desperately needs a bonus pic protraying the entrance hall with the fountain...may i suggest this one?


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

grazie per le foto


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

Annibale said:


> Amazing...
> However this post desperately needs a bonus pic protraying the entrance hall with the fountain...may i suggest this one?


You most certainly may.


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1617. *Rome*, XX centuries of history in a catch, from foreground to background: ruins of roman Portico di Ottavia (porticus Octaviae) built over the older "portico di Metello" (porticus Metelli), a medieval house, a renaissance Palazzo and the XVIIth century dome of Santa Maria in Portico, *Latium*.


Portico d'Ottavia di stijn, su Flickr


--


----------



## yuri (Jan 24, 2007)

This image shows an incredible stratification!


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

amazing pics


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1618. *Gubbio*, Piazza Grande, *Umbria*.

from Wikipedia
_The city's origins are very ancient. The hills above the town were already occupied in the Bronze Age (Malone and Stoddart 1994). As Ikuvium, it was an important town of the ancient Umbrian people in pre-Roman times, made famous for the discovery there of the Eugubine (or Iguvine) Tables, a set of bronze tablets that together constitute the largest surviving text in ancient Umbrian. After the Roman conquest in the 2nd century BC — it kept its name as Iguvium — the city remained important, as attested by its Roman theater, the second-largest surviving in the world.
Gubbio became very powerful in the beginning of the Middle Ages. The town sent 1000 knights to fight in the First Crusade under the lead of count Girolamo Gabrielli, and according to an undocumented local tradition, they were the first to penetrate into the Holy Sepulchre when the city was seized (1099)._
more...


Piazza Grande di Laocoonte, su Flickr


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1619. *Sestri Levante*, the city of two seas @ night, *Liguria*.


There's still nobody home di vagabondando, su Flickr


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1620. Alta *Val Sesia* Natural Park, *Piedmont*.


Parco Naturale Alta Valsesia - liberi...tra il verde... di gabri58, su Flickr


--


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

^^ I wish I lived there


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

guys visit my thread of italy : 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1202581&page=15&highlight=


----------



## yuri (Jan 24, 2007)

1621. *Paestum*, Temple, *Campania*.









Picture taken from Flickr

--


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Tropea (VV), Calabria*










Copyright: www.tropea.biz


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*1623. Villasimius, Sardegna , Italy*



villasimius por alex maiutto, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*1624. Lake Garda , Italy*


Cable car Monte Baldo por Ferdinand1977, en Flickr


----------



## skaccomatto (Sep 3, 2004)

It's ONE pic per DAY, only ONE photo per post and you have to follow the sequential number! Everyone got it correctly for 1600+ pictures, it shouldn't be too difficult... the last page has become a mess. Stop trolling around, bloody hell!


----------



## ossocgf (Jun 16, 2012)

mi3max said:


> 1640. *Lake Braies*, South-Tyrol, *Trentino Alto-Adige*.
> 
> 
> lago di Braies di Luigi Alesi, su Flickr
> ...


Great picture, beautiful place :cheers1:


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

So many stunning photos. Italians you are blessed with one of the most beautiful countries in the world.


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1643. The *Forte Albertino* is a fortress in Vinadio, *Piedmont*.

_Its walls have a length of about 1,200 km, with a total of 10 km internal paths on three levels.
It was built from 1834 by order of Charles Albert of Savoy on a strategic position, from which it was possible to command the surrounding valleys near to the French border. 4,000 workers came from Piedmont and Lombardy for the construction, which was finished in 1847 after a pause in 1837-1839.
During World War II, it was bombed by the Allies, and later abandoned._
Wikipedia



Forte di Vinadio di car.lo's, su Flickr


--


----------



## Dakaro (Nov 20, 2011)

^^ I love it! This is EUROPE!!!! :cheers:


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1644. *Santa Maria del Monte* is a neighbourhood of Varese, *Lombardy*.


La Befana a Santa Maria del Monte - Varese di dolomitico, su Flickr


--


----------



## eddeux (Jun 16, 2010)

^^During night, and if it snows there, it must be more beautiful than it already is.


----------



## autskai (May 23, 2011)

Incredible views!


----------



## Silano (Feb 28, 2012)

1645 - *Ponte degli Alpini* on Brenta river, *Bassano del Grappa*, Veneto


Il Ponte Vecchio por Franco Ferri Mala, no Flickr


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

èđđeůx;92540770 said:


> ^^During night, and if it snows there, it must be more beautiful than it already is.


From the slopes of Santa Maria del Monte (also named Sacromonte) you can stare at seven lakes underneath.


----------



## silviubad (Jan 17, 2009)

Cossano Canavese and Masino Castle:
_The Masino Castle, property of FAI since 1988. It was built in the 11th century by the Valperga family, a solid clan on a par with the principal European dynasties, thanks to their presumed and claimed descent from Arduino, the first King of Italy, who is buried in the Chapel. Aside from the frescoes, the paintings, the sculptures, and original furnishings, the castle also preserves a rich family archive and a library of approximately twenty thousand volumes._


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

wow incredible pics of italy


----------



## legolego (Feb 12, 2009)

1647. *Bielmonte* Oasi Zegna & International Air Festival , *Biella, Piedmont*

"*Conca dei Rododendri"*


Oasi Zegna (Biella), Conca dei Rododendri di Oasi Zegna - Official, su Flickr

Bonus Pic

*"Air Festival"*


Oasi Zegna (Biella) - Festa Internazionale dell'Aria a Bielmonte di Oasi Zegna - Official, su Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

Nice pics, btw, please use the 1024x format if possible, for Bielmonte's photo is available.


----------



## legolego (Feb 12, 2009)

^^
Done


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1648. *Vagli Sotto* is a comune (municipality) in the province of Lucca, *Tuscany*.


Vagli sotto di Luigi Caracappa, su Flickr


--


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*1649. Agira , Sicily , Italy*


AGIRA (EN) por walterlocascio, en Flickr


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

1650. *Capri Island, Campania.*




















Image taken by friend.


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1651. *Benevento*, Arch of Trajan , *Campania*.

_The arch was built between 114 and 117 AD._


Benevento - Arco di Traiano di Adi Vastano, su Flickr


--


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

^^ love it


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

*Castelluccio Di Norcia*
*Parco nazionale dei Monti Sibillini*









photo by me


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

*1661- Torre dell'Abate, Po Delta, Emilia-Romagna*


Torre dell'Abate di vitto.75, su Flickr

Torre dell'Abate is an ancient hydraulic structure and defensive tower in the Po Delta natural area.


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1662. *Saline di Olbia*, italian rescue forces fighting a coastal fire, *Sardinia*.


Incendio alle Saline di Olbia di Paolo Motta, su Flickr


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1663. *Mediterranean Sea*, *Scirè*, newest submarine of the Italian Navy - Class U-212. 
In the background, aircraft carrier "Cavour"( left) and cruiser "Caio Duilio" (right), *Italy*.


Scirè di Goldenpixel, su Flickr


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1664. *Oasi di Pian di Spagna* natural reserve, *Lombardy*.
_Pian di Spagna and Lago di Mezzola Nature Reserve was established to ensure
the adequate environment for the stop and nesting of migratory birds, to safeguard and maintain the natural and landscape features of the wetland.
The Nature Reserve covers an area that has been always disputed between the mainland and water at the confluence of the two valleys, 
Val Chiavenna in the north-south direction and Valtellina in the east-west direction, it is delimited by Como Lake and by Mezzola Lake.
_
http://www.parks.it


Pian di Spagna di cesare55, su Flickr


--


----------



## cesant (Oct 5, 2010)

mi3max said:


> 1664. *Oasi di Pian di Spagna* natural reserve, *Lombardy*.
> _Pian di Spagna and Lago di Mezzola Nature Reserve was established to ensure
> the adequate environment for the stop and nesting of migratory birds, to safeguard and maintain the natural and landscape features of the wetland.
> The Nature Reserve covers an area that has been always disputed between the mainland and water at the confluence of the two valleys,
> ...


where Adda and Mera meet lake of Como (Alto Lario) 
but someone wants to build a shopping centre in Pian di Spagna also if it's a natural reserve for migratory birds :nono:


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1665. *Palazzo Vecchio* or Palazzo della Signoria, Florence, *Tuscany*.

_In 1299, the commune and people of Florence decided to build a palace, worthy of the city's importance and giving greater security, in times of turbulence, to the magistrates. Arnolfo di Cambio, the architect of the Duomo and the Santa Croce church, began constructing it upon the ruins of Palazzo dei Fanti and Palazzo dell'Esecutore di Giustizia, once owned by the Uberti family. Giovanni Villani (1276–1348) wrote in his Nuova Cronica that the Uberti were "rebels of Florence and Ghibellines", stating that the plaza was built so that the Uberti family homes would never be rebuilt on the same location. Giovanni Villani wrote that Arnolfo di Cambio incorporated the ancient tower of the Foraboschi family (the tower then known as "La Vacca" or "The Cow") as the substructure of the tower into its facade; this is why the rectangular tower (height 94 m) is not directly centered in the building. This tower contains two small cells, that, at different times, imprisoned Cosimo de' Medici (the Elder) (1435) and Girolamo Savonarola (1498). The tower is named after its designer Torre d'Arnolfo. The solid cubicle shaped building is enhanced by the simple tower with its Giorgio Lederle's clock._

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Palazzo_Vecchio


Signoria square, palazzo vecchio, Florence, italy, tuscany, di dleiva, su Flickr


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1666. Crema, *Lombardy*.


Crema di con calma, su Flickr


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1667. *Lanciano*, *Abruzzo*.










Tinypic

--


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

wow amazing


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*1668 . Mazara del Vallo , Sicily*


Il salotto di Mazara por ViajeroItalico, en Flickr


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

*1669, Punta Veleno* is a steep road that climbs Monte Baldo from Lake Garda, *Veneto*.

It is regarded as one of the steepest uphill roads in Europe, and it is likely to host a Giro d'Italia mountain stage in the next years.


Punta Veleno di fabiorandonneur, su Flickr

bonus pic:


Punta Veleno di fabiorandonneur, su Flickr


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

Climbed it by mb through the "softest" side, it's insane.


----------



## asparuh88 (Aug 27, 2009)

italiano_pellicano said:


> *1668 . Mazara del Vallo , Sicily*
> 
> 
> Il salotto di Mazara por ViajeroItalico, en Flickr


Bellissimo!


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

*1670- Tuscanian landscape in the Chianti Area*


A Tuscany delight di Edgar Barany, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*1671 - **Lampedusa Island, Sicily*

_spiaggia Isola dei Conigli
_








source: www.windoweb.it


----------



## yuri (Jan 24, 2007)

*1672 - **Pompeii - Campania*

_via Stabiana
_








source: me


----------



## Silano (Feb 28, 2012)

1673 - *Maratea* downtown - Basilicata


Maratea (Pz) por Adi Vastano, no Flickr


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

yuri said:


> *1672 - **Pompeii - Campania*
> 
> _via Stabiana
> _


Ma non c'era una foto migliore?


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

brick84 said:


> *1671 - **Lampedusa Island, Sicily*
> 
> _spiaggia Isola dei Conigli
> _
> ...


Amazing! One of the most beautiful beach in Italy


----------



## Pincio (May 30, 2007)

1674. *Castello Odescalchi*, Palo Laziale (Lazio).


Untitled by brombromp, on Flickr

---


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

1685, *Padova*, Veneto, aperitivo time in *Piazza dei Signori*


piazza dei signori padova di tonyinthecountry, su Flickr

bonus pic: the famous venetian Spritz (and Villa Contarini, Padova in the background)


Spritz is good! di cianotico, su Flickr


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

*1686*, *Turin *(Piedmont), *Castle of Valentino*


L'alcova della Madama Reale - The alcove of the Royal Madam di Cristina 63, su Flickr

The Castle of Valentino (Italian Castello del Valentino) is an historic building in the north-west Italian city of Turin. It is located in Valentino Park, and is the seat of the Architecture Faculty of the Polytechnic University of Turin. It is one of the Residences of the Royal House of Savoy included in the list of UNESCO World Heritage Sites in 1997.
The ancient castle was bought by Duke Emmanuel Philibert of Savoy on the advice of Andrea Palladio. The name Valentino, first mentioned in 1275, seems to derive from a saint called Valentine whose relics were venerated in a church which stood nearby.


A cutaway drawing of the palace.The current structure is due to Princess Christine Marie of France (1606–1663), wife of Victor Amadeus I, who dwelt here from 1630. It has a horseshoe shape, with four round towers at each angle, and a wide inner court with a marble pavement. The ceilings of the false upper floors are clearly in transalpino (i.e. French) style. The façade sports a huge coat of arms of the House of Savoy. Works lasted until 1660.

On the figure of the French noblewoman malignant rumors, that told of a place of Castle del Valentino amorous encounters with gentlemen and servants that ended at the bottom of a well thrown by the noble lover, who seems to have also built an underground passage, and true own gallery that also crossed the bed of the Po, to connect the Royal Castle to the Royal Vineyard, the scene of amorous encounters between her and his advisor Filippo of Agliè.

Minor modifications were made in the early nineteenth century; at this time, too, much of the seventeenth-century furniture was carried off by French troops. For the next half century the palace was more or less abandoned and fell into a state of disrepair. Renovations were carried out in 1860 when it was selected as the seat of the engineering faculty of Turin; it has been further restored in recent years.

Today it is the central building of the Architecture faculty of the Polytechnic University of Turin.
(source: Wikipedia)


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

*1687, Orvieto, Umbria: wine, cheese, salami*. 

Tuscany and Umbria are famous for their salami, for their cheese, for their wildpigs, for their wines...Italy is beautiful, but when you enter a shop like this it can get even more beautiful. 


Orvieto Charcuterie di jtdiego, su Flickr

bonus pic: a perfect combination of art and wine...the attonishing Duomo di Orvieto refelcted in a glass of local white wine.


CinCin / Cheers di [email protected] ... few days of break, su Flickr


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

*1688, Le Piramidi di Segonzano, prov. Autonoma di Trento*


Piramidi di Terra di Giuseppe Desideri, su Flickr

The Segonzano "Pyramids" are spectacular pinnacles and an attonishing geological phaenomenon, created around 50k years ago by erosion. They are not made out of rock, but of soil and small stones.


----------



## Silano (Feb 28, 2012)

1689 - *Barrea*, a village on the shore of the Lake of Barrea, *Abruzzo*. 


Barrea por peet-astn, no Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1690. The brackish pond of *Molentargius*, it is located near the city of *Cagliari*, *Sardinia*.


La sfilata de "sa Genti Arrubia" (la "Gente Rossa") / The parade of the "Red People" di simonetta manca (Always more busy! Sorry!), su Flickr


--


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

1691, *Gallipoli *is an ancient town in Apulia, located on the Ionian Sea. 


0028 - Italy - Gallipoli di NetFred-2007, su Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1692. *San Romedio* Sanctuary, Val di Non, *Trentino - Alto Adige*.

_The Sanctuary lies on a rock 90 m tall and consists several churches and chapels that follow the orography of the rock and are linked together by a steep staircase of 131 steps. 
The buildings have been built in different periods. The oldest one is dated back to 1000 A.D. and lies upon the grave of the hermit Romedio. 
The whole complex consists of 5 churches: 
the Addolorata Church, built as thanksgiving for the peace after the First World War, 
the Church of S. Giorgio built in 1489, 
the Church of S. Michele built in 1514 , 
the Main Church of S. Romedio built in 1536,
the Old Church , the first one to be built, with the relics of the Saint. In particular the first churches were built on the stones that the first pilgrims brought to the sacred place as a sort of votive offerings._
www.dolomiti.it


VALDINON (8) di AGRITURISMO LA CANONICA, su Flickr


--


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

1693. *Gradara (PU)*, Marche. Food festival "Cuochi senza frontiere"


Cuochi senza Frontiere a Gradara di glauco's & antonella's, su Flickr

Gradara is a town and comune in the province of Pesaro and Urbino, in the region of Marche in central Italy. It is located 25 km from Rimini and 13 km from Pesaro.
The ancient town is characterized by a double line of medieval walls and by the massive Castle, one of the best preserved in Italy. It is famous as being the location of the episode of Paolo and Francesca described by Dante Alighieri in the V Canto of his Inferno.


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

1694. *Jesolo (Venezia),* _*Jesolo Beach Houses*_ (Richard Meier).


Richard Meier: it's nearly over, but I'm over for sure... di Guido Ranieri Da Re (away), su Flickr

One of the new projects in the dynamic coast city of Jesolo

bonus pic: view from the Merville tower in Jesolo


Merville "Casa nel Parco" Jesolo Lido (VE) - Terrazzi della Torre di Setten Genesio SpA, su Flickr


----------



## Silano (Feb 28, 2012)

1695 - Aerial view of *Craco* ruins, *Basilicata*.


Craco por Basilicata Turistica, no Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1696. *Torre Colimena*, *Apulia*.


torre colimena di Antonio_Trogu, su Flickr


--


----------



## legolego (Feb 12, 2009)

1697.* Sant'Apollinare in Classe*


Sant'Apollinare in Classe di saintpeg, su Flickr


The Basilica of Sant' Apollinare in Classe is an important monument of Byzantine art near Ravenna, Italy. When the UNESCO inscribed eight Ravenna sites on the World Heritage List, it cited this basilica as "an outstanding example of the early Christian basilica in its purity and simplicity of its design and use of space and in the sumptuous nature of its decoration".

The imposing brick structure was erected at the beginning of 6th century by order of Bishop Ursicinus, using money from the Greek banker Iulianus Argentarius. It was certainly located next to a Christian cemetery, and quite possibly on top of a pre-existing pagan one, as some of the ancient tombstones were re-used in its construction.

Sant'Apollinare in Classe was consecrated on May 9, 549 by Bishop Maximian and dedicated to Saint Apollinaris, first bishop of Ravenna and Classe. The Basilica is thus contemporary with the Basilica of San Vitale of Ravenna. In 856, the relics of Saint Apollinaris were transferred from the Basilica of Sant'Apollinare in Classe to the Basilica of Sant' Apollinare Nuovo in Ravenna.

The exterior has a large façade with two simple uprights and one mullioned window with three openings. The narthex and building to the right of the entry are later additions, as is the fine 9th century round bell tower with mullioned windows.

[wikipedia]


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

Great Basilica! The interior is amazing.


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

1698, *Maratona dles Dolomites*, climb of Passo Gardena (prov. autonoma di Bolzano)

 Gardena di BikeTrotter, su Flickr

_The Maratona dles Dolomites (Dolomites Marathon), is an annual single-day road bicycle race covering seven spectacular mountain passes in the Dolomites. Open to amateurs cyclists, the Maratona—with 9,000 riders from over 40 nations—is one of the biggest Italian Granfondo bicycle races.[1] National Geographic described it as "one of the biggest, most passionate, and most chaotic bike races on Earth."_ wikipedia


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

1699, *Barolo and the Langhe landscape*, province of Cuneo, *Piedmont*

 Barolo ed i suoi cru di claudio marchini, su Flickr

This charming little village (739 inhabitants) is home for the production of the famous Barolo wine.


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

*1700, Aqua Claudia, Park of the roman aqueducts, Rome, Lazio*








[/url] Quasi come ai tempi del "Grand Tour".... di leosagnotti, su Flickr[/IMG]

_The Parco degli Acquedotti is a public park in Rome, Italy. It is part of the Appian Way Regional Park and is of approximately 15 ha. The park is named after the aqueducts, crossed on one side by the Aqua Felix and containing part of the Aqua Claudia and the remains of Villa delle Vignacce to the South East. The park is served by the subway stations Lucio Sestio and Giulio Agricola (line A).
Although just 8 km from the centre of Rome, the park has been protected from development and retains a rustic air. Towards the South and East of the park crops are still grown and sheep can be found grazing
_
wikipedia


----------



## Silano (Feb 28, 2012)

1701 - *Sperlinga, Sicily*









Copyrights: http://www.flickr.com/photos/januzzo/7334462758/


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

*1702, Watermill in Refrontolo*, Veneto



Molinetto della Croda di Teone!, su Flickr


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

1703, *Sacra di San Michele*, province of Turin, *Piedmont*

_The Sacra di San Michele, sometimes known as Saint Michael's Abbey, is a religious complex on Mount Pirchiriano, situated on the south side of the Val di Susa overlooking the villages of Avigliana and Chiusa di San Michele, northern Italy. The abbey, which for much of its history came under Benedictine rule, is now entrusted to the Rosminians. A special regional law acknowledges it as the "Symbolic monument of the Piedmont region"_ from wikipedia


Sacra di San Michele di morphyne, su Flickr


----------



## Silano (Feb 28, 2012)

1713 - *Fontainemore*, Aosta Valley


Fontainemore 1 por anto_gal, no Flickr


----------



## Kriativus (Jul 23, 2007)

1714. *Mondavio*, Le Marche









Copyrights: http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-SCq3AbWCz...tl_OLUY/s1600/Mondavio-Hilltoptown-Le-Mar.jpg


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

^^ lovely village! :cheers:


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1715. The *St. Benedict's monastery*, *Subiaco*, Latium.

_The Monastery of St. Benedict in Subiaco enshrines the cave (Sacro Speco) in which St. Benedict lived as a hermit before he organized his first monastic community. Subiaco is located southeast of Rome.

Located amid spectacular natural scenery, the monastery is still active but welcomes visitors to pray at Benedict's cave and explore the church covered in beautiful medieval frescoes. Among the many fascinating frescoes is a portrait of St. Francis of Assisi painted during his lifetime._
http://www.sacred-destinations.com/italy/subiaco-san-benedetto









 tinypic.com/ 

BP:

Subiaco - Monastero di San Benedetto di gengish, su Flickr

--


----------



## Silano (Feb 28, 2012)

1716 - *Lake Fusine*, Friuli-Venezia Giulia


Lago di Fusine superiore - Explore Oct 12, 2010 #428 por Elido Turco - Gigi, no Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1717. *Positano*, an unusual view from the sea, *Campania*.


Scorcio di Crisbina, su Flickr


--


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

^^ amazing pic!


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

mi3max said:


> 1715. The *St. Benedict's monastery*, *Subiaco*, Latium.


Wow!

Amazing.


----------



## Silano (Feb 28, 2012)

1718 - *San Vito Lo Capo*, a famous shore destination in west Sicily


Il bel paese - San Vito lo Capo (TP) por 24.05circa, no Flickr


----------



## Silano (Feb 28, 2012)

1719 - *Sanctuary of Vicoforte*, Piedmont.

From Wikipedia: _The Santuario di Vicoforte to honour the Virgin Mary is a monumental church located in the commune of Vicoforte, province of Cuneo, Piedmont, northern Italy. It is known for having the largest elliptical cupola in Europe. It originated as a small medieval sanctuary, consisting of a modest shrine containing a fifteenth-century fresco depicting a Madonna and Child. Around 1590 a shooting party passed by and a huntsman accidentally struck the image of the Virgin. According to legend, she began to bleed. The penitent huntsman added his arquebus to the shrine and began to collect the large sum of money which would be needed to repair the damage and expiate his sin. Today the arquebus is preserved in a chapel of the sanctuary near the fresco which it had disfigured._









Copyrights: http://www.flickr.com/photos/karolos-trivizas/5804325980/sizes/l/in/photostream/

*Bonus:*


Santuario Regina Montis Regalis por Jody Art, no Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1720. *Spoleto*, the Rocca Albornoziana, *Umbria*.
The construction of the fortress was started by Pope Innocenzo VI in 1359 AD.


Spoleto di M!chele, su Flickr

--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1721. *Casina delle Civette*, an English-style (?) mansion in the heart of *Rome*, park of Villa Torlonia, *Latium*.

_The Casina delle Civette (House of the Owls), which was the residence of Prince Giovanni Torlania the younger until his death in 1938, is the result of a series of transformations and additions to the nineteenth century “Swiss Cabin”, which, positioned at the edge of the park and hidden by an artificial hillock, was originally intended as a refuge from the formality of the main residence..._more


La Casina Delle Civette - The Little House Of The Owls di Riccardo Granaroli ★Totoro88★, su Flickr

--


----------



## Silano (Feb 28, 2012)

1722 - The picturesque village of *Varenna* on Lake Como, Lombardy


Varenna - Lake Como Italy por mbell1975, no Flickr


----------



## leo_mp (Oct 3, 2010)

Italy, as beautiful as ever, I miss you


----------



## TheReconstructer (May 27, 2011)

Kriativus said:


> 1714. *Mondavio*, Le Marche
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Amazing!*


----------



## TheReconstructer (May 27, 2011)

*Venezia*









*http://www.panoramio.com/user/5285430*


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1723. *Siracusa*, Ortigia, Piazza Duomo at night, *Sicily*.


Siracusa-Ortigia, Piazza Duomo, Gran Caffè del Duomo, Palazzo Beneventano und Rathaus di HEN-Magonza, su Flickr


--


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

very nice


----------



## Silano (Feb 28, 2012)

1724 - *Castello del Boccale* in * Livorno*, Tuscany. The building is composed by a rectangle form surrounded of more three little towers.


Livorno - Castello Del Boccale por Adi Vastano, no Flickr


----------



## Silano (Feb 28, 2012)

1725 - *Pizzo* is a seaside town in Calabria, near Vibo Valentia.


Calabria 2008 , PIZZO por alesduchac, no Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1726. *Capo Caccia*, Sardinia.


Capo Caccia 1 di Xevi V, su Flickr


--


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

*1727, Bagnaia, Italy*


Riflessi..oni alla Fontana del Quadrato by sirVictor59, on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

^^
double post for same picture, using the _<search this thread>_ tool, up on the right, could be a good idea.


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1727. *Val di Preda Rossa*, Valtellina, *Lombardy*.


Val Masino (44) Val Preda Rossa di massimo.bottelli, su Flickr

--


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

^^Nice one


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

mi3max said:


> ^^
> double post for same picture, using the _<search this thread>_ tool, up on the right, could be a good idea.


yeah...should've done that before hno:


----------



## Silano (Feb 28, 2012)

1728 - *Peschici* view from the sea, Apulia


Peschici por albygent, no Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1729. *Naples*, Cloister of St. Martin's Charterhouse, *Campania*.


Italië, Golf van Napels, juni 2010. di Martha de Jong-Lantink, su Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1730. The *Milan* skyline, as seen from Colma di Sormano (Lombard Prealps), *Lombardy*.
In the background the Oltrepò Pavese hills and the Ligurian Apennines.



La skyline di Milano dalla Colma di Sormano in una giornata di föhn di ventofreddo, su Flickr


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1731. *Pennabilli* is a comune (municipality) in the Province of Rimini, *Emilia-Romagna*.


Pennabilli di rivieradirimini, su Flickr

--


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

deleted by Taller Better as there is no photo credit

The old bridge


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1733. *Fossombrone, Marche*.


Ponte di Fossombrone di Frank, su Flickr


--


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

mi3max said:


> 1733. *Fossombrone, Marche*.
> 
> 
> Ponte di Fossombrone di Frank, su Flickr
> ...


Lovely!


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

*1734.* Representation of *Aida *by Giuseppe Verdi at the *Arena di Verona* summer festival, Veneto


_The Verona Arena (Arena di Verona) is a Roman amphitheatre in Piazza Bra in Verona, Italy, which is internationally famous for the large-scale opera performances given there. It is one of the best preserved ancient structures of its kind. _ from wikipedia.org



http://www.arena.it/it-IT/arena/programma-2013.html source fondazione arena.it


----------



## Silano (Feb 28, 2012)

1735 - *Seiser Alm* (Italian: *Alpe di Siusi*), Trentino-Alto Adige/South Tyrol.


Valley por szaran, no Flickr


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

^^ To me, the best place in the entire Alps. A paradise on earth :cheers:


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1736. *Tonnarella dell'Uzzo* beach, Lo Zingaro nature reserve, *Sicily*.




Tonnarella Dell'Uzzo di Dorli Photography, su Flickr


--


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

*1736, Soleri Viaduct, Cuneo, Piedmont*

Opened in 1933, it's a multifunctional bridge (rail and road) over the Stura di Demonte river.


pontecuneo [1600x1200] di lelius, su Flickr


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

^^ f**k we posted simultaneously...


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

_*ITALY - Central regions*_

_Summary of posted pics._
__________________________________________




Tuscany:
*9*_ Siena_ | *24*_ Chiesa di S. Maria Forisportam - Lucca_ | *61*_ Monticchiello_ | *63*_ Piazza San Lorenzo - Firenze_ | *64*_ Piazza della S.Annunziata - Firenze_ | *65*_ Cimitero Falciani - Firenze_ | *77*_ Pitigliano_ | *79*_ Bagno Vignoni_ | *125*_ Fiume Arno - Firenze_ | *142*_ Ponte a Rigo_ | *152*_ Sorano _ | *157*_ Montepulciano _ | *159*_ S.Miniato _ | *160*_bis__ San Cerbone - Massa Marittima _ | *169*_ Piazza Anfiteatro - Lucca _ | *186*_ Isola d'Elba_ | *189*_ Villa Torrigiani - Camigliano_ | *206*_ Piazza Pio II - Pienza_ | *243*_ Pienza_ | *253*_ Firenze_ | *263*_ Santa Maria della Spina - Pisa_ | *377*_ Chiesa di San Biagio - Montepulciano_ | *413*_ Castel Sonnino - Livorno_ | *428*_ Villa Saletta_ | *429*_ Alpi Apuane_ | *434*_ Cattedrale di S. Stefano - Prato_ | *437*_ San Miniato al Monte - Firenze_ | *449*_ Villa Medicea - Poggio a Caiano_ | *474*_ Piazza Salimbeni - Siena_ | *481*_ Monteriggioni_ | *489*_ Crete Senesi_ | *500*_ Thermal pools - Saturnia_ | *552*_ Sorano_ | *586*_ Isola di Montecristo_ | *595*_ Val d'Orcia_ | *598*_ Argentario (Grosseto)_ | *603*_ Loggia della Signoria - Firenze_ | *624*_ Firenze_ | *644*_ Pietrasanta (Lucca)_ | *672*_Terrazza Mascagni - Livorno_ | *722*_ Florence in winter_ | *734*_ Sovana - Sorano_ | *767*_ Val d'Elsa_ | *784*_ II WW memorial - Florence_ | *790*_ Gargonza_ | *798*_ Talamone_ | *827*_ San Gimignano_ | *828*_ Lajatico monument - Pisa_ | *833*_ Buriano_ | *968*_ Monterotondo Marittimo_ | *1005*_ Retone di Perelli, Piombino_ | *1012*_ Pieve di San Giovanni Battista, Ponte allo Spino _ | *1014*_ Piazza della Cisterna, San Gimignano_ | *1028*_ Diaccia Botrona, Castiglione della Pescaia_ | *1032*_ Castello di Boccale, Antignano_ | *1047*_ Palio di Siena_ | *1051*_ Ponte Vecchio, Florence_ | *1062*_ Crete Senesi, Asciano_ | *1064*_ Palazzo Salimbeni, Siena_ | *1066*_ Palazzo Davanzati, Florence_ | *1081*_ Pistoia_ | *1097*_ San Miniato_ | *1109*_ Piazza dell'Anfiteatro, Lucca_ | *1119*_ The Cathedral of Siena_ | *1127*_ Island of Montecristo_ | *1129*_ Basilica Santa Maria dei Servi, Siena_ | *1139*_ Piazza Grande, Arezzo_ | *1144*_ Lighthouse, Island of Capraia_ | *1171*_ San Quirico d'Orcia_ | *1179*_ The Bell Tower of the Cathedral of SS Peter and Paul, Pitigliano_ | *1231*_ Ferrato Beach_ | *1249*_ Arezzo city walls_ | *1278*_ Monteriggioni_ | *1305*_ Roofs of Florence_ | *1311*_ Pontremoli_ | *1312*_ Ponzanello_ | *1320*_ Boboli Gardens_ | *1322*_ Larderello, geothermal power plant_ | *1442*_ Castiglione di Garfagnana_ | *1454*_ Fornovolasco_ | *1476*_ Vicopisano_ | *1481*_ Villa La Petraia - Florence_ | *1495*_ Badia a Ruoti_ | *1498*_ Asciano countryside_ | *1525*_ Porta San Niccolò - Florence_ | *1527*_ Cathedral façade - Siena_ | *1531*_ Tempio Maggiore - Florence_ | *1550*_ Certaldo_ | *1587*_ Parco della Maremma_ | *1608*_ San Gimignano's towers_ | *1648*_ Vagli Sotto_ | *1665*_ Palazzo Vecchio - Florence_ | *1675*_ Butteri of Maremma_ | *1684*_ Lucca - Basilica di San Frediano_ | *1705*_ Palio di Siena_ | *1724*_ Castello Boccale (2nd pic)_



Marche:
*33*_ Ripatransone_ | *73*_ Monti Sibillini_ | *81*_ Torre di Palme_ | *109*_ Fortezza di San Leo_ | *156*_ Colline di Macerata_ | *201*_ Grotte di Frasassi_ | *211*_ Frontone_ | *249*_ Ascoli Piceno_ | *300*_ Paesaggio Tolentinese_ | *344*_ Gradara_ | *420*_ Palazzo Ducale di Urbino_ | *558*_ Offida (Ascoli Piceno)_ | *614*_ Urbino_ | *709*_ Sassocorvaro_ | *736*_ San Vittore alle Chiuse (abbey) - Genga_ | *995*_ Conero_ | *1023*_ Marche countryside_ | *1074*_ Ancona_ | *1088*_ Santa Maria di Portonovo, Mount Conero Riviera_ | *1089*_ Mount Conero coastline_ | *1224*_ Sefro countryside_ | *1250*_ Recanati, the Townhall_ | *1302*_ Frontone_ | *1447*_ Ascoli Piceno_ | *1466*_ Jesi_ | *1473*_ Torre di Palme_ | *1493*_ Caldarola_ | *1497*_ Urbino_ | *1510*_ Castel di Luco_ | *1526*_ Gola del Furlo_ | *1552*_ Serrungarina_ | * 1586*_ Montefortino_ | *1612*_ Acquaviva Picena_ | *1656*_ Ancona, Passetto_ | *1678*_ Ancona's portici_ | *1693*_ Gradara_ | *1714*_ Mondavio_ | *1733*_ Fossombrone_



Umbria: 
*85*_ Assisi_ | *90*_ Cascata delle Marmore_ | *106*_ Spoleto_ | *112*_ Basilica di San Francesco - Assisi_ | *141*_ Perugia_ | *192*_ Foligno_ | *202*_ Orvieto_ | *345*_ Bettona_ | *492*_Spello_ | *498*_ Todi_ | *509*_ Isola Polvese_ | *519*_Orvieto skyline_ | *656*_ Pian Grande in winter - Sibillini mountains_ | *666*_ Assisi_ | *785*_ Basilica San Francesco - Assisi_ | *831*_ Cathedral of Orvieto_ | *1015*_ Palazzo dei Priori and the Fontana Maggiore, Perugia_ | *1018*_ Umbrian contryside_ | *1059*_ Pian Grande, Castelluccio di Norcia_ | *1143*_ Piazza del Popolo, Todi_ | *1219*_ Spello_ | *1235*_ Orvieto_ | *1292*_ Scheggino_ | *1331*_ Bevagna_ | *1338*_ Piazza San Benedetto, Norcia_ | *1502*_ San Pietro in Valle_ | *1519*_ Preci_ | *1553*_ Panicale_ | *1589*_ Amelia_ | *1618*_ Gubbio, Piazza Grande_ | *1641*_ Corciano_ | *1707*_ Piazza Umberto I, Panicale_ | *1720*_ Spoleto - Rocca Albornoziana_



Latium:
*34*_ Arpino_ | *51*_ Via Appia - Roma_ | *52*_ Piazza Navona - Roma_ | *68*_ Eur - Roma_ | *88*_ Santa Maria Maddalena - Roma_ | *139*_ Roma_ | *191**_ Parco dei Mostri - Bomarzo_ | *205*_ Piazza del Popolo - Roma_ | *209*_ Ponte Vittorio Emanuele II - Roma_ | *214*_ Abbazia di Fossanova_ | *215*_ Roma via Condotti_ | *244*_ Acquedotto di Claudio - Roma_ | *258*_ Ara Pacis - Roma_ | *283*_ Isola del Liri_ | *288*_ Villa Doria Pamphili - Roma_ | *304*_ Bomarzo_ | *327*_ Fontana di Trevi - Roma_ | *337*_ Torre Alfina_ | *350*_ Tempio di Adriano - Roma_ | *362*_ Abbazia di Fossanova_ | *368*_ Castel di Tora_ | *387*_ Roma_ | *393*_ Anguillara Sabazia_ | *399*_ Panoramica sui Calanchi - Civita di Bagnoregio_ | *403*_ Parco della Musica - Roma_ | *405*_ Torre Flavia - Ladispoli_ | *419*_ Castello di Santa Severa_ | *425*_ Villa Medici - Roma_ | *485*_ Villa Farnesina - Roma_ | *491*_ Mitreo (underground of the Coliseum) - Roma_ | *515*_ Quirinale Gardens - Roma_ | *528*_ Pantheon - Roma_ | *534*_ Vittoriano - Rome_ | *589*_ Trastevere - Roma_ | *597*_ Monte Soratte (Roma)_ | *599*_ Beaches of Castelporziano_ | *609*_ Piazza del Campidoglio - Roma_ | *633*_ Grand Salon of the Palazzo Barberini - Rome_ | *642*_ Monti Simbruini_ | *649*_ Lago Martignano - Roma_ | *654*_ Villa Adriana di Tivoli (Roma)_ | *658*_ river Tevere's valley_ | *660*_ Marmertine prison - Rome_ | *665*_ Cervara di Roma_ | *668*_ Cathedral of Saint John Lateran - Rome_ | *671*_ MAXXI Museum - Rome_ | *698*_ Palazzo dei Congressi - Rome_ | *735*_ Foro Piscario - Rome_ | *761*_ Villa d'Este - Tivoli_ | *772*_ Porta Tiburtina under the snow - Rome_ | *775*_ Lake Turano_ | *779*_ Piazza San Pellegrino - Viterbo_ | *799*_ Rome's alleys_ | *800*_ Santa Costanza - Rome_ | *802*_ Paganico Sabino_ | *879*_ The Roman Forum, Rome_ | *909*_ Spanish Steps, Rome_ | *919*_ Palazzo Mattei di Giove, Rome_ | *920*_ Trajan's Market, Rome_ | *921*_ Basilica of Saint Paul outside the Walls, Rome_ | *948*_ Castello della Magliana_ | *954*_ Rome skyline_ | *965*_ Around St. Peter's Square_ | *970*_ San Gregorio da Sassola_ | *971*_ MAXXI, Rome_ | *974*_ Coliseum, Rome_ | *987*_ Castel Sant'Angelo, Rome_ | *1020*_ Villa Lante, Bagnaia_ | *1052*_ Piazza Venezia, Rome_ | *1065*_ Bomarzo_ | *1077*_ Palazzo dei Papi, Viterbo_ | *1080*_ Torre Astura_ | *1084*_ Piazza Sant'Ignazio_ | *1093*_ Rome panorama_ | *1094*_ Sermoneta_ | *1116*_ Fountain of the Naiads, Rome_ | *1123*_ Galleria Sciarra, Rome_ | *1124*_ Panorama from Pincio, Rome_ | *1135*_ Sabaudia seaside_ | *1137*_ Ostia Antica_ | *1148*_ Ponte Fabricio_ | *1158*_ Fountain of Neptune, Piazza Navona, Rome_ | *1172*_ Olevano Romano_ | *1188*_ Amatrice countryside_ | *1245*_ Sala del Mappamondo - Palazzo Farnese, Caprarola_ | *1251*_ Gardens of Villa Lante, Bagnaia_ | * 1252*_ Bracciano_ | *1264*_ Ventotene's stairs_ | *1271*_ Rome sunset_ | *1303bis*_ The inner court of Quirinal Palace, Rome_ | *1326*_ Alatri_ | *1349*_ Island of Santo Stefano_ | *1352*_ Scalinata di Spagna, Rome_ | *1394*_ Kiss @Gianicolo_ | *1440*_ Largo di Torre Argentina_ | *1460*_ Gaeta_ | *1470*_ Labro_ | *1512*_ Fontana del Tritone - Roma_ | *1529*_ Arpino_ | *1537*_ Arch of Janus - Rome_ | *1567*_ Calcata_ | *1595*_ Tiburtina station - Rome_ | *1602*_ Piglio_ | *1610*_ Alvito_ | *1617*_ Portico di Ottavia - Rome_ | *1626*_ Charterhouse of Trisulti_ | *1627*_ Rome_ | *1674*_ Palo Laziale - Castello Odescalchi_ | *1677*_ Piazza di Pietra, Rome_ | *1700*_ Rome - Aqua Claudia_ | *1704*_ beach of Sperlonga_ | *1715*_ St. Benedict's monastery, Subiaco_ | *1721*_ Rome - Casina delle Civette (Villa Torlonia)_



Abruzzo:
*40*_ Monte Corvo e lago Campotosto_ | *49*_ Vasto_ | *96*_ Castello di Celano_ | *102*_ Maiella_ | *127*_ Gran Sasso_ | *136*_ S.Eufemia a Maiella_ | *170*_ Colonnella_ | *185*_ Goriano Sicoli_ | *284*_ Roccaraso_ | *392*_ Fortezza dell’Aquila_ | *434*_ Santo Stefano di Sessannio_ | *458*_ Santo Stefano di Sessannio (II)_ | *463*_ Fossa_ | *468*_ Gamberale_ | *525*_ Roccaraso_ | *1035*_ Civitella del Tronto_ | *1131*_ Corno Grande, Gran Sasso massif_ | *1145*_ Parco Nazionale d'Abruzzo_ | *1214*_ Pereto_ | *1225*_ Pietraferrazzana_ | *1227*_ Colletto di Pezza_ | *1255*_ Piazza Garibaldi, Sulmona_ | *1267*_ Loreto Aprutino_ | *1286*_ Pescara_ | *1287*_ De Cecco Businness Center, Pescara_ | *1387*_ Campo Imperatore_ | *1523*_ Anversa degli Abruzzi_ | *1580*_ Pietracamela_ | *1659*_ Pietranzoni lake_ | *1667*_ Lanciano_ | *1689*_ Barrea_


_Vatican City_
*439*_ Cappella Sistina - Città del Vaticano_ | *441*_ Stanze di Raffaello - Città del Vaticano_ | *1263*_ Ceiling of the Gallery of Geographic Maps, The Vatican Palace_ | *1480*_ St. Peters Basilica_


_*ITALY - South regions & major Islands*_

_Summary of posted pics._
__________________________________________



Molise:
*87*_ Altilia_ | *306*_ Venafro_ | *390*_ Santuario dell’Addolorata - Castelpetroso_ | *494*_ Countryside near Guglionesi_ | *557*_ Venafro (Isernia)_ | *1182*_ Capracotta_ | *1185*_ Termoli_ | *1203*_ Pesche_ | *1213*_ Natural Reserve of Pesche_ | *1304*_ Cerro al Volturno_ | *1341*_ Pizzone_ | *1439*_ Civitacampomarano_ | *1464*_ Lautilia in winter_ | *1568*_ Agnone_ | *1712*_ Guardiaregia_

 

Campania:
*38*_ Golfo di Napoli_ | *58*_ Positano_ | *76*_ Isola di Procida_ | *120*_ Faraglioni di Capri_ | *129*_ Tempio di Cerere - Paestum_ | *210*_ Centro Direzionale - Napoli_ | *265*_ Amalfi_ | *273*_ Pompei_ | *302*_ Sant'Agata dei Goti_ | *323*_ Atena Lucana_ | *358*_ Ercolano_ | *360*_ Sorrento_ | *364*_ Sapri_ | *384*_ Villa Pignatelli - Napoli_ | *411*_ Caserta Vecchia_ | *462*_ Procida_ | *562*_ Anacapri (Napoli)_ | *584*_ Napoli_ | *588*_ Red House - Anacapri_ | *596*_ Grotta Azzurra - Capri_ | *604*_ Anfiteatro Flavio - Pozzuoli_ | *608*_ Penisola Sorrentina_ | *616*_ Tempio di Serapide - Pozzuoli_ | *617*_ Antro della Sibilla - Cuma_ | *623*_ Sorrento - Campania_ | *629*_ Cusano Mutri - Benevento_ | *640*_ Roman amphitheatre - Santa Maria Capua Vetere_ | *680*_ Royal Palace of Capodimonte - Naples_ | *696*_ Piazza Dante - Naples_ | *710*_ Capua_ | *711*_ Naples_ | *723*_ Piedimonte Matese (Caserta)_ | *725*_ Clock tower, Tasso Square - Sorrento_ | *733*_ Capri_ | *737*_ Waterfont of Naples_ | *774*_ Pompei_ | *797*_ Pisciotta & Cape Palinuro_ | *877*_ Naples_| *917*_ Gesù Nuovo church_ | *955*_ Villa Rufolo (detail of cloister), Ravello_ | *994*_ Atrani_ | *1002*_ Capo di Massa_ | *1029*_ Galleria Umberto I, Naples_ | *1071*_ Agropoli_ | *1073*_ Napoli Università M1 Railway Station_ | *1100*_ Capri Island_ | *1105*_ Castel dell'Ovo_ | *1112*_ Teatro Verdi, Salerno_ | *1162*_ Amalfi_ | *1216*_ Punta Licosa_ | *1229*_ Lake Averno_ | *1238*_ Nisida_ | *1260*_ Moonrise in Positano_ | *1275*_ Preturo Irpino_ | *1288*_ Vietri sul Mare_ | *1294*_ Marina Corricella, island of Procida_ | *1303*_ Naples_ | *1328*_ Riardo_ | *1448*_ Positano_ | *1453*_ Vallone dei Mulini, Sorrento_ | *1477*_ Bacoli_ | *1485*_ Castello del Matese_ | *1500*_ Piedimonte Matese_ | *1506*_ Aragonese castle - Ischia_ | *1521*_ Reggia di Caserta_ | *1549*_ Casina Vanvitelliana - Bacoli_ | *1570*_ Piazza Plebiscito - Napoli_ | *1584*_ Piazza Nilo - Napoli_ | *1598*_ Granatello_ | *1604*_ Piazza San Gaetano, Naples_ | *1637*_ the former Royal Palace of Portici_ | *1650*_ Capri from the sky_ | *1651*_ Arch of Trajan - Benevento_ | *1672*_ Pompeii_ | *1717*_ Positano from the sea_ | *1729*_ Naples - Cloister of St. Martin's Charterhouse_



Apulia:
*4*_ Castel del Monte_ | *31*_ Alberobello_ | *54*_ Isole Tremiti_ | *84*_ Trabucchi - Gargano_ | *99*_ Lecce_ | *114*_ ILVA - Taranto_ | *122*_ Ostuni_ | *132*_ Basilica di Santa Croce - Lecce_ | *137*_ Cattedrale di San Nicola - Trani_ | *138*_ Polignano a Mare_ | *162*_ Torre Guaceto_ | *168*_ Baia delle Zagare_ | *171*_ Santa Cesarea Terme_ | *199*_ Porto Selvaggio_ | *203*_ Duomo di San Corrado - Molfetta_ | *223*_ Molfetta_ | *224*_ Cattedrale di San Sabino - Bari_ | *236*_ Lago Rosso - Otranto_ | *256*_ Lungomare di Bari_ | *363*_ Gallipoli_ | *372*_ Palazzo Mincuzzi - Bari_ | *442*_ Villa Mellacqua_ | *444*_ Murgia_ | *459*_ Giovinazzo_ | *554*_ Porto Cesareo beach_ | *555*_ Otranto coastline_ | *561*_ Grotte di Castellana_ | *638*_ Lago di Lesina (Foggia)_ | *639*_ Peschici (Foggia)_ | *685*_ Basilica of St. Catherine of Alexandria - Galatina_ | *695*_ The Blue Hour, Taranto_ | *745*_ Ponte Ciolo - Gagliano del Capo_ | *746*_ Castel del Monte_ | *768*_ Gravina in Alta Murgia_ | *796*_ Martina Franca_ | *915*_ Salento_ | *945*_ Promontorio del Gargano_ | *946*_ Vieste_ | *947*_ Convento degli Agostiniani, Melpignano _ | *949*_ Molfetta_ | *997*_ Tremiti islands_ | *1082*_ Daunia_ | *1099*_ Monte Sant'Angelo_ | *1104*_ Brindisi_ | *1117*_ Ostuni_ | *1126*_ Cisternino_ | *1140*_ The Lama Monachile beach, Polignano a Mare_ | *1157*_ Bari Vecchia_ | *1176*_ Torre dell'Orso beach_ | *1317*_ Minervino Murge_ | *1332*_ Gargano_ | *1336*_ Sant'Agata di Puglia_ | *1339*_ Capo d'Otranto_ | *1351*_ Porto Miggiano_ | *1438*_ Via d'Aquino, Taranto_ | *1483*_ Melpignano_ | *1516*_ Ostuni_ | *1556*_ Polignano a Mare_ | *1569*_ Santa Cesarea Terme_ | *1658*_ Church of Santa Caterina - Conversano_ | *1660*_ Polignano a Mare_ | *1680*_ Locorotondo_ | *1691*_ Gallipoli_ | *1696*_ Torre Colimena_ | *1706*_ Vico del Gargano_ | *1728*_ Peschici_

 

Basilicata:
*17*_ Castelmezzano_ | *59*_ Matera_ | *121*_ Craco Vecchia_ | *164*_ Trecchina_ | *187*_ Capodigiano_ | *464*_ Acerenza_ | *465*_ Il Vulture_ | *566*_ Maratea_ | *583*_ Venosa (Potenza)_ | *587*_ Lago di Monticchio_ | *591*_ Statue of the Christ of Maratea_ | *652*_ Valli di Basilicata (Potenza)_ | *688*_Lake Pertusillo_ | *820*_ Tavole Palatine - Metaponto_ | *837*_ Castle of Melfi_ | *879*_ Pisticci_ | *889*_ Ferrandina_ | *973*_ Potenza_ | *1010*_ Castelmezzano_ | *1108*_ Matera panorama_ | *1184*_ Venosa_ | *1319*_ Rapolla_ | *1452*_ Pisticci_ | *1517*_ Colobraro_ | *1534*_ Rotondella_ | *1546*_ Pietrapertosa_ | *1673*_ Maratea downtown_ | *1695*_ Aerial view of Craco_



Calabria:
*62*_ Lago Cecita_ | *82*_ Le Castella_ | *98*_ Costa Calabra dallo Stretto di Messina_ | *103*_ Santa Severina_ | *153*_ Cattolica di Stilo_ | *193*_ Capo Colonna_ | *200*_ Lago Ampollino_ | *433*_ Aspromonte_ | *520*_ Morano Calabro_ | *539*_Pentadattilo_ | *630*_ Cerchiara di Calabria - Cosenza_ | *766*_ Santa Severina_ | *789*_ Mobastery of Santa Maria dell'Isola - Tropea_ | *832*_ Castello Federico II - Roseto Capo Spulico_ | *847*_ Raganello river_ | *878*_ Baia di Copanello_ | *880*_ Cosenza_ | *893*_ Parco Archeologico di Sybarys_ | *936*_ Soriano Calabro_ | *984*_ Acquappesa_ | *986*_ Cathedral of Irsina_ | *1166*_ Roseto Castle, Roseto Capo Spulico_ | *1181*_ Morano Calabro_ | *1200*_ Tortora & Aieta_ | *1241*_ Rocca Imperiale_ | *1270*_ Sila landscape_ | *1314*_ Vibo Valentia_ | *1316*_ Parghelia_ | *1457*_ Chianalea_ | *1496*_ Roghudi vechio_ | *1542*_ Praia a Mare_ | *1555*_ Tropea_ | *1614*_ Riaci beach_ | *1631*_ Civita_ | *1725*_ Pizzo Calabro_



Sardinia:
*41*_ Isola della Bocca - Olbia_ | *57*_ Las Plassas_ | *107*_ Rocce Rosse - Arbatax_ | *163*_ Piscinas_ | *197*_ Calarossa_ | *212*_ Ulivo millenario - San Baltolu di Luras_ | *301*_ Fiordo di Portu Pedrosu_ | *320*_ Dune di Porto Pino_ | *352*_ Monte Pulchiana_ | *353*_ Cala Goloritzè_ | *354*_ Domus de Janas - Sedini_ | *359*_ Castelsardo_ | *397*_ Golfo di Orosei_ | *435*_ Bosa_ | *452*_ Cagliari_ | *512*_ Basilica della Santissima Trinità di Saccargia_ | *516*_ Capo d'Orso (Cape Bear)_ | *560*_ Palazzo Sciuti - Sassari_ | *567*_ Botanical garden - Sassari_ | *578*_ Chia lagoon_ | *611*_ Dolmen Sa Coveccada - Mores_ | *612*_ Cala Domestica - Buggerru_ | *727*_ Caprera island_ | *777*_ S.Antonio Abate church - Castelsardo_ | *857*_ Ogliastra countryside_ | *916*_ Cala Goloritzè, golfo di Orosei_ | *919*_ Villasimius_ | *944*_ Poltu Quatu_ | *951*_ Spiaggia della Cinta, San Teodoro_ | *957*_ Orosei_ | *959*_ Capo Comino_ | *1025*_ Cala Mariolu, Ogliastra_ | *1053*_ Lequarci falls_ | *1060*_ Cala Goloritzè, Baunei_ | *1068*_ Masua beach, Nebida_ | *1086*_ Torre Pelosa, Stintino_ | *1092*_ Lago del Cedrino_ | *1110*_ Portu Pedrosu_ | *1122*_ Rocce Rosse cliffs, Arbatax_ | *1151*_ Cliffs in San Giovanni di Sinis_ | *1159*_ La Caletta, Carloforte_ | *1190*_ Giara of Gesturi_ | *1201*_ Pink Beach, Budelli_ | *1253*_ Piscinas Beach_ | *1285*_ Capo Caccia_ | *1327*_ Bosa_ | *1330*_ Castelsardo_ | *1420*_ Costa Paradiso_ | *1451*_ Nest of Sparrows, Calasetta, Sant'Antioco Island_ | *1475*_ Nuraghe Arrubiu_ | *1490*_ Cathedral of Santa Maria di Monserrato - Tratalias_ | *1503*_ Santu Lussurgiu_ | *1520*_ Mangiabarche lighthouse_ | *1524*_ Capo Spartivento_ | *1554*_ Tavolara Island_ | * 1594*_ Porto San Paolo & Tavolara Island_ | *1623*_ Villasimius beach_ | *1630*_ Costa Smeralda_ | *1642*_ Cala Fuili_ | *1662*_ Saline di Olbia_ | *1676*_ Cala Girgolu_ | *1690*_ Pond of Molentargius - Cagliari_ | *1708*_ Porto Pino beach_ | *1711*_ Castelsardo_ | *1726*_ Capo Caccia_



Sicily:
*1*_ Segesta_ | *5*_ Mondello_ | *13*_ Chiese di Martorana e San Cataldo - Palermo_ | *45*_ Campagna di Enna_ | *71*_ Siracusa_ | *74*_ Modica_ | *94*_ Ragusa_ | *116*_ Saline di Trapani_ | *131*_ Isola dei Conigli - Lampedusa_ | *140*_ Cefalù_ | *147*_ Noto_ | *150*_ Isole Eolie_ | *154*_ Favignana_ | *167*_ Tempio di Era - Selinunte_ | *313*_ S.Vito lo Capo_ | *331*_ Pineta di Ragabo - Linguaglossa_ | *400*_ Ragusa Ibla_ | *415*_ Cattedrale di Cefalù_ | *428*_ Monte Etna_ | *438*_ Capo Peloro_ | *487*_ Termini Imerese_ | *490*_ Parco Simposio di Minoa - Marsala_ | *527*_ San Giovanni dei Lebbrosi - Palermo_ | *538*_ Stromboli alley_ | *606*_ Stretto di Messina_ | *632*_ Grammichele - Catania_ | *643*_ Isole Egadi_ | *653*_ Modica (Ragusa)_ | *699*_ Piazza della Memoria - Palermo_ | *701*_ Caltabellotta (Agrigento)_ | *702*_ Tindari (Messina)_ | *728*_ Calascibetta (Enna)_ | *753*_ Trapani's waterfront_ | *801*_ Forza d'Agrò_ | *821*_ Castle of Montechiaro_ | *822*_ Eraclea Minoa_ | *856*_ Cala Dogana, Levanzo_ | *864*_ Mount Etna_ | *912*_ Monte Cofano_ | *935*_ Corso Vittorio Emanuele, Trapani_ | *937*_ Caccamo_ | *941*_ Palermo Cathedral_ | *943*_ Noto cathedral_ | *956*_ Cala Rossa, Favignana Island_ | *1000*_ Sicily & South Italy from the sky_ | *1011*_ The tyrrhenian coast near Scopello_ | *1016*_ The faraglioni of Cyclops, Aci Trezza_ | *1037*_ Specchio di Venere, Pantelleria_ | *1054*_ Ortigia, Siracusa_ | *1057*_ Isola dei Conigli, Lampedusa_ | *1096*_ Etna volcano_ | *1101*_ Cathedral of San Nicolò, Noto_ | *1113*_ Scala dei Turchi cliffs_ | *1134*_ Salina_ | *1141*_ Castellamare del Golfo_ | *1153*_ Strombolicchio_ | *1164*_ The cloister of the cathedral of Monreale_ | *1168*_ Lo Zingaro beach_ | *1197*_ Mothia salt plant area_ | *1207*_ Stromboli Volcano_ | *1306*_ Aeolian Islands_ | *1315*_ Valle dei Templi, Agrigento_ | *1444*_ Gangi & Mount Etna_ | *1465*_ Levanzo_ | *1469*_ Porta Uzeda, Catania_ | *1509*_ La Vucciria market - Palermo_ | *1518*_ Teatro Massimo - Catania_ | *1540*_ Caltagirone_ | *1559*_ Basilica dei SS. Pietro e Paolo, Acireale_ | *1566*_ Mount Etna eruption_ | *1577*_ Petralia Soprana_ | *1588*_ Duomo di Siracusa_ | *1591*_ Caltanisetta_ | *1609*_ Sferracavallo_ | *1616*_ Ziza castle_ | *1625*_ Cattedrale di Palermo_ | *1635*_ St Paul basilica - Palazzolo Acreide_ | *1636*_ Isola dei Conigli from the sky_ | *1649*_ Agira_ | *1668*_ Mazara del Vallo_ | *1701*_ Sperlinga_ | *1718*_ San Vito lo Capo inland_ | *1723*_ Piazza Duomo, Siracusa_ | *1736*_ Tonnarella dell'Uzzo_



*LEGENDA:*

● _grey_ sovereign state
______________________________________________________________________________
This summary is not intended to be exhaustive, only pics according to the rules are included (numeration, quality, representative and dimensions*)

* +/- 10% tolerance


Pics on IMAGESHACK now are downsized to 800x, please don't use it, pics on FLICKR not properly credited will be deleted from this thread & excluded from this summary, Thanks.


----------



## NordikNerd (Feb 5, 2011)

mi3max said:


> ^^ please respect the thread rules, also give credit to the photographer, Thanks.
> Btw nice pic.


The photographer is me. Photo from june 2010.


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

Fab87 said:


> Spurdo, we can post only *one* picture per day


oops. sorry


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

^^ No worries


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1751. *Punta Is Molentis* beach, *Sardinia*.


punta molentis  di mur1971, su Flickr


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1752. Roofs of *Scicli*, *Sicily*.


Case di Scicli di Malagigi, su Flickr


--


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

1753, *Kilometro Rosso Science and Technology park*, Bergamo, Lombardy

The "red km" is a one km long building hosting several innovation projects developed by different partners. 


Styl-comp: Italcementi i.Lab + Kilometro rosso di Styl-comp, su Flickr

BP: from wikipedia.org









http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Kilometro_rosso_Stezano.jpg


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1754. The fortified hamlet and Sanctuary of *Castelmonte* di Prepotto, *Friuli - Venezia Giulia*.

_The today's Sanctuary was originally a roman fortification which became later a fortified village, the Sanctuary of Castelmonte was first mentioned in a document of 1175. 
In the 13th century the Church of Santa Maria in Castelmonte was considered the most important church of the Patriarchate of Aquileia. 
The Sanctuary was burnt in 1469 and almost all destroyed by an earthquake in 1511. 
It was enlarged and adorned in the 17th century._



Santuario di Castelmonte di val&ntina, su Flickr


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

_*ITALY - North-West regions*_

_Summary of posted pics._
__________________________________________




Aosta Valley: 
*22*_ Valtournanche_ | *60*_ Gressoney-Saint-Jean_ | *130*_ Lago Blu_ | *292*_ Ghiacciaio del Brenva_ | *351*_ Massiccio del Monte Rosa dalla Val d'Ayas_ | *402*_ Lago di Liconi_ | *[471*_ Castello di Fénis_ |*760*_ Porta Praetoria - Aosta_ | *930*_ Monte Cervino_ | *991*_ Aosta Valley panorama_ | *1027*_ Funivia del Monte Bianco_ | *1039*_ Tribulation glacier_ | *1141*_ Valpelline Pass_ | *1169*_ Lake Combal, Val Veny_ | *1195*_ Laveciau glacier_ | *1309*_ Lake of Arpy_ | *1313*_ Aymavilles_ | *1458*_ Punta Parrot_ | *1504*_ Coumba Freida, Allein_ | *1515*_ Lys Valley_ | *1530*_ Gervasutti Bivouac_ | *1629*_ Aosta_ | *1713*_Fontainemore_ | *1747*_ Aymaville Castle_

 


Piedmont: 
*8*_ Sacra di San Michele_ | *27*_ Isola di San Giulio_ | *36*_ Castello del Valentino_ | *55*_ Langhe_ | *69*_ Lago Maggiore e isole Borromee_ | *83*_ Alpi da Mondovì_ | *92*_ Castello di Grinzane Cavour_  | *184*_ Castello di Serralunga d'Alba_ | *204*_ Monte Viso & Po_ | *221*_ Scarpia - Alagna Valsesia_ | *230*_ Castello di Cannero_ | *239*_ Reggia di Venaria Reale - Torino_ | *250*_ Monviso dalla val Lemina_ | *275*_ Villa della Tesoriera - Torino_ | *333*_ Piazza Castello - Torino_ | *339*_ Castello di Casalbagliano_ | *374*_ Mole Antonelliana - Torino_ | *401*_ Mergozzo_ | *417*_ Monferrato_ | *419*_ Varallo Sesia_ | *422*_ Castello del Roccolo - Busca_ | *443*_ Chiesa di S. Lorenzo - Torino_ | *446*_ Elva_ | *448*_ Val Curone_ | *523*_ Fortress of Fenestrelle_ | *524*_ Domodossola_ | *556*_ Pollenzo (Cuneo)_ | *559*_ Ivrea, Olivetti plant_ | *569*_ San Martino Alfieri (Asti)_ | *605*_ Valle Maira (Cuneo)_ | *625*_ Abbazia di Lucedo (Vercelli)_ | *646*_ Casale Monferrato_ | *651*_ Alagna (Vercelli)_ | *683*_ Abbazia di Vezzolano_ | *684*_ Palaisozaki - Turin_ | *697*_ Monesiglio (Cuneo)_ | *705*_ City Hall Square - Turin_ | *707*_ Rimella di Valsesia_ | *713*_ Cella Monte di Monferrato_ | *718*_ Iced fountain, Alpe Devero - Baceno_ | *732*_ Park Valentino - Turin_ | *738*_ Via Po - Turin _ | *754*_ Sanctuary of Vicoforte Mondovì_ | *765*_ Church of San Nazario - Montechiaro d'Asti_ | *769*_ Royal castle of Racconigi at night_ | *811*_ Lake Viverone_ | *819*_ Saluzzo and Monte Viso_ | *829*_ Castle of Montalto Dora over Lake Pistono_ | *836*_ Basilica di Superga - Torino_ | *876*_ Corso Francia - Torino_ | *897*_ Cervatto_ | *929*_ Pennine Alps_ | *933*_ Monte Rosa massif_ | *964*_ Lake Maggiore_ | *993*_ San Carlo square - Turin_ | *1049*_ Palazzo Carignano, Turin_ | *1050*_ Mole Antonelliana, Turin_ | *1058*_ Lago Campagna_ | *1070*_ Sacro Monte di Oropa_ | *1072*_ Galleria Subalpina, Turin_ | *1098*_ San Giulio island @ night_ | *1107*_ Colle delle Finestre_ | *1125*_ Stroppia falls_ | *1128*_ Cannobio_ | *1138*_ Lake Saretto_ | *1167*_ The Market Square, Domodossola_ | *1177*_ Col del Nivolet_ | *1180*_ Ivrea_ | *1201*_ The Cathedral of Chieri_ | *1211*_ Po river, Turin_ | *1218*_ Candia lake_ | *1256*_ Civic Theatre in Valenza_ | *1289*_ Barolo_ | *1293*_ Pis du Pes falls_ | *1300*_ Cannero Riviera_ | *1321*_ Mount Viso_ | *1343*_ Piedicavallo_ | *1403*_ Piazza Galimberti, Cuneo_ | *1411*_ Piazza Maggiore, Mondovì_ | *1441*_ Santa Vittoria d'Alba_ | *1450*_ Turin_ | *1455*_ Barbaresco vineyards_ | *1463*_ Craveggia_ | *1482*_ Vignale Monferrato_ | *1508*_ Carnival of Ivrea_ | *1533*_ Villa Pallavicino, Stresa_ | *1536*_ Salone Baronale della Manta_ | *1551*_ Villa Crespi d'Orta_ | *1558*_ Turin - Dora Park_ | *1564*_ Orta San Giulio_ | *1581*_ Mount Viso Massif_ | *1620*_ Alta Val Sesia Natural Park_ | *1643*_ Forte Albertino, Vinadio_ | *1647*_ Oasi Zegna - Bielmonte_ | *1679*_ Rifugio Migliorero_ | *1686*_ Castle of Valentino - Turin_ | *1699*_ Barolo_ | *1703*_ Sacra di San Michele_ | *1709*_ Palazzo Madama, Turin_ | *1719*_ Vicoforte Sanctuary_ | *1736*_ Soleri Viaduct, Cuneo_




Liguria:
*7*_ Piazza De Ferrari - Genova_ | *48*_ Camogli_ | *115*_ Cervo_ | *126*_ Corniglia_ | *175*_ Portovenere_ | *181*_ Colletta di Castelbianco_ | *231*_ Santa Margherita Ligure_ | *245*_ Vernazza_ | *298*_ Boccadasse - Genova_ | *308*_ Genova via Brigata Liguria_ | *329*_ Abbazia di San Fruttuoso - Camogli_ | *334*_ Apricale_ | *356*_ Dolceacqua_ | *407*_ Santa Margherita Ligure_ | *425*_ Camogli_ | *429*_ Mare Ligure - Tellaro_ | *473*_ Manarola e Corniglia_ | *496*_ Porto Maurizio di Imperia_ | *507*_ Triora (Imperia)_ | * 550*_ Bogliasco_ | *563*_ San Rocco_ | *579*_Genova_ | *618*_Balestrino_ | *619*_ Borghetto d'Arroscia_ | *635*_ Genova_ | *717*_ Riomaggiore_ | *721*_ Manarola_ | *747*_ Ceriana - Imperia_ | *748*_ Palazzo Spinola - Genoa_ | *882*_ Colletta di Castelbianco_ | *894*_ Piazza San Lorenzo, Genova_ | *914*_ San Pietro di Rovereto_ | *990*_ The harbour of Genoa_ | *1008*_ Paraggi_ | *1017*_ Celle Ligure_ | *1120*_ Ligurian sea_ | *1132*_ Tellaro_ | *1149*_ Camogli at sunset_ | *1205*_ Bridge Over Rio Torbido_ | *1269*_ Oneglia_ | *1308*_ Vernazza_ | *1329*_ Montoggio_ | *1340*_ Boccadasse, Genova_ | *1467*_ Genoa_ | *1484*_ Pentema_ | *1488*_ Walk of Love, Cinque Terre_ | *1513*_ Bay of Lerici_ | *1532*_ Finale Ligure_ | *1571*_ Sanremo - Santuario della Madonna della Costa_ | *1585*_ Noli - Porta dell'Urbe_ | *1597*_ Santa Margherita Ligure_ | *1613*_ Finale Ligure_ | *1619*_ Sestri Levante_ | *1635*_ Oneglia, Imperia (2nd pic)_ | *1682*_ Pino di Varigotti_




Lombardy:

*32*_ Brescia_ | *39*_ Piazza Duomo - Milano_ | *46 * _ Bicocca - Milano_ | *56 * _ Bergamo _ | *75 * _ Lago d’Iseo_ | *86* _ Bormio_ | *89 * _ Fiume Adda_ | *97 * _ Isola di Garda_ | *123*_ Mantua_ | *135* _ Sacro Monte di Varese_ | *177 * _Palazzo Mondadori - Segrate_ | *188* _ Lago di Como_ | *196 * _ Villa Borromeo Visconti Litta - Lainate_ | *207* _ Piazza Ducale - Vigevano_ | *208 * _ Cascate del Serio_ | *226 * _ Cattedrale di Cremona_ | *272* _ Canevino_ | *296* _ Milano_ | *316* _ Ponte di barche - Bereguardo_ | *341* _ Villa Reale - Monza_ | *342* _ Duomo - Monza_ | *347* _ Castello Sforzesco - Milano_  | *349 * _ Milano via Madonnina_ | *357* _ Basilica di San Lorenzo - Milano_ | *369*_ Villa Melzi - Bellagio_ | *406*_ Lomello (Pavia)_ | *409*_ Parco del Ticino - Lonate Pozzolo_ | *412*_ Zavattarello (Pavia)_ | *453*_ Bellagio - Lago di Como_ | *484*_ Milanofiori Nord - Milano_ | *493*_Bank Headquarters - Lodi_ | *499*_ Naviglio Grande - Milano_ | *502*_ Villa Visconti - Cassinetta di Lugagnano_ | *504 *_Villa Panza - Varese_ | *513*_ Brescia, Capitolium_ | *530*_ Villa Borromeo - Arcore_ | *535*_ Limone sul Garda_ | *568*_ Piazza Cordusio - Milano_ | *571*_ Oltrepò Pavese_ | *602*_ Monte Disgrazia (Sondrio)_ | *622*_ Gaggiano (Milano)_ | *627*_ Gardens of Villa Melzi - Bellagio (Como)_ | *645*_ Varenna (Lecco)_ | *661*_Galleria Vittorio Emanuele - Milan_ | *681*_ Milan Trade Fair - Rho_ | *682*_ Casa del Fascio - Como_ | *694*_ Bocconi University - Milan_ | *704*_ Sempione Park - Milan_ | *712*_ Belgioioso square - Milan_ | *714*_ San Pietro al Monte - Civate_ | *724*_ Bonacolsi House and St. Andrew's Dome - Mantova_ | *740*_ Lake of Varese_ | *762*_ Varzi (Pavia)_ | *803*_ Giardini della Guastalla - Milano_ | *804*_ Milano Mac 567 Project - Milan_ | *808*_ NH Hoteles - Milan Fair District - RHO_ | *809*_ Semenza Hydropower Station - Calusco d'Adda_ | *814*_ The Sforza Castle of Vigevano_ | *871*_ Mortirolo pass_ | *874*_ Gavia pass_ | *896*_ Nesso, lake of Como_ | *925*_ Como Lake, Brienno_ | *928*_ Duomo di Milano_ | *942*_ Brienno, lake of Como_ | *960*_ Museo Poldi Pezzoli, Milano_ | *1019*_ Piazza Cordusio, Milano_ | *1106*_ Milan skyline_ | *1118*_ Arengario palace, Milan_ | *1121*_ Night view of Bellagio_ | *1156*_ Rocca d'Angera_ | *1160*_ Naviglio della Martesana, Concesa di Trezzo d'Adda_ | *1183*_ The Hermitage of Santa Caterina del Sasso, lake Maggiore_ | *1186*_ Crespi d'Adda_ | *1189*_ Cernobbio_ | *1210*_ Montecastello di Tignale_ | *1223*_ Pavia_ | *1230*_ Torno, lake of Como_ | *2143*_ Castello Carassola, Marzano di Merlino_ | *1246*_ Galatea's fountain, Lainate_ | *1247*_ Bergamo_ | *1282*_ Adda river, Brivio_ | *1291*_ Duomo, Brescia_ | *1296*_ Pelli tower, Milan_ | *1297*_ Pirelli tower, Milan_ | *1323*_ Gravedona_ | *1348*_ Negruzzo, Santa Maria di Staffora_ | *1378*_ Torricella Verzate_ | *1393*_ Grigne_ | *1430*_ Castle Procaccini, Chignolo Po_ | * 1445*_ Modern Milan_ | *1471*_ Ice falls, Valleve_ | *1489*_ Milano - Città Studi_ | *1491*_ Montisola_ | *1505*_ Torbiere del Sebino_ | *1514*_ Bosco Fontana_ | *1582*_ Bosco della Fontana castle (2nd pic)_ | *1615*_ Robecco sul Naviglio - Palazzo Archinto_ | *1628*_ Bellagio and Como lake from the sky_ | *1644*_ Santa Maria del Monte, Varese_ | *1664*_ Oasi di Pian di Spagna_ | *1722*_ Varenna_ | *1727*_ Val di Preda Rossa_ | *1730*_ Milan skyline_ | *1748*_ Vodafone Southern Europe Headquarter, Milan_ | *1753*_ Kilometro Rosso, Bergamo_

_*ITALY - North-East regions*_

_Summary of posted pics._
__________________________________________



Emilia-Romagna:
*37*_ Vigoleno_ | *67*_ Compiano_ | *91*_ Bologna_ | *95*_ Valli di Comacchio_ | *101*_ Cimitero di San Cataldo - Modena_ | *110*_ Fontanellato_ | *117*_ Castrocaro Terme_ | *213*_ Cattedrale di Ferrara_ | *227*_ Piacenza_ | *232*_ Castello di Torrechiara_ | *234*_ Bologna_ | *294*_ F16 in volo sul Cesenate_ | *361*_ Sant’Agata Bolognese_ | *379*_ Ponte dei Trepponti - Comacchio_ | *404*_ Reggio Emilia_ | *422*_ Cesenatico_ | *422*_ Val Tidone - Verdeto_ | *447*_ Dozza_ | *472*_ Palazzo Costabili - Ferrara_ | *510*_ Parma_ | *565*_ Castell'Arquato (Piacenza)_ | *581*_Battistero - Parma_ | *647*_ Montericco di Albinea (Reggio Emilia)_ | *455*_ Piazza Martiri - Carpi_ | *686*_Fall in the Duke's Park - Parma_ | *757*_ Ponte Gobbo - Bobbio_ | *780*_ Vigoleno_ | *795*_ Fair District - Bologna_ | *823*_ Abbazia di Pomposa_ | *830*_ Canale delle Moline - Bologna_ | *888*_ Modena Cathedral_ | *910*_ Sanvitale Castle of Sala Baganza_ | *922*_ Ducal Palace of Colorno_ | *923*_ Ducal Palace of Colorno, the gardens_ | *961*_ The Grand Hotel, Rimini_ | *999*_ Masini Fountain, Cesena_ | *1022*_ Piazza Maggiore, Bologna_ | *1048*_ San Leo_ | *1056*_ Bologna_ | *1115*_ San Luca, Bologna_ | *1133*_ Porta San Vitale, Ravenna_ | *1146*_ Piazza Cavour, Rimini_ | *1165*_ Piazza Cavalli, Piacenza_ | *1170*_ Castello Estense, Ferrara_ | *1196*_ The castle of Formigine_ | *1217*_ Castle of Agazzano_ | *1228*_ Vignola_ | *1290*_ Piacenza_ | *1346*_ Compiano_ | *1437*_ Brisighella_ | *1462*_ The Bismantova Rock_ | *1492*_ Sette Chiese, Bologna_ | *1507*_ Piazza del Popolo, Cesena_ | *1541*_ Rotonda Foschini, Ferrara_ | *1561*_ Sestola_ | *1605*_ San Felice sul Panaro - Rocca Estense_ | *1661*_ Torre dell'Abate_ | *1697*_ Sant'Apollinare in Classe, Ravenna_ | *1710*_ Brisighella_ | *1731*_ Pennabilli_ | *1746*_ Acquacheta Fall_





Veneto:
*35*_ Burano_  | *50*_ Villa Pisani - Stra_  | *70**_ Borghetto - Valeggio sul Mincio (1^)_  | *78*_ Verona_ | *93*_ Jesolo_ | *100*_ Molinetto della Croda - Refrontolo_ | *105*_ Canal Grande - Venezia_ | *108*_ Valpolicella_ | *133*_ Chioggia_ | *143*_ Basilica di Santa Giustina - Padova_ | *179*_ San Giorgio Maggiore - Venezia_ | *190*_ Santa Maria e San Donato - Murano_ | *198*_ Ghiacciaio della Marmolada_ | *216*_ Marostica_ | *229*_ Lago di Misurina_ | *233*_ Ponte di Calatrava - Venezia_ | *235**_ Borghetto – Valeggio sul Mincio (2^ foto)_ | *254*_ Fiume Piave_ | *259*_ Murano_ | *264*_ Madonna della Corona di Spiazzi – Caprino Veronese_ | *295*_ Valle dei Mulini - Lusiana_ | *326*_ Treviso_ | *378*_ Prato della Valle - Padova_ | *408*_ Faloria - Cortina d'Ampezzo_ | *526*_ Noale_ | *536*_ Pale di San Martino - Dolomites_ | *592*_ Carnival of Venice- Venezia_ | *607*_ Villa Barbarigo (Padova)_ | *631*_ Castello di Lazise_ | *648*_ Feltre (Belluno)_ | *678*_ Basilica Santa Maria della Salute - Venezia_ | *689*_ Basilica of Saint Anthony and Condottiero Gattamelata's Equestrian Statue - Padua_ | *700*_ Hazy University District - Treviso_ | *716*_ San Zanipolo - Venezia_ | *744*_ Venice_ | *783*_ Nightfall Venice_ | *794*_ Social housing - Venice_ | *835*_ Venice Sunset_ | *845*_ The Nardini Bubbles, Bassano_ | *858*_ Via ferrata Ivano Dibona, Passo Falzarego_ | *861*_ Church of Santa Fosca, Torcello_ | *907*_ NET Tower Businness Centre, Padova_ | *911*_ The Doge's Palace, Venice_ | *931*_ Venezia_ | *950*_ Canal Grande, Venice_ | *969*_ Treviso_ | *989*_ Asolo_ | *998*_ Tre Cime di Lavaredo_ | *1004*_ Asiago Plateau_ | *1006*_ La Salute, Venice_ | *1024*_ Venice_ | *1036*_ Coi, Val Zoldana_ | *1041*_ Castelvecchio bridge, Verona_ | *1067*_ Alleghe_ | *1085*_ Burano_ | *1095*_ Piazza Minucci, Serravalle di Vittorio Veneto_ | *1134*_ Mount Pelmo_ | *1147*_ Lozze church_ | *1152*_ Church of St. Mary of Mount Berico, Vicenza_ | *1154*_ Torre della Specola, Padova_ | *1155*_ Vineyards near Valdobbiadene_ | *1178*_ Burano_ | *1226*_ Villa Bertani Mosconi, Arbizzano di Negrar_ | *1237*_ Gipsoteca Canoviana di Possagno_ | *2142*_ Rocca Grimani Sorlini, Montegalda_ | *1259*_ Arquà Petrarca_ | *1261*_ Bassano del Grappa_ | *1263*_ Lonigo_ | *1295*_ Cadini di Misurina, Antorno lake_ | *1307*_ Villa Pisani, Strà_ | *1324*_ Verona_ | *1446*_ Rifugio Lagazuoi_ | *1449*_ Venice under the snow_ | *1468*_ Enego_ | *1486*_ Asiago_ | *1501*_ Venice_ | *1535*_ Malcesine_ | *1538*_ Conegliano Veneto_ | *1548*_ Schio_ | *1557*_ Passo San Boldo_ | *1572*_ Lake garda from mount Baldo_ | *1579*_ Pieve di San Giorgio Ingannapoltron ))_ | *1590*_ Lessinia Natural Park_ | *1592*_ Caorle_ | *1593*_ Verona - Castel San Pietro_ | *1603*_ Verona - Roman bridge_ | *1624*_ Lake Garda and cable car to Monte Baldo_ | *1632*_ Giudecca island, Venice_ | *1645*_ Bassano del Grappa_ | *1654*_ Brendola_ | *1669*_ Punta Veleno_ | *1685*_ Piazza dei Signori - Padova_ | *1694*_ Jesolo Beach Houses_ | *1702*_ Watermill Refrontolo_ | *1734*_ Arena di Verona_ | *1741*_ Venetian Ghetto_



Friuli-Venezia-Giulia:
*3*_ The waterfront of Trieste_ |*66*_ Palmanova_ | *113*_ Chiusaforte_ | *124*_ Piazza Unità d’Italia - Trieste_ | *309*_ Casoni di Marano_ | *322*_ Monte Santo di Lussari - Tarvisio_ | *410*_ Piazza della Libertà - Udine_ | *503*_Golfo di Trieste_ | *564*_ Lake Verzegnis (Udine)_ | *594*_ Pordenone_ | *650*_ Villa Manin di Passirano (Udine)_ | *824*_ Aviano countryside_ | *996*_ Cavazzo lake_ | *1090*_ Carnic Alps_ | *1101*_ Monte Crostis_ | *1102*_ Monte Zoncolan_ | *1198*_ Miramare Castle_ | *1273*_ Barcolana, Trieste_ | *1461*_ the Duino castle_ | *1479*_ Mount Mangart_ | *1539*_ Upper lake of Fusine_ | *1606*_ Miramar beach_ | *1653*_ Sauris_ | *1657*_ Tagliamento river_ | *1716*_ Lake Fusine _ | *1743*_ Loggia di San Giovanni, Udine_ | *1754*_ Sanctuary of Castelmonte_



Trentino-South Tyrol:
*2 * _ Sasslong_ | *47 *_ Castello di Campo Tures_  | *144 *_ Castelrotto_  | *160 *_ Castello di Brunico_  | *178 *_ Castello di Toblino_  | *195 *_ Lago di Tenno_  | *219 *_ Eremitaggio di San Colombano_  | *220 *_ Trento_  | *268 *_ Piramidi di terra - Renon_  | *278 *_ Lago di Resia_  | *305 *_ Vipiteno_  | *585*_ Ortisei (Bolzano)_ | *679*_ Buonconsiglio Castle - Trento_ | *726*_ Cathedral square - Trento_ | *739*_ St. Johann in Ranui Val di Funes_ | *788*_ Bressanone_ | *792*_ Carano_ | *793*_ Merano_ | *810*_ Chiesetta di Passo Gardena_ | *834*_ Case Cazuffi-Rella - Trento_ | * 865*_ Rifugio Locatelli ,Dolomites_ | *895*_ Fedaia lake, Canazei_ | *938*_ Lago di Carezza_ | *953*_ Castel Pergine_ | *988*_ Vipiteno @ night_ | *1009*_ Sassolungo_ | *1013*_ Castel Presule_ |  | *1026*_Bridges over Talvera river, Bolzano_ | *1031*_ Mount Roen_ | *1055*_ Odle peaks_ | *1063*_ Croda Rossa_ | *1087*_ Lake Toblino_ | *1111*_ Geislerspitze massif _ | *1130*_ Pieve di Marebbe_ | *1150*_ Santa Maddalena, Val di Funes_ | *1163*_ Alpe di Siusi_ | *1206*_ Lake Molveno_ | *1244*_ Anterselva lake_ | *1419*_ Monastero di Sabiona_ | *1443*_ Castel Cornedo, Cornedo all'Isarco_ | *1511*_ Castelrotto_ | *1528*_ Tolpei_ | *1562*_ Bolzano square_ | *1563*_ Bolzano street_ | *1565*_ Castel Mareccio_ | *1578*_ Cathedral of Brixen_ | *1583*_ Brixen - cloister's frescoes_ | *1601*_ Dolomites_ | *1611*_ Val Pusteria - Landro lake_ | *1633*_ Molveno_ | *1640*_ Lake Braies_ | *1666*_ Malga Casnago_ | *1683*_ Conca di Fuciade_ | *1692*_ San Romedio devotional complex_ | *1698*_ Passo Gardena_ | *1735*_ Seiser Alm_




_Republic of San Marino_
*426*_ San Marino_ 


*LEGENDA:*

● _grey_ sovereign state

__________________________________________________________________________
This summary is not intended to be exhaustive, only pics according to the rules are included (numeration, quality, representative and dimensions*)

* +/- 10% tolerance

Pics on IMAGESHACK now are downsized to 800x, please don't use it, pics on FLICKR not properly credited will be deleted from this thread & excluded from this summary, Thanks.


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

1755, Rome


Italy Rome Piazza Navona August 2012 by Smo_Q, on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1756. Vespa enthusiasts meeting in *Matera*, *Basilicata*.


Vespisti a Matera, Basilicata. di Mau71, su Flickr


--


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

mi3max said:


> 1754. The fortified hamlet and Sanctuary of *Castelmonte* di Prepotto, *Friuli - Venezia Giulia*.


Allow me to post one more pic of this one..

The Alps in the background!









http://www.cividale.com/dintorni/castelmonte.asp


----------



## Troms (Nov 27, 2011)

1757. *The little church of Santa Caterina, Avelengo (Alto Adige)*

Close to heaven di RainerSchuetz, su Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1758. *Assisi* (Bosco di San Francesco), “Pons Gallorum”, Ponte dei Galli and Santa Croce church, *Umbria*.


Bosco di San Francesco, Assisi (PG) di FAI - Fondo Ambiente Italiano, su Flickr


--


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

1759, *Biblioteca Salaborsa*, Bologna, Emilia Romagna


Biblioteca Salaborsa, Bologna (I) di Panoramyx, su Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1760. The village of *Polcenigo*, *Friuli - Venezia Giulia*.


Livenza di Travlr, su Flickr


--


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Fab87 said:


> Allow me to post one more pic of this one..
> 
> The Alps in the background!
> 
> ...


stunning....


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1761. The ghost town of *Balestrino*, *Liguria*.


Balestrino(SV) il borgo di Rosella Scalone Mia, su Flickr


--


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

Balestrino looks like a suitable venue for romantic squatters.


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

*Cremona, Lombardy*


from tower by archgionni, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

*Florence
*


19920616_Italy02_07.jpg by Adam Pratt, on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1763. *Sant'Ivo alla Sapienza* church , interior view of Dome, *Rome*.

_The church is considered a masterpiece of Roman Baroque church architecture, built in 1642-1660 by the architect Francesco Borromini.
The church started out, around the 14th century, as a chapel of the palace of the University of Rome. The University is called La Sapienza, and the church is devoted to Saint Yves (patron saint of the jurists), giving the church its name. Borromini was forced to adapt his design to the already existing palace. He choose a plan resembling a star of David, and merged the facade of the church with the courtyard of the palace. The dome, with its corkscrew lantern, is remarkable in its novelty. The complex rhythms of the interior have a dazzling geometry to them. It is a rational architecture- intricate to view, but on paper the overlap of a circle on two superimposed equilateral triangles creates a basis for a hexagonal array of chapels and altar in a centralized church. The undulations, both concave and convex of the interiors, create a jarring yet stunning appeal. The decoration is a mixture of novel organic (six-winged cherubic heads) and geometric (stars). Rising along the base of three of the dome's pillars are the symbol of the papal Chigi family, the "six mountain beneath a star"._
en.wikipedia.org



Sant'Ivo Alla Sapienza di Nikontento, su Flickr

BP:

Church of Saint Yves at La Sapienza (Italian: Chiesa di Sant'Ivo alla Sapienza), Rome Italy di Vip Nigam, su Flickr


--


----------



## Silano (Feb 28, 2012)

1764 - *Piazza Pretoria*, *Palermo* - Sicily


per i miei amici che non conoscono Palermo ..!  por Beppe Modica, no Flickr

*Bonus*


Palermo- Piazza Pretoria por Kalsa (m.a.mondini), no Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1765. The village of *Capestrano*, *Abruzzo*.


Senza titolo di Francesco*68, su Flickr


--


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

1766 Firenze


Firenze by kpmst7, on Flickr


----------



## Troms (Nov 27, 2011)

1767. Santa Maria di Collemaggio, *L'Aquila*, Abruzzo

Santa Maria di Collemaggio di kudumomo, su Flickr


----------



## timo9 (Oct 24, 2008)

One picture every day


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

1777 Lignano


lignano jazz by Silvia Tomat, on Flickr


----------



## Troms (Nov 27, 2011)

Er, I posted my picture at 2 AM, so it's today


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1768. The scenic road to *Nivolet Pass*, Gran Paradiso National Park, *Piedmont*.


E tutto d'un tratto ...il sole! di paolo-55, su Flickr


--


----------



## PiazzaSanCarlo (Jun 3, 2010)

^^

Wooow....


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

1769 Civita di Bagnoregio


Civita di Bagnoregio by sclerotiA, on Flickr


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

1770 Osimo, Marche


Osimo by night by Bloody Nick, on Flickr


----------



## Troms (Nov 27, 2011)

Wasn't it only one picture every day?


----------



## Spurdo (Sep 23, 2012)

^^ almost one day


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

...at least one picture per day


1771. *Baia Flaminia*, Pesaro, *Marche*.


La Baia ... al buio di gabonaz, su Flickr


--


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

... Mainly one picture a day. With notable exceptions, like today... 

1772.* Lucca from Torre Guinigi* and its Holm Oaks Hanging Garden.


Torre Guinigi, Lucca di klausbergheimer, su Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

http://www.fotoeweb.it/firenze/Foto%20Lucca/Lucca%20Torre%20Guinigi.jpg
:lol:
a tree on a tower, are all crazy those italians?...!! :colgate:



...and now one of today's pics


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1773. *The Ponte Coperto* "covered bridge" (also known as the Ponte Vecchio "Old Bridge") is a brick and stone arch bridge over the Ticino River in *Pavia, Lombardy*.


Ponte Coperto di Muratodentro [ Luca Renoldi ], su Flickr


--


----------



## Silano (Feb 28, 2012)

1774 - *Monteroduni*, Molise


Monteroduni por Guglielmo D'Arezzo, no Flickr


----------



## takeonme (Oct 14, 2012)

^^
Awesome!


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1775. *Villa Giovanelli Colonna*, Noventa Padovana, *Veneto*.

_The villa was commissioned in the late 17th century by the aristocrat Federico Maria Giovanelli to the architect Antonio Gaspari. The architect of the dramatic entrance stairway (1738) was Giorgio Massari. The statues represent an allegory representing the five senses, and were executed by Antonio Tarsia, Antonio Gai and by the brothers Groppelli. The interior is frescoed by Sebastiano Ricci and Giuseppe Angeli. The gardens consist of labyrinths and designs._
en.wikipedia.org/ 


Noventa Padovana, Villa Giovanelli Colonna di Valerio_D, su Flickr


--


----------



## greal.432 (Oct 15, 2012)

So good..... i like it.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

nice pics


----------



## Troms (Nov 27, 2011)

*Riale*, Val Formazza, Piedmont:

Prima di Capodanno 2010, Riale e diga del Morasco, Val Formazza Piemonte 31 dicembre 2009 di Zaffiro&Acciaio: Marco Ferrari, su Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1776. The *Basilica di Santa Croce* (Basilica of the Holy Cross) is the principal Franciscan church in Florence, *Tuscany*.

_The site, when first chosen, was in marshland outside the city walls. It is the burial place of some of the most illustrious Italians, such as Michelangelo, Galileo, Machiavelli, Foscolo, Gentile and Rossini, thus it is known also as the Temple of the Italian Glories (Tempio dell'Itale Glorie).
The Basilica is the largest Franciscan church in the world. Its most notable features are its sixteen chapels, many of them decorated with frescoes by Giotto and his pupils, and its tombs and cenotaphs. Legend says that Santa Croce was founded by St Francis himself. The construction of the current church, to replace an older building, was begun on 12 May 1294, possibly by Arnolfo di Cambio, and paid for by some of the city's wealthiest families. It was consecrated in 1442 by Pope Eugene IV._
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Basilica_of_Santa_Croce,_Florence


Basilica di Santa Croce di innusa, su Flickr

--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1777. *Piazza San Domenico*, *Naples*, *Campania*.


Obelisco nella Piazza di S. Domenico, Napoli (E) di Panoramyx, su Flickr

--


----------



## Silano (Feb 28, 2012)

1778 - *Campo Ligure* is a picturesque small town near Genoa, region of Liguria.


vale del latte - campo ligure por Fernando Stankuns, no Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

^^ :cheers:


----------



## Troms (Nov 27, 2011)

1779. *Chianti hills and vineyards*, Tuscany

(603) Colline del Chianti ... di Franz St., su Flickr


----------



## lauraneli (Oct 19, 2012)

Most beautiful country in the world.


----------



## lauraneli (Oct 19, 2012)

Villa Giovanelli Colonna, the villa that I always imagined.


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1780. *Alpe Agarina*, Montecrestese, *Piedmont*.









Tinypic

--


----------



## Silano (Feb 28, 2012)

^^Nice place


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1781. Autumn light in *Via San Vitale*, Bologna, *Emilia - Romagna*.


Via San Vitale, Bologna, un giorno d'autunno. di Melisenda2010, su Flickr

--


----------



## BOFH (May 9, 2012)

1782 - View of Monte Civetta from Cima Coldai - Val di Zoldo (Belluno) - Veneto

On the background you can see the Coldai Lake. Behind the clouds the Rifugio Tissi is hiding.


Cima Coldai by deeeeeeeep, on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

^^

Awesome :drool:


----------



## Silano (Feb 28, 2012)

1783 - *San Casciano dei Bagni* is a famous spa town in province of Siena, Tuscany


White por Marano Marco, no Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1784. Glimpses of middle ages in *Clanezzo* ,the ancient customs building, strategically situated at the end of *the bridge of Attone*, *Lombardy*.


Clanezzo: the building of customs di sergioesse, su Flickr

BP:








http://www.bg.camcom.gov.it/export/sites/default/ristorantideimillesapori/img/foto/ponte-di-Attone.jpg.jpg
--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1785. *Bajardo* is a small village (323 inhabitants) in the province of Imperia, *Liguria*.


20110130_152217_CA13558 di CarloPinasco, su Flickr


--


----------



## Kriativus (Jul 23, 2007)

^^ Utterly breathtaking...


----------



## BOFH (May 9, 2012)

very nice!


----------



## yuri (Jan 24, 2007)

mi3max said:


> 1785. *Bajardo* is a small village (323 inhabitants) in the province of Imperia, *Liguria*.
> 
> 
> 20110130_152217_CA13558 di CarloPinasco, su Flickr


This song fits very well the landscape. :cheers:


----------



## BOFH (May 9, 2012)

1786 - Kurhaus - Merano (Bolzano) - Alto Adige


Kurhaus - Merano by deeeeeeeep, on Flickr


----------



## facedifference (Oct 12, 2012)

BOFH said:


> 1782 - View of Monte Civetta from Cima Coldai - Val di Zoldo (Belluno) - Veneto


Stunning! :cheers:


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1787. *Laveria Marmora*, industrial archaeology, *Sardinia*.


Laveria la Marmora di Giuliano Cattani, su Flickr


--


----------



## BOFH (May 9, 2012)

1788 - Dolomiti della Val di Zoldo - Belluno - Veneto

Rifugio Tissi, Col Rean, Civetta by deeeeeeeep, on Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

really nice


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1789. *Visso* is a comune (municipality) in the Province of Macerata, *Marche*.


Visso-6 di MAX50D, su Flickr


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1790. *Passo San Pellegrino*, Conca di Fuciade, *Veneto/Trentino - Alto Adige*.


DSC_2074 di wege7, su Flickr


--


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

Fantastic.


----------



## Silano (Feb 28, 2012)

1791 - *Morano Calabro* (province of Cosenza, Calabria) at night


In the night por Mordecay Ildebrand, no Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

wow amazing


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1792. *Fontana del Moro*, Piazza Navona, *Rome*, Latium.

La Fontana del Moro (the Moor Fountain) is a fountain located at the southern end of the Piazza Navona in Rome, Italy. It represents a Moor, or African (perhaps originally meant to be Neptune), standing in a conch shell, wrestling with a dolphin, surrounded by four Tritons. It is placed in a basin of rose-colored marble.
The fountain was originally designed by Giacomo della Porta in 1575 with the dolphin and four Tritons. In 1653, the statue of the Moor, by Gian Lorenzo Bernini, was added. In 1874, during a restoration of the fountain, the original statues were moved to the Villa Borghese and replaced with copies.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fontana_del_Moro










http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/e/eb/Fontana_del_Moro_Roma.jpg/1024px-Fontana_del_Moro_Roma.jpg


--


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

nice pic


----------



## Silano (Feb 28, 2012)

1793 - *Cetara* harbour, Campania


IMG_6547_8_6_ETM / Cetara - Amalfi Coast por Dan//Fi, no Flickr


----------



## Silano (Feb 28, 2012)

1794 - *Goriuda Waterfall* completely frozen, Friuli-Venezia Giulia


Goriuda Waterfall por P4dd1no, no Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1795. Il *Buco di Roma* (hole of Rome), *Villa del Priorato di Malta*, on the Aventine Hill, *Rome*, Latium.


_The Villa is arguably best known for a keyhole of the arch-headed central portone, through which the copper-green dome of Saint Peter's Basilica, the center of Roman Catholicism, can be viewed at the end of a garden allée framed in clipped cypresses._

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Villa_del_Priorato_di_Malta









Pic taken by me

BP:









Pic taken by me

--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1796. *Antagnod*, Val d'Ayas, *Valle d'Aosta*.


Antagnod_2 di antony51 - 100K+ views, thanks all, su Flickr

--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1797. *Montefiore Conca*, *Emilia-Romagna*.



Montefiore Conca. Rocca Malatestiana di rivieradirimini, su Flickr


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1798. *Palazzo del Capitaniato*, Vicenza, *Veneto*.

_The palazzo del Capitaniato, also known as loggia del Capitanio or loggia Bernarda, is a palace in Vicenza, northern Italy, designed by Andrea Palladio in 1565 and built between 1571 and 1572. It is located on the central Piazza dei Signori, facing the Basilica Palladiana.
The palace is actually used by the town council. It was decorated by Lorenzo Rubini and, in the interior, with frescoes by Giovanni Antonio Fasolo. Since 1994 the palace has been part of a UNESCO World Heritage Site, "City of Vicenza and the Palladian Villas of the Veneto"._
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Palazzo_del_Capitaniato


Palazzo del Capitaniato • Vicenza • P1000805 di saturos, su Flickr


--


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*1824. Carpi , Italy*


Piazza Martiri, Carpi por Domenico Marchi, en Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1825. *Castel San Vincenzo* is a comune (municipality) in the Province of Isernia in the Italian region *Molise*.
In the background the mount Vallone.


Sulla rupe... di Gizzy28, su Flickr


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1826. The *Casetta Bianca di Sant'Elia*, Porticello, *Sicily*.
A typical fisherman's house in a unique position, with breath-taking views, now converted to a guesthouse.


_FSC0162_bis_s_elia_porticello di Vater_Fotografo, su Flickr


--


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

italiano_pellicano said:


> *1822. Novara , Italy*
> 
> 
> Faraway...so Close por AWD Alessandro Vecchi, en Flickr


beautiful panoramic view


----------



## Silano (Feb 28, 2012)

1827 - *Otranto* view, Apulia


OtrantoPuglia 116 por Kristel Van Loock, no Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1828. *Milan* at sunset, *Lombardy*.



Milan Skyline di Enrico G. Agostoni, su Flickr


--


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

great pics


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1829. Remebering better days, *L'Aquila, Costa Masciarelli* before the earthquake (april 2009), *Abruzzo*.

I don't know how it actually looks, a pic dated back to october 2010, and one dated june 2011; after three and a half years almost all of L'Aquila's historic centre is still closed and under rebuilding, it's a true shame.


remembering - a beautiful day in L'Aquila di peet-astn, su Flickr


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1830. *Thun Castle*, Vigo di Ton, Val di Non, *Trentino-Alto Adige*.

_Built in the 1250s, it was the main residence of the Thun family. The civil-military body is built in typically Gothic style, surrounded by a composite fortification complex with a regular plan consisting of lookout towers, bulwarks, crescent-shaped bastions, moat and a walkway. 
_
http://www.visittrentino.it/en/cosa_fare/da_vedere/dettagli/dett/castel-thun


Cena di Gala al Castello dei sogni di ThunOfficialFoto, su Flickr


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1831. *Berchidda*, winter countryside in *Sardinia*.


Campagne di Berchidda di candido33, su Flickr


--


----------



## Dorocka (Aug 24, 2007)

what a nice Thread. i really enjoyed to watch it all!!

amazing Italy, love my Country


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1832. *Val di Susa, Piedmont*.


Susa di Simone Bruschi, su Flickr


--


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

Italy is so nice. kay:


----------



## Silano (Feb 28, 2012)

1833 - Panoramic view of *Capranica Prenestina* in winter, Latium


Capranica Prenestina in winter por palvelli, no Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1834. *Venice*, San Giorgio Maggiore church, *Veneto*.

_San Giorgio Maggiore is a 16th century Benedictine church on the island of the same name in Venice, northern Italy, designed by Andrea Palladio, and built between 1566 and 1610. The church is a basilica in the classical renaissance style and its brilliant white marble gleams above the blue water of the lagoon opposite the Piazzetta and forms the focal point of the view from every part of the Riva degli Schiavoni._
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Church_of_San_Giorgio_Maggiore


San Giorgio Maggiore Blue di N+C Photo, su Flickr


--


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

^^ Amazing athmosphere!


I searched the thread and saw there is no pic with Aquileia.








1835. *Aquileia*, Friuli-Venezia Giulia. 

Aquileia, one of the largest and most wealthy cities of the early Roman Empire, survives intact and unexcavated, being the most complete example of an early Roman city in the Mediterranean world.

Aquileia was founded as a colony by the Romans in 180/181 BC. It was the starting-point of several important roads leading to the north-eastern portion of the empire. When in 168 Marcus Aurelius made Aquileia the principal fortress of the empire against the barbarians of the North and East, it rose to the pinnacle of its greatness and soon had a population of 100,000. 

At the end of the 4th century, Ausonius enumerated Aquileia as the ninth among the great cities of the world, placing Rome, Mediolanum, Constantinople, Carthage, Antioch, Alexandria, Trier, and Capua before it.

The ancient buildings of Aquileia served as stone quarries for centuries, and no edifices of the Roman period remain above ground. Excavations have revealed one street and the north-west angle of the town walls, while the National Archaeological Museum (one of the most important museums of Ancient Rome in the world) contains over 2,000 inscriptions, statues and other antiquities, as well as glasses of local production and a numismatics collection.




From 350 to 1751 the bishop seat has the rank of Patriarchate.

In 313, following the sanctioning of public worship by the Edict of Milan in the same year, the first major Christian basilica in the world was built here as a complex of two naves connected by another building. It will be rebuilt in 340 and from that time one of the largest Roman mosaics remains, covering the entire floor of the two naves (one inside the present basilica and one protected by a museum building).


The present basilica, an Unesco monument together with the entire archaeological site, was erected in 1031 by Patriarch Poppo over the ruins of the Paleochristian basilica. The mosaic pavement of the Paleochristian basilica can be visited and watched through glass floors.

A baptistery from Charlemagne's time and a 73 m bell tower from 1031 are also part of the complex.


IMG_0084 by herodotus_rocks, on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1836. *Scanno, Abruzzo*.


Scanno - Panorama di Andrea di Florio, su Flickr


--


----------



## Silano (Feb 28, 2012)

1837 - Suggestive view of *Tricarico*. This is one of the most well-preserved medieval towns in Basilicata. 


tricarico from afar por antmoose, no Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

great pics


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1838. *Piazza Gae Aulenti*, Milan, *Lombardy*.
A new public space in Milan, situated in the middle of C. Pelli's complex at Porta Nuova urban development by Hines.
(Pic by forumer Dreamjay)


2012-12-08 - 15.42 - P.za Gae Aulenti di * DREAMJAY *, su Flickr

BP:

podium access steps from Porta Garibaldi station (2nd railway station in Milan, city's main station for commuter traffic with 25 million passengers annually)


Torre Spire di fotopierino, su Flickr


--


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

i love milan is amazing


----------



## musicmix96 (Aug 1, 2012)

Rapallo,Liguria


IMG_7841 di musicmix1996, su Flickr


----------



## musicmix96 (Aug 1, 2012)

Brusson,Valle d'Aosta

montagna di musicmix1996, su Flickr


----------



## aby_since82 (May 5, 2007)

I'm so jealous of your contry!  love italy 4ever!


----------



## Luk's (Sep 16, 2008)

musicmix96 said:


> Brusson,Valle d'Aosta
> 
> montagna di musicmix1996, su Flickr


OMG is this an artifial or natural lake?? Its perfect, so beautiful :drool:


----------



## musicmix96 (Aug 1, 2012)

Artificial and yes :eek2:


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1839. *Siena*, a rare view from Torre del Mangia, *Tuscany*.


Italie - Toscane di Thierry B, su Flickr


--


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

great pic of siena


----------



## Silano (Feb 28, 2012)

1840 - *Isola Santa*, Tuscany


Un angolo di paradiso / A piece of paradise por AndreaPucci, no Flickr

*Bonus*









source


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1841. *Montalto Nuovo* countryside in winter, Appennino Modenese, *Emilia- Romagna*.


Il ruscello e la neve - Montalto - ( montese modena italy ) _0882_ 9 febbraio 2011 di masotti primo, su Flickr


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1842. *Padova*, Piazza dei Signori, *Veneto*.


Padova - Piazza dei Signori di daniele1357, su Flickr


--


----------



## Sempai87 (Mar 29, 2011)

mi3max said:


> 1842. *Padova*, Piazza dei Signori, *Veneto*.
> 
> 
> Padova - Piazza dei Signori di daniele1357, su Flickr
> ...


Padova is one of the best cities in the world! It's amazing! Unfortunately only few foreign people visit it every years... what a pity..


----------



## Silano (Feb 28, 2012)

1843 - *Campertogno*, Valsesia, Piedmont


Campertogno por cpoz81, no Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

thanks for the amazing pics guys


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1844. Abandoned quarry of Calcarenitic limestone near *Cala Rossa, Favignana island*, Sicily.

_In the past those quarries were very important, the Baroque monuments of several cities in western Sicily were built of local calcarenitic stone_.


isole egadi sicily boboviel favignana marettimo levanzo di boboviel, su Flickr



--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1845. *Palazzo Senatorio* ends the *Corso Vittorio Emanuele*, Trapani, *Sicily*.
_The baroque Palazzo dates back to 17th century, the clocks were added later, many of those buildings of Rua Grande were built with calcarenitic stones caved in Favignana island_.


Corso Vittorio Emanuele + Palazzo Cavarretta di Leandro's World Tour, su Flickr


--


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

Trapani can be also seen in the background of the Favignana pic


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1846. *The Frasassi Caves*, Genga, *Marche*.

_Discovered in 1971 by some components of the Gruppo Speleologico Marchigiano, they have been open to the public in 1974, after a long tunnel had been built.
The dimentions are enormous, the major cavity, called "abisso di Ancona", is one of the biggest in Europe and in the world, it is 200m high, 180m long and 120m wide (to give a reference point we can say that it can perfectly contain the Milano Cathedral)_
cit.









http://tinypic.com/ 

BP:


Large Cave of the Wind di Lumase, su Flickr


--


----------



## Silano (Feb 28, 2012)

1847 - *Padola*, province of Belluno, Veneto


Padola (BL) \2 por ste mezza, no Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1848. *Calvello* is a town and comune in the province of Potenza, *Basilicata*.


Calvello (Potenza) di Adi Vastano, su Flickr


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1849. *Pisa*, night view of Chiesa di Santa Maria della Spina on Lungarni riverbanks, *Tuscany*.


DSC_8417 di Francesco Batoni, su Flickr


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1850. *Corniglia,* Cinque Terre, *Liguria*.


Corniglia di szaran, su Flickr


--


----------



## Silano (Feb 28, 2012)

1851 - *Buonalbergo*, Campania


Buonalbergo - presepe style por Ettore C., no Flickr


----------



## Ingwaeone (Sep 22, 2012)

Perfect.


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Napoli, Campania*









By me


----------



## Silano (Feb 28, 2012)

1853 - Christmas Time - Via del Corso, *Rome*, few days ago.


Via del Corso 1 por agennari, no Flickr

_*Bonus*_


Via del Corso 1 por agennari, no Flickr










*Buon Natale a tutti*/*Merry Christmas everybody*


----------



## Silano (Feb 28, 2012)

1854 - Little church in *Bordano* (province of Udine) countryside, Friuli-Venezia Giulia. In the background is the Monte San Simeone.


Chiesetta sul Mt S.Simeone Bordano (Udine) por miky199 , no Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*1855. Isola Rossa , Italy *










http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/51346866.jpg


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*1856. Florence , Italy*










https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/525978_507270529313729_2055085350_n.jpg


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

^^ :lol:
a troll, Rose Island didn't exist (not in italy) and the last pic is too small.


----------



## ariel7515 (Dec 22, 2012)

*The Scaliger Castle, Sirmione, Lake Garda, Provice of Brescia*


147_Sirmione by ariel7515, on Flickr


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

^^ It's actually in the province of Brescia, Lombardy. But in a way you're right, Sirmione has 100% veronese roots.


----------



## ariel7515 (Dec 22, 2012)

Fab87 said:


> ^^ It's actually in the province of Brescia, Lombardy. But in a way you're right, Sirmione has 100% veronese roots.


Corrected


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

yes is in italy , the name is isola rossa 



mi3max said:


> ^^ :lol:
> a troll, Rose Island didn't exist (not in italy) and the last pic is too small.


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

STOP trolling!
Ile Rousse is in France!
WTF idiot!


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1856. *Arrone*, *Umbria*.


Arrone HDR di Peter 79, su Flickr

--


----------



## yuri (Jan 24, 2007)

italiano_pellicano said:


> yes is in italy , the name is isola rossa


No. It's France.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

not is in france is in corsica and dont insult me


mi3max said:


> STOP trolling!
> Ile Rousse is in France!
> WTF idiot!


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*1858.Bressanone , Italy*

*Bressanone , Italy*


Brixen - Bressanone por joe00064, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*1859. Brunico , Italy*


La Chiesa parrocchiale S. Maria Assunta (Brunico) por valeriani armando, en Flickr


----------



## Silano (Feb 28, 2012)

1860 - *Vernazza* panoramic view from the sea, *Liguria*


Vernazza vista dal mare è ancora piu' spettacolare por valeriani armando, no Flickr


----------



## Silano (Feb 28, 2012)

1861 - Piazza Napoleone in *Lucca*, *Tuscany*


Lucca Piazza Napoleone dopo la pioggia 2 - ag por aptlucca-archivio, no Flickr










*
Felice Anno Nuovo! Happy New Year!*


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

very nice pic of vernazza


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*1862. Marettimo Island , Italy*


Maestrale por kenyai, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*1863. Noto , Italy*


Noto - por Rosario Rotondo, en Flickr


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

I hardly see how Corsica is not France if South Tirol is Italy 

In this thread we shall only post pics about the territory of the italian State. Irridentism belongs to other threads and maybe centuries.


----------



## Silano (Feb 28, 2012)

italiano_pellicano said:


> *1862. Maestrale , Italy*
> 
> 
> Maestrale por kenyai, en Flickr


It's Marettimo island, not Maestrale!  Maestrale is the Italian name of Mistral, a powerful and cold wind that comes from France, indeed.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

probably south tyrol is austria 

nizza , montecarlo , istria , malta , corsica , tenda are italians ? 



Fab87 said:


> I hardly see how Corsica is not France if South Tirol is Italy
> 
> In this thread we shall only post pics about the territory of the italian State. Irridentism belongs to other threads and maybe centuries.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

oh ok , thanks for the information 



Silano said:


> It's Marettimo island, not Maestrale!  Maestrale is the Italian name of Mistral, a powerful and cold wind that comes from France, indeed.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*1864. San Nicola Island , Italy*


San Nicola por QUARANTUNO, en Flickr


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

1865 *Verona*, old uphill road with a view on the San Giorgio church (my pic)


La lasagna di The Fab One, su Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

nice pic of verona


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*1866. Verona , Italy*


Verona view from the Top - 5/7 por Pantchoa, en Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*1867. Spiazzi , Italy*


Spiazzi: Santuario B.V. della Corona por icitaiwan1, en Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

:uh:


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

_*ITALY - Central regions*_

_Summary of posted pics._
__________________________________________




Tuscany:
*9*_ Siena_ | *24*_ Chiesa di S. Maria Forisportam - Lucca_ | *61*_ Monticchiello_ | *63*_ Piazza San Lorenzo - Firenze_ | *64*_ Piazza della S.Annunziata - Firenze_ | *65*_ Cimitero Falciani - Firenze_ | *77*_ Pitigliano_ | *79*_ Bagno Vignoni_ | *125*_ Fiume Arno - Firenze_ | *142*_ Ponte a Rigo_ | *152*_ Sorano _ | *157*_ Montepulciano _ | *159*_ S.Miniato _ | *160*_bis__ San Cerbone - Massa Marittima _ | *169*_ Piazza Anfiteatro - Lucca _ | *186*_ Isola d'Elba_ | *189*_ Villa Torrigiani - Camigliano_ | *206*_ Piazza Pio II - Pienza_ | *243*_ Pienza_ | *253*_ Firenze_ | *263*_ Santa Maria della Spina - Pisa_ | *377*_ Chiesa di San Biagio - Montepulciano_ | *413*_ Castel Sonnino - Livorno_ | *428*_ Villa Saletta_ | *429*_ Alpi Apuane_ | *434*_ Cattedrale di S. Stefano - Prato_ | *437*_ San Miniato al Monte - Firenze_ | *449*_ Villa Medicea - Poggio a Caiano_ | *474*_ Piazza Salimbeni - Siena_ | *481*_ Monteriggioni_ | *489*_ Crete Senesi_ | *500*_ Thermal pools - Saturnia_ | *552*_ Sorano_ | *586*_ Isola di Montecristo_ | *595*_ Val d'Orcia_ | *598*_ Argentario (Grosseto)_ | *603*_ Loggia della Signoria - Firenze_ | *624*_ Firenze_ | *644*_ Pietrasanta (Lucca)_ | *672*_Terrazza Mascagni - Livorno_ | *722*_ Florence in winter_ | *734*_ Sovana - Sorano_ | *767*_ Val d'Elsa_ | *784*_ II WW memorial - Florence_ | *790*_ Gargonza_ | *798*_ Talamone_ | *827*_ San Gimignano_ | *828*_ Lajatico monument - Pisa_ | *833*_ Buriano_ | *968*_ Monterotondo Marittimo_ | *1005*_ Retone di Perelli, Piombino_ | *1012*_ Pieve di San Giovanni Battista, Ponte allo Spino _ | *1014*_ Piazza della Cisterna, San Gimignano_ | *1028*_ Diaccia Botrona, Castiglione della Pescaia_ | *1032*_ Castello di Boccale, Antignano_ | *1047*_ Palio di Siena_ | *1051*_ Ponte Vecchio, Florence_ | *1062*_ Crete Senesi, Asciano_ | *1064*_ Palazzo Salimbeni, Siena_ | *1066*_ Palazzo Davanzati, Florence_ | *1081*_ Pistoia_ | *1097*_ San Miniato_ | *1109*_ Piazza dell'Anfiteatro, Lucca_ | *1119*_ The Cathedral of Siena_ | *1127*_ Island of Montecristo_ | *1129*_ Basilica Santa Maria dei Servi, Siena_ | *1139*_ Piazza Grande, Arezzo_ | *1144*_ Lighthouse, Island of Capraia_ | *1171*_ San Quirico d'Orcia_ | *1179*_ The Bell Tower of the Cathedral of SS Peter and Paul, Pitigliano_ | *1231*_ Ferrato Beach_ | *1249*_ Arezzo city walls_ | *1278*_ Monteriggioni_ | *1305*_ Roofs of Florence_ | *1311*_ Pontremoli_ | *1312*_ Ponzanello_ | *1320*_ Boboli Gardens_ | *1322*_ Larderello, geothermal power plant_ | *1442*_ Castiglione di Garfagnana_ | *1454*_ Fornovolasco_ | *1476*_ Vicopisano_ | *1481*_ Villa La Petraia - Florence_ | *1495*_ Badia a Ruoti_ | *1498*_ Asciano countryside_ | *1525*_ Porta San Niccolò - Florence_ | *1527*_ Cathedral façade - Siena_ | *1531*_ Tempio Maggiore - Florence_ | *1550*_ Certaldo_ | *1587*_ Parco della Maremma_ | *1608*_ San Gimignano's towers_ | *1648*_ Vagli Sotto_ | *1665*_ Palazzo Vecchio - Florence_ | *1675*_ Butteri of Maremma_ | *1684*_ Lucca - Basilica di San Frediano_ | *1705*_ Palio di Siena_ | *1724*_ Castello Boccale (2nd pic)_ | *1766*_ Florence_



Marche:
*33*_ Ripatransone_ | *73*_ Monti Sibillini_ | *81*_ Torre di Palme_ | *109*_ Fortezza di San Leo_ | *156*_ Colline di Macerata_ | *201*_ Grotte di Frasassi_ | *211*_ Frontone_ | *249*_ Ascoli Piceno_ | *300*_ Paesaggio Tolentinese_ | *344*_ Gradara_ | *420*_ Palazzo Ducale di Urbino_ | *558*_ Offida (Ascoli Piceno)_ | *614*_ Urbino_ | *709*_ Sassocorvaro_ | *736*_ San Vittore alle Chiuse (abbey) - Genga_ | *995*_ Conero_ | *1023*_ Marche countryside_ | *1074*_ Ancona_ | *1088*_ Santa Maria di Portonovo, Mount Conero Riviera_ | *1089*_ Mount Conero coastline_ | *1224*_ Sefro countryside_ | *1250*_ Recanati, the Townhall_ | *1302*_ Frontone_ | *1447*_ Ascoli Piceno_ | *1466*_ Jesi_ | *1473*_ Torre di Palme_ | *1493*_ Caldarola_ | *1497*_ Urbino_ | *1510*_ Castel di Luco_ | *1526*_ Gola del Furlo_ | *1552*_ Serrungarina_ | * 1586*_ Montefortino_ | *1612*_ Acquaviva Picena_ | *1656*_ Ancona, Passetto_ | *1678*_ Ancona's portici_ | *1693*_ Gradara_ | *1714*_ Mondavio_ | *1733*_ Fossombrone_



Umbria: 
*85*_ Assisi_ | *90*_ Cascata delle Marmore_ | *106*_ Spoleto_ | *112*_ Basilica di San Francesco - Assisi_ | *141*_ Perugia_ | *192*_ Foligno_ | *202*_ Orvieto_ | *345*_ Bettona_ | *492*_Spello_ | *498*_ Todi_ | *509*_ Isola Polvese_ | *519*_Orvieto skyline_ | *656*_ Pian Grande in winter - Sibillini mountains_ | *666*_ Assisi_ | *785*_ Basilica San Francesco - Assisi_ | *831*_ Cathedral of Orvieto_ | *1015*_ Palazzo dei Priori and the Fontana Maggiore, Perugia_ | *1018*_ Umbrian contryside_ | *1059*_ Pian Grande, Castelluccio di Norcia_ | *1143*_ Piazza del Popolo, Todi_ | *1219*_ Spello_ | *1235*_ Orvieto_ | *1292*_ Scheggino_ | *1331*_ Bevagna_ | *1338*_ Piazza San Benedetto, Norcia_ | *1502*_ San Pietro in Valle_ | *1519*_ Preci_ | *1553*_ Panicale_ | *1589*_ Amelia_ | *1618*_ Gubbio, Piazza Grande_ | *1641*_ Corciano_ | *1707*_ Piazza Umberto I, Panicale_ | *1720*_ Spoleto - Rocca Albornoziana_ | *1758*_ Pons Gallorum, Assisi_



Latium:
*34*_ Arpino_ | *51*_ Via Appia - Roma_ | *52*_ Piazza Navona - Roma_ | *68*_ Eur - Roma_ | *88*_ Santa Maria Maddalena - Roma_ | *139*_ Roma_ | *191**_ Parco dei Mostri - Bomarzo_ | *205*_ Piazza del Popolo - Roma_ | *209*_ Ponte Vittorio Emanuele II - Roma_ | *214*_ Abbazia di Fossanova_ | *215*_ Roma via Condotti_ | *244*_ Acquedotto di Claudio - Roma_ | *258*_ Ara Pacis - Roma_ | *283*_ Isola del Liri_ | *288*_ Villa Doria Pamphili - Roma_ | *304*_ Bomarzo_ | *327*_ Fontana di Trevi - Roma_ | *337*_ Torre Alfina_ | *350*_ Tempio di Adriano - Roma_ | *362*_ Abbazia di Fossanova_ | *368*_ Castel di Tora_ | *387*_ Roma_ | *393*_ Anguillara Sabazia_ | *399*_ Panoramica sui Calanchi - Civita di Bagnoregio_ | *403*_ Parco della Musica - Roma_ | *405*_ Torre Flavia - Ladispoli_ | *419*_ Castello di Santa Severa_ | *425*_ Villa Medici - Roma_ | *485*_ Villa Farnesina - Roma_ | *491*_ Mitreo (underground of the Coliseum) - Roma_ | *515*_ Quirinale Gardens - Roma_ | *528*_ Pantheon - Roma_ | *534*_ Vittoriano - Rome_ | *589*_ Trastevere - Roma_ | *597*_ Monte Soratte (Roma)_ | *599*_ Beaches of Castelporziano_ | *609*_ Piazza del Campidoglio - Roma_ | *633*_ Grand Salon of the Palazzo Barberini - Rome_ | *642*_ Monti Simbruini_ | *649*_ Lago Martignano - Roma_ | *654*_ Villa Adriana di Tivoli (Roma)_ | *658*_ river Tevere's valley_ | *660*_ Marmertine prison - Rome_ | *665*_ Cervara di Roma_ | *668*_ Cathedral of Saint John Lateran - Rome_ | *671*_ MAXXI Museum - Rome_ | *698*_ Palazzo dei Congressi - Rome_ | *735*_ Foro Piscario - Rome_ | *761*_ Villa d'Este - Tivoli_ | *772*_ Porta Tiburtina under the snow - Rome_ | *775*_ Lake Turano_ | *779*_ Piazza San Pellegrino - Viterbo_ | *799*_ Rome's alleys_ | *800*_ Santa Costanza - Rome_ | *802*_ Paganico Sabino_ | *879*_ The Roman Forum, Rome_ | *909*_ Spanish Steps, Rome_ | *919*_ Palazzo Mattei di Giove, Rome_ | *920*_ Trajan's Market, Rome_ | *921*_ Basilica of Saint Paul outside the Walls, Rome_ | *948*_ Castello della Magliana_ | *954*_ Rome skyline_ | *965*_ Around St. Peter's Square_ | *970*_ San Gregorio da Sassola_ | *971*_ MAXXI, Rome_ | *974*_ Coliseum, Rome_ | *987*_ Castel Sant'Angelo, Rome_ | *1020*_ Villa Lante, Bagnaia_ | *1052*_ Piazza Venezia, Rome_ | *1065*_ Bomarzo_ | *1077*_ Palazzo dei Papi, Viterbo_ | *1080*_ Torre Astura_ | *1084*_ Piazza Sant'Ignazio_ | *1093*_ Rome panorama_ | *1094*_ Sermoneta_ | *1116*_ Fountain of the Naiads, Rome_ | *1123*_ Galleria Sciarra, Rome_ | *1124*_ Panorama from Pincio, Rome_ | *1135*_ Sabaudia seaside_ | *1137*_ Ostia Antica_ | *1148*_ Ponte Fabricio_ | *1158*_ Fountain of Neptune, Piazza Navona, Rome_ | *1172*_ Olevano Romano_ | *1188*_ Amatrice countryside_ | *1245*_ Sala del Mappamondo - Palazzo Farnese, Caprarola_ | *1251*_ Gardens of Villa Lante, Bagnaia_ | * 1252*_ Bracciano_ | *1264*_ Ventotene's stairs_ | *1271*_ Rome sunset_ | *1303bis*_ The inner court of Quirinal Palace, Rome_ | *1326*_ Alatri_ | *1349*_ Island of Santo Stefano_ | *1352*_ Scalinata di Spagna, Rome_ | *1394*_ Kiss @Gianicolo_ | *1440*_ Largo di Torre Argentina_ | *1460*_ Gaeta_ | *1470*_ Labro_ | *1512*_ Fontana del Tritone - Roma_ | *1529*_ Arpino_ | *1537*_ Arch of Janus - Rome_ | *1567*_ Calcata_ | *1595*_ Tiburtina station - Rome_ | *1602*_ Piglio_ | *1610*_ Alvito_ | *1617*_ Portico di Ottavia - Rome_ | *1626*_ Charterhouse of Trisulti_ | *1627*_ Rome_ | *1674*_ Palo Laziale - Castello Odescalchi_ | *1677*_ Piazza di Pietra, Rome_ | *1700*_ Rome - Aqua Claudia_ | *1704*_ beach of Sperlonga_ | *1715*_ St. Benedict's monastery, Subiaco_ | *1721*_ Rome - Casina delle Civette (Villa Torlonia)_ | *1755*_ Piazza Navona, Rome_ | *1763*_ Sant'Ivo alla Sapienza, Rome_



Abruzzo:
*40*_ Monte Corvo e lago Campotosto_ | *49*_ Vasto_ | *96*_ Castello di Celano_ | *102*_ Maiella_ | *127*_ Gran Sasso_ | *136*_ S.Eufemia a Maiella_ | *170*_ Colonnella_ | *185*_ Goriano Sicoli_ | *284*_ Roccaraso_ | *392*_ Fortezza dell’Aquila_ | *434*_ Santo Stefano di Sessannio_ | *458*_ Santo Stefano di Sessannio (II)_ | *463*_ Fossa_ | *468*_ Gamberale_ | *525*_ Roccaraso_ | *1035*_ Civitella del Tronto_ | *1131*_ Corno Grande, Gran Sasso massif_ | *1145*_ Parco Nazionale d'Abruzzo_ | *1214*_ Pereto_ | *1225*_ Pietraferrazzana_ | *1227*_ Colletto di Pezza_ | *1255*_ Piazza Garibaldi, Sulmona_ | *1267*_ Loreto Aprutino_ | *1286*_ Pescara_ | *1287*_ De Cecco Businness Center, Pescara_ | *1387*_ Campo Imperatore_ | *1523*_ Anversa degli Abruzzi_ | *1580*_ Pietracamela_ | *1659*_ Pietranzoni lake_ | *1667*_ Lanciano_ | *1689*_ Barrea_ | *1765*_ Capestrano_ | *1767*_ Santa Maria di Collemaggio, L'Aquila_


_Vatican City_
*439*_ Cappella Sistina - Città del Vaticano_ | *441*_ Stanze di Raffaello - Città del Vaticano_ | *1263*_ Ceiling of the Gallery of Geographic Maps, The Vatican Palace_ | *1480*_ St. Peters Basilica_


_*ITALY - South regions & major Islands*_

_Summary of posted pics._
__________________________________________



Molise:
*87*_ Altilia_ | *306*_ Venafro_ | *390*_ Santuario dell’Addolorata - Castelpetroso_ | *494*_ Countryside near Guglionesi_ | *557*_ Venafro (Isernia)_ | *1182*_ Capracotta_ | *1185*_ Termoli_ | *1203*_ Pesche_ | *1213*_ Natural Reserve of Pesche_ | *1304*_ Cerro al Volturno_ | *1341*_ Pizzone_ | *1439*_ Civitacampomarano_ | *1464*_ Lautilia in winter_ | *1568*_ Agnone_ | *1712*_ Guardiaregia_

 

Campania:
*38*_ Golfo di Napoli_ | *58*_ Positano_ | *76*_ Isola di Procida_ | *120*_ Faraglioni di Capri_ | *129*_ Tempio di Cerere - Paestum_ | *210*_ Centro Direzionale - Napoli_ | *265*_ Amalfi_ | *273*_ Pompei_ | *302*_ Sant'Agata dei Goti_ | *323*_ Atena Lucana_ | *358*_ Ercolano_ | *360*_ Sorrento_ | *364*_ Sapri_ | *384*_ Villa Pignatelli - Napoli_ | *411*_ Caserta Vecchia_ | *462*_ Procida_ | *562*_ Anacapri (Napoli)_ | *584*_ Napoli_ | *588*_ Red House - Anacapri_ | *596*_ Grotta Azzurra - Capri_ | *604*_ Anfiteatro Flavio - Pozzuoli_ | *608*_ Penisola Sorrentina_ | *616*_ Tempio di Serapide - Pozzuoli_ | *617*_ Antro della Sibilla - Cuma_ | *623*_ Sorrento - Campania_ | *629*_ Cusano Mutri - Benevento_ | *640*_ Roman amphitheatre - Santa Maria Capua Vetere_ | *680*_ Royal Palace of Capodimonte - Naples_ | *696*_ Piazza Dante - Naples_ | *710*_ Capua_ | *711*_ Naples_ | *723*_ Piedimonte Matese (Caserta)_ | *725*_ Clock tower, Tasso Square - Sorrento_ | *733*_ Capri_ | *737*_ Waterfont of Naples_ | *774*_ Pompei_ | *797*_ Pisciotta & Cape Palinuro_ | *877*_ Naples_| *917*_ Gesù Nuovo church_ | *955*_ Villa Rufolo (detail of cloister), Ravello_ | *994*_ Atrani_ | *1002*_ Capo di Massa_ | *1029*_ Galleria Umberto I, Naples_ | *1071*_ Agropoli_ | *1073*_ Napoli Università M1 Railway Station_ | *1100*_ Capri Island_ | *1105*_ Castel dell'Ovo_ | *1112*_ Teatro Verdi, Salerno_ | *1162*_ Amalfi_ | *1216*_ Punta Licosa_ | *1229*_ Lake Averno_ | *1238*_ Nisida_ | *1260*_ Moonrise in Positano_ | *1275*_ Preturo Irpino_ | *1288*_ Vietri sul Mare_ | *1294*_ Marina Corricella, island of Procida_ | *1303*_ Naples_ | *1328*_ Riardo_ | *1448*_ Positano_ | *1453*_ Vallone dei Mulini, Sorrento_ | *1477*_ Bacoli_ | *1485*_ Castello del Matese_ | *1500*_ Piedimonte Matese_ | *1506*_ Aragonese castle - Ischia_ | *1521*_ Reggia di Caserta_ | *1549*_ Casina Vanvitelliana - Bacoli_ | *1570*_ Piazza Plebiscito - Napoli_ | *1584*_ Piazza Nilo - Napoli_ | *1598*_ Granatello_ | *1604*_ Piazza San Gaetano, Naples_ | *1637*_ the former Royal Palace of Portici_ | *1650*_ Capri from the sky_ | *1651*_ Arch of Trajan - Benevento_ | *1672*_ Pompeii_ | *1717*_ Positano from the sea_ | *1729*_ Naples - Cloister of St. Martin's Charterhouse_



Apulia:
*4*_ Castel del Monte_ | *31*_ Alberobello_ | *54*_ Isole Tremiti_ | *84*_ Trabucchi - Gargano_ | *99*_ Lecce_ | *114*_ ILVA - Taranto_ | *122*_ Ostuni_ | *132*_ Basilica di Santa Croce - Lecce_ | *137*_ Cattedrale di San Nicola - Trani_ | *138*_ Polignano a Mare_ | *162*_ Torre Guaceto_ | *168*_ Baia delle Zagare_ | *171*_ Santa Cesarea Terme_ | *199*_ Porto Selvaggio_ | *203*_ Duomo di San Corrado - Molfetta_ | *223*_ Molfetta_ | *224*_ Cattedrale di San Sabino - Bari_ | *236*_ Lago Rosso - Otranto_ | *256*_ Lungomare di Bari_ | *363*_ Gallipoli_ | *372*_ Palazzo Mincuzzi - Bari_ | *442*_ Villa Mellacqua_ | *444*_ Murgia_ | *459*_ Giovinazzo_ | *554*_ Porto Cesareo beach_ | *555*_ Otranto coastline_ | *561*_ Grotte di Castellana_ | *638*_ Lago di Lesina (Foggia)_ | *639*_ Peschici (Foggia)_ | *685*_ Basilica of St. Catherine of Alexandria - Galatina_ | *695*_ The Blue Hour, Taranto_ | *745*_ Ponte Ciolo - Gagliano del Capo_ | *746*_ Castel del Monte_ | *768*_ Gravina in Alta Murgia_ | *796*_ Martina Franca_ | *915*_ Salento_ | *945*_ Promontorio del Gargano_ | *946*_ Vieste_ | *947*_ Convento degli Agostiniani, Melpignano _ | *949*_ Molfetta_ | *997*_ Tremiti islands_ | *1082*_ Daunia_ | *1099*_ Monte Sant'Angelo_ | *1104*_ Brindisi_ | *1117*_ Ostuni_ | *1126*_ Cisternino_ | *1140*_ The Lama Monachile beach, Polignano a Mare_ | *1157*_ Bari Vecchia_ | *1176*_ Torre dell'Orso beach_ | *1317*_ Minervino Murge_ | *1332*_ Gargano_ | *1336*_ Sant'Agata di Puglia_ | *1339*_ Capo d'Otranto_ | *1351*_ Porto Miggiano_ | *1438*_ Via d'Aquino, Taranto_ | *1483*_ Melpignano_ | *1516*_ Ostuni_ | *1556*_ Polignano a Mare_ | *1569*_ Santa Cesarea Terme_ | *1658*_ Church of Santa Caterina - Conversano_ | *1660*_ Polignano a Mare_ | *1680*_ Locorotondo_ | *1691*_ Gallipoli_ | *1696*_ Torre Colimena_ | *1706*_ Vico del Gargano_ | *1728*_ Peschici_

 

Basilicata:
*17*_ Castelmezzano_ | *59*_ Matera_ | *121*_ Craco Vecchia_ | *164*_ Trecchina_ | *187*_ Capodigiano_ | *464*_ Acerenza_ | *465*_ Il Vulture_ | *566*_ Maratea_ | *583*_ Venosa (Potenza)_ | *587*_ Lago di Monticchio_ | *591*_ Statue of the Christ of Maratea_ | *652*_ Valli di Basilicata (Potenza)_ | *688*_Lake Pertusillo_ | *820*_ Tavole Palatine - Metaponto_ | *837*_ Castle of Melfi_ | *879*_ Pisticci_ | *889*_ Ferrandina_ | *973*_ Potenza_ | *1010*_ Castelmezzano_ | *1108*_ Matera panorama_ | *1184*_ Venosa_ | *1319*_ Rapolla_ | *1452*_ Pisticci_ | *1517*_ Colobraro_ | *1534*_ Rotondella_ | *1546*_ Pietrapertosa_ | *1673*_ Maratea downtown_ | *1695*_ Aerial view of Craco_ | *1756*_ Matera_



Calabria:
*62*_ Lago Cecita_ | *82*_ Le Castella_ | *98*_ Costa Calabra dallo Stretto di Messina_ | *103*_ Santa Severina_ | *153*_ Cattolica di Stilo_ | *193*_ Capo Colonna_ | *200*_ Lago Ampollino_ | *433*_ Aspromonte_ | *520*_ Morano Calabro_ | *539*_Pentadattilo_ | *630*_ Cerchiara di Calabria - Cosenza_ | *766*_ Santa Severina_ | *789*_ Mobastery of Santa Maria dell'Isola - Tropea_ | *832*_ Castello Federico II - Roseto Capo Spulico_ | *847*_ Raganello river_ | *878*_ Baia di Copanello_ | *880*_ Cosenza_ | *893*_ Parco Archeologico di Sybarys_ | *936*_ Soriano Calabro_ | *984*_ Acquappesa_ | *986*_ Cathedral of Irsina_ | *1166*_ Roseto Castle, Roseto Capo Spulico_ | *1181*_ Morano Calabro_ | *1200*_ Tortora & Aieta_ | *1241*_ Rocca Imperiale_ | *1270*_ Sila landscape_ | *1314*_ Vibo Valentia_ | *1316*_ Parghelia_ | *1457*_ Chianalea_ | *1496*_ Roghudi vechio_ | *1542*_ Praia a Mare_ | *1555*_ Tropea_ | *1614*_ Riaci beach_ | *1631*_ Civita_ | *1725*_ Pizzo Calabro_



Sardinia:
*41*_ Isola della Bocca - Olbia_ | *57*_ Las Plassas_ | *107*_ Rocce Rosse - Arbatax_ | *163*_ Piscinas_ | *197*_ Calarossa_ | *212*_ Ulivo millenario - San Baltolu di Luras_ | *301*_ Fiordo di Portu Pedrosu_ | *320*_ Dune di Porto Pino_ | *352*_ Monte Pulchiana_ | *353*_ Cala Goloritzè_ | *354*_ Domus de Janas - Sedini_ | *359*_ Castelsardo_ | *397*_ Golfo di Orosei_ | *435*_ Bosa_ | *452*_ Cagliari_ | *512*_ Basilica della Santissima Trinità di Saccargia_ | *516*_ Capo d'Orso (Cape Bear)_ | *560*_ Palazzo Sciuti - Sassari_ | *567*_ Botanical garden - Sassari_ | *578*_ Chia lagoon_ | *611*_ Dolmen Sa Coveccada - Mores_ | *612*_ Cala Domestica - Buggerru_ | *727*_ Caprera island_ | *777*_ S.Antonio Abate church - Castelsardo_ | *857*_ Ogliastra countryside_ | *916*_ Cala Goloritzè, golfo di Orosei_ | *919*_ Villasimius_ | *944*_ Poltu Quatu_ | *951*_ Spiaggia della Cinta, San Teodoro_ | *957*_ Orosei_ | *959*_ Capo Comino_ | *1025*_ Cala Mariolu, Ogliastra_ | *1053*_ Lequarci falls_ | *1060*_ Cala Goloritzè, Baunei_ | *1068*_ Masua beach, Nebida_ | *1086*_ Torre Pelosa, Stintino_ | *1092*_ Lago del Cedrino_ | *1110*_ Portu Pedrosu_ | *1122*_ Rocce Rosse cliffs, Arbatax_ | *1151*_ Cliffs in San Giovanni di Sinis_ | *1159*_ La Caletta, Carloforte_ | *1190*_ Giara of Gesturi_ | *1201*_ Pink Beach, Budelli_ | *1253*_ Piscinas Beach_ | *1285*_ Capo Caccia_ | *1327*_ Bosa_ | *1330*_ Castelsardo_ | *1420*_ Costa Paradiso_ | *1451*_ Nest of Sparrows, Calasetta, Sant'Antioco Island_ | *1475*_ Nuraghe Arrubiu_ | *1490*_ Cathedral of Santa Maria di Monserrato - Tratalias_ | *1503*_ Santu Lussurgiu_ | *1520*_ Mangiabarche lighthouse_ | *1524*_ Capo Spartivento_ | *1554*_ Tavolara Island_ | * 1594*_ Porto San Paolo & Tavolara Island_ | *1623*_ Villasimius beach_ | *1630*_ Costa Smeralda_ | *1642*_ Cala Fuili_ | *1662*_ Saline di Olbia_ | *1676*_ Cala Girgolu_ | *1690*_ Pond of Molentargius - Cagliari_ | *1708*_ Porto Pino beach_ | *1711*_ Castelsardo_ | *1726*_ Capo Caccia_



Sicily:
*1*_ Segesta_ | *5*_ Mondello_ | *13*_ Chiese di Martorana e San Cataldo - Palermo_ | *45*_ Campagna di Enna_ | *71*_ Siracusa_ | *74*_ Modica_ | *94*_ Ragusa_ | *116*_ Saline di Trapani_ | *131*_ Isola dei Conigli - Lampedusa_ | *140*_ Cefalù_ | *147*_ Noto_ | *150*_ Isole Eolie_ | *154*_ Favignana_ | *167*_ Tempio di Era - Selinunte_ | *313*_ S.Vito lo Capo_ | *331*_ Pineta di Ragabo - Linguaglossa_ | *400*_ Ragusa Ibla_ | *415*_ Cattedrale di Cefalù_ | *428*_ Monte Etna_ | *438*_ Capo Peloro_ | *487*_ Termini Imerese_ | *490*_ Parco Simposio di Minoa - Marsala_ | *527*_ San Giovanni dei Lebbrosi - Palermo_ | *538*_ Stromboli alley_ | *606*_ Stretto di Messina_ | *632*_ Grammichele - Catania_ | *643*_ Isole Egadi_ | *653*_ Modica (Ragusa)_ | *699*_ Piazza della Memoria - Palermo_ | *701*_ Caltabellotta (Agrigento)_ | *702*_ Tindari (Messina)_ | *728*_ Calascibetta (Enna)_ | *753*_ Trapani's waterfront_ | *801*_ Forza d'Agrò_ | *821*_ Castle of Montechiaro_ | *822*_ Eraclea Minoa_ | *856*_ Cala Dogana, Levanzo_ | *864*_ Mount Etna_ | *912*_ Monte Cofano_ | *935*_ Corso Vittorio Emanuele, Trapani_ | *937*_ Caccamo_ | *941*_ Palermo Cathedral_ | *943*_ Noto cathedral_ | *956*_ Cala Rossa, Favignana Island_ | *1000*_ Sicily & South Italy from the sky_ | *1011*_ The tyrrhenian coast near Scopello_ | *1016*_ The faraglioni of Cyclops, Aci Trezza_ | *1037*_ Specchio di Venere, Pantelleria_ | *1054*_ Ortigia, Siracusa_ | *1057*_ Isola dei Conigli, Lampedusa_ | *1096*_ Etna volcano_ | *1101*_ Cathedral of San Nicolò, Noto_ | *1113*_ Scala dei Turchi cliffs_ | *1134*_ Salina_ | *1141*_ Castellamare del Golfo_ | *1153*_ Strombolicchio_ | *1164*_ The cloister of the cathedral of Monreale_ | *1168*_ Lo Zingaro beach_ | *1197*_ Mothia salt plant area_ | *1207*_ Stromboli Volcano_ | *1306*_ Aeolian Islands_ | *1315*_ Valle dei Templi, Agrigento_ | *1444*_ Gangi & Mount Etna_ | *1465*_ Levanzo_ | *1469*_ Porta Uzeda, Catania_ | *1509*_ La Vucciria market - Palermo_ | *1518*_ Teatro Massimo - Catania_ | *1540*_ Caltagirone_ | *1559*_ Basilica dei SS. Pietro e Paolo, Acireale_ | *1566*_ Mount Etna eruption_ | *1577*_ Petralia Soprana_ | *1588*_ Duomo di Siracusa_ | *1591*_ Caltanisetta_ | *1609*_ Sferracavallo_ | *1616*_ Ziza castle_ | *1625*_ Cattedrale di Palermo_ | *1635*_ St Paul basilica - Palazzolo Acreide_ | *1636*_ Isola dei Conigli from the sky_ | *1649*_ Agira_ | *1668*_ Mazara del Vallo_ | *1701*_ Sperlinga_ | *1718*_ San Vito lo Capo inland_ | *1723*_ Piazza Duomo, Siracusa_ | *1736*_ Tonnarella dell'Uzzo_ | *1764*_ Piazza Pretoria - Palermo_



*LEGENDA:*

● _grey_ sovereign state
______________________________________________________________________________
This summary is not intended to be exhaustive, only pics according to the rules are included (numeration, quality, representative and dimensions*)

* +/- 10% tolerance


Pics on IMAGESHACK now are downsized to 800x, please don't use it, pics on FLICKR not properly credited will be deleted from this thread & excluded from this summary, Thanks.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

thanks for the information about the rules ,you are very simpatic person


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*1868. Gallipoli , Italy*










http://img255.imageshack.us/img255/9650/gallipolicallecascoantiys0.jpg


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

_*ITALY - North-West regions*_

_Summary of posted pics._
__________________________________________




Aosta Valley: 
*22*_ Valtournanche_ | *60*_ Gressoney-Saint-Jean_ | *130*_ Lago Blu_ | *292*_ Ghiacciaio del Brenva_ | *351*_ Massiccio del Monte Rosa dalla Val d'Ayas_ | *402*_ Lago di Liconi_ | *[471*_ Castello di Fénis_ |*760*_ Porta Praetoria - Aosta_ | *930*_ Monte Cervino_ | *991*_ Aosta Valley panorama_ | *1027*_ Funivia del Monte Bianco_ | *1039*_ Tribulation glacier_ | *1141*_ Valpelline Pass_ | *1169*_ Lake Combal, Val Veny_ | *1195*_ Laveciau glacier_ | *1309*_ Lake of Arpy_ | *1313*_ Aymavilles_ | *1458*_ Punta Parrot_ | *1504*_ Coumba Freida, Allein_ | *1515*_ Lys Valley_ | *1530*_ Gervasutti Bivouac_ | *1629*_ Aosta_ | *1713*_Fontainemore_ | *1747*_ Aymaville Castle_

 


Piedmont: 
*8*_ Sacra di San Michele *_ | *27*_ Isola di San Giulio_ | *36*_ Castello del Valentino_ | *55*_ Langhe_ | *69*_ Lago Maggiore e isole Borromee_ | *83*_ Alpi da Mondovì_ | *92*_ Castello di Grinzane Cavour_  | *184*_ Castello di Serralunga d'Alba_ | *204*_ Monte Viso & Po_ | *221*_ Scarpia - Alagna Valsesia_ | *230*_ Castello di Cannero_ | *239*_ Reggia di Venaria Reale - Torino_ | *250*_ Monviso dalla val Lemina_ | *275*_ Villa della Tesoriera - Torino_ | *333*_ Piazza Castello - Torino_ | *339*_ Castello di Casalbagliano_ | *374*_ Mole Antonelliana - Torino_ | *401*_ Mergozzo_ | *417*_ Monferrato_ | *419*_ Varallo Sesia_ | *422*_ Castello del Roccolo - Busca_ | *443*_ Chiesa di S. Lorenzo - Torino_ | *446*_ Elva_ | *448*_ Val Curone_ | *523*_ Fortress of Fenestrelle_ | *524*_ Domodossola_ | *556*_ Pollenzo (Cuneo)_ | *559*_ Ivrea, Olivetti plant_ | *569*_ San Martino Alfieri (Asti)_ | *605*_ Valle Maira (Cuneo)_ | *625*_ Abbazia di Lucedo (Vercelli)_ | *646*_ Casale Monferrato_ | *651*_ Alagna (Vercelli)_ | *683*_ Abbazia di Vezzolano_ | *684*_ Palaisozaki - Turin_ | *697*_ Monesiglio (Cuneo)_ | *705*_ City Hall Square - Turin_ | *707*_ Rimella di Valsesia_ | *713*_ Cella Monte di Monferrato_ | *718*_ Iced fountain, Alpe Devero - Baceno_ | *732*_ Park Valentino - Turin_ | *738*_ Via Po - Turin _ | *754*_ Sanctuary of Vicoforte Mondovì *_ | *765*_ Church of San Nazario - Montechiaro d'Asti_ | *769*_ Royal castle of Racconigi at night_ | *811*_ Lake Viverone_ | *819*_ Saluzzo and Monte Viso_ | *829*_ Castle of Montalto Dora over Lake Pistono_ | *836*_ Basilica di Superga - Torino_ | *876*_ Corso Francia - Torino_ | *897*_ Cervatto_ | *929*_ Pennine Alps_ | *933*_ Monte Rosa massif_ | *964*_ Lake Maggiore_ | *993*_ San Carlo square - Turin_ | *1049*_ Palazzo Carignano, Turin_ | *1050*_ Mole Antonelliana, Turin_ | *1058*_ Lago Campagna_ | *1070*_ Sacro Monte di Oropa_ | *1072*_ Galleria Subalpina, Turin_ | *1098*_ San Giulio island @ night_ | *1107*_ Colle delle Finestre_ | *1125*_ Stroppia falls_ | *1128*_ Cannobio_ | *1138*_ Lake Saretto_ | *1167*_ The Market Square, Domodossola_ | *1177*_ Col del Nivolet_ | *1180*_ Ivrea_ | *1201*_ The Cathedral of Chieri_ | *1211*_ Po river, Turin_ | *1218*_ Candia lake_ | *1256*_ Civic Theatre in Valenza_ | *1289*_ Barolo_ | *1293*_ Pis du Pes falls_ | *1300*_ Cannero Riviera_ | *1321*_ Mount Viso_ | *1343*_ Piedicavallo_ | *1403*_ Piazza Galimberti, Cuneo_ | *1411*_ Piazza Maggiore, Mondovì_ | *1441*_ Santa Vittoria d'Alba_ | *1450*_ Turin_ | *1455*_ Barbaresco vineyards_ | *1463*_ Craveggia_ | *1482*_ Vignale Monferrato_ | *1508*_ Carnival of Ivrea_ | *1533*_ Villa Pallavicino, Stresa_ | *1536*_ Salone Baronale della Manta_ | *1551*_ Villa Crespi d'Orta_ | *1558*_ Turin - Dora Park_ | *1564*_ Orta San Giulio_ | *1581*_ Mount Viso Massif_ | *1620*_ Alta Val Sesia Natural Park_ | *1643*_ Forte Albertino, Vinadio_ | *1647*_ Oasi Zegna - Bielmonte_ | *1679*_ Rifugio Migliorero_ | *1686*_ Castle of Valentino - Turin_ | *1699*_ Barolo_ | *1703*_ Sacra di San Michele *_ | *1709*_ Palazzo Madama, Turin_ | *1719*_ Vicoforte Sanctuary *_ | *1736*_ Soleri Viaduct, Cuneo_




Liguria:
*7*_ Piazza De Ferrari - Genova_ | *48*_ Camogli_ | *115*_ Cervo_ | *126*_ Corniglia_ | *175*_ Portovenere_ | *181*_ Colletta di Castelbianco_ | *231*_ Santa Margherita Ligure_ | *245*_ Vernazza_ | *298*_ Boccadasse - Genova_ | *308*_ Genova via Brigata Liguria_ | *329*_ Abbazia di San Fruttuoso - Camogli_ | *334*_ Apricale_ | *356*_ Dolceacqua_ | *407*_ Santa Margherita Ligure_ | *425*_ Camogli_ | *429*_ Mare Ligure - Tellaro_ | *473*_ Manarola e Corniglia_ | *496*_ Porto Maurizio di Imperia_ | *507*_ Triora (Imperia)_ | * 550*_ Bogliasco_ | *563*_ San Rocco_ | *579*_Genova_ | *618*_Balestrino_ | *619*_ Borghetto d'Arroscia_ | *635*_ Genova_ | *717*_ Riomaggiore_ | *721*_ Manarola_ | *747*_ Ceriana - Imperia_ | *748*_ Palazzo Spinola - Genoa_ | *882*_ Colletta di Castelbianco_ | *894*_ Piazza San Lorenzo, Genova_ | *914*_ San Pietro di Rovereto_ | *990*_ The harbour of Genoa_ | *1008*_ Paraggi_ | *1017*_ Celle Ligure_ | *1120*_ Ligurian sea_ | *1132*_ Tellaro_ | *1149*_ Camogli at sunset_ | *1205*_ Bridge Over Rio Torbido_ | *1269*_ Oneglia_ | *1308*_ Vernazza_ | *1329*_ Montoggio_ | *1340*_ Boccadasse, Genova_ | *1467*_ Genoa_ | *1484*_ Pentema_ | *1488*_ Walk of Love, Cinque Terre_ | *1513*_ Bay of Lerici_ | *1532*_ Finale Ligure_ | *1571*_ Sanremo - Santuario della Madonna della Costa_ | *1585*_ Noli - Porta dell'Urbe_ | *1597*_ Santa Margherita Ligure_ | *1613*_ Finale Ligure_ | *1619*_ Sestri Levante_ | *1635*_ Oneglia, Imperia (2nd pic)_ | *1682*_ Pino di Varigotti_




Lombardy:

*32*_ Brescia_ | *39*_ Piazza Duomo - Milano_ | *46 * _ Bicocca - Milano_ | *56 * _ Bergamo _ | *75 * _ Lago d’Iseo_ | *86* _ Bormio_ | *89 * _ Fiume Adda_ | *97 * _ Isola di Garda_ | *123*_ Mantua_ | *135* _ Sacro Monte di Varese_ | *177 * _Palazzo Mondadori - Segrate_ | *188* _ Lago di Como_ | *196 * _ Villa Borromeo Visconti Litta - Lainate_ | *207* _ Piazza Ducale - Vigevano_ | *208 * _ Cascate del Serio_ | *226 * _ Cattedrale di Cremona_ | *272* _ Canevino_ | *296* _ Milano_ | *316* _ Ponte di barche - Bereguardo_ | *341* _ Villa Reale - Monza_ | *342* _ Duomo - Monza_ | *347* _ Castello Sforzesco - Milano_  | *349 * _ Milano via Madonnina_ | *357* _ Basilica di San Lorenzo - Milano_ | *369*_ Villa Melzi - Bellagio_ | *406*_ Lomello (Pavia)_ | *409*_ Parco del Ticino - Lonate Pozzolo_ | *412*_ Zavattarello (Pavia)_ | *453*_ Bellagio - Lago di Como_ | *484*_ Milanofiori Nord - Milano_ | *493*_Bank Headquarters - Lodi_ | *499*_ Naviglio Grande - Milano_ | *502*_ Villa Visconti - Cassinetta di Lugagnano_ | *504 *_Villa Panza - Varese_ | *513*_ Brescia, Capitolium_ | *530*_ Villa Borromeo - Arcore_ | *535*_ Limone sul Garda_ | *568*_ Piazza Cordusio - Milano_ | *571*_ Oltrepò Pavese_ | *602*_ Monte Disgrazia (Sondrio)_ | *622*_ Gaggiano (Milano)_ | *627*_ Gardens of Villa Melzi - Bellagio (Como)_ | *645*_ Varenna (Lecco)_ | *661*_Galleria Vittorio Emanuele - Milan_ | *681*_ Milan Trade Fair - Rho_ | *682*_ Casa del Fascio - Como_ | *694*_ Bocconi University - Milan_ | *704*_ Sempione Park - Milan_ | *712*_ Belgioioso square - Milan_ | *714*_ San Pietro al Monte - Civate_ | *724*_ Bonacolsi House and St. Andrew's Dome - Mantova_ | *740*_ Lake of Varese_ | *762*_ Varzi (Pavia)_ | *803*_ Giardini della Guastalla - Milano_ | *804*_ Milano Mac 567 Project - Milan_ | *808*_ NH Hoteles - Milan Fair District - RHO_ | *809*_ Semenza Hydropower Station - Calusco d'Adda_ | *814*_ The Sforza Castle of Vigevano_ | *871*_ Mortirolo pass_ | *874*_ Gavia pass_ | *896*_ Nesso, lake of Como_ | *925*_ Como Lake, Brienno_ | *928*_ Duomo di Milano_ | *942*_ Brienno, lake of Como_ | *960*_ Museo Poldi Pezzoli, Milano_ | *1019*_ Piazza Cordusio, Milano_ | *1106*_ Milan skyline_ | *1118*_ Arengario palace, Milan_ | *1121*_ Night view of Bellagio_ | *1156*_ Rocca d'Angera_ | *1160*_ Naviglio della Martesana, Concesa di Trezzo d'Adda_ | *1183*_ The Hermitage of Santa Caterina del Sasso, lake Maggiore_ | *1186*_ Crespi d'Adda_ | *1189*_ Cernobbio_ | *1210*_ Montecastello di Tignale_ | *1223*_ Pavia_ | *1230*_ Torno, lake of Como_ | *2143*_ Castello Carassola, Marzano di Merlino_ | *1246*_ Galatea's fountain, Lainate_ | *1247*_ Bergamo_ | *1282*_ Adda river, Brivio_ | *1291*_ Duomo, Brescia_ | *1296*_ Pelli tower, Milan_ | *1297*_ Pirelli tower, Milan_ | *1323*_ Gravedona_ | *1348*_ Negruzzo, Santa Maria di Staffora_ | *1378*_ Torricella Verzate_ | *1393*_ Grigne_ | *1430*_ Castle Procaccini, Chignolo Po_ | * 1445*_ Modern Milan_ | *1471*_ Ice falls, Valleve_ | *1489*_ Milano - Città Studi_ | *1491*_ Montisola_ | *1505*_ Torbiere del Sebino_ | *1514*_ Bosco Fontana_ | *1582*_ Bosco della Fontana castle (2nd pic)_ | *1615*_ Robecco sul Naviglio - Palazzo Archinto_ | *1628*_ Bellagio and Como lake from the sky_ | *1644*_ Santa Maria del Monte, Varese_ | *1664*_ Oasi di Pian di Spagna_ | *1722*_ Varenna_ | *1727*_ Val di Preda Rossa_ | *1730*_ Milan skyline_ | *1748*_ Vodafone Southern Europe Headquarter, Milan_ | *1753*_ Kilometro Rosso, Bergamo_

_*ITALY - North-East regions*_

_Summary of posted pics._
__________________________________________



Emilia-Romagna:
*37*_ Vigoleno_ | *67*_ Compiano_ | *91*_ Bologna_ | *95*_ Valli di Comacchio_ | *101*_ Cimitero di San Cataldo - Modena_ | *110*_ Fontanellato_ | *117*_ Castrocaro Terme_ | *213*_ Cattedrale di Ferrara_ | *227*_ Piacenza_ | *232*_ Castello di Torrechiara_ | *234*_ Bologna_ | *294*_ F16 in volo sul Cesenate_ | *361*_ Sant’Agata Bolognese_ | *379*_ Ponte dei Trepponti - Comacchio_ | *404*_ Reggio Emilia_ | *422*_ Cesenatico_ | *422*_ Val Tidone - Verdeto_ | *447*_ Dozza_ | *472*_ Palazzo Costabili - Ferrara_ | *510*_ Parma_ | *565*_ Castell'Arquato (Piacenza)_ | *581*_Battistero - Parma_ | *647*_ Montericco di Albinea (Reggio Emilia)_ | *455*_ Piazza Martiri - Carpi_ | *686*_Fall in the Duke's Park - Parma_ | *757*_ Ponte Gobbo - Bobbio_ | *780*_ Vigoleno_ | *795*_ Fair District - Bologna_ | *823*_ Abbazia di Pomposa_ | *830*_ Canale delle Moline - Bologna_ | *888*_ Modena Cathedral_ | *910*_ Sanvitale Castle of Sala Baganza_ | *922*_ Ducal Palace of Colorno_ | *923*_ Ducal Palace of Colorno, the gardens_ | *961*_ The Grand Hotel, Rimini_ | *999*_ Masini Fountain, Cesena_ | *1022*_ Piazza Maggiore, Bologna_ | *1048*_ San Leo_ | *1056*_ Bologna_ | *1115*_ San Luca, Bologna_ | *1133*_ Porta San Vitale, Ravenna_ | *1146*_ Piazza Cavour, Rimini_ | *1165*_ Piazza Cavalli, Piacenza_ | *1170*_ Castello Estense, Ferrara_ | *1196*_ The castle of Formigine_ | *1217*_ Castle of Agazzano_ | *1228*_ Vignola_ | *1290*_ Piacenza_ | *1346*_ Compiano_ | *1437*_ Brisighella_ | *1462*_ The Bismantova Rock_ | *1492*_ Sette Chiese, Bologna_ | *1507*_ Piazza del Popolo, Cesena_ | *1541*_ Rotonda Foschini, Ferrara_ | *1561*_ Sestola_ | *1605*_ San Felice sul Panaro - Rocca Estense_ | *1661*_ Torre dell'Abate_ | *1697*_ Sant'Apollinare in Classe, Ravenna_ | *1710*_ Brisighella_ | *1731*_ Pennabilli_ | *1746*_ Acquacheta Fall_ | *1759*_ Biblioteca Salaborsa, Bologna_





Veneto:
*35*_ Burano_  | *50*_ Villa Pisani - Stra_  | *70**_ Borghetto - Valeggio sul Mincio (1^)_  | *78*_ Verona_ | *93*_ Jesolo_ | *100*_ Molinetto della Croda - Refrontolo *_ | *105*_ Canal Grande - Venezia_ | *108*_ Valpolicella_ | *133*_ Chioggia_ | *143*_ Basilica di Santa Giustina - Padova_ | *179*_ San Giorgio Maggiore - Venezia_ | *190*_ Santa Maria e San Donato - Murano_ | *198*_ Ghiacciaio della Marmolada_ | *216*_ Marostica_ | *229*_ Lago di Misurina_ | *233*_ Ponte di Calatrava - Venezia_ | *235**_ Borghetto – Valeggio sul Mincio (2^ foto)_ | *254*_ Fiume Piave_ | *259*_ Murano_ | *264*_ Madonna della Corona di Spiazzi – Caprino Veronese_ | *295*_ Valle dei Mulini - Lusiana_ | *326*_ Treviso_ | *378*_ Prato della Valle - Padova_ | *408*_ Faloria - Cortina d'Ampezzo_ | *526*_ Noale_ | *536*_ Pale di San Martino - Dolomites_ | *592*_ Carnival of Venice- Venezia_ | *607*_ Villa Barbarigo (Padova)_ | *631*_ Castello di Lazise_ | *648*_ Feltre (Belluno)_ | *678*_ Basilica Santa Maria della Salute - Venezia_ | *689*_ Basilica of Saint Anthony and Condottiero Gattamelata's Equestrian Statue - Padua_ | *700*_ Hazy University District - Treviso_ | *716*_ San Zanipolo - Venezia_ | *744*_ Venice_ | *783*_ Nightfall Venice_ | *794*_ Social housing - Venice_ | *835*_ Venice Sunset_ | *845*_ The Nardini Bubbles, Bassano_ | *858*_ Via ferrata Ivano Dibona, Passo Falzarego_ | *861*_ Church of Santa Fosca, Torcello_ | *907*_ NET Tower Businness Centre, Padova_ | *911*_ The Doge's Palace, Venice_ | *931*_ Venezia_ | *950*_ Canal Grande, Venice_ | *969*_ Treviso_ | *989*_ Asolo_ | *998*_ Tre Cime di Lavaredo_ | *1004*_ Asiago Plateau_ | *1006*_ La Salute, Venice_ | *1024*_ Venice_ | *1036*_ Coi, Val Zoldana_ | *1041*_ Castelvecchio bridge, Verona_ | *1067*_ Alleghe_ | *1085*_ Burano_ | *1095*_ Piazza Minucci, Serravalle di Vittorio Veneto_ | *1134*_ Mount Pelmo_ | *1147*_ Lozze church_ | *1152*_ Church of St. Mary of Mount Berico, Vicenza_ | *1154*_ Torre della Specola, Padova_ | *1155*_ Vineyards near Valdobbiadene_ | *1178*_ Burano_ | *1226*_ Villa Bertani Mosconi, Arbizzano di Negrar_ | *1237*_ Gipsoteca Canoviana di Possagno_ | *2142*_ Rocca Grimani Sorlini, Montegalda_ | *1259*_ Arquà Petrarca_ | *1261*_ Bassano del Grappa_ | *1263*_ Lonigo_ | *1295*_ Cadini di Misurina, Antorno lake_ | *1307*_ Villa Pisani, Strà_ | *1324*_ Verona_ | *1446*_ Rifugio Lagazuoi_ | *1449*_ Venice under the snow_ | *1468*_ Enego_ | *1486*_ Asiago_ | *1501*_ Venice_ | *1535*_ Malcesine_ | *1538*_ Conegliano Veneto_ | *1548*_ Schio_ | *1557*_ Passo San Boldo_ | *1572*_ Lake garda from mount Baldo_ | *1579*_ Pieve di San Giorgio Ingannapoltron ))_ | *1590*_ Lessinia Natural Park_ | *1592*_ Caorle_ | *1593*_ Verona - Castel San Pietro_ | *1603*_ Verona - Roman bridge_ | *1624*_ Lake Garda and cable car to Monte Baldo_ | *1632*_ Giudecca island, Venice_ | *1645*_ Bassano del Grappa_ | *1654*_ Brendola_ | *1669*_ Punta Veleno_ | *1685*_ Piazza dei Signori - Padova_ | *1694*_ Jesolo Beach Houses_ | *1702*_ Watermill Refrontolo *_ | *1734*_ Arena di Verona_ | *1741*_ Venetian Ghetto_



Friuli-Venezia-Giulia:
*3*_ The waterfront of Trieste_ |*66*_ Palmanova_ | *113*_ Chiusaforte_ | *124*_ Piazza Unità d’Italia - Trieste_ | *309*_ Casoni di Marano_ | *322*_ Monte Santo di Lussari - Tarvisio_ | *410*_ Piazza della Libertà - Udine_ | *503*_Golfo di Trieste_ | *564*_ Lake Verzegnis (Udine)_ | *594*_ Pordenone_ | *650*_ Villa Manin di Passirano (Udine)_ | *824*_ Aviano countryside_ | *996*_ Cavazzo lake_ | *1090*_ Carnic Alps_ | *1101*_ Monte Crostis_ | *1102*_ Monte Zoncolan_ | *1198*_ Miramare Castle_ | *1273*_ Barcolana, Trieste_ | *1461*_ the Duino castle_ | *1479*_ Mount Mangart_ | *1539*_ Upper lake of Fusine_ | *1606*_ Miramar beach_ | *1653*_ Sauris_ | *1657*_ Tagliamento river_ | *1716*_ Lake Fusine _ | *1743*_ Loggia di San Giovanni, Udine_ | *1754*_ Sanctuary of Castelmonte_ | *1760*_ Polcenigo_



Trentino-South Tyrol:
*2 * _ Sasslong_ | *47 *_ Castello di Campo Tures_  | *144 *_ Castelrotto_  | *160 *_ Castello di Brunico_  | *178 *_ Castello di Toblino_  | *195 *_ Lago di Tenno_  | *219 *_ Eremitaggio di San Colombano_  | *220 *_ Trento_  | *268 *_ Piramidi di terra - Renon_  | *278 *_ Lago di Resia_  | *305 *_ Vipiteno_  | *585*_ Ortisei (Bolzano)_ | *679*_ Buonconsiglio Castle - Trento_ | *726*_ Cathedral square - Trento_ | *739*_ St. Johann in Ranui Val di Funes_ | *788*_ Bressanone_ | *792*_ Carano_ | *793*_ Merano_ | *810*_ Chiesetta di Passo Gardena_ | *834*_ Case Cazuffi-Rella - Trento_ | * 865*_ Rifugio Locatelli ,Dolomites_ | *895*_ Fedaia lake, Canazei_ | *938*_ Lago di Carezza_ | *953*_ Castel Pergine_ | *988*_ Vipiteno @ night_ | *1009*_ Sassolungo_ | *1013*_ Castel Presule_ |  | *1026*_Bridges over Talvera river, Bolzano_ | *1031*_ Mount Roen_ | *1055*_ Odle peaks_ | *1063*_ Croda Rossa_ | *1087*_ Lake Toblino_ | *1111*_ Geislerspitze massif _ | *1130*_ Pieve di Marebbe_ | *1150*_ Santa Maddalena, Val di Funes_ | *1163*_ Alpe di Siusi_ | *1206*_ Lake Molveno_ | *1244*_ Anterselva lake_ | *1419*_ Monastero di Sabiona_ | *1443*_ Castel Cornedo, Cornedo all'Isarco_ | *1511*_ Castelrotto_ | *1528*_ Tolpei_ | *1562*_ Bolzano square_ | *1563*_ Bolzano street_ | *1565*_ Castel Mareccio_ | *1578*_ Cathedral of Brixen_ | *1583*_ Brixen - cloister's frescoes_ | *1601*_ Dolomites_ | *1611*_ Val Pusteria - Landro lake_ | *1633*_ Molveno_ | *1640*_ Lake Braies_ | *1666*_ Malga Casnago_ | *1683*_ Conca di Fuciade_ | *1692*_ San Romedio devotional complex_ | *1698*_ Passo Gardena_ | *1735*_ Seiser Alm_ | *1757*_ Santa Caterina church, Avelengo_




_Republic of San Marino_
*426*_ San Marino_ 


*LEGENDA:*

● _grey_ sovereign state
* : first of 2 or + pics for same subject
* 2nd pic 
* 3rd pic (please stop )


__________________________________________________________________________
This summary is not intended to be exhaustive, only pics according to the rules are included (numeration, quality, representative and dimensions*)

* +/- 10% tolerance

Pics on IMAGESHACK now are downsized to 800x, please don't use it, pics on FLICKR not properly credited will be deleted from this thread & excluded from this summary, Thanks.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

ok ok , i understand the first time


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*1869. Lipari , Sicily*


Belvedere por carmen privitera ♥, en Flickr


----------



## Silano (Feb 28, 2012)

1870 - *Punta San Vigilio* on Lake Garda shore, *Veneto*









source


----------



## Silano (Feb 28, 2012)

1871 - *Monte Cardosa*, Monti Sibillini National Park, *Le Marche*


Monte Cardosa por Gianmry1, no Flickr


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*1872. Venice , Italy*










http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7123/7602363864_d37cd586ca_o.jpg










http://www.olio2go.com/_design/images/regions/veneto.gif


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

thanks for your comment


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1873. *Vatican Gardens, Città del Vaticano*, Rome.


Rom von oben | Rome from above (2) di macsoapy, su Flickr

--


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

great pic of rome


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*1874. Venice , Italy*










http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8142/7533603014_7b0cb76626_o.jpg










http://www.olio2go.com/_design/images/regions/veneto.gif


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1875. *Milano*, Università Cattolica, *Lombardy*.


Milano - Università Cattolica Sacro Cuore di agoralex (hunter of clouds), su Flickr

--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

Silano said:


> 1870 - *Punta San Vigilio*


Mythical Aquarama boat!

PS I'm so sad for Silano, his work was great!


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*1876. Camogli , Italy*


Camogli I por Emilio Casini, en Flickr










http://blogs.diariosur.es/alicia/files/137678_Italy_Regions_Liguria_Map.png


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1877. *Mongioe mountain*, Maritime Alps, *Piedmont*.


Mongioie-27 di .Luca - Italy, su Flickr


--


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

*1878. Monterosso , Italy*


Monterosso al Mare _ Cinque Terre por Brazilian Traveller, en Flickr


----------



## Valentinee (Jul 11, 2012)

mi3max said:


> PS I'm so sad for Silano, his work was great!


We have no idea why he was banned!

He is kind, polite and does his job with dedication and care, respecting all SSC rules. 

Silano has started two amazing threads about Italy on SSC Brazil:


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1492502 (South Italy surprises)

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1527934 (picturesque Italian villages)


He has made a lot of Italy's lovers... A big lost for SSC now a days.


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

^^ beautiful threads


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1879. *Monastero di Santa Chiara* Cloister, a peaceful place in the heart of bustling Old Naples, *Campania*.

_The old cloister was transformed after 1742 (by Domenico Vaccaro) through the construction of octagonal pillars, pergolas and seats with ceramic tiles (majolica) showing 64 scenes (landscapes, masquerades, mythological scenes etc). Two octagonal fountains were also built. 

Santa Chiara is a religious complex in Naples, southern Italy, that includes the Church of Santa Chiara, a monastery, tombs and an archeological museum.

The double monastic complex was built in 1313-1340 by Queen Sancha of Majorca and her husband King Robert of Naples, who is also buried in the complex. The original church was in traditional Provençal-Gothic style, but was decorated in the 18th century in Baroque style by Domenico Antonio Vaccaro. After the edifice was almost entirely destroyed by a fire after the Allied bombings during World War II, it was brought back to the alleged original state by a disputed restoration, which was completed in 1953._
Wikipedia


Napoli Monastero di Santa Chiara di z.patrizia, su Flickr


BP: aerial view


Napoli - Monastero di Santa Chiara e Chiesa del Gesù Nuovo di Goldenpixel, su Flickr


--


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

se io avrei postato 2 foto .....


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1880. The *Great St Bernard Pass* (Passo Gran San Bernardo), at 2469 m. 
(8,100 ft) above sea level, connects Switzerland to Italy. 
Looking toward the Italian Alps In this photo (shooting point Switzerland).


Passo del Gran San Bernardo [ Explored ] di beppeverge, su Flickr


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1881. *Fiesole* is a town and comune in the province of Florence, *Tuscany*.

_Fiesole (Etruscan Viesul, Viśl, Vipsul) was probably founded in the 9th-8th century BC, as it was an important member of the Etruscan confederacy, as may be seen from the remains of its ancient walls.
The first recorded mention on the town dates to 283 BC, when the town, then known as Faesulae, was conquered by the Romans._
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fiesole


Fiesole di cvwessel, su Flickr

--


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

beautiful pics


----------



## typingmonkey (Mar 20, 2013)

First daily task of mi3max as he wakes up: post a pic in this thread.










Not to be meant as a remark - quite the opposite!


----------



## typingmonkey (Mar 20, 2013)

*1948. Bari*









http://www.rossanagismondi.it/?page_id=13


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

typingmonkey said:


> First daily task of mi3max as he wakes up: post a pic in this thread.


:colgate:

as the morning prayer,
the pic of Bari is awesome


----------



## eusimcity4 (Jul 2, 2011)

Ripoli, Tuscany, Italy


Sunset Over Chianti - (HDR Chiant, Italy) by blame_the_monkey, on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1950. *Estasi Beata Ludovica Albertoni*, church of *S. Francesco a Ripa in Trastevere*, Rome, *Latium*.

_Beata Ludovica Albertoni (Blessed Ludovica Albertoni) is a funerary monument in the specially designed Altieri Chapel in the church of San Francesco a Ripa in Trastevere, Rome, Italy. The sculpture and its setting in the Chapel were designed by the Baroque artist *Gian Lorenzo Bernini* and *completed in 1674*._
http://wikipedia.org


Beata Ludovica Albertoni de Bernini di el Pachinko, su Flickr


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1951. Alpenglow over the *Cunturines* mountains group, *San Cassiano in Badia, Alto Adige - Südtirol*.


Enrosadira tra le nuvole (gruppo La Varella - Cunturines) di SerenaK. (in stand by), su Flickr



--


----------



## jose l. (Feb 2, 2006)

Silano (2.0) said:


> 1946 - *Scala dei Turchi, Sicily*
> 
> 
> scala dei turchi por janeau, no Flickr


Wow I am impressed with this picture.. can some one explain the formation of this cliff or rock? It looks like silicate, marble or what?
When people walk over there, do they have to be careful? Because it looks slippery


----------



## skaccomatto (Sep 3, 2004)

^^
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scala_dei_Turchi


----------



## typingmonkey (Mar 20, 2013)

*1952. Sirmione (BS)*

A slight paeninsula leaning in the Garda Lake.


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

1953 - *Camogli* in a winter day - *Liguria*


Camogli por [email protected], no Flickr


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

typingmonkey said:


> *1952. Sirmione (BS)*
> 
> A slight paeninsula leaning in the Garda Lake.


That's awesome. Would love to live ther! :cheers:


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1954. The shell-shaped *Piazza del Campo*, Siena, *Tuscany*.




Siena - Piazza del Campo di Pietro Torellini, su Flickr

BP: *Fonte Gaia*


Fonte Gaia - Piazza del Campo, Siena - Tuscany di Miky_P, su Flickr


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1955. The *Mangàrt Massif* from *Fusine Lake*, *Friuli-Venezia Giulia*.


montagna estate di Prealpi iEdition, su Flickr


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1956. *Borgo Rotondo*, Varese Ligure, *Liguria*.










Source

--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1957. *Campertogno*, Valsesia, *Piedmont*.


Valsesia - Campertogno di mariagraziaschiapparelli, su Flickr


--


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

1958 - A paradise for hard climbing: *Serrai di Sottoguda*, *Veneto*


20121228a049-1 por loriz*, no Flickr


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

1959 - Medieval town of *Pacentro*, in *Abruzzo*, under snow.









source


----------



## typingmonkey (Mar 20, 2013)

*1960. Visconti Rock, Brescia*










http://www.bresciatourism.it/cosa-fare/arte-e-cultura/castello-di-brescia.html


----------



## legolego (Feb 12, 2009)

1961. *Basilica di Superga - Turin*










http://www.lifeinitaly.it/italiasegreta/regioni/piemonte/Piemonte.htm

--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1962. *Trecchina, Lucanian Appennines*, Tyrrhenian Sea and Dino Island (Calabria), *Basilicata*.


La nebbia si disolve al far della sera... / In the evening the fog vanishes... (Explored) di Immacolata Giordano, su Flickr


--


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

1963 - *Lago delle Streghe* (in Italian, Lake of Witches), *Piedmont*


lago delle streghe.... por Romano1939, no Flickr

*Bonus*


Lago Delle Streghe por Fabio Montalto, no Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1964. *Cervara di Roma*, *Latium*.


Cervara di Roma di paolo di bello alias palvelli, su Flickr

--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1965. *Santa Maria di Loreto* left and *SS Nome di Maria* right, two out of many domes in *Rome*, *Latium*.


A Panoramic View (Rome) di Giampaolo Macorig, su Flickr


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1966. the *Altopiano delle Pale di San Martino* is a large rocky plateau, spanning for some 50 km² between 2,500 and 2,800 mt., 
it's geologically composed of Dolostone, *Trentino - Alto Adige*.


il panorama dal rifugio colverde e rosetta di valeriani armando, su Flickr


--


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

1967 - *Forza d'Agro*, small town in *Sicily* island









source


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1968. The road to *Passo Gardena*, *Trentino - Alto Adige*.


Passo Gardena and Corvara at Night di Nick Landells, su Flickr


--


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

1969 - Woods around *Missano* (comune of _Zocca_), *Emilia Romagna*


The wood of the chestnut trees of my childhood - Missano - (zocca modena italy) _8560_ DVD 14 ( 26.11.11) por masotti primo, no Flickr


----------



## Valentinee (Jul 11, 2012)

I don't know exactly, but I feel a interesting war between Silano and mi3max. :horse:They are fighting to see who is posting the most amazing pictures here. So, who will be the winner? :lol: 

BTW: I love this thread, and the last pages are breathtaking, specially.


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

War? Fight? Competition? :lol: I think mi3max and me are just fans of Italy and we know Bel Paese is definitly blessed with art, culture, history and an enviable nature.

And finally the winner is... we all, lovers of Italy, that can see this amazing country and its friendly people daily in one picture.


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1970. *Rocca Maggiore* is a castle in * Assisi*, *Umbria*.

_The earliest records of the castle date back to the year 1174 when a German feudal castle had been erected in the town. The future Emperor Frederick II (Federico II) of Swabia had spent several years during his childhood here under the care of the Conrad of Urslingen. He had been baptized in Assisi's cathedral in the year 1197, not too long after Saints Francis and Claire were baptized from the same font.

In 1198, the people of Assisi had rebelled and reduced the Rocca Maggiore to ruins in Conrad's absence. In 1367, Cardinal Albornoz took the initiative to rebuild the castle using the western part of the outer walls and some of the inner fortifications of the original structure. By 1458, the Lord of Assisi erected the twelve sided tower and the curtain wall that connects the castle to Assisi._

http://www.lifeinitaly.com/...


Assisi di Bev and Steve, su Flickr


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1971. A drone's view of *San Gimignano*, *Tuscany*.


San Gimignano di Fanny et Anthony (NonSenZ), su Flickr


--


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

mi3max said:


> 1966. the *Altopiano delle Pale di San Martino* is a large rocky plateau, spanning for some 50 km² between 2,500 and 2,800 mt.,
> it's geologically composed of Dolostone, *Trentino - Alto Adige*.
> 
> 
> ...



Perfect


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

1972 - Field of flowers in *Piano Grande* (in Italian, _Great Plain_), *Castelluccio - Umbria*


L'alba di un nuovo giorno por [email protected], no Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1973. *Trieste*'s promenade, *Friuli - Venezia Giulia*.


luglio 2012 Trieste (Italy) 024 di tango-, su Flickr


--


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

1974 - Driving on a bucolic road in *Chianti *region, *Tuscany*


On our way to wine estate Casale Dello Sparviero por B℮n, no Flickr


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

lovely, beautiful photos from Italy. :cheers:


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

1975 - *Campione del Garda* (Comune of _Tremosine_), *Lombardy*


Windsurfing at Lago di Garda por B℮n, no Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

1976. *Apricale*, is a comune (municipality) in the Province of Imperia, *Liguria*.


Apricale di fotomie2009, su Flickr


--


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

1977. *Scicli*, is a Comune (municipality) in province of Ragusa - *Sicily*

_UNESCO World Heritage_










by  Luigi Strano on Flickr


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

1978 - *Castel Tures, Trentino-Alto Adige*


Castel Tures por sandro bolzano, no Flickr


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

2007- *The ecstasy of the Alps on a bright morning*. Countryside near Abbiategrasso, Lombardy


Monte Rosa di Giovanbattista Brancato, su Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2008. *Montefalcone Appennino*, sunrise, *Marche*.


Montefalcone Appennino di Alematrix, su Flickr


--


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

2009 - Farm in *Roncaglia*'s countryside, *Piedmont*


The Farm por Fabio Montalto, no Flickr


----------



## Baratrum (May 12, 2013)

majestic sights of italy so much beautiful place
:wink2: :wink2: :wink2:


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

2010- *Lake Matese*, province of Caserta, *Campania*


lago matese di janeau, su Flickr

Bonus Pic (winter)


Lago del Matese di Bruno Buontempo, su Flickr

P.S. the last picture is uspide down.


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

Silano (2.0) said:


> 2009 - Farm in *Roncaglia*'s countryside, *Piedmont*
> 
> 
> The Farm por Fabio Montalto, no Flickr


surreal!


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

2011 - *Santa Flavia*, small town near Palermo - *Sicily*


Santa Flavia por Fabio Montalto, no Flickr


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

2012 - *Burgos* and its castle, *Sardinia*


Burgos por antonè, no Flickr


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

2013- *Sacile*, little gem on river Livenza, *Friuli Venezia-Giulia*

_It is known as the "Garden of the Serenissima" after the many palaces that were constructed along the river Livenza for the nobility of the Most Serene Republic of Venice._ wikipedia.org


La piccola Venezia di Anche*, su Flickr


Bonus pic: glimpse of the city center


Sacile di photoit1, su Flickr


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

2014 - Suggestive rural landscape around *Ururi*, *Molise*


DELLA SERIE "MOLISE AMORE MIO" por aldorindo tartaglione, no Flickr


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

What a lovely place is Santa Flavia.


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2015. Sunrise in *Tuscany*.


Toscana fog at sunrise di Beboy_photographies, su Flickr


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2016. The village of *Gratteri*, *Sicily*.


scorci gratteresi di saro vet, su Flickr


--


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

2017 - Dawn in the Alpine meadow of *Seiser Alm/Alpe di Siusi* - _Province of Bolzano_


Dolomites - Alpe di Siusi por michaelbennati, no Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Torino in my dream ^^


* torino * by peo pea, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Torino I by Vïctor, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

torino by peo pea, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

TORINO IN UNA GIORNATA NUVOLOSA by Roberto.mac., on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Torino's way by Marco aka MenfiS, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

juventus stadium by francesco.coly, on Flickr


----------



## FaseREM (Jul 31, 2008)

^^ I understand your enthusiasm for Torino )) but please follow the simple rules of the thread... one picture a day takes the troubles away.


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2020.* Portovenere*, the colorful houses and the castle, *Liguria*.


portovenere di vivi-1966, su Flickr

--


----------



## mkm5 (Oct 16, 2007)

FaseREM said:


> ^^ I understand your enthusiasm for Torino )) but please follow the simple rules of the thread... one picture a day takes the troubles away.


He's a Juventus supporter, you can see the emblematic avatar, don't ask him to follow the rules... :lol:


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2021. *Montecorvino* countryside, *Apulia*.


Dietro la torre di lupo zoppo, su Flickr


--


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

FaseREM said:


> ^^ I understand your enthusiasm for Torino )) but please follow the simple rules of the thread... one picture a day takes the troubles away.





mkm5 said:


> He's a Juventus supporter, you can see the emblematic avatar, don't ask him to follow the rules... :lol:


So sorry for unintentionally breaking the rules. I promise not to do it again


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Milano 


milano by zotttto "Master Card", on Flickr


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

2023 - *Isola dei Pescatori, Piedmont*


L'isola Dei Pescatori por Fabio Montalto, no Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2024. Steep rocky coastline of *Ligurian Sea* near *Genova* (Passeggiata Anita Garibaldi), *Liguria*.


Sunset light di Maurizio Fontana, su Flickr

--


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

2025 - The iconic *Ponte del Diavolo* (in Italian, Devil's bridge) on _Natisone_ river, *Cividale del Friuli* - *Friuli-Venezia Giulia*


Ponte del diavolo por spettacolopuro, no Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Toscana Val d'orcia by clavan8283, on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2026. *Miranda*, *Molise*.


miranda di archifra -francesco de vincenzi-, su Flickr


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2027. *Lake Federa* and _*Becco di Mezzodì*_ mountain, Dolomites, *Veneto*.


Becco di Mezzodi mountain reflected in Lake Federa in the Dolomite mountains of Italy di TalTara, su Flickr

--


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Vaneze - Trentino-Alto-Adige



Fickle weather by Glauco Ulcigrai, on Flickr


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

Nice pics guys, but remember this is a "one picture per day" thread


----------



## Baratrum (May 12, 2013)

amazing view of italy
:cheer:


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2029. Spring blooms near *Santo Stefano di Sessanio*, *Abruzzo*.


Santo Stefano di Sessanio (AQ) mandorli in fiori di Luigi Alesi, su Flickr


--


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Access to Piazza San Gaetano. by ardues2013, on Flickr


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

2030 - Restless sea hitting against *Polignano a Mare*'s old buildings, *Apulia*


Polignano a Mare por sabino.parente, no Flickr


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

2031 - *Positano* at sunset - *Campania*


Sunset in Positano por edwademd, no Flickr


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ :drool:


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

2032 - *Bacoli *at sunset - *Campania*



Sunset at Casina Vanvitelliana by King Midas Touch*, on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2033. *Galleria Vittorio Emanuele II*, *Milan*, *Lombardy*.

_The Galleria is named after Vittorio Emanuele II, the first king of the Kingdom of Italy. It was designed in 1861 and built by Giuseppe Mengoni between 1865 and 1877._
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Galleria_Vittorio_Emanuele_II


Most popular covered shopping street in Milan di B℮n, su Flickr


--


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

2034. Archeogical site of *Selinunte*, province of *Trapani *- *Sicily*










by  thuebert on Flickr


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

2035 - *Santa Maddalena*, small alpine village in _Province of Bolzano_ - *Trentino-Alto Adige*


Wonderland: Santa Maddalena por Mattnet, no Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2036. *Toce river *outfall into *Lake Maggiore*, *Piedmont*.


Foce del Toce di AWD Alessandro Vecchi, su Flickr

--


----------



## Mateusz864 (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi people! I wanna post one of my images.

2037. A narrow street, *Florence, Tuscany*


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2038. *Monte San Martino*, *Le Marche*.


Monte San Martino di Malc47, su Flickr


--


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

2039. *Monte San Martino*, *Le Marche*.



Monte San Martino by Malc47, on Flickr


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

B-side ?!
it's still amazing to me!


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2040. *Val Montanaia*, *Friuli-Venezia Giulia*.
The lonely peak on the left is the so-called _*Campanile di Val Montanaia* (bell tower in italian)_, 300 mt. high.


FVG Montagna Estate di Prealpi iEdition, su Flickr

BP:

Campanile di gatomato, su Flickr

--


----------



## A l e x (Nov 14, 2006)

2041. *Marina di Camerota, Salerno*
Sunset on the sand beach of Marina di Camerota, part of the National park of Cilento, Vallo di Diano and Alburni [ www.cilentoediano.it] and UNESCO heritage site [ whc.unesco.org/en/list/842,  www.sitiunesco.it/cilento].









Excerpt from http://tinyurl.com/llsqtt6


----------



## A l e x (Nov 14, 2006)

2042. *Porto Flavia, Sardinia*

Porto Flavia is a sea harbor located near Nebida in the Iglesias comune of Italy. Built in 1923-1924, it served as the mineral production hub of Masua in the west coast of the Sardinian Sulcis area. It is named after Flavia Vecelli, the daughter of Cesare Vecelli, who engineered and designed the harbor. The harbor's characteristics make it unique in the world, and at the time of its construction it was an outstanding engineering feat. [continues on wikipedia]









photo by losch_12

BP:
_image hosted on *flickr*_








photo by [email protected]


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

2043 - Density of *Gangi*, small town in province of Palermo - *Sicily*. In the background is Mt Etna.


Gangi - Sicily por Giuseppe Finocchiaro, no Flickr

*Bonus*


IMG_2008i por nico bellic, no Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2044. *Sardinia* again, the *Malaspina Castle* (aka Castello di Serravalle) and colorful houses of *Bosa*.

_Bosa is dominated by the Malaspina Castle which was built by the powerful Malaspina family around 1112. It sits high on a hill top above town, and has inside the castle walls, a 14th century chapel with remarkable frescoes. However Bosa was probably originally founded by the Phoniecians, in the 9th century B.C., and located slightly up the river where the church of San Pietro now stands._
http://www.townhouseinbosa.com/#/history/4531809258


Bosa (II) by Arend Jan Wonink, on Flickr


--


----------



## A l e x (Nov 14, 2006)

2045. *Rome, Latium*

The Flavian Amphitheatre, better known as Colosseum, under a heavy snowfall on february 2012, the first one in 26 years.









(Mail Online/EPA)

Bonus pic:








(AP)


----------



## A l e x (Nov 14, 2006)

2046. *Bordighera, Liguria*

The once-magnificent Hotel Angst, a huge belle-époque building on the western end of the Riviera di Ponente, now experiencing an extreme state of disrepair.

The Hotel was names after its owner, the swiss-born entrepreneur Adolf Angst. It was built between 1887 and 1914 and soon became known as one of the most luxurious hotels of the Riviera, with guests such as Charles Louis Tiffany, Andrew Carnegie, Russia's Grand Duke Cyril Vladimirovich, the german empress Augusta Victoria, the german chancellor von Bülow and several Hohenzollern princes. Also queen Victoria of England was supposed to stay at the hotel, having booked the whole structure in 1901, but the outbreak of the second Anglo-Boer war forced her to withdraw the reservation.

During the First World War the Hotel became a military hospital. After the war the hotel resumed its original purpose under the supervision of Adolf's son. Pretty soon the decline of aristocratic tourism, that affected the whole Riviera, also took its toll on Hotel Angst. 

Occupied again during World War II, its last notable guests were Mussolini and Francisco Franco during their meeting in 1941, where the italian dictator unsuccessfully tried to convince the generalìsimo to enter the war. The hotel was also used as a shelter for refugees, and during this time it started to fall into disrepair and was finally looted of its marbles, furniture and of anything else had any worth.

Plans for renovation are currently stalled.

Curiously enough, the word Angst is german for fear or anxiety, although that didn't stop mr. Angst from naming his hotel after himself.

Here are several pictures of its current state, while here you can see how it looked like in its golden years.


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2047. *Villa del Balbianello* (Punta Balbianello) , Lake of *Como*, *Lombardy*.

_The villa was built in 1787 on the site of a Franciscan monastery for the Cardinal Angelo Maria Durini. The two towers which can be seen in the picture are the campanili of the convent church. After the cardinal’s death in 1796 Giuseppe Arconati Visconti bought the villa and made improvements to its gardens and the loggia.

In 1974 it was bought by the explorer Guido Monzino (leader of the first Italian expedition to climb Mount Everest), who filled it with rich collections, including artifacts acquired on his expeditions. Monzino, who died in 1988, left the villa to the Fondo per l'Ambiente Italiano, the National Trust of Italy.

number of feature films have used the villa for location shooting, including A Month by the Lake (1995), Star Wars: Episode II Attack of the Clones (2002), and Casino Royale (2006)._
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Villa_del_Balbianello


Villa del Balbianello on Lake Como Italy di mbell1975, su Flickr

BP:

Punta Balbianello di Roveclimb, su Flickr

--


----------



## georgekemkas (Dec 29, 2011)

A l e x said:


> 2046. *Bordighera, Liguria*
> 
> The once-magnificent Hotel Angst, a huge belle-époque building on the western end of the Riviera di Ponente, now experiencing an extreme state of disrepair.
> 
> ...


hno:

_It is very sad such a nice building to be neglected.

The state should renovate this building._


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

2048 - Little church around *Cornaro* (in the comune of Coli), Trebbia valley - *Emilia Romagna*


la petite église por romvi, no Flickr


----------



## georgekemkas (Dec 29, 2011)

mi3max said:


> 2047. *Villa del Balbianello* (Punta Balbianello) , Lake of *Como*, *Lombardy*.
> 
> _The villa was built in 1787 on the site of a Franciscan monastery for the Cardinal Angelo Maria Durini. The two towers which can be seen in the picture are the campanili of the convent church. After the cardinal’s death in 1796 Giuseppe Arconati Visconti bought the villa and made improvements to its gardens and the loggia.
> 
> ...


_Some photos of the villa at:_ http://eng.fondoambiente.it/beni/villa-del-balbianello-fai-properties.asp


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

2059. *Florence *at late afternoon (sunset?) :



Atardecer en Florencia. by orojose, on Flickr


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2060. *Sassolungo* (Langkofel) area, *Trentino - Alto Adige*.


PERFECT SCENERY di .Luca - Italy, su Flickr


--


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

2061 - *Pradalunga* under snow, *Lombardy*


Paesaggio innevato por c.rivellini, no Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2062. *Montepulciano*, *Tuscany*.


MONTEPULCIANO di Folgazza, su Flickr

--


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

2063. *La Spezia, Liguria *viewed from the western hills.



la spézia by ugblasig, on Flickr

- -


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

beautiful and lovely Italy. :cheers:


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2064. *Milan*, Palazzo Mezzanotte and Cattelan's finger, *Lombardy*.

_Palazzo Mezzanotte ("Mezzanotte Palace"), also known as Palazzo delle Borse ("Stock Exchange Palace") is a 20th-century building of Milan, Italy, and the seat of the Italian stock exchange. It is located in Piazza Affari._

_Maurizio Cattelan (September 21, 1960, Padova, Italy) is an Italian artist. He is known for his satirical sculptures._
Wikipedia



L.O.V.E. di ---ZENZOTT---, su Flickr


--


----------



## yuri (Jan 24, 2007)

Cattelan's finger is so emblematic today...


----------



## skaccomatto (Sep 3, 2004)

^^
There's the common misconception that the monument is a hand giving the finger to financial capitalism / financial speculation. At a closer look, the middle finger is the only remaining finger of an hand in a roman salute mimic, with the missing fingers sharply cut, as surgically removed. 

What is being f*cked off is anyone's guess, but the most likely pick would be fascism (and authoritarianism) in its broader meaning. If it were to give the finger to Palazzo Mezzanotte, the hand should have been turned 180°. In the present position, a Telecom Italia building (HQ?) is taking it all, which is just fine to me


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2065. Bird's-eye view of *Atrani*, *Campania*.


Amazing grace...ON EXPLORE! di modestino68, su Flickr


--


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

2066. Sunset around *Mercogliano*, *Campania*.


A moment of stillness...ON EXPLORE! by modestino68, on Flickr


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2067, _*Maratona dles Dolomites*_, is a large-scale event for touring cyclists (138 km), 10.000 cyclists from everywhere in the world today are biking the Dolomites, *Trentino-Alto Adige*.


Passo Gardena di Buzia, su Flickr

BP:

Maratona dles Dolomites-Enel 2011 di Maratona dles Dolomites, su Flickr


Salendo a passo Gardena/Besteigung des Grödner Jochs/Climbing the passo Gardena - copyright freddy planinschek maratona dles dolomites 2012 di Alta Badia, su Flickr


--


----------



## Baratrum (May 12, 2013)

*Tuscany, Italy*











:wave:


credit : facebook


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Capri​*





http://files2.caprionline.it/article/6171_I_dintorni_di_Capri/image/2_d.20120515142811.jpg


----------



## mars76 (Nov 10, 2007)

ERVATUGA said:


> *Capri​*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's Positano, not Capri


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

...


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

Guys, please respect the rules... what i'm talking about?...
this is:

2068. *Capri*, *Campania*.


Kopec, Antonia_Capri, Italy di DePaul Study Abroad Program, su Flickr


--


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

Please, click the Preview Post button before sending the message. Lately, many Flickr photos don't show up on forum, a technical problem of Flickr.


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

^^ Their faces please! :jk:


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

2069. *Capri*, *Campania*.


capri by ozyurekli, on Flickr


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2094. Colorful houses in *Burano*, *Veneto*.


Venecia (Italia). Isla de Burano. di josemazcona, su Flickr


--


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*The sky above the Cathedral in Milan*


2010 Milano - Il cielo sopra il Duomo by Corrado Emme, on Flickr


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

*Lake Idro, Trentino-Alto Adige*


Between the mountains. by ♑Mento♑, on Flickr


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

2095, _*H-Farm venture incubator and Sile River*, Roncade, province of Treviso_

_*H-FARM* is a Venture Incubator based in Roncade, Treviso, in the middle of the venetian countryside and bounded by the *Sile River*._


20090302 by H-art frames, on Flickr


Bonus pic: River Sile 


Fiume Sile - Casale sul Sile (TV) by danilo.rizzetto, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Absolutely magnificent country that i will soon visit..


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

Done


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

_2096, perfection along * Mincio River*, Lombardy-Veneto border._


getting my life in order by luana183, on Flickr

bonus pic:

pit stop station for bikes


SDC15908 by Max Lordag, on Flickr


----------



## UptownBufff (Jul 24, 2013)

Palazzo Farnese by candido33, on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

^^

*Palazzo Farnese* is one of the most important High Renaissance palaces in *Rome*. Owned by the Italian state, it was given to the French Government in 1936 for a period of 99 years, and currently serves as the French embassy in Italy.
Wikipedia


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2097. The abandoned portion of the village of *Pescosansonesco *(Pescosansonesco Vecchio), *Abruzzo*. 


Pescosansonesco di J. Gschwender, su Flickr

BP:
scroll >>>

pescosansonesco panoramica di fastynick, su Flickr


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2098. *San Michele di Pagana*, Trelo Bay, *Liguria*.


le case di Trelo di preziosa 1 / Gabriella ( on / off ), su Flickr


--


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Milan​*







http://i41.tinypic.com/fbaz9z.jpg​


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

2099- *Cagliari* seen from *Sella del Diavolo, Sardinia*


Tramonto dalla Sella del Diavolo by diego.lecca, on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2100. The ancient village of *Codera*, Val Codera, *Lombardy*.
Only reachable on foot (after a two-hour walk), Codera maintain untouched the traditions of high mountain way of life.


valcodera 138_verso casa...ultimo scorcio di Codera di susanna cernotti, su Flickr


BP:








http://www.osteriaalpina.it/wp-content/header-images/Il-rifugio-header.jpg


--


----------



## palag (Dec 21, 2010)

Piemonte, ASTI 30-07-2013 view from sud








my photo tynipic.com


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

^^ Please mention the source of the picture, Thanks.


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

2101 - The city of *Regalbuto (Enna)* and *Etna, Sicily*










by  Carlo Columba on Flickr


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

^^ Etna: the newest World Heritage Site in Italy. :applause:


----------



## palag (Dec 21, 2010)

Piemonte, Asti, CANELLI capital of spumante 05-2013









photo by palag on tinypic.com


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2103. *Peschici *at night, *Apulia*.


Presepe a Peschici di Andrea80ge, su Flickr


--


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

It's incredible how foreigners are pushed to believe that no one lives in Venice anymore. There may be many empty houses, but it is by no means a dead or empty city.


----------



## Jasper90 (Jun 15, 2011)

Fab87 said:


> It's incredible how foreigners are pushed to believe that no one lives in Venice anymore. There may be many empty houses, but it is by no means a dead or empty city.


Unfortuately Venice center has lost a lot of inhabitants in recent years: it went from 150.000 to 60.000 in the last 50 years. This is because houses in Venice cost about twice as much as in Mestre, and so we have a lot of commuters.

We have a special law for Venice which should give some money to people restoring historical buildings, because public and private works are much more expensive.

But most of that money is being given every year to MOSE, the largely controversial mobile dam which they're building to protect Venice from high tide.

Some dozens of people have been arrested for corruption this summer, after an investigation about MOSE financing. Now we know where our money went hno:


----------



## Oztom (Jan 19, 2013)

2124. *Ganda Bridge *, Sondrio Province, Lombardy

_The first bridge to be built in that location is mentioned between the 15th and 16th century however it was destroyed in 1772 in a powerful flood of the Adda river. The actual bridge was then built in 1778 and had been for many years the only passage in that part of the river and thus of vital importance.
_


Ponte di Ganda - Morbegno 2008 by Effimera59 - Donadelli Daniele, on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2125. *Realdo*, *Liguria.*


Realdo (IM) di ErmaAnna, su Flickr


--


----------



## Oztom (Jan 19, 2013)

2126. *Fontainemore*, Valle D`Aosta


Fontainemore 1 by anto_gal, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Amalfi, Campania*


Landscape / Italy / Amalfi by ►CubaGallery, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Ricadi, Calabria*


Italy, Calabria, Capo Vaticano by elsa11, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Mont Blanc , Valle d'Aosta*


Courmeyeur-Tour de Mont Blanc-Italy by mikemellinger, on Flickr


----------



## Oztom (Jan 19, 2013)

I`m sorry to say this Dr. Luay, but I beleive it is only one picture per day.


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

Oztom said:


> I`m sorry to say this Dr. Luay, but I beleive it is only one picture per day.


Sorry about that , it will not happen again .


----------



## Oztom (Jan 19, 2013)

2127. *Castle of Barengo*, Novara Province, Piedmont

_The construction of this castle is to be dated in the XV century. After many years of passing owners in the beginning of the 19th century is was partially in ruins. In 1849 is was restored and then again in the second half of the 20th century by the current owners, the Boroli family._


Il forte e il monte by AWD Alessandro Vecchi, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Bolzano , Trentino-Alto Adige*

La Valle, Wengen, La Val (Loc. Tolpei con la chiesetta di Santa Barbara) by cicrico, on Flickr


----------



## Oztom (Jan 19, 2013)

2128. *Fontanetto Po*, Vercelli Province, Piedmont

_Never-ending paddy fields all around the town of Fontanetto Po_


Fontanetto Po by Nick O'Lotty, on Flickr


----------



## Jasper90 (Jun 15, 2011)

Oztom said:


> 2128. Fontanetto Po, Vercelli Province, Piedmont
> 
> Never-ending paddy fields all around the town of Fontanetto Po
> 
> ...


What's that building in the background? It looks like a nuclear power station! Like the one in The Simpsons :lol:

Actually there's one of our former nuclear power stations quite close to Fontanetto Po, in Trino Vercellese. Italy quit nuclear power in 1987 after Chernobyl accident, and rejected nuclear power again a few years ago with a referendum, in spite of our former government's decisions.

Is that building really a nuclear power plant? Did I guess?

EDIT: I took a look on Google Maps, and it appears that I'm right!! 
To be more accurate, the former nuclear power plant is the smaller building, closer to the observer. The building with cooling towers was supposed to be another nuclear power station, but was converted to a normal thermal power plant after Chernobyl accident, keeping the towers.


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Trento , Trentino-Alto Adige*

Trentino, panorama by Panzozzo, on Flickr


----------



## Oztom (Jan 19, 2013)

Jasper90 said:


> What's that building in the background? It looks like a nuclear power station! Like the one in The Simpsons :lol:
> 
> Actually there's one of our former nuclear power stations quite close to Fontanetto Po, in Trino Vercellese. Italy quit nuclear power in 1987 after Chernobyl accident, and rejected nuclear power again a few years ago with a referendum, in spite of our former government's decisions.
> 
> ...


Indeed, very interesting  http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Centrale_termoelettrica_Galileo_Ferraris


----------



## Oztom (Jan 19, 2013)

2129.*Termoli*, Campobasso Province, Molise


Termoli, old town and trabocchi by _silent, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Florence , Tuscany*

IMG_1519DuomoFlorence090813 by hjcurtisuk, on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2131. *Modica*, *Sicily*.
_The upper town_.


Modica Alta di _silent, su Flickr

BP: _the lower town_









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/f/fe/Panorama_notturno_di_modica.jpg/1024px-Panorama_notturno_di_modica.jpg
--


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Porto Venere , Liguria*

canon powershot sx40hs porto venere by >>---Fabri-->, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Brightside (Jun 18, 2007)

Mondello,Sicily.


The Wild Blue Yonder by Richard Cartawick, on Flickr


----------



## Oztom (Jan 19, 2013)

2132. *Tempietto Longobardo*, Cividale del Friuli, Udine Province, Friuli-Venezia Giulia

_The Tempietto Longobardo is a small chapel built in the VIII century during the Lombard Kingdom, it is now part of a monastery built in later times. It is a Unesco world heritage site.
_


Tempietto Longobardo (Cividale del Friuli) by I-DAVE, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Bolzano , Trentino-Alto Adige*

nd-201308-SouthTyrol-151 by Novemberdelta, on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

^^ Amazing, the new attraction of Trauttmansdorff Castle botanical gardens, *Merano*.


----------



## Oztom (Jan 19, 2013)

2133. *Villa Badoer*, Fratta Polesine, Rovigo Province, Veneto

_Villa Badoer is a villa designed in 1556 by Andrea Palladio, a famous architect of that period, for the venetian noble Francesco Badoer, thus the name. It is a Unesco World Heritage Site._


Villa Badoer, Fratta Polesine by dfdunham, on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2134. The bell tower and main gate (originally was a drawbridge) into outer walls of *Gradara*, *Le Marche*.


Gradara di Sirio (Kaleidoscope of emotion), su Flickr

BP: opposite side, to the inner walls enclosing the castle


Gradara di Skiwalker79, su Flickr


--


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Bardi , Emilia Romagna*

Bardi by storvandre, on Flickr


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

Really love Italian images


----------



## Mr Brightside (Jun 18, 2007)

Mondello,Sicily.



Eden by Richard Cartawick, on Flickr


----------



## Oztom (Jan 19, 2013)

2135. Moferrato Hills, Asti Province, Piedmont

_The underestimated and unknown (at least outside of Italy) hills of Monferrato are a wonderful scenery of Northwestern Italy. In my opinion they can be as beautiful, and why not better, than the very well know hills of Tuscany. Here the contrast between the hills and the snow-capped mountains._


Monferrato Fall by maurococi, on Flickr


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

2136 - *Calcata*, medieval town in province of _Viterbo_ - *Latium*, known for its narrow streets, pittoresques trattorias and an amazing panorama of Treja Valley.


Calcata por Adi Vastano, no Flickr

*Bonus*


Calcata por Giappi76, no Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

*Lenno , Lombardy*

lake como - villa balbianello - 01 by gianlucaponti, on Flickr


----------



## dotcomma (Apr 20, 2011)

This square is not in the italian region Marche. It's Main Square in Krakow, Poland


----------



## FaseREM (Jul 31, 2008)

dotcomma said:


> This square is not in the italian region Marche. It's Main Square in Krakow, Poland


Maybe this happened because the picture is tagged as "Place du Marché" (Market Place in French). 
Marché --> Marche.
reach::baaa:


----------



## Oztom (Jan 19, 2013)

2137. *Apricale*, Imperia Province, Liguria

_This little picturesque town perched in the inner hills of the Imperia province is consider of the most beautiful villages in Italy, part of the club I Borghi Piu` Belli D`Italia._


Apricale by Genox51, on Flickr


----------



## Dr.Luay (Nov 21, 2012)

* Lando Lake , Trentino-Alto Adige*

Lago di Lando by Pilar Azaña, on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2139. *Dell'Aquila Castle*, municipality of Fivizzano, Apuan Alps, *Tuscany*.


i5e- Castel dell'Aquila-Gragnola-Apuane_ di LUNIGIANA Operatori Turistici Lunigianesi, su Flickr


BP: a closer view


Castel dell'Aquila - Version 4 di Bernardo © (http://Ricci-Armani.com), su Flickr


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

Dr.Luay said:


> *Lake Como , Lombardy*


Actually this is Lando Lake (Dürrensee), Bozen province, *Trentino-Alto Adige* :cheers:


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Rome​*








Photo by Eletrix​


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*VOGHERA*

Pop. 40.053. South-West Lombardy, Province of Pavia. The City Hall and the Duomo.

















*Città di Voghera (PV)*


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

^^ Yes, it is


2154. The narrow courtyard between the *Uffizi*'s two wings, Florence, *Tuscany*.

_The *Uffizi Gallery* (Italian: Galleria degli Uffizi) is a museum in Florence. It is one of the oldest and most famous art museums of the Western world.
Building of the palace was begun by *Giorgio Vasari in 1560* for *Cosimo I de' Medici* as the offices for the Florentine magistrates — hence the name "uffizi" ("offices"). Construction was continued to Vasari's design by Alfonso Parigi and Bernardo Buontalenti and ended in 1581. The cortile (internal courtyard) is so long and narrow, and open to the Arno River at its far end through a Doric screen that articulates the space without blocking it._
Wikipedia


uffizzi di paolo conti, su Flickr

BP: the gate to the Arno River


. di Nicolò Panzeri, su Flickr



--


----------



## tunggp (Aug 16, 2011)

*Magic Moment in Venice*


Magic Moment in Venice - Italy / Europe / Travel / Photography / 意大利 威尼斯 by klyuen, on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2155. *Griante*, Lake Como, *Lombardy*.


GRIANTE LAKE COMO ITALY di ONETERRY. AKA TERRY KEARNEY, su Flickr


--


----------



## Mr Brightside (Jun 18, 2007)

One more from Mondello.



The Golden Dawn by Richard Cartawick, on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2156. La *Rabatana di Tursi*, *Basilicata*.

_The medieval semi-fortified village of Rabatana where stand the remains of a castle built in the 5th century by the Ostrogoths, is characterized by deep inaccessible valleys all around which protected the ancient burgh._


Rabatana di Gentile Photo, su Flickr



--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2157. *Ostuni*, *Apulia*.


White City to the Sunset di L▲iv ©, su Flickr


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2158. The *Upper Lake of Roburent*, Oronaye Massif, *Piedmont* / (Ubaye, France).









pic by me

BP:








pic by me



--


----------



## Mr Brightside (Jun 18, 2007)

Monreale, Sicily.


The Glorious Delusion by Richard Cartawick, on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2160. The *Farno Plateau*, province of Bergamo, *Lombardy*.


Gandino - Altopiano del Farno 1260 m (Monte Alben, 2019 m s.l.) di cicrico, su Flickr


--


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

*Porta Garibaldi, Milano*

Architect: Giacomo Moraglia. The Arch built 1823-28. The Custom Houses built 1834.
Right in the background: The Spire of Unicredit Tower by Architect Cesar Pelli (2009-2012).


Porta Garibaldi, Milano di klausbergheimer, su Flickr








*Città di Milano*


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

2162 - *Mount Etna* under snow and a bucolic field around _Agira_, *Sicily*


Winter in Sicily por Giuseppe Finocchiaro, no Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2163. *Siena* at night, *Tuscany*.


"The Blue Hour" - Siena 7.06 PM, 16 Marzo 2012 (Then press L or click on photo) di pigianca, su Flickr


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2164. *Abbazia di Monte Maria*, Burgusio di Malles Venosta, *Trentino-Alto Adige*.
_Marienberg Abbey ( Italian: Abbazia Monte Maria) is a Benedictine abbey in South Tyrol. It was founded in 1149 or 1150 by Ulrich von Tarasp and other nobles_



Abbazia di Monte Maria - Burgusio Val Venosta di sneno75, su Flickr


--


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

2165. *Rodi Garganico*, in the Spur of Italy. Pop. 3,794.










Bonus Pic (from wiki):

















*Comune di Rodi Garganico (FG)*


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2166. *Montalcino* , *Tuscany*.


Montalcino downtown di kiowas, su Flickr


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2167. *Vittoriano* at night, *Rome*, *Latium*.


View on Vittoriano from the Gianicolo Hill by night - Rome, Italy di luigig75, su Flickr


--


----------



## Mr Brightside (Jun 18, 2007)

Palermo,Italy.


Dolce Vita by Richard Cartawick, on Flickr


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

2169. *Cagliari *by night, Sardinia.











Monte Urpinu in notturna visto dalla Sella del Diavolo di Matteo Tidili, su Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2170. The Town of *Lecco* at sunset (and the pyramid-like shape of Mount Monviso on the horizon), *Lombardy*.










Source[/IMG]

BP:

[url=http://www.flickr.com/photos/hozinja/5691316211/]
Lecco town after sunset, Lombardy, Italy di hozinja, su Flickr


--


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

2171. The hills of *Val d'Orcia *after sunrise, *Tuscany*.


Tuscany morning mood by Giuseppe Toscano, on Flickr



--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2189. Medieval houses in *Gubbio*, *Umbria*.


Autumn in Gubbio di dhmig, su Flickr




--


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

2190. *Florence, Tuscany*



Florence_Panorama.jpg by MABSides, on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

^^
Beautiful, unusual view of Florence from the dome of Brunelleschi I suppose, looking at the shadow...


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

2191 - *Cala Corsara*, *Sardinia*


Cala Corsara (Spargi,Sardinia) di fabionodariphoto.com, su Flickr


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

2192- boats on River Ticino in *Sesto Calende*, *Lombardy*


Sesto Calende - panoramica di MAXDB, su Flickr

BP:

A swan joins in. 


Il cigno nel Ticino di ste.it, su Flickr


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

2193. A bite of Po Valley, here *San Zenone Po* (PV) comes, population 613, around 45 km south of Milan, among rice paddles, corn fields and poplar woods on the banks of Olona River, and within walking distance from Po River, of which you can see the shore in the lower side of the picture.


















*Comune di San Zenone Po *


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2194. *Montefabbri*, * Marche*.


Montefabbri (PU) di Andrea_Federici, su Flickr


--


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

:cheers:


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2195. Modern *Milan* at sunrise, *Lombardy*.


Porta Nuova / Garibaldi / Varesine di Obliot, su Flickr


--


----------



## x_tan (Jun 2, 2013)

Bologna, Italy by X_Tan, on Flickr


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ Mamma mia!! :hmm:


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Siena​*








http://www.blucarservice.it/img/siena1.jpg​


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2196. Devil's Bridge, *Bobbio*, *Emilia-Romagna*.


Explore photo: Devils's Bridge, Bobbio, Piacenza, remote Italy di fischerfotografie.nl, su Flickr



--


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

2197 - Christmas time: town of *Arzignano* under snow, *Veneto*


E' Natale... di RONALD MENTI, su Flickr


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

2198- Dawn in *Punta Palascia*, Apulia. 
_
Punta Palascia is the easternmost point of Italy, with the same longitude of Stockholm, and marks the point where Adriatic and Ioanian Seas meet. The lighthouse is one of the very few protected directly by the EU as historical monuments. From this point, Albania, to which belong the mountains in the far background, is only 90km distant. At New Year's Day many people assemble here as this is the point where the New Year's dawn can first be seen in Italy
_

Sunrise in Salento. Faro di Palascia, Otranto. Palascia's lighthouse. (Seen in Explore! Thank you!) di Giovanni Gori, su Flickr


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Siena Cathedral​*







http://www.cntraveler.com/daily-traveler/2012/09/siena-cathedral-florence-italy-marble-floors/_jcr_content/par/cn_contentwell/par-main/cn_colctrl/par-col2/cn_blogpost/cn_image.size.siena-duomo-cathedral-marble-floors.jpg​


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

2199 - A suggestive house built on the rock in the town of *San Pancrazio*, *Trentino-Alto Adige*









source

_*Bonus*_









source


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Rome​*








http://s.forbestravelguide.com/img/properties/DestinationImage_Rome_Sunset_CreditiStock_SGregPanosian.jpg​


----------



## x_tan (Jun 2, 2013)

Turin, Italy by X_Tan, on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2200. Middle Ages originated density of *Bologna*, *Emilia-Romagna*.

_The town of Bologna was an important centre of European intellectual life during the Middle Ages, the University of Bologna, founded in 1088, is the oldest existing university in the world._
Wikipedia











Source


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2201. *Bergamo Alta* (Bergamo upper town), *Lombardy*.


Bergamo alta - Scorcio di Gianpiero Bacchetta, su Flickr


--


----------



## x_tan (Jun 2, 2013)

Florence, Italy by X_Tan, on Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

^^ Please, post the map below the photo!


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2202. *Valdurna Lake*, *Trentino-Alto Adige*.










Tinypic


--


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

2203. *Monopoli*, Apulia.

Monopoli (Monòpolis in Greek) is a town and comune in Italy, in the province of Bari, region of Apulia. The town is roughly 156 square kilometres (60 sq mi) in area and lies about 40 kilometres (25 miles) southeast from Bari. It has about 53,017 inhabitants. 
_(From: wiki)_










Bonus pic, aerial take:
















*Comune di Monopoli (BA)*


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

2204 - Density of *Porto San Maurizio* (_*Imperia*_) - *Liguria*


Imperia di Fabio Zenoardo Photography, su Flickr


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

The actual name of the hilltown is Porto Maurizio, and the whole of the conurbation you see in the picture was renamed Imperia by merging with the close city of Oneglia (in the background) into one Municipality (year 1929), after Impero River streaming in the valley joining (or dividing, your choice) the twin towns.


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

^^ I didn't know. Now, it's just Porto Maurizio?! I thought the oficial name was _San Leonardo da Porto Maurizio_ or simply _Porto San Maurizio_.


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2205. *Val di Mello*, *Lombardy*.


val di mello di alessandro isnenghi, su Flickr


--


----------



## vittorio tauber (Jul 30, 2008)

Silano (2.0) said:


> ^^ I didn't know. Now, it's just Porto Maurizio?! I thought the oficial name was _San Leonardo da Porto Maurizio_ or simply _Porto San Maurizio_.


Today the municipality's name is Imperia. Porto Maurizio is just a city district of Imperia, although the most remarkable, important and densely populated.


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

2206 - Trees and fog in *Zocca*, town in the province of Modena, *Emilia Romagna*


viale e nebbia - Zocca - (modena italy)_7673_DVD 14 - (25.10.11) di masotti primo, su Flickr


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

Su Nuraxi di Barumini, Sardinia. Pre-historic constructions.


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2208. *Marta*, Bolsena Lake, *Latium*.



MARTA - LAGO DI BOLSENA di Ajelen, su Flickr



BP:


Marta - Lago di Bolsena di CiccioNutella, su Flickr



--


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

2209 - *Urbino*, *Le Marche*


Urbino - Neve 2012 - 2 - di Edoardo Serretti, su Flickr


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

Lino said:


> Su Nuraxi di Barumini, Sardinia. Pre-historic constructions.


^^


Su Nuraxi - Barumini - XII, VI Sec a.C. di Andrea Lobina, su Flickr


Su Nuraxi - Barumini - XII, VI Sec a.C. di Andrea Lobina, su Flickr


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

2211 - *Massa Lubrense*, province of Naples - *Campania*


Massa Lubrense and Vesuvio - Italy di MorBCN, su Flickr


----------



## Gizzan (Jul 6, 2011)

*Cinque Terre*









josscharpenay


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Rome*









https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1375802_156017217940716_925282670_n.jpg​


----------



## Mateusz864 (Jun 25, 2007)

A narrow street in *Florence*


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

WOW... threads like this are seriouly addictive!


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

Amalfi coast
Amalfi Comune, Salerno Province, Campania Region









Costiera Amalfitana by Paolo Costa Baldi, on Wikimedia Commons.​


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

2333- *San Nicola, Tremiti Islands*, Apulia


San Nicola di Vincenzo DI Nuzzo, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

2334 - *Lucca, Tuscany*










Massimo Battesini on Flickr


----------



## Oztom (Jan 19, 2013)

2335. *Villa Taranto*, Verbania, Verbano-Cusio-Ossola Province, Piedmont

Giardini Botanici - Villa Taranto - Verbania (serie) by gabri58, on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

Lovricico said:


> Amalfi coast
> *Atrani *Comune, Salerno Province, Campania Region
> ​


----------



## CarlaMast (Sep 20, 2013)

No doubt,
Italy is so beautiful and you have shared very nice post...
All places are very beautiful, with nature, like dreamy world 
Thanks


----------



## Oztom (Jan 19, 2013)

2336. *Albenga's Towers*, Savona Province, Liguria

Albenga... by IronTweety, on Flickr


----------



## Oztom (Jan 19, 2013)

2337. *Chiaravalle della Colomba Abbey*, Alseno, Piacenza Province, Emilia-Romagna

ABBAZIA DI CHIARAVALLE DELLA COLOMBA - Alseno (Pc) by RobertoGi, on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2338. *Milan* at sunset, in the background the Grigne Mountains, *Lombardy*.











Source


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2339. The tiny medieval village of *Salmaregia*, municipality of Gualdo Tadino, *Umbria*.











Source

--


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Italy is, perhaps, the most compelling country in Europe - for me, anyway!


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2340. The basaltic rock of *Pietra Perduca* and its little church, *Emilia-Romagna*.



Pietra Perduca, comune di travo, Emilia Romagna ottobre 2007 di Zaffiro&Acciaio: Marco Ferrari, su Flickr


--


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

2341. The shore of the *Lago di Vico*, Viterbo, *Latium*.


To the Lake by Fantasia63 ON, on Flickr


--


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

2342- *Extreme snowfalls* on the italian Alps. This is *Rifugio Brioschi* on the top of the * Grigna Settentrionale *, 2410 m above sea level (province of Lecco, Lombardy). *One week ago and last summer:*


















source: http://mf.centrometeolombardo.com/main.asp?FS=D&MN=2665175&Pg=1&FK=1000457571

BP:

Mount Menna heavily covered by snow. 









http://mf.centrometeolombardo.com/main.asp?FS=D&MN=2665175&Pg=1&FK=1000457571


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

edit


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2342. The upper town of *Saluzzo*, in the background Monviso Mountain silhouette, *Piedmont*.











Source


BP: the lower town










Source


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2343. *Piazza Matteotti*, *Udine*, Friuli-Venezia Giulia.


sempre cara... di spettacolopuro, su Flickr

--


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

2344- *Freight Train* coming from Verona and heading to Germany, caught in the landscape of *vineyards and white cliffs of the Val d'Adige*, the way to Brenner Pass. 

Use of intermodal and rail solutions for international shipping along the Brenner corridor has increased immensely over the last years.


Gli stambecchi del Brennero di Luca Farina, su Flickr

Bonus Pic:

The way back - Colle Isarco


43139 Brennero-VeronaQ.E. di Luca Dalce, su Flickr


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Guinigui Tower, Lucca - Tuscany​*








https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/t1/155823_10153900688640001_566351872_n.jpg​


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Meteorit above Passo Pordoi, Dolomites, Italy:
From left to right: la Marmolada (3342m), il Gran Vernel, il Padon, il gruppo del Sella con il Piz Boè (3085m, I think):










D.G.Bandion and Giuseppe Menardi, 9.2.2003.
http://www.cortinastelle.it/stars-e-mountains.htm
:cheers:


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

*2360- Church of Santa Maria della Pietà*, Rocca Calascio, Abruzzo

Standing lonely at almost 1500 m above sea level in an untouched mountain scenario, the church of Santa Maria della Pietà has an octagonal shape and was built in the XVII century. 



Santa Maria della pietà - Rocca Calascio di Antonio Ragonese, su Flickr

BP


Rocca Calascio. Santa Maria della pietà. di Telemarcher, su Flickr


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

*Lago di Resia*


















pics by me


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

*2361- Piazza Castello, Milano, Lombardy*









http://blog.urbanfile.org/2014/03/05/zona-castello-la-pedonalizzazione-di-piazza-castello/
source: www.urbanfile.org


----------



## delhidreams (Mar 7, 2014)

I want to see more images in this post.. can you add some more pics.


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2362. Superyacht "A" at * Faraglioni di Capri*, *Campania*.










source


--


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Naples*









http://img237.imageshack.us/img237/7871/84283880lj1.jpg​


----------



## Oztom (Jan 19, 2013)

2363. *Bardi Castle*, Parma Province, Emilia-Romagna

Bardi, Il castello dei Landi by storvandre, on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2364. The harbour of *Camogli*, *Liguria*.











source


--


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Osoppo (Province of Udine)*


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Bassano del Grappa*


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*Rome*









http://www.accunet.org​


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2366. *Agnone*, *Molise*.











Source

--


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

*2367- Urbisaglia, province of Macerata, Marche*


Urbisaglia di Massimo Feliziani, su Flickr


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Island of San Giulio, Lake Orta, Piedmont*








​


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2369. The panoramic *road to Rifugio Auronzo*, Misurina, *Veneto*.


On the way to Rifugio Auronzo di p.dave, su Flickr


--


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

Epic stage finish for Giro d'Italia...^^

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vk9XNTjo5J8


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

2370- *Strade bianche*, *cycling race near Siena, Tuscany*

Strade Bianche is a professional UCI cycling race, which takes place in Tuscany at the beginning of march. "Strade bianche", literally "white roads", refers to the 70 kilometres of gravel roads out of 190km total lenght of the race. Cycling is very popular in Italy and this race is the italian version of cobblestone classics such as Tour de Flanders or Paris-Roubaix. 


Strade Bianche 2013 // main bunch leaded by Maciej Bodnar (Cannondale) di francescob82, su Flickr

BP:










Source: TEAM SKY facebook page


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2371. *Vieste*, *Apulia*.










source

--


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

donquichotedelmedina said:


> *Osoppo (Province of Udine)*


Why/What is that whiteness?


----------



## Jasper90 (Jun 15, 2011)

openlyJane said:


> Why/What is that whiteness?


It's the bed of river Tagliamento and the whiteness is given by the stones 
You can see that place here, on Streetview: http://goo.gl/maps/ek4As


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

2387- *Lonato del Garda, province of Brescia, Lombardy*

(not so far away from the previous pic)









http://www.gardalake.com/place/lonato-del-garda/


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

2388- *Waves in Santa Cesarea Terme, province of Lecce, Apulia*


I waited for you di Fabrizio Arati, su Flickr

BONUS PIC:


Vanilla sky di Mister Barion, su Flickr


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

2389 - *Poetto Beach*, *Cagliari*, Sardinia









http://blogstelsclub.com/viaggi-low-cost/cagliari-backpacking/


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

Mindblowing place and migna...:drool:


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

2390- *Villa Cordellina *is a patrician villa located in* Montecchio Maggiore, province of Vicenza, Veneto*

_Built between 1735 and 1742, it was projected by venetian architect Giorgio Massari and insipred by the palladian style. 
_

Montecchio Maggiore (Vi) - Villa Cordellina (Sec.XVIII) di Luigi Strano, su Flickr

BP


Montecchio Maggiore (Vi) - Villa Cordellina house di Luigi Strano, su Flickr


----------



## Lazaruss90 (Jun 27, 2011)

2391 *Pentedattilo (Melito di Porto Salvo) Calabria*


pentidattilo di Fra Paone, su Flickr


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

^^ This village was founded in the year 640 BC. It is named after the shape of the mountain above it, which once resembled the shape of five fingers (from the Greek penta + daktylos , meaning "five fingers").

Looks rather modest, but it used to be a quite powerful small town. Abandoned some 50 years ago, it is now starting to get inhabited again.

It's even more interesting when you realise that from Pentedattilo you have a wonderful vantage point on the Messina Strait and Mount Etna

https://www.flickr.com/photos/parallelines/6137480697/


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2392. *Roddi d'Alba* and its castle, in the background the castle of Monticello d'Alba, *Piedmont*.










Source

--


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Isola Bella, Lake Maggiore:*


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2393. *Deruta*, *Umbria*.



Deruta - I Borghi più belli d'Italia di francesco_43., su Flickr

--


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

2394 - *Santo Stefano di Sessanio*, small village in the province of L'Aquila (*Abruzzo*), took last weekend. A kind of hidden place that you can't forget: the local food (with pecorino cheese), the weather, the mountains around, the broken medieval tower destroyed by an earthquake... every detail makes Santo Stefano di Sessanio unique. Just get arrive there and imagine yourself in another age 

*Pics by me*


Santo Stefano di Sessanio di Will_Br, su Flickr

*Bonus*


Santo Stefano di Sessanio di Will_Br, su Flickr


Santo Stefano di Sessanio di Will_Br, su Flickr


Santo Stefano di Sessanio di Will_Br, su Flickr


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

2395- *Altopiano del Cansiglio,* province of* Belluno, Veneto*


5:59 Verso Est di pagòt, su Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2396. *Moresco* is a medieval borough and castle, *Marche*.


Moresco di Turismo.Marche, su Flickr


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2397. *Paneveggio and Pale di San Martino Nature Park*, *Trentino-Alto Adige*.


Magic Land di cbphoto78, su Flickr

BP: deers @ Paneveggio


Cervi a Paneveggio_4373 di svizzero (Vanni), su Flickr


--


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

^^ Fantastic!


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

2398- Difficult to reach, but definitely worth it. Summer in *Capo Vaticano, Calabria*


capo vaticano, calabria di napoli_centrale, su Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2399. *Chiusure* and its badlands, *Tuscany*.










Source

BP:


Chiusure di mava, su Flickr


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2400. Tiber River and its bridges, *Rome*, *Latium*.










Source


--


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

2401-* Food tradition of northern Italy:* *preparation of tortelli di zucca* (ravioli with pumpkin filling) *in Bologna, Emilia-Romagna*


Solo a Bologna di Paolo F&nder, su Flickr

BP:


Tortelli di Zucca - Pumpkin Tortelli di manusmenu, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

Fab87 said:


> 2398- Difficult to reach, but definitely worth it. Summer in *Capo Vaticano, Calabria*


Not so difficult.
At 80 km from there you have the Lamezia Terme Airport.


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

brick84 said:


> Not so difficult.
> At 80 km from there you have the Lamezia Terme Airport.


I mean the beach itself, not Calabria in general


----------



## pinomaiuli (May 14, 2012)

2402 - The ancient monastery in the island of San Nicola (Isole Tremiti) 










Location


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Bellissimo!


----------



## pinomaiuli (May 14, 2012)

2403 - Foggy lake of Como near Bellano










location


----------



## pinomaiuli (May 14, 2012)

2404 - The Leaning Tower of Pisa










Location


----------



## lezgotolondon (Aug 31, 2010)

I've just came here randomly, The Tower of Pisa has been posted only now?


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

^^
obviously not, previous pics: 1 - 2 - 3 - 4 :cheers:


2405. Stunning view from *San Candido* square, *Trentino-Alto Adige*.


San Candido (5) di Andrea Nonno, su Flickr

--


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

(i post it today cause tomorrow i won't be able to do it)

2406- Surreal landscape in *Lessinia, province of Verona, Veneto*

A snow desert shaped by the wind.


I disegni del vento di *patriziaphoto, su Flickr

Bonus Pic:


Saliscendi a Conca dei Parpari di *patriziaphoto, su Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2407. Overlooking the clouds, *Cervara di Roma*, *Latium*.


Skyline di luigig75, su Flickr

--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2408. *Valmasino*, *Lombardy*.












source

--


----------



## pinomaiuli (May 14, 2012)

2408 - Palazzo dei Consoli, Gubbio.










BP it seems like a little Lombard street in san francisco 










location


----------



## Jasper90 (Jun 15, 2011)

pinomaiuli said:


> 2408 - Palazzo dei Consoli, Gubbio.


I guess the Government's Palace of San Marino Republic was inspired by Gubbio 


Sundown, San Marino di pain2394, su Flickr


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

2409-* Ponte della Becca, province of Pavia, Lombardy*

Ponte della Becca is a steel bridge opened to traffic in 1912 at the junction of River Po and River Ticino. The bridge spans both rivers for a total length of more than 1km 


casa galleggiante di ironigianni, su Flickr

Bonus pic:









http://www.flaviochiesa.com/


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

*2410- Messina, Sicily*










author: Nunzio Di Dio webpage: https://www.facebook.com/lemeraviglie.dimessina.52


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

2411- *Fortezza medicea, Volterra, province of Pisa *- Tuscany


Parco e Fortezza di Volterra di Nerogotico, su Flickr


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

2412- *Flowers in Bardolino* on the lakefront promenade, *province of Verona, Veneto*


Posti liberi in prima fila.... di Davide Pachera, su Flickr

BP:


Bardolino di Luciana.Luciana, su Flickr


----------



## pinomaiuli (May 14, 2012)

2413 - View of *Sirmione *(BS) from the tower of Castello Scaligero, not too far from previuos pic!










location










author: always me


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2414. *Baunei* coastal area, *Sardinia*.

From th sea (Pedra Longa and Forrola Fall)


La Principessa del golfo e la cascata di speleomantes, su Flickr


BP:

from the beach (Cala Mariolu)


Cala Mariolu di asibiri, su Flickr



--


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Rome, Saint Peters and Ponte Sant'Angelo:*


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2415. *Santa Maria di Castellabate*, *Campania*.


Santa maria di Castellabate la marina di 52picchio, su Flickr


--


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

2416- *Treviso*, a little Venice on river Sile and river Cagnan, *Veneto*









picture posted on the italian forum by user Gioven 
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=113301548&postcount=170

BP:


















more pics here: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=113301548&postcount=170


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2417. *Neive*, Langhe Hills, *Piedmont*.










Source

--


----------



## Xunlao (Apr 21, 2014)

I love italy !


----------



## pinomaiuli (May 14, 2012)

2418 - "Fontana Maggiore" and corso Vannucci - Perugia










location


----------



## Mr Brightside (Jun 18, 2007)

Lake Como

Via Col Vento by Richard Cartawick, on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2420. *Ragusa Ibla* at dawn, *Sicily*.












Source



--


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I'll be staying in a palazzo in the piazza right besides that church in August this year....


----------



## pinomaiuli (May 14, 2012)

2421 - Burano, Venetian Lagoon.










location


----------



## Mr Brightside (Jun 18, 2007)

Bellagio, lake Como

The Vibrant Vista by Richard Cartawick, on Flickr


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

2422- *Waterfall *on the cliffs of *Capo Nieddu, Sardinia*


Cascata di Capo Nieddu (Sardegna) di candido33, su Flickr

BP:


Cascata di Capo Nieddu_4098 di candido33, su Flickr


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

*2423- Room with a view, Taormina, Sicily*


Taormina apartment Villa al Mare di Riccardo Consiglio, su Flickr


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

^^
OMG, awesome! :applause:


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Pallanza, Lake Maggiore:*


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2424. *Vogogna* is one of the most beautiful boroughs of *Piedmont*.



Mexico Colour di el maui / lefotodelmaui.it, su Flickr


BP: Old roofs and Alps as seen from the castle ramparts.


Vogogna di nobusama, su Flickr


--


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

2425. *Valle della Luna*, Santa Teresa di Gallura, *Sardinia*

Valle della Luna consists of huge granite rocks carved over the millennia by the wind, and making a stunning backdrop to several coves surrounded by thick, pristine Mediterranean scrubland. Since the 1970s, this area has been a magnet for hippies and naturists. Its second name, Valle della Luna was inspired by the white granite boulders that at night shine under the moonlight. Stunning vistas and a magic out-of-time atmosphere make this place unique.
http://www.sardegnaturismo.it/en/point-of-interest/cala-grande-valle-della-luna


L'ultimo paradiso hippy di Autolavaggiobatman, su Flickr

BP1


...over the hills and far away... di Franz Cassady, su Flickr

BP2


...la valle della Luna... di rebranca46, su Flickr


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

*2426- Milan gets ready for EXPO 2015*









http://www.milanopanoramica.com/gallery/portello/la-nuova-scritta-expo-sul-palazzo-lombardia/


----------



## pinomaiuli (May 14, 2012)

2427 - Cervo, ancient town built on top of a hill along the Ligurian Riviera in the province of Imperia










location


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

^^ Beautiful, i lived here for 2 years. A pic i shot from the hills in the background.


----------



## Mr Brightside (Jun 18, 2007)

Varenna.

One Perfect Day by Richard Cartawick, on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2428. *Civitella Val di Chiana*, during the sculptural festival, *Tuscany*.



Civitella ...non so se le sculture siano state poste a memento del massacro...ma nel silenzio della sera,vedendole,mi sembrava fossero lì a ricordare quanto bestiale possa essere l'uomo.....un brivido corse per la mia schiena ed una prece salì dal cuore di gianva, su Flickr

BP:


Civitella Val di Chiana 1 di Mark Soetebier Fotografo, su Flickr


--


----------



## ERVATUGA (Apr 18, 2010)

*By Skyscrapercity*


----------



## pinomaiuli (May 14, 2012)

2429 - Port of Genoa, Liguria










location


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

*2430 – Torino, Church of Mary Help*

2013.05.21 Torino Crkva Marije Pomoćnice by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## pinomaiuli (May 14, 2012)

2431 - Taceno (LC) a little town in Valsassina, Lombardy










Location


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

2432- May, 1st 2014: *One year to the beginning of EXPO 2015, celebration in Milan*










Picture by Francesco Langiulli for Milano Panoramica

https://www.facebook.com/milanopanoramica?fref=photo

*BP Andrea Bocelli's performance*


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2433. *Filettino*, *Latium*.



Filettino di ilflickrdimarco / Marco, su Flickr


--


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

2434. *Torino, capital of the Piedmont region*

2013.05.21 Torino by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## pinomaiuli (May 14, 2012)

2435 - *Varenna (LC)*, another point of view, seen from the train to Milan ...










Location


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

2436 - *Cetona - Tuscany*, another amazing village in Italy that looks like a kind of "once upon a time" place...

_*Pic by me*_


Cetona / Italy di Will_Br, su Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

2436 *Torino, Cathedral of St.. John the Baptist, capital of the Piedmont region*

2013.05.21 Torino Katedrala sv. Ivana Krstitelja by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## pinomaiuli (May 14, 2012)

2437 - The _great wall_ that surrounds the town of Monteriggioni (SI)










BP Complete view from wikipedia (author Zyance)










location


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

2438. *Realmonte (AG) - Sicily*

_'Scala dei Turchi' (Turkish Stairs)_










by Vincenzo Di Nuzzo on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

2439 - *Torino, capital of the Piedmont region*

2013.05.21 Torino by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

2440 - *Torino, capital of the Piedmont region*

2013.05.21 Torino by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

^^
The beautiful dome of San Lorenzo church (a church without façade), a baroque masterpiece by Guarino Guarini, the interior of the dome:










wikipedia


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Isla dei Pescatori:*


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

2443 - *Torino, Church of Mary Help*

2013.05.21 Torino Crkva Marije Pomočnice by djolenovi, on Flickr


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

Guys, these Turin pics are interesting, but try not to post them in a row. In each page we should try to show many different landscapes and places.


----------



## Mr Brightside (Jun 18, 2007)

Bergamo.

As Far as the Eye Can See by Richard Cartawick, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

Fab87 said:


> Guys, these Turin pics are interesting, but try not to post them in a row. In each page we should try to show many different landscapes and places.



Sorry, OK :cheers:


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

*2457- Lake Garda at sunset*, Veneto 
_
"I could have already been in Verona this evening, but I was close to a magnificent product of nature, a splendid spectacle, Lake Garda. I did not want to miss it, and I was repaid for my detour." _ *J.W. von Goethe, 1786*


Lakeview di Daniele Sala Photography©, su Flickr

bonus pic: waiting for the ferry to come...


_DSC4190 di andrew_982, su Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

My photo post for May 13, 2014

Aosta









'Ponte Principe Amedeo Savoia Aosta' by Dave Hamster @flickr via orangesmile


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

:lol::lol:


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

2458- *Orvieto* in Province of Terni, southwestern Umbria

Orvieto, Italy by nicnac1000, on Flickr


----------



## Mr Brightside (Jun 18, 2007)

Como, Lake Como.

Lets Sail Away by Richard Cartawick, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*San Giminiano*


San Gimignano Skyline por N+C Photo, en Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2459. The new *Florence Opera House*, designed by Paolo Desideri (ABDR Rome) with the contribution of the opera house's director Zubin Mehta.
The complex consists of two main halls and an open air amphitheater on the roof with stunning views of the historic city center, for a total capacity of 5,000. *Tuscany.*


Inaugurazione Nuovo Teatro dell'Opera di Firenze di maggiomusicalefiorentino, su Flickr

BP:


Senza titolo di florence(gv), su Flickr


NUOVO TEATRO DELL’OPERA PARCO DELLA MUSICA E DELLA CULTURA DI FIRENZE, NUOVO AUDITORIUM |A.B.D.R. Architetti Associati Arlotti, Beccu, Desideri, Raimondo di Pierina Mariani, su Flickr


--


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

2460. *Positano* is a village and commune on the Amalfi Coast, Region Campania

Positano (51) by korom, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Hallo! please allow me to post 2 photos today because I forgot to post yesterday

so observing the rules of the thread there is this numbering system

so my supposedly post for yesterday, May 14, 2014 is Arezzo, Arezzo, Tuscany

2461.









'Arezzo Piazza Grande' by Mircea2011 @flickr via orangesmile


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

2462. And my post for May 15, 2014, Sardinia









Photo by: Albányai Mária via panoramio


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2463. *Trani*, St. Nicholas the Pilgrim Cathedral, *Apulia*.










Source

--


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

2464. *Amalfi* in the province of Salerno, in the region of Campania, on the Gulf of Salerno

Amalfi (188) by korom, on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2465. * Malborghetto * is a tiny village in the Julian Alps, *Friuli-Venezia Giulia*.


Ultimi raggi di sole. di Paolo Visintini, su Flickr


--


----------



## GeneratorNL (Jun 16, 2007)

2466. *Imperia* is a coastal city in the region of Liguria


Imperia - Italian city by Vincent Christiaan Alblas, on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

^^
two really good restaurants under the arches, every morning Oneglia's fishermen disembark the fished.


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

2467. Florence










'Florence from the Top' by Benson Kua @flickr via orangesmile


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

2468. *Brescia* city and commune in the region of Lombardy in northern Italy

Brescia (77) by korom, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

2469. *Naples, Campania*


Naples - City Beachfront by Nomadic Vision Photography, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

2470. *Venice, Veneto*


Canal Palaces by Nomadic Vision Photography, on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2471. An alley in *Castelnuovo Berardenga*, *Tuscany*.



" Country life #2 " di pigianca, su Flickr


--


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

2486

Orvieto, Terni, Umbria










Photo by: KWO Tsoumenis via panoramio


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

2487. *Venice*, Region Veneto

Venice, Italy by ZoqyPhoto, on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2488. *Dolmiti del Brenta* reflected on *Lago Nero*, *Trentino-Alto Adige*.










Source

--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2489. *Dolomites* again, *Ice Skyline*, an artwork by Marco Nones for Respirart Pampeago, *Trentino-Alto Adige*.












Tinypic

--


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

2490. *Santa Maddalena*, Trentino-Alto Adige, Itália









Source


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

2491. Asciano, Siena, tuscany











Photo by: sistuccio


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

2492. Le Castella, Calabria, Crotone










Photo by: Lidia G.


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2493. *San Giorgio Monferrato*, *Piedmont*.


San Giorgio Monferrato di Roberto Figueredo Simonetti, su Flickr




--


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Stresa:*


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

2495. The world famous Leaning tower of Pisa









Duomo Santa Maria Assunta & Torre pendente di Pisa / Пизанский собор и падающая башня. (Pizanskiy Sobor i padayushchaya bashnya)

Photo by: Алексей Олюшкин (Aleksey Olyushkin) via panoramio

Province of Pisa


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

2496. *Amalfi * in the province of Salerno, in the region of Campania, on the Gulf of Salerno

introducing amalfi by graziedavvero, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Next photo must be 2497.


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2497. *Latium*, the Nature Reserve of *Tevere-Farfa* near *Nazzano*.










Source

BP:










BP source
--


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

2498. *Siena*, is a city in Tuscany, Duomo di Siena

Il Duomo di Siena by zvenklem, on Flickr


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

The church is even more amazing inside :cheers:


----------



## JanVL (Jun 25, 2012)

^^

*Duomo di Siena of Cattedrale di Santa Maria Assunta inside*










Library










Pictures by myself


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Castle of Barletta (Puglia)*


Castle Of Barletta por Mario Fortunato, en Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

2501. Montalcino, Siena, Tuscany 










Photo by: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...742.1073741864.111025255595407&type=1&theater via Travel Italy











you want some wine from Montalcino?


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

2502. *Civita Di Bagnoregio*, Lazio, Viterbo









Panoramio More photos by stanito


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

FAAN said:


> 2490. *Santa Maddalena*, Trentino-Alto Adige, Itália
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just fantastic!


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2503. *Canyon dello Scoppaturo*, Gran Sasso e Monti della Laga National Park, *Abruzzo*.
As suggested by the picture name here were filmed many spaghetti western.


I quattro dell'Ave Maria di Luca Zappacosta, su Flickr

--


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

2504. San Gimignano, Siena, Tuscany










Photo by: Tenuta Torciano

Siena within Tuscany and Italy shown


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

2504. *San Francesco d'Assisi*, Umbria









Panoramio More photos by Renato Pantini


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

It is already May 30 as of the moment here in the Philippines

2505. Procida, Naples, Campania Region










Photo from: Visit Italy Tours

Naples shown


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

2506. *Monterosso Almo*, small village in province of Ragusa*- Sicily*

_Piazza San Giovanni_










www.comune.monterosso-almo.rg.it


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

2507 - _Chiesa di Santa Maria della Pietà_, in the comune of _*Calascio*_ - *Abruzzo*

*pic by me*


Rocca Calascio / Abruzzo di Will_Br, su Flickr


----------



## hakz2007 (Jul 1, 2007)

> Photo taken in Barzio, Lecco, Italy


by vale979


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

2508. *Verona*, Veneto









Panoramio More photos by stanito


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Ponte Vecchio, Florence:*


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2509. Aerial of *Rotondella*, *Basilicata*.










Source


--


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

2510. Sirmione, Brescia, Lombardy









Photo from: My Italy

Brescia


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Castel Sant'Angelo, Roma:*


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

2511. *Vernazza at night*, Liguria









Panoramio More photos by The Bund


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

2512. Somewhere in Tuscany










Photo from: Visit Italy Tours

The Tuscany Region of Italy


----------



## Northon (Aug 18, 2009)

^^ It's so Beautiful the Tuscany region :cheers:


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Northon said:


> ^^ It's so Beautiful the Tuscany region :cheers:


Indeed!!! Mama Mia!! 

I search for any beautiful photos of Italy, only to find out that I had often picked those of Tuscany. whew! :cheers:


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2513. Landscape of *South Tyrol*, *Castel Fontana* and *Castel Tirolo*, *Trentino-Alto Adige*.











Source

BP:

*Castel Fontana*.
_When walking from Tirolo towards Tirolo Castle a steep path on your left takes you to a slightly different kind of castle. This is *Fontana Castle*, also known as Brunnenburg in German. Whether the castle got its name from secret fountains or from one of its numerous owners, isn’t clarified yet. What we know for sure is that already in 1241 a first fortress was built in this place.

Since then Fontana Castle has seen quite a lot of owners and so the powerful fortress turned first into a ruin, then into a farm and was finally renovated in 1904. Today the Gothic-style castle hosts the South Tyrolean Museum of Agriculture, introducing you to the hard life of mountain farmers._










Panoramio

*Castel Tirolo*.
_It was the ancestral seat of the Counts of Tyrol and gave the whole Tyrol region its name.
The first castle was built before 1100. The second construction phase including the keep dates to 1139/40. A third phase of construction took place in the second half of the 13th century under Count Meinhard II of Gorizia-Tyrol._










Source


--


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

2514. *La Marmolada*, Trentino-Alto Adige, Italy









Source


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

^^ At the border with Veneto


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

*2515. Pianura Padana* landscape: *Golena di Correggioli*, *province of Mantua, Lombardy*


P1046b-rid di (CMO) Claudio M., su Flickr


----------



## Sergey_A (Jun 1, 2011)

*Aosta*









photo by me


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

2543. Panoramic pic of *Cagliari *by night, *Sardinia*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...850.1073741825.100002066559082&type=1&theater


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

2544. Vieste, Foggia Province










Photo seen at: My Italy


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*2545 - Portofino, Province of Genoa*




Santa Margherita Ligure e PortoFino by guttadj, on Flickr


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

That's Portofino ^^


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

2546. Florence, Province of Florence in Tuscany Region










Photo from: My Italy


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

2547 - * Montefortino*, medieval village in the province of Fermo, *Le Marche*. Picture taken yesterday

*by me*


Montefortino di Will_Br, su Flickr


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

2548 - *Torre di Palme* (Fermo) at sunset - *Le Marche*

_*by me*_


Torre di Palme at sunset di Will_Br, su Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*2548 - Borgio Verezzi, Province of Savona*




Borgio Verezzi by ugomichi, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

2549. Do you include photos of Vatican City here in Italy Photos thread? please let me know










Photo from: Emmanuel Serrano Photography


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

kay:


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2550. *Sant'Elia* di Santa Flavia, *Sicily*.










Source


--


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Amalfi (Salerno)*


Un luogo magnifico... por caginyilmaz, en Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Ischia*


Ischia- Il Castello Aragonese - The Aragonese castle por michele masiero, en Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2551. * Castello di Monreale*, (Königsberg), Faedo, *Trentino-Alto Adige*.










Source


--


----------



## pinomaiuli (May 14, 2012)

buho said:


> *Ischia*
> 
> 
> Ischia- Il Castello Aragonese - The Aragonese castle por michele masiero, en Flickr


^^


----------



## The Constantine (Feb 19, 2013)

I Saw the pics of italy

Tuscany is Amazing tourist place..


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

2552. Procida, Naples









Procida: Corricella by Porfirio via flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*2553 - Vagli Sotto, Province of Lucca*




Careggine (3 foto - serie) by paola.bottoni, on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2554. The *Sferisterio di Macerata* is an open air theatre, famous for its annual Opera Festival, *Marche*.


Sferisterio: esterno di Turismo.Marche, su Flickr

BP:










Source



--


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

^^
Ma che figata è 'sto posto!?


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

2555. Verona, Verona Province










Photo from: My Italy


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

2556. *San Teodoro* area and *Tavolara* island, Sardinia









http://www.casapuntaldia.com/


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

2557. Amalfi Coast, Ravello, Salerno










Photo source

Shown: Salerno


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2558. *Umbria*, sunset at *Bastia Creti*.










Source

BP:


Vista Borgo 2 Bastia Creti 061201 di Sensible Hospitality, su Flickr



--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2559. *La Rocca * di Monte Titano, *(RSM)*.


San Marino. Fortress of Guaita di Peer.Gynt, su Flickr


--


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

2560. Milano (Milan), Province of Milan

shown is a week-old photo









Shopping In Milan by Mike and Annabel Beales via flickr


----------



## Jasper90 (Jun 15, 2011)

mi3max said:


> 2559. *La Rocca * di Monte Titano, *(RSM)*.
> 
> San Marino. Fortress of Guaita di Peer.Gynt, su Flickr
> 
> ...


A few days ago we had Vatican City, here we have out other enclave: Republic of San Marino :cheers:



hugodiekonig said:


> 2560. Milano (Milan), Province of Milan
> 
> shown is a week-old photo
> 
> Shopping In Milan by Mike and Annabel Beales via flickr


This picture is very nice because it clearly shows the ongoing renovation of the Gallery: the left part is renovated, the part in the middle is still to be renovated


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

2561. *Villa Pisani, Stra*, Veneto









Panoramio More photos by Pom'


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2562. The village of *Castelvittorio*, *Liguria*.


Castel Vittorio di papy06200, su Flickr


BP:


Castel Vittorio di papy06200, su Flickr


--


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

2563. Sistine Chapel, Vatican City









Sistine Chapel by Colin Tsoi vis flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Varenna on Lake Lecco:*


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

2564. *Riomaggiore*, Liguria









Panoramio More photos by gionniJr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Vernazza*


Vernazza por annibale barone, en Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*At St Peter's, waiting for things to happen:*










(taken by gravesVpelli)


----------



## palafox (Nov 11, 2012)

Rome, Italy

more photos on my Instagram account http://instagram.com/anthonypopony


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

mi3max said:


> 2558. *Umbria*, sunset at *Bastia Creti*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My my :heart:

I wanna live there forever. Lovely


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2566. *Cefalù*, *Sicily*.










Source



--


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

2567. Turin (Torino)









Piazza San Carlo, Turin, Piémont, Italie. by Bernard Blanc via flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

2568. *Catania*, _Etna eruption of 15th June 2014_ - *Sicily*










by _Alessio Marchetti_


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2634. The secluded beach of *Cala Coticcio*, *Island of Caprera*, *Sardinia*.










Panoramio

BP: a closer view










Panoramio


--


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

2635. Cathedrale di Santa Maria del Fiore (Duomo di Firenze)









Cattedrale di Santa Maria del Fiore (Duomo di Firenze) by Rodrigo Soldon via flickr


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Crete Senesi with Siena in the Background*

https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/t1.0-9/10453314_672135149507242_654014183909844745_n.jpg








photo credit(s) to the owners


----------



## Parra 1 (Oct 13, 2012)

Tropea beach with old town, Calabria, Italy by lefebvrenathalie, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

2638. Bergamo, Bergamo Province


















From the top of Bergamo | Italy by Nico Trinkhaus via flickr


----------



## ARMONKIANS (Feb 16, 2013)

*Amalfi*

http://www.charmingasiatours.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/05/amalfi-italy-2.jpg








photo credit(s) to the owners


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Bagnoregio*


Civita di Bagnoregio por ryback80, en Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2641. *Tuckett* and *Q.Sella* mountain huts, *Dolomiti di Brenta*, *Trentino-Alto Adige*.



RIFUGIO SELLA Q. e RIFUGIO TUCKETT F, Dolomiti di Brenta, World Heritage UNESCO, Trentino Alto Adige, Italia Italie Italien Italy di Cercare il Senso in tutto per trovare la Bellezza, su Flickr


BP:



Rifugio e Bocca di Tuckett di santino2000, su Flickr


--


----------



## PaulinaIT (Jan 13, 2013)

Anche qua trentino a febbraio


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2643. *Montemerano*, *Tuscany*.



Montemerano di fhuell, su Flickr

BP:


Montemerano - 3 di Mirco Sem, su Flickr


--


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

My post for July 14

Garibaldi theater, Sicily









Politeama Garibaldi theater, Palermo, Sicily by Dzhingarova via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

^^ thats number 2644.

And my post for July 15

2645. Maxxi Museum, Rome









Maxxi Museum by Wojtek Gurak via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

2646.

Cathedral of Orvieto, Province of Terni










Photo from: Catholic News Agency


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

2647. *Catania, Sicily*


Un nuovo giorno a Catania / A new day in Catania por Simone Di Dio, no Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

2648. St Paul's Basilica, Rome










St Paul's Basilica by NMK Photography via flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2649. *Santa Margherita Ligure* waterfront, *Liguria*.


davanti al mare di Luigi_Alesi, su Flickr

--


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

2650. 

Teatro Municipale Romolo Valli, Reggio Emilia









Teatro Municipale Romolo Valli by Lorenzo Gaudenzi via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

2651. Crete Senesi near Asciano, Tuscany Region










photo from: Krzysztof Browko Landscape Photography


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

2652. 

Since it is already 1:24am here in the Philippines, I will be posting a photo for July 20

Dolmites Mountains, South Tyrol











Автор фото: Dick Pitini. - National Geographic Россия


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

>> next


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

2653. *Cathedral of Palermo, Sicily*


Cattedrale di Palermo por Simone Di Dio, no Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

2654. *Trento, Trentino Alto Adige*


A View of Trento in a Wintry Night por AndreasC, no Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

2655. *Braies Lake, Trentino Alto Adige*


The Pragser Wildsee in the Prags Dolomites in South Tyrol por Ostseetroll, no Flickr


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

2656. *Bari, Puglia*


palazzo mincuzzi in bari / puglia, italia, italy por Paolo Margari, no Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

2567. *Isola Vicentina*, Veneto


Isola Vicentina by Davide Legnani, on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

One pic a day per person!! :bash:


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

^^ Sorry  I'll be 3 days without posting to make up for the 4 pictures I posted yesterday.


----------



## Dasf Sturm (Jun 6, 2013)

2659. *Roma *seen from Castel Sant'Angelo, Lazio 









https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14702730252/


----------



## Jasper90 (Jun 15, 2011)

FAAN said:


> 2567. *Vicenza*, Veneto
> 
> Isola Vicentina by Davide Legnani, on Flickr


Very nice picture 
However, this is actually not Vicenza. It's a small city called Isola Vicentina (= Vicentine Island), 10-15 km away from Vicenza proper.


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Jasper90 said:


> Very nice picture
> However, this is actually not Vicenza. It's a small city called Isola Vicentina (= Vicentine Island), 10-15 km away from Vicenza proper.


Ooops! Fixed!

2660. *Vernazza*, Liguria


Cinque Terre - Vernazza - Blue Hour by Saffron Blaze, on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2661. *Palmaria* Island, *Tino* Island and *Tinetto* Islet, *Liguria*.










source

BP: *Tino* Island and its light tower










Panoramio



--


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

2662. Blue Grotto Cave, Capri Island, Naples Province









IMG_8438 - In the Blue Grotto by apeofjungle via flickr


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

2663. *Porto Rafael* - Palau -* Sardinia*


Porto Rafael, Sardinia. di Somerset Bloke, su Flickr


----------



## Dasf Sturm (Jun 6, 2013)

^^ I know that there is too much to see, but let's try to repect the limit of one pic per day. There's no rush.


----------



## pinomaiuli (May 14, 2012)

2664 - Southern view from Pian dei Resinelli (LC). 
You can see the town of Lecco (on the left) and Valmadrera (on the right) and the Lakes of Como (center), Garlate (on the left) and Annone (on the right)










(my photo)

map


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2665. Night view of *Matera*, a stratified town in *Basilicata*.
_
« La città è di aspetto curiosissimo, viene situata in tre valli profonde nelle quali, con artificio, e sulla pietra nativa e asciutta, seggono le chiese sopra le case e quelle pendono sotto a queste, confondendo i vivi e morti la stanza. I lumi notturni la fan parere un cielo stellato. »
(Giovan Battista Pacichelli, Il Regno di Napoli in Prospettiva)
_


La finestra - The window di sirbaf79, su Flickr

BP: "Ipogeo" of Vittorio Veneto square


Matera di opi3ss3, su Flickr


--


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Nummern 2666. Naples with Mt. Vesuvius, Province of Naples









Napoli ed il Vesuvio. by Luciano via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

It is already 2:19am here in the Philippines so I'm gonna post a photo for today, July 23

2667. Castle Rocca Kalastsio in the region of Abruzzo, Italy. Photo by: Daniel Korzhonov via National Geographic Россия


----------



## Kriativus (Jul 23, 2007)

Oscaruzzo said:


> The same place, a few years ago:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What happened to it? Earthquake?


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

^^
The village was abandoned in the early 1960s after a massive landslide, then it was hitten by an earthquake when the restoration works had already started.


----------



## Brazilian001 (Apr 22, 2012)

2668. *Manarola, Liguria*









Source


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2669. *Gole dell'Orta*, *Abruzzo*.

DSC08815 by Ludovico Belli, su Flickr


BP: 



l'Orta a Salle by paraluci, on Flickr


--


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

2670. Alberobello, Bari Province










Alberobello, BA (Italy) by ricmartínez via flickr


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Venice*










https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14453109127/sizes/l/in/[email protected]/


----------



## Kriativus (Jul 23, 2007)

mi3max said:


> ^^
> The village was abandoned in the early 1960s after a massive landslide, then it was hitten by an earthquake when the restoration works had already started.



What a pity. But the bad days are all gone, right? The restoration works was resumed and the "new" city is alive now from what I noticed above.


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

2672. Somewhere in *Trentino-Alto Adige/Südtirol*


A Summer Morning In South Tyrol by ill-padrino www.matthiashaker.com, on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2673. *Lu Monferrato*, *Piedmont*.



The Village Of LU Monferrato by Fabio Montalto, on Flickr



--


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

2674. Mt. Etna









Mount Etna by Jim Roberts via flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2675. The *Santa Caterina Fortress* dominates the entire *Favignana Island* from the top of a steep hill, built originally by Arabs dominants in IX century as watching tower, *Sicily*.



il Forte di Santa Caterina by giorgio brancato, on Flickr

BP:


favignana forte santa caterina 9705 by IMAGEMOTTI by Martino Motti Nautical, Underwater &, on Flickr


--


----------



## Boyshow (May 6, 2009)

*Palermo*





































https://www.flickr.com/photos/calcagno/14051326513/in/photostream/


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

2677. Terme di Saturnia, Manciano, Grosseto Province









Saturnia by aurelio candido via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

2678. St. Magdalena, South Tyrol



> This is the town of St. Magdalena in Italy; how do you like the view?












Photo from: National Geographic Channel


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Wow!


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

2679. Urban Forest in Milan









Urban forest - Milan by Lorenzoclick via flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2680. *Elba Island* is the third largest Italian island, with huge coastline and lots of beaches (70 or more), *Tuscany*.


...Monte Capanne... di ... Adrenalina ..., su Flickr


BP:

*Sansone beach*










source

*Cavoli beach*










source


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2681. *Gaeta*, *Latium*.


Riflessi di Stefano Viola, su Flickr

--


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

2682. The Pantheon, Rome









The Pantheon, Rome by Christopher Chan via flickr

Rome in the Province of Rome


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

2683. Beach of *Capo Vaticano (VV)*, *Calabria*











by simo0082 on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

edit


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

2684. Castle of *Erice*, Trapani - *Sicily*










by Tommie Hansen on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

2720. Mount Etna Eruption, August 11, 2014










Attività Etna 11 agosto 2014 by Mirko Chessari via flickr


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

*2721- Poetto Beach, Cagliari* (Sardinia)

Poetto is the main beach in the city of Cagliari, Sardinia's main city (population: 153.000). Spanning over more than 8km, Poetto is an hotspot for young people due to its bars, clubs and nightlife.

Il Poetto by casteddaiu, on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2722. *San Fele * in *Lucania*, *Basilicata*.










500pix.com

--


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

2723 

*Matera, Matera*











Matera (2) by Martin de Lusenet via flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2724. A photo merge of *Vallone dell'Ischiator*, in the middle the *Migliorero hut*, *Piedmont*.











Pics by me, August 20



BP: Ischiator Fall










pic by me



--


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

2725

Carnival Festival 2014
*Grand Canal and Rialto Bridge, Venice*












Grand Canal and Rialto Bridge, Venice by Nick Moulds via flickr​


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

2726- Street view of *Torri del Benaco, province of Verona, Veneto*

Torri del Benaco by Luca Santoro Photography ©, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

2727

*Burano, City of Venice, Province of Venice*









Burano, Italy by Nick Moulds via flickr


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

Burano actually is a part of the city of Venice, it is not an indipendent municipality in its province.


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

*Avezzano, Province of L'Aquila*









Luca Montanari


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

2729. *Firenze*, Tuscany


Il Duomo di Firenze by Stephane Rossignol, on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2730. Unusual view of *Naples* from *Gradini del Petraio*, *Vomero Hill*, *Campania*.


Napoli - Gradoni del Petraio di Diego Menna, su Flickr

BP:


I colori di Napoli dal Petraio di ClaudioMorabitoPhotographer, su Flickr



Scale del Petraio, Napoli di fp__22, su Flickr


--


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

2731

*Ragusa, Sicily*











Alba su Ragusa Ibla by Mirko Chessari via flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

2732. *Milan*, Lombardy


Duomo by Chris Buhr, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

2733
*Castemola, Messina, Sicily*











Panorama da Castelmola by Mirko Chessari via flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

Not really, the town in the picture is *Taormina*, you can recognize the ancient greek Theatre on the top hill, the point of view is Castelmola, in this photo you can see both:


Castelmola & Taormina di [email protected] ... 'ntraficatu friscu! (=indaffarato), su Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2734. *Teatro Antico* di *Taormina*, and in the background *Mount Etna*, *Sicily*.

_The most amazing monument remaining at Taormina is the ancient theatre (the teatro greco, or "Greek theatre"), which is one of the most celebrated ruins in Sicily, on account both of its remarkable preservation and of the surpassing beauty of its situation. It is built for the most part of brick, and is therefore probably of Roman date, though the plan and arrangement are in accordance with those of Greek, rather than Roman, theatres; whence it is supposed that the present structure was rebuilt upon the foundations of an older theatre of the Greek period. With a diameter of 120 metres (after an expansion in the 2nd century), this theatre is the second largest of its kind in Sicily (after that of Syracuse); it is frequently used for operatic and theatrical performances and for concerts._

Wikipedia


Teatro Antico - Taormina di mariocutroneo, su Flickr

BP:


Taormina - Magic of one night di Luigi Strano, su Flickr


--


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

2735. Landscape in *Sutera (Caltanissetta), Sicily*











by corvorosso on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2736. The medieval village of *Piobbico*, dominated by the *Brancaleoni Castle*, _Marche_.










Source


--


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

*Capello di Venere Waterfall, Salerno*











Capello di Venere Waterfall [Casaletto Spartano (SA) - Italy] by Trismitril via flickr


----------



## Urbanaticum (Dec 23, 2006)

*2738 - Dunst auf der Seiser Alm in Südtirol (South-Tyrol)*









http://it.tinypic.com/r/2v2a2d2/8


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

2739. *Milano*, Piazza Duomo - Attacco aereo









Panoramio More photos by Pom'


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

2740

*Catania, Catania Province*











Piazza Duomo di sera, Catania by Mirko Chessari via flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

2741 

*Calvello, Potenza Province*









Adalberto Vastano


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2742. *Porta Palatina*, the Palatine Gate was the ancient Porta Principalis Dextra which allowed access from the North to Julia Augusta Taurinorum, the Roman civitas now known as *Turin*, *Piedmnt*.





Porta Palatina - Torino di auredeso, su Flickr



--


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Varenna town on Lake Lecco:*









(taken by gravesVpelli)


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

2744. 

*Savoca, Messina, Sicily*










Italy-2690 - Bye to Savoca by Dennis Jarvis via flickr


----------



## Insulateshipper (Nov 14, 2013)

Portorosa di Furnari (ME)


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

2746.

*Lucca, Province of Lucca*









Duomo di San Martino by mr.donb via flickr


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

2747
*Reggio Emilia*'s High Speed Railway Station- *Reggio Emilia, Emilia-Romagna*​
MEDIOPADANA - REGGIO EMILIA by giuliano_bianchini, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

2748

*Salerno, Province of Salerno*









Vito Maruottolo


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

2749. *Firenze*, Tuscany









Source


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2750. *Ometti* of the *Tre Cime di Lavaredo* area, *Veneto*/(Trentino-Alto Adige).



Views of the Dolomites - during our tour around the three peaks of Lavaredo di Ostseeleuchte, su Flickr


--


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

2751.

*Santa Maria del Flore, Florence, Province of Florence*











Duomo by mr.donb via flickr


its my first time to post a "bonus photo" because the interior of this church is stunning!!!








Fresco of Duomo by mr.donb via flickr









​


----------



## Mateusz864 (Jun 25, 2007)

2752. An old villa on the *Fiesole* hills, Florence


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

2753. Isola di *Procida*, Campania









Panoramio More photos by Luigi Giannini


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

2754

*Lake Orta at Piedmont Region*











Panoram Italia Magazine​


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2755. Bird's-eye view of *Barolo*, *Piedmont*.











Source

--


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

2756. *Carloforte*, San Pietro Island, *Sardinia*

Carloforte by Daniele Cherenti | DCphotography, on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2757. The *Pollino National Park* is the largest nature park in Italy, with its 1,820 square kilometres of protected area, the symbol of the park is the *Pino Loricato* (Bosnian Pine), *Basilicata*/Calabria.



Il pino loricato - Parco del Pollino - Italy di enrix64, su Flickr


BP: the so-called Dragon Pine


The dragon-pine di Lumase, su Flickr


--


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

2758. *Genova*, Liguria









Panoramio More photos by Luigi Giannini


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Firenze*

FIRENZE OLTRE IL CIMITERO 2013 by Filippo Manzini, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Matera*

Matera's Stones by Cristian4132012, on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Cestia Pyramid (Rome)*

Piramide Cestia by R4all, on Flickr


----------



## djole13 (Nov 13, 2013)

2762. *Reggia di Caserta: I Giardini reali*, Campania









Panoramio More photos by Fabrizio Reale


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

2763

*Bergamo, Bergamo Province*











Golden Bergamo | Italy by Nico Trinkhaus via flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2764. Aerial of *Turin*, *Piedmont*.
On the right the new highrise designed by Renzo Piano, HQ of Intesa-San Paolo Bank.











source




--


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

2765. *Assisi*, Umbria


Assisi on rainy evening. by MariusR., on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2766. La *Roccia dell'Orso* (Bear Rock) near *Capo d'Orso* (Cape Bear), *Palau*, *Sardinia*.


Cape Bear (Sardinia) di clownonthecob, su Flickr


BP:


Capo d'Orso di Gianpietro " torebue" Migheli, su Flickr


--


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

2767. *Stromboli Vulcan* (Aeolian Islands), *Messina* - *Sicily*











by  sicily island of volcanoes on Flickr


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

2768- an event in *Milan- Lombardy*

(pictures by user Luchimi- Luca Enrico Sironi)










BP


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

2769 

*Arpino, Frosinone Province*











Landscape by Raffaele Camardella via flickr


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

*2770- Val d'Ayas at night, Valle d'Aosta*. In the distance, lights coming from Valle del Lys. 

luci dalla valle del Lys by Tobia Scandolara, on Flickr


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

2771 - Full moon in *Vigoleno*, *Piacenza* (_*Emilia Romagna*_)

Vigoleno (Piacenza) – Il castello by giovanni_novara, on Flickr


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

Wicked place, but that moon looks fake


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

2772

*Basilica di Saint Apollinaris, Ravenna, Province of Ravenna*











Italy-1706 - Site of the Martyrdom by Dennis Jarvis via flickr




> Saint Apollinaris was ordained Bishop by Saint Peter himself and sent as a missionary bishop to Ravenna. Renowned for his powers to heal in the name of Christ, he was frequently exiled, tortured and imprisoned for the faith, and finally martyred. An ancient altar in the middle of the nave covers the place of the saint's martyrdom.


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2773. About the supermoon, a photo taken in *Monopoli* *(Apulia)* on August, 2014.
Tonight's Supermoon (unfortunately isn't a clear night here in south Milan) is the closest it will be until november 2016.










source

--


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

2774. *Trevi*, Umbria


Trevi, Umbria. by MariusR., on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

2775

*Seiser Alm, South Tyrol*










HDR von der Seiser Alm by Achim Meurer via flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

2776

*Santa Maddalena, South Tyrol*











Summer in the Dolomites by Andreas Wonisch via flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

2794

*Palena, Province of Chieti*









Terre dei Trabocchi


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

2795

*Basilica di Santa Maria, San Paolo, Rome*










Basilica di Santa Maria in Ara coeli al Campidoglio by Bert Kaufmann via flickr​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

2796

*San Leo, Province of Pesaro e Urbino*









Tiberio Frascari


----------



## The-GreatDane (Sep 18, 2014)

2797​
*San Siro, Lago di Como, Lombardia​*








*Pic by me*










Hello, everyone. 

I´m new here. Spectacular photos of Italy in this forum!!! Here is my first photo taken June, 2013 when vacationing at Lago di Como. From my rental apartment called Domus Isa.


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

2797

*Vallo di Nera, Province of Perugia*









Bruno Brunelli


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2799. *Lake Fiorenza*, *Monviso Massif*, *Piedmont*.











Source




--


----------



## The-GreatDane (Sep 18, 2014)

2800​
*Bardolino, Lago di Garda, Veneto​*









*Pic by me*


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

2801

*Polistena, Province of Reggio Calabria*









Andrea Puleio


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

2802

*Santuario Madonna di Frasassi, Ancona Province*












Italy Photography by Jim Delutes


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2803. The *Nature Reserve of Molentargius* is a salty water area wich includes the former Salt Pans system of *Cagliari*, *Sardinia*.










Wikipedia

BP: the Poetto beach, former salt-pans, the pond and the town.










http://www.comune.cagliari.it/resources/cms/images/300_01panorama_Poetto_d0.jpg


--


----------



## The-GreatDane (Sep 18, 2014)

2804​
*Livorno, Tuscana​*








*Pic by me*


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

2805

*Osilo, Province of Sassari*









antonè


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

2806

*Verona, Verona Province*











Rafting on Adige | Verona, Italy by Nico Trinkhaus via flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2807. *Piazza Federico II*, Jesi, *Marche*.










Source

--


----------



## The-GreatDane (Sep 18, 2014)

2808​
*Firenze, Tuscana​*








*Pic by me*


----------



## KWPB (Apr 29, 2009)

Roma

Jóvenes e iglesia by Kevin Pacheco, on Flickr​
Jóvenes e Iglesia by Kevin Pacheco​


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Bella Italia!


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2810. *Lake Sangiatto*, Alpe Devero, *Piedmont*.



3° lago di sangiatto - devero di Daniele Porro, su Flickr


--


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

2810

*Santa Cesarea Terme, Province of Lecce*









Laurent


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

2811

*Matera, Matera Province*











Matera - the old town from within by Michele Ursino via flickr taken on September 16, 2014


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

2812 - Castle of *Oramala*, in the comune of *Val di Nizza* - *province of Pavia, Lombardy*

Castello di Oramala by Spumador, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

2813

*Rotondella, Province of Matera*









basilicata


----------



## Urbanaticum (Dec 23, 2006)

*2813* - *Pragser Wildsee (South Tyrol)*

Pragser Wildsee (South Tyrol; Italy) Pano by Ruedi of Switzerland, on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2814. *Fondo di Valchiusella*, *Piedmont*.










Source


--


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

2815


*Alberobello, Bari*

tags: hugo










Alberobello - trulli by Michele Ursino via flickr


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

The-GreatDane said:


> 2800​
> *Bardolino, Lago di Garda, Lombardia​*


Great pic mate but Bardolino is in Veneto. 

Didn't u notice the coloured house facades a-la-venitienne?


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

2816- *Pianura Padana *covered by fog as seen from* Passo Valcava, province of Lecco, Lombardy.*

_Pianura Padana is the super dense and productive plain of northern Italy. Under that layer of fog, 25 million italians live, many of them in important and historical cities such as Milan, Brescia, Parma, Pavia, Bologna, Verona, Mantova... 

In the far distance you can maybe spot the peaks of the Appennines, the second italian mountain range after the Alps. Unlike the Alps, the Appennines are 100% on italian soil.

P.S. the photographer is a SSC user! :applause:_

civiltà by Tobia Scandolara, on Flickr

BP:

this time looking towards the *western Alps * and the city of Turin

Pianura padana e Monviso by Tobia Scandolara, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

2817

*Corniglia, Province of La Spezia*









Ben Thé Man


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

2818-* Temple of Selinus, province of Trapani, Sicily*

_Temple C at Selinus, Trapani (Sicily), is a Greek temple in the doric style. It was one of the most ancient of the temples at Selinus, having probably been built on the acropolis a little after the middle of the *sixth century BC*_

Sélinonte, Sélinunte, Sicilia, Sicile, Sicily, Italia:Uno dei tempi greci più eleganti ,one of the most elegant Greek temples, un des temples grecs les plus élégants de Sicile. by Histgeo, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

2819

*Arvier, Valle d' Aosta*









Fabio Bianconi


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

2820

*Foro Romano, San Paolo, Rome*











Foro Romano by Michele Ursino via flickr taken on September 19, 2014


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2821. *Cortona*, *Tuscany*.











Source



--


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

2822

*Petralia Soprana, Province of Palermo*









Helen White


----------



## The-GreatDane (Sep 18, 2014)

2823​
*Varenna, Lago di Como, Lombardia​*








*Pic by me*


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

2824. *Ziggurat of Monte d'Accoddi*, Sassari - *Sardinia*

The only prehistoric Ziqqurat in Mediterranean sea.

It is the site of a megalithic structure, the oldest part are dated to around c. 4,000-3,650 BC and discovered in 1954. The structure has a base of 27 m by 27 m and probably reached a height of 5.5 m. It culminated in a platform of about 12.5 m by 7.2 m, accessible via a ramp. It has been variously described as an altar, a temple or a step pyramid. It has been partially reconstructed during the 1980s.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Monte_d'Accoddi


Monte D' Accoddi by FRANCO CERNIGLIA, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

2825

*Lake Como along Varenna, Lecco Province*


----------



## PRIMEVAL (Oct 4, 2011)

mi3max said:


> 2814. *Fondo di Valchiusella*, *Piedmont*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What an atmosphere!


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

2826

*Cervara di Roma, Province of Rome*









Melanie Bateman


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

2827. *Dolomites, Veneto*


Greenery in the mountains by Hans Kruse Photography, on Flickr


----------



## The-GreatDane (Sep 18, 2014)

2828​

*Arena di Verona, Veneto (Nabucco opera)​*








*Pic by me*


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

2887

*Oriolo, Province of Cosenza*









Stefano Contin


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

2888


*Sorano, Grosseto*



Cascata di case a Sorano - Maisons cascade à Sorano (Maremma, Toscane, Italie) by ricsen, on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2889. *Malgrate*, *Valmadrera*, *Abbadia Lariana*, *Mandello del Lario* and *Sant'Abbondio Acquaseria*, Como Lake, *Lombardy*.



Malgrate Valmadrera Abbadia Lariana di Tobia Scandolara, su Flickr


--


----------



## philmar (Sep 27, 2014)

....I don't get it. According to the map there should be ruins right here!! by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

28..... 2890


*Grotta di Nettuno, Sassari Province*



Grotta Di Nettuno - Sardynia by Biuro Podróży Łódź, on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2891. *Piazza Leopardi*, Recanati, *Marche*.


Recanati - Piazza Leopardi di Adi Vastano, su Flickr


--


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

2892

*Laghi di Fusine Superiore, Province of Udine*









n o r d i o


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

2893

*Piazza dell' Unita d'Italia, Trieste*



Piazza dell' Unita d'Italia, Trieste by Ken Barley, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

2894

*Modica, Province of Ragusa*









ZX-6R


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2895. *Rome*, _Fori Imperiali and Colosseo_, *Latium*.










Source

--


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

2896 - *Miranda, Molise* - panoramic view

miranda by archifra -francesco de vincenzi-, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

2897

*Ritten (Renon), South Tyrol*



Herbst auf dem Ritten by Helmut Reichelt, on Flickr


----------



## philmar (Sep 27, 2014)

Dapper stylish Rome policeman by Phil Marion, on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

^^



... said:


> I think it's a good way to admire the scenery and the architecture of a country concentrating on just one picture, rather than smothering with an endless stream of pics that takes hours to load.
> 
> Thread rules:
> 1) Pics must be 1024*whatever format.
> ...


Please take a careful look at the thread rules before posting, thanks.


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

28.....2898


*Bolzano (Bozen in german), the capital of South Tyrol Province*



Über Bozen by Helmut Reichelt, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

2899

*Gimigliano, Province of Catanzaro*









°°*ROSA*°°


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

2900 - *Lake Mezzola, Lombardy
*

Mera bellezza by claudius1954, on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2901. *Naples*, *Piazza del Plebiscito* at night, *Campania*.










Source

--


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

2902

*Levanzo, Province of Trapani*









vanto5


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2903. *Marche*, autumn landscape near *San Severino Marche*.


Gaglianvecchio - San Severino Marche di Luigi Alesi, su Flickr

--


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

mi3max said:


> 2910. *Palazzo Beneventano*, Sicilian Baroque at its best, *Scicli*, *Sicily*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a wonderful, eccentric building. I recently visited Scicli, which I loved, and ate at a lovely little restaurant right besides this palazzo. Just where those two cars are now parked.


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2913. The *Odle Mountain Group*, in winter, *Dolomites*, *Alto-Adige*.










Source

BP: The Odle summits










Source

--


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

2914


*Lake Garda*



Mirroring architecture. by Mattia Bonavida, on Flickr
​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Venice*

Venice Canals by ` Toshio ', on Flickr​


----------



## donquichotedelmedina (Mar 23, 2010)

*Cinque Terre (La Spezia)*

​


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

2917

*Another photo of Lake Garda*



We live in a paradise. by Mattia Bonavida, on Flickr​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Perugia*









Photo by Alessio Grazi​


----------



## Perseus26 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Bologna, Emilia-Romagna* (pic by me)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/pQxktm]
Via Indipendenza by Perseus26, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

2920

*Bovino, Province of Foggia*


Bovino (FG) by Adi Vastano, on Flickr


----------



## pgeoffroy (Mar 28, 2014)

[url=https://flic.kr/p/5t7CR6]Puente del diavolo - Diavolo's Bridge by EddyB, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2921. *Capo Palinuro*, Cilento, *Campania*.











Source


--


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

2922


*Monterosso, La Spezia*


Garfagnana101 by FERNwehAUSLÖSER, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

2923

*Piazza Armerina, Province of Enna*


Piazza Armerina by dirac3000, on Flickr


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

2924. View of *Cagliari* city from Sella del Diavolo - *Sardinia*

Pic by me


Sella del Diavolo by diego.lecca, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Prima della tempesta*

Prima della tempesta by Carmelux, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

*Chartusian monastery of San Martino, now Museum, in Naples*

Chartusian monastery of San Martino, now Museum, in Naples by * Karl *, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

Hello Pinpeat, this is already the second time that the forumers here have instructed you. please don't be stubborn. Only one photo a day, plus number your post based from the previous post and provide a location map for the photo


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

2925


*Torre Normanna, Maiori, Salerno*



Norman Tower - Torre Normanna, Maiori, Amalfi Coast, Italy by Rosie Girl1, on Flickr











​


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2926. The magic of *Venezia*.










Source


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

@ PinPeat, a little effort, one instead of two :colgate:
The picture of Naples is stunning :cheers:


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

2942

*San Casciano dei Bagni, Province of Siena*


Val d'Orcia by YIP2, on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2943. The massive flight of steps leading to *Santa Maria in Aracoeli*, and on the right the "Cordonata" to the *Piazza del Campidoglio*, *Rome*









Source



--


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Bologna*

Scorci di Bologna, via Broccaindosso by pierluigi maria, on Flickr​


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

2945 - *Fonti del Clitunno, Umbria*

Fonti del Clitunno by Robyn Hooz, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

2946

*Noto, Province of Syracuse*


Noto, Via Ruggero Settimo by HEN-Magonza, on Flickr


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

2947

*Gran Sasso e Monti della Laga National Park, L'Aquila*


(panoramic shot)



"Little Tibet", the southeastern side of Campo Imperatore (EXPLORE 2014.10.09) by Mario Ottaviani Photography, on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2948. The baroque *Castel Mareta* (Schloss Wolfsthurn), *Mareta* (Mareit), municipality of Racines, *Trentino-Alto Adige*.










Source

BP: the inner court and the backyard edifices










Source


--


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

2949. Water reservoir - *Sardinia*


Sardegna water reservoir by FAM Martin Z, on Flickr
We drove in western Sardegna in the middle of nowhere and suddenly we had this nice view of a water reservoir.


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

2950

*Altamura, Province of Bari*









Altamura, Italia (5) by Tarantino Vincenzo, on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2951. Ancient fishermen houses in *Riomaggiore*, *Liguria*.











Source

--


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

2952

*Bassano del Grappa, Province of Vicenza*


Château des Ezzelini et rives de la Brenta, Bassano del Grappa, province de Vicence, Vénétie, Italie. by byb64, on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2953. *Milan*, *Porta Nuova* skyline, *Lombardy*.














--


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

2954

*Bosa, Province of Oristano*


Colours in Bosa, Sardegna - Italia by Fren_pt, on Flickr


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

2955. Milan, Piazza Gae Aulenti in Porta Nuova district


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2956. *Vedretta degli Sfulmini* and *Torre di Brenta*, Dolomiti del Brenta, *Trentino-Alto Adige*.










Source

BP: Vedretta degli Sfulmini is the conjunction point of two of the most famous hiking trails on the Italian Alps, the "Bocchette Alte" and the "Bocchette Centrali" Via Ferratas, well equipped climbing routes with chains, iron rungs and ladders; both of them have spectacular aerial passages on characteristics "Cenge".










Source



--


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

2957

*Lacco Ameno, Province of Naples*


Lacco Ameno, Ischia, Italy by Mark Howells-Mead, on Flickr


----------



## sup4mak0386 (Nov 22, 2014)

great dear thanks for share....


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2958. *Castell'Arquato*, Piazza Municipio at night, *Emilia-Romagna*.










Source


--


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

2959

*Lipari, Province of Messina*


Lipari by icelandicphoto, on Flickr


----------



## oradude23 (Dec 16, 2007)

*Pompeii, Naples*

*Ruins of Pompeii*

DSC_0864.JPG by oradude23, on Flickr

Photo by Me


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2960. *Porta di Santo Stefano*, *Martina Franca*, *Apulia*.


Martina Franca, Puglia | Italia di Jan Sluijter, su Flickr


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2961. Blue hour in *Sorrento*, *Campania*.










Source

--


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

2962

*Vinci, Province of Florence*


140826 Vinci-9401 by Marco de Waal, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

2963

*Valdobbiadene, Province of Treviso*


Valdobbiadene - Prosecco Capital by Lorenzo Benetton alias apolide, on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2964. *Lago di Raibl*, Municipality of Tarvisio, *Friuli-Venezia Giulia*.










Source


--


----------



## hugodiekonig (May 19, 2009)

2965


* Casentino, Arezzo*



Pieve di San Pietro a Romena (1152), Casentino, Tuscany, Italy, November 2014 141-2 by tango-, on Flickr











​


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

2966 - Birds dancing - somewhere in *Le Marche*

Storni 1 by Massimo Feliziani, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

2967

*Cervo, Province of Imperia*


[I-TI] - E656.042 - Cervo - 30/08/2014 by Emanuele D'Abbiero, on Flickr


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

2968. secondary road in the centre of the island - *Sardinia*

Strade Infinite by Fotodia, on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2969. Winter pic of *Castelmezzano* , a village in the province of Potenza, *Basilicata*.










Source


--


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

2970. *Mergozzo*, small village of *Piedimont*



2013-06-26_(001)_MERGOZZO(VB) by Igor Andreani, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

2971

*Caltagirone, Province of Catania*


Caltagirone by MoritzP, on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2972. *Basilicata* again, *Pietrapertosa* is one mile from _Castelmezzano_ as the crow flies.











Source


BP:
The villages are linked by an adrenalinic attraction called "Il Volo dell'Angelo", a steel cable suspended between the peaks above the two small towns, the lines are two and separated:
The first, known as "San Martino" line, starts from Pietrapertosa (altitude 1020 mt) and arrives in Castelmezzano (arrival altitude 859 m) after covering 1415 meters with the top speed of 110 km / h.

The "Peschiera" line starts from Castelmezzano (altitude 1019 meters) and arrives in Pietrapertosa (arrival altitude 888 mt), covering 1452 meters with the top speed of 120 km / h.



Castelmezzano di ciccionik, su Flickr

--


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

2973

*Brisighella, Province of Ravenna*


Brisighella, Romagna - Italy by tango-, on Flickr


----------



## Geborgenheit (Sep 9, 2005)

^^
Lovely houses, similar to those in Tuscany.


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

2974. *Ogliastra *area - Sardinia

La Sardegna è bella, anche vista così! by Roberto Click, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

2975

*Marostica, Province of Vicenza*


Marostica (Vicenza), Italy, 2014 030 by tango-, on Flickr


----------



## Gouveia (Feb 26, 2010)

Pff..


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

:?:?


----------



## Lazaruss90 (Jun 27, 2011)

2976 *Ghiacciaio della Tribolazione Aosta Valley* 

L'impressionante scenario del Gran Paradiso e ghiacciaio della Tribolazione by Emozioninunclick (l'Avventuriero), on Flickr
Ghiacciaio della Tribolazione by Rupalface, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

2977

*Sciacca, Province of Agrigento*


(Explored) 105 Sciacca, Sicily by tango-, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

2978

*Susa, Province of Turin*


DSC_7942_498 View over the roofs of Susa (To) - Vista sui tetti di Susa (To) by angelodaVerona, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

2979

*Manarola, Province of La Spezia*









Manarola, Cinque Terra, Italy by -Giep-, on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2980. *Della Monica Castle*, *Teramo*, *Abruzzo*.

_The Medieval Village is a complex of nineteenth-century buildings made in neo-Gothic style , situated on the small hill of St. Venantius in Teramo._










Source

--


----------



## Dasf Sturm (Jun 6, 2013)

*Rome *- _Latium_










https://www.flickr.com/photos/113851...2/15946040412/


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

2982

*San Gimignano, Province of Siena*


Manhattan medievale / Medieval Manhattan (Explore!!!) by AndreaPucci, on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2983. *Monte dei Porri*, probably the best preserved extinct volcano (out of six) on* Salina Island*, *Sicily*.










Source


--


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

2984

*Porto Ceresio, Province of Varese*


Porto Ceresio by elendil75, on Flickr


----------



## Dukljanka (Sep 24, 2010)

*Torre del Greco, Campania*

*Hotel Marad and Vesuvio*









By me


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2986. *San Gregorio da Sassola*, *Latium*.










Source


--


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

2987

*Arco Magno, Province of Cosenza*


Arcomagno by Wonderful Calabria! (SOUTH ITALY), on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2988. *Santuario della Madonna di Pietralba * (Wallfahrtsort Maria Weißenstein), *Nova Ponente*, Province of Bolzano, *Trentino-Alto Adige*.



Pietralba BZ di GUN BZ, su Flickr


--


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

Breathtaking.


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

2989 - A storm is coming... Sudden waterspout on the *gulf of Genoa*

Sudden waterspout on the gulf of Genoa, part I by Francesco Magoga Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

2990

*Canelli, Province of Asti*


_DSC9019 by Riccardo R, on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

2991. *Rome*, the courtyard of *Palazzo Spada*.










Source


--


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Wow!


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

2992

*Pietrapertosa, Province of Potenza*


Pietrapertosa (Potenza) Basilicata by Flick Fred, on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

2993. *Cefalù*, province of Palermo, *Sicily*











by Johannes_K on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

:cheers:


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

3012. *Scopello*, province of Trapani, *Sicily*












by Giovanni Nicolosi on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

3013

*Poppi, Province of Arezzo*


Poppi, Casentino, Tuscany, Italy, November 2014 098-2 by tango-, on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

3014. *Isola di San Nicola*, Tremiti Islands, *Apulia*.










Source


--


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

3015

*Morano Calabro, Province of Cosenza*


Morano Calabro, dal basso por jonicus, no Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

3016

*Bologna, Province of Bologna*


Bologna. by MariusR., on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

3017. *Lago di Dobbiaco*, Province of Bolzano, *Trentino-Alto Adige*.


Val di Landro , Dolomiti di Stefano Boscolo Photographer, su Flickr


--


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Looking down at Pinzolo (near Madonna di Campiglio, Dolomites mountains):


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Dolomites mountains above Pinzolo:


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

3018. The *Sistine Chapel*, Vatican City, *Rome*.

_The Sistine Chapel takes its name from *Pope Sixtus IV della Rover*e (pontiff from 1471 to 1484) who had the old Cappella Magna restored between 1477 and 1480. The 15th century decoration of the walls includes: the false drapes, the Stories of Moses (south and entrance walls) and of Christ (north and entrance walls) and the portraits of the Popes (north and south and entrance walls). It was executed by a *team of painters made up initially of Pietro Perugino, Sandro Botticelli, Domenico Ghirlandaio and Cosimo Rosselli, assisted by their respective shops and by some closer assistants among whom Biagio di Antonio, Bartolomeo della Gatta and Luca Signorelli* stand out. On the Ceiling Pier Matteo d'Amelia painted a starry sky. The work on the frescoes began in 1481 and was concluded in 1482. This is also the date of the following works in marble: the screen, the choir stalls (where the choristers took their places), and the pontifical coat of arms over the entrance door. On 15 August 1483, Sixtus IV consecrated the new chapel dedicating it to Our Lady of the Assumption. Julius II della Rovere (pontiff from 1503 to 1513), nephew of Sixtus IV, decided to partly alter the decoration, entrusting the work in 1508 to Michelangelo Buonarroti, who painted the Ceiling and, on the upper part of the walls, the lunettes. The work was finished in October 1512 and on the Feast of All Saints (1 November), Julius II inaugurated the Sistine Chapel with a solemn Mass. The nine central panels show the Stories of Genesis, from the Creation to the Fall of man, to the Flood and the subsequent rebirth of mankind with the family of Noah.
Towards the end of 1533 Clement VII de' Medici (pontiff from 1523 to 1534) gave Michelangelo the task of further altering the decoration of the Sistine Chapel by painting the Last Judgement on the altar wall. This caused the loss of the 15th century frescoes, that is to say of the altar-piece of the Virgin assumed among the Apostles and the first two episodes of the Stories of Moses and of Christ, painted by Perugino._











Source

BP:

a fresco by Perugino, 1st on the left near the altar wall










Source


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

3019. *Sant'Agata di Puglia*, Province of Foggia, *Apulia*.










source


--


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

3020

*Camogli, Province of Genoa*









My beloved seascapes by klausthebest, on Flickr


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Trani Cathedral of St Nicola Pellegrino:*









(taken by gravesVpelli)


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

The colours of Genoa are so vibrant.


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

3022. *Mount Vesuvius*, in foreground the city of *Naples*, *Campania*.










http://i.huffpost.com/gadgets/slideshows/326999/slide_326999_3154399_free.jpg


--


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

3023

*Special Natural Reserve of Sacro Monte di Oropa, Province of Biella*









View from the cable by klausthebest, on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

3024. *Sentiero del Ponale*, the old lakeside road from Riva del Garda to Val di Ledro has been recently converted to mountain bike trail and pedestrian path, it's famous for its stunning views, *Trentino-Alto Adige*.










Panoramio

BP:










Source




--


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

3025

*Varigotti, Province of Savona*


Varigotti da cartolina by Tiziano Caviglia, on Flickr


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Island of Capri*









https://www.facebook.com/iloveitaly...7716870368390/507865562686851/?type=1&theater​


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

*3027*. Last sunset of 2014, *Valle del Cedrino* - Sardinia









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=624022134371228&set=gm.850333051674779


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

3028. *Lake Monticchio*, province of Potenza, *Basilicata*

The lake... by Mem Foto, on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

3029. The fortified hamlet of *Santa Giuliana*, municipality of Umbertide, *Umbria*.









Source

BP:









Source


--


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

3030 Church of "Spirito Santo" in Gassino torinese, province of Turin, Piedmont


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Venice*









https://www.facebook.com/iloveitaly...7716870368390/509302309209843/?type=1&theater​


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

3031. *Turin* at night, as seen from the new Bioclimatic Greenhouse & Terrace and public cafè (next opening ) located at the top of the Intesa San Paolo HQ highrise designed by Renzo Piano.










Source


--


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

3032

*Luino, Province of Varese*


Luino_08_048 by bruno_gf, on Flickr


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Lucca, Toscana*









https://www.facebook.com/iloveitaly...7716870368390/509549939185080/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*La collina di Orciano, Toscana*









https://www.facebook.com/iloveitaly...7716870368390/509802589159815/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Rome*









https://www.facebook.com/iloveitaly...7716870368390/510437199096354/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Positano*









https://www.facebook.com/iloveitaly...7716870368390/510853232388084/?type=1&theater​


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Venice:*









(taken by gravesVpelli)


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Trento*









https://www.facebook.com/iloveitaly...7716870368390/511675485639192/?type=1&theater​


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Venice*









https://www.facebook.com/iloveitaly...7716870368390/511966348943439/?type=1&theater​


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

Yesterday's pic:

3033. *Val Gardena* y *Sasslong Group*, *Trentino-Alto Adige*.










Source


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

3034. Magnificent medieval buildings (Palazzo del Capitano del Popolo, della Loggia and others) in *Piazza della Repubblica, Cortona*, Province of Arezzo, *Tuscany*.










Source


--


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

3035

*Atrani, Province of Salerno*


Atrani - Rustic Mediterranean by Nomadic Vision Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

3036 - Once upon a time... *Fabbriche di Vallico* (Tuscany)

Fabbriche di Vallico by Pava77, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Source


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

3037. *Cusano Mutri,*, Province of Benevento, *Campania*.


Eterni viandanti di noi stessi, non esiste altro paesaggio se non quello che siamo. (Fernando Pessoa) di -scheggia-, su Flickr


--


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

3038. *Etna Vulcan* from Strait of Messina, *Sicily/Calabria*












by  Luigi Torreggiani on Flickr


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Tuscany*









https://www.facebook.com/toscana.it/photos/pcb.767662403287849/767661983287891/?type=1&theater​


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Torrechiara, Emilia Romagna*

Una meraviglia medievale / A wonder of the Middle Ages by AndreaPucci, on Flickr


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

Church of "Gran Madre di Dio". Torino, Piedmont










from flickr


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

3078 - Goodnight from *Pisa*

Pisa e la Luna by efilpera, on Flickr


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Cetara*









https://www.facebook.com/iloveitaly...7716870368390/520526904754050/?type=1&theater​


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Maiori, Campania*

4L8A7053 by Ricardo Gomez A Very busy, on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

3080. *Montottone*, Province of Fermo, *Marche*.










Source


--


----------



## SunnyWalks (Jan 2, 2015)

*St Mark's Campanile, Venice*










by me


----------



## Dasf Sturm (Jun 6, 2013)

Nice pics!

3082 - *Rome *- sunrise over _San Giovanni_

I did them yesterday morning

Alba di Roma by dasfsturm, on Flickr

Alba di Roma by dasfsturm, on Flickr

Bye!


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

3082

*Vieste, Province of Foggia*


Vieste (Puglia) by cischia, on Flickr


----------



## Lovricico (Jan 9, 2011)

*The Sella and Langkofel group*
South Tyrol Province | Bolzano – Alto Adige









Sella y Saslong Dinviern by Wolfgang Moroder, on Wikimedia Commons.








​


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

3084. *Isola del Garda *or Isola di Garda or *Isola Borghese* is the biggest island on Lake Garda. It is part of the comune of San Felice del Benaco, in the Province of Brescia, *Lombardy*.

_The island has a long and varied history, having been used as a Roman burial ground, pirate lair, a site for a Franciscan monastery, border fortification and as a residential villa. The island has been visited by numerous famous people over the centuries, reportedly including Francis of Assissi, Anthony of Padua and Dante Alighieri. Today, it is covered by a park and is dominated by the Venetian neogothic Villa Borghese Cavazza. Although privately owned by the Cavazza family, Isola del Garda has been open to visitors since 2002._

Wikipedia











Source

BP: Villa Borghese Cavazza










Source


--


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

3085

*Isola Spargi, Maddalena archipelago, Province of Olbia-Tempio*









La spiaggia delle meraviglie by Marco Ludovisi, on Flickr


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Basilicata*









https://www.facebook.com/iloveitaly...7716870368390/521129024693838/?type=1&theater​


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

3086 - Grapevines in *Le Marche* countryside

Vigne d'autunno 3 by otrocalpe, on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

3087. *Lago di Centro Cadore*, *Veneto*.










Source


--


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

3088

*Castellammare del Golfo, Province of Trapani*


Golfo di Castellammare (Tp) by bb Alla Stazione, on Flickr


----------



## SunnyWalks (Jan 2, 2015)

*An alley in Arpino*










by me


----------



## SunnyWalks (Jan 2, 2015)

*The Grand Canal, Venice*










by me


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Pienza, Tuscany*









https://www.facebook.com/iloveitaly...7716870368390/522104057929668/?type=1&theater​


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

3089. *Porto Ercole*, province of Grosseto - *Tuscany*











dolomitico, on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

3090. *Verona - Veneto*












by a long pause ...., on Flickr


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

Great pic of my town! That's looking south. Looking west:

Verona during blue hour, Italy by clickalps.com, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

3091 

*Cala Goloritzè, Province of Ogliastra*


Cala Goloritzè by Carlo Marras Photographer , on Flickr


----------



## Fab87 (Jul 16, 2008)

*3092- Lipari Town- Lipari Island, Sicily*

_Lipari Sicilian: Lìpari, Latin: Lipara, Ancient Greek: Μελιγουνίς (Meligunís) or Λιπάρα (Lipára) is the largest of the Aeolian Islands in the Tyrrhenian Sea off the northern coast of Sicily, and the name of the island's main town._

Lipari Island, Sicily by clickalps.com, on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

3093. The *Tempietto del Bramante*, Colle del Gianicolo , *Rome*.
_The Tempietto, hidden in the inner court of San Pietro in Montorio church is one of Rome's best keep secret, renaissance masterpiece inspired many others buildings all around the world._










http://imgur.com/NfSKKM8

--


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

3094 - *Val d'Agri* zone in autumn, *Basilicata *

val d'agri by ciccionik, on Flickr


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

Fab87 said:


> Great pic of my town! That's looking south. Looking west:
> 
> Verona during blue hour, Italy by clickalps.com, on Flickr


Oddio! Ma che angolo meraviglioso di Verona


----------



## SunnyWalks (Jan 2, 2015)

*Burano*










by me


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

3095

*Roccasicura, Province of Isernia*


mezzogiorno italiano -roccasicura- "explore" by archifra -francesco de vincenzi-, on Flickr


----------



## Lakeland (Mar 8, 2012)

*Amalfi, Province of Salerno*

Amalfi by joshuay04, on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

3097. *Rocchetta Mattei Castle* and *Grizzana Morandi* countryside, *Emilia-Romagna*.










Source


--


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*3098. Vicenza, Veneto*


Blick auf die Stadtmitte von Vicenza mit der Basilika und dem Torre di Piazza by helst1, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

3099

*Altomonte, Province of Cosenza*


Altomonte, Calabria (Italia) by Kristel Van Loock, on Flickr


----------



## World's Eye (Jan 18, 2015)

Fab87 said:


> ​3069
> 
> _* Giardino dei Tarocchi- Capalbio (Tuscany)*_​
> _Il Giardino dei Tarocchi or The Garden of Tarot is a sculpture garden based on the esoteric tarot created by the French artist Niki de Saint Phalle (1930–2002) in Pescia Fiorentina, località Garavicchio, province of Grosseto, Tuscany, Italy. The park was opened to the public in 1998._
> ...


AMAZING!!!


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

3010

*Montepulciano, Province of Siena*


Montepulciano. by coloreda24, on Flickr


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

3011 - Fog around *Montecorone*, hamlet in the commune of _*Zocca*_, *Emilia Romagna*

sunset Montecorone - ( zocca modena italy) _9733_ DVD 14 - (12.12.11) by masotti primo, on Flickr

Montecorone _8736_ dvd 16 by masotti primo, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

3012

*Chianalea, Scilla, Province of Reggio Calabria*


Panorama di Chianalea, Scilla (RC), Calabria - Italy by Big Mico, on Flickr


----------



## SunnyWalks (Jan 2, 2015)

*Burano*










by me


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

3103. *Chiesa dei Santi Pietro e Paolo*, *Matera*.










Source

BP:
The Gravina (sort of Canyon) near the church










Source

--


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Bologna*









https://www.facebook.com/iloveitaly...7716870368390/526170514189689/?type=1&theater​


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

3116

*Erice, Province of Trapani*


Erice Street by albireo 2006, on Flickr


----------



## Perazzelli (Dec 3, 2014)

Fab87 said:


> Yeah, but that particular village is far below the average italian standard.



Pietracamela is officially among the most beautiful Italian villages/hamlets, so yes, it's above the average italian standard. Maybe he has not chosen the best picture itself.

Pietracamela by Dario.27 , on Flickr

Pietracamela innevato 3 by Carlo Polisini, on Flickr

Untitled by Luca Proietti Photographer, on Flickr


----------



## Perazzelli (Dec 3, 2014)

Marcos6010Vinicius said:


> Next >>>



Does it mean "must put my picture at the top of page, thanks!"?


:naughty::naughty::naughty:


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

3117 - *Pella*, comune on the shore of Lake Orta, *Piemonte*

Pella - Lago d'Orta by beppeverge, on Flickr


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

3118 Vicoforte. Province of Cuneo, Piedmont.










from Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

3119

*Caltabelotta, Province of Agrigento*


Caltabelotta Sicile Italie by Fabien555, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*3120. Venice, Veneto*

The sky over Venice by Fil.ippo, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

3121

*Gallipoli, Province of Lecce*


Colored Gallipoli! (Salento - Puglia - Italia - Italy) by Gojca, on Flickr


----------



## claudiopaçoscoelho (Jul 18, 2014)

*Pordoi Pass*









https://www.facebook.com/iloveitaly...7716870368390/529380200535387/?type=1&theater​


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

3123. *Faraglioni di Capri*, *Campania*.










Source

--


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

3124

*Fornovolasco, Province of Lucca*









Italy 2013-428-Edit.jpg by MartinScozzese, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Paolo98.To said:


> 3118 Vicoforte. Province of Cuneo, Piedmont.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fabulous photo. Really encapsulates all that the British love about Italy.


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

3125. Lightning storm over the *Cinque Terre* area, *Liguria*.










Source


--


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

3126. _Temple of Concordia _-*Agrigento*, *Sicily*












by Ruggero Poggianella on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

3127

*Barcola, Trieste, Province of Trieste*


Barcola by alberto_d, on Flickr


----------



## cosmic boy (Feb 3, 2015)

*Modena, Piazza Grande*. The Cathedral (left) and the City Hall (right), shot February 7th, 2015.



Fused by TruePhoto2013, on Flickr








*Città di Modena*


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

3128 - Built in the 14th century on the river _*Mentauro*_, the *Bridge of Fermignano* is by far the most iconic monument of the homonymous town. Also deserves being mentioned the local little urban waterfall.

Fermignano by bercellino, on Flickr

Fermignano2 by Diaframmando, on Flickr


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Fantastic!


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

3129. *Venezia* metafisica.










Source


BP:










Source


--


----------



## SunnyWalks (Jan 2, 2015)

*Quartieri Spagnoli, Naples*










by me


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

3181

*Verucchio, Province of Rimini*


Verucchio di Pilù.2008, su Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

^^ awesome pic, but.


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

mi3max said:


> ^^ awesome pic, but.


Sorry, that had not noticed. But the city is beautiful


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

3182

*Viterbo, Province of Viterbo*


Viterbo di pacchiarotto, su Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

Marcos6010Vinicius said:


> Sorry, that had not noticed. But the city is beautiful




Definitely


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

3183. *Pian di Verra*, Val d'Ayas, *Aosta Valley*.










Source


--


----------



## Davorin Dinic (Feb 21, 2015)

such a beautiful country, so much history!


----------



## elnina (May 30, 2007)

A saint atop of the pinnacle at Duomo by elnina999, on Flickr


----------



## elnina (May 30, 2007)

Spectacular view from the roof of Duomo (explored) by elnina999, on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

3185. *Civitella Alfedena*, *Abruzzo*.











http://www.juzaphoto.com/shared_files/uploads/653561.jpg


BP: panorama











Source


--


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

3186 Valentino's Castle in Torino, Piedmont










from flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

3187

*Cala Luna, Province of Nuoro*


Cala Luna Ogliastra by dajethy, on Flickr


----------



## SunnyWalks (Jan 2, 2015)

*Venice*










by me


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

3189. Church of San Sebastiano, lake "Is Barrocus", *Isili*

Chiesa di San Sebastiano by cristianocani, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

3190

*Bogliasco, Province of Genoa*









_DSC3521 - 08 02 2009 Bogliasco da Via Colombo Cristoforo il Borgo pescatori. by Mauro Lombardi, on Flickr


----------



## Dasf Sturm (Jun 6, 2013)

*3191*

*Rome*, _Piazza della Repubblica - ex Piazza Esedra
_


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*3192*. _Old greek theatre of _*Segesta*, province of Trapani - *Sicily*












by paolo gislimberti on Flickr


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

Marcos6010Vinicius said:


> 3187
> 
> *Cala Luna, Province of Nuoro*
> 
> ...


Beautiful perspective :cheers2:


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

3193. * Barrea*, *Abruzzo*.










Source


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

3194. *Livergnano*, municipality of Pianoro, *Emilia-Romagna*.











Panoramio


--


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

3227

*Caorle, Province of Venice*


Caorle Madonna dell'Angelo by Domenico Marchi, on Flickr


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

3226. Barolo, Province of Cuneo. Piedmont










From flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

3229. Focusing on "Il Dritto" , *Milan*, *Lombardy*.
_The building projected by Arata Isozaki is the first Italy's skyscraper to overwhelm the barrier of 200 mt. in height at the roof, it's destined to become the HQ of Allianz Group in Italy_










Source
(Credits to the author Alberto Fanelli)


--


----------



## pinomaiuli (May 14, 2012)

39 Reasons Why Italy Is Actually The Worst ... ironic photogallery by BuzzFeed










3229a - Lake Como (Lombardia).

more pics follow ...


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

3230. *Church of St. Peter, Porto Venere, La Spezia, Liguria*

Church of Saint Peter by Nomadic Vision Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

3231

*Acerenza, Province of Potenza*


Acerenza by Basilicata Turistica, on Flickr


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

3232 - *Borgo Ticino*, picturesque neighborhood in the city of *Pavia*, *Lombardy*

Quando il fiume fa paura by agoralex, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

3233

*Varenna, Province of Lecco*









Varenna by -Giep-, on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

3234. Above the roofs of * Pisa*, *Tuscany*.










Source

--


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

3235

*Bovino, Province of Foggia*


light by michele_grande, on Flickr


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

3236 - *Forza d'Agrò*, little *Sicilian* town. The place was set of _The Godfather_ movie (1971).

A Sicilian Gem by blurredfoto, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

3237

*Cappella della Madonna di Vitaleta, Province of Siena*


Happy Sunday ! / Cappella di Vitaleta, Toscana, Italy by Frans.Sellies, on Flickr


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

3238 - *Colledimezzo* is a hilltop village in the region of *Abruzzo*. In the background is _Lake Bomba_.

When Autumn comes... by edobiondi, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

3239

*Stilo, Province of Reggio Calabria*


Calabria, Stilo by @Michael, on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

3240. *Marina Grande*, Island of Capri, *Campania*.










Source


--


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

3241

*Porto Giunco, Province of Cagliari*


Porto Giunco by mariarbara, on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

3242. *Montemassi*, municipality of Roccastrada, *Tuscany*.










Source



--


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

3243

*Alleghe, Province of Belluno*


Green Lake by Carmelo61 PhotoPassion Thanks, on Flickr


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*3244.- San Leo, Rimini, Emilia-Romagna*


San Leo e Cresta dei Tausani by Skiwalker79, on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

3245. *Montevecchia* is a municipality in the Brianza area, north of Milan close to the *Mount Resegone* and the Prealpi Lecchesi, *Lombardy*.










Source

BP: Milan as viewed from Montevecchia










Source



--


----------



## FAK (Jan 23, 2008)

...


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

3246 - *Colle Santa Lucia*, comune in the province of _Belluno_ - *Veneto*

Church in Colle Santa Lucia by Hans Kruse Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Marcos6010Vinicius (Jan 13, 2012)

3247

*Novara di Sicilia, Province of Messina*


Novara di Sicilia (Me) by Luigi Strano, on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

3248. *Piazza della Pomposa*, a quiet little square in *Modena*, *Emilia-Romagna*.













Source


--


----------



## Nikkodemo (Aug 23, 2006)

*3249.- Maratea, Potenza, Basilicata*


Maratea by ffela, on Flickr


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

3250 - Hillside vineyards around the town of *Aymaville*, *Valle d'Aosta*

Val d'Aosta - Aymaville, la mia casa virtuale..;-) by mariagraziaschiapparelli, on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

3251. The *Scala del Capriolo* (Stairway of Goat) has 656 steps leading down the cliff face to the *Neptune's Grotto*, *Alghero*, *Sardinia*.











Source

BP: Neptune's Grotto












Source


--


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

3252 - Hilltop town of *Gangi* dominated by *Mount Etna*, in *Sicily*

etna e gangi by pico2009, on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

3253. *Eremo di San Domenico*, *Abruzzo*.










Source


--


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

3254 - The "*Fortezza della Verrucola*" (*Verrucola Fortress*) is an importante medieval structure that rises in _Garfagnana_ zone, in *Tuscany*.

Verrucola by Econonut, on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

3255. Unknown *Venice*.











Source


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

3256. *Piazza del Pantheon* at night, *Roma*.

...a different point of view... by sermatimati, on Flickr


--


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

3257 - Somewhere in *Ferrara* (*Emilia-Romagna*) being slowly covered by fog

qualche nebbia fa by e_lisewin, on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

3258. *Torrione Comici* and *Pramaggiore Mountain Group*, *Friuli-Venezia Giulia*.










Source

--


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

3259 - *Pisticci* and its white houses, *Basilicata*

Yellow hills, white town by karissima, on Flickr

*Bonus*: bird's eye view

Pisticci, Basilicata by Stefania Arcieri, on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

3260. A glimpse of *Rio Marina*, *Elba Island*, *Tuscany*.










Source


--


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

3261 - *Roseto Castle, Calabria*

Castello Federiciano - Petrae Roseti by Antonio Schiavone, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

3262. *Manarola, Riomaggiore, La Spezia, Liguria*

DSCF1758 by gnoptiy, on Flickr


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

3263 - *Sant'Agata de' Goti, Campania*

View of Sant'Agata de' Goti from Bridge, Italy by diana_robinson, on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

3264. *Val Ciamin*, Alto Adige.










Source


--


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

3265 - *Savogno*, ghost town surrounded by dramatic mountains in *Lombardy*.

Savogno by Signalkuppe 4:3, on Flickr


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

3266. Bardassano. Province of Torino, Piedmont










from flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

Tinypic is not a reliable platform, why didn't you use the BB code available for that pic?


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

3267 - *Piazza della Madonna* in *Loreto* under snow - *Le Marche*.

Snow in Loreto by otrocalpe, on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

3268. The *"Ponente ligure” bike path * of the coastal park is one of the longest in the Mediterranean area: it has a length of 24 km. 
The bike path was built on the former coastal route of the Italian State Railways between Ospedaletti and San Lorenzo al mare, of the Genoa-Ventimiglia route, a route disused in 2001 and relocated on the uphill side.
The path in the future will reach a total lenght of 70 Km. *Liguria*.










Source

BP: The Capo Nero tunnel is a 1750 meters long tunnel dedicated to the champions of the past of the Milano-Sanremo race.










Source

--


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

3269 - *Salars*, hamlet in the comune of _*Ravascletto*_ - *Friuli-Venezia Giulia*. The place officially belongs to the club _Italian authentic villages_.









source


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

The Carnival of Venice:















Taken from this video:


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

3270 - Bucolic Italy: *Petroio*, in *Tuscany*

Petroio frazione di Trequanda by Adi Vastano, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

3271. *Val d'Orcia, Podere Fornace, Tuscany, Italy*









Source


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

3272 - Quiet corner of *Taormina*, *Sicily*

Catedral de Taormina (Sicilia) by dleiva, on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

3273. *Valle Gesso*, *Piedmont*.










Source

--


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

3274 - *Croda da Lago* is an alpine refuge situated near majestic mountains in the in the province of _*Belluno*_ - *Veneto*. 

www.dgbandion.com by Cortina d'Ampezzo, on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

3275. *Serrapetrona*, *Marche*.










Panoramio


--


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

3276 - The medieval village of *Ciciliano*, near the city of _*Rome*_.









source

*Bonus* 
A suggestive corner








source


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

3277. The endless shoreline, *Sardinia*.










Source

--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

3278. *Milano*, *Torre del Filarete*, *Lombardy*.
_Today is the opening day of Expo2015 in the city of Milan_










Source


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

3279. One more pic from *Milan*.










Source

--


----------



## Lazaruss90 (Jun 27, 2011)

3280 *Cervino Aosta Valley*

Il Cervino si specchia nel Lago Blu by giansacca, on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

3281. *Treia*, *Marche*.












Source


--


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

3282 - *Pegli* (neighbourhood in the city of _*Genoa*_, *Liguria*) as seen from the pier. 

VINCITA CONTEST "OBIETTIVO PEGLI" by Danilo Mazzanti, on Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

3299. *Mazzarino, province of Caltanissetta, Sicily*



Mazzarino, il centro by Giuseppe Bognanni, on Flickr


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

3300. Monforte d'Alba. Province of Cuneo, Piedmont



From flickr.


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

3301. The doric temple of *Segesta*, *Sicily*.










Source


BP:









Source


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

3302. The *Pont d'Aël* is a Roman aqueduct bridge in the village of the same name, in the comune of *Aymavilles*, *Aosta Valley*.

_The bridge, constructed in 3 BC, carried water for the agricultural lands of the newly founded colony Augusta Prætoria Salassorum (today: Aosta) across a side valley, 66 m above the bottom. It belonged to a sophisticated, 6 km long aqueduct, running along the steep cliffs of the valley. The originally three-story structure featured a roofed control corridor._
Wikipedia










Source




--


----------



## Lazaruss90 (Jun 27, 2011)

3303 *Monte Rosa, Alta luce (Gressoney-La-Trinité) Aosta Valley*

Alta luce - Gressoney-La-Trinité by Visit Aosta, su Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

3304. The *Pan di Zucchero* islet, *Sardinia*.











Source

BP: as seen from Masua beach










Source


--


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

3305. *Civitaluparella, Province of Chieti, Abruzzo*



Civitaluparella by Terre dei Trabocchi, on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

3306. *Fort Bard* and its cable cars, *Aosta Valley*.

_
During the past year the fortress acted as a 'set' of many scenes in the Avengers - Age of Ultron movie, besides Bard, where the main unit shot, filming took place also in Aosta, Donnas, Point-St-Martin and Verres._












Source

BP: the cable car connecting the village to the fortress










Source


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

3307. The *Cathedral of San Lorenzo*, *Alba*, *Piedmont*.

_The current structure, dates to the first half of the 12th century, probably over holy edifices of Roman age, and is of red brick.
Between the 12th and 15th centuries the cathedral was reshaped in the form of late Gothic architecture. _
Wikipedia










Source

BP: the perspective view through the middle ages towers, in the middle the Cathedral bell tower.










Source

--


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

*Barletta Cathedral, Apuila*



Cattedrale, Barletta by AngeloChiariello, on Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

3309. *Arezzo, Piazza Grande*, Province of Arezzo, Tuscany


Palazzo della fraternità by Jolivillage, sur Flickr


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

3310 - _*Salò*_, municipality on the banks of _*Lake Garda*_ - _province of Brescia_, *Lombardy*

Lake Garda - Salò by Robyn Hooz, su Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

3311.*Mandello del Lario, Lombardy*



Gita a Mandello del Lario - LC by Paolo Colombo, on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

3312. *Marina Corricella* at dusk, *Island of Procida*, *Campania*.










Source


--


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

3313. *Varenna, Province of Lecco, Lombardy*


2013-06-21 (15) Varenna by steynard, sur Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

3314. *Pietravairano, Province of Caserta, Campania*



Pietravairano by Will click, on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

3315. *Piazza dei Martiri*, *Belluno*, *Veneto*.











Source


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

3316. The medieval village of *Molino di Bascio*, municipality of Pennabilli, Regional Nature Park of Sasso Simone e Simoncello, *Emilia-Romagna*.











Source

BP: the countryside









Source


--


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

3317. *Savigliano, Province of Cune, Piedmont*



piazza Santarosa by Giorgio, on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

3318. *St. Barbara chapel*, La Val, *Trentino-Alto Adige*.
In the background the Sass de Putia mountain.










Source

--


----------



## mars76 (Nov 10, 2007)

Dasf Sturm said:


> 3355. *Sorrento*, Campania


Non è Sorrento ma Positano


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

3356. *Lys Glacier*, Mount Rosa Massif, *Aosta Valley*. 











Source



--


----------



## Dasf Sturm (Jun 6, 2013)

mars76 said:


> Non è Sorrento ma Positano


Ok grazie corretto


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

3357. Royal Castle of Racconigi, one of the Residences of the Royal House of Savoy (UNESCO World Heritage). Province of Cuneo, Piedmont.







From flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

3358. *Manarola (SP)* - Le "Cinque Terre", *Liguria*













by Tiberio Frascari, su Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

3359. *Campo Imperatore*, *Abruzzo*.










Source


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

3360. *Altavilla Monferrato* countryside, *Piedmont*.











Source


--


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

3361. *Paterno, South Tyrol, Trentino-Alto Adige*

Peak Day by @hipydeus, trên Flickr


----------



## Dasf Sturm (Jun 6, 2013)

3362. *Rome, Latium*
Yesterday Night

Castel Sant'Angelo by Dasf Sturm, on Flickr

San Pietro by Dasf Sturm, on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

3363. *Montegridolfo*, *Emilia-Romagna*.











Source


BP:











Source


--


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

3364 - *Marina Serra* natural pools, *Puglia*

Le meraviglie naturali del Salento #Salento Marina Serra di Tricase by Francesco Giannotta, su Flickr

*Bonus*

Marina serra by Vittorio Sergi Cucinelli, su Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

3365. *Fossombrone, Province of Pesaro and Urbino, Marche*



Fossombrone 31.05.2014 by Alexandra, on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

3366. *Turin*, roofs & Alps.











Source


--


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

3367. *Mercogliano, province of Avellino, Campania*



Mercogliano (AV).Italy by Luigi Zollo, on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

3368. Located in the outskirts of *Trieste* the *Grotta di Noè* is one of the most spectacular cave in the Italian Karst plateau, *Friuli-Venezia Giulia*.











Source


--


----------



## Dasf Sturm (Jun 6, 2013)

3369. *Florence, Tuscany *
DSC05890 by Dasf Sturm, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

3370. *San Quirico d'Orcia, Siena, Toscana*

Tuscan Dawn by Lee Sie, trên Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

3371. *Mazzarino, province of Caltanissetta, Sicily*



Mazzarino by Giacomo Gabriele, on Flickr


BP - U Cannuni Castle


Castello Castelvecchio U Cannuni Mazzarino by Giuseppe Bognanni, on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

Palermo, Monreale & Cefalù became World's Unesco Heritage!



3372. *Palermo, Sicliy*

_The Cathedral _











by Andrey Korchagin, su Flickr


_The Royal Palace_










by Rosario Sanguedolce, su Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

3373. *Carbonia, province of Carbonia-Iglesias, Sardinia*



Piazza Roma by nicolas vadilonga, on Flickr


----------



## Milan Z81 (Sep 24, 2012)

3393.* Vernazza**, Province of La Spezia
 

echoes of sun* by Cherrys Picks on *flickr









*


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

3394.* Roio del Sangro, province of Chieti, Abruzzo*



Roio del Sangro by Terre dei Trabocchi, on Flickr


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

3395.* "Valentino Park" in Torino, Piedmont*


Le chateau by Gian Piero, on Flickr
https://www.flickr.com/photos/gian_piero1/5175479492/in/pool-parco_del_valentino/


i lampioni innamorati by Gian Piero, on flickr
https://www.flickr.com/photos/gian_piero1/9655769735


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

3396. The hamlets of *Valliera* and *Batuira*, Terre d'Occitania, *Piedmont*.










Source


--


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

3397. *Castello di Cavaglià, Province of Biella, Piedmont*



Castello di Cavaglià by maxare, on Flickr


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

3398 - *Umbertide, Umbria*

Umbertide,Perugia by David Butali, su Flickr


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

3399. *Mondovì, Province of Cuneo, Piedmont*



Mondovi' piazza by Guido Iraldo, on Flickr


----------



## Beato Angelico (Jun 6, 2010)

3400. *Plain of Castelluccio, Province of Perugia, Umbria*











Source


----------



## Beato Angelico (Jun 6, 2010)

3401. *Langhe*, visual of *La Morra*, Province of *Cuneo*, *Piedmont*











Source


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

3402. *Matera* at sunset, *Basilicata*.










Source



--


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

3403. *Rocca Roveresca, Senigallia, province of Ancona, Marche*



rocca roverasca, Senigallia by prdsra4, on Flickr

previous post with Senigallia - #6298


----------



## Dasf Sturm (Jun 6, 2013)

3404 - *Piano Grande a Castelluccio di Norcia, Umbria
*
Made in 1961 for the centenary of Italy


----------



## ArW (Apr 28, 2015)

*San Giorgio Maggiore, Venice*



















by me


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

3406. The *Cresta dell'Innominata* is a knife-edged ridge on *Monte Bianco* massif, *Aosta Valley*.











Source


--


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

3407. *Isola del Cantone, Province of Genoa, Liguria*



[I-TI] - E402B.170 - Isola del Cantone - 11/07/2015 by Emanuele D'Abbiero, on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

3408. *'Cala rossa'* and *'Cala azzurra'* in *Favignana (Egadi Islands)*, province of Trapani - *Sicily*












by Alessandro Vitali, su Flickr








[/url]
by Marica, su Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

3409. *Cossignano* is a municipality in the province of Ascoli Piceno, *Marche*.











Source

--


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

3410. *Santuario di Caravaggio, province of Bergamo, Lombardy*



Caravaggio by Giorgio Zanaboni, on Flickr


----------



## Beato Angelico (Jun 6, 2010)

The *Monte Rosa's East Wall*, the largest and the only himalayan wall in the Alps (2,6 km high - 4 km large), seen from *Passo del Monte Moro*, over *Macugnaga*, VCO, *Piedmont*.











Source


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

3412. *Riva del Garda, province of Trentino, Trentino Alto Adige * (by our forumer cinxxx)



Riva del Garda by cinxxx, on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

3413. The *Basilica di San Domenico* and bottom-right the *Fontebranda* fountain, *Siena*, *Tuscany*.












Source


--


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

3414. *Candelo* and its "ricetto", a medieval fortification. Province of Biella, Piedmont.



Ricetto di Candelo-XIV secolo by Daniele Redamante, on Flickr
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/18797340368



Retro castello (Castello) by GioPie43, on Flickr
https://www.flickr.com/photos/claudiocris/14530399487


----------



## Svekat (Jul 24, 2014)

amazing !!


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

3415. *Fermignano, Province of Pesaro e Urbino, Marche*



30877 by Daniele Marzocchi, on Flickr

previous post with Fermignano - #6057, more photos in this flickr album (by Daniele Marzocchi)


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

3416. The *Mille Miglia* (Thousand Miles) was an open-road endurance race which took place in Italy twenty-four times from 1927 to 1957 (thirteen before the war, eleven from 1947).
Since 1977, the "Mille Miglia" has been reborn as a regularity race for classic and vintage cars. Participation is limited to cars, produced no later than 1957, which had attended (or were registered) to the original race. The route (Brescia-Rome round trip) is similar to that of the original race. *Lombardy*.
Wikipedia

Somewhere on Apennines, Central Italy:










Source

BP:










Source

--


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

3417. Varallo is a little village located in Valsesia. It is dominated by the "Sacro Monte of Varallo", one of the nine "Sacri Monti" of northen Italy, inscribed in the Unesco World Heritage List in 2003. Province of Vercelli, Piedmont.



Scorcio di Varallo by Carlo Pozzoni, on Flickr
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/18236289311


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

3418. *Castle of Vettignè, Santhià, Province of Vercelli, Piedmont*



Riso e rose - Vettigne' vista da vicino... by Maria Grazia Schiapparelli, on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

3419. Fishing in the *Brenta River* near *Bassano del Grappa*, *Veneto*.












Source



--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

3420. *Passo Principe*, *Gruppo del Catinaccio*, Dolomites, *Trentino-Alto Adige*.










Source

BP: the Passo Principe alpine hut










Source


--


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

3421. *Voghera, province of Pavia, Lombardy*



piazza Duomo Voghera by giuseppe spairani, on Flickr


----------



## Lazaruss90 (Jun 27, 2011)

3422 *Mount Grivola* *Aosta Valley*


Mount Grivola - Cogne by Visit Aosta, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

3423.* Tropea*, province of Vibo Valentia - *Calabria*












by Alessandro Barbieri, su Flickr









by Szabolcs Mosonyi, su Flickr


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

3424. *Carcoforo*, province of Vercelli - Piedmont



Comune di Carcoforo by Francesco Galante, on Flickr
https://www.flickr.com/photos/franc91/16944575748/


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

3425. The *Po Delta* is actually relatively young. Only 400 years ago it was gradually created through the delta deposits, which have stolen several kilometres of territory from the sea until now. Since 1997, many parts of the beautiful river delta are protected and incorporated into the Parco Nazionale del Delta del Po Natural Reserve, *Veneto/Emila Romagna*.










[URL="http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-FQzeZogiZ2M/UQvQYAS9ESI/AAAAAAAAG3c/aRYUBnWGhPA/s1200/IMG_0005.jpg]Source[/URL]

BP:










[URL="http://imgur.com/PzpDeI8]Source[/URL]


--


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

3426. *Sorano, province of Grosseto, Tuscany*



Sorano-(Grosseto)-01 by Maurizio, on Flickr


----------



## rpuleo (Jul 30, 2015)

*Manarola, Cinque Terre, Liguria*

One of my favorites places in Italia


----------



## rpuleo (Jul 30, 2015)

*Cefalu, Sicily*

Can't wait to go again  

















by JuzaPhoto


----------



## Dasf Sturm (Jun 6, 2013)

3429 - *Naples, Piazza Dante*
DSC09614 by Dasf Sturm, on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

3430. L'*Eroica Sud* is a retro cycling event, every spring on *Senese countryside* white roads, *Tuscany*.










Source

BP:










Source
--


----------



## rpuleo (Jul 30, 2015)

*Enna, Sicily*

The highest city in Sicily, has the privilege of cool weather even in summer, Very nice views from the top


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

3432. "La Bollente" square in Acqui Terme. Province of Alessandria, Piedmont.



_DSC8780 by Riccardo R, on Flickr
https://www.flickr.com/photos/riccardoerre123/14736749340/in/photostream/



square in Acqui Terme by Stefano Amadei, on Flickr
https://www.flickr.com/photos/adryanstrife/16893071977/


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

3433. *L'Alpe di Siusi*, 02.15 PM today, Provincia Autonoma di *Bolzano*.









taken by me

--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

??
Everybody's on vacation!
[recoverymode-on]i'll post a pic for each day missed[/]


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

3434. *Bocchetta delle Pisse*, Mount Rosa Massif, *Sesia Valley*, *Piedmont*.











Pic by me


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

3435. Paradise for hikers, *Ogliastra* is a small area packed with natural attractions, from rugged mountains...
to idyllic beaches, *Sardinia*.

One out of many *Tacchi d''Ogliastra*, isolated and scenographic peaks.









Source


BP: 
One out of many secluded and untouched beaches: *Cala Goloritzè*










Source



--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

3436. *Piazza del Duomo, San Gimignano*, on the left the façade of the *Collegiata di Santa Maria Assunta*, *Tuscany*.












Source


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

3437. Three pics from my four days hiking and backpacking tour in the *Sciliar - Catinaccio Nature Park*, *Dolomites*, *Alto Adige*.

First day: *Rechter Leger* and *Testata del Ciamin*









Pic by me

2nd day: *Passo Principe* as seen from *Passo Molignon*









Pic by me

3rd day: *Sassopiatto* Mountain









Pic by me
--


----------



## James.B (Aug 10, 2015)

Very nice pics!


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

3438. "Santarosa Square" in *Savigliano*. Province of Cuneo, Piedmont.



Piazza Santarosa (Savigliano) by Gilberto Tortora, on Flickr
https://www.flickr.com/photos/gibba77/8600726643


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

It must be Ferragosto in Italia since it has been 3 days since the last post. I really miss going to the beaches when I used to live there a few years ago, especially the one in Sperlonga(Lazio). Perhaps a forumer or two could post a couple of photos to remind me of it as a favor?


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

At request 
3439. *Sperlonga*, *Latium*.










Source


--


----------



## FLAWDA-FELLA (Oct 8, 2005)

^^ Grazie mille signor mi3max per la foto di Sperlonga!!


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

3440. *Rocca di Vignola* Castle, municipality of Vignola, *Emilia - Romagna*.










Source



--


----------



## Pop Bogdan (Nov 18, 2011)

3441. *Montichiari, province of Brescia, Lombardy *



Montichiari 13.04.2013 by Alexandra, on Flickr


----------



## Perseus26 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Varenna, Lake Como, Lombardy*


Lago Di Como - Varenna by ESTjustPHOTO


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

3442. *Monte Oliveto Maggiore* Abbey, *Tuscany*.










Source


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

3443. *Milan*, Universal Exposition 2015, light & fountains show at *Tree of Life Lake Arena*.

Zona Italia by Diego L, su Flickr


--


----------



## pinomaiuli (May 14, 2012)

*3444.* Lago di Annone, province of Lecco, Lombardy 









(my pic)


----------



## pinomaiuli (May 14, 2012)

*3445*. Cortona, province of Arezzo, Tuscany









(my pic)

BP - summer steack festival









(my pic)


----------



## Hourglassnebula (Aug 14, 2015)

^^^^:cheers1: I love mountains with exposed rock like that !!!


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

3509. Fisheye view of *Limone sul Garda* Lakeshore, *Lombardy*.










Source

--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

3510. *Mount Vesuvius* and its surrounding caldera as seen from *Mount Somma*, on the right the gulf of Naples, *Campania*.

_Mount Somma is the remnant of the large Somma Stratovolcano (2.000 mt. high, nearly twice of the Mount Vesuvius) collapsed after a catastrophic eruption. Currently, Mount Somma appears to be spread in a semicircle around the north side and north-east of Vesuvius. Vesuvius's formation began in the collapsed caldera, that kind of volcano is known as sommian (or somma volcano), the name originates from Mount Somma._

Wikipedia










Source


BP: the pathway on top of Mount Vesuvius overlooking the crater rim.










Source

--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

3511. The village of *Pennadomo*, *Abruzzo*.










Source

--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

3512. *Le Langhe* and the *Cottian Alps*, *Piedmont*.










Juzaphoto

--


----------



## Brunarino (Jul 11, 2010)

Catania, Sicily, with Etna in the background


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ great image but please supply credit and source, thanks.


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

3513. *Madonna della Corona Sanctuary*, Mount Baldo, *Veneto*.











Source

BP:










Source

--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

3514. The *Ponte Vecchio* bridge, *Florence*, but apparently not only a bridge, *Tuscany*.

_The Ponte Vecchio (Old Bridge |En) is a medieval stone closed-spandrel segmental arch bridge over the Arno River, in Florence, Italy, noted for still having shops built along it, as was once common. Butchers initially occupied the shops; the present tenants are jewelers, art dealers and souvenir sellers._

Wikipedia


Ponte vecchio by Teolc Eniger, su Flickr

--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

3515. Aerial of the walled downtown of the city of *Ostuni*, *Apulia*.










Source

BP: the walls











Source


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

3516. The *St. Francis Basilica* devotional complex, *Assisi*, *Umbria*.










Juzaphoto

BP:










Juzaphoto

--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

3517. The new *MMM Corones* Mountain Museum designed by Zaha Hadid Architects is located at the top of Mount Kronplatz at 2.275m above sea-level, *Trentino Alto Adige*.










Source

BP:










Source

BP+1: the interior










Source

--


----------



## Silano (2.0) (Jan 19, 2013)

3518 - *Santa Fiora* from above, *Tuscany*









source

*Bonus*

tosc_ago09_295.jpg by Alessandro Gaziano, su Flickr


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

3519 -* Verbania*, Province of Verbano-Cusio-Ossola. *Piedmont*.



Verbania by Vincent Adamo, on Flickr.
https://www.flickr.com/photos/vincentadamo/11737991123


----------



## IThomas (Feb 11, 2011)

*MILAN* Trailer of a new hyperlapse video shooted in the city! :cheers:
144621667


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

3520. At the altitude of 3488m of *Punta Helbronner* is located the arrival station of the new *Skyway Monte Bianco* cable car, only a segment of the *Funivie dei Ghiacciai* that connect the italian Courmayeur with Chamonix (FR), *Aosta Valley*.










Source

BP: 










Source

BP+1: the intermediate station of Pavillon du Mont Fréty










Source

--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

3521. *La Maddalena Archipelago National Park* is a marine nature reserve located in the north-east coastal area of *Sardinia*.
*La Roccia della Strega*, Spargi Island.










Source

BP: *Cala Napoletana*, Caprera Island











Source

--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

3522. *Trajan's Column* (Italian: Colonna Traiana, Latin: COLVMNA·TRAIANI) is a Roman triumphal column in *Rome* that commemorates Roman emperor Trajan's victory in the Dacian Wars. It was probably constructed under the supervision of the architect Apollodorus of Damascus at the order of the Roman Senate. It is located in Trajan's Forum, built near the Quirinal Hill, north of the Roman Forum. Completed in AD 113, the freestanding column is most famous for its spiral bas relief, *Latium*.
Wikipedia










Source

BP:










Source


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

3523. *Santa Maria Novella* castle & hamlet, *Tuscany*.











Source

BP:










Source


--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

3524. *Lake Doberdò* (Italian: Lago di Doberdò) is the name of a sinkhole in the Province of Gorizia, *Friuli-Venezia Giulia*.

_The lake is usually largest in autumn, when it is 1.2 km long and 350 m wide. During the frequent drought periods, the lake almost completely disappears, becoming a marsh-like area._
Wikipedia










Source

--


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

3525 - *Fortress of Vinadio*, Province of Cuneo.* Piedmont*.



Fortress of Vinadio (Piedmont, Italy) by Claudio Colombo, on Flickr.
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/21093341650


----------



## manorytas (Dec 22, 2015)

*Mestre*


----------



## TOOL89RM (Jan 13, 2016)

*Roma, Lazio*

Isola Tiberina



Circo Massimo



Fori Imperiali



Arco di Costantino - Colosseo



Arco di Costantino 



Piazza Navona



Pantheon







pictures by me


----------



## TOOL89RM (Jan 13, 2016)

*Castelluccio di Norcia, Umbria*



















pictures by me


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

3557. *Sibillini Mountains*, from Castelluccio di Norcia,Umbria


fioritura 2011 - Sibillini by Luigi Alesi, sur Flickr


----------



## charpentier (Jan 3, 2005)

3558. *Lake Maggiore*, from Stresa, Piedmont


Inseparabili by roxmarra, sur Flickr


----------



## Euplio (Aug 15, 2010)

3559. *Mount Etna* - path of _Bocche del 2002_, _Crateri del '27_, _Monte Nero_. *Sicily*.


----------



## TOOL89RM (Jan 13, 2016)

*Roman Bridges*

photos deleted


----------



## Dasf Sturm (Jun 6, 2013)

Hey, it's _one _pic per day


----------



## Fabri88 (Feb 9, 2011)

*Castelluccio* (province of Perugia) - Umbria










Ice by luigig75, su Flickr


----------



## Fabri88 (Feb 9, 2011)

Volterra (province of Pisa) - Tuscany










Volterra by gionata tammaro, su Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

edit


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Fixed


----------



## Fabri88 (Feb 9, 2011)

And please ONE pic per post. ONE post per day per user!

BTW...

*Welschnofen*, the Lake of Carezza (Karersee) - South Tyrol










lago di Carezza - in explore - by riccardo santi, su Flickr


----------



## Fabri88 (Feb 9, 2011)

Fiascherino, municipality of *Lerici* (province of La Spezia) - Liguria










tramonto fiascherino by marco andreoli, su Flickr


----------



## Fabri88 (Feb 9, 2011)

*Naples*

Selfie in Naples by Filippo Bianchi, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

3560. *Grammichele*, province of Catania - *Sicily*

_Piazza Carlo Maria Carafa_















by Davide CALASANZIO, su Flickr


----------



## TOOL89RM (Jan 13, 2016)

*Giardino di Ninfa, Cisterna di Latina (LT), Lazio*


----------



## TOOL89RM (Jan 13, 2016)

*Grotte della Poesia, Roca a Melendugno, Puglia*


----------



## adamsb (Mar 13, 2009)




----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

3561. _Lake of Scanzano_ in *Corleone*, province of Palermo - *Sicily*














by  Massimo Calcagno on Flickr


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Borgo di Celsa (Campania)*

Borgo di Celsa, Italy by Bernhard Chudy, en Flickr


----------



## TOOL89RM (Jan 13, 2016)

*Palmanova, Udine, Friuli-Venezia Giulia*


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Noto Cathedral, Sicily:*

Noto Cathedral by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## TOOL89RM (Jan 13, 2016)

*Sperlonga, Latina, Lazio*


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

3571. *Sanctuary of Oropa* near Biella, *Piedmont*.



https://www.flickr.com/photos/klausthebest/4092902285/



https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15745782730/


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

3572. Sforzesco Castle in Milan, province of Milan - Lombardy


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

edit


----------



## RobertoBancrofth (Jan 13, 2011)

^^ Last photo is my!


----------



## pinomaiuli (May 14, 2012)

RobertoBancrofth said:


> ^^ Last photo is my!


^^



Federicoft said:


> *Thread rules:*
> ...
> 3) Respect the progressive numbering.
> 4) Put a map of the location.
> ...


kay:


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

3573. Wildlife at *Paneveggio - Pale di San Martino* Nature Park, *Trentino - Alto Adige*.










photo credits: lifegate.it

--


----------



## Cager (Feb 6, 2013)

Santuario Madonna della Corona









Source


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

*Bugiallo (Lombardia)*

la torre e gli asinelli by claudius 1954, en Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Cager said:


> Santuario Madonna della Corona
> ..
> Source


^^ epic view! 

Milan:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Another one in Milan:


----------



## buho (Sep 15, 2008)

Marsala, Sicilia

Sunset on the windmill by Salvatore Benanti, en Flickr


----------



## Euplio (Aug 15, 2010)

^^

Please guys, respect the rules. 

___

3579. *Ponte Barca di Biancavilla*, between Biancavilla and Centuripe, *Sicily*.









https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/ee/df/4c/eedf4cf33a64b0fd5d1544c2cddb190a.jpg









https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/81/1f/2e/811f2e18067200246838812693b88c98.jpg

Very near, the *roman bridge of Centuripe*, built during the Republic or first Empire on the Symaethus river. Here a panorama by its surface:








https://s-media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/originals/35/dd/0c/35dd0cc26b467758ae763d3beb0073b0.jpg









Source for the map: https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/Image:Enna_in_Italy.svg?uselang=it
all the photo are mine


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

3580. One of the 2 *Avigliana's Lakes*. Metropolitan City of Torino, *Piedmont*.



Lake avigliana by Pietro Naccari, on Flickr
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/24936608184/in/pool-51-75/


----------



## Euplio (Aug 15, 2010)

3581. *Main church* of St. George, Modica. *Sicily*.


















source


----------



## Insulateshipper (Nov 14, 2013)

3582. Milan


----------



## pinomaiuli (May 14, 2012)

Insulateshipper said:


> 3582. Milan


^^
image not visible ...


----------



## manorytas (Dec 22, 2015)

*Burano*


----------



## Napo (Dec 18, 2006)

*Capodimonte Royal Palace and Garden - Napoli* (pics taken by me today)


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

3599. *Fénis Castle*, *Aosta Valley*.



Castello di Fenis by Giorgio Rodano, on Flickr.
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/20981115593/in/pool-valdaosta/


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

3600. *Cagliari*, *Sardinia*.



Dove andiamo? by davide . on Flickr.
https://www.flickr.com/photos/davideibiza/28317221164/in/pool-cagliari/



I colori della Laguna by * francesca * on Flickr.
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/29322374466/in/pool-cagliari/


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

3601. *Lake Nero* near Cesana Torinese, *Metropolitan City of Torino* .*Piedmont*.



Lo Specchio del Lago Nero... by Sauron84, on Flickr
https://www.flickr.com/photos/sauron84/28695469384/in/pool-piemonte-italy/


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

3602. *Modica*, province of Ragusa, *Sicily*















by raffaeledirosa, su Flickr


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

3603. *Santa Tecla*, *Metropolitan City of Catania*. *Sicily*.



Santa Tecla by jo vittorio, on Flickr
https://www.flickr.com/photos/joevittorio/29386905441/in/pool-italy-italia/


----------



## Luca9A8M (Apr 30, 2015)

3604 *Paneveggio-Pale di San Martino Natural Park*, Province of Trento.


Vezzana e Cimon della Pala by Alessandro, su Flickr


La capanna sugli alberi by Alessandro, su Flickr


----------



## siruguemaxime (Sep 5, 2016)

Top of a church under renovation in Firenze : Bonjour Florence by Maxime Sirugue, sur Flickr


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

3605. *Trieste*. *Friuli-Venezia Giulia*.



The Canal in Trieste by Giuseppe Esposito, on Flickr
https://www.flickr.com/photos/enkiphoto/27895240954/in/pool-trieste/


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

3606. *Bassano del Grappa*, Province of Vicenza. *Veneto*.



BASSANO DEL GRAPPA. by FRANCO CELANT, on Flickr.
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/19648517991


----------



## pinomaiuli (May 14, 2012)

3607 - Ostia Antica - Roma









my pic


----------



## Kænugаrður (Sep 2, 2016)

*Assisi Castle (Rocca Maggiore), Umbria*


















https://photographers.ua/photo/assizi-1024969/


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

3608. *Scala dei Turchi*, Province of *Agrigento*. *Sicily*.



Scala dei Turchi by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr
https://www.flickr.com/photos/tango-/14473398753/



Scala Dei Turchi by Fabio Montalto, on Flickr
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7871870560/


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

3609. *Tropea*, Province of *Vibo Valentia*. *Calabria*.



Tropea by Federico Prevedello, on Flickr
https://www.flickr.com/photos/federicoprevedellophotography/29523130662/in/pool-flickritalia/


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

kay:

* http://www.skyscrapercity.com/subscription.php?do=addsubscription&t=1896982 *


----------



## Luca9A8M (Apr 30, 2015)

3610 *Amalfi*; Province of Salerno, Campania.

Amalfi, Italy by Lee Howard, su Flickr

Amalfi, Italy by Lee Howard, su Flickr


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

3611. *Matera*. *Basilicata*.



Matera, Italy by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr
https://www.flickr.com/photos/tango-/25911763325/in/pool-flickritalia/


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

3612. *Alberobello*, *Metropolitan City of Bari*. *Puglia*.



Alberobello by Jean DE INES, on Flickr
https://www.flickr.com/photos/jeandeines/9411956656/


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

3613. *Trani*. *Puglia*.



Trani, Puglia by Tiberio Frascari, on Flickr
https://www.flickr.com/photos/tango-/28242371445/in/pool-flickritalia/


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

3643. *Scilla*, Province of Reggio Calabria. *Calabria*.



Scilla by Federica Gentile, on Flickr.
https://www.flickr.com/photos/fede_gen88/15377076100/



Scilla by Federica Gentile, on Flickr.
https://www.flickr.com/photos/fede_gen88/15549014066/


----------



## papoff (Apr 29, 2015)

3644. *orvieto*, province of terni. *umbria*.



















pictures from: travelfar.it
look the website: orvieto is really really wonderful!
it's one of the my heart's towns


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

3645. *Pacentro*, Province of L'Aquila.* Abruzzo *



Pacentro by Giuseppe Mosca, on Flickr
https://www.flickr.com/photos/giuseppemosca/14428125719/


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

3646. *Gubbio*, Province of Perugia. *Umbria*.



Christmas in Gubbio by Danilo Antonini, on Flickr.
https://www.flickr.com/photos/danilo_antonini/30783264473/in/pool-flickritalia/


----------



## w3deco (Dec 19, 2008)

3647. Royal Palace of *Cagliari* - Sardinia




















The Palazzo Regio[1] (Royal palace), also known as Viceregio (Viceroyal palace), is a historic building in Cagliari, the ancient residence of the representative of the king of Sardinia during the Aragonese, Spanish and Savoy domination and now the seat of the Metropolitan City of Cagliari. It is located in the historical Castello district.

The building had been originally built in the 14th century and became the seat of the viceroy since 1337, at the behest of Peter IV of Aragon.[2] Over the centuries the building underwent several modifications and extensions. Particularly significant were the 18th century restorations; in 1730, at the hands of the Piedmontese engineers de Guibert and de Vincenti it was built the grand staircase leading to the main floor, the rooms of which were restored in 1735 by della Vallea. The west facade, with the main portal in line with the staircase, was arranged by 1769, as evidenced by the inscription on the window bezel door that opens onto the central balcony.

Between 1799 and 1815 the palace was the official residence of the royal family and the court,[2] in exile from Turin occupied by Napoleon.

In 1885 the palace became property of the Province, who established its representative office and oversaw the restoration of the interior, in order to adapt to the new function. In 1893 began the work of decoration on the Council room, by the perugian Domenico Bruschi for the frescoes and dell'Angeletti for the stuccos. The work was completed in 1896.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Palazzo_Regio


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Castelmola*, province of Messina -* Sicily*













by Mario Graziano, su Flickr


----------



## majkello777 (Apr 26, 2011)

Italy trully god given land. Beutifull


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

3648. *Cividale del Friuli*, Province of Udine. *Friuli-Venezia Giulia*



CIVIDALE DEL FRIULI by FRANCO CELANT , on Flickr
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/14736816201/


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

3649. *Arezzo*. *Tuscany*



Arezzo by Simon, on Flickr
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/15339873022/


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

3650. *Castelmezzano*, Province of Potenza. *Basilicata*.



CastelMezzano Vista by Loris Passarella, on Flickr.
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/26458093746/


----------



## Luca9A8M (Apr 30, 2015)

3651 *Grand Canal, Venice*, Metropolitan City of Venice.

Grand Canal, Venice, Italy by Lee Howard, su Flickr

Rialto, Venice by Lee Howard, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

3652. *Noto*, province of Siracusa - *Sicily*














by Sergio Tumminello, su Flickr


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

3653. "Olympic Mountains" in *Val Chisone*, Metropolitan City of Turin. *Piedmont*.



Neve in alta Val Chisone by pas.sionphoto, on Flickr.
https://www.flickr.com/photos/mauro_pasquero/25751780536/


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

3654. Gardens of *Villa d'Este* (UNESCO World Heritage Site) in Tivoli, Metropolitan City of Rome. *Lazio*.



Villa d'Este by Peter Jaspers, on Flickr.
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9271615038/


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Trieste, capital of Friuli-Venezia Giulia region*

Trieste panorama by brch1, on Flickr

by me


----------



## papoff (Apr 29, 2015)

^^
bella!
it's from opicina?


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

3655. *Matelica*, Province of Macerata. *Marche*.



Matelica, winter edition (22196) by Danilo Antonini, on Flickr.
https://www.flickr.com/photos/danilo_antonini/31303442194/in/pool-flickritalia/


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

papoff said:


> ^^
> bella!
> it's from opicina?


Exact location of shooting: https://goo.gl/maps/psEyMhFspZm


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Santuario di Barbana near Grado, northern Italy*

Santuario di Barbana, Italy by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## Luca9A8M (Apr 30, 2015)

3656 *Upper city, Bergamo*, Province of Bergamo.

Bergamo by Radu Emil Nutiu, su Flickr

Bergamo by Radu Emil Nutiu, su Flickr


----------



## papoff (Apr 29, 2015)

^^
crazy! :lol:


----------



## papoff (Apr 29, 2015)

same place, same fox. 
now the fox winks 









pietro santucci's picture

gallery: repubblica.it


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

*Cute Foxes - One picture every day*


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

3670. Carnival time in *Venice*



Venezia - Carnevale 2017 by walter spangher, on Flickr.
https://www.flickr.com/photos/walspa1/32184067284/in/pool-flickritalia/


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

3671. Centuries-old olive grove in *Favignana*, island in the Province of Trapani. *Sicily*



Ulivi a Favignana - Italy by Ignazio Bellomo, on Flickr.
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/33109900816/in/pool-flickritalia/


----------



## keliautigera (Nov 1, 2016)

*Mestre*


----------



## papoff (Apr 29, 2015)

3673. *polignano a mare*, metropolitan city of bari. *apulia*


















riccardo noya's pics

gallery: repubblica.it


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

3674. *Sinis peninsula*, near Cabras (province of Oristano), is one of the most important archaeological sites in *Sardinia*.



Simmetrie Naturali by Matteo Tidili , on Flickr.
https://www.flickr.com/photos/matteotidili/16323941871/

In this place was discovered a number of statues of warriors known as *"Giants of Mont'e Prama"* that are considered some of the most ancient statues in Mediterranean area after the Egyptian ones. 
The warrior in this pics is called "boxer with shield".



I Giganti di Mont'e Prama by lucia cossu, on Flickr.
https://www.flickr.com/photos/luciacossu/13508508715/


----------



## keliautigera (Nov 1, 2016)

*Venice*


----------



## Luca9A8M (Apr 30, 2015)

3675 *Mount Etna* during his recent eruption, Metropolitan City of Catania.

Mount Etna is one of the most active volcanoes in the world and is in an almost constant state of activity, also in 2013, it was added to the list of UNESCO World Heritage Sites.

Who wants to live forever? by Vulcanian, su Flickr

Extreme environment by Vulcanian, su Flickr

Panoramica eruzione Etna 19 Marzo 2017 - Vista dal monte Zoccolaro a ridosso della Valle del bove. by Salvatore Santangelo, su Flickr


----------



## Luca9A8M (Apr 30, 2015)

3676 *Acquafredda*, Maratea, Province of Potenza, Basilicata

Acquafredda is a frazione of the municipality of Maratea, which is the only municipality of Basilicata on the Tyrrhenian coast. Maratea is often nicknamed "the Pearl of the Tyrrhenian" for its beautiful coastline and also "the town with 44 churches" because of the larger number of churches and chapels it hosts.

a beautiful place where to pedal by eudibi, su Flickr

clear waters by eudibi, su Flickr

blue inlet by eudibi, su Flickr


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

3677. *Parma*. *Emilia Romagna*



Scrivendo nel Blu by Andrea Pucci, on Flickr.
https://www.flickr.com/photos/andreapucci/24014027174/


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

3678. *Spoleto*, Province of Perugia. *Umbria*.



Spoleto by Alexander Gutkin, on Flickr.
https://www.flickr.com/photos/photooos/14381507145/


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

3679. Church of Santa Maria della Pietà in foreground; *Campo Imperatore* in background, Province of L'Aquila.* Abruzzo *



Santa Maria della Pietà and Campo Imperatore by Hans Kruse, on Flickr
https://www.flickr.com/photos/hkruse/15338437617/


----------



## papoff (Apr 29, 2015)

3680. bacoli, lago fusaro. città metropolitana di napoli.
[ bacoli, fusaro lake, metropolitan city of naples ]



> located on an little island of lake fusaro, in the municipality of bacoli, the hunting lodge and fishing commissioned by king ferdinand IV of bourbon is now connected by a wooden bridge, it was initially only via rowing boats. among the distinguished visitors there were gioacchino rossini and nicholas I of russia












credit: invasionidigitali.it


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

GO ITALY GO!!!


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

3681. *La Nuvola* (the Cloud), the new congress centre in *Rome*.









source









source

--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

3682. Climbing a secondary peak of *Antelao Mountain* , Dolomiti Bellunesi, *Veneto*.









source

--


----------



## Strait City (Feb 26, 2010)

Eric Offereins said:


> Amazing piece of art (in Florence):


Looks like something out of Game of Thrones.


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

Church of San Francesco della Vigna by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

3691. *Amalfi*, Province of Salerno. *Campania*.



https://www.getyourguide.it/amalfi-l699/



amalfi duomo di sant'Andrea by Vincenzo, on Flickr.
https://www.flickr.com/photos/vincega/8522040778/


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

3692. *Sacra di San Michele*, Metropolitan City of Turin. *Piedmont*.



Sacra di San Michele tra le nebbie by Elio Pallard, on Flickr
https://www.flickr.com/photos/pansaram/11981836784/



Sacra di San Michele by Federica Gentile, on Flickr
https://www.flickr.com/photos/fede_gen88/14607368757/


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

3693. *Palermo*. *Sicily*.



Cityscape of Palermo by Filippo Bianchi, on Flickr
https://www.flickr.com/photos/fibia/27912094556/



The sky over Palermo by Filippo Bianchi, on Flickr
https://www.flickr.com/photos/fibia/27473916355/


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

Santa Maria del Rosario (1726) by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

3694. *Podere Baccoleno* near Asciano, Province of Siena. *Tuscany*.


Podere Baccoleno.Tuscany copia by Simone_fotoartlandscape, su Flickr


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

3695. *Cascata del Toce* and *Lago di Morasco*, Province of Verbano-Cusio-Ossola. *Piedmont*.


La Cascata del Toce - Val Formazza - Piemonte by Felina Photography, su Flickr


Cascata del toce by Guillaume Aussant, su Flickr


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

3696. *2 new UNESCO World Heritage Sites! Italy is the country with the largest number of Sites in the World (53).*

1) *Venetian Works of Defence between 15th and 17th centuries* in 3 regions: Lombardy (city of *Bergamo*, in the pic below), Veneto (*Peschiera del Garda*) and Friuli-Venezia Giulia (*Palmanova*).


https://www.flickr.com/photos/kuhnert_nl/30026672100/

2) *Primeval Beech Forests* all over Italy, from Tuscany to Calabria, along the Apennine Mountains.* Foreste Casentinesi* in the pics below.


bosco incantato - 1 by Tomas Cenni, su Flickr


Foreste Casentinesi by Stefano Cenci, su Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Pazzon village panorama, Veneto*

Picturesque village of Pazzon panoramic view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Peschiera del Garda, Veneto*

Peschiera del Garda city gate view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## Luca9A8M (Apr 30, 2015)

3697 *Tropea coast*, province of Vibo Valentia, Calabria


Calabria Coast by Dumby, su Flickr


Summer colors by Dumby, su Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Verona postcard by me*

Verona tourist landmarks postcard with label by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Palmanova walls, new UNESCO site*

Palmanova historic town gate view by brch1, on Flickr

Town of Palmanova defense walls and trenches by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Colorful Verona*

Verona by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

3698. *Nardis Falls*, Adamello-Brenta Nature Park, *Trentino Alto Adige*.










source

Bonus:
Yesterday, after heavy rain fall






--


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

3699. The *road to Giau Pass*, *Veneto*.

It's widely believed that the *Passo Giau* is one of the most beautiful Dolomites pass.









source

BP (winter view):









source

--


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

3700. *Orvieto*, Province of Terni. *Umbria*.



Orvieto by Alexander Gutkin, on Flickr
https://www.flickr.com/photos/photooos/33834517622/



Ancient City of Orvieto by Tyler Lindal, on Flickr
https://www.flickr.com/photos/existenceismine/9572312340/


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

3701. *Sperlonga*, Province of Latina. *Lazio*.



Inner Peace by Andrea Bufalini, on Flickr
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/22446479581/



Sperlonga - the blue hour by Stefano Viola, on Flickr
https://www.flickr.com/photos/stefanoviola/16907611012/


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

3702. *Marmolada* is the highest mountain of the Dolomites with an elevation of 3,343m (10,968 ft), it lies on the border between *Trentino - Alto Adige* and *Veneto*. The north face hosts the widest glacier of the Dolomites.










source

Bonus pic:
The south face










source

--


----------



## Josedc (Mar 4, 2008)

Italy... is there a word to describe it? perfect, maybe?


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Limone sul Garda*

Limone sul Garda by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Sirmione, Lombardy*

Lago di Garda town of Sirmione turquoise watefrront panoramic view by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## roguelich (Dec 31, 2016)

*Gruppo delle Odle*
Gruppo delle Odle by Timo Gebel, on Flickr


----------



## prosto_chelovek (Dec 29, 2009)

Rapallo, Liguria


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

3703. The *Argentera Massif* is the highest mountain group of Marittime Alps *(Piedmont)*, the south-west portion of Alps (Imperia, Cuneo and Alpes-Maritimes [F]) facing the Ligurian Sea and Côte d'Azur (F).
The artificial lake created by two dams is part of the greatest pumped-storage hydroelectricity plant in Italy.









source

BP: the south-west face










source

--


----------



## prosto_chelovek (Dec 29, 2009)

San Michele di Pagana


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

3704. *Sappada*, province of Belluno, *Veneto*.









source

--


----------



## gravesVpelli (Aug 24, 2012)

*Venice:*

Canal backwater in Venice by Graham Hart, on Flickr


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

3705. *Assisi*, Province of Perugia. *Umbria*.



Assisi - Umbria, Italy by Henk Verheyen, on Flickr
https://www.flickr.com/photos/henkverheyen/35702586504/



Basilica of San Francesco [IT] by ta92310, on Flickr
https://www.flickr.com/photos/thierry_a/18656647303/



Basilica di San Francesco by Roberto Ricci, on Flickr
https://www.flickr.com/photos/robertofoto/15575860474/


----------



## KDFW (Aug 27, 2012)

*Monumento Votivo militare brasiliano, Pistoia
*








Monumento Votivo militare brasiliano, Pistoia. by Simone, on Flickr.


----------



## Paolo98.To (Feb 9, 2014)

3706. *Cefalù*, Metropolitan City of Palermo. *Sicily*.



Cefalù, Sicily, Italy by DC P, on Flickr
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16061716425/



cattedrale Cefalù by Marco Milani, on Flickr
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7635656612/



Cefalu' by Federico Scotto d'Antuono, on Flickr
https://www.flickr.com/photos/fedesk8/3969149364/


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Cortina d' Ampezzo, Veneto*

Cortina D Ampezzo by brch1, on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

3707. *Corleone*, province of Palermo, *Sicily*















by Tomasz dggdfhfgh, su Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

At monte Moro pass (2900m) on the Swiss border, looking into Italy and Monte Rosa:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Pilgrims and tourists at the Maria statue at the Monte Moro pass. The Italians can take a lift from 1500 meter down below in the valley, but from the Swiss side is is a big climb.


----------



## Alieno (Nov 13, 2006)

*Milan - Photo Collection*






https://youtu.be/h145Ls0HrYs


----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

*Naples, Campania*

Napoli by night by ElectricActions1983, sur Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

3708. *Dolomites Mountains*, UNESCO World Heritage - province of	Belluno, South Tyrol and Trentino - *northeastern Italy*



















by Roland Moser, su Flickr


----------



## Mateusz864 (Jun 25, 2007)

Is this thread dead? lol

A stone country road near *Pieve a Gropina, Tuscany*


IMG_20171012_122202 by Mateusz Zieliński, su Flickr


----------



## papoff (Apr 29, 2015)

the aeolian islands* at sunset, one of the last day of october, from the province of catanzaro, calabria. 
[ more than a hundred kilometers away ]
my picture (smartphone)










* from right to left: stomboli (the highest), panarea, salina, lipari and vulcano


----------



## papoff (Apr 29, 2015)

milano, 2 week ago


----------



## papoff (Apr 29, 2015)

stage 11 - assisi » osimo - 156 km

from umbria to marche
today giro d'italia will pass from filottrano, the birthplace of michele scarponi (an important professional cyclist), who died last year in a traffic accident during training.
probably his team (astana) and all the riders of the giro d'italia will pay him homage in some way.
ciao michele

assisi - basilica superiore (upper basilica)


















filottrano - villa centrofinestre (hundred windows villa)









macerata province and ancona province


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Polignano a Mare, Puglia*


Polignano a Mare by Andrea Capponi, en Flickr


----------



## papoff (Apr 29, 2015)

stage 12 - osimo » imola (motordrome) 214 km

from marche to emilia-romagna

osimo - underground 










imola - rocca sforzesca









imola - cathedral









pesaro-urbino province and ravenna province


----------



## papoff (Apr 29, 2015)

stage 13 - ferrara » nervesa della battaglia 180 km

from emilia-romagna to veneto

ferrara - estense castle









treviso









ferrara province and treviso province


----------



## papoff (Apr 29, 2015)

stage 14 - san vito al tagliamento » monte zoncolan (the kaiser, the monster) 186 km

the stage will take place completely in friuli venezia giulia and it'll end at 1730 meter on the zoncolan, with maximum slopes of *22%* !!! 

monte zoncolan



























pordenone province and udine province


----------



## papoff (Apr 29, 2015)

stage 15 - tolmezzo » sappada 176 km

the stage of dolomiti (unesco world heritage)
friuli » veneto » friuli

forni di sopra









passo giau - pieve di cadore









udine province and belluno province


----------



## papoff (Apr 29, 2015)

(time trial) stage 16 - trento » rovereto 30 km 

the stage will take place in trento province (trentino alto-adige/südtirol region)

landscape









castel beseno - besenello









castel caldes - val di sole









trento province


----------



## kokomo (Sep 29, 2009)

*Ravello*
_Amalfi coast_










February 2017


----------



## papoff (Apr 29, 2015)

stage 17 - riva del garda » iseo 155 km 

from trentino alto adige to lombardia - lakes stage (garda and iseo)

garda lake









iseo lake - the floating piers (temporary art installation by the artist christo)









trento province and brescia province


----------



## kokomo (Sep 29, 2009)

*Ravello*
_Villa Rufolo_










February 2017


----------



## papoff (Apr 29, 2015)

stage 18 - abbiategrasso » prato nevoso 196 km 

from lombardia to piemonte

visconti castle - abbiategrasso









robecco sul naviglio - archinto palace









mondovì









prato nevoso










milano province and cuneo province


----------



## kokomo (Sep 29, 2009)

*San Gimignano*
_Medieval tower_



April 2015


----------



## papoff (Apr 29, 2015)

stage 19 - venaria reale » bardonecchia 185 km

the stage will take place completely in torino province, piemonte (piedmont)
today will be very very hard, with 4000 meters of up and down and climbs on unpaved roads

venaria reale - former residences of the royal house of savoy



















colle delle finestre


















torino province


----------



## papoff (Apr 29, 2015)

stage 20 - susa » cervinia 185 km

from piemonte to val d'aosta

forte di bard









monte cervino











torino province and val d'aosta region


----------



## papoff (Apr 29, 2015)

stage 21 - roma » roma 115 km
urban circuit (11,5 km, 10 laps ) in the _città eterna

_ok, all the ssc users know roma, so here we are 2 (little bit) less famous masterpiece in roma_.
_ 
appia antica (ancient roman street)









the calling of saint matthew, caravaggio (michelangelo merisi) - chiesa di san luigi dei francesi









metropolitan city of roma capitale









this is the last stage of (a very wonderful) giro d'italia, so...bye bye :wave:


----------



## kokomo (Sep 29, 2009)

*Cortona (Tuscany*)
_Ancient city wall_



April 2015


----------



## kokomo (Sep 29, 2009)

*Vernazza (Cinqueterre)*
_Sight from the trail to Monterosso_



March 2016


----------



## UHW (Feb 22, 2018)

Hidden Village by Whole Shot Motocross Photography, on Flickr


----------



## papoff (Apr 29, 2015)

^^
pietrapertosa, province of potenza, basilicata


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Vernazza from a different angle:


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Italy, bay, sea, Ligurian coast, Manarola, rocks, Cinque Terre








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Italy, bay, sea, Ligurian coast, Manarola, rocks, Cinque Terre


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Cinque Terre is a beautyful area.


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

embankment, buildings, Varenna, Lake Como, houses, yacht, Italy, Lombardy, flowers








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
embankment, buildings, Varenna, Lake Como, houses, yacht, Italy, Lombardy, flowers


----------



## inspire2 (Feb 4, 2017)

*Matterhorn, Cervinia and the wild ibex*


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

sea, fires, night, Italy, mountains, Pozitano, rocks, pink sky








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
sea, fires, night, Italy, mountains, Pozitano, rocks, pink sky


----------



## papoff (Apr 29, 2015)

^^
po*s*itano


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Procida Island, Corricella, Italy, Gulf of Naples, port, boats, buildings, embankment, harbor








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Procida Island, Corricella, Italy, Gulf of Naples, port, boats, buildings, embankment, harbor


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Commune Kanatsei, snow, Italy, winter, January, houses, resort, fires, night, fir-trees








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Commune Kanatsei, snow, Italy, winter, January, houses, resort, fires, night, fir-trees


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Monte Santo di Lussari*









https://photographers.ua/SergeyVovk/


----------



## papoff (Apr 29, 2015)

Baltica said:


> Commune Kanatsei, snow, Italy, winter, January, houses, resort, fires, night, fir-trees
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think is canazei, trentino 

happy new year to everybody and...happy italy (when you will come)


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Morning, Italy, palace of doges, pyatsetta, Venice, Saint Theodors column, Saint Marks column, lapms








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Morning, Italy, palace of doges, pyatsetta, Venice, Saint Theodors column, Saint Marks column, lapms

Many thanks, papoff 
^^
Happy New Year Everyone.


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Italy, Saint Peters Square, Vatican city








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Italy, Saint Peters Square, Vatican city


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Italy, Venice, Great Canal, Piazza San Marco, sky, sun, lamps, griffin








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Italy, Venice, Great Canal, Piazza San Marco, sky, sun, lamps, griffin


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Clouds, gondolas, Piazza San Marco, Italy, sky, Venice, boats, evening, canal, lamps








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Clouds, gondolas, Piazza San Marco, Italy, sky, Venice, boats, evening, canal, lamps


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Rimini, Italy, Emilia-Romagna, trees, bridge, sky, river








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Rimini, Italy, Emilia-Romagna, trees, bridge, sky, river


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

cathedral, the falling tower, Italy, Pisa








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
cathedral, the falling tower, Italy, Pisa


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Italy, Tuscany, Pisa Tower, Museum, cathedral








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Italy, Tuscany, Pisa, Tower, Museum, cathedral


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Italy, Vernazza Liguria Houses, Marinas Boats, Evening, Rays of light








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Italy, Vernazza Liguria Houses, Marinas Boats, Evening, Rays of light


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Italy, mountains, houses, roofs, leaves, Florence, palace, landscape








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Italy, mountains, houses, roofs, leaves, Florence, palace, landscape


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Venice, Italy, lights, gondola, canal, night








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Venice, Italy, lights, gondola, canal, night


----------



## Baltica (Jul 24, 2014)

Italy Houses, Mountains Winter, Badia, Snow Night








by Sune Martensen, on Flickr
Italy Houses, Mountains Winter, Badia, Snow Night


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Florence*









https://photographers.ua/DmitriyKosmenko/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Napoli | Naples*









https://photographers.ua/DmitriyKosmenko/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Positano*









https://photographers.ua/DmitriyKosmenko/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Atrani, Amalfi Coast, Province of Salerno, Campania Region*









https://photographers.ua/DmitriyKosmenko/


----------



## lazanoo (Nov 8, 2015)

Amalfi here looks a bit moonlike. Completely different perspective.


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Manarola, Province of La Spezia, Liguria*









https://photographers.ua/YuriyShevchenko/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Dolomites, Northeastern Italy*









https://photographers.ua/AleksandrNaumenko/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*The Village of Santa Maddalena, South Tyrol*









https://photographers.ua/AleksandrNaumenko/album/70993/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Tuscany*









https://photographers.ua/YuriyShevchenko/album/30362/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Venezia | Venice*









https://photographers.ua/VitaliyKazka/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Verona*









https://photographers.ua/photo/verona-1177103/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Bergamo*









https://photographers.ua/VR/album/80831/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Dolomites, Northeastern Italy*









https://photographers.ua/YuriyShevchenko/album/30362/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*St. Barbara Chapel, South Tyrol*









https://photographers.ua/YuriyShevchenko/album/68840/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Venezia | Venice*









https://photographers.ua/YuriyShevchenko/album/68840/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Bormio, Province of Sondrio, Lombardy Region*









https://photographers.ua/SergeyVovk/album/79376/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

^^
BTW, all these pics were taken by Ukrainian photographers. :cheers2:
^^
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=154846670&postcount=6891
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=155359074&postcount=6909
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=155653036&postcount=6922
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=155884894&postcount=6935
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=155939794&postcount=6938
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=155996056&postcount=6941
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=156028814&postcount=6943
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=156063148&postcount=6944
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=156086244&postcount=6945
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=156108350&postcount=6946
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=156139372&postcount=6948
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=156186942&postcount=6949
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=156218560&postcount=6950
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=156264850&postcount=6951
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=156326542&postcount=6952
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=156355502&postcount=6953
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=156391170&postcount=6954
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=156419036&postcount=6955
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=156451564&postcount=6956
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=156468532&postcount=6957
https://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=156501082&postcount=6958


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*The Lago di Santa Croce, Province of Belluno, Veneto, Northern Italy*









https://photographers.ua/SergeyVovk/album/79376/


----------



## asessa (Apr 22, 2005)

Art Nouveau City said:


> https://photographers.ua/DmitriyKosmenko/


This is Atrani, not Amalfi.
Amalfi is behind the road on the left side


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

^^ You're right, this is the commune (comune) of *Atrani* which is located on the *Amalfi Coast* in the Province of Salerno in the Campania Region.


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Positano, Amalfi Coast, Province of Salerno, Campania Region*









https://photographers.ua/DmitriyKosmenko/album/82535/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Firenze | Florence*









https://photographers.ua/DmitriyKosmenko/album/82535/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Vernazza, Province of La Spezia, Liguria Region*









https://photographers.ua/YuriyShevchenko/album/68840/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Dolomites, Northeastern Italy*









https://photographers.ua/YuriyShevchenko/album/68840/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Rolle Pass, Trentino*









https://photographers.ua/YuriyShevchenko/album/64047/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Venezia | Venice*









https://photographers.ua/YuriyShevchenko/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Canazei, Trentino*









https://photographers.ua/ChabrovAndreyChabrov/album/65328/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Orvieto, Province of Terni, Umbria*









https://photographers.ua/MihayloPetskovich/album/81936/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Aosta, Aosta Valley*









https://photographers.ua/photo/enshen-roum-ruinz-aosta-uvecheri-1201696/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Pragser Wildsee | Lago di Braies*









https://photographers.ua/SergiyKrinitsya/album/64749/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Tre Cime di Lavaredo, Sexten Dolomites, South Tyrol*









https://photographers.ua/SergiyKrinitsya/album/64749/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Roma | Rome*









https://photographers.ua/photo/roma-1201613/


----------



## ArunasTravelPhoto (Dec 15, 2017)

*San Giorgio Maggiore Island, Venice*


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Venezia | Venice*









https://photographers.ua/photo/sertse-venetsii-1193967/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Mogliano Veneto, Province of Treviso, Veneto Region, Northern Italy*









https://photographers.ua/IrinaKulikova/album/80479/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Napoli | Naples*









https://photographers.ua/DmitriyKosmenko/album/82535/


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

^^ Nice shot with Vesuvius in the background.


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Roma | Rome*









https://photographers.ua/DmitriyKosmenko/album/82535/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Portofino, Liguria Region*









https://photographers.ua/SergeyVovk/album/79376/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Imperia, Liguria Region*









https://photographers.ua/SergeyVovk/album/79376/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Firenze | Florence*









https://photographers.ua/SergeyVovk/album/79376/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Dolomites, South Tyrol, Northeastern Italy*









https://photographers.ua/SergeyVovk/album/79376/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Venezia | Venice*









https://photographers.ua/SergeyVovk/album/79376/


----------



## Dusty Hare (Oct 31, 2017)

That looks like a Canaletto painting (if you take away the modern boats in the foreground). Simply stunning


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Firenze | Florence*









https://photographers.ua/SergeyVovk/album/79376/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Piazza dei Signori, Vicenza*









https://photographers.ua/SergeyVovk/album/79376/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Sorano, Province of Grosseto, Tuscany*









https://photographers.ua/VinogradovIgor/album/69861/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Venezia | Venice*









https://photographers.ua/SergeyTEMIRENKO/album/66505/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Firenze | Florence*









https://photographers.ua/SergeyTEMIRENKO/album/68645/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Roma | Rome*









https://photographers.ua/DmitriyDanilov/album/50966/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Venezia | Venice*









https://photographers.ua/DmitriyDanilov/album/50966/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Firenze | Florence*









https://photographers.ua/StasMuhin/album/62311/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Roma | Rome*


EUROPE-WEATHER/ITALY by euronews, on Flickr


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Aosta, Aosta Valley Region, Northwestern Italy*









https://photographers.ua/photo/hmari-tut-pid-nogami-buvayut-nad-1232119/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Roma | Rome*









https://photographers.ua/Andrey51/album/83053/


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Bergamo*









https://photographers.ua/Gunar/album/75624/


----------



## papoff (Apr 29, 2015)

^^
bergamo is really beautiful.
the walls of the upper part of the city, on the hill, are a UNESCO heritage and even the lower part is not bad at all 
if you are traveling to Milan for a trip, I recommend a day trip to Bergamo, easily accessible by train.
even closer if you land at the airport of orio al serio.
obviously you'll eat very well 

visit bergamo

bergamo's story by unesco

ps: no, i'm not from bergamo!


----------



## Dusty Hare (Oct 31, 2017)

Quick question. Is there an Italian city that is not 'really beautiful'? I have yet to visit one if there is (obviously every city will have it's less beautiful parts).


----------



## Art Nouveau City (Nov 23, 2018)

*Roma | Rome*









https://photographers.ua/DmitriyDanilov/album/50966/


----------



## Ale3 (Mar 20, 2020)

*Trento, Trentino Alto Adige:








*


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Florence

Florence panoramic by brch1, on Flickr*


----------



## Ale3 (Mar 20, 2020)

*Sacra di San Michele, Piemonte:








*


----------



## legolego (Feb 12, 2009)

*Oropa Sanctuary - Piedmont*


----------



## legolego (Feb 12, 2009)

*Langhe-Roero-Monferrato UNESCO heritage
















*
(siviaggia)

*







*
(improntaviaggi)


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

Rifugio Lagazuoi, Cortina d'Ampezzo, Dolomiti Bellunesi


----------



## Ale3 (Mar 20, 2020)

*Ancona, Marche:








*


----------



## FiveYears (Mar 17, 2012)

But, where in Ancona is this?


----------



## Federicoft (Sep 26, 2005)

That is the Basilica of the Holy House in Loreto, some 20 km south of Ancona.


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Tropea (VV), Calabria*









Tropea, Calabria by Michal Porebiak, su Flickr


----------



## _OSpectador_ (Aug 30, 2020)

*Venice*


Canal Grande by Bernd Schunack, no Flickr


----------



## Ale3 (Mar 20, 2020)

*Bard, Valle d'Aosta:








*


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

Polignano, Apulia


----------



## Ale3 (Mar 20, 2020)

*Venezia, Veneto:








*


----------



## legolego (Feb 12, 2009)

*Resia's Lake - Curon Venosta - Trentino Alto Adige

















*

*The Church Tower in the Lake
THE SYMBOL OF VENOSTA VALLEY: THE SUBMERGED STEEPLE IN RESIA LAKE*
The symbol of Venosta Valley is quite fascinating and rather like a fable. A solitary church steeple emerges half out of the clear waters of the *6 km long Resia Lake*, against the majestic background of the wild *Langtaufers Valley*. However, the story behind this postcard-like image is far less idyllic and the romantic 14th Century church bears testimony to the irresponsible decision of the State to locate a dam there *after the end of the Second World War.*

As from 1922, Fascism had taken hold in Italy, including South Tyrol. In 1939, the Montecatini conglomerate began the construction of a of 22-meter deep dam project in Resia/Reschen, with complete disregard for the sensibilities and remonstrations of the local South Tyrolean population. Construction was suspended after the outbreak of the War and it was hoped that this would mark the end of the project. But in 1947, just two years after the end of the War and much to the dismay of the local population, Montecatini announced that work on the construction of the dam was to be resumed.
By the summer of 1950, it was all over. The locks had been tightened and the water was rising, flooding 677 hectares of land affecting 150 families, half of which were forced to emigrate. Compensation was meagre and the inhabitants of the town of Curon/Graun, which was completely flooded, were housed in temporary accommodation – basic shacks located at the entrance of the Vallelunga/Langtaufers. The dam was the product of fascism and through it hundreds of families lost the basis of their livelihood.

The half-submerged church steeple in the Resia Lake has since been declared a* protected historical artefact, becoming a tourist attraction and thus symbolizing the legacy of old Curon.*

(venosta.net)


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

Credit: Tiziano Baldelli

*Grande di Castelluccio di Norcia*

Pian grande by Tiziano Baldelli, on Flickr


----------



## Elster (Oct 17, 2013)

Credit: 
Michael Kemper

*South Tyrol - Ulten Valley, Italy*

Italy / South Tyrol - Ulten Valley by Michael Kemper, on Flickr


----------



## Ale3 (Mar 20, 2020)

*Torino, Piemonte:*


----------



## alexd4u2 (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Menaggio, Como lake, Lombardy*

Como Lake, Mennagio, Italy by 3 brch, on Flickr


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Cinque Torri, Eastern Dolomites, Province of Belluno, Veneto Region *
















Sergiy Stepanenko (@sergiystepanenko) • Instagram photos and videos


16K Followers, 208 Following, 512 Posts - See Instagram photos and videos from Sergiy Stepanenko (@sergiystepanenko)




www.instagram.com


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Venice | Venezia | Venesia 







*








Andrey Bragin


Andrey Bragin.




photographers.ua


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

Tremezzo, Como Lake

Como Lake. Idyllic beach and Villa Sola Cabiati in Tremezzo on Lake Como view by 3 brch, on Flickr


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*South Tyrol, Northern Italy*








Photo by Sergiy Stepanenko


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

Laglio, Como Lake

Laglio. Idyllic town of Laglio and Como lake waterfront panoramic view by 3 brch, on Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Agrigento, Sicily*


_"Valle dei Templi"_
















by Valerio Filippi, su Flickr


----------



## brch (Jun 29, 2008)

*Submerged bell Tower of Curon Venosta*

Submerged bell Tower of Curon Venosta or Graun im Vinschgau on Lake Reschen landscape view by 3 brch, on Flickr


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Cinque Terre:


----------



## Lionel76 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Naples*

Napoli the city of the sun. by Emiliano Baldari, en Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

*Cala Balenottero*, *Sardinia










Twitter*


----------



## Lionel76 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Cagliari, Sardinia*

Cagliari Capitale del fascino mediterraneo by Alessandro Cani, en Flickr


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

Lago di Misurina


Lago di Misurina reflection, Misurina, Italy by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*San Gimignano, Tuscany*

San Gimignano by Lorenzo Gaudenzi, en Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

* Geisleralm - ODLE Alpine Hut* and the ODLE Group. 









Facebook


----------



## Lionel76 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Procida, Campania*

Gabbiano´s Eye View || A Vista de Gabbiano (Procida, Gulf of Naples; Campania. Italy) by Chano Sánchez, en Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

* Centuripe, Sicily* 









facebook


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

*The Bay of Portofino, Liguria










Facebook*


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

*Monte San Savino, Tuscany










Facebook by Pierantini Paolo*


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

*Sorapis Lake, Veneto* 










Facebook


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

*Locorotondo, Apulia










Facebook *


----------



## Lionel76 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Bressanone (Brixen), Trentino-Alto Adige/Südtirol*


Italy On My Mind by Don's PhotoStream, en Flickr


----------



## 3Mierca (5 mo ago)

Space Lover said:


> *South Tyrol, Northern Italy*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. Beautiful.


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

_Orvieto, Province of Terni, Southwestern Umbria_








_Photo by Myhailo Petskovych_


----------



## Nando_ros (Nov 21, 2008)

*Urbino, Marche*

Urbino by Giancarlo Monti, en Flickr


----------



## Lionel76 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Tropea, Calabria*

Tropea Vv by Saverio Arcieri, en Flickr


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Venice | Venezia | Venesia * 








Photo by Iryna Kulikova


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

The imposing *Brunelleschi's Dome* of *Santa Maria del Fiore Cathedral*, *Florence - Tuscany.*










Facebook


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

*Croda Rossa di Sesto and Cima Undici* as seen from the * Prati di Croda Rossa, South Tyrol (Province of Bozen) * 

*









Facebook*


----------



## Space Lover (Dec 30, 2021)

*Venice | Venezia | Venesia *








_Photo by Iryna Kulikova_


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Venice*

_St. Mark's Square_


















by Andrea Guagni 2,2 Million, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Rimella (VC)*,Piedimont region
















by Andrea Guagni 2,2 Million, su Flickr


----------



## brick84 (Aug 17, 2007)

*Stromboli Vulcan, Aeolian Islands (ME), Sicily*

The eruption of last days


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 17, 2004)

*Passo Rolle & Cimon della Pala, Dolomites*


Passo Rolle & Cimon della Pala, Dolomites, Italy by Jochen Hertweck, on Flickr


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

*Milan, Citylife. 









Pic by me*


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Porto Venere, italy
Portovenere by Giovanni Piras, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Manarola
Manarola, Italy by wagnerm25, on Flickr


----------



## ancov (Mar 16, 2005)

Amalfi, 2019.


----------



## ancov (Mar 16, 2005)

Pompei, 2019


----------



## 3Mierca (5 mo ago)

mi3max said:


> *Milan, Citylife.
> View attachment 4030238
> 
> 
> Pic by me*


Wow!.


----------



## mi3max (Sep 24, 2004)

*Intesa San Paolo Tower by Renzo Piano, Turin










Facebook*


----------

